# Achieva Shimian Monitor Club



## adjas

Just got my Shimian with Tempered Glass (and I'm in love) it looks awesome, and no dust or dead pixels that I can see (I haven't done a test, just playing games and reading web pages don't notice anything)

I ordered 2 monitors, one for me and one for my buddy.



They came heavily well bubble wrapped



No damage to the inner monitor carton



This is the 27" compared to my present (now former) 24"



How the stand fits and looks (it is a bit wobbly, but does the job, not a fan though)



Notice my Skyrim 1920x1200 resolution wallpaper, it looks tiny in that 27" monitor, got to love the 2560x1440 resolution



I ordered this from "Dc_Samsungmall". I really wanted the Fed-ex delivery and the tempered glass.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-IPSB-Quad-HD-2560x1440-16-9-D-Sub-Computer-Monitor-/190645588882?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item2c635cd392#ht_4039wt_1163

Enough posting, now for some gaming!!!


----------



## dabho

Just got my shimian but can't get anything to display. On a i5 2500k with a sapphire 6950 2gb... the screen goes "black" with the backlight on but doesn't do anything else. Windows seems to recognize the monitor, but nothing









Any suggestions?

Edit: same thing happening on roommates computer who also has a 6950 2gb...


----------



## adjas

Try different cables maybe, though the one that came with the monitor worked for me (Dual-DVI).


----------



## dabho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> Try different cables maybe, though the one that came with the monitor worked for me (Dual-DVI).


Only have one dvi-d cable... tried every configuration of power up (computer first then monitor, monitor then computer, both at same time, ect ect
edit: cable displays fine to other monitors, running those at 1080p though, don't know if that would make a diff.


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabho*
> 
> Only have one dvi-d cable... tried every configuration of power up (computer first then monitor, monitor then computer, both at same time, ect ect
> edit: cable displays fine to other monitors, running those at 1080p though, don't know if that would make a diff.


I also have a HD6950 2GB (Powercolor) and my screen arrived today but I wasn't at home to accept it. I will test it tomorrow and let you know if I encounter same problems. I can also test if the DP to dual link adapter works which could be an alternative.

Cheers


----------



## levi1984

I managed to test my Achieva and I can confirm that it works without problems with HD6950 2Gb. Also it works with an active DP to dual link DVI adaptor. I'll post pictures in the next days.


----------



## levi1984

I'm a happy owner of an Achieva Shimian QH270 Display.


As you can see it didn't came bubble wrapped but the box was in good condition





The power adapter seems to be limited to 230V 50/60 Hz which in my case is not a problem.



There is not obvious back-light bleeding and I didn't saw any dead/stuck/bright pixels. (the bright line is a reflection







)

It worked out off the box with a Powercolor [email protected] graphic card. I also can see boot text and bios settings. I managed to hook up my set top box with a HDMI>DVI cable but PS3 doesn't work.


----------



## adjas

nice, did you get the monitor with or without the tempered glass?

How do you find the stand? ( it works, though wish it was adjustable, but no biggie)


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> nice, did you get the monitor with or without the tempered glass?
> How do you find the stand? ( it works, though wish it was adjustable, but no biggie)


I have the monitor without tempered glass and without speakers, as for the stand I didn't used it because I have a vesa desk mount..


----------



## B33ker

Still loving mine. If I can land a job I'll be getting 2 more and a nice desk to set them up on. My current desk is a corner/hutch style and the screen really doesn't fit well at all.

So far so good though. I may be starving myself food wise after blowing so much while out of work, but my eyes are sooooo happy.


----------



## dabho

never did get my monitor working. Bought a new cable and the same thing is occurring. Tested on a 6950 2gb as well as a 560ti. ***. It just sits at a blank screen (backlight on). Computer recognizes monitor, but no dice.


----------



## jbuschdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabho*
> 
> never did get my monitor working. Bought a new cable and the same thing is occurring. Tested on a 6950 2gb as well as a 560ti. ***. It just sits at a blank screen (backlight on). Computer recognizes monitor, but no dice.


Did you try to take it apart and re-seat the signal cable?

I've heard this happening to multiple people and that seems to be the fix.

At least that was the case with Catleaps, I believe it happened to someone's Achieva though.


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabho*
> 
> never did get my monitor working. Bought a new cable and the same thing is occurring. Tested on a 6950 2gb as well as a 560ti. ***. It just sits at a blank screen (backlight on). Computer recognizes monitor, but no dice.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jbuschdev*
> 
> Did you try to take it apart and re-seat the signal cable?
> I've heard this happening to multiple people and that seems to be the fix.
> At least that was the case with Catleaps, I believe it happened to someone's Achieva though.
Click to expand...

I think you should try this and if it still doesn't work you should contact the seller.


----------



## dabho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbuschdev*
> 
> Did you try to take it apart and re-seat the signal cable?
> I've heard this happening to multiple people and that seems to be the fix.
> At least that was the case with Catleaps, I believe it happened to someone's Achieva though.


Anyone know how to disassemble? I tried but not sure how to get it apart.


----------



## adjas

It's on the first page of this thread, "Stand Removal"

http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club

Not exactly our monitor, but gives you an idea.


----------



## dabho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> It's on the first page of this thread, "Stand Removal"
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club
> Not exactly our monitor, but gives you an idea.


Thanks. Tried again but still couldn't get it open. Thinking I might just try to send it back


----------



## SJetski71

[H]ard forum member *csshih* did an input lag test on the model with the scaler, the Shimian *IPSMS* (link to original post).

And even when testing a non-native resolution, which often adds a few ms of lag to the score, he still pulled off a *16ms average = 1 frame of lag*.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csshih*
> I feel like an idiot. I went and sat down for a formal test and averaged results.[/B]
> 
> Anyways: new test setup, I don't have another native 1440P monitor so the panel's scalar feature *IS* kicking in.
> 
> I'm comparing with Dell U2312HMs which supposedly have an astoundingly low 0.6ms of input lag.
> 
> Here are the results.
> 
> I am using SMTT V2.0.4.0
> 
> This is the fully featured 10bit "QH270-IPSMS" (supposedly, I need to get a firepro/stream or quadro for that testing) version of all the ebay models with AD board(scaler), OCR, DCR(though it was off for this test), and has hdmi, vga, and dual link dvi (which was used for this test).
> 
> From this I can say that the input lag is 17ms - worst case. Not bad achieva, not bad. I'm one step closer to importing a crate.
> of course, I'll be sending this unit out to a few gamer friends to test. the colors are wonderful, but this is [H]!
> 
> C


Great results imho, way better than any so called "gaming TV" and still competitive with other PC monitors that don't have a scaler. Console users take note.


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabho*
> 
> Thanks. Tried again but still couldn't get it open. Thinking I might just try to send it back


They open. I had to open mine to fix the bezel bowing at the top, stuck a few pennies inside under it to fix it...

Not the best fix, I know, but it worked.

Are they supposed to open, though? No, I don't think so. I definitely broke something (there was a very loud POP when I got the top open), but I broke it to "fix" another problem, so no big deal. Still works fine.

I'd advise against anyone trying to disassemble these specific displays, though. I'm not so sure the bezel would go back together if it was completely disassembled. They're either glued or screwed together, not sure which.


----------



## jbuschdev

I doubt they would design an LCD that couldn't be disassembled for repairs.

The most common is screws + little clips, and you use a pry tool of some sort to pop the clips/tabs . That's most likely the sound you heard, if you don't do it right they'll pop, sometimes break. But I could be wrong I don't have one of these in front of me


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbuschdev*
> 
> I doubt they would design an LCD that couldn't be disassembled for repairs.
> The most common is screws + little clips, and you use a pry tool of some sort to pop the clips/tabs . That's most likely the sound you heard, if you don't do it right they'll pop, sometimes break. But I could be wrong I don't have one of these in front of me


I think I've figured it out, actually.

Opening the top portion of the display seems to have broken a screw loose, which seems to be attached from front to back (head facing towards me while I'm sitting down). The only way to access the head of this screw would be to remove the black bezel around the front of the panel itself, so perhaps that is how it's supposed to be done.

edit; Yup, just pried it open. That did it.

Seems like it's glued down too, though... =/

another edit:

Glue doesn't seem to matter. There are clips too, so you could easily pry it away and just clip it back on.


----------



## adjas

Look what I've found!!

http://www.alibaba.com/product-tp/123436759/LED_Monitor_QH270_IPSBS.html


----------



## CharlesK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> I think I've figured it out, actually.
> Opening the top portion of the display seems to have broken a screw loose, which seems to be attached from front to back (head facing towards me while I'm sitting down). The only way to access the head of this screw would be to remove the black bezel around the front of the panel itself, so perhaps that is how it's supposed to be done.
> edit; Yup, just pried it open. That did it.
> Seems like it's glued down too, though... =/
> another edit:
> Glue doesn't seem to matter. There are clips too, so you could easily pry it away and just clip it back on.


Where did you put the pry, between the withe and black bezel ? like you I have the bowing top bezel, I also want to open it to find what I can do about the buzzing sound that my screen does, hopefully it will be some coils vibrating that I can glue to shut them up


----------



## BBGunWB

FYI from a friend who got his No-tempered-glass but with speakers version:
Quote:


> Got it situated and DUal DVI in and......................black screen. Switched ports on the ATI 5870 and................. black screen. Yes backlight was showing and blue on with data present steady on. Heart sinking.
> Switched to secondary card ATI 5770 and DVI port only with different DUal Cord............... black screen. Went online to the overclock url (thanks BB) and tried to find where I remembered reading some guy with same issue. The subject is about 500 pages now so held off after 200 or so. One guy said he opened it up and re-seated all ribbons etc. Made sense, was about to do that (didn't want to) when I said to myself, "Ok, let's just try all my best DUal DVI known good cords. Took the 5 all top rated and in use known good and tried first 3 with a no go. Took the 4th which is a 20 foot double sheilded thick wrapped monster and coiled it through. BANG!, works immediately. Tried 5th that was just yer average DUal DVI looking rather like the other 3 7 footers, worked fine.
> 
> *So she is a bit picky on the cord........make a note.*


BB


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlesK*
> 
> Where did you put the pry, between the withe and black bezel ? like you I have the bowing top bezel, I also want to open it to find what I can do about the buzzing sound that my screen does, hopefully it will be some coils vibrating that I can glue to shut them up


I started in the bottom right corner. It's easier to pry open if you do it from the inside where the black bezel meets the panel, rather than the outside where the white bezel is. It should just pop off after that. Mine was only glued along the bottom, the rest was just attached with clips.

To fix the bowing top bezel I just wrapped a small piece of tape around 5 or 6 stacked pennies (to hold them together) and then stuck it under the bezel, on top of the panel itself. It closed up just fine after that and straightened out the top of the panel perfectly.


----------



## CharlesK

thanks for the answer







, actually , i did it yesterday the way you just described it.

I made a little tutorial for disassembling and fixing the buzzing sound :
(hope my english is good enough







)

The first and hardest part is to separate the black bezel from the white one, the problem is that they are clipped and glued with double sided tape. You need to separate them in order to access to the screws that attach the white bezel to the housing.

(I made the photos during reassembling).



It is easier to pull it out if you do it from the inner side of the bezel, but you need to be very careful to not harm the panel, there is glue only at the bottom, and a little on the sides, so once you've pried open the botom, you're done. (uncliping is easy)

Now you have this :



just unscrew the screws











and then unclip the white bezel (from the outside of the bezel)

Now these 2 screws are the only ones that attach the panel to the housing :



lift up a little the panel from the botom or right side and you'll see the internal and where to unplug the cables to completely separate the panel from the housing.

Now, for fixing the buzzing sound :

the panel pcb (where are the buzzing chokes) is behind this :



I did not take a photo, but it's nearly the same as the catleap one (photo from ScribbyDaGreat) :


edit : better with some paint works









We can see one, the component with "220" written upside-down, the other one is hidden under the little black square foam, cover them with epoxy, and it will shut them up. 100% success on my monitor which now is deadly silent.


----------



## ibtar

Thanks for the tip about fixing the buzzing, mine has a slight buzz on certain webpages that I tend to notice on and off.


----------



## CharlesK

It was depending on what was displayed for me as well, which is why I suspected the chokes from the panel pcb more than the ones from the backlight power circuit ( and those where solid state choke which normaly don't buzz)


----------



## adjas

awesome write-up, great pics too. Mine hasn't buzzed yet (actually my PC is much too noisy for me to hear it, plus I game with headphones)

But if I was to hear the buzzing noise, your post would help immensely in solving it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## yomike007

Just got my shimian-lite in a few minutes ago. Hooked it up and no problems or dead pixels. So far everything looks good

Only downside is it leans significantly to the left with the stock stand, but nothing that cant be fixed.. Ordered from dreamsum last friday, took about a week. Im happy!


----------



## ibtar

I plasti dipped the bezel for my Shimian and it looks a lot nicer IMO









Every time I wanted to turn it on or off I'd end up with fingerprints on the shiny bezel, and IMO the logo/bezel just looked cheap in general.

Used three very light coats and it came out great.


----------



## RumpleSmoothSkn

Question for the Shimian Owners. I have a 30" Dell 3007W monitor at 2560x1600. Looking to go to 3 a monitor setup and been reading the posts about the Shimian 270. Is going from 1600p to 1440p very noticeable? It looks like a hell of a lot cheaper sell my 30" Dell and get 3 27' Shimians rather than trying to procure 2 more Dell 3007's. Opinions please? Thanks


----------



## Lulabby

Hi guys,

I posted on the review thread but hope can get some more help here. I plugged the monitor with a Sony Vaio laptop by a HDVI-DVI cable and there was nothing on the monitor. Firstly, I didn't press the power button at the back, the small led light at the front was blinking blue, then I pressed the power button and the led was red solid. In both scenarios, my laptop can see the monitor in the ATI panel but cannot do anything.

You guys have any ideas? Thanks


----------



## TriWheel

I'm guessing your laptop doesn't have the necessary "Dual Link DVI" type of output?


----------



## sp27

I came across these monitors yesterday, spent almost all my time comparing the shimian, crossover and catleap. I finally bought a Shimian QH-270-lite (no speaker, no glass) I came across a great deal, $335 with free fedex shipping!! Same seller has another one but it's $350...Can't wait until next week for it to get here !!


----------



## Wubble

Does this monitor support a VESA mount? Also is the main reason to get this over the catleaps and PCBanks the price?


----------



## adjas

My Shimian has been running fine since I got it (playing Civ 5 and Shogun:Total war 2 on it has been amazing, you get to see much more of the campaign map and battles, gorgeous)

The VESA mounting holes are on the back of the monitor which you can use without having to dismantle the bezel or anything.

I got the monitor with the glass, and I keep saying this, it looks like a giant ipad, love it.


----------



## crowat

Got my Shimian. As of now I can't find any dead/stuck pixels. The picture is amazing compared to my old BenQ.

Is everyone still using the stock power brick? Mine seems to be running ok on it but I am not sure about long term use.


----------



## jakemfbacon

we need more pictures! I ordered mine from dream seller on friday but still no tracking number... ugh


----------



## Methos07

Just bought two....

WHEEEEEEE


----------



## Stab

Im planning on buying this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-Quad-HD-2560x1440-16-9-D-Sub-Computer-Monitor-/190655556169?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item2c63f4ea49

The 'Lite' version means without the tempered glass right? Cause I dont want the glass.

It says the adapter only works for domestic usage, but it will still work in Europe right?

thanks!


----------



## Neo Order

I registered to post about the Shimian Lite after ordering the monitor over the weekend and receiving it today from Fedex.

After waiting forever for Dell to drop their prices on the U2711 or U3011, I finally decided to order from ta_planet for $335, who has now dropped the price below $330. I placed the order on April 1st, he processed it on April 2nd, and the monitor was delivered to me via Fedex today. That is fast! There is no bubble wrapping on the box, though nothing is damaged.

I'm making this post using the new Shimian monitor. The main reason I got the Lite version is because I wanted something quick to wall mount without tempered glass. It mounts easily using short screws. I fired up a game of SCII on this baby and it's so sweet. I'll follow up after running tests for any dead pixels, but I can't find any from eye alone.


----------



## JYJelly

Hey guys, first time poster here and I'm extremely interested in ordering the Achieva Shimian. So after reading that 300+ post, here's all the information I gathered about the monitor. Can someone confirm this, I'd really appreciate it.

*Notes*

The tempered glass model has some issues with dust behind the glass and dead/stuck pixels, while the non-tempered glass version (more specifically, the QH270-IPSBS, not sure about the other models) have a higher chance of getting pixel-perfect displays.
Can only go to 60-65hz, unlike the 2b Catleaps.
Doesn't have OSD or scalar
*Problems that some Achieva Shimian owners have experienced*

The build quality isn't the best (The Crossover has the best build quality) and the screen wobbles due to the base, but it doesn't lean to one side like the Catleap. Seems that the only solution is to either deal with it or attach it to a VESA mount.
The monitor comes now with the Frontek 220(or what is it 240) watt adapter, so its best to get a step-up transfomer or a new adapter in the range of 100-220w (Still unclear about this).
There's a chance that the monitor may emit a buzzing sound which can be remedied by opening up the monitor and using epoxy glue to cover up the chokes.
*Problems that I have seen with 1 or 2 owners, so probably will not affect the majority*

I read that one user has had 1 half of his screen normal, while the other half of the screen had a yellow tint. There doesn't seem to be a remedy posted for this yet.
Another user has posted that their screen has burn-in/image retention. I don't remember, but one solution was to change something in the bios. However a few posts later, the user said that it didn't happen any more.
So that's it! It would be great if someone could confirm this for me as I only skimmed through all 350 posts. And by the way, has anyone had experience with the the white Achieva Shimian IPS-BS, here's the link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NewACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-IPSBS-27-LED-2560x1440-6ms-PC-Monitor-Speaker-White-/330708408654?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4cffc1d94e#ht_10394wt_1392. I'm trying to make an all white PC build, so I'm pretty interested in this model. Any advice on this monitor or the black version would be greatly appreciated. Nice to meet you guys!


----------



## CharlesK

+ the top bezel which is a little bowed, obstructing ~1 mm of viewing at the middle

me and ibtar reported it on the first page, someone on my local forum reported this too for his 2 shimian


----------



## Futzy

Considering getting this guy - http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-Quad-HD-2560x1440-16-9-D-Sub-Computer-Monitor-/220961455233?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3372543c81#ht_5861wt_1154

Information is really spread out, and as much as I've read, I've seen a lot of conflicting reports. What is actually required to get one of these powered on a standard 120v U.S. outlet? Is it as simple as a standard cord or does it need a step-down?
Info should be in one of the various OPs, as a lot of people ask but do not get a clear answer


----------



## Stab

AAAAAAAAAAAAH I CANT CHOOOOOSE

Shimian or Crossover.............


----------



## illli

flip a coin


----------



## Neo Order

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> Considering getting this guy - http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-Quad-HD-2560x1440-16-9-D-Sub-Computer-Monitor-/220961455233?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3372543c81#ht_5861wt_1154
> Information is really spread out, and as much as I've read, I've seen a lot of conflicting reports. What is actually required to get one of these powered on a standard 120v U.S. outlet? Is it as simple as a standard cord or does it need a step-down?
> Info should be in one of the various OPs, as a lot of people ask but do not get a clear answer


If you're going to order the Shimian Lite, I recommend ordering from ta_planet as he ships FAST! I ordered on Saturday and got it delivered this morning (Wednesday).

This is how fast it came:

Code:



Code:


4/4/2012 10:50
Delivered

4/4/2012 8:11
On FedEx vehicle for delivery LOS ANGELES, CA

4/4/2012 7:44
At local FedEx facility LOS ANGELES, CA

4/4/2012 6:45
In transit LOS ANGELES, CA

4/4/2012 2:23
Departed FedEx location OAKLAND, CA

4/3/2012 22:03
Arrived at FedEx location OAKLAND, CA

4/3/2012 16:52
Departed FedEx location ANCHORAGE, AK

4/3/2012 13:54
International shipment release - Import ANCHORAGE, AK

4/3/2012 12:41
Arrived at FedEx location ANCHORAGE, AK

4/3/2012 22:23
In transit INCHEON KR

4/3/2012 20:02
In transit INCHEON KR

4/3/2012 17:38
Left FedEx origin facility SEONGNAM-SI KR

4/3/2012 14:36
Picked up SEONGNAM-SI KR

4/2/2012 12:10
Shipment information sent to FedEx

I'm using a standard power cord from my old monitor and it works fine. I have two computers and this monitor also works on an ATI HD 5770, even though the eBay listing does not recommend it. I did a quick pixel test and have not found any dead pixel, though I have not gone through the test thoroughly. You can't beat the price at $330. I think prices will drop down below $300 by summer, but I couldn't wait!


----------



## Stab

Thanks. Did Ta_planet mark the package as a gift?

And how is the build quality of the bezel? Thank you so much.


----------



## Neo Order

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JYJelly*
> 
> [*] The monitor comes now with the Frontek 220(or what is it 240) watt adapter, so its best to get a step-up transfomer or a new adapter in the range of 100-220w (Still unclear about this).
> [*] There's a chance that the monitor may emit a buzzing sound which can be remedied by opening up the monitor and using epoxy glue to cover up the chokes.


The monitor I ordered comes with a NanJing Frontek 230V (but it says 220V in Korean) input adapter. It does get a bit hot. My monitor does not buzz.


----------



## Futzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Order*
> 
> I'm using a standard power cord from my old monitor and it works fine. I have two computers and this monitor also works on an ATI HD 5770, even though the eBay listing does not recommend it. I did a quick pixel test and have not found any dead pixel, though I have not gone through the test thoroughly. You can't beat the price at $330. I think prices will drop down below $300 by summer, but I couldn't wait!


Thanks. I'll be ordering around May so hopefully the prices actually don't go up if there is more of a demand by then, but if they go down that'd be awesome.


----------



## Neo Order

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> Thanks. Did Ta_planet mark the package as a gift?
> And how is the build quality of the bezel? Thank you so much.


He did not mark the monitor as gift (it was marked as sold at a value of $165). I did not expect much from the bezel, but it feels sturdy. I dropped the monitor about 6 inches on my desk once during mounting, but it still works great with no damage. As others have said, it looks like a giant iPad. To me, the quality is the same as an Asus. I notice a bit of an uneven white coating at the top right of my monitor, but it does not bother me since I wall mounted mine. I think a monitor of this size needs to be wall mounted to free up desk space, and it looks beautiful!


----------



## Neo Order

For those who are still uncertain about the power adapter, the Shimian Lite monitor I ordered from ta_planet has the following specification for the Frontek power adapter:

Model: FPS0129-05A
Input: AC 230V - *50/60*Hz 1.2A
Output: DC 24.0V 5.0A

Even though the Koreans did not print 110V-240V, the key number is that it will work in the Americas at 60Hz. I simply plugged in my previous monitor's power cable and it works. But do note that the brick gets hot. I get the feeling it's rated for 190V-240V.


----------



## Wubble

I ordered from this guy and purchased on Saturday evening, he hasn't even shipped it yet :/ his prices are cheap though.


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wubble*
> 
> I ordered from this guy and purchased on Saturday evening, he hasn't even shipped it yet :/ his prices are cheap though.


Hey man. I just ordered the exact same monitor 15 minutes ago. It's praying time!








The price is really good, so good that I start to wonder if I made a bad choice and that something must be wrong with it... Lol, I must be paranoid.

Anyway, Red-Cap gets really good reviews and feedback, so I trust that the deal will be done.

Where are you from? I'm from the Netherlands (west-europe). I will update whenever I have news.

Good luck to us both!


----------



## Manbish

Hey is the Achieva Shimian could overclock up to 70hz as somebody mentioned in another thread ?!! did anyone went for it ? ACHIEVA owners please confirm!!


----------



## Derpinheimer

So can the Catleaps. But the Shimian runs very hot over its intended refresh rate.


----------



## Wubble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> Hey man. I just ordered the exact same monitor 15 minutes ago. It's praying time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The price is really good, so good that I start to wonder if I made a bad choice and that something must be wrong with it... Lol, I must be paranoid.
> Anyway, Red-Cap gets really good reviews and feedback, so I trust that the deal will be done.
> Where are you from? I'm from the Netherlands (west-europe). I will update whenever I have news.
> Good luck to us both!


I'm in Southern California so mine only has to ship overseas to get to me when it gets shipped.
I can't wait until I get this thing.


----------



## ae-?a

Hmm. I just got one of these and the monitor turn on for a fraction off a second and then off again (as soon as LED backlight comes on). I am wondering if its the power brick cause its 220v or has lots of people used this 220v at 110-120v in USA and not had a problem?

It was shipped in the monitor box with just a bit of bubblerap around it which was a bit disappointing =(


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ae-?a*
> 
> Hmm. I just got one of these and the monitor turn on for a fraction off a second and then off again (as soon as LED backlight comes on). I am wondering if its the power brick cause its 220v or has lots of people used this 220v at 110-120v in USA and not had a problem?
> It was shipped in the monitor box with just a bit of bubblerap around it which was a bit disappointing =(


Who did you order from?

Is your video card supported? Which video card do you use?

Try:

- Different DVI-D cable
- Turn computer and monitor off. Then turn monitor on and then turn computer on.

Good luck.


----------



## ae-?a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> Who did you order from?
> Is your video card supported? Which video card do you use?
> Try:
> - Different DVI-D cable
> - Turn computer and monitor off. Then turn monitor on and then turn computer on.
> Good luck.


I don't see how its the cable. The monitor does this even with no computer hooked up. I am guessing this is not normal behavior right? Actually all of the issues I have heard so far the power button stays on and the back light stays lit so this seems new to me?

To explain a bit better what happens is I power it on (blue light comes on). After about 3-4 seconds backlight flashes for <1 second (backlight was not on up to this point) and blue light turns off immediately as backlight flashes.

I have a meter at my dad's place so I think I am gonna take a drive down there and grab it to check what voltage and stuff the power brick is outputing. It does light up green and everything and no weirdness as far as I can tell from the power brick itself.

EDIT: The seller was dcsamsungmall.


----------



## Ralos

Hi to everyone, I´m new here.

I start posting because I´m waiting a Shimian from "Bigclothcraft". Someone can tell the experience with this seller?


----------



## jakemfbacon

Hey guys i ordered this through dream seller last friday. It finally shipped to day! and I have the tracking number. for those of you who tracked yours which site do you use to track this with when it is in korea and when it is in the states?


----------



## sp27

I was trying to decide on same 2 few days ago!! Finally it came down to price. To be honest I liked the Crossover better but the Shimian is so much cheaper now its better value.
Got a shimian for $335 with free Fedex shipping. Ordered it sunday, was here Wednesday. Hope this helps and btw, same seller has Shimian for $329 now...no brainer, this monitor is worth much more.


----------



## sp27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JYJelly*
> 
> Hey guys, first time poster here and I'm extremely interested in ordering the Achieva Shimian. So after reading that 300+ post, here's all the information I gathered about the monitor. Can someone confirm this, I'd really appreciate it.
> *Notes*
> 
> The tempered glass model has some issues with dust behind the glass and dead/stuck pixels, while the non-tempered glass version (more specifically, the QH270-IPSBS, not sure about the other models) have a higher chance of getting pixel-perfect displays.
> Can only go to 60-65hz, unlike the 2b Catleaps.
> Doesn't have OSD or scalar
> *Problems that some Achieva Shimian owners have experienced*
> 
> The build quality isn't the best (The Crossover has the best build quality) and the screen wobbles due to the base, but it doesn't lean to one side like the Catleap. Seems that the only solution is to either deal with it or attach it to a VESA mount.
> The monitor comes now with the Frontek 220(or what is it 240) watt adapter, so its best to get a step-up transfomer or a new adapter in the range of 100-220w (Still unclear about this).
> There's a chance that the monitor may emit a buzzing sound which can be remedied by opening up the monitor and using epoxy glue to cover up the chokes.
> *Problems that I have seen with 1 or 2 owners, so probably will not affect the majority*
> 
> I read that one user has had 1 half of his screen normal, while the other half of the screen had a yellow tint. There doesn't seem to be a remedy posted for this yet.
> Another user has posted that their screen has burn-in/image retention. I don't remember, but one solution was to change something in the bios. However a few posts later, the user said that it didn't happen any more.
> So that's it! It would be great if someone could confirm this for me as I only skimmed through all 350 posts. And by the way, has anyone had experience with the the white Achieva Shimian IPS-BS, here's the link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NewACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-IPSBS-27-LED-2560x1440-6ms-PC-Monitor-Speaker-White-/330708408654?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4cffc1d94e#ht_10394wt_1392. I'm trying to make an all white PC build, so I'm pretty interested in this model. Any advice on this monitor or the black version would be greatly appreciated. Nice to meet you guys!


the model without tempered glass or speakers is QH270-lite. QH270-IPSBS has tempered glass and speakers. I actually ordered the lite model, but received IPBSBS by mistake. I'm kinda glad they sent the wrong one, I love it. No issues with dust at all. The glass isn't really noticeable. Hope this helps


----------



## Methos07

Mind = blown

Apr 6, 2012 8:10 AM On FedEx vehicle for delivery DUNEDIN, FL
Apr 6, 2012 7:30 AM At local FedEx facility DUNEDIN, FL
Apr 6, 2012 6:14 AM At destination sort facility TAMPA, FL
Apr 6, 2012 3:46 AM Departed FedEx location MEMPHIS, TN
Apr 6, 2012 1:09 AM Arrived at FedEx location MEMPHIS, TN
Apr 5, 2012 4:03 PM Departed FedEx location ANCHORAGE, AK
Apr 5, 2012 1:12 PM International shipment release - Import ANCHORAGE, AK
Apr 5, 2012 12:13 PM Arrived at FedEx location ANCHORAGE, AK
Apr 5, 2012 9:57 PM In transit INCHEON KR
Apr 5, 2012 8:18 PM In transit INCHEON KR
Apr 5, 2012 6:22 PM Left FedEx origin facility SEOUL-SI YEONGDEUNGPO-GU KR
Apr 5, 2012 5:09 PM Picked up SEOUL-SI YEONGDEUNGPO-GU KR
Apr 4, 2012 11:20 PM Shipment information sent to FedEx


----------



## sp27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Mind = blown
> Apr 6, 2012 8:10 AM On FedEx vehicle for delivery DUNEDIN, FL
> Apr 6, 2012 7:30 AM At local FedEx facility DUNEDIN, FL
> Apr 6, 2012 6:14 AM At destination sort facility TAMPA, FL
> Apr 6, 2012 3:46 AM Departed FedEx location MEMPHIS, TN
> Apr 6, 2012 1:09 AM Arrived at FedEx location MEMPHIS, TN
> Apr 5, 2012 4:03 PM Departed FedEx location ANCHORAGE, AK
> Apr 5, 2012 1:12 PM International shipment release - Import ANCHORAGE, AK
> Apr 5, 2012 12:13 PM Arrived at FedEx location ANCHORAGE, AK
> Apr 5, 2012 9:57 PM In transit INCHEON KR
> Apr 5, 2012 8:18 PM In transit INCHEON KR
> Apr 5, 2012 6:22 PM Left FedEx origin facility SEOUL-SI YEONGDEUNGPO-GU KR
> Apr 5, 2012 5:09 PM Picked up SEOUL-SI YEONGDEUNGPO-GU KR
> Apr 4, 2012 11:20 PM Shipment information sent to FedEx


Yea mine took 3 days to get to Canada...you gonna love your new monitor dude


----------



## sp27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ae-?a*
> 
> Hmm. I just got one of these and the monitor turn on for a fraction off a second and then off again (as soon as LED backlight comes on). I am wondering if its the power brick cause its 220v or has lots of people used this 220v at 110-120v in USA and not had a problem?
> It was shipped in the monitor box with just a bit of bubblerap around it which was a bit disappointing =(


Mine had no bubble wrap at all, i"m using the power brick it came with, no problems, which GPu do you have?


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp27*
> 
> Yea mine took 3 days to get to Canada...you gonna love your new monitor dude


You mean I'll love both of them right


----------



## RumpleSmoothSkn

Question for the Shimian Owners. I have a 30" Dell 3007W monitor at 2560x1600. Looking to go to 3 a monitor setup and been reading the posts about the Shimian 270. Is going from 1600p to 1440p very noticeable? It looks like a hell of a lot cheaper sell my 30" Dell and get 3 27' Shimians rather than trying to procure 2 more Dell 3007's. Opinions please? Thanks. Also I am running GTX 680 SLI. Able to overclock at 1250Mhz stable.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RumpleSmoothSkn*
> 
> Question for the Shimian Owners. I have a 30" Dell 3007W monitor at 2560x1600. Looking to go to 3 a monitor setup and been reading the posts about the Shimian 270. Is going from 1600p to 1440p very noticeable? It looks like a hell of a lot cheaper sell my 30" Dell and get 3 27' Shimians rather than trying to procure 2 more Dell 3007's. Opinions please? Thanks. Also I am running GTX 680 SLI. Able to overclock at 1250Mhz stable.


Hopefully you're not trying to game with surround, otherwise you'll be dealing with a huge amount of bezel. If you're just running one 1440p for gaming though, you'll be set.

I doubt you would notice much coming down from 1600p besides the slightly smaller screen size. The pixel count on these is still massive.


----------



## sp27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> You mean I'll love both of them right


nice setup!! I wish i was that organized...my desk is a mess...is it for gaming or work?


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp27*
> 
> nice setup!! I wish i was that organized...my desk is a mess...is it for gaming or work?


gaming and virtual machines for school, i keep my work stuff separate


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> You mean I'll love both of them right


looks awesome! Kinda the setup I am going for. I will most likely add another monitor if I like this one plus I have the same deks. WHo did you order from... i am kinda regretting ordering from dream seller now... i ordered it last friday and it didnt even ship until yesterday..
he said that it was supposed to ship the 2nd but due to demand was shipped the 5th. Don't know why the demand didn't effect anyone else








Also since yesterday my tracking still says:
Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
Processed Through Sort Facility
Apr-06-12, 08:13 AM, SEOUL

Acceptance
Apr-05-12, 18:52 PM

so i don't get why it isn't moving... supposed to be here monday.

OH well this will all be in the past soon enough and I'll be enjoying my new monitor!


----------



## teraflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> looks awesome! Kinda the setup I am going for. I will most likely add another monitor if I like this one plus I have the same deks. WHo did you order from... i am kinda regretting ordering from dream seller now... i ordered it last friday and it didnt even ship until yesterday..
> he said that it was supposed to ship the 2nd but due to demand was shipped the 5th. Don't know why the demand didn't effect anyone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also since yesterday my tracking still says:
> Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
> Processed Through Sort Facility
> Apr-06-12, 08:13 AM, SEOUL
> Acceptance
> Apr-05-12, 18:52 PM
> so i don't get why it isn't moving... supposed to be here monday.
> OH well this will all be in the past soon enough and I'll be enjoying my new monitor!


Its not moving because they're enjoying the weekend now. You'll most likely get it later in the week.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teraflame*
> 
> Its not moving because they're enjoying the weekend now. You'll most likely get it later in the week.


well other people have said theres that was shipped on thrusday or friday arrived on monday and dream seller said it was expected to be here monday...

lame


----------



## Methos07

I got mine from dcsamsungmall, excellent experience. They were incredibly well wrapped, and FexEx was crazy fast.


----------



## ae-?a

Ok, I am really starting to think this monitor is dead although it could be the cable/computer I was testing with it depending on some things..

Anyone else who has this monitor can you tell me the behavior you see when you turn it on with no computer hooked up? I got my 2B Catleap (100Hz FTW) that I also ordered and it came with a 110-240v A/C adapter and I am seeing the same behavior I did before.

I turn on the monitor. The LED goes blue for 2-3 seconds then backlight flashes on for a second and monitor turns off (blue light goes off).


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ae-?a*
> 
> Ok, I am really starting to think this monitor is dead although it could be the cable/computer I was testing with it depending on some things..
> Anyone else who has this monitor can you tell me the behavior you see when you turn it on with no computer hooked up? I got my 2B Catleap (100Hz FTW) that I also ordered and it came with a 110-240v A/C adapter and I am seeing the same behavior I did before.
> I turn on the monitor. The LED goes blue for 2-3 seconds then backlight flashes on for a second and monitor turns off (blue light goes off).


Yeah. You plug it in then it'll go blue for a couple seconds, the screen will flash, then the light will go orange.

EDIT: You said catleap though, I have a Shimian.


----------



## ae-?a

I have both. Ok so yours does the same thing except after the backlight flashes it goes orange? Mine just goes dark after the backlight flashes so I am guessing something is likely busted with it then?


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ae-?a*
> 
> I have both. Ok so yours does the same thing except after the backlight flashes it goes orange? Mine just goes dark after the backlight flashes so I am guessing something is likely busted with it then?


Possibly. They both worked right away when I hooked them into my 680


----------



## soldar

How does bigclothcraft ship the monitor in term of packaging ? i've seen red_cap double box's them but seem to be slower to ship and also green-sum but he's more expensive. Ideally i'd want a double box as i've seen shipping box's get squashed on the way here quite a few times...


----------



## Neo Order

Update: My Shimian Lite is still working. There are no dead/stuck pixels after running some tests. The default 230V 50/60Hz power adapter that came with the monitor still works. I also ordered a 110-240V rated power adapter on ebay and *it generates the same amount of heat as the 230V brick that came with my monitor*. Everything is working well with the supplied adapter, so don't bother ordering a replacement adapter since they both get hot.


----------



## Stab

Does anyone know about the input lag on these? (the non ad-board versions)

I play a lot of Counter Strike and currently play on a LG e2370v, an e-ips monitor with a 'thru mode' which eliminates all (most?) input lag. Want to know if there will be a (noticable) difference.


----------



## leighteam

Here are some pictures of my Achieva Shimian! Hopefully these will help persuade someone into purchasing this beautiful monitor. The pictures really don't even do the monitor justice, the colors on this thing are amazing. Coming from a 1080p TN panel, the 1440p IPS is a world of difference! I only have one dead pixel near the upper left which I cannot notice at all and it takes me a minute or two to even find it. I tried Jscreenfix but to no avail. No worries, like I said, can't even see it. The extra desktop space is amazing and the colors are mind boggling. I'm very happy with my purchase. IMO, it makes the most sense to get the Achieva Shimian because:

-cheapest, while still retaining some quality
-better stand than catleap
-vesa mounting without tearing apart

One caveat would be the power brick. I don't feel 100% comfortable running this ghetto-rigged power brick. I'm thinking about buying a different brick or a step-up transformer. Any electrical engineers?

Also some problems that I read before purchasing about the Shimian were unbalanced monitor and whining. I have not experienced either of those.

And please don't crucify me for not only owning Z-5500s, but having them right next to each other. Bought them off craigslist for my dorm next year, but currently I don't have enough space on my desk.

Edit: Happy Easter all! Unfortunately I got some nasty fever/cold thing going on, otherwise I wouldn't be on OCN right now. Pretty sure I got it from this one chick sipping on my Keith Stones. Ugh....
Gona go watch D. Rose and the Bulls massacre the Knicks.







[/URL


----------



## Stab

Beautiful Leighteam,

My payment will be processed in a couple of days and then I hope I will be able to post some pictures soon as well









What I noticed from your pictures is that the screen is very 'deep' inside the plastic housing. In my current monitor it's like 3mm deep before the panel starts, but in the Shimian it looks like a cm. Could be more beautiful if it the panel was not placed so deep in the housing.

For the rest I really like the design and the white outlining.

You don't like the power brick because you're in the US and have different electric standards, or just because it looks like it is rubbish quality?


----------



## leighteam

Yeah the screen is kind of deep. I don't mind it though. I actually really like the white outline on the bezel. I didn't really notice it before I purchased. As for the power brick, it's because I'm in the US. Would rather be safe than sorry. 0_o

Edit: WHY ISN'T MY TEXT SHOWING


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JYJelly*
> 
> Hey guys, first time poster here and I'm extremely interested in ordering the Achieva Shimian. So after reading that 300+ post, here's all the information I gathered about the monitor. Can someone confirm this, I'd really appreciate it.
> *Notes*
> 
> The tempered glass model has some issues with dust behind the glass and dead/stuck pixels, while the non-tempered glass version (more specifically, the QH270-IPSBS, not sure about the other models) have a higher chance of getting pixel-perfect displays.
> Can only go to 60-65hz, unlike the 2b Catleaps.
> Doesn't have OSD or scalar
> *Problems that some Achieva Shimian owners have experienced*
> 
> The build quality isn't the best (The Crossover has the best build quality) and the screen wobbles due to the base, but it doesn't lean to one side like the Catleap. Seems that the only solution is to either deal with it or attach it to a VESA mount.
> The monitor comes now with the Frontek 220(or what is it 240) watt adapter, so its best to get a step-up transfomer or a new adapter in the range of 100-220w (Still unclear about this).
> There's a chance that the monitor may emit a buzzing sound which can be remedied by opening up the monitor and using epoxy glue to cover up the chokes.
> *Problems that I have seen with 1 or 2 owners, so probably will not affect the majority*
> 
> I read that one user has had 1 half of his screen normal, while the other half of the screen had a yellow tint. There doesn't seem to be a remedy posted for this yet.
> Another user has posted that their screen has burn-in/image retention. I don't remember, but one solution was to change something in the bios. However a few posts later, the user said that it didn't happen any more.
> So that's it! It would be great if someone could confirm this for me as I only skimmed through all 350 posts. And by the way, has anyone had experience with the the white Achieva Shimian IPS-BS, here's the link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NewACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-IPSBS-27-LED-2560x1440-6ms-PC-Monitor-Speaker-White-/330708408654?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4cffc1d94e#ht_10394wt_1392. I'm trying to make an all white PC build, so I'm pretty interested in this model. Any advice on this monitor or the black version would be greatly appreciated. Nice to meet you guys!


Few days late, but if you haven't ordered yet, hopefully this helps.

1. The tempered glass models do sometimes have dust behind the glass, yes. In regards to dead/stuck/bright pixels, though, I don't think the tempered and the non have any real variation. It's just luck. I have one bright pixel, and of all the flaws with my panel, it's the least noticeable.
2. Correct.
3. Correct.

1. My stand leans and wobbles. I fixed the lean by shoving some paper under one side. I'm dealing with the wobble until I buy a new stand.
2. That is what mine came with. Luckily it works just fine, but other people have needed to buy a 100-240V (like this).
3. Mine buzzes. It could be due to the power brick, or capacitors/chokes inside. I really don't want to drop $40 and/or open it to find out.

1. Somebody did post a fix for this. I think it involves re-connecting or re-soldering some cables, or something to do with certain LEDs being too dim? Mine has this tint, and similar to above, I'd rather not open it and run the risk of breaking it. I can't notice it in games or videos, and I'll manage on websites.
2. The only thing I've seen on this was on a Catleap, and it was caused by overclocking. The issue went away when he went back to 60Hz.

1. The most basic version is down to $325 right now, which is a great deal. Unless you are very concerned about the color, I'd just go with that.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Wow.man that looks.awesome! Makes me.want mine soon bad its in customs right now!


----------



## ibtar

Mine seemed to stop buzzing all on it's own after awhile. YMMV though.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Just got mine in today!! Works perfectly with no stuck or dead pixels that I can see.... Only came in a thing lair of bubble wrap though. Only thing I am disappointed with and Ill try to show in pictures is that all around the bezel there are little dents like they put the bezel on wrong or too tight. You can only see in light though... :./

All around this monitor is amazingly beautiful!! I love it I will never go to TN again...



I need to tidy up









Does anyone else have the little dents all the way around?


----------



## Methos07

I purchased from dcsamsungmall and both of my monitors were in boxes which were bubble wrapped together. No damage here


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I purchased from dcsamsungmall and both of my monitors were in boxes which were bubble wrapped together. No damage here


ok well the actual screen is PERFECT so oh well....
i love this thing either way
my tn monitor honestly looks like a piece of **** next to it


----------



## .Griff.

I wonder if someone can help me.

One of my fellow forum users in the UK has received their AS screen today but using the supplied dual link cable the screen doesn't display a thing; no bios screen, nothing at all.

Using a single link cable it displays a garbled set of coloured vertical lines and that's it.

Do you think it's simply a faulty dual link cable that was supplied?


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> I wonder if someone can help me.
> One of my fellow forum users in the UK has received their AS screen today but using the supplied dual link cable the screen doesn't display a thing; no bios screen, nothing at all.
> Using a single link cable it displays a garbled set of coloured vertical lines and that's it.
> Do you think it's simply a faulty dual link cable that was supplied?


Hello  mine :-(

Tried it on my mates GTX 260 , got this, not good is it









Wouldnt fire up with a dual link dvi , but got this with a normal dvi.

Still going to wait and see what a new cable does.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Does anybody know of a way to disassemble the Tempered Glass Shimian monitor? A few days after getting it my monitor developed a stuck dark blue pixel near the middle of the monitor and with my OCD it is annoying the hell out of my. So much that I am near the point where I am considering purchasing another Shimian monitor seeing as how they are almost $100 cheaper than when I first got mine. It would be pretty sweet to have 2 27" IPS screens on a dual monitor stand but I have many other things that I planned on buying.
I remember reading about somebody that picked up the glass and blew compressed air in to blow away the dust, anybody know anything more about that?

Other than that one defective pixel out of 4,000,000 pixels, I am a happy Shimian monitor owner!


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> I wonder if someone can help me.
> One of my fellow forum users in the UK has received their AS screen today but using the supplied dual link cable the screen doesn't display a thing; no bios screen, nothing at all.
> Using a single link cable it displays a garbled set of coloured vertical lines and that's it.
> Do you think it's simply a faulty dual link cable that was supplied?


Could be a faulty DVD-D cable, or maybe inside something got loose that connects that cable to the panel / board... Before you open it, I would try another dvi-d cable.

What video card you got? Be sure that you dont run it from a 'm' (mobile / laptop) card and some of the AMD 5xxx series dont seem to be supported...


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> Does anybody know of a way to disassemble the Tempered Glass Shimian monitor?


Try - http://www.overclock.net/t/1228062/achieva-shimian-monitor-club/20_20#post_16787973


----------



## Wubble

Bought the monitor on Saturday night around 10pm and got the monitor in on Friday morning, well packaged and looks like perfect-pixel to me. I haven't done any major tests except the simple change the background color to green, blue, black, etc. and see if there are any dead pixels and it does not appear so. Some pictures here also


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wubble*
> 
> Bought the monitor on Saturday night around 10pm and got the monitor in on Friday morning, well packaged and looks like perfect-pixel to me. I haven't done any major tests except the simple change the background color to green, blue, black, etc. and see if there are any dead pixels and it does not appear so. Some pictures here also


no offense but why do people do these tests? Mine doesn't have any dead or stuck pixels either that I know of so why do these tests? If I end up seeing one and now knowing where it is I'll be able to look for it in the future which would drive me crazy. It is not like if you found any they will replace it.


----------



## Wubble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> no offense but why do people do these tests? Mine doesn't have any dead or stuck pixels either that I know of so why do these tests? If I end up seeing one and now knowing where it is I'll be able to look for it in the future which would drive me crazy. It is not like if you found any they will replace it.


I feel the same way I'm sure if I did some advanced test I would find a dead pixel or two that's why I try not to or else I would always look in that spot but the red green blue tests can just tell me if there are too many or a dead pixel in the way.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wubble*
> 
> I feel the same way I'm sure if I did some advanced test I would find a dead pixel or two that's why I try not to or else I would always look in that spot but the red green blue tests can just tell me if there are too many or a dead pixel in the way.


oh ok fair enough. Yeah once I see one it is so hard to forget about it!


----------



## Stab

Could someone please tell me the exact lenght of the supplied DVI-D cable with the Achieva monitors?? Then I know if I should buy another one before my monitor arrives. Thank you so much.


----------



## Woolfenstien

Hey people, I'm really tempted by this monitor, but there's one thing I'd like to know before committing to the purchase.

How much room is there from the bottom of the monitor to your desk? To clarify what I mean, here's an amazing rendering I made in Paint:


I hope the clearence is enough so I can keep my current set of speakers and my Xbox controller underneath.

Thanks in advance if you go to the trouble of measuring this for me!


----------



## teraflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woolfenstien*
> 
> Hey people, I'm really tempted by this monitor, but there's one thing I'd like to know before committing to the purchase.
> How much room is there from the bottom of the monitor to your desk? To clarify what I mean, here's an amazing rendering I made in Paint:
> 
> I hope the clearence is enough so I can keep my current set of speakers and my Xbox controller underneath.
> Thanks in advance if you go to the trouble of measuring this for me!


it is about 3.3" for mine.


----------



## DrSmoke

There is a model that has a stand you can raise and lower. If it is that important .The Crossover, or any marked LED-P should have a stand you can raise.


----------



## Wubble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woolfenstien*
> 
> Hey people, I'm really tempted by this monitor, but there's one thing I'd like to know before committing to the purchase.
> How much room is there from the bottom of the monitor to your desk? To clarify what I mean, here's an amazing rendering I made in Paint:
> 
> I hope the clearence is enough so I can keep my current set of speakers and my Xbox controller underneath.
> Thanks in advance if you go to the trouble of measuring this for me!


Mine is about 3.1"


----------



## teraflame

Does anyone else notice brightness lowering when viewed at an angle? Compared to my Dell IPS, its a considerable difference - the dell maintains its brightness/contrast a lot better.


----------



## adjas

here's how I placed my speakers


----------



## Woolfenstien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wubble*
> 
> Mine is about 3.1"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teraflame*
> 
> it is about 3.3" for mine.


Thanks for the measurements! My speakers are about 3.5" tall when laying on their side... I guess I could just move them back a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> here's how I placed my speakers


Unfortunately my speakers are surround sound satellites, so they're a little bigger... I use my headphones mostly anyway, so it's no big deal. Thanks for the pic, nice to see the stand in a bit more detail.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSmoke*
> 
> There is a model that has a stand you can raise and lower. If it is that important .The Crossover, or any marked LED-P should have a stand you can raise.


I was looking at an LED-P Crossover, but it's a lot more expensive than the Shimian ($334 for the Shimian vs $396 for the Crossover)... Portrait orientation would be nice for playing vertical games, reading, or programming, but the thing about these screens is that it's like having two 1280*1440 screens next to each other anyway.

Decisions decisions!


----------



## giskarded

If I wanted to get 2 monitors on either side of one of these displays
Do any manufacturers make screens that do 1440 when vertical?


----------



## Woolfenstien

You can get widescreen monitors with resolutions of 1440x900, but if you're using them vertically then 900 pixels is really skinny.

1024 pixels wide is pretty much the skinniest resolution that I personally find usable these days. I'd recommend you go for a decent 1280x1024 IPS monitor mounted vertically if you want a vertical screen to complement your setup.


----------



## midnightblade

Does anyone have the measurements for the width of these monitors? I recently bought a stand for mounting my 3 22" monitors for eyefinity and I don't now that I would be able to fit 3 27" monitors on there.


----------



## Stab

Damnit my payment trough PayPal from wednesday 4 April (!) is still not processed... The money was taken the next day from my account, but was 'pending to clear' in my PayPal account until 'expected clearing date, 13th April'. Still nothing









Strange that they 'punish' you from not using a credit card. Now it takes 2 weeks to transfer some money. It's 2012!

Anyway, hope to receive my Qh270 lite soon. Will post pictures and experiences.


----------



## gsv883

Saw something really interesting on ebay, Perfect Pixel Achieva Shimian for sale from TA_Planet. only for $376.00. can anyone teach me how to communicate with the seller on e-bay, wanted to know if I could buy a "Perfect Pixel" Achieva Shimian monitor from him but not the lite version and preferrably the one with the white bessel


----------



## TriWheel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> Damnit my payment trough PayPal from wednesday 4 April (!) is still not processed... The money was taken the next day from my account, but was 'pending to clear' in my PayPal account until 'expected clearing date, 13th April'. Still nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that they 'punish' you from not using a credit card. Now it takes 2 weeks to transfer some money. It's 2012!
> Anyway, hope to receive my Qh270 lite soon. Will post pictures and experiences.


Had the exact same treatment. Don't even think about cancelling ....


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriWheel*
> 
> Had the exact same treatment. Don't even think about cancelling ....


Bad.

So how did it work out for you? And how long after the expected clearing date, your ebay seller received the money? I'm not cancelling it now anymore, but what about it? You made me curious


----------



## Tridacnid

Should I order from red-cap or dcsamsungmall? I've narrowed it down to those two.


----------



## Lulabby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> Should I order from red-cap or dcsamsungmall? I've narrowed it down to those two.


Just a quick recommendation. I ordered from cool-guys which was very supportive. He shipped with good packaging (big box outside) via EMS, took 5 days total to arrive to Australia.

Cheers.


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> Should I order from red-cap or dcsamsungmall? I've narrowed it down to those two.


what about ta_planet?


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*
> 
> what about ta_planet?


I was looking to make an offer to see if they would take it. Ta_planet doesn't have the option for best offers. Also, I read the 350 page Yamakasi/Achieva thread and noticed that most people were really happy with their order for dcsamsungmall and, more recently, red-cap.

EDIT: Looking at ta_planet's listing. It says he opens the boxes and only ships out perfect ones? I like that.
EDIT2: Unless he doesn't actually mean perfect. If it's still within the 5 dead pixel tolerance then it's no different than just buying one and hoping to get lucky.


----------



## gsv883

TA_Planet offers the perfect pixel monitor, guarantees there are no dead pixels, I wanted to know how to contact the seller via e-bay to ask if i could get this option with the Shimian which has an HDMI port and AD Board so that I can use it on other stuff than just my Computer


----------



## Woolfenstien

I've purchased the perfect pixel monitor being sold by ta_planet...

Expected delivery is Thursday, assuming customs doesn't hold it ransom.

I'll take pictures of the packaging if you guys like, doesn't seem like we have anyone who has purchased from them before post here (at least I don't remember seeing any - I'm not reading through some 300+ post threads again!).


----------



## teraflame

"Perfect Pixel" is a scam, its pure profit for them, they don't actually check the way you expect them to.


----------



## gsv883

^ How do you know? it's not really that expensive, just another 20 bucks to ensure your purchase, plus he'll refund you 20 dollars per pixel you find dead.

Why do a lot more people own the Yamakasi Catleap q270? is it better than the ShiMian? or are they just hoping to get lucky and get a unit that can do 100hz? I thought that generation has come and gone already, that's why I wasn't considering it anymore.


----------



## Woolfenstien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teraflame*
> 
> "Perfect Pixel" is a scam, its pure profit for them, they don't actually check the way you expect them to.


ta_planet say that they open the box and use a program to check for dead pixels. There's a chance that they don't do that at all, of course, but the optimist inside me hopes that they're an honest seller. The price is a bit steeper, I'll give you that, but it was literally another £20 with the current exchange rate and I don't mind paying that if it means all 3,686,400 pixels work as intended...

See http://puu.sh/pLIq for what they say as I'm not allowed to post a link to the actual listing due to the rules here.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsv883*
> 
> ...............................plus he'll refund you 20 dollars per pixel you find dead.


Admittedly I haven't read all of his listings to the last letter but I haven't seen any mention of this. Can you point me in the right direction as I'm looking to buy this monitor fairly soon?

Edit - Just seen your own edit.


----------



## Tridacnid

Where are you seeing that ta_planet charges $20 extra for the check? It looks like it's included to me.


----------



## Woolfenstien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> Where are you seeing that ta_planet charges $20 extra for the check? It looks like it's included to me.


The Pixel Perfect (no dead pixel checked monitor) is $31.40 more expensive than their cheapest unchecked Shimians.


----------



## Tridacnid

Check your PMs, since we can't post eBay links on here.


----------



## Tridacnid

Got it figured out.


----------



## Baconstrip01

I just wanted to give a recommendation to ta_planet. I bought (and am typing on) my shimian right now. I bought the 327$ Lite version. My monitor arrived in 2 days. It was packed just in the original box, but I opened the thing up and found it to be in perfect condition. There was also a hand-written letter in there by Kinam (ta_planet) that said "tested pixel perfect" even though I didnt buy a pixel perfect monitor.

He was correct though, my Shimian is indeed pixel perfect and the -only- issue is a slight amount of backlight bleed at the very bottom of the panel. Other than that, perfect.

Thumbs up for him, he was exceptionally communicative and great to work with. Best ebay experience ever


----------



## Woolfenstien

You lucky man









I paid $375 for the pixel perfect version... If he's sending out tested and verified pixel perfect versions when people are just buying normal ones that's a bit crap. Ah well, I've paid for it now, and imo it's worth it to ensure I get a pixel perfect one.

Still, good to know he's reliable.


----------



## Tridacnid

Just bought mine from dcsamsungmall. Got the tempered glass version. Will update once it's here.


----------



## gsv883

Try contacting TA_Planet, don't get the Perfect Pixel option, you can just talk to him and ask him to check what you're ordering before he ships it to you (to check if its working, so you don't get DOAs and to see if there are any dead pixels) the $20 dollar refund he only offered to me, don't tell him my nick, he'll cancel my order LOL.


----------



## Demented

I still say this about the Perfect Pixel:

If they really check, then all they are doing is checking it, but still using the guidelines for a dead pixel. You really think that for a small extra fee, they will continue to open and test monitors until they get one that's actually 'perfect'?


----------



## gsv883

Nope, I doubt they will, that's why I didn't get the Perfect Pixel option, I just talked to the seller, cheers. Off-topic, how did you make your rig show in your sig?


----------



## rkdmagic

I joined this club







, copy/paste my other post to share with you guys.

Got it in 3biz days from the shipped day. Ordered from red-cap and shipped via DHL. My monitor wont fit under my desk hutch so I decided to mount it with a Dell stand-pulling from an old monitor. I got a VESA mounting kit that I bought earlier ~ $10 bucks. Boomm! Got a nice stand that I really love.







. and NO dead pixels so far.









The one im using, un-screw everything on the top part and keep 4 screws at the center.









VESA mount - you need to drill 4 holes on this to attach to the Dell stand.









finally,


----------



## rkdmagic

this is my exp about best offer on ebay. If the seller has the the best offer option. man, try to offer 20-30 lower than buy it now price. It may help you save some









I got mine at $310


----------



## gsv883

I'm about to become a member of this club, just ordered mine (QH270-IPSBS) from TA_Planet, hopefully it gets to me quick, fast, and in a hurry!


----------



## Canarka

I just got my Shimian and have unpacked it. I got it from Red cap and it came three days after ordering(faster then getting an item from the other side of the states). I got a tempered glass version and there is ZERO dust behind the panel. I do have one worry though. I went through all ~400 pages of the original thread and all 14 of this thread and havent seen anyone mention this so I hope someone can chime in.

When I turn my monitor upside down, to the side, etc, I can hear what sounds like one tiny screw that falls down depending on what angle I hold the monitor.

Should I be worried? Do I need to take this thing apart and take out whatever is in there before I turn this on? I don't want to risk breaking this brand new monitor...


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canarka*
> 
> IDo I need to take this thing apart and take out whatever is in there before I turn this on? I don't want to risk breaking this brand new monitor...


I would strongly advise against trying to take this monitor apart. One of my fellow forum users on OCUK tried to dismantle his Achieva Shimian with disastrous results -

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=21698811&postcount=511

I know he's also a member on here so if he spots this post he'll probably tell you all about his dismantling attempt.


----------



## Tridacnid

On the other hand, there is someone who also successfully dismantled his:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1244418/how-to-properly-remove-the-glass-off-of-the-achieva-27-led-2560x1440-s-ips-tempered-glass-monitor/0_50

Anywho, just got mine. One chunk of dust that needs to go, so I will also be dismantling at some point. The only thing I can say is: This is one amazing screen. I love it.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> On the other hand, there is someone who also successfully dismantled his:


I don't disagree that it "could" be done successfully.

My point however was that if the screen works fine, has no sign of dust trapped underneath, and the only concern is a rattle when moved (not that once in use it will be moved/rotated often) then in that scenario it's probably not worth the risk attempting to dismantle the monitor.


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> I don't disagree that it "could" be done successfully.
> My point however was that if the screen works fine, has no sign of dust trapped underneath, and the only concern is a rattle when moved (not that once in use it will be moved/rotated often) then in that scenario it's probably not worth the risk attempting to dismantle the monitor.


Wise words.


----------



## TheLaggingMan

Just made an account to post this.

ta_planet has just lowered the price of an Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite to $224.50. Almost seems too good to be true.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/QH270-Lite-Achieva-ShiMian-27-LED-Quad-HD-DVI-2560x1440-16-9-Wide-PC-Monitor-/220985472685?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3373c2b6ad


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLaggingMan*
> 
> Just made an account to post this.
> ta_planet has just lowered the price of an Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite to $224.50. Almost seems too good to be true.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/QH270-Lite-Achieva-ShiMian-27-LED-Quad-HD-DVI-2560x1440-16-9-Wide-PC-Monitor-/220985472685?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3373c2b6ad


Shipping price is not included.


----------



## TheLaggingMan

Oh, damn. Didn't notice that.


----------



## Canarka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> I don't disagree that it "could" be done successfully.
> My point however was that if the screen works fine, has no sign of dust trapped underneath, and the only concern is a rattle when moved (not that once in use it will be moved/rotated often) then in that scenario it's probably not worth the risk attempting to dismantle the monitor.


Hey thanks for the answer to my question.

The monitor emits zero noise once setup and only has that little something inside of it when "shaken" (I didn't shake my monitor, just tilted). I fired it up, and it runs fine with zero dead pixels and only a slight white backlight bleed in the bottom right (seems to be fairly common).

Beyond that its perfect.


----------



## KyleGates

Ok, so I ordered one of these screens and got it today. Figured I would post my experience thusfar

First off, I ordered on Sunday, as in like 4 days ago, and it is already here. Amazing!

Secondly, as far as pixels go, the screen is flawless!!

Third, I bought from TA_Planet and...will do so again if I get the stones to buy two more and go for three screens. (Not sure my 3 GTX 570s would handle it though....1440p x3 is a LOT to push even with one 570 per screen)

Now the issue. The screen has some very odd red color banding and fluctuating going on (when anything is in motion). I took a screenshot of it and viewed on another PC and it was fine, so it IS the screen. Do ya'll think its the power or the DVI cable? (As of this second I do not have a spare DVI but I'll test ASAP). I am using the power brick that came with the screen and just used the power cable for my Dell 2707wfp with it. There seems to be MASS confusion on what exactly to do power wise so I figured I'd ask what ya'll thought.

Took a pic that shows some of whats going on. Of course the red dots I am getting go nuts when screen items are in motion (Video, dragging a window, gaming, etc)


----------



## Stab

Im no expert, but to me it seems that is a cable problem Kylegates... Maybe you can borrow one to try and rule it out?


----------



## KyleGates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> Im no expert, but to me it seems that is a cable problem Kylegates... Maybe you can borrow one to try and rule it out?


Got a hold of another cable. FLAWLESS. I can't recommend this screen enough!


----------



## Stab

Cool, have fun with it!


----------



## RokkaMan

Mine arrived today, took four days from S. Korea to Northern Ireland and hasn't occured import tax (although FedEx may send me the bill later as far as I am aware). I was scared to death about it being flawed as I read that apparently all the tempered glass models were screwed after I ordered but nope, literally flawless, no dead pixels or uneven backlight - there is one tiny speck of dust behind the glass at the very right edge of the monitor but the thing's so bloody big that the only time I see it is if I intentionally look for it. For £220 delivered, friggin chuffed!


----------



## ieat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleGates*
> 
> Ok, so I ordered one of these screens and got it today. Figured I would post my experience thusfar
> First off, I ordered on Sunday, as in like 4 days ago, and it is already here. Amazing!
> Secondly, as far as pixels go, the screen is flawless!!
> Third, I bought from TA_Planet and...will do so again if I get the stones to buy two more and go for three screens. (Not sure my 3 GTX 570s would handle it though....1440p x3 is a LOT to push even with one 570 per screen)
> Now the issue. The screen has some very odd red color banding and fluctuating going on (when anything is in motion). I took a screenshot of it and viewed on another PC and it was fine, so it IS the screen. Do ya'll think its the power or the DVI cable? (As of this second I do not have a spare DVI but I'll test ASAP). I am using the power brick that came with the screen and just used the power cable for my Dell 2707wfp with it. There seems to be MASS confusion on what exactly to do power wise so I figured I'd ask what ya'll thought.
> Took a pic that shows some of whats going on. Of course the red dots I am getting go nuts when screen items are in motion (Video, dragging a window, gaming, etc)


I wouldn't even attempt to try and run 3 of these monitors with gtx 570s, unless you have the 2.5gb models. With only 1.25gb vram you would probably have to run most things on low just to get playable frame rates.


----------



## Koler69

I odered one with tempered glass from TA_planet. Its the qh270 ipsb. Ordered on Friday morning at 12 AM. No shipping info yet but the shipping info says it takes up to 3 days after you pay. Will post when i have more news.


----------



## Stab

The Shimian QH270-Lite was delivered to my home today! Unfortunately I was not at home so now it will be delivered this monday... Exciting!
I will have to pay 37 euro (48 dollar) to the postman...

Is that because I was not at home? Or is that the customs fee... I think it's the latter, but I have no idea how they got to that amount









Will post an update and pictures once I receive it!


----------



## KyleGates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ieat*
> 
> I wouldn't even attempt to try and run 3 of these monitors with gtx 570s, unless you have the 2.5gb models. With only 1.25gb vram you would probably have to run most things on low just to get playable frame rates.


Well, for fun I disabled 2 of the 570s and fired up Warhead with just one. With all settings on Gamer (I was not foolish enough to try Enthusiast at 25x14 with a single 570) it was surprisingly playable. I was averaging in the upper 40's as far as FPS goes and while its not the desired 60 frames Id like, it was still better than expected. My cards are the EVGA 570 SC's but are only 1.280meg. I'm sure it'd be a struggle to play a title or two (BF3 maybe..but BF3 is a poor excuse for a game so who cares), but it seems I could run most stuff ok. Still, I'll probably hold off for a while. Maxing anything with 3 570s on one screen is fine until the fall, then perhaps it will be time to add two more along with 3 of whatever the 680 refresh will be.

Bottom line, screen is great and I am pleased enough that if I had $700 left to burn I'd go for two more from TA in a second!


----------



## antran

I got my QH270 Lite from red-cap for £215, didn't have to pay custom fee.

The monitor is flawless, there's 2 dead pixels in the topper left corner but hardly noticeable.


----------



## gsv883

Is it just me or is the Achieva Shimian the least popular model among the Korean Monitors around here? Why is that?


----------



## antran

Because it doesn't overclock as well as the the Yamakasi Catleap, my Achieva can only reach 67hz . Only the 2B version of trhe Yamakasi Catleap can be overclock to around 100hz or higher.

I would of order the Yamakasi Catleap but was told by the seller he didn't have anymore 2B version but a lot of people are getting the 2B version by getting the "Perfect Pixel" that's advertise by the seller.

It doesn't really bother me that my monitor doesn't overclock, it's a absolute bargain for £215. A Dell U2711 would of cost me £500 in the UK.

Comparing to my previous of monitor which was a U2311h, it's night and day.


----------



## gsv883

So that's the only reason? Mine gets here on tuesday, I really like how the monitor looks. Was just wondering if the IQ of the crossovers or pcbank were better. Anyway, I think I won't regret buying this monitor (I got the IPSBS moel from TA_Planet by the way) I asked him to personally inspect the monitor before he shipped it to me and he did, he said he sent a working monitor with no defects and no dead pixels, the model I ordered was not even perfect pixel and he still ensured that the one i'll be getting has 0 dead pixels. Kudos to Kinam (TA_planet). And I don't really care if my monitor can overclock. My friend has the catleap and he overclocks it, the trade-off is the monitor gets really hot. So, even if I could overclock this I won't because wouldn't running this thing "hotter" than normal operating temperatures shorten its lifespan?


----------



## antran

I am blown away by the IQ out of the box, didn't need to tune setting except lowing the brightness a bit. I got 2 dead pixels in the topper left corner but I hardly notice it.

I can't see these monitors getting extremely hot because these monitors are LED back lite not CCFL.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Looking at the images of all of the monitors the slightly lower price and crap build quality of the Catleap made me choose the better looking Shimian over it. It would be cool to run the monitor at 100hz but I don't need that. The Crossover on the other hand looks very impressive when it comes to build quality.


----------



## gsv883

^ I didn't understand your post, you found the build quality of the Achieva equivalent to crap but you purchased the Shimian? The Shimian IS a product of Achieva.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsv883*
> 
> ^ I didn't understand your post, you found the build quality of the Achieva equivalent to crap but you purchased the Shimian? The Shimian IS a product of Achieva.


Oh lol sorry I didn't even notice that xD
I meant to say tht the Catleap looked like crap build quality wise with its cheap shiny plastic.


----------



## mystigiandoll

If Scribby gets the PCB's situated you may be able to convert the Shimian to the OC model.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Yeah I was hoping for that


----------



## CommanderKeen

Anyone have experience ordering with bigclothcraft?


----------



## Tomach

Shimian arrived from bigclothc. Mailed in 12h and arrived very fast. One dead/stuck pixel r+g. No backlight bleed as far as i see. A-grade read on the back. Beautiful colors out of the box, was really suprised with quality, except for more ips glow than on smaller screen (duh..). around 320 usd. Not too bad

Seller might have checked pixel perfect since box opened and extra adapter was included. This was not pixel perfect and does have 1 dead one. Not definitve though of course.

edit: forgot to mention that box was mailed original + thin paper wrapping. no added padding or anything but was marked fragile and had only one little scuff. Heard of better packaging from other sellers. Also noticed a yellowish tint on the screen compared to the new ipad.

Edit2: also have left side darker than right side(not so visible with brighter screen) and another dead pixel. Still cheap, not so enjoying anymore though


----------



## ieat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleGates*
> 
> Well, for fun I disabled 2 of the 570s and fired up Warhead with just one. With all settings on Gamer (I was not foolish enough to try Enthusiast at 25x14 with a single 570) it was surprisingly playable. I was averaging in the upper 40's as far as FPS goes and while its not the desired 60 frames Id like, it was still better than expected. My cards are the EVGA 570 SC's but are only 1.280meg. I'm sure it'd be a struggle to play a title or two (BF3 maybe..but BF3 is a poor excuse for a game so who cares), but it seems I could run most stuff ok. Still, I'll probably hold off for a while. Maxing anything with 3 570s on one screen is fine until the fall, then perhaps it will be time to add two more along with 3 of whatever the 680 refresh will be.
> Bottom line, screen is great and I am pleased enough that if I had $700 left to burn I'd go for two more from TA in a second!


Its not processing power that you would run out of. Its vram. 1 gtx 570 has 1.28gb usable vram. 3 gtx 570s still only have 1.28 usable vram so disabling 2 cards didn't really test anything. Once you run out of vram things stutter and frame rate drops to below 20fps even though the video cards aren't really being stressed too much. Look at how much vram you are using with 1 monitor. You would probably need at least double the vram to drive 3 monitors.


----------



## gsv883

Mine's due to be delivered to my house tomorrow, the excitement is killing me!!!


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsv883*
> 
> Mine's due to be delivered to my house tomorrow, the excitement is killing me!!!


I know that feel bro








I remember when I got my Shimian. Then a day later I was slapped in the face when a dead pixel appeared in the top middle area of the screen









Now I'm getting that feeling again with an amazing budget gaming laptop I just purchased for a mere $420! I cant wait to play games in school!


----------



## Stab

My Shimian QH270 Lite came today!

It arrived to the Netherlands, 5 days after the payment was cleared. Not bad. I had to pay 37 euro (47$) to the postman for the customs. It's okay.
My seller was Red-Cap, I got it for $329,95. 1 day after the payment was cleared he sent it to me. It was heavily bubblewrapped and packed well.

When setting it up, I realized the powerplug cable was a bit ****ed up. Like someone has stepped on it. As you can see in the pictures below, it was not round anymore like it should. With a scissors I messed up the shape a bit, so it eventually fitted in the monitor. Luckily it works!

It immediately came on like it should and showed the Bios screen and the windows logo like it should. Luckily, there are no dead or stuck pixels and no mentionable backight bleeding.
The only minor complaint I have, is that when having a white background (like Google for instance), there is a yellowish tint going on, starting from like the middle of the screen downwards. It really is minor, and only noticable on a white background.

Is there anyone I can do about it?

The rest is really great. For this price I can live with the yellow tint and enjoy the other features like great colours, a big immersive screen, no ghosting with games and a perfect resolution for my film editing.

Here are some pictures for those who's interested. This community has helped me very much with making this great purchase. Without this forum, I would have never bought this monitor. I would not believe they were worth buying, or even find out about them at all. So if anyone has questions, please feel free to ask me anything.


----------



## Stab

Question to you guys with the monitor at home:

Does anyone of you also has that yellow tint? It's famous in the iMac as well... I am just wondering if this can progress into something worse? Or if it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> Question to you guys with the monitor at home:
> 
> Does anyone of you also has that yellow tint? It's famous in the iMac as well... I am just wondering if this can progress into something worse? Or if it's nothing to worry about.


-

I think the yellow tint on the iMac had something to do with the backlight. If not than maybe the iMac's weren't properly calibrated. I have/had no suck issue with my Shimian. The only thing that bothered me was the monitor had a slight tint of green but a color profile a member uploaded on the original Shimian thread fixed it


----------



## jta98z

I'm trying to hold off for one more price drop. Any of you guys think he will lower it anymore? It's already at 334. I was hoping for high teens to mid twenties


----------



## Xylene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jta98z*
> 
> I'm trying to hold off for one more price drop. Any of you guys think he will lower it anymore? It's already at 334. I was hoping for high teens to mid twenties


red-cap has the lite for $320 right now and you can make an offer.


----------



## jta98z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> red-cap has the lite for $320 right now and you can make an offer.


Yeah but I was kinda wanting the IPSB tempered.


----------



## efuse

Why, oh why, is the price difference between HDMI models and non-hdmi models so great?


----------



## gsv883

My Shimian just arrived!!! This thing is sweet, looks like a giant iPad HAHAHAHAHA

I ordered the Achieva Shimian QH270-IPSBS Model, never knew what they were talking about color difference until I saw it myself (pardon the pictures, they were taken from my Galaxy Note):



The Box wasn't bubble wrapped or anything, no damage done to it though, and I found a note inside saying this is pixel perfect from Kinam!



I was so excited when I opened the box =)



All the contents of the box: comes with a power brick, the power cord, a speaker jack, the bottom of the stand, the dual dvi-d cord, and of course, the monitor itself!



My Shimian sitting along side my placeholder monitor (Samsung Syncmaster SA300) looks tiny

No dead pixels to report, no dents, no flaws whatsoever, I must have been a very good person in my previous life.


----------



## jta98z

Who did you order from?


----------



## gsv883

From TA_Planet, Kudos to him!


----------



## ieat

So my DHL tracking shows processed through the same city I live in. Does anyone know if that means it will be delivered today or tomorrow?


----------



## gsv883

If it is about to be delivered the tracking will state that it's on the delivery truck already


----------



## Tomach

Stab, gsv883: Turn down brightness down to 0 and display a white screen. Does it look like these?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club/3080#post_17027944

I'm thinking if it's possible to order those pcb's for the Catleap and put them inside my Shimian. Maybe OC one and one that will fix the uneven backlight pcb. (yes you can fix the board board with soldering, but they look so tiny i'll propably ruin the whole board
Anyone know if this is possible??


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomach*
> 
> Stab, gsv883: Turn down brightness down to 0 and display a white screen. Does it look like these?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club/3080#post_17027944
> I'm thinking if it's possible to order those pcb's for the Catleap and put them inside my Shimian. Maybe OC one and one that will fix the uneven backlight pcb. (yes you can fix the board board with soldering, but they look so tiny i'll propably ruin the whole board
> Anyone know if this is possible??


I wouldnt say that the backlight looks completely even, but it's not nearly as bad as the one in the picture that you showed me. I dont think its a backlight problem actually... But what it is? No idea.


----------



## Koler69

I received my ipsb model today from TA Planet. I can confirm that it works with a ATI 5870. It came in 2 days. Super fast. Well the monitor works 100% . That is the good news. The bad news is that it seems I have a cluster of dead pixels on the right side of the screen. Am I upset? Not really because I don't even notice the dead pixels unless I stick my eyeball up to the glass and search. I guess I would be mad if I payed over 500 dollars for this. But it was 330 and got here in 2 days. Good deal if you ask me.
Some extra notes: There was a note in my box hand written from the shipper saying: "Tested Ok, no dead pixels, perfect" and "Sorry, there is small dust".
Guess he didn't see the dead pixel cluster on the right. Let me knwo if you guys have any questions. Cheers!

My advice for those on the fence about whether or not to order one of these. ...Understand that this is a gamble and you might not receive a perfect panel. Be ready to have some dead pixels.
Though, if you ask me, dead pixels are hard to see unless you try. I posted some pics via imageshack, Let me know if they dont show up. I am a newb with pictures and imageshack.



Sitting next to my Samsung 244T 24in TFT



This is how it came in mail via fed ex.



Pic of the cluster of dead pixels.
Update on 4/24/12.: So after further testing this appears to be a lot of dust particles behind the glass cover. Only seems to have one dead pixel.


----------



## Stab

Does anyone else here has a slight yellow tint / tinge on white and gray backgrounds? (like Google.com) Mine is like a minor vertical gradient. Perfectly white in the top, but slightly yellowish in the down.

I wonder if its something to worry about...


----------



## midnightblade

Ordered 4 of these together with some friends, 3 of them came in today, we're still waiting on the 4th one. The first one we tried out has a bunch of horizontal lines across the screen. Do you guys think this is an issue with the display? Tried it on two systems, gtx260 and 6950. The second display didn't have any issues on the system with the 6950.

We tried changing the refresh rate and that didn't seem to really do anything, it helped a little bit I guess. I tried taking a picture of the monitor but the picture doesn't show the lines. They're evenly space from top to bottom. The lines vary light and dark. Anyone have any suggestions for things I could try? TIA


----------



## efuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnightblade*
> 
> Ordered 4 of these together with some friends, 3 of them came in today, we're still waiting on the 4th one. The first one we tried out has a bunch of horizontal lines across the screen. Do you guys think this is an issue with the display? Tried it on two systems, gtx260 and 6950. The second display didn't have any issues on the system with the 6950.
> We tried changing the refresh rate and that didn't seem to really do anything, it helped a little bit I guess. I tried taking a picture of the monitor but the picture doesn't show the lines. They're evenly space from top to bottom. The lines vary light and dark. Anyone have any suggestions for things I could try? TIA


Sounds like a bad cable/lose connector.


----------



## midnightblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *efuse*
> 
> Sounds like a bad cable/lose connector.


That's what I was thinking, but the same cable works fine on the second monitor =/ They're all QH270-Lite. So I guess it must be internal then?


----------



## midnightblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CommanderKeen*
> 
> Anyone have experience ordering with bigclothcraft?


Ordered 4 from bigclothcraft. 3 of them came in today, really fast shipping. I think they shipped out from Korea on Monday, or at least that was when the shipping info was added. So, 3 days to Cali is really nice. Though I'm dealing with an issue with one of them. Hopefully returns aren't too much of a hassle =/


----------



## gsv883

I have the same problem of uneven backlighting, but VERY MINIMAL, to even see the uneveness (left side slightly darker than the left) I have to view the monitor from the right side.

@Stab

I don't have that yellow tint problem on my ShiMian


----------



## hawkeye79

I have been stalking the Achieva Shimian and am planning to order one of the lite models on the 1st. From the forums here and at the [H]ard|OCP forums I have read enough positive reviews regarding purchases from TA Planet that I plan to order through him. Looking at the Ebay listings however I see he has multiple listings for the same products at different prices.

The cheapest is for $319.99 currently, and it has the sublisting of "Fully Tested before, Perfect work, Free Volt (110~240V)". The next most expensive lite model is $339.99 and this does not say it is fully tested or "perfect work". This gives me the idea that maybe the cheap one is something that has been opened and has dead/stuck pixels that was not good enough to send as a "perfect pixel" model... yet I see no bad feedback for this on Ebay. Anyone have any idea why the cheap one appears to be a "tested" model? Any reason to choose one over the other?


----------



## KyleGates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye79*
> 
> I have been stalking the Achieva Shimian and am planning to order one of the lite models on the 1st. From the forums here and at the [H]ard|OCP forums I have read enough positive reviews regarding purchases from TA Planet that I plan to order through him. Looking at the Ebay listings however I see he has multiple listings for the same products at different prices.
> The cheapest is for $319.99 currently, and it has the sublisting of "Fully Tested before, Perfect work, Free Volt (110~240V)". The next most expensive lite model is $339.99 and this does not say it is fully tested or "perfect work". This gives me the idea that maybe the cheap one is something that has been opened and has dead/stuck pixels that was not good enough to send as a "perfect pixel" model... yet I see no bad feedback for this on Ebay. Anyone have any idea why the cheap one appears to be a "tested" model? Any reason to choose one over the other?


Could be just total luck but the one I bought from TA_Planet was the cheaper variety (though at the time that listing did NOT say the model would be tested).....and the screen I got is about as flawless as I could imagine. Every pixel works, and very very little light leakage. Planning to order at least one more. Only downside I suppose was that the screen was just shipped in its box, no other packing. but that is minor in my opinion.


----------



## hawkeye79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleGates*
> 
> Could be just total luck but the one I bought from TA_Planet was the cheaper variety (though at the time that listing did NOT say the model would be tested).....and the screen I got is about as flawless as I could imagine. Every pixel works, and very very little light leakage. Planning to order at least one more. Only downside I suppose was that the screen was just shipped in its box, no other packing. but that is minor in my opinion.


Well that fits with my gut feeling is - that the "fully work" version plus the lower price is a win/win. I'll probably order that one anyway, just seems too good to be true. If they were bum units/refurbs/returns that he was reselling surely ebay would show some bad feedback.


----------



## Koler69

I ordered form TA Planet. I ordered the regular monitor with glass and I thought I had dead pixels but after further inspection there is only one dead pixel. I just have a lot of dust behind the glass. I cant see the dust unless look for it though. I think the glass version is awesome. I guess I will to remove the glass if I want to get rid of the dust.

Also: The ebay listing did not say it was perfect with no dead pixels.
However, when it arrived it had a not saying tested and perfect pixels. But liek I said ...I found 1 dead pixel.


----------



## hawkeye79

How were customs handled for your orders? Did you have to pay anything at the time of delivery?


----------



## pahoran

just received my screen today from red_cap it came in 3 days pretty fast shipping! One thing thou I ordered the TEMPERED GLASS Version and got a LITE version. I just messaged im thru ebay and most likely he'll give me a partial refund. I really want a tempered glass version, do anyone wanna trade it for me for a tempered glass version ? or I can sell the LITE for $310.
Im in souther california 92223

ill post pics and a video soon.

Pow


----------



## Koler69

I did not have to pay any customs.


----------



## kokkorollo

hi guys,
i read most of the thread!
i bought a shimian with tempered glass and no speaker.

i see that some people have disassembled the shimian, someone know if it is possible to add the speaker to the version that doesn't have?

i mean, there is the space, because the chassis is the same, and there is the button for volume control (or i'm wrong?) but there is also the connector or soldering point? and what about the board for drive the speaker?

someone know something about it?
maybe there is some people that have disassembled the shimian with speaker, and someone else that have disassembled the one without speakers? in this case we can see if there are some differences in board or not.

please tell me something... I WANT TO MOD IT!


----------



## adjas

here's how I did my speakers, much easier and no modding.


----------



## hawkeye79

I am sure I have seen this somewhere else, but how high is the bottom of the monitor bezel from the desk? I want to know if I can fit my speakers under there. They are about 3-4" wide.


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye79*
> 
> I am sure I have seen this somewhere else, but how high is the bottom of the monitor bezel from the desk? I want to know if I can fit my speakers under there. They are about 3-4" wide.


Finger measurement: 2-3 inches


----------



## saifbukhari

Amazinng Looking [email protected] on monitors congrats dude


----------



## saifbukhari

Got my shipping details from ta_planet_au. Hopefully it reaches in one piece and without custom hassles much here in India. Shall post update once received, wich me luck guys, fingers crossed ;-)


----------



## saifbukhari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkdmagic*
> 
> I joined this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , copy/paste my other post to share with you guys.
> Got it in 3biz days from the shipped day. Ordered from red-cap and shipped via DHL. My monitor wont fit under my desk hutch so I decided to mount it with a Dell stand-pulling from an old monitor. I got a VESA mounting kit that I bought earlier ~ $10 bucks. Boomm! Got a nice stand that I really love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . and NO dead pixels so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one im using, un-screw everything on the top part and keep 4 screws at the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VESA mount - you need to drill 4 holes on this to attach to the Dell stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally,


Great Mod there buddy, May I ask where can i get those del stands for spare? would appreciate if you know some personally or have some extra..... ;-)


----------



## rkdmagic

I saw the update from TA_planet,

Quote:


> Updated 19. April. 6:00 AM (by PDT)
> *Default AC adapter is FREE VOLT (110~240V 50/60Hz)*
> QH270-lite, QH270-IPSB, QH270-IPSBS model.


----------



## rkdmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saifbukhari*
> 
> Great Mod there buddy, May I ask where can i get those del stands for spare? would appreciate if you know some personally or have some extra..... ;-)


It's easy to find this stand at the 2nd computer shop or on ebay. I got mine from a friend who just lets the screen (4:3) sitting in the closet.


----------



## Strangefolk

Ordered a 'pixel perfect' QH270 lite from ta_planet. Seems like the monitor won't leave sleep mode? I tried turning it off and on while the computer is running and it just flashes like it's about to display something and returns to sleep mode. Just went out and spent almost 30 bucks on a new cable and still no change. Gonna wait to try it again when my GPU comes tomorrow, I've been using the dvi-d port on my mobo. Any suggestions?


----------



## waylo88

Just ordered one of these earlier tonight, I got the QH270 Lite (I didn't want to deal with dirt behind the glass of the other model). I got mine from the seller "fastterakorea" and paid $320. Ebay has the arrival estimated between the 4th-9th. Hopefully it shows up at the end of this week. Fingers crossed I get a good panel.


----------



## Vesper6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strangefolk*
> 
> Ordered a 'pixel perfect' QH270 lite from ta_planet. Seems like the monitor won't leave sleep mode? I tried turning it off and on while the computer is running and it just flashes like it's about to display something and returns to sleep mode. Just went out and spent almost 30 bucks on a new cable and still no change. Gonna wait to try it again when my GPU comes tomorrow, I've been using the dvi-d port on my mobo. Any suggestions?


Your motherboard likely doesn't have a Dual-Link DVI port, which the monitor requires.


----------



## amiroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesper6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Strangefolk*
> 
> Ordered a 'pixel perfect' QH270 lite from ta_planet. Seems like the monitor won't leave sleep mode? I tried turning it off and on while the computer is running and it just flashes like it's about to display something and returns to sleep mode. Just went out and spent almost 30 bucks on a new cable and still no change. Gonna wait to try it again when my GPU comes tomorrow, I've been using the dvi-d port on my mobo. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Your motherboard likely doesn't have a Dual-Link DVI port, which the monitor requires.
Click to expand...

New member here









Well' I got the same problem. The only difference is that i have a 7970.

The screen works beautifully at my friends computer (nvidia card).

I dont know what the problem is. Also, when i connect it to my card, the cards vga led diode is showing red. Help.


----------



## Ralos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amiroo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vesper6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Strangefolk*
> 
> Ordered a 'pixel perfect' QH270 lite from ta_planet. Seems like the monitor won't leave sleep mode? I tried turning it off and on while the computer is running and it just flashes like it's about to display something and returns to sleep mode. Just went out and spent almost 30 bucks on a new cable and still no change. Gonna wait to try it again when my GPU comes tomorrow, I've been using the dvi-d port on my mobo. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Your motherboard likely doesn't have a Dual-Link DVI port, which the monitor requires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New member here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well' I got the same problem. The only difference is that i have a 7970.
> 
> The screen works beautifully at my friends computer (nvidia card).
> 
> I dont know what the problem is. Also, when i connect it to my card, the cards vga led diode is showing red. Help.
Click to expand...

Is a Asus DCII version? Then you have to activate dual dvi output pushing a jumper.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ewitte

Mine has been working perfect but I have a GTX 680.


----------



## Strangefolk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ralos*
> 
> Is a Asus DCII version? Then you have to activate dual dvi output pushing a jumper.
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


The mobo is an Asrock z68 pro3 gen3. From looking at the connector on the mobo it has the extra ones in the middle so I assume it a dvi-d. All the pins on the cable enter a hole on the connector.


----------



## tzyn

From the specification page on the Asrock homepage:

-> Supports DVI with max. resolution up to 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

Anyone know if i can get this thing working with an active Display-Port to DVI Dual Link adapter on my Thinkpad X200 (intel onboard x4500) with dockingstation which support up to 2560x1600 over the Display-Port? For example the Dell U2711 works fine.


----------



## Aquineas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amiroo*
> 
> New member here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well' I got the same problem. The only difference is that i have a 7970.
> The screen works beautifully at my friends computer (nvidia card).
> I dont know what the problem is. Also, when i connect it to my card, the cards vga led diode is showing red. Help.


I too have a 7970 and I will say that mine is a little slow coming out of sleep mode (a tad slower than my Catleaps), but it still comes out of it. I get no display during bios bootup though (whereas I do on my Catleaps).

Having said that, if I had it to do it all over again, I'd have purchased either the Achieva or the Crossover, if for no other reason than the stupid Catleap stand and the risk you run when you remove it.


----------



## Vesper6

Got my QH270-IPSMS today and I can't find a single flaw (pixels, lighting, etc). Looks fantastic. Ordered from ta_planet and got in 2 days. Extremely happy with my purchase!


----------



## imaputz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesper6*
> 
> Got my QH270-IPSMS today and I can't find a single flaw (pixels, lighting, etc). Looks fantastic. Ordered from ta_planet and got in 2 days. Extremely happy with my purchase!


Do you have ps3/xbox? If so, have you tried testing it out?

My IPSMS will be here tommorow. =]


----------



## Vesper6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaputz*
> 
> Do you have ps3/xbox? If so, have you tried testing it out?
> My IPSMS will be here tommorow. =]


Will be trying out my PS3 shortly. I'll let you know how it looks.


----------



## imaputz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesper6*
> 
> Will be trying out my PS3 shortly. I'll let you know how it looks.


Sweeeeeeet! Can you test if you can simply switch from input to input via the OSD?
i.e. change the view from computer to PS3, vice versa pretty quickly?


----------



## waylo88

My QH270 Lite from "fastterakorea" shipped earlier tonight. Fedex says it'll be here on the 7th. I'm hoping that's just a rough estimate and it gets here earlier, but either way, pretty damn fast considering its coming all the way from South Korea. I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Vesper6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaputz*
> 
> Sweeeeeeet! Can you test if you can simply switch from input to input via the OSD?
> i.e. change the view from computer to PS3, vice versa pretty quickly?


There's a dedicated button to switch inputs (toggles between DVI, HDMI, and RGA(D-Sub)). It changes pretty quickly. I didn't hook up audio out, so I was getting PS3 audio through the monitor. Nothing real great- but that's not surprising.

1080p games and content (like Wipeout) looked great on the monitor. 720p games (which is most of them) start to show their limitations when blown up to 2560x1440. There's some grainiess and jagged edges. Still, it's not bad. 720p is blowing up the image 4x on this monitor so none of this is surprising. I'm very happy with being able to have my PS3 hooked up in my office. No more fighting for the TV with my wife.


----------



## undeadhunter

I got my Achieva yesterday and must say wow! Perfect pixels, looks gorgeous, no bleeding at all







I ordered mine last Thursday so it was ultra fast s&h. One complain tho, no idea if anyone is having this issue,whenever my computer goes to either sleep,standby or the monitor turns off , when I move my mouse to turn it back on the monitor goes nuts







lots of lines with different colors dafuq! Have to turn it off and back on, any help will be appreciated. Other than that is a damn good deal a world of difference from my old crap 720p tv, sadly mine didn't overclock at all, most it did was 65hz so I just put it back to 60


----------



## imaputz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> My QH270 Lite from "fastterakorea" shipped earlier tonight. Fedex says it'll be here on the 7th. I'm hoping that's just a rough estimate and it gets here earlier, but either way, pretty damn fast considering its coming all the way from South Korea. I'll post pics when it arrives.


Should be quick! I ordered from him too. ~3 days for me.

5/2/2012 7:04:00 AM On FedEx vehicle for delivery UNION CITY, CA US
5/2/2012 6:59:00 AM At local FedEx facility UNION CITY, CA US
5/2/2012 5:15:00 AM Departed FedEx location OAKLAND, CA US
5/1/2012 9:37:00 PM Arrived at FedEx location OAKLAND, CA US
5/1/2012 4:52:00 PM Departed FedEx location ANCHORAGE, AK US
5/1/2012 1:29:00 PM International shipment release - Import ANCHORAGE, AK US
5/1/2012 12:09:00 PM Arrived at FedEx location ANCHORAGE, AK US
5/1/2012 9:45:00 PM In transit INCHEON, KR
5/1/2012 7:18:00 PM In transit INCHEON, KR
5/1/2012 4:51:00 PM Left FedEx origin facility SEONGNAM-SI, KR
5/1/2012 12:15:50 AM Shipment information sent to FedEx
5/1/2012 2:03:00 PM Picked up SEONGNAM-SI, KR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesper6*
> 
> There's a dedicated button to switch inputs (toggles between DVI, HDMI, and RGA(D-Sub)). It changes pretty quickly. I didn't hook up audio out, so I was getting PS3 audio through the monitor. Nothing real great- but that's not surprising.
> 1080p games and content (like Wipeout) looked great on the monitor. 720p games (which is most of them) start to show their limitations when blown up to 2560x1440. There's some grainiess and jagged edges. Still, it's not bad. 720p is blowing up the image 4x on this monitor so none of this is surprising. I'm very happy with being able to have my PS3 hooked up in my office. No more fighting for the TV with my wife.


Thanks Vesper! I'm glad to hear the good news. Looking forward to putting it in tonight!


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaputz*
> 
> Should be quick! I ordered from him too. ~3 days for me.


How was the packaging? That was the one thing that concerned me about all of these. Seemed some were packed with lots of bubble wrap while others were sent in the just the bare box. I haven't seen anyone else order from fastterakorea, so I'm curious to see how they handled it.


----------



## imaputz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> How was the packaging? That was the one thing that concerned me about all of these. Seemed some were packed with lots of bubble wrap while others were sent in the just the bare box. I haven't seen anyone else order from fastterakorea, so I'm curious to see how they handled it.


I called home to check. Wife said it was delivered with NO bubble wrap. Just the box itself. I'll open it up when I get home tonight, hopefully nothing is damaged!


----------



## waylo88

Hopefully everything is fine.

This VESA mount should work, right?
http://www.amazon.com/3M-Easy-Adjust-Monitor-Stand-MS110MB/dp/B0013CD0DI/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1335982307&sr=8-17


----------



## Vesper6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaputz*
> 
> I called home to check. Wife said it was delivered with NO bubble wrap. Just the box itself. I'll open it up when I get home tonight, hopefully nothing is damaged!


My monitor from ta_planet was just in the box, also. Some slight damage on the box but nothing major. Everything inside was well protected and fine.


----------



## ewitte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesper6*
> 
> My monitor from ta_planet was just in the box, also. Some slight damage on the box but nothing major. Everything inside was well protected and fine.


x3


----------



## KyleGates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewitte*
> 
> x3


Same as mine. Just box, flawless screen.


----------



## jta98z

Hey guys. I've noticed a few you mentioning that the BIOS screen doesn't show. Is this wide spread? Or do most of you see your BIOS screen fine? It's kind of important to see lol. I change settings a lot so I need to be able to see it. I'm running a 680 by the way.


----------



## Niko-Time

It's only been on ATI cards so you should be fine


----------



## fastfourier

Hello ladies & gentlemen,

I just thought I'd chime in with my experiences..

I bought one of these things from eBay seller bigclothcraft on the evening of April 28th at $324.80.

On the 30th I was contacted by them, they wanted to make sure that it would work with my video card and ask me how much to declare on the customs form. I asked them to mark it as a gift with a value of $120

On May 1st they shipped it, and on May 2nd it arrived! It came in its own box which was wrapped with some of that foamy stretchy stuff.

I live in Toronto, and had to pay some duty to the DHL guy ($27ish).

It's a great monitor. I have thoroughly checked for dead pixels - there are none. The screen is completely clear of trapped dust.

If you look at the screen off-axis you start to see some backlight glow at around 30 degrees near the bottom. It's very minimal though. If you have your monitor high up like I do, and are looking at the centre of the monitor all the time, then it's unnoticeable.

In addition to the power brick (100-240v), DVI cable and power cable (CEE 7/5) I got a little bag with a nice Universal Travel Adaptor in it.

@jta98Z: The monitor wakes up in plenty of time to see the BIOS screen. I'm on a 6870 with a GA-Z68XP-UD3.

In short, this thing is great!

Oh, I should add that the glass is VERY reflective. I had to move a few lights around in the room so they weren't shining on me so much. And if you wear a white shirt in front of this thing, well...


----------



## undeadhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jta98z*
> 
> Hey guys. I've noticed a few you mentioning that the BIOS screen doesn't show. Is this wide spread? Or do most of you see your BIOS screen fine? It's kind of important to see lol. I change settings a lot so I need to be able to see it. I'm running a 680 by the way.


I'm on a gtx 580 and sometimes the bios does not show up, sometimes it does, lately it does but takes awhile... also i have some nasty wake up issues, if the monitor goes to sleep or standby the back light will start blinking (eventually goes off) but when I try to wake up vertical lines of all colors show up... have to turn it off and back on to fix it


----------



## saifbukhari

Mine arrived yesterday pics below
Full marks to ta_planet (kinam) the best guy out there in terms of customer service friendly attitude and professional behaviour
I got my qh270 lite version with zero dead pixel although there is a white line at the bottom which is certainly not a deal breaker
Overall i am very happy with ta_planet and planning to buy again in future and highly recomended to fellow members










































































Notice at the bottom white hairline strip visible which for some reason is very evident in camera however in reality is negligible

Enjoy and thanks


----------



## HikinenM

Hi all,

Just received my Achieva Shimian, lite-version. At first, I was horrified, when I didn't see the BIOS-screen, but when Windows 7 started the monitor light turned from orange to blue and worked just fine. Then I just browsed my screen settings for a while and BAM! The screen just went black and blue light disappeared, as in no light at all, not even orange.

I immediately tried to fix it by using my old monitor and I removed my video card drivers and re-installed. No help from that. I have a ATI Radeon 5870 video card, so I borrowed a Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS card from my brother. No dice. I tried to fiddle with the power cord, brick and DVI-D cable that came with the monitor. Didn't help either.

Right now, when I got no DVI-cable attached to the computer, the monitor shows orange light (stand-by?). When I plug the cable, orange light disappears and no blue light emerge as it did initially. Backlight turn on by the way and I can "crank it" up and down by pressing the buttons on the back of the monitor. I can see the monitor in screen settings page from Windows 7 and AMD CCC (and Nvidia control panel when I used Nvidia card).

I'm really hoping that the problem is caused by the DVI-D cable, but we'll see. I have tried to search for similar issues and solutions, but this seems rare. Only one I found was user dabho and he couldn't get sorted.

"never did get my monitor working. Bought a new cable and the same thing is occurring. Tested on a 6950 2gb as well as a 560ti. ***. It just sits at a blank screen (backlight on). Computer recognizes monitor, but no dice."


----------



## waylo88

Guess what arrived today...

Ordered Monday night. Incredible how fast it shipped (props to fastterakorea).

As you can see, it was shipped in only the monitor box, no extra bubble wrap. Everything was fine though, no damage to the package or monitor. This is the QH270 Lite by the way (no tempered glass).








Everything included with the monitor. Manual, DVI cable, Power plug, and and AC adapter.




The stand honestly isn't as horrible as some make it out to be. It's not amazing, but it gets the job done. Maybe I'm just used to the slight wobble though as my Gateway had a pretty crappy stand.




Side-by-side comparison with my old 24" 1920x1200 Gateway. Not a huge upgrade as far as screen size, but the resolution is a huge jump.


I'm very pleased with my monitor. BIOS showed on startup with no issues. That said, I have literally ONE either stuck or dead pixel in the top left corner. It took me like 10 minutes to notice it. You can barely see it on an all white background. When using the monitor for actual things, its not noticeable at all. I do have some slight yellowing towards the bottom of the screen though. It's not terrible, but you can kind of see it. Any way to possibly remove that? I tried the built-in color calibration with Windows (I don't have any of those fancy programs or whatnot). I can definitely live with it as its not bad, but I'd love to get rid of it if at all possible.

Overall though, VERY happy with my purchase. If anyone is on the fence, I cant recommend the QH270 Lite enough.


----------



## HikinenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HikinenM*
> 
> Hi all,
> Just received my Achieva Shimian, lite-version. At first, I was horrified, when I didn't see the BIOS-screen, but when Windows 7 started the monitor light turned from orange to blue and worked just fine. Then I just browsed my screen settings for a while and BAM! The screen just went black and blue light disappeared, as in no light at all, not even orange.
> I immediately tried to fix it by using my old monitor and I removed my video card drivers and re-installed. No help from that. I have a ATI Radeon 5870 video card, so I borrowed a Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS card from my brother. No dice. I tried to fiddle with the power cord, brick and DVI-D cable that came with the monitor. Didn't help either.
> Right now, when I got no DVI-cable attached to the computer, the monitor shows orange light (stand-by?). When I plug the cable, orange light disappears and no blue light emerge as it did initially. Backlight turn on by the way and I can "crank it" up and down by pressing the buttons on the back of the monitor. I can see the monitor in screen settings page from Windows 7 and AMD CCC (and Nvidia control panel when I used Nvidia card).
> I'm really hoping that the problem is caused by the DVI-D cable, but we'll see. I have tried to search for similar issues and solutions, but this seems rare. Only one I found was user dabho and he couldn't get sorted.
> "never did get my monitor working. Bought a new cable and the same thing is occurring. Tested on a 6950 2gb as well as a 560ti. ***. It just sits at a blank screen (backlight on). Computer recognizes monitor, but no dice."


I visited at work and picked up another DVI-D dual-link cable from our stock for testing. The problem still stands. No picture, not even a hint of it.

Can someone see what their monitor does, when there is no DVI-cable attached to the monitor and you turn it on. My monitor displays orange light for half second, then nothing for couple seconds, then orange light that stays. Is yours turning to blue light at any time?


----------



## RobotDevil666

O didn't know Achieva has it's own club








I will be joining you guys soon , just bought my own today , can't wait for it.








I got ACHIEVA 27 LED 2560x1440 WQHD S-IPS Quad HD Monitor QH270-IPSB Tempered Glass from bigclothcraft i'll post my experience when i get it.
One question though what is the difference with Lite version ?


----------



## Dabb

Lite is basically with no speakers and no tempered glass with dual link DVI input only. Same as yours but with no tempered glass. Did you pay full price for it or make an offer?


----------



## RobotDevil666

Ok thanks
I paid full price £219.70 as i'm kinda inpatient







but Pay Pal charged me exchange fee and so in the end i paid £226.95 GBP
Even my missus took the news surprisingly well , i hope she will take my next upgrade (GTX690) as good as this , though i seriously doubt that








Anyway i wonder what kind of GPU horsepower would 3 of those take to power in games like BF3 with decent frames (around 60FPS)


----------



## SSJVegeta

Do UK purchasers need to pay customs duty? If so, how much?


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta*
> 
> Do UK purchasers need to pay customs duty? If so, how much?


I wish i knew .......
I hope i won't have to pay anything but from my experience with customs it's a complete lottery , i.e 9800GX2 $500 -- no charge, ASUS laptop for $1700 -- no charge , i7 930 + mobo + cooler $800 -- £40 duty charge, SSD + keyboard + headset $550 -- no charge , GTX590 $700 -- £40 duty charge , 2600k mobo + SSD $1000 -- no charge , HDD + dock + gaming pad $400 -- £30 duty charge ....... and so on , i simply don't understand why is it so random








Even if i have to pay duty it shouldn't be more that £40 (based on my experience) i mean if they charge £40 on $700 GPU it wouldn't make sense if they charged more on monitor worth $356.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta*
> 
> Do UK purchasers need to pay customs duty? If so, how much?


Depends on the declared value of the item(s) imported. Hence the reason most people undervalue the monitors and state a low amount.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Depends on the declared value of the item(s) imported. Hence the reason most people undervalue the monitors and state a low amount.


If it only was like that it would at least make sense but it's not , at least not for me it isn't.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> If it only was like that it would at least make sense but it's not , at least not for me it isn't.


It very much is like that, feel free to check with HMRC. If you've had a different experience then you've been unlucky and/or caught out.


----------



## ewitte

With V7 DS1S stand - This is a very sturdy all metal design. Manual/Box states 20lbs max but online its 30lbs everywhere.


----------



## Erratic Buddha

Well I have taken the leap and ordered mine, the IPSBS model with speakers and hdmi and d-sub connections but no glass
I ordered from ta_planet on ebay on 2 days ago and using the racking number it is currently in Paris, shame its a bank holiday here on monday so will have to wait an extra day...








But i have to say i am very happy with the service from ta_planet upto this point.
I will post pics and a full review.


----------



## Dabb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erratic Buddha*
> 
> Well I have taken the leap and ordered mine, the IPSBS model with speakers and hdmi and d-sub connections but no glass
> I ordered from ta_planet on ebay on 2 days ago and using the racking number it is currently in Paris, shame its a bank holiday here on monday so will have to wait an extra day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i have to say i am very happy with the service from ta_planet upto this point.
> I will post pics and a full review.


Do you mean the IPSMS model? IPSBS only has speakers, no HDMI.


----------



## Erratic Buddha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dabb*
> 
> Do you mean the IPSMS model? IPSBS only has speakers, no HDMI.


Yeah my bad. It IS the IPSBS so speakers but no HDMI. Its been a week of lots of model numbers and specs on monitors.
I was thinking about getting the IPSMS butwhen i thought about it i wont be connecting anything but my pc so didnt bother.

Edit: Tracking now shows it has left Paris so next stop i would think will be london


----------



## Dabb

I'm also from London! But unfortunately I'm a student so I don't really have money and time for this as I have exams and this years student loans and grants have all come through so I shouldn't be spending anymore of it... That won't stop me though! Not sure which to go for though..


----------



## RobotDevil666

I let you know how it went for me , i paid yesterday but no tracking info yet , i hope it will be here by the end of next week , it's gonna be a long week for me


----------



## hawkeye79

So I got my Shimian today. Looks awesome right out of the box which is great because right now it is all that it is good for. I have tried it on my 8800GTS and my 6800GS cards, without luck. On the 8800GTS the light turns blue and I see the backlight, and Windows recognizes the monitor, but no video on it. I've put on the latest Nvidia drivers. I had a spare 6800GS so I tried that out, it just blinks blue when connected to it so I assume it is not compatible. I could have sworn I have read people used the 8800GTS with this without issue. I have even rebooted with only the Shimian attached to it without luck. I have used the included DVI cable and also a dual-link DVI I have been using from Monoprice for some time (although not on a dual link monitor).

Any suggestions on troubleshooting?

If it comes to getting a new card I am prepared to do that. Usually I prefer to stick with Nvidia because I've had a lot of bad luck with ATI/AMD. I don't game at all but will be running 3 monitors (27"/24"/22") and plan to probably use my spare 6800GS as a secondary card for one of the monitors. Price-wise I'm a cheapskate and couldn't imagine spending over $160 for this card, preferably under or in the $80-100 range. Would love to find something on a great deal but I'm kind of in a crunch. Any suggestions here for a new card option?

Thanks a ton for any input you can provide.


----------



## bigmac11

Just tried my catleap on a 8800GT and it works. Here is a link to your card specs http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-8800-gt/specifications .


----------



## Dabb

The Achieva IPSB (w/Glass) is only $318 from greensum now! I wonder how cheap these will get.. I wonder if the IPSMDP model will ever increase in stock and drop in price - I can't even find them on eBay.


----------



## Shiruko

I was in the market for a new monitor and came into this thread a while ago and recently got my Achieva. I can't notice any dead pixels but I didn't actively look for any either. Only problem i can see is a little back-light bleeding from 3 of the 4 corners if I'm viewing something dark in a dark room. It could be that I'm blind and missed a few defects, but ignorance is bliss i suppose.

Thanks to all those who posted useful information in the thread.


----------



## waylo88

Is there any way to overclock the Shimian? Mine shows 60Hz in nVidia Control Panel. I'd like to be able to see if it can go any higher at all.


----------



## Zacr27

Just put my new computer together with my new Shimian. I was planning on not buying a GPU and just using the motherboard, but the screen I have is blank unless I'm in safe mode or unless I uninstall the display driver. Looks like I'm also in the market for a cheap GPU. Is nvidia the only ones that work? Anyone have any specific suggestions? Anyone find any other fixes for this problem?

The screen is beautiful. Well worth the money. There are a few dead pixels, but they are barely noticeable. My stand makes the screen tilt forward a bit but since my monitor is a bit high it doesn't bother me much.


----------



## Dabb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zacr27*
> 
> Just put my new computer together with my new Shimian. I was planning on not buying a GPU and just using the motherboard, but the screen I have is blank unless I'm in safe mode or unless I uninstall the display driver. Looks like I'm also in the market for a cheap GPU. Is nvidia the only ones that work? Anyone have any specific suggestions? Anyone find any other fixes for this problem?
> The screen is beautiful. Well worth the money. There are a few dead pixels, but they are barely noticeable. My stand makes the screen tilt forward a bit but since my monitor is a bit high it doesn't bother me much.


Most motherboards don't have dual link DVI, only single so unfortunately it won't work.

All you need is a graphics card which does dual link DVI output, which is most. ATi or Nvidia will work, although some ATi cards doesn't show the BIOS screen for some reason.


----------



## gsv883

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Is there any way to overclock the Shimian? Mine shows 60Hz in nVidia Control Panel. I'd like to be able to see if it can go any higher at all.


The only way to overclock the ShiMian is to attach a PCB on it similar to, if not the actual PCBs found on a Yamakasi Catleap Q270 "2B" Model. As of the moment those PCBs aren't being sold seperately, nor is there a guide on how to switch out PCBs. I'm assuming you knew that ShiMians can't be overclocked when you bought one, it's indicated on the first page of the review on the Korean Monitors found on this forum.

Wait around though, Someone might find a way to fabricate his own version of the 2B PCB. We might even see those PCBs for sale one day.







Here's to wishful thinking!


----------



## ameer

Hi ..
after a weird route for my shimian to set on my desktop (FedEx)









At last I have it!
As far as I can see: no dead/stuck pixels
But there are yellow tint on the bottom of the screen
I know it's common problem (even on Apple cinema display), so I searched google about this problem and found something interesting on another forum :

Code:



Code:


Posted by Gizmodo.com
What Could Be Wrong?
The same reader who tested the colour temperatures of his yellow iMac display last week - and coincidentally fixed his jaundiced iMac without knowing how he did it - thinks he may have figured out the issue:

I now am fairly certain that the yellowing of the display is a manufacturing defect involving the distance between a layer of material used to diffuse the LED backlight and the LCD panel. To show a perfectly even colour, this light scattering panel has to be absolutely flat and free of any warping, kinking, or thickness defects. It is this layer that I believe is at fault, and causes the colour to drift and give the perception of yellow stripes, fields, and corners.

This would be absolutely consistent with the reports of horizontal and vertical stripes (a vertical or horizontal kink) or corners (a bad tuck). I believe these defects may not appear in the factory. Rather, with the rough handling the monitors receive when shipped this layer gets knocked out of alignment.

Code:



Code:


It also explains why my careful assembly and dis-assembly resulted in the yellowing disappearing. By being cautious, I basically returned the monitors to the original factory state of perfect alignment.

so.. I'm curious if this careful assembly and dis-assembly will cure the yellowing tint of my monitor
I'm not in rush, but I hope I can fix it by myself rather than retuning it to korea!
The problem is that I don't have the experience for this task and afraid of something goes wrong, so I just want to share my findings here to someone who have this problem and he know how to open the monitor in the proper way so he can make some tutorial for all of us..

thank you..


----------



## RobotDevil666

Still no tracking info for me , getting annoyed .......
I bought mine on 3Rd may , listing says that it will be posted within 1 day but 4 days later it's still not posted.
Had i known it's going to take a week to even post it I'd buy it from some other seller.









P.S I got mine from bighclothcraft


----------



## Neo Order

This is what I do when the Shimian Lite is not displaying video after a reboot:

1. Turn off the computer.
2. Unplug the power cable from the Shimian power brick for a few seconds.
3. Re-attach the power cable to the brick.
4. Power on the computer.

When Windows load, the Shimian power LED flashes red once (never orange) and stays sold blue as the screen comes on.


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ameer*
> 
> At last I have it!
> As far as I can see: no dead/stuck pixels
> But there are yellow tint on the bottom of the screen
> I know it's common problem (even on Apple cinema display), so I searched google about this problem and found something interesting on another forum :
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Posted by Gizmodo.com
> What Could Be Wrong?
> The same reader who tested the colour temperatures of his yellow iMac display last week - and coincidentally fixed his jaundiced iMac without knowing how he did it - thinks he may have figured out the issue:
> I now am fairly certain that the yellowing of the display is a manufacturing defect involving the distance between a layer of material used to diffuse the LED backlight and the LCD panel. To show a perfectly even colour, this light scattering panel has to be absolutely flat and free of any warping, kinking, or thickness defects. It is this layer that I believe is at fault, and causes the colour to drift and give the perception of yellow stripes, fields, and corners.
> This would be absolutely consistent with the reports of horizontal and vertical stripes (a vertical or horizontal kink) or corners (a bad tuck). I believe these defects may not appear in the factory. Rather, with the rough handling the monitors receive when shipped this layer gets knocked out of alignment.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> It also explains why my careful assembly and dis-assembly resulted in the yellowing disappearing. By being cautious, I basically returned the monitors to the original factory state of perfect alignment.
> 
> so.. I'm curious if this careful assembly and dis-assembly will cure the yellowing tint of my monitor
> I'm not in rush, but I hope I can fix it by myself rather than retuning it to korea!
> The problem is that I don't have the experience for this task and afraid of something goes wrong, so I just want to share my findings here to someone who have this problem and he know how to open the monitor in the proper way so he can make some tutorial for all of us..
> thank you..


I have the exact same problem! Flawless monitor, except for the same tinting problem unfortunately... In the top of the screen everything is perfect, but when you start staring down, graduately it becomes more yellow-ish.
It sounds like a reasonable explanation, but I am also a bit scared to open it up and maybe mess it more than what it is now...

Would like to see it fixed though...


----------



## ameer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> I have the exact same problem! Flawless monitor, except for the same tinting problem unfortunately... In the top of the screen everything is perfect, but when you start staring down, graduately it becomes more yellow-ish.
> It sounds like a reasonable explanation, but I am also a bit scared to open it up and maybe mess it more than what it is now...
> Would like to see it fixed though...


CharlesK (on the 3rd page) explained how to open it
but I don't know where exactly the LEDs that I need to re-adjust (and whether it's easy task or not)


----------



## waylo88

My monitor was like that when I first hooked it up. The bottom...quarter of the screen maybe, had a yellowish tint. Nothing bad though, but slightly noticeable on a white background. I didn't do anything to my monitor aside from leave it on for a few hours and most of it seemed to disappear. Its still there, but you can barely (and I mean barely) see it now. I'd say it diminished by roughly 80%.


----------



## Erratic Buddha

Its here!!!






















It got here a day before the fedex estimate, was only in the standard box but after the distance it traveled there was very litte wear and no damage on the box. After a quick set and test all seems to be good, cant see any dead pixels and no light bleed or discolouring.
So all in all very happy with only one problem, my other monitors now look like crap







so might have to get another one.

Summary for those that dont read every post.
I ordered a Shimian QH270-IPSBS (No glass, 1 dvi-d and speakers)
Ordered from ta_planet on ebay for £222 on a Wednesday evening and received the monitor the following Tuesday (and that was over a Bank holiday weekend).


----------



## rashbeep

WOW

very impressed with the shipping speed of ta_planet. ordered sunday, he shipped it on monday morning (korea time) and it arrived today. i'm in canada too. will test it when i get home.


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*
> 
> WOW
> very impressed with the shipping speed of ta_planet. ordered sunday, he shipped it on monday morning (korea time) and it arrived today. i'm in canada too. will test it when i get home.


just spend about an hour using the monitor. not a single dead pixel was seen that day. can't also see the yellow tint either. awesome purchase.


----------



## rgwoehr

I've been trying to resist buying one of these for a few weeks but I just caved. I just bought the tempered glass model from green-sum. I'll post before and after pics of my setup when I get it.


----------



## Stab

Guys please help me.

I have my Shimian now for like a month and something just happened that never happened until now.

I booted the computer, turned the monitor on (I do it more often in this order), and the monitor was outputting really strange horizontal lines, moving really fast across the screen. So bad that I couldnt see anything else, except the moving lines.
I checked the cables and the power brick and nothing changed.

I turned the monitor off and on again, and everything works fine again!

However, I lost my 'trust' a bit. I never saw anything like this before, so I am scared something is wrong.

What could have caused this?


----------



## HikinenM

I finally found what caused the problem I was having. Logic board has one "chip" burned. I uploaded some pics for anyone curious. Now if I could get my hands on a spare logic board...

Dropbox gallery

E: Sixth pic is where the burned chip shows clearest.


----------



## ameer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HikinenM*
> 
> I finally found what caused the problem I was having. Logic board has one "chip" burned. I uploaded some pics for anyone curious. Now if I could get my hands on a spare logic board...
> Dropbox gallery
> E: Sixth pic is where the burned chip shows clearest.


Can you give us tips on how you opened it? (As an addition to what has been written on the 3rd page)
I want to know if I can re-adjust the LEDs on the back of the panel << if that can be done


----------



## RobotDevil666

WOOOT !!!
Mine is here finally !!








I hooked it up and it works great , zero dead pixels but , yes there is a but , it seems to have a little yellow - isch tint on the lower right part of the screen not too much though , it's only noticeable with white background and when you search for it.
Colors on the other hand are WAY !!







better than on my ViewSonic 27 no question about that , not to mention 2540x1440 is sweet








Overall very happy








Stand by for pics.

EDIT:
After initial moans about seller not posting it for 4 days when he posted it it was a blast.
He posted it on 8Th and i got it today 10Th !! TWO days half across the world !! that's one fast shipping IMO
EDIT 2
I asked the seller to mark it as a gift and value at $200 and i didn't pay any duty .... just FYI.


----------



## RobotDevil666

That's how it looks , also how i felt after i hooked it up


















This is what was in the box and i want to add here that box was wrapped in couple layers of additional bubble wrap.










That's the power brick and the adapter that came with it , it fits UK , EU and US power sockets.










Now the bad stuff ......










Like i said a yellowisch tint on the lower right side but i must note that picture actually makes it look worse than it looks in person.
Honestly you won't notice that in normal use unless on clear white background and you're looking for it
Overall really really happy with this monitor so far and i can honestly recommend the seller (bigclothcraft)..

EDIT:
I just checked the adapter and it will work in following countries:
EUROPE/UK/SPAIN
USA/JAPAN/CHINA/AUST/THAILAND
It also has surge protection.


----------



## HikinenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ameer*
> 
> Can you give us tips on how you opened it? (As an addition to what has been written on the 3rd page)
> I want to know if I can re-adjust the LEDs on the back of the panel << if that can be done


Not much. As noted on 3rd page, I took the black bezel off first. I pulled the bezel with my fingertips slightly and used a box cutter (plastic exterior for to minimize damage to panel in case of impact) and cut the glue/tape. There are clips in the way ever so often, so I gently worked my way around the bezel with the box cutter.

White bezel underneath is connected to the casing with screws and clips. Tip for disconnecting the clips is to push the bezel from outside in. Start with the center of each side and after that work with the corners.

On the 3rd page, the fourth picture shows two screws to unscrew. I didn't have to unscrew them to take the panel off. Just remember to lift the panel just so you can put your hand in there and disconnect the backlight cable and LVDS cable. After that you are good to go.


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RumpleSmoothSkn*
> 
> Question for the Shimian Owners. I have a 30" Dell 3007W monitor at 2560x1600. Looking to go to 3 a monitor setup and been reading the posts about the Shimian 270. Is going from 1600p to 1440p very noticeable? It looks like a hell of a lot cheaper sell my 30" Dell and get 3 27' Shimians rather than trying to procure 2 more Dell 3007's. Opinions please? Thanks


thats what i did :d im selling my dell 3011 on ebay right now


----------



## rashbeep

the powerbrick that came with the monitor gets a little too warm for my liking, especially when using the monitor for a few hours. would the AC Adapter 24V 5A For EFL-2202W LCD Monitor(4 pin Tip) from silicon_electronic be the one to get?


----------



## rotary7

yeah i would like to know this as well because if theirs some sort of alternative to get a ac adapter that dont produce alot of heat would be nice


----------



## Futzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> WOOOT !!!
> Mine is here finally !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hooked it up and it works great , zero dead pixels but , yes there is a but , it seems to have a little yellow - isch tint on the lower right part of the screen not too much though , it's only noticeable with white background and when you search for it.
> Colors on the other hand are WAY !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better than on my ViewSonic 27 no question about that , not to mention 2540x1440 is sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stand by for pics.
> EDIT:
> After initial moans about seller not posting it for 4 days when he posted it it was a blast.
> He posted it on 8Th and i got it today 10Th !! TWO days half across the world !! that's one fast shipping IMO
> EDIT 2
> I asked the seller to mark it as a gift and value at $200 and i didn't pay any duty .... just FYI.


The yellowing issue has been sorted by others, it is a result of the bezel pinching the panel, and usually happens during shipping. If you open it up and put it back together the issue should disappear.
If you're in the US there should be no taxes or fees, we have a trade agreement with them.


----------



## KyleGates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*
> 
> the powerbrick that came with the monitor gets a little too warm for my liking, especially when using the monitor for a few hours. would the AC Adapter 24V 5A For EFL-2202W LCD Monitor(4 pin Tip) from silicon_electronic be the one to get?


I will say this, the brick that came with mine gets pretty hot....but after it warms up it seems to plateau. After 7 hours of use, it was the same temp.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> The yellowing issue has been sorted by others, it is a result of the bezel pinching the panel, and usually happens during shipping. If you open it up and put it back together the issue should disappear.
> If you're in the US there should be no taxes or fees, we have a trade agreement with them.


I don't really want to open it , like i said it's barely noticeable.
No i'm in UK so i was prepared to pay customs duty ......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleGates*
> 
> I will say this, the brick that came with mine gets pretty hot....but after it warms up it seems to plateau. After 7 hours of use, it was the same temp.


I was checking my power brick and i can't say it's hot , my monitor is on since morning , it's past midnight so well over 12 hours of working non stop and while it is well warm i can't say its hot , moreover it has been the same past last 6 hours (didn't check earlier) so I'm not worried about it


----------



## ameer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> The yellowing issue has been sorted by others, it is a result of the bezel pinching the panel, and usually happens during shipping. If you open it up and put it back together the issue should disappear.
> .


I tried it
didn't disappear, but reduced to an acceptable level
Maybe I need to open the panel itself? << afraid of something goes wrong


----------



## urliam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> The yellowing issue has been sorted by others, it is a result of the bezel pinching the panel, and usually happens during shipping. If you open it up and put it back together the issue should disappear.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ameer*
> 
> I tried it
> didn't disappear, but reduced to an acceptable level
> Maybe I need to open the panel itself? << afraid of something goes wrong


I don't have any idea why the yellow tint issue appears itself every time in different ways, I mean somebody can see it on the bottom line only, another person - in the central area of a screen, somebody else will never see that kind of problem. I sold my catleap because of it has, among other things, a huge yellow tint: http://limepic.com/img/yQsRM.jpg
All I know that it might be connected somehow with focus of lens of the backlight and the fact that all these Korean displays have no pwm controller on board.
Just a curious pic:
http://www.parts-recycling.com/Commercial-Appliances-/Pure-white-led-set-of-50-super-bright-5MM-32000MCD-f-r-photo.jpg
Do you see the yellow areas between the beams? Now you can understand the nature of this issue. The white leds can produce a yellow hue in some areas in certain circumstances. The absence of PWN controller increases the chances of seeing it, especially when the brightness is set low. Set the brightness to the maximum level and I guess you will not see any yellow area or they will be hardly visible.


----------



## Futzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ameer*
> 
> I tried it
> didn't disappear, but reduced to an acceptable level
> Maybe I need to open the panel itself? << afraid of something goes wrong


Yeah, don't open the panel. Sorry to hear that it's still there. Maybe it will go away with time now that the stress is relieved off the panel, but there could be some other permanent damage as well.


----------



## Ashenor

I joined the club on Sat, mine shipped out late last night, monday there. I got the Pixel Perfect one from TA-Planet for $363.

If its as great as i hope it is will order another one when i get it.


----------



## Callandor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashenor*
> 
> I joined the club on Sat, mine shipped out late last night, monday there. I got the Pixel Perfect one from TA-Planet for $363.
> If its as great as i hope it is will order another one when i get it.


I bought the same one last night and it shipped this morning. Can't wait to see how it looks when it gets here


----------



## Ashenor

May 14, 2012 12:31 PMArrived at FedEx locationANCHORAGE, AK

Impressive already in Alaska. Wondering if he can be here by Wednesday!!


----------



## heyypahkas

I posted this in the review thread, but figured I would also asked here since it's smaller and Shimian specific (if I am spamming, then mod go ahead and delete).

Thanks to the threads on here, I'm going to order at least one Shimian QH270-IPSBS soon (hopefully today).

I was looking at their compatibility chart and see that my graphics card is not listed. I was curious if someone could help me determine if the ATI Radeon™ HD 4200 Series will support this monitor?

I'm pretty sure the card came with the motherboard as I just have a pretty stock HP computer from Best Buy (n00b i know). It does have the requisite DVI Dual Link port in the back and according to my googling it should support up to 2560x1600.

I'm thinking it will work fine and am planning to give it a go but would love to get a second opinion. Anyone?


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyypahkas*
> 
> I posted this in the review thread, but figured I would also asked here since it's smaller and Shimian specific (if I am spamming, then mod go ahead and delete).
> Thanks to the threads on here, I'm going to order at least one Shimian QH270-IPSBS soon (hopefully today).
> I was looking at their compatibility chart and see that my graphics card is not listed. I was curious if someone could help me determine if the ATI Radeon™ HD 4200 Series will support this monitor?
> I'm pretty sure the card came with the motherboard as I just have a pretty stock HP computer from Best Buy (n00b i know). It does have the requisite DVI Dual Link port in the back and according to my googling it should support up to 2560x1600.
> I'm thinking it will work fine and am planning to give it a go but would love to get a second opinion. Anyone?


Take a look at the DVI port on the card to see if it looks like a DVI-I (Dual Link) or DVI-D (Dual Link) ports as shown here on wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVI-D

From my understanding not all of the ATI 4200 series has DVI dual-link ports... only the ATI/AMD 5000 series and up have it for sure...


----------



## heyypahkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Take a look at the DVI port on the card to see if it looks like a DVI-I (Dual Link) or DVI-D (Dual Link) ports as shown here on wikipedia:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVI-D
> From my understanding not all of the ATI 4200 series has DVI dual-link ports... only the ATI/AMD 5000 series and up have it for sure...


I checked the port on my card and it is a DVI-D (Dual Link) port. According to the Ebay listings this is the one that is required for the Shimian so I'm gonna go ahead and order one.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## rgwoehr

Mine just landed in LA about an hour ago. Hopefully I'll have it tomorrow. Will post a bunch of pics when I get it.


----------



## jta98z

Hey guys. Thinking of picking up the IPSBS model with speakers but I've got a question. How exactly are they ran? I know like HDMI runs audio and video but the IPSBS model doesn't have HDMI so how are the speakers hooked up? I wanted this model to reduce desk clutter. Can anyone with his model comment on the quality of the speakers?


----------



## Pengasus

Hi guys,
I've been following this thread and read almost all 377 pages of posts before deciding to go for it. Before that, i was thinking of getting a Samsung S27A750(3D 120hz) or Dell U2711(ips). Both of those were quite expensive compared to the alternatives that i found out from people on this forum.

So long story short, I bit the bullet and ordered a Shimian as well.
BUT, it turns out there is a new version out there. It's called QH270-IPSI and it's only available from ta_planet at the moment but i'm sure more versions of it will come soon.

It's a tempered glass version with a new frame. Also the tempered glass is inside the frame(bezel) and not level with it.
They say it is guaranteed not to have any dust particles this way. I'm not sure how or why it effects the dust issue but it think it looks better.

I was gonna go for the crossover since i liked the stand of it more and it had 380cm/m2 brightness compared to 350(Shimian) but it was way too expensive for the same specs.
I'm paying $380 for tempered (dust free) and pixel perfect version of shimian where as crossover pixel perfects are $400+ atm(without the glass).

Here is the link if you wanna take a look at it.

And the seller "Kinam" is super friendly and responds very quickly even though it seems like he is quite busy.

I'll make new posts with pictures when i receive the monitor.


----------



## CommanderKeen

Ordered yesterday from greensum...can't wait to get it


----------



## Neo Mike

My Shimian ipsms was shipped today from Korea, will be here the 23rd, i will give my review of the quality when i get it.


----------



## Ben Sisko

I ordered a Shimian IPSMS from ta_planet. It was also shipped today. Estimated delivery time is the 23rd.

A little concern i have:
I asked "ta_planet/Kinam" three times if they could and if they would make a pixel test before shipping.
LIke Pengasus said "ta_planet/Kinam" is super friendly and answered very quick but the part about a pixel test is still unanswered and wasn't even mentioned in his mails.


----------



## Neo Mike

I ordered from accesorieswhole, he pre inspects all monitors before they get shipped, that makes me feel alot better.


----------



## Neo Mike

Im in shock, my monitor yesterday was in Anchorage Ak, then Oakland, CA, then Los Angeles, now its on the fedex truck for delivery to my house today, FEDEX ROCKS.


----------



## bom

Just got my monitor yesterday for insane cheap price from red-cap on ebay, $300 for Perfect Pixel, Tempered Glass and it is amazing


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bom*
> 
> Just got my monitor yesterday for insane cheap price from red-cap on ebay, $300 for Perfect Pixel, Tempered Glass and it is amazing


Pics? Also how many of you guys game with these monitors and how do they perform? I really like what I've seen so far and would love to get one!


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Pics? Also how many of you guys game with these monitors and how do they perform? I really like what I've seen so far and would love to get one!


I bought mine for gaming and it performs great , i was kinda worried about jumping from 1ms monitor to 6ms but i don't see the difference.
Only problem now is my GTX590 is barely keeping up at this res , i had to postpone my next through of Withcher 2 EE.

P.S The yellow tint in the lower right corner seems to even up a little after a week of usage.


----------



## Neo Mike

Got mine today, it took 2 days from Korea to my doorstep. Im very impressed with the quality, stand is good, colors are great. I need to calibrate it, its hooked up HDMI for now, so i havent even got ti to 2550x1440p, but im very happy so far, will play with it later today.


----------



## MrSvahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bom*
> 
> Just got my monitor yesterday for insane cheap price from red-cap on ebay, $300 for Perfect Pixel, Tempered Glass and it is amazing


Wow, thats cheap :O

Thinking about picking up one of these, not sure if i should go for tempered glass or not... Hit me with pros and cons









Who is the best seller for the Shimians? Is there anyone who will pay the return-shipping if it's DOA?


----------



## Neo Mike

I used Accesorieswhole, great guy, fast shipping, pre checks all monitors before they ship, so no DOA.. I have 0 dead pixels to:thumb:


----------



## MrSvahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Mike*
> 
> I used Accesorieswhole, great guy, fast shipping, pre checks all monitors before they ship, so no DOA.. I have 0 dead pixels to:thumb:


okay, well it can always be dead due to shipping damages aswell


----------



## Neo Mike

Yes it can, but i know it wasnt dead when it left, he checks all aspects of the monitor, not all sellers do that.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> I bought mine for gaming and it performs great , i was kinda worried about jumping from 1ms monitor to 6ms but i don't see the difference.
> Only problem now is my GTX590 is barely keeping up at this res , i had to postpone my next through of Withcher 2 EE.
> P.S The yellow tint in the lower right corner seems to even up a little after a week of usage.


Can you drop down to a lower res or does the monitor only play nice with 2550x1440?


----------



## Neo Mike

Took out my HDMI and hooked up the D-dvi cable that came with monitor to my ATI 6850 and the max resolution its letting me set is 1920x1200, i dont even see 2550x1440, but my card supports it ?????????????


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Mike*
> 
> Took out my HDMI and hooked up the D-dvi cable that came with monitor to my ATI 6850 and the max resolution its letting me set is 1920x1200, i dont even see 2550x1440, but my card supports it ?????????????


Have you tried both DVI ports on your card? I've heard some AMD cards only have dual-link DVI on one port, or you need to move a switch to get dual-link on the other one.


----------



## Neo Mike

Will the cable even go in the dvi slot on the card ????? i will check it


----------



## Neo Mike

That fixed it switching the cable to other dvi slot, thanks.


----------



## rgwoehr

Finally got mine today. It took green-sum a little under a week to ship it, but once it shipped it got here quickly. He's my setup before:

The box was wrapped with a couple layers of bubble wrap



Mine didn't come with a converter like some did but it doesn't matter, I have spare power cables

When I first set it up

My current setup


So far I haven't noticed any dead pixels, but there appears to be a little speck of dust under the glass. It looks like it has a little bit of a yellow tint at the very bottom but it's barely noticeable. I can't comment on the quality of the stand; I put it on the VESA mount right away. I'm definitely not regretting my purchase so far.


----------



## pahoran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Finally got mine today. It took green-sum a little under a week to ship it, but once it shipped it got here quickly. He's my setup before:
> 
> The box was wrapped with a couple layers of bubble wrap
> 
> 
> 
> Mine didn't come with a converter like some did but it doesn't matter, I have spare power cables
> 
> When I first set it up
> 
> My current setup
> 
> So far I haven't noticed any dead pixels, but there appears to be a little speck of dust under the glass. It looks like it has a little bit of a yellow tint at the very bottom but it's barely noticeable. I can't comment on the quality of the stand; I put it on the VESA mount right away. I'm definitely not regretting my purchase so far.


cool! glad to see you run os x too









would it be possible to post some more pics of your screen? i have the "lite"version without the tempered glass, im thinking of selling my dual 23" apple ACDs and my Shimian Litte, and get 3 Shimians with the tempered glass just like the 27" ACDs. Probably gonna erase the " Shimian " logo and stick some chrome apple logos on there haha. I have dual 6870s wich as you know work oob under os x, will prob get a 6750 (w/dual-link dvi) or another 6870 to get all 3 screens... too bad I cant 3 way xfire 6870s









congrats!









P0W


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pahoran*
> 
> cool! glad to see you run os x too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would it be possible to post some more pics of your screen? i have the "lite"version without the tempered glass, im thinking of selling my dual 23" apple ACDs and my Shimian Litte, and get 3 Shimians with the tempered glass just like the 27" ACDs. Probably gonna erase the " Shimian " logo and stick some chrome apple logos on there haha. I have dual 6870s wich as you know work oob under os x, will prob get a 6750 (w/dual-link dvi) or another 6870 to get all 3 screens... too bad I cant 3 way xfire 6870s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P0W


Yeah I could do that tomorrow. What exactly do you want to see?

I might get another 6870 depending on how well it handles games at that resolution. Having a second shimian would be cool, but I don't think it would fit (plus I don't know what I'd do with that many pixels haha). Be sure to post pics if you do get the shimian logo off.


----------



## Neo Mike

I have got yellow light in lower left corner, i guess this is pretty common. Some people report it going away in a few weeks, i sure hope so, its pretty noticable sometimes. I would say overall im pretty happy, i got it pretty calibarated and the colors are really good.


----------



## pahoran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Yeah I could do that tomorrow. What exactly do you want to see?
> I might get another 6870 depending on how well it handles games at that resolution. Having a second shimian would be cool, but I don't think it would fit (plus I don't know what I'd do with that many pixels haha). Be sure to post pics if you do get the shimian logo off.


cool thanks for the quick reply








Well some close up shots and some viewing angles shots from side to side, also some with the glare.
My main concern is that the tempered glass models will have more glare than the non glass versions. I love my lite version, i ordered a tempered glass model but i got sent a lite version. The seller refunded me $25 so i got my lite for $310









The bezel on the lite seems to have more glare than the actual screen








Im building a watercooled powermac G5 case so my other 6860 is not installed yet. I havent even tested the performance of 2 6870s in xfire @ 1440p but ive read that dual 6870s equal around the performance of a 680. that pretty good i think cause i got my 2 6870s for $280!!!









Ill probably create a build log here and over at tonymacx86 soon.

P0w:thumb:


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pahoran*
> 
> cool thanks for the quick reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well some close up shots and some viewing angles shots from side to side, also some with the glare.
> My main concern is that the tempered glass models will have more glare than the non glass versions. I love my lite version, i ordered a tempered glass model but i got sent a lite version. The seller refunded me $25 so i got my lite for $310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bezel on the lite seems to have more glare than the actual screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im building a watercooled powermac G5 case so my other 6860 is not installed yet. I havent even tested the performance of 2 6870s in xfire @ 1440p but ive read that dual 6870s equal around the performance of a 680. that pretty good i think cause i got my 2 6870s for $280!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill probably create a build log here and over at tonymacx86 soon.
> P0w:thumb:


I tried my best to angle the monitor towards direct light. The glare isn't too bad as long as you have something bright on the screen and you don't have light pointing right at it. Hope these help. I'll be sure to keep an eye out for a build log.



Here's a comparison between the glare on the glass and the glare on just the glossy panel on my mom's MacBook. It's much easier too see the reflection of the lamp in person, though the glass is definitely worse.


Gaming performance isn't too bad for what I play (usually Minecraft or GTA IV), and that's with both monitors connected to one 6870. I might throw my 5450 in there for the second monitor eventually.


----------



## crazedsilence

Just read through the majority of this thread (damn that took a while







) and I'm 99% sold on the Shimian, but I have a simple question.

Based out of your experience, who are the most recognized/best sellers of these? I've seen a lot of red-cap and dream-seller, but are there any other good sellers?
Also, I noticed the shipping for these seem to be real snappy, I wonder how long it'd take for it to get shipped to me in Hawaii


----------



## Neo Mike

There are several good sellers for these monitors, Greensum-Redcap-Dreamseller-Accesorieswhole. I dont think you can go wrong with any of them. I know Accesorieswhole does check all monitors and test them before he ships them, i dont know about the other sellers.


----------



## rotary7

heres mine all setup


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> heres mine all setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that Diablo 3 on three monitors? Or maybe PoE, can't tell, lol.


----------



## dougcbj

I'm a little confused trying to figure out what the difference is between the QH270-Lite and the QH270-IPSB is. The lite is about $300 for pixel perfect and the IPSB is $666 for pixel perfect, could someone help me out here? I tried searching the thread but I didn't see anything posted about the differences.


----------



## rotary7

The QH270-IPSB is glass and it should be around $350 max


----------



## dougcbj

That is what I thought. The price was $666 for the perfect pixel on ebay and I just thought that this had to be something different than the typical monitor or something, it must have more to do with the fact that the seller now only has 2 left in stock or something.


----------



## rotary7

are you talking about red-cap? i just ordered 3 of the glass ones and i have them in eyefinity right now. i got them for $300


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Can you drop down to a lower res or does the monitor only play nice with 2550x1440?


Yes i can it works without problem but after seeing how awesome 2560x1440 looks i don't want to








Gonna buy 2 x GTX670 to power it in that res , ordering first one this week









P.S I was watching my Vram usage in BF3 at 2560x1440 with Ultra preset and MSAA turned off and it's basically maxed on my 590 , can someone with a 2GB GTX670 or 680 check how far does 2GB go in BF3 at this res in Ultra but with 4 x MSAA please.


----------



## dougcbj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> are you talking about red-cap? i just ordered 3 of the glass ones and i have them in eyefinity right now. i got them for $300


Yeah, he's the one who has it at $666 right now. I'm probably going to order from him because I like the perfect pixel piece of mind, but did you have any other problems? Part of me wants to think that the monitors have perfect pixels, but that must mean they have messed up lighting or color uniformity.


----------



## rotary7

you will only need one 670, for eyefinity you need like 3 of those


----------



## KyleGates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazedsilence*
> 
> Just read through the majority of this thread (damn that took a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I'm 99% sold on the Shimian, but I have a simple question.
> Based out of your experience, who are the most recognized/best sellers of these? I've seen a lot of red-cap and dream-seller, but are there any other good sellers?
> Also, I noticed the shipping for these seem to be real snappy, I wonder how long it'd take for it to get shipped to me in Hawaii


I went with ta_planet and despite not paying the extra for it....he did the pixel perfect check for me (handwritten note in box) and sure enough mine was as flawless (or more-so) then the best I have heard of so far. No dead or stuck pixels, no discoloration and almost non existent light leakage. Oddest thing though....I though these were "A" and lower graded panels but after the bar code (and on the lil monitor pic) on the back...mine is stamped A+.


----------



## Neo Mike

Im acually getting alot of light bleed in lower left corner, and lower middle of screen and its really starting to bug me. Im contacting the seller to try to get a new monitor, its just to much light bleed and i cant live with it, i know led monitors have some bleeding, but mine i think is exsessive.


----------



## Dabb

Well my Shimian QH270-IPSB is arriving today/tomorrow (says 24 hours delivery on Royal Mail but clearing customs on Parcelforce..)

Hope there aren't a batch of dead pixels or dust.

Got some super hard exams though so won't have too much time until next week at least.


----------



## MrSvahn

I've heard that because this monitor does not have OSD you will get wrong/faulty colors in some programs. That the ICC-profile is not active in them.

How does it work in games such as Diablo 3, BF3, MW3 or VLC-mediaplayer?









Edit: Does a ICC-profile for the crossover work on a Achieva Shimian?


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSvahn*
> 
> I've heard that because this monitor does not have OSD you will get wrong/faulty colors in some programs. That the ICC-profile is not active in them.
> How does it work in games such as Diablo 3, BF3, MW3 or VLC-mediaplayer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Does a ICC-profile for the crossover work on a Achieva Shimian?


Nope there's no problem , i played BF3 , Diablo 3 , Witcher 2 , CoH , Crysis 1/2 and many others and had zero problems , colors are great MUCH better than on my View Sonic 27.
If you want i can check MW3 for you but it's going to be fine


----------



## MrSvahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> Nope there's no problem , i played BF3 , Diablo 3 , Witcher 2 , CoH , Crysis 1/2 and many others and had zero problems , colors are great MUCH better than on my View Sonic 27.
> If you want i can check MW3 for you but it's going to be fine


Wow, talk about a fast reply









Thank you, i am almost 100% sure about buying a Shimian without glass but i am worried that it will be DOA or break after a few weeks/months...


----------



## Ben Sisko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleGates*
> 
> I went with ta_planet and despite not paying the extra for it....he did the pixel perfect check for me (handwritten note in box) and sure enough mine was as flawless (or more-so) then the best I have heard of so far. No dead or stuck pixels, no discoloration and almost non existent light leakage. Oddest thing though....I though these were "A" and lower graded panels but after the bar code (and on the lil monitor pic) on the back...mine is stamped A+.


Received mine from ta_planet today. Like you i found a handwritten note that he did a perfect pixel check.








Runnig it now for 15 minutes but i can't find a dead or stuck pixel or see backlight bleeding.


----------



## Neo Mike

Have you tried a backlight bleed test, its just a black background, you can get it on youtube, it will show you how much backlight bleeding you have, or dont have. Just type in backlight bleed test, run it and make sure your room is as dark as you can get it.


----------



## Ben Sisko

Did a blacklight bleed test moments ago and couldn't see anything


----------



## c0ldlimit

Did you send ta_planet a message and make a special request? Their listing description would imply that they make no guarantees of a defect-free panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben Sisko*
> 
> Received mine from ta_planet today. Like you i found a handwritten note that he did a perfect pixel check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runnig it now for 15 minutes but i can't find a dead or stuck pixel or see backlight bleeding.


----------



## Ben Sisko

No, i didn't send him a message before buying.
I bought it and then i asked if he could check it. Sadly i needed three mails before he answered about a perfect pixel test and that it would could slightlyy more. But the display was already on its way as he sends very fast.
I received my display today and found a little note that the display is tested and has perfect pixels. Even a thank you in my mother language!









Edit:
There is only the non-tested version of the IPSMS listed in ta_planet's store


----------



## solsamurai

Alright I'm really thinking about getting one of these after I move next year. I'm planning on a couple different upgrades around the same time. How do you think my GPU (MSI R6850 in sig) will do with this monitor? I don't need to play games at 2560x1440 but definitely will do everything else at that res.


----------



## bom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Alright I'm really thinking about getting one of these after I move next year. I'm planning on a couple different upgrades around the same time. How do you think my GPU (MSI R6850 in sig) will do with this monitor? I don't need to play games at 2560x1440 but definitely will do everything else at that res.


I think everything will be doable with it ,but you probably won't be able to game at higher settings as limited in VRAM and whatnot.


----------



## Neo Mike

Im running a ATI 6850 on my Ipsms and it works fine, havent really set to ultra high settings in games, i doubt it will do that at 2560x1440, but mine does what i need.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bom*
> 
> I think everything will be doable with it ,but you probably won't be able to game at higher settings as limited in VRAM and whatnot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Mike*
> 
> Im running a ATI 6850 on my Ipsms and it works fine, havent really set to ultra high settings in games, i doubt it will do that at 2560x1440, but mine does what i need.


Thanks for the replies. Sounds like I'll be fine with the R6850. I can always get something more powerful if I feel the need. That's why I'm planning so far ahead.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleGates*
> 
> I went with ta_planet and despite not paying the extra for it....he did the pixel perfect check for me (handwritten note in box) and sure enough mine was as flawless (or more-so) then the best I have heard of so far. No dead or stuck pixels, no discoloration and almost non existent light leakage. Oddest thing though....I though these were "A" and lower graded panels but after the bar code (and on the lil monitor pic) on the back...mine is stamped A+.


Hmm, I don't have anything of the sort on the back of my monitor. Nothing is stamped around the bar code. I wonder if it's something the seller does upon inspection to differentiate between different panel qualities.

Could you post a photo, please?


----------



## Ben Sisko

On my monitor its a seperate sticker of a display and right in the middle of it there is an 'A' printed.


----------



## kakee

What kinds of Achieva vs catleap?


----------



## MrSvahn

I am sooo close to purchasing a Shimian Lite but i am not really sure because I do not want a monitor that breaks within a few months. Since it is a "koreamonitor" i am think that it's made buy a 5-year old but then i remember that it's made by LG for companies such as Apple so the risk of it breaking down should not be any higher for these monitors than the risk of an Apple Cinema Display or the Dell u2711 breaking? Right?

You have to convince me to buy one!


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSvahn*
> 
> then i remember that it's made by LG for companies such as Apple so the risk of it breaking down should not be any higher for these monitors than the risk of an Apple Cinema Display or the Dell u2711 breaking? Right?


The panel is made by LG but the rest of the components aren't so while the panel itself probably shares the same risk of failing as the Apple or Dell the rest of the components, the PCB, backlight, chassis and so on will be of much inferior quality that the Apple and Dell's of this world. However that being said these monitors are also a lot cheaper so you just have to weigh up factors involved. It's a hell of a lot cheaper than the aforementioned brands but there's obviously a compromise to be made in terms of quality.


----------



## MrSvahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> The panel is made by LG but the rest of the components aren't so while the panel itself probably shares the same risk of failing as the Apple or Dell the rest of the components, the PCB, backlight, chassis and so on will be of much inferior quality that the Apple and Dell's of this world. However that being said these monitors are also a lot cheaper so you just have to weigh up factors involved. It's a hell of a lot cheaper than the aforementioned brands but there's obviously a compromise to be made in terms of quality.


Okay, so i guess that the problems people have with flickering or yellowish displays are caused by other components then the panel? Or is it just bad luck...


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSvahn*
> 
> Okay, so i guess that the problems people have with flickering or yellowish displays are caused by other components then the panel? Or is it just bad luck...


Flicker is probably internal component issues. Yellowish display would be a reason why the panel in that person's display wasn't a A+ panel.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I don't have any noticeable discoloration on my Achieva monitor. I've been reading about this discoloration on PCBank monitors and was not aware it was a widespread issue with Achievas, but in any event, I'm not seeing it in mine, and my monitor wasn't tested for perfect pixels or screen defects prior to sending (only that it was not DOA).


----------



## Eagle1337

Just an FYI to everyone, The korean ipses all use the same grade panels. In this case it means that any X panel issue with a Catleap also applies to PCBanks, Achievas, Crossovers, and etc. Panel X issues with an Achieva also applies to the rest as well.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSvahn*
> 
> Okay, so i guess that the problems people have with flickering or yellowish displays are caused by other components then the panel? Or is it just bad luck...


My notifications are working so I didn't realise you'd replied. Soz.

The yellow/blue tint some people are reporting it just down to the fact these are A- panels after all that the likes of Apple and Dell rejected. The flicker/un-even backlight issues are down to the internal components not the panel itself.


----------



## Neo Mike

I have quite a bit of yellow light in the lower left corner, and lower middle of the screen, sometimes its not visable at all, but on dark screens in movies and things its very very anoying. Im trying to make a video and see if the seller will issue me a new monitor.


----------



## eoniverse

I think as far as the components go there is a difference with each generation that is built in South Korea. First wave overclocked and used hardware that could handle it. Second wave couldn't overclock and perhaps - just perhaps the quality A- panels were all finally being sold off on eBay. Now that the demand hasn't fallen off I suspect the parts will get cheaper and the panels worse since they cannot keep up with demand.Is there such a thing as B+ panels? Maybe that's what's creeping onto eBay.

The flip side is panels with full warranties will start to show domesticly for a lot less than what was available before and with warranties (easily fufilled vs. sending it back to S Korea)


----------



## Eagle1337

ocing has nothing to do with the panel's grade.


----------



## Neo Mike

I agree OC has nothing to do with panel grade. The panel grade is A + being flawless, A is probally very very close to perfect, A- has flaws, light bleed, yellow areas , uneven light etc. I guess you have to look at it like are you willing to live with a few imperfections for a $400-500 savings ??? thats what it boils down to.


----------



## Fperkins

Can someone post the dimensions without the stand?


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fperkins*
> 
> Can someone post the dimensions without the stand?


My tempered glass model is ~25.75" x ~15.75", not sure if the others are different.


----------



## ximenin

Another member!!!

I am writing in front of my QH270-ISPB, tempered glass... no dust, no stuck/dead pixels!!! lucky me!

Any recommended settings to avoid burning my eyes? Brightness is way high!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Congrats!

Reduce brightness with physical buttons on the monitor and play with some color settings (there are calibrated color profiles linked in this thread and other Korean monitor threads, if you look around). Reducing brightness to low would help as a first step though!


----------



## Ben Sisko

Someone knows how it is possible to switch language in the OSD menu of the IPSMS?


----------



## Neo Mike

I have myself tried to figure out how to get the OSD to go to english. In the manual it shows a choice to switch over all OSD to english, but i have had no luck, somebody must have done this ????


----------



## Ben Sisko

Silly me -> RTFM helped 
Just needed to remember i really got a manual inside the box. As it is in Korean i kind of forgot about it...


----------



## MrSvahn

I would really appreciate if someone could tell me if there are any big differences between the catleap and the shimian. I am ordering one tonight (within 3 hours) so i really need to know which one to get. I think that the catleap looks better but i've heard that the stand is unstable. :/ Although people say that the shimian is not so very stable either...


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSvahn*
> 
> I would really appreciate if someone could tell me if there are any big differences between the catleap and the shimian. I am ordering one tonight (within 3 hours) so i really need to know which one to get. I think that the catleap looks better but i've heard that the stand is unstable. :/ Although people say that the shimian is not so very stable either...


I had the same dilemma and i picked Shimian cause stand seems slightly better and i think Shimian looks just better overall , also i could not make out which Catleap is with tampered glass and bigclothcraft had it displayed in big letters so if i got different one i could dispute , btw he now offers testing service for his monitors.

P.S Stand indeed is very flimsy but from what i gathered Catleap is even worse.


----------



## MrSvahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> I had the same dilemma and i picked Shimian cause stand seems slightly better and i think Shimian looks just better overall , also i could not make out which Catleap is with tampered glass and bigclothcraft had it displayed in big letters so if i got different one i could dispute , btw he now offers testing service for his monitors.
> P.S Stand indeed is very flimsy but from what i gathered Catleap is even worse.


Thanks for the reply, i have decided to order this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-LITE-27-LG-S-IPS-LED-2560x1440-QHD-DVI-16-9-6ms-Monitor-/120911803193?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1c26e7b339#ht_11770wt_1163

I've mailed him and he answered this:
"Dear mrsvahn,

We have one year warranty; which means,

1. We do take full responsibility within 30 days for monitor itself defect/default.
Meaning, all shipment will be on us and full refund or new monitor replaced.

2. In other cases; defect/default caused by buyer's misusage, it will be on buyer's responsibility.
Meaning, all shipment will be on buyer for repair.

So far we did not recevied any claims for monitor defect/default, because we do inspect each monitors before we arrange shipment.
Clearly, both of us - Accessorieswhole and buyer, don't want to get defect/default monitor.

Sincerely,

- accessorieswhole"

It makes me feel a bit more relaxed if i would happen to get a bad monitor.









And if the stand is bad, it's easier to change on the Shimian right? BEcause on the catleap you have to open the panel or something like that... :S


----------



## Neo Mike

I got mine from him, he is a very good seller, always replies very fast to your questions and conerns.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSvahn*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, i have decided to order this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-LITE-27-LG-S-IPS-LED-2560x1440-QHD-DVI-16-9-6ms-Monitor-/120911803193?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1c26e7b339#ht_11770wt_1163
> I've mailed him and he answered this:
> "Dear mrsvahn,
> We have one year warranty; which means,
> 1. We do take full responsibility within 30 days for monitor itself defect/default.
> Meaning, all shipment will be on us and full refund or new monitor replaced.
> 2. In other cases; defect/default caused by buyer's misusage, it will be on buyer's responsibility.
> Meaning, all shipment will be on buyer for repair.
> So far we did not recevied any claims for monitor defect/default, because we do inspect each monitors before we arrange shipment.
> Clearly, both of us - Accessorieswhole and buyer, don't want to get defect/default monitor.
> Sincerely,
> - accessorieswhole"
> It makes me feel a bit more relaxed if i would happen to get a bad monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the stand is bad, it's easier to change on the Shimian right? BEcause on the catleap you have to open the panel or something like that... :S


I think you'll be happy with it , ask him to test it before shipping to avoid trouble , as for the stand it's not that bad , it's flimsy but it does the job so unless you have frequent earthquakes where you live you should be fine


----------



## MrSvahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> I think you'll be happy with it , ask him to test it before shipping to avoid trouble , as for the stand it's not that bad , it's flimsy but it does the job so unless you have frequent earthquakes where you live you should be fine


Yeah i hope so too! He tests them to make sure that there are no dead pixels and no more then 2 stuck pixels.







I just realized that my current monitor has about 10 dead pixels







I had'nt noticed them until i did a test and started looking :O

Okay, i was thinking about buying a crossover because of their stand but i think i'll save 30$ and take the shimian


----------



## rotary7

Its all the same really just get one before USA finds out there not making any money from there over priced monitors


----------



## jta98z

Ordered my IPSB from red-cap. Can't say I'm pleased with the shipping however. Entirely within his delivery estimate range but others have posted 2-3 day times where mine is going to take the full 5 days it seems. He shipped DHL so yeah... nuff said. Their stupid system has said mine is "with the delivery carrier" since 8am this morning and as of yet, 7:00pm, it has still not arrived. I'm gonna be effin pissed if it is delayed until tomorrow. Did anyone else's ship DHL?


----------



## ElevenEleven

I think you need to calm down a bit







It's still very fast, considering it's coming from Korea and shipping is free.

Mine was from Red Cap and was shipped via DHL. Arrived within 3 days since it was dropped off. DHL delivers until 8pm.


----------



## jta98z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I think you need to calm down a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still very fast, considering it's coming from Korea and shipping is free.
> Mine was from Red Cap and was shipped via DHL. Arrived within 3 days since it was dropped off. DHL delivers until 8pm.


Right. I wasn't getting irritated with Red-Cap but rather DHL.

But it turns out I spoke too soon. It arrived about 15m after I posted. It is absolutely immaculate. Not a single dead pixel, no dust, and no bleeding.


----------



## McAlberts

I caved in and just ordered for $289 from red-cap.

hope he ships it out today!!


----------



## Dabb

Paid for mine on the 16th and it was dispatched on the 18th and in the UK in the 20th. However, crappy UK customs has had it with them till now and I've still not got any "Out for delivery" updates. Guess the UK just sucks for importing things..


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dabb*
> 
> Paid for mine on the 16th and it was dispatched on the 18th and in the UK in the 20th. However, crappy UK customs has had it with them till now and I've still not got any "Out for delivery" updates. Guess the UK just sucks for importing things..


Mine was here in 2 days since shipping , shipped 8th from Soul and 10th at my door.
I asked the seller to mark it as a gift and value at $200 , worked great didn't pay any duty and no delays.


----------



## Dabb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> Mine was here in 2 days since shipping , shipped 8th from Soul and 10th at my door.
> I asked the seller to mark it as a gift and value at $200 , worked great didn't pay any duty and no delays.


Guess I'm the unlucky one then









I didn't ask the seller for anything specific though.


----------



## McAlberts

Estimated delivery: May 30 - June 4


----------



## Stab

Yesterday my bookshelf came down from the wall and fell on my monitor (Shimian QH270-lite) ... It tipped over and now there is some backlight bleeding going on on darker backgrounds, as well as a pressure spot that has appeared... Lucky me.

My question to you guys is: Should I open it up?

Is it easy and will it be easy to 'put back together' again? And will it do any good? Is there a plastic layer on the panel that might have been folded? Or is something else going on that's causing the backlight to bleed?
Anything I can try?


----------



## Prothean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleGates*
> 
> I went with ta_planet and despite not paying the extra for it....he did the pixel perfect check for me (handwritten note in box) and sure enough mine was as flawless (or more-so) then the best I have heard of so far. No dead or stuck pixels, no discoloration and almost non existent light leakage. Oddest thing though....I though these were "A" and lower graded panels but after the bar code (and on the lil monitor pic) on the back...mine is stamped A+.


A+ eh?

I just bought one of these monitors (Pixel Perfect version from Red-cap) and it's stamped A on the back.

I'm not sure what's the difference between A and A+ is, but mine is also pixel perfect.


----------



## urliam

I got mine(lite). I bought it from green-sum for US $296. I am glad to say it's almost perfect. No dead/stuck pixels,
pretty even backlight in all range of brightness, no backlight bleeding, no stains, no hair, no yellow/blue tint.
There probably is a tiny speck of dust in the Windows Start button area. It is almost invisible (smaller than a pixel),
I hardly could notice it when I was using a pixel checking software so I will never see it in real life. My previous one
was Yamakasi Catleap and it was awful. It had a huge clear seen yellow tint, uneven backlight across the screen,
two dust specks (2-3 pixel size) in the central area of the non-glass screen. So I had to resell it and bought
another one. The second try was successful and now I can say that my efforts were not in vain.
I like it very much.


----------



## Prothean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *urliam*
> 
> I got mine(lite). I bought it from green-sum for US $296. I am glad to say it's almost perfect. No dead/stuck pixels,
> pretty even backlight in all range of brightness, no backlight bleeding, no stains, no hair, no yellow/blue tint.
> There probably is a tiny speck of dust in the Windows Start button area. It is almost invisible (smaller than a pixel),
> I hardly could notice it when I was using a pixel checking software so I will never see it in real life. My previous one
> was Yamakasi Catleap and it was awful. It had a huge clear seen yellow tint, uneven backlight across the screen,
> two dust specks (2-3 pixel size) in the central area of the non-glass screen. So I had to resell it and bought
> another one. The second try was successful and now I can say that my efforts were not in vain.
> I like it very much.


Yeah, I previously had a Crossover but this Shimian is much better. The Crossover had a stuck green pixel near the center, the bottom half of the screen had a yellow tint, and the out-of-box calibration was too blue.

This Shimian doesn't suffer from those problems. It has a pretty decent factory calibration. I checked it with a colour meter and it's close to 6500K and gamma is 2.2 out-of-box. However, brightness is way too high. Luckily we can just turn that down with the brightness buttons. It's about two clicks up from minimum brightness to get 120 luminance.

A couple minor things about the Shimian:

1) The top bezel bows down a bit, so a few pixel on the top-center might be covered. You can fix it by opening the display and propping it up with something. I don't think I'm going to bother, it's very minor.
2) The bezel isn't flush with the panel. It has some pinch, so dust can get it there.
3) On a white background I noticed a faint, gray-black bar running across the bottom of the screen. It's very hard to notice because you can't see it dead on, you have to look at it at an angle. I seen this issue being reported with some Catleaps. I think it's a lighting issue and not a problem with the panel itself. Again, it's very minor and I can live with it.

Anyways, I'm not going to press my luck and play the LCD lottery again. This Shimian is great.


----------



## urliam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prothean*
> 
> 3) On a white background I noticed a faint, gray-black bar running across the bottom of the screen. It's very hard to notice because you can't see it dead on, you have to look at it at an angle. I seen this issue being reported with some Catleaps. I think it's a lighting issue and not a problem with the panel itself. Again, it's very minor and I can live with it.
> Anyways, I'm not going to press my luck and play the LCD lottery again. This Shimian is great.


All these Korean panels have this bar:
http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2240485/width/900/height/900/flags/LL
In fact it is not the photo of my display I found it on my local forum but I am pretty sure that everybody can take a picture of his screen with a grey background then increase contrast and clearly see the bar.
It's a feature of this kind of panels.


----------



## Prothean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *urliam*
> 
> All these Korean panels have this bar:
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2240485/width/900/height/900/flags/LL
> In fact it is not the photo of my display I found it on my local forum but I am pretty sure that everybody can take a picture of his screen with a grey background then increase contrast and clearly see the bar.
> It's a feature of this kind of panels.


Yup, that's exactly how it looks. Although it's quite emphasized in that picture, so under normal use it's not that bad.


----------



## Sallad24

My monitor shutoff midgame, went blank, and displayed a red light. Now it won't turn on, and nothing I do is working. Am I just sol? :'(


----------



## Neo Mike

Does anybody else beside me have major yellow light bleed on the lower left and right corners ??? Most noticable on watching movies or dark screens, im curious if this is a common problem or not. Now im kinda worried about getting a new one, the seller said he would send me a new monitor, but the fact they let t his one i have ship out worries me.


----------



## cmkde

Just thought I'd chime in here like everyone else. I purchased two of the tempered glass versions of this monitor from green-sum and they are perfect. No power issues, no dead pixels, they came in great packaging even double wrapped the box. You will need short screws or proper spacers if you plan on mounting them as the VESA screw holes are pretty short. You should have a standard PC power cord as well because one will not be supplied. I ordered on 5/24 and received them both this morning at 10AM on 5/29.

I mounted them both with this mount http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5402&seq=1&format=2 and could not be happier. Hope this helps some of you.


----------



## pahoran

To all the gtx 680 owners, can i run 3 of this shimians off a single 680? i know the performance wont be the best on gaming but i wont be gaming with 3.

P0w


----------



## cmkde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pahoran*
> 
> To all the gtx 680 owners, can i run 3 of this shimians off a single 680? i know the performance wont be the best on gaming but i wont be gaming with 3.
> P0w


I don't see why not, it has the two DVI ports already, you'll just need to get the Display port to DVI adapter and it should work fine.

Possibly something similar to this ... http://www.ebay.com/itm/380434619251?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1952.l2649


----------



## pahoran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmkde*
> 
> I don't see why not, it has the two DVI ports already, you'll just need to get the Display port to DVI adapter and it should work fine.
> Possibly something similar to this ... http://www.ebay.com/itm/380434619251?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1952.l2649


Ok cool! Thanks for the reply! Do you have any experience with this adapters from ebay?
What kind of setup do you run?

Thanks bro!


----------



## cmkde

I don't, I just remember someone linking that in another thread, maybe on the Catleap thread. I run dual Shimian's off of SLI GTX465 OC'd, which I should probably update here sometime soon.


----------



## D-Dave

After waiting two and a half weeks, my Shimian monitor has finally arrived.



Sadly, I can't play with the monitor since I have work then classes. I'll update this post when I get the chance this evening.


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pahoran*
> 
> To all the gtx 680 owners, can i run 3 of this shimians off a single 680? i know the performance wont be the best on gaming but i wont be gaming with 3.
> P0w


your kidding right? a gtx 680 is running all my games maxed out on all 3 monitors


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> your kidding right? a gtx 680 is running all my games maxed out on all 3 monitors


Try Battlefield 3 at maximum resolution and everything on ultra... How many FPS?


----------



## Prothean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Mike*
> 
> Does anybody else beside me have major yellow light bleed on the lower left and right corners ??? Most noticable on watching movies or dark screens, im curious if this is a common problem or not. Now im kinda worried about getting a new one, the seller said he would send me a new monitor, but the fact they let t his one i have ship out worries me.


No yellow light on the bottom corners of my Shimian. I looked at it throughly with all the solid colours in UDPixel.

I'm curious though, what grade is your monitor marked as on the back? There should be a picture of a monitor on a sticker under the barcode with a letter in the center. Mine says "A", but one other guy reported that he got "A+". I don't know if this affects whether or not you get a panel without the yellow tint.


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> Try Battlefield 3 at maximum resolution and everything on ultra... How many FPS?


Ok first you need the gtx 680 4gb to run everything on Ultra, the 2gb will have vram cap, and turning AA on in bf3 seems pointless for the res these monitors have so i keep it off, when Vsync off i get well over 100fps


----------



## McAlberts

Just opened mine up, it is stamped as an "A" panel.

The brightness out of the box is way too much. What brightness and contrast is everyone using?


----------



## strayz

Monitors will vary from each other.

Another thing that using a profile is not the best option is that over time monitors do shift in color.

If you want to keep your monitor displaying the correct colors you should buy a calibration device.


----------



## braveblade

Question for all Shimian owners: Does the glossy body/stand of Shimian get scratch and fingerprints easily like the fat ps3?


----------



## Neo Mike

Well the seller told me he would refund my money or send me a new monitor, that was 48 hours ago and have not heard from him, he hasnt answered my email. I have to say im starting to get worried a bit abou this, i think im going for the refund instead of a new monitor, its a gamble and this problem could very easly happen again, im going to stick with a major name brand.


----------



## cmkde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braveblade*
> 
> Question for all Shimian owners: Does the glossy body/stand of Shimian get scratch and fingerprints easily like the fat ps3?


It's metal but it doesn't seem to. I remember myself and my girlfriend being shocked it wasn't cheap plastic but it is a glossy black stand - however I use VESA desk mounts and not the stand, so maybe my word isn't very good.


----------



## Neo Mike

This is turning out to be a very bad choice on my part, or just bad luck. The seller wants me to ship it with my own money to a disclosed address, then wait for them to ship it to Korea, then wait 5-7 bussiness days after all this before they even will ship me a new one. Im now going for a full refund , this is what you get when you roll the dice in a foriegn countrie. Think long and hard before you order one of thise monitors from Korea, some have good luck, some have bad luck.


----------



## CursiveQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Mike*
> 
> This is turning out to be a very bad choice on my part, or just bad luck. The seller wants me to ship it with my own money to a disclosed address, then wait for them to ship it to Korea, then wait 5-7 bussiness days after all this before they even will ship me a new one. Im now going for a full refund , this is what you get when you roll the dice in a foriegn countrie. Think long and hard before you order one of thise monitors from Korea, some have good luck, some have bad luck.


who is your seller?


----------



## Neo Mike

Accesorieswhole, he is a very nice guy, answers all your questions etc. He wants me to ship to Gardena, CA he will refund shipping money out of my pocket, then once its in Gardena, CA, i must wait for them to ship it to Korea, once in Korea i have to wait 5-7 business days before they ship me a new monitor, with my calculations thats like 2 weeks at least with NO MONITOR, and theres a chance i could get a bad one again, this is what you get when you go outside the USA.

Im trying to get him to let me ship to Gardena, CA, once they have it, let him know they have in there possesion, and then he can ship me a new one, why do i have to wait till it goes to Korea, if his people have it in t here hands here ?????????????????????


----------



## Neo Mike

He basically thinks im going to send a box with lead weights back to korea, thats why he wont ship me a new one before he gets it. Here is the problem with that, if i take it to Gardena, CA and open the box and show them its a Shimian monitor and plug it in, and they repackage it, now he knows he is getting his monitor back, so now he can ship me a new one so i dont have to wait 2 weeks, where is the flaw in this ?


----------



## CursiveQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Mike*
> 
> He basically thinks im going to send a box with lead weights back to korea, thats why he wont ship me a new one before he gets it. Here is the problem with that, if i take it to Gardena, CA and open the box and show them its a Shimian monitor and plug it in, and they repackage it, now he knows he is getting his monitor back, so now he can ship me a new one so i dont have to wait 2 weeks, where is the flaw in this ?


that seems pretty reasonable to me (on your part). this is how i feel too. although i think its hard to communicate through the language barrier and the time difference. good luck though


----------



## Neo Mike

Ok wait to you hear this, Accesorieswhole, AKA Nancy Kim, just called me from Korea to exrpess how sorry she was that i had a bad monitor, and my monitor was fully checked before it was shipped, and she says something must have happened during shipping to cause this excessive light bleed.

I have so say she speaks great english and was very polite and just a nice and very understanding person and wants everybody who buys from her to be happy. There policy is they must recieve damaged or doa monitor first back in Korea before they issure a full refund or new monitor. Im going to give them another chance to send me a new monitor, i really like it other than the light bleed, she is going to check it again and package it really good, i have to say you wont find a better seller than this, made me feel very good, im in CA and she called from Korea, thats customer service.


----------



## Siszla

Wow I am glad i ordered from them too.
For a moment you had me scared.
I also ordered a shimian recently from AccesoiriesWhole,because they looked very reliable.
I did ask to check for lightbleeding, and they replied quickly that they would.
Mine is still under way hopefully it will come in tomorrow.
I am happy to know that their Customer service is A-ok if something were to happen with the monitor,


----------



## Tweak17emon

hey guys,

im having some major issues with my new Achievia 1440p. I did start a new thread but got no replies. rather than hijack this with my issues, could any of you toss me a helpful hand on what to do in this thread? thanks.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1263205/evga-480gtx-and-dual-link-dvi-monitor


----------



## Olav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*
> 
> hey guys,
> im having some major issues with my new Achievia 1440p. I did start a new thread but got no replies. rather than hijack this with my issues, could any of you toss me a helpful hand on what to do in this thread? thanks.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1263205/evga-480gtx-and-dual-link-dvi-monitor


You have backlight? You most likely have the same issue as me, a cable inside is lose and you need to reattach it.


----------



## teraflame

Can anyone recommend a wall mount? The selection on monoprice is kind of overwhelming. I would like the option to be swiveled to portrait mode and distance from the wall easily adjusted.


----------



## Tweak17emon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olav*
> 
> You have backlight? You most likely have the same issue as me, a cable inside is lose and you need to reattach it.


nope. no backlight. the computer detects it, and will enable it because i can lose windows on it. the monitor just flashes blue a few times then red a few times then blue a few times in a loop. ive tried 3 different D-DVI cables and have opened it up to check all the connectors on the inside. I unplugged all the ribbons and plugged them back in with no further success than the flashing red and blue light that i was receiving beforehand.


----------



## Polarity

will a 6850 run korean monitor and a 22inch monitor?


----------



## D-Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarity*
> 
> will a 6850 run korean monitor and a 22inch monitor?


If that 22" monitor is a 1080p display, I believe it should so long as it has enough output slots (which from my quick search of the HD 6850 it should). I have a GTX 460M running both the Shimian and a 40" 1080p TV. The GTX 460M performs around the level of a GTX 260. Off the top of my head, the HD 6850 should have enough power to compete with the GTX 260 if not more. However, it's not really the raw power of the graphics card that is a typical concern, but more that the requirement for these 1440p displays is the need of a Dual-DVI output.


----------



## send242me

Ordered one from TA Planet on Tuesday, and got a call from home that monitor has arrived. But I had to pay $30..... guess it is the duty fee.... (Canada...)

Anyway, can't wait to go home after work and see my new babe ! !


----------



## b4sh

Edit*

Fixed the issue the problem was between the keyboard and my chair.


----------



## chrysagon200

I got my new Shimian today, hooked it up and everything looks great.. but.. my screen seems to flicker( screen jumps, moves sideways). I'm using the supplied cable and I'm running it on a EVGA 1gb 560ti at 2560 x 1440? anyone know how to fix this? updated drivers on card and stil doing flickering..
I wouldnt call it tearing, but the actual screen jumps.. sometimes bottom, sometimes whole screen?

I tried to record it on fraps but the recording didnt show the flickering? strange?


----------



## 260870

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrysagon200*
> 
> I got my new Shimian today, hooked it up and everything looks great.. but.. my screen seems to flicker( screen jumps, moves sideways). I'm using the supplied cable and I'm running it on a EVGA 1gb 560ti at 2560 x 1440? anyone know how to fix this? updated drivers on card and stil doing flickering..
> I wouldnt call it tearing, but the actual screen jumps.. sometimes bottom, sometimes whole screen?
> I tried to record it on fraps but the recording didnt show the flickering? strange?


Try a different cable, almost definitely your problem.


----------



## Exolaris

Does the Shimian lean to the right the way the Catleap does?


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Does the Shimian lean to the right the way the Catleap does?


No.


----------



## rotary7

i would change the dvi cable from the one they give you, its not that good.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Has anyone gotten the new internal-glass ShiMian (IPSI)? I plan on getting a second monitor and can't quite settle on what it will be... Probably a Lite, but considering this IPSI. Descriptions are confusing: one seller says that for the "internal" glass IPSI model, dust under the glass is not a concern (he says so in a listing for IPSB, pointing people to IPSI), but then in the actual listing for this monitor, the same exact seller says that there is no guarantee for it being dust-free... I guess it's advertisement in the end.

In any case, if anyone has this monitor, I'd love to see some close up photos and experience with dust particles under the glass.


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Has anyone gotten the new internal-glass ShiMian (IPSI)? I plan on getting a second monitor and can't quite settle on what it will be... Probably a Lite, but considering this IPSI. Descriptions are confusing: one seller says that for the "internal" glass IPSI model, dust under the glass is not a concern (he says so in a listing for IPSB, pointing people to IPSI), but then in the actual listing for this monitor, the same exact seller says that there is no guarantee for it being dust-free... I guess it's advertisement in the end.
> In any case, if anyone has this monitor, I'd love to see some close up photos and experience with dust particles under the glass.


I have 3 of the glass models, and you cant see any dust under the glass by eyes. the only way to see some is to get a flashlight, even my ipad has dust under the glass lol
The good news is that you can remove the glass and clean it, but then again im sure you will get more dust just from cleaning


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> I have 3 of the glass models, and you cant see any dust under the glass by eyes. the only way to see some is to get a flashlight, even my ipad has dust under the glass lol
> The good news is that you can remove the glass and clean it, but then again im sure you will get more dust just from cleaning


3 of the IPSB models? The flush glass ones? I have one of those as well. I'm interested in the new IPSI model specifically where the glass is under the bezel, and the bezel has a brushed appearance.


----------



## lightsout

Whats the word on these vs. the catleap? I am debating between the two. Don't care about overclocking.

Is the stand better on these than the catleap? Also is it easier to remove the stand to wall mount it?


----------



## Neo Mike

The stand on the Shimian is not bad at all, i have no issues with it whatsoever, but all the catleap people say the stand sucks.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Mike*
> 
> The stand on the Shimian is not bad at all, i have no issues with it whatsoever, but all the catleap people say the stand sucks.


Cool thanks for the feedback.


----------



## chrysagon200

ok i changed out the cable to another dvi cable.. and its still doing the screen jumping.. could the korean power converter be causing this? I read on another forum that a guy had to re-solder his dvi input on his screen cause of screen flickering.. hope thats not it... any other ideas


----------



## pahoran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Has anyone gotten the new internal-glass ShiMian (IPSI)? I plan on getting a second monitor and can't quite settle on what it will be... Probably a Lite, but considering this IPSI. Descriptions are confusing: one seller says that for the "internal" glass IPSI model, dust under the glass is not a concern (he says so in a listing for IPSB, pointing people to IPSI), but then in the actual listing for this monitor, the same exact seller says that there is no guarantee for it being dust-free... I guess it's advertisement in the end.
> In any case, if anyone has this monitor, I'd love to see some close up photos and experience with dust particles under the glass.


Funny i didnt even know they have a new "Revision" thats what the Tempered glass model is. I ordered one wanting the all glass model but i received one of this new models. I also own a LITE version and they look kinda the same. The bezel is plastic but has like a brushed black aluminum color, kinda like the Corsair 800D. I havent even turned it on to see the difference between my LITE version been busy :/ . I really wanted the all glass model, i will be selling my LiTE and this new revised glass model if anyone is interested, or wanna trade for an all glass model.
Ill post some pics soon.

P0w


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pahoran*
> 
> Funny i didnt even know they have a new "Revision" thats what the Tempered glass model is. I ordered one wanting the all glass model but i received one of this new models. I also own a LITE version and they look kinda the same. The bezel is plastic but has like a brushed black aluminum color, kinda like the Corsair 800D. I havent even turned it on to see the difference between my LITE version been busy :/ . I really wanted the all glass model, i will be selling my LiTE and this new revised glass model if anyone is interested, or wanna trade for an all glass model.
> Ill post some pics soon.
> P0w


Whereabouts are you? I'm interested in the IPSI version. Do post photos!


----------



## pahoran

Southern Cali. Zip 92223
And ya ill post up some when i get home


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pahoran*
> 
> Southern Cali. Zip 92223
> And ya ill post up some when i get home


Hmm, I'm on the East Coast







Well either way, PM me with info and I'd love some photos!


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys from looking at this pic it seems I just need to remove a couple screws to get the stand off. Is this true or do I need to remove the back panel like on the catleap?


----------



## Brien

My monitor is dying on me now as I speak, slowly etching purple/blue lines up and down, so I had a few questions about purchasing one of these.

1.) Are they good for gaming w/ the response timing?
2.) Do you guys prefer the tempered or non tempered version?

Thanks.


----------



## rotary7

lightsout just remove the 2 screws and for brien its a much better response time then anything i seen, i have 3 tempered glass ones and it looks like a really big ipad


----------



## Brien

So the glass really doesn't add anything to the visual representation of images, just looks glossy?


----------



## Polarity

its too protect and tehre are some risk of having dust in the glass.


----------



## rotary7

well it makes it easy to clean with out messing up the screen


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brien*
> 
> So the glass really doesn't add anything to the visual representation of images, just looks glossy?


I think it looks good because the bezel is built in so its smooth


----------



## lightsout

Thanks for the info about the stand. Can someone tell me which one has the glass and which one does not. I was planning on buying the lite from bigclothcraft. I don't know if he has the version with the glass in it.

Also do I need to get a dvi cable or is there one included that works?


----------



## Dabb

There's a dual link DVI cable already and that's what you need if you want to buy a spare.

Lite = No glass.
IPSB = Glass over bezel and screen.
IPSI = Glass over screen but under bezel.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dabb*
> 
> There's a dual link DVI cable already and that's what you need if you want to buy a spare.
> 
> Lite = No glass.
> IPSB = Glass over bezel and screen.
> IPSI = Glass over screen but under bezel.


Thanks. So which do you recommend? Is it better with the glass. I like the idea that its easier to clean. I've heard about the dust issue but I here its a little overblown.


----------



## zhangwu

Report a problem:

It worked for about a month without a problem. Recently I tried to upgrade to SSD so I did do some plug in/out/power cycle then it won't display anything. It keeps black, with the light constantly blinking in blue showing that the monitor cannot detect an input signal, regardless of cable connections or power button presses.

I still have my older display around so I hook it to the VGA port while still having the Achivea on the DVI. The Achivea can still be detected as before by windows (when it is connected to power), when I disconnects the Achievea's power, windows can only detect the model but cannot get the resolution.

Just sent the seller (ta_planet) message on ebay and waiting for a reply.

Anybody seeing the same problem?

Thanks,
zhangwu


----------



## lightsout

Sorry for being crazy impatient. But whats the consensus? Glass or no glass. Looking to pull the trigger today.


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sorry for being crazy impatient. But whats the consensus? Glass or no glass. Looking to pull the trigger today.


Like many things, I don't think there is a consensus. The best we can do is tell you the difference between the two, but ultimately It's up to you to decide what you want. The glass isn't going to make the image look any better. What it will do is potentially protect the screen from damage. Someone above mentioned it being easier to clean, but as far as I know, LCD wipes are pretty common and don't damage non-glass screens. I'd personally go without the glass, but again, it's up to you to make that decision.


----------



## lightsout

OPk thanks I do understand your point. Just always good to hear from people who have actually seen them. Without glass is a decent amount cheaper.

Care to say why you would go with no glass?


----------



## Dabb

I went for the glass because it was only $299.99 at the time and it even dropped to $295 for a certain time. It's now $344 from the same seller though, hope the cheaper price wasn't due to being a bad batch. Mine's arriving on Wednesday due to an extremely long bank holiday to celebrate the Queen's Diamond Jubilee and some other stuff.

The glass will be more reflective, but after using my iPhone for a long time, I really like how the glass "complements" the screen. I've not actually had the chance to use a glass IPS screen for an extended amount of time, so I can't tell you how it is on the eyes, but I've had a Dell U2211H and currently use an Asus VS239H (Both IPS with anti glare coatings) and it's quite hard to focus my eyes on the monitor. But for some reason I think this actually protects my eyes in the long term as I've found my eyesight hasn't actually deteriorated much whilst using these two screens. But I do find it is really hard to focus on reading, and sometimes this may even affect gaming.

On the other hand, as people have mentioned, there is quite a high chance that there will be dust between the actual screen and the glass layer, and also lights will be highly reflective in the glass. I've just rearranged my desk so that it sits in front of the window and sunlight shines from behind and over my desk now, as opposed to coming in from the side and then onto my monitor. Lighting in my room is still from the centre of the room but the ceiling lamp is quite small so I should manage. Wouldn't mind using my monitor as a mirror either









I chose the glass as I wanted to try the glass as I am slightly irritated by the anti glare and also I like the idea of a simple sweep across the monitor to clean it. I almost never clean my actual monitor as I'm not OCD/paranoid about dust. My Asus VS239H also has 2 pixels that are stuck on red and blue on a black screen. Unless I go hunting for it on a black screen I don't notice it though - not even when watching movies. That's why I decided I could live with a few dead pixels and a speck of dust or two. Of course, I'd rather there be none, but life is never so fair.

Tl;dr

The decision is for you to make.

Glass vs non glass:
-Extra glossy/more reflective vs less glossy/reflective.
-Easier to clean as opposed to less easy
-Chance of dust stuck under glass as opposed to no chance of dust to be stuck to screen


----------



## lightsout

Thanks a lot +rep. I think I am going with the no glass. I don't want any extra glare although I'm pretty sure neither has AG on it. We shall see.


----------



## Dabb

Np, just helping out. Appreciate the rep.

You're correct to say that neither has AG coating on them, both are glossy I'm afraid. I've had someone recommend me the HP 27", that does have AG I think and apparently it can be had for $500 sometimes and comes with lots of inputs if that's what you want.


----------



## lightsout

Yeah I've heard the HP is a good choice. And I would prefer it but I don't have that kind of money. I think I'm going to go with the lite version of this monitor tonight. Pretty excited. Just waiting for payment on a gpu I have for sale.


----------



## send242me

So I ordered lite version last tuesday, and got it 3 days later, on FRIDAY.

I ordered from ta_planet, and it got A panel at the back, no dead pixel.

Only concern is that the middle portion of the top bezel covers 1-2mms of the screen... Does anyway know how to fix it....??

BTW I love this monitor.....


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *send242me*
> 
> Only concern is that the middle portion of the top bezel covers 1-2mms of the screen... Does anyway know how to fix it....??
> 
> BTW I love this monitor.....


Could you post a pic I'm about to buy one too. Does it look bad?


----------



## Polarity

why everyone went with shimian and not crossover 27Q









im just wondering cuz im getting really close on purchasing a monitor

and i still cant decide between shimian and crossover....i love crossover stand so much but just want some insights on other's people why they choose shimian if i even made any sense there xD


----------



## d-block

Just sold my eyefinity setup and am about to pull the trigger


----------



## Dabb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarity*
> 
> why everyone went with shimian and not crossover 27Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im just wondering cuz im getting really close on purchasing a monitor
> and i still cant decide between shimian and crossover....i love crossover stand so much but just want some insights on other's people why they choose shimian if i even made any sense there xD


Well Crossover is generally more expensive. Most of us go for these monitors because they're cheap. If you're saying most people choose the Shimian then it can only be for 3 reasons that I can think of:
i) They like the look of the Shimian more
ii) They value the savings in money over the stand./build quality
iii) They didn't know about the Crossover.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I've also read about more problems with Crossovers than Achieva ShiMian monitors, judging by the long Crossover thread. For a while I was considering a PCBank monitor for supposed higher contrast and response time, but then there were a lot of problematic monitors received, so in the end I went with a tempered glass Achieva ShiMian for $320, and I'm happy with it. It is aesthetically attractive, easy to clean, cheap, and has good colors (no yellow tinting or bad backlight bleed - my particular panel).


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I've also read about more problems with Crossovers than Achieva ShiMian monitors, judging by the long Crossover thread. For a while I was considering a PCBank monitor for supposed higher contrast and response time, but then there were a lot of problematic monitors received, so in the end I went with a tempered glass Achieva ShiMian for $320, and I'm happy with it. It is aesthetically attractive, easy to clean, cheap, and has good colors (no yellow tinting or bad backlight bleed - my particular panel).


there hasn't been too many problems with the pcbanks..


----------



## d-block

Ordered it for $297 from bigclothcraft. Can't wait!!!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Ordered it for $297 from bigclothcraft. Can't wait!!!


So thats without a power brick for the USA right? The ad says 220v. I think thats the difference from the $319 version right?


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So thats without a power brick for the USA right? The ad says 220v. I think thats the difference from the $319 version right?


Crap.. I need to check.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Crap.. I need to check.


Now here's the fun of the power bricks, some say 100-220v, some say 190v-220v, some say 220v, and some say 220v but are actually 100-220v.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Now here's the fun of the power bricks, some say 100-220v, some say 190v-220v, some say 220v, and some say 220v but are actually 100-220v.


Would I need something like this?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Would I need something like this?


pfft for the most part you just need to get a normal pc power cable and plug it in, what voltages does your power brick do anyways?


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> pfft for the most part you just need to get a normal pc power cable and plug it in, what voltages does your power brick do anyways?


Ordered this one from bigclothcraft. Just says 220v.


----------



## Monocog007

So i got sick of the cheap plastic stand for my monitor, and i built a new one.









This is made of inch and a half thick solid black walnut. It's rock solid, very heavy, and fully adjustable. I have tilting, height, rotation, and turning.





































Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## d-block

@mono:

Looks pretty good. I think it would look even better painted black.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Ordered this one from bigclothcraft. Just says 220v.


I'd just buy the step up/down converter. There's a good chance that the 220v is really 100-220v but only listed at 220v because it wasn't meant to be used anywhere else they lopped the info off, but i wouldn't be willing to take that risk. It should be pretty easy to get a replacement power brick off of ebay or someplace place too, I know a few people in these threads have.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> I'd just buy the step up/down converter. There's a good chance that the 220v is really 100-220v but only listed at 220v because it wasn't meant to be used anywhere else they lopped the info off, but i wouldn't be willing to take that risk. It should be pretty easy to get a replacement power brick off of ebay or someplace place too, I know a few people in these threads have.


Looks like I'm going to order it then. The only links I've seen are to a $120 power brick and I'm not spending that much. If anyone knows better than please chime in, otherwise it looks like I'm getting the converter.

edit: I asked the seller and he recommended this model. Looks like I'm going to change my order to that one so I don't have to buy anything extra.


----------



## lightsout

Just pulled the triger on one of these from BCC. Went with the lite version. Threw on the square trade warranty. Hoping to get it sometime this week!!

Wasn't planning on getting a warranty but think it was the smart move and would definitely regret it if something came up later.


----------



## adjas

awesome stand, very clean. great job


----------



## Brien

Question: The monitor below is non tempered and comes with all I need in regards to the power adapter, etc. Also, are there any customs charges and if so how much are they?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/QH270-Lite-Achieva-ShiMian-27-Quad-HD-16-9-DVI-D-Wide-2560x1440-PC-Monitor-/320907865296?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab7996cd0#ht_9464wt_1163


----------



## Monocog007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> @mono:
> Looks pretty good. I think it would look even better painted black.


Yeah I thought about painting it black, but because its black walnut I wanted it to keep it's character. If I used cheaper wood I would have painted it.


----------



## lightsout

Ordered Sunday night from bcc. You guys think it will make it to Cali by Friday


----------



## Neo Mike

I like the stand, im a wooodworker myself. I dont think it goes to well with the black monitor, i mean its ok. Im going to make a stand out of aluminum and polish it out.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I think the stand itself is very nice looking. To match with the monitor, I'm imagining it being stained into a dark gray or black color and lacquered to a high gloss finish.

Like this but glossier:


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ordered Sunday night from bcc. You guys think it will make it to Cali by Friday


I bet mine gets here first


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ordered Sunday night from bcc. You guys think it will make it to Cali by Friday
> 
> 
> 
> I bet mine gets here first
Click to expand...


----------



## zhangwu

Update:
No reply yet from him. Sent another message on ebay. Waiting.


----------



## zhangwu

update: no reply from ta_planet. resent a message on ebay. still waiting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhangwu*
> 
> Report a problem:
> It worked for about a month without a problem. Recently I tried to upgrade to SSD so I did do some plug in/out/power cycle then it won't display anything. It keeps black, with the light constantly blinking in blue showing that the monitor cannot detect an input signal, regardless of cable connections or power button presses.
> I still have my older display around so I hook it to the VGA port while still having the Achivea on the DVI. The Achivea can still be detected as before by windows (when it is connected to power), when I disconnects the Achievea's power, windows can only detect the model but cannot get the resolution.
> Just sent the seller (ta_planet) message on ebay and waiting for a reply.
> Anybody seeing the same problem?
> Thanks,
> zhangwu


----------



## d-block

BCC says it will take 1-2 days to inspect before he ships out. Does he really take that long or is it usually next day?

lightsout: did you get the same message?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> BCC says it will take 1-2 days to inspect before he ships out. Does he really take that long or is it usually next day?
> 
> lightsout: did you get the same message?


Yah he sent me the message about what to value it at and all that. Was hoping it would show up by friday from all the fast shipping I hear people reporting. But its all good. Anyone know what the actual carrier is in the states for BCC?


----------



## d-block

Mine said DHL Express. Do we still have DHL delivery drivers in the US? Usually it is the mailman that has to deliver it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Mine said DHL Express. Do we still have DHL delivery drivers in the US? Usually it is the mailman that has to deliver it.


Yah I have got keyboards from china via dhl. Did you already get tracking? Is yours marked shipped?

Edit. Just got the message from him. Guess it will be sometime next week. Oh well.


----------



## send242me

Here is my monitor,,, top bezel covering the middle of the screen.... (sorry for the shaking hand... there are no problems on the side of the screen.... lol)

It is not too bad, but is kinda noticeable... PMed ta_planet, and see what they can do.

But no dead pixel.... says A panel at the back.


----------



## zhangwu

Update again. It's a loose cable after all as ta_planet pointed out. false alarm. I am happy again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhangwu*
> 
> update: no reply from ta_planet. resent a message on ebay. still waiting.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah I have got keyboards from china via dhl. Did you already get tracking? Is yours marked shipped?
> Edit. Just got the message from him. Guess it will be sometime next week. Oh well.


I'm hoping by Friday. He sent me my tracking number and it is DHL. Doesn't show that it has been shipped yet though.


----------



## zhangwu

My top bezel has the same problem. Decided not to bother, but I'd like to see what they can do too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *send242me*
> 
> 
> Here is my monitor,,, top bezel covering the middle of the screen.... (sorry for the shaking hand... there are no problems on the side of the screen.... lol)
> It is not too bad, but is kinda noticeable... PMed ta_planet, and see what they can do.
> But no dead pixel.... says A panel at the back.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *send242me*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my monitor,,, top bezel covering the middle of the screen.... (sorry for the shaking hand... there are no problems on the side of the screen.... lol)
> 
> It is not too bad, but is kinda noticeable... PMed ta_planet, and see what they can do.
> 
> But no dead pixel.... says A panel at the back.


That is kinda sucky. But not too bad. Wonder if they are all like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah I have got keyboards from china via dhl. Did you already get tracking? Is yours marked shipped?
> Edit. Just got the message from him. Guess it will be sometime next week. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping by Friday. He sent me my tracking number and it is DHL. Doesn't show that it has been shipped yet though.
Click to expand...

Woot mine shipped too. Hoping for friday as well.


----------



## Exolaris

Weak. I was looking to pull the trigger soon on a Shimian, but that bezel covering pixels is not acceptable to me. Nor is the leaning of the Catleap stand (combined with the difficulty of replacing it).


----------



## Monocog007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Weak. I was looking to pull the trigger soon on a Shimian, but that bezel covering pixels is not acceptable to me. Nor is the leaning of the Catleap stand (combined with the difficulty of replacing it).


Guess what bro, if you dont want a few minor "problems" then go spend 3x the money on a Dell. I love my Shimian.


----------



## Exolaris

Not being able to see a portion of your screen is not a "minor problem".


----------



## lightsout

Do all of them have the screen covered up top like that?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Do all of them have the screen covered up top like that?


My ShiMian with tempered glass does not have this problem at all - very even bezel around the screen.


----------



## lightsout

Thanks. I went for the one without glass. Bcc didn't have them for the price of the non glass ones at the time. I looked today and they have more monitors. Oh well hopefully its not an issue.


----------



## zhangwu

Not really. It goes black again today. I tried to replug the cable but still the same. Windows recongnize it when it plugin, but the monitor does not lit up.
Probably I need to look for a better cable? Did anybody see this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhangwu*
> 
> Update again. It's a loose cable after all as ta_planet pointed out. false alarm. I am happy again.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Not being able to see a portion of your screen is not a "minor problem".


Hadn't heard about that before. Is it a widespread issue?


----------



## henrygale

Is the non black part of the bezel white or is it more silvery? It looks silvery in some pictures, but description says white. =/ Thanks!


----------



## ElevenEleven

It is white plastic. If you worry about it being too prominent when looking at your monitor, it's actually barely noticeable in darker room lighting face-on. I actually like the effect. My Achieva has tempered glass though, and looks very elegant, I think. (on that note, I do have dust under the glass, but it's not noticeable in most cases of use except when reading on white background and looking at just the right spots. Not sorry I got it!)


----------



## zhangwu

Here's my message today to ta_planet:

Dear ta_planet,

It stopped working again today. I checked cable it is OK. I even measured the connectivitiy of every DVI pin. They are all OK. However I found the 24V power supply only gives 18.6V. I wonder if that could be the problem. The block says 110-240V and 24V output. My power supply is about 115V as I measured just now.

Here is the symptom: when I plug in the power only, without connecting the DVI cable, the blue light start to blink and keep blinking. It cannot be turned off (to a red light) when I press the power button on the back. It just keep such blinking blue light. Connecting cable, starting computer, or plug it to a running computer and sending siignal to it do not make any differenece.

Can you make a measurement to a good working power supply and let me know the voltage? I think it's way below 24V so maybe that could cause the monitor to behave in a wrong way.

Thanks,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhangwu*
> 
> Not really. It goes black again today. I tried to replug the cable but still the same. Windows recongnize it when it plugin, but the monitor does not lit up.
> Probably I need to look for a better cable? Did anybody see this?


----------



## zhangwu

Hi Guys,
Can I ask a favor here? If any of you have a multimeter at hand do you mind to help me measure your power brick output voltage? Thanks a lot!
zhangwu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhangwu*
> 
> Here's my message today to ta_planet:
> Dear ta_planet,
> It stopped working again today. I checked cable it is OK. I even measured the connectivitiy of every DVI pin. They are all OK. However I found the 24V power supply only gives 18.6V. I wonder if that could be the problem. The block says 110-240V and 24V output. My power supply is about 115V as I measured just now.
> Here is the symptom: when I plug in the power only, without connecting the DVI cable, the blue light start to blink and keep blinking. It cannot be turned off (to a red light) when I press the power button on the back. It just keep such blinking blue light. Connecting cable, starting computer, or plug it to a running computer and sending siignal to it do not make any differenece.
> Can you make a measurement to a good working power supply and let me know the voltage? I think it's way below 24V so maybe that could cause the monitor to behave in a wrong way.
> Thanks,


----------



## zhangwu

I put it into the fridge and take it out for a test. Now the voltage is 22V and the monitor behave all normal... Granteed it's the bad power brick!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhangwu*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Can I ask a favor here? If any of you have a multimeter at hand do you mind to help me measure your power brick output voltage? Thanks a lot!
> zhangwu


----------



## Exolaris

For what it's worth to anyone looking to buy a Shimian, I messaged accessorieswhole concerning the issue with the bezel covering part of the screen and linked the image I saw in this thread to him. His response was essentially that he hadn't had any reports of this issue, meaning that either everyone who has this issue finds it not worth complaining about, or (more likely in my opinion) this issue isn't all that prevalent. I asked him what his policy was on this issue and if he considered it a defect. He didn't really give a direct response to this, other than to say that they would be "more careful in checking each monitor in the future".


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhangwu*
> 
> I put it into the fridge and take it out for a test. Now the voltage is 22V and the monitor behave all normal... Granteed it's the bad power brick!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zhangwu*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Can I ask a favor here? If any of you have a multimeter at hand do you mind to help me measure your power brick output voltage? Thanks a lot!
> zhangwu
Click to expand...

Thats great news. Cool deal.


----------



## bigkahuna360

I got my IPSB today.....


----------



## send242me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *send242me*
> 
> 
> Here is my monitor,,, top bezel covering the middle of the screen.... (sorry for the shaking hand... there are no problems on the side of the screen.... lol)
> It is not too bad, but is kinda noticeable... PMed ta_planet, and see what they can do.
> But no dead pixel.... says A panel at the back.


So I got the reply from TA_PLANET...

and he said that he has asked Achieva about this "UNSTRAIGHT AND UNEVEN" bezel covering my pixel,,,,, and they count this as normal, not defect item.....

too.....................bad.................................................................................................................

should I try to remove the bezel and grind it.....? LOL

(It's not too noticeable,,, but still bothers me....)


----------



## Prothean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *send242me*
> 
> So I got the reply from TA_PLANET...
> and he said that he has asked Achieva about this "UNSTRAIGHT AND UNEVEN" bezel covering my pixel,,,,, and they count this as normal, not defect item.....
> too.....................bad.................................................................................................................
> should I try to remove the bezel and grind it.....? LOL
> (It's not too noticeable,,, but still bothers me....)


I read that some people removed the bezel and propped it up with some coins (e.g. pennies).


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I got my IPSB today.....


Well? What do you think about it? I am kind of bummed I didn't get one with glass.

Do you love it? I can't wait to see how mine looks.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I got my IPSB today.....
> 
> 
> 
> Well? What do you think about it? I am kind of bummed I didn't get one with glass.
> 
> Do you love it? I can't wait to see how mine looks.
Click to expand...

I'll tell you how it is. I had over 40 pairs of pants. Now I have 0 in less than 30 minutes. That's how good it is.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I got my IPSB today.....
> 
> 
> 
> Well? What do you think about it? I am kind of bummed I didn't get one with glass.
> 
> Do you love it? I can't wait to see how mine looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll tell you how it is. I had over 40 pairs of pants. Now I have 0 in less than 30 minutes. That's how good it is.
Click to expand...

lol hell yes!


----------



## lightsout

Can anyone measure the monitor itself from top to bottom for me? In inches? Not including the stand thanks.


----------



## d-block

Mine still hasn't shipped.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Can anyone measure the monitor itself from top to bottom for me? In inches? Not including the stand thanks.


15 3/4''


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Mine still hasn't shipped.


I thought you got tracking? Nothing was showing up on mine but I went to the dhl site and it had a bunch of hits. I think its crossing the pacific right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Can anyone measure the monitor itself from top to bottom for me? In inches? Not including the stand thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 15 3/4''
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot +rep.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Mine still hasn't shipped.


Check it out here to see if it really hasn't shipped.
http://www.packagemapping.com/


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Mine still hasn't shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out here to see if it really hasn't shipped.
> http://www.packagemapping.com/
Click to expand...

Cool site thanks.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Check it out here to see if it really hasn't shipped.
> http://www.packagemapping.com/


When I put my tracking number in on auto detect it says that it is a Fedex package that was shipped and delivered in April. Nothing shows up on the DHL site.


----------



## lightsout

Maybe you got the wrong tracking? I had that happen with fedex before. Like they reuse the numbers or something. I would pm the seller to see what's up.


----------



## crazykid

I read all the 53 pages and ordered QH270-Lite 27" from red-cap!


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Maybe you got the wrong tracking? I had that happen with fedex before. Like they reuse the numbers or something. I would pm the seller to see what's up.


It was _just_ shipped out today. I can't help but feel screwed.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Maybe you got the wrong tracking? I had that happen with fedex before. Like they reuse the numbers or something. I would pm the seller to see what's up.
> 
> 
> 
> It was _just_ shipped out today. I can't help but feel screwed.
Click to expand...

Wow I ordered mine last saturday and it was here tuesday right on the dot. You need to talk to the seller about that. Maybe get some compensation for your wasted time.


----------



## Dabb

Well Parcelforce don't know what has happened to my parcel... Terrible service. Was meant to be here yesterday but I called them up and they have no idea what has happened to my package and why it isn't delivered and told me to wait. Lol.

So just a word of warning, if you're from the UK, don't go for a seller which uses EMS for shipping as it'll reach UK super fast and then Parcelforce will **** up for ages.

Service: Express 24
Status: Held
Last tracked at: Romford Depot
Expected delivery date: 06-06-2012

Date Time Location Tracking Event
01-06-2012 12:06 Romford Depot Delivery scheduled
30-05-2012 04:30 Romford Depot Awaiting payment of charges
30-05-2012 03:36 Romford Depot Received at delivery depot
29-05-2012 20:09 National Hub Received and processed
29-05-2012 08:03 International Hub Forwarded for UK processing
29-05-2012 08:00 International Hub Revised charges to be paid
27-05-2012 18:26 International Hub Awaiting Customs Charging
20-05-2012 19:46 International Hub Awaiting Customs clearance
20-05-2012 19:39 International Hub Received in destination country
19-05-2012 07:49 Delivery Agent - SEOUL - PTT Forwarded for export
18-05-2012 18:58 Delivery Agent - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF Collected from customer


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Maybe you got the wrong tracking? I had that happen with fedex before. Like they reuse the numbers or something. I would pm the seller to see what's up.
> 
> 
> 
> It was _just_ shipped out today. I can't help but feel screwed.
Click to expand...

We got our tracking the same day. And mine also shows a ship daye of 6-6. Do you know where yours is at now? Mine hit the states and left ohio this morning. Not sure why it goes way over there was hoping for LA. I guess because its a central location.


----------



## send242me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prothean*
> 
> I read that some people removed the bezel and propped it up with some coins (e.g. pennies).


Do you know where did you read this? or How to?

THANKS!


----------



## stevman17

I just bit the bullet on a QH-270Lite from ta_planet. You guys were very helpful, and I'll let you know how it works out. (I hope 2GB of VRAM is enough.)


----------



## lightsout

This shipping is pretty fast. It was in Ohio this morning. It already hit LA and left from there. At this rate it looks like I should get it tomorrow. The question is will they leave it inside the gate with no one home. I'm definitely leaving a note.


----------



## Dabb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dabb*
> 
> Well Parcelforce don't know what has happened to my parcel... Terrible service. Was meant to be here yesterday but I called them up and they have no idea what has happened to my package and why it isn't delivered and told me to wait. Lol.
> So just a word of warning, if you're from the UK, don't go for a seller which uses EMS for shipping as it'll reach UK super fast and then Parcelforce will **** up for ages.
> Service: Express 24
> Status: Held
> Last tracked at: Romford Depot
> Expected delivery date: 06-06-2012
> Date Time Location Tracking Event
> 01-06-2012 12:06 Romford Depot Delivery scheduled
> 30-05-2012 04:30 Romford Depot Awaiting payment of charges
> 30-05-2012 03:36 Romford Depot Received at delivery depot
> 29-05-2012 20:09 National Hub Received and processed
> 29-05-2012 08:03 International Hub Forwarded for UK processing
> 29-05-2012 08:00 International Hub Revised charges to be paid
> 27-05-2012 18:26 International Hub Awaiting Customs Charging
> 20-05-2012 19:46 International Hub Awaiting Customs clearance
> 20-05-2012 19:39 International Hub Received in destination country
> 19-05-2012 07:49 Delivery Agent - SEOUL - PTT Forwarded for export
> 18-05-2012 18:58 Delivery Agent - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF Collected from customer


Parcelforce just called now and said they're delivering tomorrow.. They better do.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Thursday, June 07, 2012 Location Time
> 6 Departed Facility in INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 22:32
> 
> 5 Processed at INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 21:09
> 
> 4 Arrived at Sort Facility INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 19:31
> 
> 3 Departed Facility in SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 18:54
> 
> 2 Processed at SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 18:51
> 
> 1 Shipment picked up SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 17:20


He dropped off the package today at DHL from the looks of it. I wonder what he was doing the previous five days.


----------



## lightsout

You should probably get it tomorrow. The shipping is insane. Mine hit Ohio this morning, then quickly flew to la, then went to Irvine. Figured it would come tomorrow but it showed up at like 1030. So don't be too bummed. Anyways its freaking awesome. I had like 5 minutes to fire it up and get a couple kills on bf3. Had to take off but I'll be back soon to play with it.


----------



## lightsout

So the back of my monitor only had to of the screws for the Vesa mount. Is this normal? I already have a mount that had an asus monitor on it. The screws for that are about 1/2". Which is much longer than the screws that came with this monitor.

Anyone here have theirs mounted and can tell me what screws they used?


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So the back of my monitor only had to of the screws for the Vesa mount. Is this normal? I already have a mount that had an asus monitor on it. The screws for that are about 1/2". Which is much longer than the screws that came with this monitor.
> Anyone here have theirs mounted and can tell me what screws they used?


Mine also came with the two screws, I used both of those diagonally and then used some longer ones I had in the other two holes. The longer ones are probably pointless but I figured it couldn't hurt to have them in there.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So the back of my monitor only had to of the screws for the Vesa mount. Is this normal? I already have a mount that had an asus monitor on it. The screws for that are about 1/2". Which is much longer than the screws that came with this monitor.
> Anyone here have theirs mounted and can tell me what screws they used?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine also came with the two screws, I used both of those diagonally and then used some longer ones I had in the other two holes. The longer ones are probably pointless but I figured it couldn't hurt to have them in there.
Click to expand...

Oh man I'm too scared to do that. This thing is pretty big. I'm sure it may be ok but I can't risk it.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh man I'm too scared to do that. This thing is pretty big. I'm sure it may be ok but I can't risk it.


You could try bringing the screws to a hardware store and match them to one of a similar or same size. Places like OSH and Home Depot should have metric screws as well.


----------



## lightsout

THanks man I will have to try something like that. Or get a ton of washers.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Overdue photos of my Achieva ShiMian IPSB (tempered glass model). Most have seen detailed photos in the eBay listings already, so I've instead tried to recreate the _feel_ of the monitor, as far as how it looks in dimmer light and when in use. Beautiful monitor, and I wonder how I ever used anything else before!















Ordered for $325 from Red-cap. Some microscopic dust under the glass that I cannot see unless I lean in and look for it. One significant spec that I end up not noticing on 95% of backgrounds, so it doesn't bother me.



Spoiler: Package and unboxing photos


----------



## d-block

Just got mine!!!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Just got mine!!!


Woot congrats. THese thing are sweet. I can't get enough of mine.


----------



## crazykid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Overdue photos of my Achieva ShiMian IPSB (tempered glass model). Most have seen detailed photos in the eBay listings already, so I've instead tried to recreate the _feel_ of the monitor, as far as how it looks in dimmer light and when in use. Beautiful monitor, and I wonder how I ever used anything else before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered for $325 from Red-cap. Some microscopic dust under the glass that I cannot see unless I lean in and look for it. One significant spec that I end up not noticing on 95% of backgrounds, so it doesn't bother me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Package and unboxing photos


Wow! It's beautiful! ElevenEleven, I also ordered from Red-Cap on Wednesday (06/06/2012) and haven't heard anything yet. How long did it take your Monitor to arrive? Did you receive any communcation from Red-Cap?


----------



## ElevenEleven

He/she replied to my e-mails, so I did, yes. My shipping was quite prompt for it to arrive to the east coast of the U.S. in about 3.5 days. I received a tracking number from Red-cap (he used DHL to ship my monitor). It could be that he/she is taking time to process your monitor or has a day off. It took them a couple days to process mine too, but I did order over the weekend.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Woot congrats. THese thing are sweet. I can't get enough of mine.


No dead pixels on mine. Though there is some backlight bleed in the bottom right hand corner. Not a deal breaker. Now I need some new games!


----------



## lightsout

I've been loving BF3!!! SO much better!


----------



## rep602

Oh yeah, I am about to be a part of this club. Ordered the tempered glass model from ta_planet.

Can't wait till next week, gonna have a lot of monitor real estate now along with my Samsung







.

Will I have everything I need to power it up or do I need to order a different power brick? I read conflicting posts on the forum from all of these different monitors.


----------



## ElevenEleven

You do not for the ShiMians. Just plug in your regular power cord to the power brick and you'll be set


----------



## placidity

Hey everyone! I don't own a Achieva Shimian but am strongly considering it. It is either that or a U3011. Is 2560x1600 really worth the extra money? I would highly appreciate feedback and or suggestions.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *placidity*
> 
> Hey everyone! I don't own a Achieva Shimian but am strongly considering it. It is either that or a U3011. Is 2560x1600 really worth the extra money? I would highly appreciate feedback and or suggestions.


Well, the difference in price would be tremendous... Your question is subjective, and only you can decide if that difference is worth the price premium. I personally think 2 of the Korean monitors would give you more screen space and be simultaneously significantly cheaper. There are also 30" Korean IPS monitors on eBay, which are much more expensive, but still cheaper than 30" Dells.


----------



## crazykid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> He/she replied to my e-mails, so I did, yes. My shipping was quite prompt for it to arrive to the east coast of the U.S. in about 3.5 days. I received a tracking number from Red-cap (he used DHL to ship my monitor). It could be that he/she is taking time to process your monitor or has a day off. It took them a couple days to process mine too, but I did order over the weekend.


I'm kinda surprised at no response from red-cap for more than 2 days, not even acknowledging receipt of payment.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazykid*
> 
> I'm kinda surprised at no response from red-cap for more than 2 days, not even acknowledging receipt of payment.


Took him two days to respond to my latest e-mail telling him that I made the purchase (and asking a question). In his response, he answered my question and said that my monitor was being shipped out. Tracking information should be sent to you by eBay, as the seller will enter it there after your monitor gets shipped. I got my notification 2 days after I made the payment.


----------



## crazykid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Took him two days to respond to my latest e-mail telling him that I made the purchase (and asking a question). In his response, he answered my question and said that my monitor was being shipped out. Tracking information should be sent to you by eBay, as the seller will enter it there after your monitor gets shipped. I got my notification 2 days after I made the payment.


Thanks! Makes me feel better. Hopefully I'll get a response by Monday.


----------



## GK-PePe

I just read that none of the monitors (Shimian, CrossOver & Catleap) is compatible with a Mac, Hackintosh or Linux??


----------



## adjas

Great video review of the Shimian

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akJVKzzp4a4


----------



## GK-PePe

Does the "AMD Radeon HD 6850" with this monitor? So I can see already from the boot image, or until the Windows startup screen?


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GK-PePe*
> 
> I just read that none of the monitors (Shimian, CrossOver & Catleap) is compatible with a Mac, Hackintosh or Linux??


Not sure about linux (though I don't see why it wouldn't work), but it works great with my hackintosh.


----------



## yusof333

My Shimian-lite works with a Lenovo Desktop m90p 3853 (core i5 2nd generation with Intel HD graphics) via the displayport and the displayport to dvi dual link adapter by Accell. Working solid so far (no flicker etc) after a week. I use the wall USB charger to power the Accell adapter.


----------



## crazykid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Took him two days to respond to my latest e-mail telling him that I made the purchase (and asking a question). In his response, he answered my question and said that my monitor was being shipped out. Tracking information should be sent to you by eBay, as the seller will enter it there after your monitor gets shipped. I got my notification 2 days after I made the payment.


Finally got the shipment notification today!


----------



## ximenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GK-PePe*
> 
> Does the "AMD Radeon HD 6850" with this monitor? So I can see already from the boot image, or until the Windows startup screen?


It works perfect from boot to windows. Mine is asus EAH6850


----------



## JMCB

Is there any 30 inch monitors around this price? I already have a 27inch 1080P monitor, and it's hard to justify paying more money for something around the same size.


----------



## bipod

Hi,

I have just received my Shimian from big cloth guys. The screen is gorgeous (no dead / stuck pixels), although I have got a few concerns:

1. There is noticeable light bleeding on the bottom right and left corners. It is only visible on black background, but it is a bit annoying in dark games / movies. Additionally, pressing (even light) the screen or frame increases amount of bleed. Is this something normal or have I got dodgy panel? Does pressing the panel / bezel in various places change backlight in any way on your units?

2. The horizontal viewing angles actually seem to be worse than on my previous SPVA screen. When I move about 30 degrees from the center of the screen, image starts to lose contrast (becomes kind of 'cloudy' or 'milky') At around 70-80 degrees from the center, the screen does not look impresive at all (colors are very washed out). On my previous display (SPVA with LTM240M2-L01 panel) colors / contrast were pretty much the same through the all 180+ degrees. Is this something you observed as well? Possibly I have got some subpar panel in my Shimian, as everyone is raving about great viewing angles on these displays?

Thanks for your input







I am not sure at the moment if I should contact the seller or just live with these flaws.


----------



## du3z

Add me to the club! I've ordered 2 shimian lites from red-cap. No order/tracking so far. Hopefully it comes in about 3 days (which is wednesday).

Some questions about the vesa mount: i hear they only come with 2 screws?

What is the vesa mount standard? 100x100?

I chose the shimians over the crossover pivot to save the difference for monitor mounts. Can't find any cheap ones over this side of the world though =((


----------



## lightsout

I am also in need of some screws. Not sure why it only has two.


----------



## rep602

Eh my fedex says next week delivery, even though it's in alaska. I hope it's quicker than that


----------



## JKDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rep602*
> 
> Eh my fedex says next week delivery, even though it's in alaska. I hope it's quicker than that


Yeah. Mine said Wednesday and I got it Monday(today).


----------



## send242me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *send242me*
> 
> 
> Here is my monitor,,, top bezel covering the middle of the screen.... (sorry for the shaking hand... there are no problems on the side of the screen.... lol)
> It is not too bad, but is kinda noticeable... PMed ta_planet, and see what they can do.
> But no dead pixel.... says A panel at the back.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prothean*
> 
> I read that some people removed the bezel and propped it up with some coins (e.g. pennies).


Hey, does anyone else have the same problem? or know how do remove/prop the bezel with the coins (don't know if it actually a good idea)

It is kinda bothering me....


----------



## stevman17

Just got my Shimian purchased from ta_planet. Everything is perfect except for fact that there were no screws for the stand. (No big deal, I have some that worked.) Also, the monitor has a slight yellow tint to it, but I'll get to working on fixing that. I have no dead pixels and the bezel seems to fit perfectly.

Here is a shot comparing the Shimian to my 1080p Samsung (Samsung on the left):



I was going to sell the Samsung, but now I kind of like the convenience of two screens.

The biggest differences I notice are with text and BF3. Text looks a lot smoother on the Shimian. BF3 just looks amazing. The image looks great with AA turned off, and my gpu barely has to work harder on the higher res as a result.

I recommend this monitor to anyone who games or has eyeballs.


----------



## solsamurai

Good to know!


----------



## lightsout

I went to the hardware store today. Grabbed some M4 screws. Just got the shortest ones I could find. Plus a bunch of washers. M4 is definitely the size I screwed one in. Mount should be here tomorrow from monoprice.


----------



## crazykid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Took him two days to respond to my latest e-mail telling him that I made the purchase (and asking a question). In his response, he answered my question and said that my monitor was being shipped out. Tracking information should be sent to you by eBay, as the seller will enter it there after your monitor gets shipped. I got my notification 2 days after I made the payment.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazykid*
> 
> Thanks! Makes me feel better. Hopefully I'll get a response by Monday.


Got my monitor yesterday and installed it. It's perfect. No dead pixels and it's gorgeous! Very, very impressed. Thinking about ordering another one from red-cap. I need a bigger corner computer desk!


----------



## crazykid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *du3z*
> 
> Add me to the club! I've ordered 2 shimian lites from red-cap. No order/tracking so far. Hopefully it comes in about 3 days (which is wednesday).
> Some questions about the vesa mount: i hear they only come with 2 screws?
> What is the vesa mount standard? 100x100?
> I chose the shimians over the crossover pivot to save the difference for monitor mounts. Can't find any cheap ones over this side of the world though =((


Red-cap shipped mine on June 8, 2012 and sent a notification only on June 10, 2012. Received the monitor on June 11!


----------



## bipod

Don't you guys really have any backlight bleeding problem?

Here is mine on medium brightness:



And on maximum brightness:



BTW: My top bezel also covers a few pixels (only visible if you display 1-2 pixel with frame around the screen though).


----------



## du3z

So far looks awesome!! Saw my tracking and it's at Incheon now. Hopefully it takes a good flight fast and then it's over to Singapore. Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow, or on friday, preferably tomorrow... Since I have an appointment on friday. Oh ****. I have an appointment on friday...NOoo.


----------



## crazykid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *du3z*
> 
> So far looks awesome!! Saw my tracking and it's at Incheon now. Hopefully it takes a good flight fast and then it's over to Singapore. Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow, or on friday, preferably tomorrow... Since I have an appointment on friday. Oh ****. I have an appointment on friday...NOoo.


Ordered another monitor from red-cap. Hopefully will get it by Friday.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bipod*
> 
> Don't you guys really have any backlight bleeding problem?
> Here is mine on medium brightness:
> 
> And on maximum brightness:
> 
> BTW: My top bezel also covers a few pixels (only visible if you display 1-2 pixel with frame around the screen though).


As others have mentioned, the bleed in the bottom right corner at least is very common. I have 2 Korean panels, both have it there. Then both also have a much fainter bleed around the bottom left corner. Since I use almost minimum brightness, the backlight bleed's not noticeable in practical use.


----------



## chrysagon200

Update: I had asked a question in this forum about why my monitor screen was jumping (flickering left to right at times).

I tried the monitor on three different computers along with THREE different 220v power adapters that came along with my friends Shimian Monitors. The problem was then narrowed down to a BAD monitor screen ( Bad monitor, no doubt after theirs screens work just fine with my adapter).

I bought mine off of ebay from TA Planet.

I contacted TA Planet ( within 14 days returns) and we exchanged a few emails about what the problem could be? Video cards, cables, 220v power adapter on US voltage.

I contacted TA Planet and he told me to return the monitor and he would ship me another after he got the fedex tracking number, which he did not due to out of stock. I sent him the monitor and after he got it back in Korea (6 days intl economy shipping we split 40/80), he insisted it was a bad power adapter and not the monitor he sent me, and still insist it was due to the power overheating after long operation. The screen flickered within seconds, or minutes after turning the screen on. Bad screen plain and simple.

He asked "How should we handle this?" insisting the monitor was just fine after they tested it. and again about a bad power adapter (Ebay protection case opened).

The Barrier of different Languages, and the fact that a lease two or three people was answering my replies makes it hard to know just what is just going on.

They shipped me another monitor still insisting the first one was just fine, but in another email they told me recently had a recall on 30 bad monitors with a QC problem? hence the out of stock problem
after I asked why he didnt ship the monitor after i gave him the Fedex information.

TA Planet has a Great Ebay rating , and I understand that its costly of return shipping cost on their part to the US. ( They we kind enough to split the Intl. Economy 40/80 $110 with me). They made sure I new it was an inconvenience to pay the return shipping to me. so I agreed to spend another $20 to help.

Guess we will see what I get in the mail?


----------



## lightsout

Got my monitor on the mount today. Came fast from monoprice. Anyway the mount is pretty good. Although not as good as the dual mount I just got rid of which was from amazon.

My only gripe is the tilt feature. There are two thumb screws you need to losen to adjust it. But everytime I tighten it down where I want it it will sag a bit lower. So you have to tighten it a bit higher than you really want it and hope it sags to where you want it.

I got the shortest M4 screws from my local hardware store. Added a washer on each screw and it worked great. Here is the mount I got if anyone is interested.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5402&seq=1&format=2


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm having a screen flicker issue with my CrossOver 27Q LED, no jumping though, just a rapid variation in brightness - a bit of a random strobe light effect. Not great variation, but enough to be noticeable on various backgrounds and cause eye strain. I've also tried 2 different DVI cables, and I guess I'll try a different power brick from my ShiMian, but I think it's just my particular panel having faulty backlight. Kind of a new issue to me as I haven't encountered it in reviews here, but it's something to watch out for in your new monitors. I did not immediately notice it, as the monitor was used for dynamic games for some hours after installation, but then reading steady email and news pages made the flicker very apparent.


----------



## thedamn

Ordered the Lite yesterday from green-sum. Hopefully it ships fast to Finland. Guess I'm looking at a 2-3 week wait either way.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Got my monitor on the mount today. Came fast from monoprice. Anyway the mount is pretty good. Although not as good as the dual mount I just got rid of which was from amazon.
> My only gripe is the tilt feature. There are two thumb screws you need to losen to adjust it. But everytime I tighten it down where I want it it will sag a bit lower. So you have to tighten it a bit higher than you really want it and hope it sags to where you want it.
> I got the shortest M4 screws from my local hardware store. Added a washer on each screw and it worked great. Here is the mount I got if anyone is interested.
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5402&seq=1&format=2


can it rotate to portrait


----------



## edo101

bigclothcraft; is the pixel perfect claim a guarantee?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Got my monitor on the mount today. Came fast from monoprice. Anyway the mount is pretty good. Although not as good as the dual mount I just got rid of which was from amazon.
> My only gripe is the tilt feature. There are two thumb screws you need to losen to adjust it. But everytime I tighten it down where I want it it will sag a bit lower. So you have to tighten it a bit higher than you really want it and hope it sags to where you want it.
> I got the shortest M4 screws from my local hardware store. Added a washer on each screw and it worked great. Here is the mount I got if anyone is interested.
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5402&seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> 
> can it rotate to portrait
Click to expand...

No it cant do that either. You could probably mount it in portrait though. Although not sure if the stand goes high enough to clear the desk.


----------



## flgfish

I just ordered 2 of these, with the glass. Plan on mounting them on a sturdy VESA arm. Also ordered a GTX670 to drive them. Happy Father's Day to me!


----------



## NinjaTurtleSoup

Just received my schimian from DHL this morning from bigclothcraft, I didn't have to pay any fees due to customs. The monitor is absolutely perfect, no problems so far. Shipping only took 2 days to get from Korea to California and it was wrapped with two layers of foam! The only thing I would improve is the stand, it's flimsy and shaky but it gets the job done. The viewing angles are great and I didn't notice any dead pixels. Money well spent and a big thanks to bigclothcraft!


----------



## blackhand

just a couple quick questions if you guys dont mind







. Would i be able to bring screen res. down to 1080p while i game? i dont think my 5870 would be able to push it to those levels w/o having to bring down some settings. also does this work with a 5870?







i want to get one down the road.


----------



## NinjaTurtleSoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhand*
> 
> just a couple quick questions if you guys dont mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Would i be able to bring screen res. down to 1080p while i game? i dont think my 5870 would be able to push it to those levels w/o having to bring down some settings. also does this work with a 5870?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want to get one down the road.


I just tried lowering the resolution on my shimian to 1920x1080p via windows and the screen worked perfectly.


----------



## blackhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaTurtleSoup*
> 
> I just tried lowering the resolution on my shimian to 1920x1080p via windows and the screen worked perfectly.


sweet. i think the bigger resolution would look sweet for video playback and just browsing as well.


----------



## ElevenEleven

All of my games picked the new high resolution automatically except Diablo III, which continued to play at 1920x1080 in windowed mode, until I noticed it in the settings. The game looked fine, and I was actually surprised that I didn't notice the lower resolution for a whole hour. Should be just fine!


----------



## Fultonloyn

Seen many people get these with success..thinking about ordering one of these from bigclothcraft.

I currently have an ASUS 1920x1080. Could I run both in a dual monitor setup?


----------



## Wiz33

Really depends on which of the HD6900 series card you have and what you plan on doing with it? If you don't play games or don't need to play at 2560x1440 with high AA, you'll probably be OK with a 6950. If you want to play games like Battlefield 3 at 2560x1440 with high AA, then you'll need a 6970 just to get 30fps on a single monitor setup. Here are some gaming benchmark using a 2560x1440 monitor.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7870-review-benchmark,3148-6.html


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz33*
> 
> Really depends on which of the HD6900 series card you have and what you plan on doing with it? If you don't play games or don't need to play at 2560x1440 with high AA, you'll probably be OK with a 6950. If you want to play games like Battlefield 3 at 2560x1440 with high AA, then you'll need a 6970 just to get 30fps on a single monitor setup. Here are some gaming benchmark using a 2560x1440 monitor.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7870-review-benchmark,3148-6.html


Sorry i have not updated that...i have a EVGA Gtx 670 FTW now...I will change my sig rig...


----------



## blackhand

also has anyone ran one of these on a 5870 so i can just be 100% sure?


----------



## 08G8V8

Looking at ordering (2) of these monitors, but not for gaming. I want these for the screen size and resolution. I currently have a HD5770 graphics card that shows as not supported on the various vendors ebay pages. I have seen some folks with the various Korean monitors using the HD5770, but not sure if any are running dual monitors. The card does have dual DVI-D outputs, and supports 2560x1600 maximum resolution. Just not sure if it is powerful enough to support dual monitors.

IF I need to upgrade, I'm looking for suggestions on graphics card. I just replaced my motherboard and CPU with a Z77 board and i5-3570K, so it does have PCI-e 3.0, but those cards a super spendy right now. I would want to make the card change worth my while, but not spend a ton of money. Maybe a good PCI-e 2.0 suggestion and go PCI 3.0 down the road.

I see posts about AMD cards having issues with BIOS.......are you not able to boot into the BIOS??? I guess I don't understand what BIOS issue the AMD cards have. Not opposed to going with NVIDIA, especially if it will prevent issues with entering the BIOS.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ElevenEleven

You can boot into BIOS, but you may not see some of it loading. For example, I have an HD 7870 and cannot see my fast-loading motherboard BIOS boot sequence flash by (ASRock Extreme4 with SSD - boots extremely fast). To enter BIOS, I hold Del while the computer boots, and after a few seconds I enter the BIOS and my screen lights up and shows the image. So you can see the actual BIOS, but you might skip the boot sequence - not that it's pretty to look at anyway. If I don't hold Del or F11 (boot order), the first thing I see is Windows loading screen.

I _did_ see the boot sequence on 9800GT, GTX580 AND HD 4850 and HD 7870, but I changed Catalyst to 12.6 beta and some other things, and one of the changes now causes the lack of visible BIOS boot sequence, but again, it's not a real issue. The BIOS boot sequence still showed up on my computer with GTX 580 and a CrossOver monitor, but it could well be because of many factors, such as different motherboard, longer boot, different drivers, different settings, etc.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Looks like red-cap and ta_planet both claim they check their monitors before shipping.

You can see that here and here.

Is this something new? Aren't "pixel perfect" versions more expensive because of extra checking?

Do they write that to sell the product easier or did they really start checking them all before shipping?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Pixel perfect monitors are more expensive because they have a higher guarantee of being pixel perfect. "Perfect working" means they check that it's not DOA and no obvious issues preventing correct operation. It can still be a perfectly working monitor and have dead and stuck pixels falling within the allowed number of "imperfect pixels".

BigClothCraft also tests his Achievas, even more thoroughly according to his listings, as does AccessoriesWhole.

I'm not sure if Red-cap checked my monitor or not, but my Achieva IPSB does not have any problems like clusters of dead or stuck pixels, backlight bleed problems, or any other issues. It does have some noticeable specs of dust (mostly just one off to the left side), but that's normal as per rules of the auction.


----------



## rotary7

I have 3 from Red-cap and they are perfect, why buy anything from America anymore.. so we can pay 3 times as much for the samething.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> I have 3 from Red-cap and they are perfect, why buy anything from America anymore.. so we can pay 3 times as much for the samething.


How was communication with him? Did he check them before shipping or were you just lucky to "blindly" get 3 non-faulty ones?


----------



## blackhand

what are my chances of getting a monitor with no problems or minor ones?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Very high chances.


----------



## Neo Mike

I have the Shimian IPSM and a ATI 6850, i can see the bios screen no problem at all. Im waiting for my replacment monitor, hopefully this one wont have so much light bleed.


----------



## braveblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Mike*
> 
> I have the Shimian IPSM and a ATI 6850, i can see the bios screen no problem at all. Im waiting for my replacment monitor, hopefully this one wont have so much light bleed.


"replacment" do you mean the seller is replacing you a brand new one, or replacing a refurb one?


----------



## Neo Mike

Seller is replacing my new one, it had to much light bleed, so there sending me a brand new monitor.


----------



## braveblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Mike*
> 
> Seller is replacing my new one, it had to much light bleed, so there sending me a brand new monitor.


wow nice! Who's the seller?


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> How was communication with him? Did he check them before shipping or were you just lucky to "blindly" get 3 non-faulty ones?


he said he checked them and when i started to open them up i can see how he re taped them up so yeah hes not cheating out.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Waiting for last answer from red-cap and then I might pull the trigger on Achieva Shimian without tempered glass, without speakers, without multi input and hopefully without AG coating.


----------



## Neo Mike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braveblade*
> 
> wow nice! Who's the seller?


Accesorieswhole is the seller, its already on its way to me, pretty good service.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Can someone please tell me Red-Cap email address. I want to get a pixel perfect Shimian but can't access them through ebay. Need to get some answers before purchasing the item.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsmoother2012*
> 
> Can someone please tell me Red-Cap email address. I want to get a pixel perfect Shimian but can't access them through ebay. Need to get some answers before purchasing the item.


What's the problem? Just make sure you're logged in, find some item that he sells, click on his username, click contact member, select other and click continue. It worked for me.


----------



## jsmoother2012

This is what I keep getting.

"We're sorry we couldn't find an answer for you. Unfortunately, this seller is not able to respond to your question. We suggest reviewing the item again to see if your answer is in the seller's listing."


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> What's the problem? Just make sure you're logged in, find some item that he sells, click on his username, click contact member, select other and click continue. It worked for me.


This is what I keep getting.

"We're sorry we couldn't find an answer for you. Unfortunately, this seller is not able to respond to your question. We suggest reviewing the item again to see if your answer is in the seller's listing."

My problem is that I ordered one from TA Planet and even though the shipping calculator said free shipping, he said an additional $40 to me. Caribbean, Trinidad & Tobago. We have several flights daily Fedex. DHL,and all other big cargo carriers. Can't understand this. I'm being refunded now.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Try again later - I was able to communicate with him through eBay messaging system when I ordered my Achieva. Could be he's got too many questions at the moment.


----------



## rotary7

I like the AG coating, it makes things look more real to life in gaming, (the glass model)


----------



## Pikey

A question for UK buyers here ..

I think I read somewhere that it's a good idea to ask the seller to mark the parcel as 'A Gift' and value of about $200 to avoid any custom duties?
Is that about right? .. or does the seller do this automatically ...

Whats recommended with these large parcels?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> I like the AG coating, it makes things look more real to life in gaming, (the glass model)


I didn't think any of them had AG coating??

Am I confused? Or are you considering the glass AG?


----------



## 08G8V8

I have 2 Potalions coming, but I am going to ask this question in the other Korean monitors threads, because there are far more folks with the Yamakai/Shimian/Crossover, to hopefully get an answer.

Does anyone know why certain AMD graphics cards are stated as "not supported"? I have the HD5770, and I see folks have them working with these monitors. I will be running dual monitors. I don't think I've seen anybody state they have got dual 1440p monitors with the HD5770. The card has (2) dual DVI ports, so that shouldn't be an issue.

Is the compatibility issue just being able to see the BIOS screen? Or is that issue common to all/most AMD cards?

I am not a gamer, but I will probably put a few games on the machine. I don't want to dump a ton of money into a graphics card meant for gaming, when I don't need that type of card.

So, incase I am unable to get my HD5770 to work with dual 1440p monitors, what is a reasonable powered/priced GPU that you would recommend?

I don't want to derail this thread, so you can send me a PM if you have a suggestion that would fit my needs.

But any info pertaining to the HD5770 or any of the other "not supported" GPUs would be good for others in my situation to see.

Thanks!


----------



## ElevenEleven

I believe the issue is indeed the inability to see BIOS load. There have been a number of people successfully using these Korean monitors with cards listed as "unsupported". You just need to make sure your card can support 1440p (or higher) and has a dual-dvi port, and you should be okay. Something like HDMI-> DL-DVI might not be good enough.


----------



## 08G8V8

Yeah, the card has 2 dual DVI ports and supports 2560x1600. Hoping all goes well. I'd rather spend $$ on a new desk than a new graphics card that should be up to the task. Thanks


----------



## Dabb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> A question for UK buyers here ..
> I think I read somewhere that it's a good idea to ask the seller to mark the parcel as 'A Gift' and value of about $200 to avoid any custom duties?
> Is that about right? .. or does the seller do this automatically ...
> Whats recommended with these large parcels?


Well in the UK you pay 20% customs for all imported gifts with a value over £40. My seller (dream-seller) marked mine as gift with a value of $200 by default so I had to pay customs of $40 (=£23.45) + Parcelforce's admin/handling fee of £13.50.

You could try to ask for a lower value, but I'm not sure how that would go.

My monitor I received had defects, so I'm returning it now and I'm trying to claim back the VAT I paid.. but they ask for evidence of value through invoice and I realise now I have a potential problem because the listing states it was $300 but I only paid VAT for $200... Well I guess I'll have to try my luck once again - hope I manage to claim back my VAT.


----------



## Mannix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> I like the AG coating, it makes things look more real to life in gaming, (the glass model)


Nothing destroys a monitor like a crappy AG matte can. (Are you listening HP?)


----------



## du3z

Mine finally came..Photos when it's nighttime over here!

Btw, is the achieva shimian totally fixed at 60hz? Over at the catleap club I saw drivers for the catleap monitor - I wonder I could use that.
I'd be happy with even 67-70 Hz.

Nvidia control center only displays 60 Hz though.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dabb*
> 
> Well in the UK you pay 20% customs for all imported gifts with a value over £40. My seller (dream-seller) marked mine as gift with a value of $200 by default so I had to pay customs of $40 (=£23.45) + Parcelforce's admin/handling fee of £13.50.
> You could try to ask for a lower value, but I'm not sure how that would go.
> My monitor I received had defects, so I'm returning it now and I'm trying to claim back the VAT I paid.. but they ask for evidence of value through invoice and I realise now I have a potential problem because the listing states it was $300 but I only paid VAT for $200... Well I guess I'll have to try my luck once again - hope I manage to claim back my VAT.


Thanks for the info Dabb .. interesting!

I notice there is an ebay seller doing the Catleap at £185 at the mo .. It's a steal at that price!
and for that money , I don't mind the odd glitch as long as it's not too bad!!

What problems did you have may I ask?


----------



## Dabb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Thanks for the info Dabb .. interesting!
> I notice there is an ebay seller doing the Catleap at £185 at the mo .. It's a steal at that price!
> and for that money , I don't mind the odd glitch as long as it's not too bad!!
> What problems did you have may I ask?


Yeah I think if you get through the initial hoop with customs and a DOA/defective on arrival monitor then it's a brilliant deal.

Here were the problems I had:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/3980#post_17435539
http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/3990#post_17439901


----------



## crazykid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Pixel perfect monitors are more expensive because they have a higher guarantee of being pixel perfect. "Perfect working" means they check that it's not DOA and no obvious issues preventing correct operation. It can still be a perfectly working monitor and have dead and stuck pixels falling within the allowed number of "imperfect pixels".
> BigClothCraft also tests his Achievas, even more thoroughly according to his listings, as does AccessoriesWhole.
> I'm not sure if Red-cap checked my monitor or not, but my Achieva IPSB does not have any problems like clusters of dead or stuck pixels, backlight bleed problems, or any other issues. It does have some noticeable specs of dust (mostly just one off to the left side), but that's normal as per rules of the auction.


I don't think red-cap does a check on the Achieva monitors. I received my second one yesterday from red-cap. The packaging was unopened. Turned out to be another great monitor.


----------



## crazykid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhand*
> 
> what are my chances of getting a monitor with no problems or minor ones?


I got two from red-cap. Each one arrived in less than 4 working days and they both are perfect. But, I don't think there is any guarantee of perfect monitors from them every time.


----------



## Neo Mike

Wow my replacement monitor has taken 2 days from korea and is on the fedex truck to be delivered today, thats amazingly fast, to Calif.


----------



## crazedsilence

Hey all, so here's my situation:

I've ordered all the parts for my new computer (including a shimian







) and they are all slowly but surely showing up on my doorstep. However, my Shimian decided to show up before everything else did, and long story short I won't be able to access my video cards until about 2 weeks from now







.

So when I got it in, I thought, 'no problem, I'll just test it on one of my friend's computers' which I tried. Said computer I tested it on uses a GTX 580. When I tried to test it, all I did was unplug his running monitor (without shutting down the computer) and plugging in the Shimian. Nothing. I just get a flashing blue light. I tried reseating the connections, but still nothing. After admitting defeat, I took the monitor back to my place and starting reading up on this monitor, and so far I've gathered that I need to shut down the computer first, plug in the monitor, turn on the monitor, and then power on the computer. Is this the correct order, and also is this what could have been causing my issues in the first place?

Other notable details:
There was no backlight turning on, it was just the little LED in the corner, flashing blue.
I went ahead and bought a universal 3-pronged (american) power cable to use with the power supply provided, instead of the one that the manufacturer supplied.


----------



## Neo Mike

Did u try the other DVI port on your video card ?


----------



## crazedsilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Mike*
> 
> Did u try the other DVI port on your video card ?


Did not, I only tried the one since it was the one he had his monitor connected to.


----------



## Neo Mike

when i tried the other DVI port on mine, it then worked, worth a try, good luck.


----------



## kazzjohnson

I'm getting a bit annoyed with slowness of these Korean sellers. I sent 2 of them a message with some questions ~2 days ago and neither of them replied yet. I understand there's time difference involved, but it's not weekend and they had more than 1 full working day to reply.

I won't place an order until they answer, but really, they're losing reputation points for being this slow.


----------



## Neo Mike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> I'm getting a bit annoyed with slowness of these Korean sellers. I sent 2 of them a message with some questions ~2 days ago and neither of them replied yet. I understand there's time difference involved, but it's not weekend and they had more than 1 full working day to reply.
> I won't place an order until they answer, but really, they're losing reputation points for being this slow.


Then maybe you should find another seller, try Accerieswhole, she will answer you in 1 day, she has been very good for me and others.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Mike*
> 
> Then maybe you should find another seller, try Accerieswhole, she will answer you in 1 day, she has been very good for me and others.


Her Shimians are $370 and up, other sellers have them as low as $290.

I contacted bigclothcraft, maybe he shows more responsibility.


----------



## Neo Mike

Just stick with a recommened seller, just cause the price is lower dont mean you will get good customer service, i think bigclothcraft is a good seller from what i have heard.


----------



## mikeseth

Does anyone know what adapter red-cap includes with the Perfect Pixel (or any other) Achieva Shimian?

It says 220v... Any other details, what adapter should I get if I pick up the shaman?


----------



## Juganot

This seems like the perfect place to ask this question. I am looking for an shimian (the -lite version) and I was wondering if anyone could suggest a good seller. One who hopefully

1) check the monitor works (prefer perfect pixel but not needed)
2) pay for shipping back to korea if it arrives dead.

I wouldn't ask normally but I have looked for ages on ebay and other forums and am just not sure what buyer to go with.


----------



## MontyAC

Red-cap checks his monitors, as shown on his ebay postings.


----------



## LC155

So far I've heard good things from BCC and AW. Ordered with AW myself, but I've had problems, so I'm awaiting correspondence. I've heard they're really good though, so I'll update on progress.


----------



## kazzjohnson

I have sent a message to dream-seller, red-cap and bigclothcraft regarding Shimian and I'm waiting for reply from all 3 of them. Among other things, I have asked about return shipping in case of DOA or defective unit.

I'm not paying $300+ for something that will cost additional $100+ to return if I get unlucky.


----------



## Juganot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> So far I've heard good things from BCC and AW. Ordered with AW myself, but I've had problems, so I'm awaiting correspondence. I've heard they're really good though, so I'll update on progress.


Thanks. Please do keep us updated on the progress.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> I have sent a message to dream-seller, red-cap and bigclothcraft regarding Shimian and I'm waiting for reply from all 3 of them. Among other things, I have asked about return shipping in case of DOA or defective unit.
> I'm not paying $300+ for something that will cost additional $100+ to return if I get unlucky.


My thinking is the same. I don't mind paying some import taxes and VAT but if it's going to cost me an arm and a leg if it's DOA or defective I really don't want to risk it.

Please do pm me or post up on here when you get the replys, would be super helpful.


----------



## Dabb

Well I can vouch for dream-seller as I've returned a defective monitor to him. I had to send him proof via a Youtube video but that's standard. He asked me to find the cheapest shipping option with tracking, which I did and he said he'll provide a full refund + shipping costs once he receives it and checks it.

I've heard from another guy that a seller received their defective monitor back, recorded a video of unboxing it and showed that it was working so didn't refund the shipping costs - which I feel is fair. I made sure to check my monitor several times for faults and recorded several videos to protect myself. dream-seller did say that he has recently received more complains about defective monitors, hence he has been taking longer to dispatch monitors as he is now checking if they have more defects whereas before he sent the monitors sealed in "factory state".


----------



## Mannix

I went ahead and ordered from bigclothcraft since he is now advertising he checks monitor for dead pixels and light bleeding before shipping.


----------



## crazykid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juganot*
> 
> This seems like the perfect place to ask this question. I am looking for an shimian (the -lite version) and I was wondering if anyone could suggest a good seller. One who hopefully
> 1) check the monitor works (prefer perfect pixel but not needed)
> 2) pay for shipping back to korea if it arrives dead.
> I wouldn't ask normally but I have looked for ages on ebay and other forums and am just not sure what buyer to go with.


I ordered two Shimian LITE monitors from red-cap in the last couple of weeks and got them within 5 days. Communication is not the strong suit for red-cap, but both the monitors turned out to be great. I received 110-240V adapters, just needed to switch the powercord to USA style. I'm very happy with the montiors.


----------



## crazykid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth*
> 
> Does anyone know what adapter red-cap includes with the Perfect Pixel (or any other) Achieva Shimian?
> It says 220v... Any other details, what adapter should I get if I pick up the shaman?


I received 110-240v powerbrick from red-cap. Only needed to change the powercord to USA style.


----------



## mikeseth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazykid*
> 
> I received 110-240v powerbrick from red-cap. Only needed to change the powercord to USA style.


Any light bleeding issues?


----------



## ElevenEleven

My ShiMian IPSB is from red-cap as well, and I have just about no light bleed or any other issues, like yellow tinting (very very mild). I have one red stuck pixel at the very bottom of the screen, so I never really see it unless I look for it specifically. Some dust under the glass is the only issue, but I still like it so much, the dust is a minor issue (for only $320 anyway, which is what I paid). The default brick that came with it is by Nanjing Frontek 110V+, and it works fine, usually lukewarm to touch.


----------



## mikeseth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> My ShiMian IPSB is from red-cap as well, and I have just about no light bleed or any other issues, like yellow tinting (very very mild). I have one red stuck pixel at the very bottom of the screen, so I never really see it unless I look for it specifically. Some dust under the glass is the only issue, but I still like it so much, the dust is a minor issue (for only $320 anyway, which is what I paid). The default brick that came with it is by Nanjing Frontek 110V+, and it works fine, usually lukewarm to touch.


The dust is my main concern. Going to jump on the regular "Shimian Lite" .... How easy is it to take the stand off? Do I just unscrew it off and put on a mono price one?


----------



## Dabb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> My ShiMian IPSB is from red-cap as well, and I have just about no light bleed or any other issues, like yellow tinting (very very mild). I have one red stuck pixel at the very bottom of the screen, so I never really see it unless I look for it specifically. Some dust under the glass is the only issue, but I still like it so much, the dust is a minor issue (for only $320 anyway, which is what I paid). The default brick that came with it is by Nanjing Frontek 110V+, and it works fine, usually lukewarm to touch.


Haha, ElevenEleven, I feel I've read this post 100 times. It's a shame that these monitors are so popular but there's just no FAQ or "easy thread" where EVERY question is already answered. But I guess the point of forums is to share our knowledge and help others so nothing wrong with people asking, I was one of those and it's what made me join overclock.net so


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yeah, I know... and I agree. I read ALL the posts in multiple monitor threads before buying mine, but lots of people don't want to or don't have time. At this point, it's easy to identify who the good sellers are and what the common issues are, just by looking at lots and lots of posts







I guess I just wanted to emphasize that a lot of these issues people worry about are very minor (like one barely visible stuck pixel or some minute dust). So it's important to test more serious issues like proper operation, backlight stability, etc. instead of worrying about barely visible minute details for this price range.


----------



## Mannix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Some dust under the glass is the only issue, but I still like it so much, the dust is a minor issue (for only $320 anyway, which is what I paid).


I wonder if compressed air can somehow be introduced to blow dust out?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> My ShiMian IPSB is from red-cap as well, and I have just about no light bleed or any other issues, like yellow tinting (very very mild). I have one red stuck pixel at the very bottom of the screen, so I never really see it unless I look for it specifically. Some dust under the glass is the only issue, but I still like it so much, the dust is a minor issue (for only $320 anyway, which is what I paid). The default brick that came with it is by Nanjing Frontek 110V+, and it works fine, usually lukewarm to touch.
> 
> 
> 
> The dust is my main concern. Going to jump on the regular "Shimian Lite" .... How easy is it to take the stand off? Do I just unscrew it off and put on a mono price one?
Click to expand...

Yes its one single screw. Simple.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mannix*
> 
> I wonder if compressed air can somehow be introduced to blow dust out?


In order to do that, you need to lift the glass off the front of the monitor. The glass is held by double-sided tape. While there is a thread about someone successfully removing the glass by heating the tape indirectly (such as with a hairdryer), I have been unable to make my glass budge even a little even after using the highest setting on my hairdryer and trying to use a plunger. Couldn't lift it by a millimeter even, nothing like inserting a credit card and being able to blow some compressed air under the glass. I'd rather not break it and can live with one noticeable spec, since there's nothing else wrong with the monitor, and sellers are not responsible for minute dust (as stated on their auction terms) =/


----------



## mikeseth

Has anyone tried this VESA Stand on the Shimian. From MONOPRICE: PRODUCT ID: 5970 ... just search on monoprice.

Seems to be quite adjustable. $20.63 and reviews say it can hold a 27 or 28" monitor. Any opinions?


----------



## Dabb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Yeah, I know... and I agree. I read ALL the posts in multiple monitor threads before buying mine, but lots of people don't want to or don't have time.


Yeah I guess people just don't have time. I don't want to read over them but I did. I probably looked a total of 300 pages of info about these Korean monitors (at least 3 threads here, one on HF, several others) lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth*
> 
> Has anyone tried this VESA Stand on the Shimian. From MONOPRICE: PRODUCT ID: 5970 ... just search on monoprice.
> Seems to be quite adjustable. $20.63 and reviews say it can hold a 27 or 28" monitor. Any opinions?


Well it'll definitely hold and looks pretty stable. However, to me it looks really ugly.

I have a desk mount and whilst it says it only supports up to 23" 8kg monitors or something, it held the Achieva IPSB completely fine (glass model so it weighs about 9kg give or take). I'm from the UK though but incase you were curious it's the "CMD WHITE Vision Flat Screen LCD Monitor Arm Desk Clamp" which cost me £18 inc delivery (~$27). Looks really good IMO.


----------



## uavv

If your reading this thread and your still deciding to buy an almost no-warranty monitor from the other side of the world, i can tell you it is worth it. I received my QH270-lite a few days ago, I am amazed by the quality, with no AG coating and the high resolution, everything looks crisp and clear. Its almost like having those phone AMOLED screen in 27inches. When you turn up the brightness to max, images looks so real, and games on this look so nice and sharp. AG coating is bad for screens, it has no place in the home computer. I dont care that bezel looks cheap and ugly, especially the back. The stand is very flimsy, but it makes the Shimian very light and thin.
I got it from Dream-seller, he is a very good seller, he checked it before it shipped, in the one week that i was waiting for it he sold 50 of these, that does not include all the other variants, so he is very busy seller.
It came with 1 white stuck pixel near the bottom, you only see it on a black background, is very hard to notice with a high pixel density.
When i plugged it onto my digital set-top box with a dvi-hdmi cable I got a black screen with flashing blue led, so you cant use it as a TV. Also it does not like the power cable been pulled out while its running, it goes to a black screen and the led flashes red, so don't do that. As for people complaining about the minimal controls, remember the apple displays only have a power button , no brightness buttons.

So buy it, if you don't like it sell on line locally for double the price, the only thing that comes close to this is the $800 Samsung 8series 27".
Im worried when apple finds out about this they will just destroy their rejected thunderbolt displays instead of selling them to Shimian.


----------



## Neo Mike

My Shimian IPSM works great as a tv hooked up to set top box. I have D-DVI in the monitor to the video card, then HDMI from set top box to monitor. I just reach behind the monitor and hit the DVI or HDMI button, love this setup.


----------



## crazykid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth*
> 
> Any light bleeding issues?


Nope. Both my monitors are fine. No bleeding issues at all.


----------



## crazykid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth*
> 
> Has anyone tried this VESA Stand on the Shimian. From MONOPRICE: PRODUCT ID: 5970 ... just search on monoprice.
> Seems to be quite adjustable. $20.63 and reviews say it can hold a 27 or 28" monitor. Any opinions?


I use "3 Way Adjustable Tilting Desk Mount Bracket for LCD LED (Max 33Lbs, 13~30inch) - Black" from Monoprice (Product ID: 5402 / Price $21.45) and it works great and looks very good.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juganot*
> 
> Thanks. Please do keep us updated on the progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thinking is the same. I don't mind paying some import taxes and VAT but if it's going to cost me an arm and a leg if it's DOA or defective I really don't want to risk it.
> Please do pm me or post up on here when you get the replys, would be super helpful.


I got reply from BCC, he pays for return shipping in case of defective monitor or DOA.

Still nothing from dream-seller and red-cap.


----------



## Rkkonrad

Did you message ta_planet? I remember a few pages back that someone had some issues with their monitor and was trying to send it back to ta_plant, but I don't think he ever followed up. Just curious, because the pixel perfect shimian there looks mighty attractive. At the beginning of this thread anyways he seemed like the guy to go with.


----------



## mikeseth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> My ShiMian IPSB is from red-cap as well, and I have just about no light bleed or any other issues, like yellow tinting (very very mild). I have one red stuck pixel at the very bottom of the screen, so I never really see it unless I look for it specifically. Some dust under the glass is the only issue, but I still like it so much, the dust is a minor issue (for only $320 anyway, which is what I paid). The default brick that came with it is by Nanjing Frontek 110V+, and it works fine, usually lukewarm to touch.


I asked red-cap and they said it only comes with a 220v adapter.... Back to the Potalion it is then... still figuring out if anyone has gotten it to work with OS X.


----------



## Juganot

Ok so I will probably take the dive with dream-seller but before I do I was wondering if anyone can tell me if my gpu is compatible with the Shimian.

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Graphics+Cards/ATI/ATI+6800+Series+/Sapphire+ATI+Radeon+HD+6870+1024MB+GDDR5+PCI-Express+Graphics+Card+with+FREE+Shogun+2+Game+?productId=44608

Listed as having a single link DVI-D and a dual link DVI-I.

Will both DVI-D dual link and DVI-I dual link run this monitor? or does it have to be a specific one rather than both.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Can anyone show me how to increase the refresh rate? I have mine at 65Hz but it won't go any higher.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dabb*
> 
> I have a desk mount and whilst it says it only supports up to 23" 8kg monitors or something, it held the Achieva IPSB completely fine (glass model so it weighs about 9kg give or take). I'm from the UK though but incase you were curious it's the "CMD WHITE Vision Flat Screen LCD Monitor Arm Desk Clamp" which cost me £18 inc delivery (~$27). Looks really good IMO.


Where did you get that from? I'd be interested in getting one of those if you have a link please?

Cheers ...


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juganot*
> 
> Ok so I will probably take the dive with dream-seller but before I do I was wondering if anyone can tell me if my gpu is compatible with the Shimian.
> http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Graphics+Cards/ATI/ATI+6800+Series+/Sapphire+ATI+Radeon+HD+6870+1024MB+GDDR5+PCI-Express+Graphics+Card+with+FREE+Shogun+2+Game+?productId=44608
> Listed as having a single link DVI-D and a dual link DVI-I.
> Will both DVI-D dual link and DVI-I dual link run this monitor? or does it have to be a specific one rather than both.


The dual link DVI-I will work. It has an analog signal in addition to the digital one. That is why you can also connect a VGA monitor. DVI-D only has the digital signal, but will also work with these monitors.

It better had work as I also have a 6870 and have a Shimian on the way.


----------



## gogusrl

I already posted in the catleap/shimian thread but I'll do a quick review here as well.

Bought mine from dream-seller, took him 48 hours to say something after I ordered it but when he did it was with the tracking info. Bought the cheapest version at 297$ + 15$ shipping (4 days to Romania) + 15$ taxes (declared as a 100$ gift), The monitor had a printed paper about how he opened and checked my monitor before shipping. It's absolutely flawless, no dead/stuck pixels or backlight bleeding.

This is by far the best purchase I have made in years and I think I have spent hours already just staring at my wallpaper.


----------



## Juganot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gogusrl*
> 
> I already posted in the catleap/shimian thread but I'll do a quick review here as well.
> Bought mine from dream-seller, took him 48 hours to say something after I ordered it but when he did it was with the tracking info. Bought the cheapest version at 297$ + 15$ shipping (4 days to Romania) + 15$ taxes (declared as a 100$ gift), The monitor had a printed paper about how he opened and checked my monitor before shipping. It's absolutely flawless, no dead/stuck pixels or backlight bleeding.
> This is by far the best purchase I have made in years and I think I have spent hours already just staring at my wallpaper.


Do you know the return policy on faulty monitors? aka do I have to pay for shipping back?


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juganot*
> 
> Do you know the return policy on faulty monitors? aka do I have to pay for shipping back?


I believe AW and BCC pays return shipping on a DOA/faulty monitor, depending on what the fault is. That may be for a pixel defect in perfect pixel models, for example.


----------



## Dabb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Where did you get that from? I'd be interested in getting one of those if you have a link please?
> Cheers ...


It was listed for £20 on eBay Uk if you search for it in "Completed listings". You can send the seller an email and see if he'll relist it.

I don't think we're allowed to list ebay links so I can't link it to you.


----------



## Pikey

Cheers Dabb!


----------



## Juganot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dabb*
> 
> It was listed for £20 on eBay Uk if you search for it in "Completed listings". You can send the seller an email and see if he'll relist it.
> I don't think we're allowed to list ebay links so I can't link it to you.


Just a random question. What costs did you get with import and vat?


----------



## Dabb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Cheers Dabb!


Ah just checked, it's not coming up in "Completed listings" anymore. Guess the listing ended too long ago.

Breaking the rules here but see if this works: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400289775944#ht_1444wt_873
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juganot*
> 
> Just a random question. What costs did you get with import and vat?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dabb*
> Customs Duty - £0
> Excise Duty - £0
> Import VAT - £23.45
> Other - £0
> Clearance Fee - £13.50
> Total: £36.95


That was shipping using EMS (once it reaches UK it's handed over to Parcelforce).


----------



## Juganot

Thanks Dabb. Why didn't they charge customs duty? I imagine it was noted down as a gift? (if so I am surprised heathrow allowed it to stay like that lol)

I am 99.99% sure you have said but I have forgotten. Who did you order from again?


----------



## Dabb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juganot*
> 
> Thanks Dabb. Why didn't they charge customs duty? I imagine it was noted down as a gift? (if so I am surprised heathrow allowed it to stay like that lol)
> I am 99.99% sure you have said but I have forgotten. Who did you order from again?


Yup marked as gift so I was charged 20% VAT (over £40 = VAT charged).

It was from dream-seller. (He used EMS shipping)


----------



## Juganot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dabb*
> 
> Yup marked as gift so I was charged 20% VAT (over £40 = VAT charged).
> It was from dream-seller. (He used EMS shipping)


Thanks for that.

Now to wait for his reply to my question on whether or not he covers postage on DOA or faulty goods.


----------



## Dabb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juganot*
> 
> Thanks for that.
> Now to wait for his reply to my question on whether or not he covers postage on DOA or faulty goods.


Yup he does, I'm returning my Achieva Shimian QH270-IPSB cos it was faulty. (Many many "dead pixels"/LCD problem and flickering).

He said he'll give me a full refund plus the shipping costs after the monitor's checked.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dabb*
> 
> Ah just checked, it's not coming up in "Completed listings" anymore. Guess the listing ended too long ago.
> Breaking the rules here but see if this works: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400289775944#ht_1444wt_873


Looks like you got it while it was on sale .. nice one!

Meanwhile I've gone for one of these Shimians! I bought from seller 'Bigclothcraft' in the end , he implies in his listings that he does an extra checking service to guarantee a working monitor! .. we'll see when it arrives (on Monday probably!)
I've gone for the standard model for $327.90. Approximately £215 ... so many prices and sellers to choose from ...


----------



## kazzjohnson

I wanted to buy from bigclothcraft as well but his $40 shipping on top of $308 turned me away... Guess I'm going with dream-seller for $313.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> I wanted to buy from bigclothcraft as well but his $40 shipping on top of $308 turned me away... Guess I'm going with dream-seller for $313.


What extra $40 are you talking about?.. I see free shipping.


----------



## kazzjohnson

I guess he charges shipping to Europe...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> I guess he charges shipping to Europe...


I still don't see it. Free shipping to most of Europe, U.S., Canada is what I see. There might be some import taxes though.


----------



## kazzjohnson

I guess I just have bad luck because I was really eager to buy from him.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Oh, my bad, Croatia might be one of the countries that he charges higher shipping to or something... I was looking at this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150819190880?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_15171wt_1168

And it indicates free international shipping to the U.S. I do see the $40 charge to Croatia


----------



## Pikey

It depends on which listing you are looking at .. and some sellers seem to charge less for the goods and more for the shipping!

I just went by the total , it's easier that way!

Look at this one for example ... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/QH270-IPSB-Achieva-ShiMian-27-White-LED-QHD-DVI-2560x1440-16-9-Wide-Monitor-/320875982004?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab5b2ecb4


----------



## LC155

Guys, I might go with a Shimian now. While I prefer the quality of the crossover bezel, the cheapness of the Shimian (and the lack of flickering issues) has made me reconsider.

I just have a question:

How often does the bezel issue happen on the lite version? (it dips down at the top middle, covering a few of the top row pixels. I heard it can be fixed, but I don't know how)


----------



## gogusrl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> Guys, I might go with a Shimian now. While I prefer the quality of the crossover bezel, the cheapness of the Shimian (and the lack of flickering issues) has made me reconsider.
> I just have a question:
> How often does the bezel issue happen on the lite version? (it dips down at the top middle, covering a few of the top row pixels. I heard it can be fixed, but I don't know how)


I checked after reading your post and mine indeed has a few pixels covered at the top but it's so unnoticeable that I had to check specifically for it to notice it.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> Guys, I might go with a Shimian now. While I prefer the quality of the crossover bezel, the cheapness of the Shimian (and the lack of flickering issues) has made me reconsider.
> I just have a question:
> How often does the bezel issue happen on the lite version? (it dips down at the top middle, covering a few of the top row pixels. I heard it can be fixed, but I don't know how)


It seems as if the bezel is too flexible for the span. Someone removed the bezel and placed a support (stacked coins) at center span, fixed between the panel and the bezel. When I get my own, I'll probably live with the few missing pixels. I'm not comfortable opening mine unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Prad's Review of the Achieva Shimian QH300 is up, it received their lowest rating

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-shimian-qh300.html

Below is my interpretation

+Good Viewing Angles
+Good Screen Uniformity
+Good Pixel Response Times
+100% sRGB Coverage
-Typical Grainy Matte Coating
-Mediocre Contrast/blacks (700:1 only at the max brightness...30" IPS pretty much always have mediocre contrast)
-Contrast is greatly reduced when you turn down the brightness (450:1 after calibration @140cdm/2 which is horrendous imo)
-Have to keep the displays brightness cranked to keep the contrast around 700:1
-Over 1 frame of Input Lag
-Distorted 16:9 image (stretched) with external sources (consoles/blu ray players)
-Power Consumption


----------



## ElevenEleven

Is the ShiMian bezel fairly easy to temporarily remove? (the non IPSB tempered glass version). Wondering if I get the IPSI (internal glass) if I'll be able to open that more easily vs. unsuccessfully prying my current glass screen off my dusty IPSB.


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsmoother2012*
> 
> It seems as if the bezel is too flexible for the span. Someone removed the bezel and placed a support (stacked coins) at center span, fixed between the panel and the bezel. When I get my own, I'll probably live with the few missing pixels. I'm not comfortable opening mine unless absolutely necessary.


Hmm... That's a bit of a pain. I wonder if the Hazro rebrand did that too... never heard of that problem from that side.


----------



## Juganot

The monitors bezel on the achieva shimian covers a few rows of pixels on the top of the monitor?


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juganot*
> 
> The monitors bezel on the achieva shimian covers a few rows of pixels on the top of the monitor?


Seems to be that way. It'd really annoy me too.


----------



## Juganot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> Seems to be that way. It'd really annoy me too.


Depends how noticeable it is really. I can see it being uber annoying if clearly visible.


----------



## Xenocide23

Just a heads up to people considering ordering this monitor. I ordered the Tempered glass model from bigclothcraft about a week ago. It arrived quickly but instead of receiving the IBSB model that I thought I would receive I opened my box to find the IPSI model. In addition, the monitor had fairly strong blue tint to the image that I had to adjust using a new color profile. Lastly there appears to be one dead/stuck pixel and one area (2-3 pixels) that are either dead or under dust (I can't tell which). Overall I'm satisfied with the monitor but still with I received the glass to glass monitor I was originally expecting.

Edit: When I contacted the seller he said that the IPSI model is the new updated model so the other tempered glass version may be discontinued in the near future.


----------



## Juganot

I have heard many people talk about dust under the glass and such so I was wondering is this a problem for specific models? like do the models with the tempered glass have problem with dust or can it be with any types? because I am looking to get the lite version and was just wondering.


----------



## ElevenEleven

! Finally someone responding here about an IPSI model. Could you please post some photos - overall and close ups of the bezel? Also inspect your monitor closely with a white background and tell me if you see lots of tiny water-droplet-like dust particles that look prismatic rather than just dark? Dust may definitely appear as dead pixels. Just move your head and see if the spots move with respect to the panel (if so, then they are dust and not dead pixels). Thank you!!!! I'm interested in this model and there's practically zero information available on it from user reviews.


----------



## Xenocide23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juganot*
> 
> I have heard many people talk about dust under the glass and such so I was wondering is this a problem for specific models? like do the models with the tempered glass have problem with dust or can it be with any types? because I am looking to get the lite version and was just wondering.


I'm almost positive dust only occurs on tempered glass models since the glass is added in an environment that is not 100% dust free. Had I known I would receive the IPSI model I probably would just order the lite version and save $15 since my primary motivation for having glass be the edge to edge smooth glass surface that the Apple Cinema Displays have.


----------



## Xenocide23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> ! Finally someone responding here about an IPSI model. Could you please post some photos - overall and close ups of the bezel? Also inspect your monitor closely with a white background and tell me if you see lots of tiny water-droplet-like dust particles that look prismatic rather than just dark? Dust may definitely appear as dead pixels. Just move your head and see if the spots move with respect to the panel (if so, then they are dust and not dead pixels). Thank you!!!! I'm interested in this model and there's practically zero information available on it from user reviews.


Yeah it appears that there is a ~2 pixel area of dust in the top right-hand corner. In addition there are other tiny dust elements that can be observed if you place a bright light on the monitor but otherwise are invisible under normal use.

To fix the blue tint issue I ended up using a crossleap profile that someone uploaded to correct their own blue tint problem. The colors now appear close to normal but still slightly off since I don't own a colorimeter.

I uploaded two up close pictures of the bezel. It appears similar to the q270-lite except that the plastic has a hair-line brushed pattern instead of being glossy.
This seller appears to be selling it for only $299 now: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Premium-Achieva-QH270-IPSBS-27-LED-Monitor-with-Tempered-NEW-GLASS-2560x1440-/190694099648?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item2c66410ac0#ht_10591wt_1163


----------



## Dabb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenocide23*
> 
> It arrived quickly but instead of receiving the IBSB model that I thought I would receive I opened my box to find the IPSI model.
> 
> Edit: When I contacted the seller he said that the IPSI model is the new updated model so the other tempered glass version may be discontinued in the near future.


That's a poor response from the seller and poor play from the manufacturer... I think the manufacturer just gave the IPSI models to sellers and repackaged them in the IPSB boxes. The sellers were then unaware and just sold it as is, and now when they receive a complaint, they just say "oh sorry it's the updated model, the IPSB is not discontinued". Poor play.

EDIT: Also wasn't the IPSI meant to solve the dust problem of the IPSB models? So much false advertising going on...


----------



## Xenocide23

I was kinda annoyed at first but its not really worth going through the hassle of filing a dispute with the seller or shipping the monitor back to korea for an exchange/refund. The initial blue tint was far more annoying but now that I've got that under control I'm more or less satisfied with the monitor.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenocide23*
> 
> Yeah it appears that there is a ~2 pixel area of dust in the top right-hand corner. In addition there are other tiny dust elements that can be observed if you place a bright light on the monitor but otherwise are invisible under normal use.
> To fix the blue tint issue I ended up using a crossleap profile that someone uploaded to correct their own blue tint problem. The colors now appear close to normal but still slightly off since I don't own a colorimeter.
> I uploaded two up close pictures of the bezel. It appears similar to the q270-lite except that the plastic has a hair-line brushed pattern instead of being glossy.


Thank you very much. And finally, could you take a photo without flash of the whole monitor front including the bezel? (with lights on in your room) Just want to see what the bezel looks like at normal distance without flash.


----------



## Xenocide23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Thank you very much. And finally, could you take a photo without flash of the whole monitor front including the bezel? (with lights on in your room) Just want to see what the bezel looks like at normal distance without flash.


Here you go. The lighting in my room isn't great so this is the best I can do at the moment. As you can see the screen is quite glossy and does reflect some images in normal lighting.


----------



## Mannix

Anyone tried TFTCentral's profile for the hazro found here? Backlighting setting is 2 for this profile.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Thanks very much!! +rep It is interesting that the inner edges of the bezel (the ones that curve in toward the screen) are glossy, or at least appear to be in all of the photos. So only the very front is matte.


----------



## Dart06

I got my Shimian today locally here in Korea. I was originally searching for a Catleap but had no luck and randomly came across the Shimian knowing full well what it was.

Ended up paying about 240$ here for it since it was local and I didn't have to ship it overseas.


----------



## Pikey

Thanks for the pics folks!

Is there a particular place for getting these ICC profiles?


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juganot*
> 
> Depends how noticeable it is really. I can see it being uber annoying if clearly visible.


Depends on you personally. If you aren't bothered by losing a few pixels, go for it. If you're the kind of person that would constantly look for it (aka me) don't bother.


----------



## kaze892

anyone got pics to the back of the monitor casing removed?
plan to strip down to the front and back to reduce the bezel for triple setup but have to find out if vesa mount will still be there after taking out the casing
and can the non tempered glass version bezel be removed same way as the tempered glass with a hot gun and a card?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Thanks very much!! +rep It is interesting that the inner edges of the bezel (the ones that curve in toward the screen) are glossy, or at least appear to be in all of the photos. So only the very front is matte.


None of it is matte the flat edge is also glossy.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> None of it is matte the flat edge is also glossy.


I was talking about the IPSI model reviewed above by Xenocide23. It has black plastic front with "hairline" brushed metal look, but it appears that it's only brushed on the front and not the edge parts of the bezel that curve in toward the screen.

Here's a photo of IPSI from a guy on another forum:
http://i.imgur.com/dkcv8l.jpg?1


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> None of it is matte the flat edge is also glossy.
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about the IPSI model reviewed above by Xenocide23. It has black plastic front with "hairline" brushed metal look, but it appears that it's only brushed on the front and not the edge parts of the bezel that curve in toward the screen.
> 
> Here's a photo of IPSI from a guy on another forum:
> http://i.imgur.com/dkcv8l.jpg?1
Click to expand...

Oh sorry man I missed that. Bummer I thought they all had the same bezel that looks really nice. Although is that one with a glass screen it looks like a mirror. Mine has plenty of glare but I don't think its that much.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh sorry man I missed that. Bummer I thought they all had the same bezel that looks really nice. Although is that one with a glass screen it looks like a mirror. Mine has plenty of glare but I don't think its that much.


It appears that these companies react very quickly to customer reactions. Not like the majors who produce a product with a long life cycle and take it or leave it.


----------



## ElevenEleven

The one that has a full glass surface is IPSB (I have one). The IPSI is a new version of a tempered glass ShiMian - it has tempered glass front _under_ the bezel, and the bezel has that brushed look versus the shiny plastic. I guess both have equal dust problem, as the glass is not installed in a clean room. Originally it was thought that the IPSI was not going to have as much dust, but then in updated listings, the two are classified as equivalent. Both are made for internet cafes and such, so that the front is durable. I think the brushed look is more classy and wish that they'd update Lite versions with it too.

In defense of the tempered glass dust issue though, vast majority of it is unnoticeable, even on white background. I only have one piece that I can really see that I have since come to terms with, because it was cheap and the overall monitor appearance is gorgeous.


----------



## lightsout

I agree I really like the look of that new bezel. That said I am very happy with my monitor as well. I got the non glass one. Really took my computing experience to a new level.


----------



## fullhd99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Is the ShiMian bezel fairly easy to temporarily remove? (the non IPSB tempered glass version). Wondering if I get the IPSI (internal glass) if I'll be able to open that more easily vs. unsuccessfully prying my current glass screen off my dusty IPSB.


open the glass panel shimian IPSB monitor to remove dust more difficult because is use doubel tape
easier to open apple cinema display because it uses a magnet for installation glass as Plug N Play


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenocide23*
> 
> Just a heads up to people considering ordering this monitor. I ordered the Tempered glass model from bigclothcraft about a week ago. It arrived quickly but instead of receiving the IBSB model that I thought I would receive I opened my box to find the IPSI model. In addition, the monitor had fairly strong blue tint to the image that I had to adjust using a new color profile. Lastly there appears to be one dead/stuck pixel and one area (2-3 pixels) that are either dead or under dust (I can't tell which). Overall I'm satisfied with the monitor but still with I received the glass to glass monitor I was originally expecting.
> Edit: When I contacted the seller he said that the IPSI model is the new updated model so the other tempered glass version may be discontinued in the near future.


Fault Achieva Shimian give "IPSI" model gwith "IPSB" box and sticker








maybe this is new IPSB model with glass inside old IPSB model with glass outside
glass outside easier to open even if extra care,than inside glass to clean dust
I personally prefer IPSB glass outside because similar Apple Cinema Display


































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> The one that has a full glass surface is IPSB (I have one). The IPSI is a new version of a tempered glass ShiMian - it has tempered glass front _under_ the bezel, and the bezel has that brushed look versus the shiny plastic. I guess both have equal dust problem, as the glass is not installed in a clean room. Originally it was thought that the IPSI was not going to have as much dust, but then in updated listings, the two are classified as equivalent. Both are made for internet cafes and such, so that the front is durable. I think the brushed look is more classy and wish that they'd update Lite versions with it too.
> In defense of the tempered glass dust issue though, vast majority of it is unnoticeable, even on white background. I only have one piece that I can really see that I have since come to terms with, because it was cheap and the overall monitor appearance is gorgeous.


i do not know UK brand HAZRO rebranding achieva shimian have same problems with dust
if 100% dust free definitely achieva produce for hazro with different standard than reguler shimian product


----------



## Diogenes5

Finally bit the bullet on this. Picked it over the yamasaki because of easier vesa mounting and over the PCBank 2700 because of build quality and over Crossover because of price.

Hopefully, I don't get any dead pixels or whine. *crosses fingers*


----------



## kazzjohnson

Me too. Which seller did you buy from? I bought from red-cap.

Good luck to us both.


----------



## Diogenes5

Grabbed one from Dream-Seller. He was the cheapest. Really wanted the tempered glass one but was too afraid of dust and can't be bothered to take it apart. Hopefully mine is only A- because the panel had a scant few dead pixels (many just go away with the proper method). Really excited. Have a Dell U2312HM but always wanted something a little bigger but couldn't justify the cost.


----------



## Pikey

WOW ... got mine in today! ... looks really great at first use ... can't see any dead/stuck pixels or any problems at all!!

Got it from seller 'Bigclothcraft' for £210 total and had to pay £13.97 for customs duty , not unexpected.

Here's some quick snaps ...











and the UK power brick ... just plugged in a normal PC lead , although there was a convertor supplied!



... excuse me ... going to have a play!!


----------



## LC155

Was that the lite version? How's the top bezel? Does it dip down a bit?


----------



## Pikey

Yeah , it is the 'Lite' version ... here's the actual ebay ad ..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150784137898?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Top bezel is fine as far as I can tell , no visible dip! ...


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Yeah , it is the 'Lite' version ... here's the actual ebay ad ..
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150784137898?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Top bezel is fine as far as I can tell , no visible dip! ...


Remember the resolution, it might not be visible easily. Run a line @ 1, 2, 3, etc pixels across the top of screen and see if any pixels missing.

AFTER you play, of course.


----------



## Pikey

Well , I've tried taking some more snaps ... if there is a dip in the bezel , it's virtually impossible to see it! This is with the High Contrast White theme by the way.









I don't have a camera so this is about as good as I can do .. hope it helps anyway!


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Well , I've tried taking some more snaps ... if there is a dip in the bezel , it's virtually impossible to see it! This is with the High Contrast White theme by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a camera so this is about as good as I can do .. hope it helps anyway!


Thanks a lot. Not that it really mattered at this point for me as I'm picking up mine at Fedex office in about 1 hour, but some here claimed that possible defect as reason not to buy.


----------



## LC155

Huh, that's interesting.

Did you say what the manufacture date was? Perhaps they received complaints about it, and have silently corrected it. It'd be handy if those who are getting theirs soon report back too.

(Basically, if it's not there anymore, I have no excuse NOT to get the Shimian, considering it's about £50 cheaper than a PP crossover)


----------



## Pikey

It's marked '2012.05' on the label on the back (and on the box!) .. really chuffed with it!


----------



## jsmoother2012

Fedex has pissed me off. Went to pick up and was told over US$100 charges (duty & VAT). ALL computer related stuff are duty and VAT free where I live (Trinidad & Tobago). The country manager said " you can pay the charges now and get it or wait 3 days for us to fix the issue". 3 days from Korea to here and now 3 more days to fix their incompetence.

Anyone know how to file a formal complaint to the Head office?


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

I just purchased my Shimian-lite for $340!!!









(3-yr SquareTrade warranty included, which I called them, and they confirmed that they would honor the warranty)

My question is... because this is coming from overseas... do I need to worry about paying any extra fees once it gets here? (basically what I'm asking is.. Do I need to declare the item as a gift or something, so I don't have to pay any extra fees?) [Shipping to USA]


----------



## kazzjohnson

USA and South Korea supposedly have some kind of free trade agreement so there shouldn't be any duty. Not sure about taxes, but probably no taxes either.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> USA and South Korea supposedly have some kind of free trade agreement so there shouldn't be any duty. Not sure about taxes, but probably no taxes either.


thx!


----------



## Mannix

My Lite monitor came today from BCC and no top bezel problem detected. It works flawlessly with a ATI HD5670. Need to increase dpi with this resolution to make fonts look good. Spent 15 mins with the colorimeter and impressed with the blacks it can produce! The TFTCentral ICC profile for the hazro was pretty close with difference being in luminance setting. I'd use that if you have no colorimeter to make a proper ICC.

Thank god for NO AG. Great seeing real whites again like with NEC's opticlear coating. There is no getting around a crappy AG matte but you can always correct a rooms lighting for a glossy.


----------



## Mannix




----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mannix*
> 
> My Lite monitor came today from BCC and no top bezel problem detected. It works flawlessly with a ATI HD5670. Need to increase dpi with this resolution to make fonts look good. Spent 15 mins with the colorimeter and impressed with the blacks it can produce! The TFTCentral ICC profile for the hazro was pretty close with difference being in luminance setting. I'd use that if you have no colorimeter to make a proper ICC.
> Thank god for NO AG. Great seeing real whites again like with NEC's opticlear coating. There is no getting around a crappy AG matte but you can always correct a rooms lighting for a glossy.


Manufacture date of your Shimian?


----------



## lubu2186

hello all,
I'm new here and I just purchased a Shimian monitor from dreamseller via ebay. I'm from the US and from what I'm understanding the monitor I just ordered does NOT come with a power brick.

This is the model that I purchased:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-IPSB-Quad-HD-2560x1440-16-9-27-Monitor-Tempered-Glass-/320857320377?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab4962bb9

if it does then great I just need a separate standard US power cord like those that go into a computer"s power supply. If not, I don't know what I need.

Any advise is greatly appreciated.

Thank You!


----------



## Dabb

Just an update on the original monitor (Achieva Shimian from dream-seller), I've received a full refund for both the original transaction plus the returns postage to him. He decided to test it himself and didn't return it to the Achieva factory so I basically received my refund a day after he received the monitor. Brilliant seller I must say!


----------



## Mannix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lubu2186*
> 
> hello all,
> I'm new here and I just purchased a Shimian monitor from dreamseller via ebay. I'm from the US and from what I'm understanding the monitor I just ordered does NOT come with a power brick.


Notice "Power Supply: 24V / 5A (Adapter)", so it comes with one.

Any US computer or monitor power cord will work with it.


----------



## Mannix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> Manufacture date of your Shimian?


June 2012.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lubu2186*
> 
> hello all,
> I'm new here and I just purchased a Shimian monitor from dreamseller via ebay. I'm from the US and from what I'm understanding the monitor I just ordered does NOT come with a power brick.
> This is the model that I purchased:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-IPSB-Quad-HD-2560x1440-16-9-27-Monitor-Tempered-Glass-/320857320377?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab4962bb9
> if it does then great I just need a separate standard US power cord like those that go into a computer"s power supply. If not, I don't know what I need.
> Any advise is greatly appreciated.
> Thank You!


Yeah, you just need a power cord.. (Almost every major electronic has this cord)


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mannix*
> 
> The TFTCentral ICC profile for the hazro was pretty close with difference being in luminance setting. I'd use that if you have no colorimeter to make a proper ICC..


Thanks for the tip ... time to experiment a bit!

Totally agree about the anti-glare coating , I never really noticed it before with my LG monitor (good though it is .. served me well for a couple of years!) .. but the difference is like night and day!


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bipod*
> 
> Don't you guys really have any backlight bleeding problem?
> Here is mine on medium brightness:
> 
> And on maximum brightness:
> 
> BTW: My top bezel also covers a few pixels (only visible if you display 1-2 pixel with frame around the screen though).


Is that typical?
My Potalion 27" also has that same pattern of bleed


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mannix*
> 
> June 2012.


Seem the ones made in the past couple of months have been improved in regards to the bezel issue, that's two so far. Hmm.

To the picture above: Stand further back. That's IPS glow, not bleed.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> Seem the ones made in the past couple of months have been improved in regards to the bezel issue, that's two so far. Hmm.
> To the picture above: Stand further back. That's IPS glow, not bleed.


Really? Cause that's what my monitor looks like close up. What's back light bleed then?


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Really? Cause that's what my monitor looks like close up. What's back light bleed then?


Backight bleed IS like that, but that glow in the corners is because of the IPS panel when close up. Stand back, lights off, and have a look then. If you see bleed similar to the glow, then you have it.

You can see how it's IPS glow because it increases in intensity when he goes to a more extreme angle.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> Backight bleed IS like that, but that glow in the corners is because of the IPS panel when close up. Stand back, lights off, and have a look then. If you see bleed similar to the glow, then you have it.
> You can see how it's IPS glow because it increases in intensity when he goes to a more extreme angle.


ah ok thanks. I'll try it tonight. how far back? 1 meter?


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> ah ok thanks. I'll try it tonight. how far back? 1 meter?


The farther back you can go, the better. And make sure the camera lens is level with the middle of the monitor to, to reduce the glow as much as possible.


----------



## throne4me

Looking forward to order it soon!!


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Fellow Shimian owners...

Did you purchase a monitor that came with the US converted power brick? (rated at 110v)

Did you simply plug a power cord into the brick and move on with your life?

Did you purchase a new brick?

or..

Did you purchase a step-down transformer?


----------



## ElevenEleven

I purchased mine with 110V power bricks and plugged regular power cord into them. Some sellers only offer 220V and thereabouts bricks, so you may have to buy a replacement on your own (around $25 on eBay, I believe). Or you can just go with a seller who includes U.S.-compatible adapters in their listings already.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I purchased mine with 110V power bricks and plugged regular power cord into them. Some sellers only offer 220V and thereabouts bricks, so you may have to buy a replacement on your own (around $25 on eBay, I believe). Or you can just go with a seller who includes U.S.-compatible adapters in their listings already.


So, let's say I just used the brick it came w/ (ppl are doing that and they're saying it's working fine)

If something goes wrong would it ruin the brick, the monitor, or both?


----------



## jsmoother2012

An Achieva Shimian QH270 Lite Pixel perfect model from TAPlanet.

Finally picked up mine from local Fedex office today. Unboxed, plugged it to my 6870 and power brick and booted PC.

1) Took a few seconds to get power plug orientated correctly. It's not quite a four pin square. Close enough to cause mistakes, but two of the pins are slightly further apart that the other two. once you see that, it connects easily.

2) On boot up, the power brick had a solid green light and the monitor led had solid blue, but no picture appeared. Heard windows launch but still no picture. Some slight worry but decided to switch the monitor off and then on again. The windows desktop appeared as if nothing was wrong.

3) My eyes are not the best and I thought I might have to increase the font size, but the sheer clarity of the letters make me able to see a lot better than I expected.

4) Out of the box, I'm not noticing any noticeable color variations.

5) I ordered a pixel perfect Lite model from TaPlanet and it appears to be exactly as advertised. A hand written note was included, certifying it as pixel perfect.

6) I am coming from a 1366x768 18.5" monitor (don't laugh), and when I started a couple games, they ran at 1366x768 filling the whole screen. COH and Supreme Commander 2. Reset in game menu and they are now running at native res. The point is, it appears you CAN game at lower resolutions and have the use of the full screen. The images will not be as sharp but will be usable for those with lower spec video cards.

7) Can see full boot menu.

8) Power brick gets quite warm. This is a 110-240 Volts 50/60 Hz model. I had to use a PC power supply cord as the included one was for Korea. A Welltronics AC/DC Adapter (WTS24055). We will see.

9) No drooping of top bezel.

10) Light bleed is minimal.

11) Am running at about 50% brightness levels.

12) Stand is more than adequate and easy to adjust tilt.

I am very happy with this purchase. The service from the seller, TaPlanet, was excellent. Four days from Korea with an additional three days correcting Fedex's screw-up in charging me duty & Vat. Computer stuff is duty free & Vat free here.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> So, let's say I just used the brick it came w/ (ppl are doing that and they're saying it's working fine)
> If something goes wrong would it ruin the brick, the monitor, or both?


I would think feeding 110V to a 220V spec'd power brick would have input currents twice as large as designed to handle. maybe that is why some here are reporting hot power bricks. Works fine for a while but the extra heat causes accelerated failure rates.


----------



## BigHerky

Has anyone else had issues attaching the stand? The screws heads on mine get stuck on the plastic and don't allow them to be screwed in completely. This causes the monitor to rock forwards and backwards on the stand and won't really stand up on its own.


----------



## Diogenes5

Ordered from dream-seller. He shipped yesterday yesterday by DHL. Is it overnight once they ship? Does anyone know?


----------



## kazzjohnson

My Shimian got shipped on 26th (Tuesday), I hope it will arrive tomorrow (29th, Friday), otherwise I'll probably have to wait for Monday.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsmoother2012*
> 
> 8) Power brick gets quite warm. This is a 110-240 Volts 50/60 Hz model. I had to use a PC power supply cord as the included one was for Korea. A Welltronics AC/DC Adapter (WTS24055). We will see.


I have 2 of those bricks now. I have tested the temperature - use correlation, and they are hottest at maximum brightness when a monitor is quickly changing pictures, such as playing a colorful video - so basically at maximum current draw. If you use low brightness, as most of us do (I use the 3rd lowest brightness level on both of my monitors) and just browse the web, the bricks will be just lukewarm-to-warm and normal.


----------



## kazzjohnson

EMS tracking was last updated on June the 27th, should I worry?


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> Ordered from dream-seller. He shipped yesterday yesterday by DHL. Is it overnight once they ship? Does anyone know?


I seriously doubt it'll arrive that fast... It'll probably take a few days 3-5? I bought mine from dream-seller also and he shipped it out on the 28th. (It's still in transit. Just follow the tracking number they sent you)


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> EMS tracking was last updated on June the 27th, should I worry?


Eh.. I wouldn't worry yet.


----------



## Polarity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> I seriously doubt it'll arrive that fast... It'll probably take a few days 3-5? I bought mine from dream-seller also and he shipped it out on the 28th. (It's still in transit. Just follow the tracking number they sent you)


hey can u tell us if dream-seller include the adapter?


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarity*
> 
> hey can u tell us if dream-seller include the adapter?


He said he doesn't include an adapter in the ad when I bought the monitor.. So idk why he would include one. That'd be nice if he does. I already bought this just in case.

link

If he does include an adapter (it has to be rated @110-120v. Not the 220-240v of the rest of the world's voltage, lol), then I'll just return the step up transformer.


----------



## kazzjohnson

My Shimian is inside the country, I hope I'll have it on my desk as early as Monday.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> My Shimian is inside the country, I hope I'll have it on my desk as early as Monday.


Me 2


----------



## Qu1ckset

Questions if i buy a "achieva shimian PERFECT PIXEL" its guaranteed to have no dead, or stuck pixels?


----------



## LC155

That's the premise, yes. However, one or two may slip buy. Whether you get a refund after returning it, or just a discount, is up to the seller.

(AW lets you return them, for example, but they don't do PP shimian's)


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> That's the premise, yes. However, one or two may slip buy. Whether you get a refund after returning it, or just a discount, is up to the seller.
> (AW lets you return them, for example, but they don't do PP shimian's)


how have the shimians been of late, been getting better? been seeing post crossovers and stuff, cant decide which one i want


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Questions if i buy a "achieva shimian PERFECT PIXEL" its guaranteed to have no dead, or stuck pixels?


I got one 3 days ago from Ta-Planet. Checked out other display qualities with this http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php and all good.

He gives a $10 refund for every bad pixel found, which is AFAIK, unique. A hand written note was included saying, passed for 'pixel perfect'.


----------



## kaze892

anyone got any chance on getting ps3 to work without multi input version.
i cant get it to work with dvi-d(single link) - hdmi in 720p
must i use the dual link provided with hdmi adapter?
all the dual link to hdmi adapter sold seem to be single link on the inside


----------



## blackhand

so with the monitor you will have to buy: a new power brick / adapter and/or cable and a dvi dual link cable and you should be set right? or does the cable come with?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhand*
> 
> so with the monitor you will have to buy: a new power brick / adapter and/or cable and a dvi dual link cable and you should be set right? or does the cable come with?


All I needed was a power cord from a psu. Came with a 110v brick from BCC it says in his listing if it comes with 220 or 110.


----------



## Mannix

How do you clean the screen on these things without the front glass? The usual method makes it worst.


----------



## skalman

Been thinking of buying this monitor. I've heard a lot of bad things about the stand, but it can't really be as crappy as everyone says?
Is the stand of the Yamakasi Q270 better, or is there any other equally priced model with a better stnad?
I've heard that the Crossover stand is better, but how much?


----------



## LC155

Catleap stand is the worst; the entire monitor leans.

Shimian stand is average; it holds the monitor up, but isn't exactly perfect.

Crossover stand is the best as it's perfectly stable and solid.


----------



## skalman

Looks like I'm getting the Achieva then...
Now I just have to decide which seller I should buy from.


----------



## Polarity

woops; ta_planet, BCC, AW, green-sum

their all good


----------



## Qu1ckset

i was looking at the crossover, red-cap has the pivot one for $389USD , i like the stand on the crossover better, but red-cap also has the shimian "PERFECT PIXEL" for $359USD cant decide...

also is red-cap still a good seller?


----------



## toaad

I snapped up a ISP-B from Dream Seller,I got the version with glass behind the bezel. The monitor was manufactured in June 2012.

I paid for it on the 25th June, arrived today on the 2nd July. There was a 1 day delay in shipping as the original monitor that was going to be sent was full of dead pixels so he replaced it before sending me. So glad DS checks the screens before shipping, I paid only $299 so it was a bargain IMO, prices have been creeping up again i see though.

This monitor is perfect apart from one spec of dust on the lower right corner but is not noticeable when the monitor is on, so I can live with that. No dead pixels and its just overall great.

I'm using bababooeys ICC profile, and it now looks amazing. Should be stickied.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/3400#post_16955187


----------



## lubu2186

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> Yeah, you just need a power cord.. (Almost every major electronic has this cord)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lubu2186*
> 
> hello all,
> I'm new here and I just purchased a Shimian monitor from dreamseller via ebay. I'm from the US and from what I'm understanding the monitor I just ordered does NOT come with a power brick.
> This is the model that I purchased:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-IPSB-Quad-HD-2560x1440-16-9-27-Monitor-Tempered-Glass-/320857320377?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab4962bb9
> if it does then great I just need a separate standard US power cord like those that go into a computer"s power supply. If not, I don't know what I need.
> Any advise is greatly appreciated.
> Thank You!


Thank You to all that read and replied to my post. I ordered this monitor and have not received it, but I've already had like 5 dreams/nightmares about this monitor. One of them was where I had buy an adapter and it didnt work but it costed me a pretty penny and it was all really troublesome. Another was it comes with an powerbrick and i use the US cord shown above and I plug it in and it blows up the monitor. I can stop having nightmares on those two topics now. heh


----------



## kazzjohnson

So my Shimian arrived at customs office today and they're asking me to provide a receipt. Item value is marked as $100. Will I face any problems if I change invoice from $315 to $100?


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

AHHHHH!!!! My shimian arrives today, and I'm going out of town to visit my gf for a week!!!! NNNOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!









Well.. I'll post pics when I get back...


----------



## Tehrawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> AHHHHH!!!! My shimian arrives today, and I'm going out of town to visit my gf for a week!!!! NNNOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Well.. I'll post pics when I get back...*


Yes, that will teach her, for keeping you away from your monitor for a week!


----------



## kazzjohnson

I went to the customs office today to deliver the invoice from PayPal and they told me they must hold my Shimian for another day until they calculate taxes. Needless to say, I'm royally pissed off.














Package arrived in the country last Saturday and today is Tuesday and I still can't get a hold of it. No wonder everyone says our customs suck some major balls.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Anyone know how to increase the refresh rate to 75+? Mine stops at 65Hz and no matter what I do it wont go higher. I set my Timing to manual and increased the Vertical Hertz by .001. Any ideas?


----------



## jsmoother2012

I have a strange effect on my ShiMian Lite model (pixel perfect).

Got it last week and was praising the quality, but noticed a stuck green dot yesterday. The very odd part is that it's less than a pixel. I found it on a black screen. It was *extremely* faint, barely noticeable. Putting up an all red screen and using a magnifier, I noticed the green dot as being about 30% the area of the lit adjacent red sub-pixel. It also had an irregular shape unlike the lit red which has a vertical, sharply defined, rectangular shape.
Anyone has a clue as to what is happening?

All other aspects of the monitor are excellent.


----------



## toaad

Ok I'm having an issue when running full screen in games, the colours look off, seems like there is much more green tint overall. Everything is perfect when running windowed mode


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Anyone know how to increase the refresh rate to 75+? Mine stops at 65Hz and no matter what I do it wont go higher. I set my Timing to manual and increased the Vertical Hertz by .001. Any ideas?


These monitors don't overclock.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Anyone know how to increase the refresh rate to 75+? Mine stops at 65Hz and no matter what I do it wont go higher. I set my Timing to manual and increased the Vertical Hertz by .001. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> These monitors don't overclock.
Click to expand...

I still got 5 hertz out of it


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Anyone know how to increase the refresh rate to 75+? Mine stops at 65Hz and no matter what I do it wont go higher. I set my Timing to manual and increased the Vertical Hertz by .001. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> These monitors don't overclock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still got 5 hertz out of it
Click to expand...

Woohooo


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toaad*
> 
> Ok I'm having an issue when running full screen in games, the colours look off, seems like there is much more green tint overall. Everything is perfect when running windowed mode


Could this be your graphics card controls changing monitor color profiles in and out of games? Like nvidia control panel application profiles?


----------



## joon32

How has everyone's experience with red-cap been?


----------



## bturru

So I am considering purchasing a ShiMian. I have a couple of questions I was hoping people here could answer.

1. What size of Vesa mount does this monitor use? I'm planning on buying the ShiMian Lite and a Vesa mount. The mount I am looking at is the Monoprice 5970 (75x75 and 100x100 Vesa support).
2. I have also seen some people discussing problems with the monitor's Vesa mount. Do you have to do any drilling? Also does it come with screws?
3. Is the lifetime of the monitor expected to be long? I have always liked LG panels I currently have a lower end LG 21.5" 1920 x 1080 FLATRON. How long have you had your ShiMian, and has it held up well?
4. Is it worth it to get the pixel perfect option if I order from ta_planet? I have seen many people say they are getting pixel perfect displays without requesting it.
5. Would I have to pay extra for customs or tax in the US?
6. Is dream_seller a recommended seller? They are slightly lower rated than ta_planet. They sell the ShiMian shipped for ~20 less than ta_planet but I have also heard great things about communication regarding ta_planet.

Thank y'all very much.


----------



## Mannix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Anyone know how to increase the refresh rate to 75+? Mine stops at 65Hz and no matter what I do it wont go higher. I set my Timing to manual and increased the Vertical Hertz by .001. Any ideas?


Got mine showing 85Hz but it is really 60Hz


----------



## Diogenes5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bturru*
> 
> So I am considering purchasing a ShiMian. I have a couple of questions I was hoping people here could answer.
> 1. What size of Vesa mount does this monitor use? I'm planning on buying the ShiMian Lite and a Vesa mount. The mount I am looking at is the Monoprice 5970 (75x75 and 100x100 Vesa support).
> 2. I have also seen some people discussing problems with the monitor's Vesa mount. Do you have to do any drilling? Also does it come with screws?
> 3. Is the lifetime of the monitor expected to be long? I have always liked LG panels I currently have a lower end LG 21.5" 1920 x 1080 FLATRON. How long have you had your ShiMian, and has it held up well?
> 4. Is it worth it to get the pixel perfect option if I order from ta_planet? I have seen many people say they are getting pixel perfect displays without requesting it.
> 5. Would I have to pay extra for customs or tax in the US?
> 6. Is dream_seller a recommended seller? They are slightly lower rated than ta_planet. They sell the ShiMian shipped for ~20 less than ta_planet but I have also heard great things about communication regarding ta_planet.
> Thank y'all very much.


1) They are 100x100.
2) Seems easy enough, the screws slots are right on the back. The catleap is the monitor where you have to take it apart to vesa mount it.
3) Only a few days but I've never had a monitor fail on me except for a DLP screen because of the moving parts. If it doesn't have moving parts it should work for a very long time.
4) Lots of people are jumping on the bandwagon now and resellers know how picky customers are. I bought mine from dream-seller and he told me they open and check now to make sure the monitors are in good condition. It seems like the smart thing to do since ebay favors the customer in disputes.
5) US and Korea have a Free Trade agreement so no.
6) Slightly lower rated is what, .01%? If they have ebay's top-rated seller and have thousands of recent feedback, there is really no difference.


----------



## doco

hmm might shoot for the qh270-lite Pixel Perfect for 329.99 from red-cap. sooo much cheaper than the crossover 2720mdp i was originally looking at for $459 with no guarantee of pixel perfect. it seems the stand is easy to take off too, yes? just two screws holding it behind the monitor? nothing else holding it? the latest batches people recently bought in the last week or two haven't shown any signs of problems, yes?

i remember reading about some posts saying about dust being stuck behind the glass. can the people who recently bought them please tell if they have encountered this issue? that is only for the IPSB models and not the qh270-lite, right?

edit: bit the bullet @ 329.99 from red-cap for the Perfect Pixel qh270-lite. the 100v-240v power brick should work just fine in the united states, right?


----------



## kazzjohnson

Finally!

So today I went to customs office (again) to get my Shimian. I had to pay ~$30 of taxes because I had it declared at $110, otherwise taxes would be ~$80. Score!

I carried it home on foot with outside temperature about 35 °C (95 °F) which was a 20 minute walk with A LOT of sweat.

It was decently wrapped in bubble wrap, inside of the box was not very well protected (apart from standard styrofoam) but the package as a whole had no damage.

I assembled it, plugged it in, and... Nothing. Just a flashing blue light. I tried everything and it just wouldn't turn on, as if there's no source.

Then it hit me. In all of my excitement, I had a nice little herp derp moment. I plugged it in my integrated GPU (Intel 3000). So I plugged it into my HD 7850 and it works perfectly.

After brief inspection, there is a single green stuck pixel in second quadrant of the screen, closer to the edge than to the centre. It's visible only on black background and if you get close and really look for it. Definitely not visible from where I sit. There is also minor backlight bleeding on the bottom, but nothing too bad. I'll inspect it more carefully at night.

The screen itself is HUGE, probably because I'm coming from 20'' display. The screen real estate, as they say, is out of this world.

Stand is better than I expected, I thought it would be all wobbly and unstable, but it's just fine.

There is no screen tint (blue, yellow or whatever) or any sort of gradient.

All in all, I'm extremely satisfied. Games and movies look amazing, especially games at 1440p. I'll have to cut AA down to run them smoothly, though.

Here's a bad picture taken with my brother's HTC Desire, next to my Samsung T200:



Secondary monitor is plugged into my integrated GPU because I don't need it for gaming, only monitoring utilities and such.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> Finally!
> So today I went to customs office (again) to get my Shimian. I had to pay ~$30 of taxes because I had it declared at $110, otherwise taxes would be ~$80. Score!
> I carried it home on foot with outside temperature about 35 °C (95 °F) which was a 20 minute walk with A LOT of sweat.
> It was decently wrapped in bubble wrap, inside of the box was not very well protected (apart from standard styrofoam) but the package as a whole had no damage.
> I assembled it, plugged it in, and... Nothing. Just a flashing blue light. I tried everything and it just wouldn't turn on, as if there's no source.
> Then it hit me. In all of my excitement, I had a nice little herp derp moment. I plugged it in my integrated GPU (Intel 3000). So I plugged it into my HD 7850 and it works perfectly.
> *After brief inspection, there is a single green stuck pixel in second quadrant of the screen, closer to the edge than to the centre. It's visible only on black background and if you get close and really look for it. Definitely not visible from where I sit.* There is also minor backlight bleeding on the bottom, but nothing too bad. I'll inspect it more carefully at night.
> The screen itself is HUGE, probably because I'm coming from 20'' display. The screen real estate, as they say, is out of this world.
> Stand is better than I expected, I thought it would be all wobbly and unstable, but it's just fine.
> There is no screen tint (blue, yellow or whatever) or any sort of gradient.
> All in all, I'm extremely satisfied. Games and movies look amazing, especially games at 1440p. I'll have to cut AA down to run them smoothly, though.
> Here's a bad picture taken with my brother's HTC Desire, next to my Samsung T200:
> 
> Secondary monitor is plugged into my integrated GPU because I don't need it for gaming, only monitoring utilities and such.


I posted this yesterday. Can you tell me if this is identical to your green spot. Like you, this is not really an issue for me as the spot is TINY. I'm not trying to nitpick, just interested in the why and how.

I have a strange effect on my ShiMian Lite model (pixel perfect).

Got it last week and was praising the quality, but noticed a stuck green dot yesterday. The very odd part is that it's less than a pixel. I found it on a black screen. It was extremely faint, barely noticeable. Putting up an all red screen and using a magnifier, I noticed the green dot as being about 30% the area of the lit adjacent red sub-pixel. It also had an irregular shape unlike the lit red which has a vertical, sharply defined, rectangular shape.
Anyone has a clue as to what is happening?

All other aspects of the monitor are excellent.

When I have a green screen, I cannot see any defects. It appears that the other 70% of the flawed sub pixel works normally. Same thing with a white screen.
Only when the green sub pixels are totally off as in black, red and blue screens, can you see the flaw appear as a partially lit green sub pixel.
I used this page for observing http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


----------



## kazzjohnson

I can see mine only on black background, though I don't have a magnifier to check on red background. But yes, it's extremely tiny and barely visible.

As for backlight bleeding, after some more inspection, there seems to be more bleeding than I initially thought, but pros of this monitor far outweigh that one single con which is only visible on very dark screen (e.g. in Amnesia: The Dark Descent).


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> I can see mine only on black background, though I don't have a magnifier to check on red background. But yes, it's extremely tiny and barely visible.
> As for backlight bleeding, after some more inspection, there seems to be more bleeding than I initially thought, but pros of this monitor far outweigh that one single con which is only visible on very dark screen (e.g. in Amnesia: The Dark Descent).


It looks like we have the same defect. Upon reading a bit, I now think its a tiny hole in the liquid crystal layer, without the ability to block the backlight. This explains the remaining portion of the green sub pixel working normally.

Even though I bought a pixel perfect model, I will not fuss about this. Even if I know its there I really don't see it unless I do a close search.

Wonder how many more have this. If correct, it CANNOT be corrected, but as we agree, its TINY and almost unnoticeable.


----------



## kazzjohnson

I don't mind it at all. Backlight bleed bothers me more. But for $315 (+ $30 taxes), I'm more than happy.


----------



## bturru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> 1) They are 100x100.
> 2) Seems easy enough, the screws slots are right on the back. The catleap is the monitor where you have to take it apart to vesa mount it.
> 3) Only a few days but I've never had a monitor fail on me except for a DLP screen because of the moving parts. If it doesn't have moving parts it should work for a very long time.
> 4) Lots of people are jumping on the bandwagon now and resellers know how picky customers are. I bought mine from dream-seller and he told me they open and check now to make sure the monitors are in good condition. It seems like the smart thing to do since ebay favors the customer in disputes.
> 5) US and Korea have a Free Trade agreement so no.
> 6) Slightly lower rated is what, .01%? If they have ebay's top-rated seller and have thousands of recent feedback, there is really no difference.


Thank you very much!
So it seems the monoprice mount I am planning on buying will fit. I am planning on purchasing the Monoprice 5970.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5970&seq=1&format=2
I have heard great things about that stand and it's cheap. I need a regular desk mount because I am living in university housing and can't drill holes. The desk I use doesn't have much of a fringe for desk mount monitors either.


----------



## LC155

I see redcap has the cheapest PP Shimian's (At just over £200). How is he as a seller to deal with? Just curious.


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> I see redcap has the cheapest PP Shimian's (At just over £200). How is he as a seller to deal with? Just curious.


Hes fine, i ordered 3


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> I see redcap has the cheapest PP Shimian's (At just over £200). How is he as a seller to deal with? Just curious.


Fast shipping, slow replying.


----------



## joon32

Let's try this again.

Long time lurker here. Just picked up a new Macbook Air and looking at giving one of these monitors a shot. I've narrowed it down to a Crossover and a Shimian. Leaning towards the Shimian, plain and simple, cause of cost. Trying to keep down cost. Looking to go with red-cap $289 shipped and it includes a 110V adaptor. I'm looking for the guys that have had the monitor for more then just a few weeks. Looking for those guys that have had it 4+ months and how the monitor is holding up. Thanks guys, this is a great forum!


----------



## doco

red-cap just shipped my perfect pixel qh270-lite. ordered around Wednesday 11:24PM Korean time and got the e-mail saying it shipped around 1:04PM Korean time Thursday. can't wait to get this monitor in my hands!


----------



## Eibhilin

BCC accepted my offer for two IPSB's today, after responding to their initial email they replied to inform me that they were out of stock on the B's (which I kind of suspected) but that they could send IPSI's in it's stead. It kind of sounded like they're having the mislabeled box thing going with their IPSB listing (it was the $314 for 110-230v listing).

Really great level of communication though so far.







I decided on BCC for their mostly positive track record, that they check for DOA/number of bunk pixels (theoretically), and got a great deal on the pair (not picky about which tempered glass tbh, I like that the I the glass is internal, liked the appearance of the B better so, six of one kinda thing) so I'm happy so far.

Edit: ...and they shipped in less than 24 hours of purchase. XD


----------



## fullhd99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eibhilin*
> 
> BCC accepted my offer for two IPSB's today, after responding to their initial email they replied to inform me that they were out of stock on the B's (which I kind of suspected) but that they could send IPSI's in it's stead. It kind of sounded like they're having the mislabeled box thing going with their IPSB listing (it was the $314 for 110-230v listing).
> Really great level of communication though so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided on BCC for their mostly positive track record, that they check for DOA/number of bunk pixels (theoretically), and got a great deal on the pair (not picky about which tempered glass tbh, I like that the I the glass is internal, liked the appearance of the B better so, six of one kinda thing) so I'm happy so far.


old IPSB=glass outside like apple cinema display
new IPSB=glass inside,"IPSI" model with "IPSB" label

New "IPSB"










Old "IPSB"


----------



## bturru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullhd99*
> 
> old IPSB=glass outside like apple cinema display
> new IPSB=glass inside,"IPSI" model with "IPSB" label
> New "IPSB"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old "IPSB"


Would you say it's worth it to get one of the tempered glass models?
I really do think they look great but at the same time the glare and possibility of dust really scare me.
Do the monitors come with a lot of dust under the screen?
Also if I were to go with one of the tempered glass models which is better the one with the glass inside or outside of the bezel?

Thanks.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Shimian has very shiny screen even without the tempered glass so I don't think it's worth risking it with tempered glass because of potential dust problems. But then again, I never saw tempered glass version in person so I can objectively compare their looks. If shiny look is what you're looking for, I'm sure you'll be satisfied even with the regular version.


----------



## bturru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> Shimian has very shiny screen even without the tempered glass so I don't think it's worth risking it with tempered glass because of potential dust problems. But then again, I never saw tempered glass version in person so I can objectively compare their looks. If shiny look is what you're looking for, I'm sure you'll be satisfied even with the regular version.


Thank you! Also a question I forgot to ask, can you connect a laptop via VGA to DVI-D and still get 1920 x 1080 or something? I program on my Google Cr-48 that I have running Ubuntu 12.04 and I currently plug it into my LG FLATRON often because 1920 x 1080 is much nicer than 1280 x 720. I would like to be able to use the ShiMian with my Cr-48. I know it probably won't be able to use the full resolution of the monitor but will I still be able to output to at least 1080p using a VGA to DVI-D adapter?


----------



## Quesoblanco

This screen is so sexc. Im glad i jumped on this deal!


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bturru*
> 
> Thank you! Also a question I forgot to ask, can you connect a laptop via VGA to DVI-D and still get 1920 x 1080 or something? I program on my Google Cr-48 that I have running Ubuntu 12.04 and I currently plug it into my LG FLATRON often because 1920 x 1080 is much nicer than 1280 x 720. I would like to be able to use the ShiMian with my Cr-48. I know it probably won't be able to use the full resolution of the monitor but will I still be able to output to at least 1080p using a VGA to DVI-D adapter?


I'm not 100% sure but I think it works only with dual link DVI or DisplayPort using proper adapter (which is pretty expensive).


----------



## infernalrob3rt

Hey guys (and girls)








I ordered the shimian tempered glass model off dream seller on saturday and it got dispatched today. However i though id let you guys know something interesting

Ipsb models are getting switched over to the new ipsi models next week. The ipsb ones are getting discontinued. I found this out when i was probing dream seller to find out whether or not i was getting the new ones and he said as i ordered for this week its random still







which sucks cos i would have proberbly waited given the choice.

So there we have it. Ill let you guys know which model i get when it arrives


----------



## toaad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernalrob3rt*
> 
> Hey guys (and girls)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the shimian tempered glass model off dream seller on saturday and it got dispatched today. However i though id let you guys know something interesting
> Ipsb models are getting switched over to the new ipsi models next week. The ipsb ones are getting discontinued. I found this out when i was probing dream seller to find out whether or not i was getting the new ones and he said as i ordered for this week its random still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which sucks cos i would have proberbly waited given the choice.
> So there we have it. Ill let you guys know which model i get when it arrives


99% chance you will get the newer ISPI coz that's what I got from him a few days ago.


----------



## skalman

How would, let's say 1920x1080, look like scaled to the native res of this monitor?
I currently have a 22" 1680x1050, but I figure I could play most games at low/medium settings with >50 FPS at 1920x1080 with my Gigabyte 560 Ti and [email protected]

I read a post on another forum which really underlined that you should prioritize native res and lower settings over scaling, but I'm not sure my PC could handle BF3 at low settings in 2560x1440. Another post on another forum stated that scaling really doesn't make things look that bad, b/c most textures are low res anyway.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skalman*
> 
> How would, let's say 1920x1080, look like scaled to the native res of this monitor?
> I currently have a 22" 1680x1050, but I figure I could play most games at low/medium settings with >50 FPS at 1920x1080 with my Gigabyte 560 Ti and [email protected]
> I read a post on another forum which really underlined that you should prioritize native res and lower settings over scaling, but I'm not sure my PC could handle BF3 at low settings in 2560x1440. Another post on another forum stated that scaling really doesn't make things look that bad, b/c most textures are low res anyway.


There are no absolutes in personal choices. Remember that when someone says it looks horrible or whatever.
I for one, find that that scaling on the GPU (obviously) is quite reasonable, quality wise, allowing the use of lower spec cards.


----------



## infernalrob3rt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toaad*
> 
> 99% chance you will get the newer ISPI coz that's what I got from him a few days ago.


I hope thats the case as they sound like they dont have the dust issue on as large a scale as the ipsb models


----------



## avikanik29

I posted it in the other forum as well. . I ordered a ShiMian Lite from dream-seller, I think I got a dud .There are four vertical lines of 6-7 dead pixels (green on black background) , which looks pretty bad , I have some pictures.

http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/570/centerscreen.jpg
http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/4096/centerlinecloseup.jpg
http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/1000/leftcorner.jpg
http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/6876/leftline.jpg

What do you guys think?

I guess I will have to return it which sucks. Does anyone have experience in returning them ?


----------



## infernalrob3rt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avikanik29*
> 
> I posted it in the other forum as well. . I ordered a ShiMian Lite from dream-seller, I think I got a dud .There are four vertical lines of 6-7 dead pixels (green on black background) , which looks pretty bad , I have some pictures.
> http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/570/centerscreen.jpg
> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/4096/centerlinecloseup.jpg
> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/1000/leftcorner.jpg
> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/6876/leftline.jpg
> What do you guys think?
> I guess I will have to return it which sucks. Does anyone have experience in returning them ?


Well considering they generally go off the idea that more than 5 dead pixels is a dud i think you have grounds for complaint, what i dont understand is that dream seller is meant to check these screens before he ships them :S

Got me slightly worried as i ordered on recently :/ Guess ill have to wait till it arrives. But i would definitely drop him a message with links to the photos, a video wouldn't go a miss as well to demonstrate it. What condition did it arrive in? it may have been damaged during transit.


----------



## AP514

ok im sorry if it has been asked before....

Looking at getting the Crossover (accessoryswhole) but What Card will run this Bad boy at the 2560 x 1440 res ???
I game and would like close to 60 FPS

PLEASE NO CARD VS CARD BS
just state your case...do not want a card war started here


----------



## infernalrob3rt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AP514*
> 
> ok im sorry if it has been asked before....
> Looking at getting the Crossover (accessoryswhole) but What Card will run this Bad boy at the 2560 x 1440 res ???
> I game and would like close to 60 FPS
> PLEASE NO CARD VS CARD BS
> just state your case...do not want a card war started here


If you want every game maxed out i.e max payne 3 or BF3

Then your gonna want either a 7970 or gtx 680 or overclock the 7950 or gtx 670

But even that wont do the job with some games and at that point your going to be looking at sli or crossfire.

Im no starting any wars as to be honest they are both very capable cards each have their pros and cons.

PERSONALLY i find Nvidia's cards are less hassle but thats just from my experience.


----------



## kazzjohnson

HD 7950 and GTX 670 should suffice.


----------



## infernalrob3rt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> HD 7950 and GTX 670 should suffice.


I would normally agree but if they want a constant 60fps your not going to get that at 1440p on the more demanding games, but we dont know what they play...


----------



## avikanik29

Here is the response I got from dream-seller after I contacted him :

-This is our return policy. Once we receive your monitor, we will send it to Achieva AS team to see if it is faulty or not. If it turns out that it is faulty, based on the monitor return policy, then a full refund with the returning shipping cost will be proceeded all together. However, if it is not faulty, then only a partial refund with deducting the shipping cost, which was incurred when we dispatched your product, will be proceeded. Also the returning shipping cost will be refunded, only if it turns out as faulty. If it's not faulty, we are sorry to tell you this but it won't be refunded. Do you agree with us? Please read carefully.


----------



## infernalrob3rt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avikanik29*
> 
> Here is the response I got from dream-seller after I contacted him :
> -This is our return policy. Once we receive your monitor, we will send it to Achieva AS team to see if it is faulty or not. If it turns out that it is faulty, based on the monitor return policy, then a full refund with the returning shipping cost will be proceeded all together. However, if it is not faulty, then only a partial refund with deducting the shipping cost, which was incurred when we dispatched your product, will be proceeded. Also the returning shipping cost will be refunded, only if it turns out as faulty. If it's not faulty, we are sorry to tell you this but it won't be refunded. Do you agree with us? Please read carefully.


Sounds reasonable on their end but its just whether they are going to agree with us lot about it being faulty :/


----------



## joon32

Looking for the guys that have had this monitor 3-4 months. How is the monitor holding up? Also, how is red-cap as a seller? Seems to get good reviews.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Update on my purchase from dream-seller.

I received my monitor on the 2nd (but I've been away w/ my gf). Just plugged it in w/ my step-up voltage controller and it works PERFECTLY!

Well... There is one flaw in my monitor... 1 stuck green pixel in the top left. (I can't see it unless there's a solid black screen and I'm staring really hard, lol.)

So my monitor in total was 297+43+15 = $355 total

(monitor, 3-yr squaretrade warranty, step-up transformer)

I'll post pics in the morning


----------



## Rkkonrad

Hey I am just curious.. did you get the non-pixel perfect one?
I am on the brink of buying one, and am not sure if putting the extra $60-80 into a pixel perfect one is worth it. I've heard many people saying that you can get essentially pixel perfect ones without paying for it.... gah decisions decisions...


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rkkonrad*
> 
> Hey I am just curious.. did you get the non-pixel perfect one?
> I am on the brink of buying one, and am not sure if putting the extra $60-80 into a pixel perfect one is worth it. I've heard many people saying that you can get essentially pixel perfect ones without paying for it.... gah decisions decisions...


I got non-pixel perfect.


----------



## fullhd99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bturru*
> 
> Would you say it's worth it to get one of the tempered glass models?
> I really do think they look great but at the same time the glare and possibility of dust really scare me.
> Do the monitors come with a lot of dust under the screen?
> Also if I were to go with one of the tempered glass models which is better the one with the glass inside or outside of the bezel?
> Thanks.


Inside/Outside Glass definitely you get dust but Outside glass is more easy to clean,inside glass more difficult









if you dont wont dust you must buy HAZRO rebranding achieva shimian









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> Shimian has very shiny screen even without the tempered glass so I don't think it's worth risking it with tempered glass because of potential dust problems. But then again, I never saw tempered glass version in person so I can objectively compare their looks. If shiny look is what you're looking for, I'm sure you'll be satisfied even with the regular version.


yup because this panel is glossy not applied anti glare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernalrob3rt*
> 
> Hey guys (and girls)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the shimian tempered glass model off dream seller on saturday and it got dispatched today. However i though id let you guys know something interesting
> Ipsb models are getting switched over to the new ipsi models next week. The ipsb ones are getting discontinued. I found this out when i was probing dream seller to find out whether or not i was getting the new ones and he said as i ordered for this week its random still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which sucks cos i would have proberbly waited given the choice.
> So there we have it. Ill let you guys know which model i get when it arrives


99,9% you get "IPSI" model with "IPSB" label/box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avikanik29*
> 
> I posted it in the other forum as well. . I ordered a ShiMian Lite from dream-seller, I think I got a dud .There are four vertical lines of 6-7 dead pixels (green on black background) , which looks pretty bad , I have some pictures.
> http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/570/centerscreen.jpg
> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/4096/centerlinecloseup.jpg
> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/1000/leftcorner.jpg
> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/6876/leftline.jpg
> What do you guys think?
> I guess I will have to return it which sucks. Does anyone have experience in returning them ?


this stuck pixel or dead pixel? if more than 5 dead pixel you must complaint to seller about this
"Perfect Pixel" =free dead pixel but i think not free stuck pixel


----------



## Doxy

Will this monitor work with gtx 590?


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullhd99*
> 
> this stuck pixel or dead pixel? if more than 5 dead pixel you must complaint to seller about this
> "Perfect Pixel" =free dead pixel but i think not free stuck pixel


Ta-Planet, who supplied my pixel perfect Lite model assured me that pixel perfect option covers both dead and bright pixels.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doxy*
> 
> Will this monitor work with gtx 590?


590 will work just fine


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> 590 will work just fine


i hope my 690 has enough power to work on my incoming crossover


----------



## doco

wowza. ordered qh270-lite perfect pixel from red-cap wednesday 6:45 AM and it came today Friday 1:04PM. that was pretty fast! i was REALLY on the fence if it was worth buying a korean monitor and 100% YES it was worth it. no dead or stuck pixels and everything is so purty!

two things that came bad out of this monitor. first is i found out my 5 month old refurb gtx570HD is probably gonna die soon. trouble on booting up with this monitor and i suspected it was dying even before i received this korean monitor. there would be weird pixels on windows 7 startup and everything. gonna guess booting up at 2560x1440 was the final straw for it. last time i buy a refurb card









second minor problem was my shimian stand seems to tilt to the left a little. i fixed that with some PS3 game boxes









used the 110v power brick with a PSU cable and the DVI-D cable that came with the monitor. so far so good









now to enjoy the weekend with it!~

ended up using this profile. the rest i looked at were too red. i'm still looking for a better profile than the one below. the colors don't look anywhere as good as my dell u2412 or asus pa236q. there is still a little bit of blue dominance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Here's a profile I created with my own i1 Display calibration tool (on the Super version): *Link Here*
> 
> Colors are absolutely perfect on this and this one should not appear red for you guys like the previous one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor_4-23-2012_3.zip 4k .zip file


----------



## joon32

Do new guys always get ignored? LOL









Looking for the guys that have had this monitor 3-4 months. How is the monitor holding up? Also, how is red-cap as a seller? Seems to get good reviews.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joon32*
> 
> Do new guys always get ignored? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the guys that have had this monitor 3-4 months. How is the monitor holding up? Also, how is red-cap as a seller? Seems to get good reviews.


Sometimes your post gets lost in the crowd. It happens to me from time to time on busy threads.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joon32*
> 
> Do new guys always get ignored? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the guys that have had this monitor 3-4 months. How is the monitor holding up? Also, how is red-cap as a seller? Seems to get good reviews.


Bro no ones ignoring you, just no ones read the thread yet who owned it that long, and red-cap is a good seller, ive read several members who have bought shimians, crossovers, and catleaps with no complaints, and my experience with monitors is if they work for the first week, there perfectly fine , and if your that nervous about them dying, there are a couple sellers offering warranty i think.. i just ordered my crossover from red-cap on wednesday, should get it on monday or tuesday il let you know how it is:thumb:


----------



## joon32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Bro no ones ignoring you, just no ones read the tread yet who owned it that long, and rde-cap is a good seller, ive read several members who have bought shimians, crossovers, and catleaps with no complaints, and my experience with monitors is if they work for the first week, there perfectly fine , and if your that nervous about them dying, there are a couple sellers offering warranty i think.. i just ordered my crossover on wednesday, should get it on monday or tuesday il let you know how it is:thumb:


Thank you very much. I looked from the beginning and I had seen some posts from February, I was hoping a few of those guys were still around. The wife keeps asking what I want for the b-day and it is one of these monitors to go with my new Macbook Air. I appreciate the response very much. Thank you again.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joon32*
> 
> Thank you very much. I looked from the beginning and I had seen some posts from February, I was hoping a few of those guys were still around. The wife keeps asking what I want for the b-day and it is one of these monitors to go with my new Macbook Air. I appreciate the response very much. Thank you again.


do the macbooks support dvi-d out ?


----------



## Landon Heat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> i hope my 690 has enough power to work on my incoming crossover


oh yes!


----------



## joon32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> do the macbooks support dvi-d out ?


They have a thunderbolt port. This technology was created from mini-display port and PCI express. In order to run these Korean monitors you have to purchase a mini-displayport to dual link DVI adaptor. This will allow these monitors to run at full resolution then.


----------



## Accuracy158

I would love to by one of these but it would be a supper inconvenience to move cable and plug in a HDMI adapter every time I wanted to use a console. And 150 bucks more for the modle with an HDMI port isn't worth it

Would some kind of switch that will do the trick?... just plug a dvi-d into one end for PC and dvi-d with hdmi adapter plugged into receiver for consoles.?.


----------



## bybeet

I've been lurking for a while, but I finally ordered my own Shimian QH270 Lite and it arrived this afternoon.

Placed the order Sun, Jul 1, 2012 at 12:59 AM with Dream-Seller. Got the monitor shipped notification on Wed, Jul 4, 2012 at 5:36 AM. Monitor arrived Fri, Jul 6 at 3:45ish (I attached a picture of the shipping summary from DHL).

Overall impressions? I love it. I had three Dell U2311H's before, and sold those off to get the single 27" monitor. I didn't realize how much the anti-glare coatings on those monitors bothered me until I got the Shimian today.

The monitor only has one defect, two dead pixels about a half an inch below the top bezel. They are hardly noticeable (it was really hard to get a decent picture of them) and don't distract from the other 3.68 million some-odd pixels.

I have the 240V power supply just plugged into my 120V ( or 115V? Whatever we Americans rock ) and it is doing well. Using my Infared Thermometer I am getting about 110F after being used for a handful of hours, about the same as other random power bricks plugged in nearby that I tested.

Bunch of pictures in the "Spoiler"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Two dead pixels.


Some viewing angle pictures.






Backlight bleed at 100% brightness


Backlight bleed at minimum brightness.


----------



## mydecember1985

Anyone know if I could run this as the "+1" in a 3+1 monitor setup and use it as my primary gaming monitor when playing single screen?

Y'know, in CCC, set it as the "preferred display". Will this default ALL games to that screen or will the computer know I have both an eyefinity setup and this monitor? So if I set Skyrim to play in a single monitor, will it automatically go to that screen? And if I go back to playing Diablo 3 or Battlefield, will it default to my original eyefinity? If it's something as simple as setting the preferred display every time, I'm OK with that. Just so long as I don't have to enable/disable eyefinity and shuffle setting all over the place.

One more question. I also use my 47" 3D LG in my bedroom to play games via an in-wall HDMI cable from the PC. All I do is reach around back of the TV and plug in the HDMI and "voila", my eyefinity screens turn off, and all audio/video routes to the TV. Will this still happen if I have the 3+1 set up? I know there's some weird thing about these cards that, although they have 5 outputs, they only support 4.... (simultaneously??) So since the TV in the room won't be simultaneous, will it still work? But will it even recognize it because all 4 "active" ports are in use. The HDMI will take up the 5th port, but it's not in use until I plug it into the TV and the computer detects it....

Would be epic to play the games that don't run in eyefinity/surround in glorious high resolution.

EDIT:
If too lazy to look at sig:
2X XFX 6970s in XFire. CCC 12.6

The Egg's page for cards


----------



## Mannix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bturru*
> 
> Thank you very much!
> So it seems the monoprice mount I am planning on buying will fit. I am planning on purchasing the Monoprice 5970.
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5970&seq=1&format=2
> I have heard great things about that stand and it's cheap. I need a regular desk mount because I am living in university housing and can't drill holes. The desk I use doesn't have much of a fringe for desk mount monitors either.


I am using it with my Shimian with no problem. You got to really tighten the 3 hex screws on the swivel. I like the base because it makes it so easy to move the monitor closer or further back. Plus the kids need it really close to the desk because of the larger screen area and this stand allows you to have it a half-inch off the desk.


----------



## mydecember1985

Well, I ordered one anyways. I guess I got the upgrade itch. I'll figure out how to make it work.

Has ANYONE had success using a Mini DP-to-DVI adapter with these things?

I have 2, so I can always switch around one of my monitors from DVI to DP so I can hook this up in addition.


----------



## lightsout

Anyone use one of these monitors that only has DVI with a PS3. I thought someone said you could do it at 720p. If so what type of adapter did you use?


----------



## kazzjohnson

Here are pictures of my Shimian's backlight bleeding using maximum and minimum brightness. I tried to take pictures that would represent the reality as close as possible, but maximum brightness ended up a bit brighter than it really is, while minimum brightness ended up a bit darker than it really is.





I use less than 50% brightness in every day use so I don't mind it. It's really only visible in very dark scenarios like playing Amnesia.

Oh, and those little dots you see are not pixels. It has something to do with camera, I think. There's only 1 green pixel that can't be seen in the pictures.


----------



## Loka

hey guys,

i've been looking into this Korean monitors thing for a long time , and i finally decided to order an achieva lite for it's the cheapest of all of them

anyway , i was wondering if i could get this to work on a gtx670 with decent fps rates with games !

would my card handle 2560x1440 smoothly with high graphic games like crysis 2 ?

if yes then i'll join this club immediately


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loka*
> 
> hey guys,
> i've been looking into this Korean monitors thing for a long time , and i finally decided to order an achieva lite for it's the cheapest of all of them
> anyway , i was wondering if i could get this to work on a gtx670 with decent fps rates with games !
> would my card handle 2560x1440 smoothly with high graphic games like crysis 2 ?
> if yes then i'll join this club immediately


Here's a 580 gtx @ 2560 x 1600 (more demanding than 2560 x 1440) averaging 37 fps. You're 670 will run it just fine!









http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-580/performance

(change the game to crysis 2, or whatever game you want to see avg fps at. And of course your 670 will get more fps than a 580.)


----------



## JanqeD

Ive never owned a good monitor in my entire life and always used to say Im going to buy a monitor like that when i would walk by the macs lol now that im deployed and my wife gave me the thumbs up here comes a new 3570k & gtx 670 build which both are decent top notch which ive never had before lol and ive never had an SSD and got one for steal with a shell shocker deal







So Last but not least going to pull the plug on this Shimian monitor a week before I return to home so its there when I get home. Never been so excited! I think im going to grab one from TA_Planet on ebay let me know if someone recommend anyone else Ive read alot of mixed reviews of sellers my biggest thing is being based overseas I am an APO address and red cap doesnt ship to APO on all his products for some odd reason


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JanqeD*
> 
> Ive never owned a good monitor in my entire life and always used to say Im going to buy a monitor like that when i would walk by the macs lol now that im deployed and my wife gave me the thumbs up here comes a new 3570k & gtx 670 build which both are decent top notch which ive never had before lol and ive never had an SSD and got one for steal with a shell shocker deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Last but not least going to pull the plug on this Shimian monitor a week before I return to home so its there when I get home. Never been so excited! I think im going to grab one from TA_Planet on ebay let me know if someone recommend anyone else Ive read alot of mixed reviews of sellers my biggest thing is being based overseas I am an APO address and red cap doesnt ship to APO on all his products for some odd reason


I bought dream-seller and everything was fine for me.. I bought a "lite" model (no glass) for 297.


----------



## Scannall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JanqeD*
> 
> Ive never owned a good monitor in my entire life and always used to say Im going to buy a monitor like that when i would walk by the macs lol now that im deployed and my wife gave me the thumbs up here comes a new 3570k & gtx 670 build which both are decent top notch which ive never had before lol and ive never had an SSD and got one for steal with a shell shocker deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Last but not least going to pull the plug on this Shimian monitor a week before I return to home so its there when I get home. Never been so excited! I think im going to grab one from TA_Planet on ebay let me know if someone recommend anyone else Ive read alot of mixed reviews of sellers my biggest thing is being based overseas I am an APO address and red cap doesnt ship to APO on all his products for some odd reason


Awesome deal. I hope it all works great for ya!


----------



## JanqeD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> I bought dream-seller and everything was fine for me.. I bought a "lite" model (no glass) for 297.


Got it nice and cheap the lite one i found is like $380 (Perfect Pixel) though was your perfect pixels and do you have a link







This monitor looks awesome


----------



## Mannix

I'm kindda wishing I got the glass front model instead of the lite version. Maybe there is a clear screen protector for this?


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JanqeD*
> 
> Got it nice and cheap the lite one i found is like $380 (Perfect Pixel) though was your perfect pixels and do you have a link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This monitor looks awesome


I didn't buy a perfect pixel monitor.. So I have one green dot in the upper right hand corner.

but I think it's smaller than the size of a pixel... Some other ppl have the same thing I have:

"I have a strange effect on my ShiMian Lite model (pixel perfect).
Got it last week and was praising the quality, but noticed a stuck green dot yesterday. The very odd part is that it's less than a pixel. I found it on a black screen. It was extremely faint, barely noticeable. Putting up an all red screen and using a magnifier, I noticed the green dot as being about 30% the area of the lit adjacent red sub-pixel. It also had an irregular shape unlike the lit red which has a vertical, sharply defined, rectangular shape. Anyone has a clue as to what is happening? All other aspects of the monitor are excellent."

http://www.overclock.net/t/1228062/achieva-shimian-monitor-club/790#post_17627350


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mannix*
> 
> I'm kindda wishing I got the glass front model instead of the lite version. Maybe there is a clear screen protector for this?


I was kinda thinking the same thing... But then I remembered if I ever have a light on or have natural light hitting the screen it's gonna drive me crazy, lol

(and sorry for double posting..)


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Put me in the club!


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> I have 3 of the glass ones with new stands i might sell


You don't like em??


----------



## LC155

The shimian does look pretty nice, just a shame none of the sellers do PP versions that they'll take back on return if it's not truly PP, they'll only partially refund.


----------



## Accuracy158

Just ordered a QH270-IPSMS Shimian from ta_planet







...Do these screens come with a dual link DVI cable?


----------



## Diogenes5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> Just ordered a QH270-IPSMS Shimian from ta_planet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Do these screens come with a dual link DVI cable?


I ordered from dream-seller and the my package had the cables included.


----------



## ameer

Now..
Windows 8 will coming soon
We need to do something even cooler with this display:
Make it multi-touch monitor by adding multi touch panel on it
don't know how to do it properly though


----------



## Mannix

Wonder if the apple clear protective cover will fit an acheieva? Link:

http://www.photodon.com/p/MXA-5755-01K.html


----------



## LC155

I don't think a glossy coating will scratch as easily as you seem to think it will... I certainly wouldn't want to add more layers on top.


----------



## Parafly

Hey guys, posted this in the Catleap thread, should have posted here instead.

I have a strange issue.

1st, the rig,

Asrock z77 Extreme4 Motherboard
Intel i3770k Ivy Bridge CPU
Corsair 850w PSU
GTX 570
16gb RAM

I have two monitors. The Shimian, connected via DVI, and also a BenQ G2400WD 24" 1980x1200 monitor connected via HDMI.

Here is what happens; for only video that is local to my machine that I play (I have tried .mpeg, .avi, and .m4v so far), it "fades out" somehow on my Shimian monitor. When I play it back on the BenQ, it looks fine. But then I move it back to the shimian and it fades out again. Almost like it slightly desaturates.

Here is a short video demonstrating the issue

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjmbD-M8PAI

All other video is fine, it's just video files on my comptuer that have an issue. I've tried playing in both quicktime and windows media player. They play fine in other software (like Picasa and LIghtroom).


----------



## Loka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> Here's a 580 gtx @ 2560 x 1600 (more demanding than 2560 x 1440) averaging 37 fps. You're 670 will run it just fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-580/performance
> (change the game to crysis 2, or whatever game you want to see avg fps at. And of course your 670 will get more fps than a 580.)


thank you









i just ordered one from ta_planet for 325.95$

hope it gets here safe !


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loka*
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just ordered one from ta_planet for 325.95$
> hope it gets here safe !


Plz post pics whenev you get it!









I'm sure you'll be more than pleased with it! (I'll never go back to 1080p)


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loka*
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just ordered one from ta_planet for 325.95$
> hope it gets here safe !


If I had to buy yet another monitor, this would also have been my choice







Or the new IPSI.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> If I had to buy yet another monitor, this would also have been my choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the new IPSI.


^ this


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parafly*
> 
> Hey guys, posted this in the Catleap thread, should have posted here instead.
> I have a strange issue.
> 1st, the rig,
> Asrock z77 Extreme4 Motherboard
> Intel i3770k Ivy Bridge CPU
> Corsair 850w PSU
> GTX 570
> 16gb RAM
> I have two monitors. The Shimian, connected via DVI, and also a BenQ G2400WD 24" 1980x1200 monitor connected via HDMI.
> Here is what happens; for only video that is local to my machine that I play (I have tried .mpeg, .avi, and .m4v so far), it "fades out" somehow on my Shimian monitor. When I play it back on the BenQ, it looks fine. But then I move it back to the shimian and it fades out again. Almost like it slightly desaturates.
> Here is a short video demonstrating the issue
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjmbD-M8PAI
> All other video is fine, it's just video files on my comptuer that have an issue. I've tried playing in both quicktime and windows media player. They play fine in other software (like Picasa and LIghtroom).


Wow that's puzzling to say the least... Seems like it may be some type of software issue (seeing as it keep the faded colors when you move it over). Does it fade on the Shimian if the BenQ isn't plugged in?


----------



## Parafly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> Wow that's puzzling to say the least... Seems like it may be some type of software issue (seeing as it keep the faded colors when you move it over). Does it fade on the Shimian if the BenQ isn't plugged in?


Ended up figuring it out this afternoon.



In the NVIDIA control panel, there is an option called "VIdeo --> Adjust Video Color Settings".

For some reason my one monitor was set to function from the video card. The 27" monitor however was set to take video settings from the NVIDIA card and the brightness was cranked up to 90%.

I'm not sure how / why that happened, but I changed it and now it's consistent.


----------



## grueber

Thanks for the folks posting their thoughts and reviews of this monitor. I was deciding between the Shimian and Catleap and opted for the Shimian for it's slightly lower price and the ease of installing a 3rd party VESA mount.

I ordered from redcap on Ebay as they had the lowest price at $290. Shipping was amazingly fast, I ordered the evening on July 4th and it arrived on the afternoon of July 6th on the East Coast! Did some basic pixel testing with the wife and did not find it any dead pixels. Monitor has been fantastic for the price, upgraded from a 24" Dell 2408.

Now the only thing I am waiting for is the stand I ordered from Monoprice. Ordered the same time yet it takes UPS 5 business days to get it here. The included stand is very cheap but honestly it doesn't bother me much anymore. If I had to do over again I would have skipped the expense of the 3rd party mount.


----------



## hanleychan

I ordered a Shimian from redcap as well last Sunday. I hope to get it in the next two days


----------



## JanqeD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grueber*
> 
> Thanks for the folks posting their thoughts and reviews of this monitor. I was deciding between the Shimian and Catleap and opted for the Shimian for it's slightly lower price and the ease of installing a 3rd party VESA mount.
> I ordered from redcap on Ebay as they had the lowest price at $290. Shipping was amazingly fast, I ordered the evening on July 4th and it arrived on the afternoon of July 6th on the East Coast! Did some basic pixel testing with the wife and did not find it any dead pixels. Monitor has been fantastic for the price, upgraded from a 24" Dell 2408.
> Now the only thing I am waiting for is the stand I ordered from Monoprice. Ordered the same time yet it takes UPS 5 business days to get it here. The included stand is very cheap but honestly it doesn't bother me much anymore. If I had to do over again I would have skipped the expense of the 3rd party mount.


Can you link me to this monitor? I think I like the $290 price tag much more and your recent order makes me confident about making a purchase with this seller







Thanks in advance!


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JanqeD*
> 
> Can you link me to this monitor? I think I like the $290 price tag much more and your recent order makes me confident about making a purchase with this seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


red-cap pushed up his price to 309 now.. Just put 2560x1440 in the search bar in [email protected] and set the list to sort by lowest to highest price and u'll find the cheapest monitor


----------



## grueber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JanqeD*
> 
> Can you link me to this monitor? I think I like the $290 price tag much more and your recent order makes me confident about making a purchase with this seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You can search Ebay using " 27" Shimian" and you'll see all the ones on sale.

I think all the highly rated vendors are legit. I look at the negative reviews and see the number of positive/negative reviews in the past 1-6 months. There's just the small chance you could receive a dud monitor.

I ended up going with the lowest priced highly-rated vendor and that was redcap at the time I bought it.


----------



## capoeira503

Has anyone tested out the ISPMS model with the HDMI with there PS3 and movies? I know those are all meant for 1080p, but does it look like total crap or is a playable on the 27"?


----------



## dessoir

Hey y'all,

Just got my monitor. Didn't have bubble wrap around it but it's perfect, I didn't find any dead/stuck pixels. The stand is holding up well and is keeping up the display straight, one thing I worried about, hence choosing the Shimian. Lastly, I got it for $290.

I am currently trying to calibrate it with a Spyder 4. In the settings it's asking me for the Gammut - options given are "unknown" / "normal gammut" / "wide gammut" and what type of back light technology it's using - options given are "Fluorescent (CCFL) / "White LED" / "RGB LED".

Do any of you know the answer to those two questions?

Thanks!


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dessoir*
> 
> Hey y'all,
> Just got my monitor. Didn't have bubble wrap around it but it's perfect, I didn't find any dead/stuck pixels. The stand is holding up well and is keeping up the display straight, one thing I worried about, hence choosing the Shimian. Lastly, I got it for $290.
> I am currently trying to calibrate it with a Spyder 4. In the settings it's asking me for the Gammut - options given are "unknown" / "normal gammut" / "wide gammut" and what type of back light technology it's using - options given are "Fluorescent (CCFL) / "White LED" / "RGB LED".
> Do any of you know the answer to those two questions?
> Thanks!


These are normal gamut monitors using White LED backlights.


----------



## avikanik29

An update, so dream-seller got my monitor back , he claims he did not find anything wrong and sent over a video. Its a good thing I also created a video of the monitor before sending it back to him , so I sent it over to him with all the details .... still waiting to hear from him but this doesn't look that good,


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avikanik29*
> 
> An update, so dream-seller got my monitor back , he claims he did not find anything wrong and sent over a video. Its a good thing I also created a video of the monitor before sending it back to him , so I sent it over to him with all the details .... still waiting to hear from him but this doesn't look that good,


Well done on recording the problem!

What was wrong with the monitor? (if you've uploaded to youtube, you can just throw me the link)

I'm curious


----------



## rotary7

thats means dream-seller is a lie? good to know to stay away from him


----------



## gogusrl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> thats means dream-seller is a lie? good to know to stay away from him


Why would you jump to conclusions like that ? If you look back you'll find tens of people that bought from dream-seller (me being one of them) that didn't have any problems or received more than expected (mine is perfect in every way and it was the 297$ version). At least give him a chance to reply before gatherings the mobs to lynch him.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> thats means dream-seller is a lie? good to know to stay away from him


I bought from dream-seller also ($297 shimian-lite) and apart from a VERY small green dot in the upper left corner, my monitor is perfect (it's smaller than a pixel... Idk what it is...)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gogusrl*
> 
> Why would you jump to conclusions like that ? If you look back you'll find tens of people that bought from dream-seller (me being one of them) that didn't have any problems or received more than expected (mine is perfect in every way and it was the 297$ version). At least give him a chance to reply before gatherings the mobs to lynch him.










dream-seller


----------



## Accuracy158

Got mind today from ta_planet. Monitor came with a hand written note stating that he opened the monitor and tested it to be pixel perfect (I ordered a normal version). There is substantial back light bleeding on black screens but I don't seem to notice it during normal use everything else works perfect and no dead pixels. I can adjust brightness and contrast but would like and option to reduce the backlight. The monitor is pretty bright. This is the multi-inout version.

Out of the box the brightness was set too high and the color preset was set to bluish. Picture was better after I changed these settings. Over all I'm pretty pleased so far, certainly worth the low price tag.


----------



## doco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> Out of the box the brightness was set too high and the color preset was set to bluish. Picture was better after I changed these settings. Over all I'm pretty pleased so far certainly worth the price tag.


what method did you use to get rid of the blue dominance these monitors seem to have?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doco*
> 
> what method did you use to get rid of the blue dominance these monitors seem to have?


He probably applied a color calibration profile.


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> He probably applied a color calibration profile.


No I just used the "normal" preset under the options on the multi-input monitor (not sure if it is on all versions) by default it was on "bluish". If you are looking for a color profile I did see one on this site but it makes my image too red while i'm on the normal preset... I'm guessing it made to fix the bluish preset, though I haven't really tried it.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


----------



## doco

yes i've also seen that profile around which supposedly gets rid of the blue dominance but all it does for my monitor batch is make it have a HUGE red dominance instead. i've used one profile and it lightens up the blue dominance just a tad bit. it's pretty annoying when i'm looking at a white background compared to the white background on my dell u2410. white looks like white on the dell while the white looks white-blue on my korean monitor.

i have the qh270-lite so i dont have any OSD to change the colors


----------



## lomtickoftoast

Got mine today from ta_planet. In brief ... It's excellent! Subjectively, I've seen fewer people reporting problems recently, so maybe the manufactures are producing better gear, or maybe I was just lucky?!

Bought the normal Shimian QH270-Lite for $307
Pixels - all good!
back-light bleed - none or very little
top bezel "sag" - none
monitor stand - straight and balanced

Colors looked more or less alright out of the box, but they look great after I loaded in ToastyX's "catleap-d65.icm" profile and followed his suggestions for brightness. Plan on getting a calibration tool someday, but a good quality printer & display calibrator is more expensive then this monitor!
Found a site called "interfacelift" and have started downloading 2560x1440 wallpapers. Lot's of really good ones.

Thanks for the folks posting their thoughts and reviews.
I'll briefly share my purchase decision process--based on reading many posts--in case it helps anyone still "on the fence."

Forum consensus is that "perfect pixel" is over-rated.
With the demise of the 100 MHz Catleaps, model choice is no longer so important.


I'm fairly technically inclined so I wasn't put off on getting a Catleap and, if necessary, changing the stand.

Looked at all the top sellers on eBay.


Most offer some type of inspection and will not send you a monitor with more than 5 dead pixels.


Choose ta_planet and the Shimian QH270-Lite purely because--for this model and this model only--ta_planet will not send you a monitor with more than 3 dead pixels.

That's it. I wasn't bothered about which model to get and I figured a Shimian QH270-Lite with 3 max dead pixels is better than any other model with 5 max dead pixels. In the end I got a monitor with no dead pixels ... which is what we all want! The Shimian QH270-Lite stand is stronger than it looks and it's "design aesthetics" don't bother me. You really don't see anything, besides this mesmerizing screen anyway.

Good luck to all future buyers and as many have said already, this is one of the best hardware purchases I've ever made!
Brilliant!


----------



## Mannix

Finally found a micro cloth that can clean the non-glass screens without leaving streaks:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120943109086?var=420083547923&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Cheap but HUGE 40-inch so you will need to cut it in quarters. I tried 5 different cloths before this one. Best performance was to buff in circular motion.


----------



## snaimpally

Been lurking for a while - nice thread. Just ordered a QH270. Someone bought one for use with a Mac mini, eventually figured it out it won't work with the mini without an adapter, and then listed it on ebay. I had been leaning towards getting a multi input version but the price on this was too good to pass up. Supposedly no dead pixels. Its going to arrive on Tuesday - can't wait. Currently have a GeForce 210 video card, specs say it should work, but I ordered an ATI 5450 from Newegg just in case.

Are most people using the stand that comes with the monitor or using a 3rd party stand? I am using the V7 DS1S Display Stand with my Planar 27" monitor but this stand seems to be out of stock everywhere.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaimpally*
> 
> Been lurking for a while - nice thread. Just ordered a QH270. Someone bought one for use with a Mac mini, eventually figured it out it won't work with the mini without an adapter, and then listed it on ebay. I had been leaning towards getting a multi input version but the price on this was too good to pass up. Supposedly no dead pixels. Its going to arrive on Tuesday - can't wait. Currently have a GeForce 210 video card, specs say it should work, but I ordered an ATI 5450 from Newegg just in case.
> Are most people using the stand that comes with the monitor or using a 3rd party stand? I am using the V7 DS1S Display Stand with my Planar 27" monitor but this stand seems to be out of stock everywhere.


I'm using the stand that it came with for now.. It works fine


----------



## ElevenEleven

I think the ShiMian stand is fine. It's not wobbly on neither of my 2 ShiMians, and I actually like its design. And it does tilt, but it helps to start tilting it before placing the monitor on your desk. I'm not sure how this whole "ShiMian stand is bad" reputation started - it's not any more tacky than CrossOver 27Q LED (white and black) - even nicer, in my opinion. Good height as well, as 27Q LED seemed too close to my desk, but the ShiMians are perfect.


----------



## grueber

I would wait and use the default stand before spending the $$$ for a new stand. Unless the fixed height bothers you it's probably not worth it.

I got one from monoprice that has a similar design to the V7:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5970&seq=1&format=2

It's $30 after shipping. You have to use the included Allen wrenches to adjust the height or tilt stifness so don't expect to easily adjust it.


----------



## snaimpally

Thanks for all the responses. Good to know the stand that comes with it is decent. I'll wait and try it out before getting anything.

Just curious, has anyone used the EVGA GeForce 210 with one of these? It says max res is 2560 x 1600 and that it supports dual link DVI so theoretically should work. Currently have it my Hackintosh.


----------



## Queeuqeg152

this thread along with the cat leap thread convinced me to pick one of these units up to test out for our cad workstations. anyway.. i really appreciated all the info in these threads so i thought i should post my experience since its fairly rare for these units to be defective from the get go.

long story short, i got a bad unit, but was able to fix it with the help of the seller 'redcap' , whom i highly recommend at this point.

initially the unit arrived in pristine condition, however it never powered on out of the box. the seller says he tests all of the units prior to shipping them out, and im inclined to believe him. but for whatever reason the unit was just DOA...no hint of power, no bezel LED nothing.
its worth noting that im like 60% sure i could just barely smell that oh so familiar burnt up electronics smell mingled with the overpowering new plastic smell. like i said im not 100% sure so take that with a grain of salt, but im inclined to go with my nose on this one as you read on you'll see why

i went back and forth with the seller a few times. he had me buy a 120 power brick... no big deal, i explained that i had measured the output on several occasions, but what ever. he had try it on a diff pc, different cables etc. etc. and after all this, he asked me if i could dissemble the unit to check for loose connections.
i mentioned that i was concerned with damaging the unit, and not being able to get a replacement, but he seemed willing to take it back regardless, but dont hold me to that. anyway the unit comes apart like cake, but note that its not my first rodeo with taking **** apart. i wont go into the minutia of how it comes apart... im assuming that that's covered to hell and back in between the catleap and this thread. but ill link the dropbox folder for anyone interested. id be happy to go into the particulars if anyone needs.

anyway, there were no loose connections, so i removed the lg display assembly, and examined the pcb that handles the power and dvi input under a usb powered cheapo microscope and noted these defects.










note this bit of funky solder...










heres the chip in question after i q-tiped it with some flux cleaner.










turns out this chip is a teeny tiny eeprom. up untill now i was hoping for an obvious bad solder joint or bad cap or something i could fix with an iron. obviously a blown eeprom is a deal breaker even if i could get a new chip with the proper code flashed or w/e, the leads are entirely too small to solder without fairly specialized soldering tools that are beyond my little hakko 888's ability. naturally i assumed i would have to ship it back to the seller at a steep cost.... *however!* and here is what i really appreciated about redcap, *he was able to contact the company and get a replacement PCB shiped to me for free.*

it arrived like 3 days later.
note that this is apparently an earlier revision to the failed PCB.









no microscope shots, but this thing also had some bits of funky solder here and there.
while i wouldn't call it a bad solder job... but its not great.
i have some PCBs that came out of some super old HACH analytical instruments that i always look to when i want to compare my hack soldering skills to something ideal.

regardless, this new pcb works great... sorry i dont know squat about photography. consequently the image is a weird color. i typically just leave my camera on auto and deal with the bad photos.









...and i couldn't be more happy with the unit, for 300 bucks a 27" IPS is an astonishingly good deal considering back in 2002-3 i payed like 600 bucks for a 21" dell ultrasharp with less than half the pixles this thing has.

no dead pixles or anything, the only problem i have noticed so far is that, it seems like the lower left and to a lesser extent the lower right bleed a bit. it actually seems like the light bleed gets worse if the unit is powered on for a while? idk if thats the case or just my imagination tho. i dont care tho, this units for a civil3d workstation, and not going to be subject to alot of dark screens or anything like that.

FWIW with respect to the failed PCB. im no EE, but the only thing i can think of, short of damage in transit, is that i accidentally reversed the polarity of the power connection on the monitor while i was fumbling the funky kycon power connector, however its important to note that the kycons like almost ALL power connectors are specifically designed to be mechanically unable to reverse the polarity. the pins are oriented such that they will not mate with the wrong socket, so im farily confident this didn't occur.

but IDK , id atleast suggest being carefull while you plug it in... you never know.

heres a link to the album for anyone interested.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Interesting story, thanks for sharing - glad you got your monitor to work after all.

Could you share how you ended up removing the bezel? Did you have a regular non glass model, or was it with tempered glass? I'm hoping for more safe glass removal tips, beyond that one thread, which didn't help in my case.


----------



## Pikey

Wow , nice work there! .. and how refreshing to see someone using using their PC for something other than gaming!!









I have a problem though!

I wonder if anyone here is using an ASUS HD 6950 DirectCU II 1G model with their Shimian!
I bought one off that well known auction site the other day and it doesn't even power it up .. yet it works fine on a smaller LCD which is a pain.

Can anyone think of a reason why it wouldn't work??


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Wow , nice work there! .. and how refreshing to see someone using using their PC for something other than gaming!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a problem though!
> I wonder if anyone here is using an ASUS HD 6950 DirectCU II 1G model with their Shimian!
> I bought one off that well known auction site the other day and it doesn't even power it up .. yet it works fine on a smaller LCD which is a pain.
> Can anyone think of a reason why it wouldn't work??


_Some standard troubleshooting questions for these monitors:_

Are you plugging in your ShiMian into DVI Port 1 of your card? (if there are more than one. With some cards, there's no output when this monitor's plugged in to Port 2, like my old HD 4850)

Have you checked all the cable connections are secure and well-inserted?

Are you running any other monitors/projectors off your graphics card or integrated GPU? (if so, disconnect them for now and add later)

When you turn on your monitor with its power button, does he light turn blue briefly and then switch to solid red? If so, your monitor turns on but does not receive signal from your graphics card, so check all of the above.

Is your power brick light a solid green?


----------



## Queeuqeg152

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Interesting story, thanks for sharing - glad you got your monitor to work after all.
> Could you share how you ended up removing the bezel? Did you have a regular non glass model, or was it with tempered glass? I'm hoping for more safe glass removal tips, beyond that one thread, which didn't help in my case.


mine had no glass covering the display.

here is how i went abut removing the bezel.









i just slipped my dental card between the actual display assembly and the white frame of the monitor. then a used one of these things...









idk what it is exactly... i understand its used for car interior work, but i dont know anything about it be beyond that.

anyway i worked that thing in between the the white frame and the black bezel. you must not try to pry at the white framing. this part is screwed down through the display assembly and into the back black frameing behind the monitor.

if you pry at it you will strip out the screws. i know this because i damaged a screw and had to spend some time fixing it.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> _Some standard troubleshooting questions for these monitors:_
> Are you plugging in your ShiMian into DVI Port 1 of your card? (if there are more than one. With some cards, there's no output when this monitor's plugged in to Port 2, like my old HD 4850)
> Have you checked all the cable connections are secure and well-inserted?
> Are you running any other monitors/projectors off your graphics card or integrated GPU? (if so, disconnect them for now and add later)
> When you turn on your monitor with its power button, does he light turn blue briefly and then switch to solid red? If so, your monitor turns on but does not receive signal from your graphics card, so check all of the above.
> Is your power brick light a solid green?


It's OK , I found out what the problem was. There's a tiny DIP switch on top of the card that enabled the Dual DVI connector , toggles it between single/dual apparently!

All sorted now.


----------



## KidCastro

Hi guys, thinking about purchasing 2 of these. One for pure pc dual-dvi and the other model IPSMS I think with hdmi for PS3. Is the input lag noticeable for PS3 gaming? And are the graphics ok?

Just wondering on those 2 points before pulling the plug?

Thanks guys


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KidCastro*
> 
> Hi guys, thinking about purchasing 2 of these. One for pure pc dual-dvi and the other model IPSMS I think with hdmi for PS3. Is the input lag noticeable for PS3 gaming? And are the graphics ok?
> Just wondering on those 2 points before pulling the plug?
> Thanks guys


Apparently you can connect your PS3 for 720p resolution using regular models, like LITE, with Dual-link DVI <-- HDMI
http://www.overclock.net/t/1232496/crossover-27q-led-led-p-27m-led-2720mdp-gold-led-monitor-club/1640#post_17703872


----------



## Accuracy158

Just as a couple updates I want to say the scaling from 1080p to 1440 looks better than I expected on the multi-input version so the screen does work fairly well with my PS3.

Also I am not a big proponent of the tapping your screen theory or similar ideas to reduce backlight bleeding but I have to say I was wiping my screen and slight rubbing motion from side to side really helped reduce some of the bleeding. That wasn't really my intention but I must have worked the panel in to place a little better or something because it does seem I have less backlight bleeding now. It's still there in places but it doesn't seem as bad.

Finally I have no problem running the screen at 65hz but it won't go higher than that. (But it is really running at 65 and not just saying that... at least according to Afterburner frame rate counter)

My SLI 460's are also preforming better than I thought they would. I just need to off/down the AA in more graphically demanding games (I also started using high textures instead of ultra in BF3). 1 GB of vram certainly isn't ideal but it's quite doable.


----------



## KidCastro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> Just as a couple updates I want to say the scaling from 1080p to 1440 looks better than I expected on the multi-input version so the screen does work fairly well with my PS3.
> Also I am not a big proponent of the tapping your screen theory or similar ideas to reduce backlight bleeding but I have to say I was wiping my screen and slight rubbing motion from side to side really helped reduce some of the bleeding. That wasn't really my intention but I must have worked the panel in to place a little better or something because it does seem I have less backlight bleeding now. It's still there in places but it doesn't seem as bad.
> Finally I have no problem running the screen at 65hz but it won't go higher than that. (But it is really running at 65 and not just saying that... at least according to Afterburner frame rate counter)
> My SLI 460's are also preforming better than I thought they would. I just need to off/down the AA in more graphically demanding games (I also started using high textures instead of ultra in BF3). 1 GB of vram certainly isn't ideal but it's quite doable.


Can you elaborate on PS3 gaming, picture quality and input lag? I see you have the more expensive IPSMS model.

Cheers


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KidCastro*
> 
> Can you elaborate on PS3 gaming, picture quality and input lag? I see you have the more expensive IPSMS model.
> Cheers


Honestly, I can't really elaborate much because I don't have much to compare to. My last screen was a 22 inch cheap 1080p vizio TV. Compared to that I don't notice any extra input lag but like I said I don't have a "fast" monitor to compare to. The scaling works fine. It fills the screen and doesn't really distort the image whether you are using 1080p or 720p. Naturally 27 inches seems a little big for 720p games but hey that's console gaming for you, I just sit back a little further







I also don't have a 27" native 1080p screen to compare images but console games aren't usually native 1080p anyway so either way you would be upscaling the games resolution.

One of the best thing about having the multi-input version for consoles is that you can tweak the image on the monitor. As I said in an earlier post the color preset was set to "bluish" and to correct color settings you need to be using a PC or be using the multi-input version with the OSD... From what I hear you can only change the brightness on the single input versions (somebody else can probably clarify this). I'm using the same settings I do on PC... I cut the brightness down from 64 to 63, the contrast down from 88 to 75, and the color preset from "bluish" to "normal".


----------



## MenacingTuba

PRAD.de's review of the 27" Achieva Shimian QH270 Multi is up, in German

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-shimian-qh270.html


----------



## ToastyX

You should note that's the IPSMS model, the multi-input version. It has one frame of lag, and it doesn't seem to have a proper backlight brightness control, which means gray blacks because you can't lower the brightness without hurting contrast and possibly crushing blacks. I would avoid that model. The single-input versions don't have those problems.


----------



## avikanik29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gogusrl*
> 
> Why would you jump to conclusions like that ? If you look back you'll find tens of people that bought from dream-seller (me being one of them) that didn't have any problems or received more than expected (mine is perfect in every way and it was the 297$ version). At least give him a chance to reply before gatherings the mobs to lynch him.


He got back to me , he is completely denying that there is anything wrong with the monitor. He initially agreed that there are dead pixels after seeing the pictures/videos but now he is claiming ignorance. I think it was my stupidity to trust him and send something back halfway across the world. Here is one of the video I created before sending the monitor back, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ts7F9J0Vlcc&feature=youtu.be.


----------



## michabsolute

I received 2 monitors from Accessorieswhole.
I asked Accessorieswhole if I could get a discount price, because I buy two monitors.
They offered me discounted price and I made payment by paypal.
So, it was very fair deal









Yamakasi perfect pixel Q271 the unparalleled monitor for myself last week.
It is awesome awesome perfect!
My cell phone is Galaxy S3 and the cell phone is connected with Q271.

Acheiva shimian M9 mini monitor for portable usage.
It is cute, small and light.

They even included thank you note and scarf as gift.
Really thoughtful.

Both monitors are in mint condition and I am so pleased.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avikanik29*
> 
> He got back to me , he is completely denying that there is anything wrong with the monitor. He initially agreed that there are dead pixels after seeing the pictures/videos but now he is claiming ignorance. I think it was my stupidity to trust him and send something back halfway across the world. Here is one of the video I created before sending the monitor back, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ts7F9J0Vlcc&feature=youtu.be.


Take it up with [email protected] You'll win the case with that video that you made.


----------



## tombom

http://envelopelab.sourcevide.co.uk/achieva-shimian-qh270lite-27quot-lg-sips-led-2560x1440-qhd-dvi-169-6ms-monitor-computers-amp-accessories_p7296.html

Looking for some feedback on this seller. Anyone think this is legitimate at all? The price is incredible. It comes out to about 170 shipped to the US. The description says verified seller of Achieva and the bottom of the site says verified with a bunch of security stuff and whatnot. Just wondering what you guys think. If this is legit I'm definitely getting one when I get my next paycheck.

Their items are processed through paypal so if there's a problem I can open a dispute right?


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tombom*
> 
> http://envelopelab.sourcevide.co.uk/achieva-shimian-qh270lite-27quot-lg-sips-led-2560x1440-qhd-dvi-169-6ms-monitor-computers-amp-accessories_p7296.html
> Looking for some feedback on this seller. Anyone think this is legitimate at all? The price is incredible. It comes out to about 170 shipped to the US. The description says verified seller of Achieva and the bottom of the site says verified with a bunch of security stuff and whatnot. Just wondering what you guys think. If this is legit I'm definitely getting one when I get my next paycheck.
> Their items are processed through paypal so if there's a problem I can open a dispute right?


I don't think that's legit.. I wouldn't do it..


----------



## ElevenEleven

When something is _too_ cheap, something is likely not right.


----------



## avikanik29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> Take it up with [email protected] You'll win the case with that video that you made.


I have opened a dispute; but not sure if I will be able to recover the return shipping which sucks .


----------



## tombom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CpHaAiOnS*
> 
> I don't think that's legit.. I wouldn't do it..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> When something is _too_ cheap, something is likely not right.


That's basically what I was thinking too. I'll definitely be ordering through a legit ebay seller when I decide to get one of these. Thanks guys.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avikanik29*
> 
> I have opened a dispute; but not sure if I will be able to recover the return shipping which sucks .


Idk... You may be able to. I'd definitively bring that up too in the dispute. Plz keep us updated! I hope you win all yo $ back!









(curious.. How much was it to ship it back?)


----------



## ElevenEleven

I've read it is more efficient to open a dispute with PayPal. Is your seller unwilling to do a refund/replacement? I would get a definitive answer before doing anything.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tombom*
> 
> http://envelopelab.sourcevide.co.uk/achieva-shimian-qh270lite-27quot-lg-sips-led-2560x1440-qhd-dvi-169-6ms-monitor-computers-amp-accessories_p7296.html
> 
> Looking for some feedback on this seller. Anyone think this is legitimate at all? The price is incredible. It comes out to about 170 shipped to the US. The description says verified seller of Achieva and the bottom of the site says verified with a bunch of security stuff and whatnot. Just wondering what you guys think. If this is legit I'm definitely getting one when I get my next paycheck.
> 
> Their items are processed through paypal so if there's a problem I can open a dispute right?


Malwarebytes popped up a warning when I went to that site. First time I have ever seen it do that.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Malwarebytes popped up a warning when I went to that site. First time I have ever seen it do that.


Hah, I didn't even notice... but I use flash block and ad block for Chrome. There's your answer then!


----------



## joon32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Hah, I didn't even notice... but I use flash block and ad block for Chrome. There's your answer then!


Not necessarily. I think I am going to contact these guys and investigate a bit further. I do agree when it seems to good to be true, it usually is.


----------



## rotary7

^ whats going on?


----------



## joon32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> ^ whats going on?


http://envelopelab.sourcevide.co.uk/achieva-shimian-qh270lite-27quot-lg-sips-led-2560x1440-qhd-dvi-169-6ms-monitor-computers-amp-accessories_p7296.html

That website has the Shimian listed at $125. There has to be a catch, I agree with that. I did try contacting them through their "live chat" that is available monday - friday, however, I was unable to reach anyone. Seems a little fishy to me.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joon32*
> 
> http://envelopelab.sourcevide.co.uk/achieva-shimian-qh270lite-27quot-lg-sips-led-2560x1440-qhd-dvi-169-6ms-monitor-computers-amp-accessories_p7296.html
> That website has the Shimian listed at $125. There has to be a catch, I agree with that. I did try contacting them through their "live chat" that is available monday - friday, however, I was unable to reach anyone. Seems a little fishy to me.


Some websites are known to deliberately list something like that to get massive orders or massive traffic to their website... then they void all the orders or say its a listing error... but they still attracted traffic which they can use later to sell ads or move up google search rankings...


----------



## Mannix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Queeuqeg152*


I wonder if an HMDI connector can be attached to that board?


----------



## tombom

http://www.scamadviser.com/is-envelopelab.sourcevide.co.uk-safe.html

Website doesn't really have a great rating yet.

Is there any way you can contact them to see about the potential upholding of the price if you pay through it via paypal or something? Could you ask them if they'll honor the price if you order it?


----------



## wkstar

I have seen that site before with a different name, Stay FAR away
http://faubourg.sourcevide.co.uk

*Stay Away*


----------



## Pikey

That looks very much like an Amazon affiliate site , check out the menu structure ..


----------



## JanqeD

Do you guys think that the GTX 670 2gb version will handle this monitor and max games the most demanding I believe Ill be playing is like Battlefield 3.

Other games:
Starcraft 2, Diablo 3, WoW, Guild Wars 2 and my wife on Sims lol

Would i benefit from the superclocked 4gb version?

Ill be using the i5 3750k


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JanqeD*
> 
> Do you guys think that the GTX 670 2gb version will handle this monitor and max games the most demanding I believe Ill be playing is like Battlefield 3.
> Other games:
> Starcraft 2, Diablo 3, WoW, Guild Wars 2 and my wife on Sims lol
> Would i benefit from the superclocked 4gb version?
> Ill be using the i5 3750k


You will be fine with a single 670, with good frame rates, although 60+fps in battlefield 3 on ultra with AA will be a close call


----------



## JanqeD

Sounds good to me! Thanks for the help


----------



## Blindman1337

Just got my IPSI with tempered glass yesterday evening and I must say this thing is awesome! Ordered on the 4th of July through BigClothCraft. It didn't get shipped until the 9th because I originally ordered the IPSB and BCC contacted me to ask if it was ok to ship the IPSI version instead. Either one was fine, I just assumed he shipped the "I" version out to everyone now that the "B" version is discontinued.

Shipping only took ~3 days to get to Canada, I missed the first delivery attempt which was on Friday(ugh). I had the package marked as gift with a value of $80 and I had to pay $24 for taxes/duties.

Anyway, coming from a 23" TN 1080p monitor, I must say the Shimian is impressive. It just towers over my old monitor. Colors are fantastic and backlight bleeding is almost non-existant. My roommate and I tried to find dead/bright pixels and we both failed to do so. Since it was the tempered glass version, I ended up with a couple tiny specks of dust between it and the panel. The largest one being an inch from the top-right corner and only visible on a white screen, so I'm not complaining.

The only downside I can find is that now I need to find a bigger desk.


----------



## tombom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> That looks very much like an Amazon affiliate site , check out the menu structure ..


No it's pretty much the fake chinese scam variant of amazon. Lots of the stuff on there is definitely misleading.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Did anyone figure out how to fix or at least reduce backlight bleeding?


----------



## esse09

Hi all








I just got this monitor today. Shipping from Korea to Italy took 4 working days and i paid ~70 usd of custom charges + 300 usd for the monitor itself. A fair price i think overall.

Here are a couple of pictures i took, i will do some kind of review if i have time on the weekend.

The monitor arrived in its box wrapped in some bubble plastic... not much i think but enough to protect it since the cardbox was not damaged.

From the bottom


Up front


Let's get the blubble wrap out of the way








Up front


Back side is just the same


Left side


Right side


A nice handle on top




The monitor is quite safely packed between two styrofoam spacers, plus a foam wrap


Inside the box


DVI cable, it seems of good quality, i hope i wont have to change it


Power cord, luckily i have 230 v here so i wont need any adapters, plus i love schuko plugs
  

The stand is very very glossy and had a couple of smudges


Very glossy!


The monitor as well is the glossy kind


From the side


Nice logo


Up front


The only regulation available is inclination:


The back


Various labels... i think the third one tells you that less than 5 pixel in the center square is ok
  

Controls, only working ones are the brightness + -


Connections:


And status led


Hope this was helpful.


----------



## tombom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> Did anyone figure out how to fix or at least reduce backlight bleeding?


There have been posts about fixing the bleeding via fixing the metal enclosure that the panel is screwed into. Apparently the amount of light being let out by the backlight is uneven and causing the bleeding. Poke around these threads. I haven't heard of any really good successes on these forums.


----------



## summithike

Great info guys, thanks but a bit confusing to me.
I'm about to jump on the Achieva, but have a couple of questions??
Do I have it correct that this monitor make the vesa wall mount easy to hook up?
And why do so many folks prefer the tempered glass, when the reflection seems
to present problems...What is the advantage to the glass?? thanks


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *summithike*
> 
> Great info guys, thanks but a bit confusing to me.
> I'm about to jump on the Achieva, but have a couple of questions??
> Do I have it correct that this monitor make the vesa wall mount easy to hook up?
> And why do so many folks prefer the tempered glass, when the reflection seems
> to present problems...What is the advantage to the glass?? thanks


1. yes

2. A matter of taste/personal preferences. Tempered glass reflectivity isn't much worse than the models without it - I've looked at both in person. The glass is easier to clean, and the original IPSB with glass over the bezel looks so slick! I love the two I own. The new IPSI has a nicer looking bezel than LITE (again, aesthetics)--otherwise, if you don't care about aesthetics, just go with LITE to avoid dust and be able to massage any stuck pixels.


----------



## snaimpally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I've read it is more efficient to open a dispute with PayPal. Is your seller unwilling to do a refund/replacement? I would get a definitive answer before doing anything.


Paypal is owned by ebay. After ebay introduced their buyer protection plan, if you buy something through ebay, you go through the ebay dispute resolution process (gives you more protection than paypal), even if the purchase was through paypal. However, if you used a credit card with paypal, you can raise a dispute through your credit card company if ebay's dispute resolution doesn't work out. However, my experience with ebay's buyer protection is that they will almost always side with the buyer. Assuming you have some form of documentation showing that the seller asked you to ship the monitor back, you should be able to get your shipping costs reimbursed as well. You really should have opened the dispute BEFORE shipping the monitor back. Always open the dispute if there is a problem - once it is resolved you can close it and if the case is successfully resolved it doesn't affect the seller's rating.


----------



## snaimpally

Just got my Achieva yesterday. Hooked it up to using a Asus GeForce 210 and it works perfectly! I found it on ebay from someone in the USA who had bought it for use with a mac mini and who couldn't get it to work. Saved 1/4 off the price of a new one!!!


----------



## tombom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaimpally*
> 
> Just got my Achieva yesterday. Hooked it up to using a Asus GeForce 210 and it works perfectly! I found it on ebay from someone in the USA who had bought it for use with a mac mini and who couldn't get it to work. Saved 1/4 off the price of a new one!!!


I saw that listing but last I checked it was listed at 308, which is the same price as a new one.


----------



## supersam23

My Achieva doesn't have backlight bleeding and 0 dead pixels or faded colours, but what it does have is this horrible big blue blob two of them about 3cm in width, one more noticeable than the other, it's not visible on whites, so browsing is mostly fine, no so much pictures and videos, and you can't really notice it blues / purples, or any really strong bright vivid colour, but looking at solid colours, isn't really what I bought a monitor for, but anything dark close to black, it shows. So it's horrible for movies.
It's like a blue glow, covered in a grid of red dots a few hundred, but they look bigger than single pixels, but you can't notice them from 3ft away, but the blue you can.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/380708_10150973133363412_156356026_n.jpg

It looks like a pressure mark, if I touch lightly above the small one, it will mostly vanish and the red dots completely.
As for the bigger one, only the red dots vanish, when touched above it.
So I'm thinking perhaps some overtightened screws inside, but I might be completely wrong, I have no idea and wouldn't like to look.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *summithike*
> 
> Great info guys, thanks but a bit confusing to me.
> I'm about to jump on the Achieva, but have a couple of questions??
> Do I have it correct that this monitor make the vesa wall mount easy to hook up?
> And why do so many folks prefer the tempered glass, when the reflection seems
> to present problems...What is the advantage to the glass?? thanks


Be aware that you will need to buy some screws. It only comes with two for some reason and they are very short. If I remember correctly the size is M$. I went to a local hardware store and got some in various lengths.


----------



## SpringHalo

Still on the edge about getting the cheaper one from red-cap, or going with AW for their superior customer support. Has anyone noticed anyone getting dead/stuck pixels in the center of the screen? I'm terribly worried that they'll annoy me to no end.

Cheers


----------



## ElevenEleven

BCC sell them for less and are also renowned for their customer support, and they offer paid return shipping with legitimate issues too. Don't forget TA_planet - over 200 ShiMians sold and very very good feedback and communication (although they don't offer to pay for return shipment up-front).


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpringHalo*
> 
> Still on the edge about getting the cheaper one from red-cap, or going with AW for their superior customer support. Has anyone noticed anyone getting dead/stuck pixels in the center of the screen? I'm terribly worried that they'll annoy me to no end.
> Cheers


Hey i ordered my non perfect pixel crossover from redcap last week, and it arrived in perfect condition with zero dead/stuck pixels and no backlight bleed, and the colors seem bang on, id recommend red-cap anyday!


----------



## snaimpally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tombom*
> 
> I saw that listing but last I checked it was listed at 308, which is the same price as a new one.


Different listing. The one I picked up was a 'buy it now' for $240 with free shipping.


----------



## snaimpally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> BCC sell them for less and are also renowned for their customer support, and they offer paid return shipping with legitimate issues too. Don't forget TA_planet - over 200 ShiMians sold and very very good feedback and communication (although they don't offer to pay for return shipment up-front).


BCC seems to have the best reputation on the online forums, likely because of his customer service and return policy.


----------



## supersam23

I ordered a second one, VAT / import duty on the first was £24, the second £36... Why is this?
If this one is faulty too, I'm gonna go nuts, Green-Sum, better do returns (paying for postage, because it's like £50+ to return)...


----------



## mydecember1985

So everyone out there knows...















This DOES work with monoprice's *active* DP-DVI adapter!!!














For those ATI owners with 2DVI - 2MiniDP - 1HDMI setups, I have it setup up as a 3+1 right now

Product Page


Don't mind the pile of trash and netflix envelopes.









I couldn't really find any SOLID info about whether they worked or not, but absolutely no problems!!

I have two more on the way for an eyefinity setup. My first was a "perfect" LITE from red-cap for $329. Came exactly as promised, box was in perfect shape, and got here in 2-1/2 days. Red-cap upped his "perfect" price, so I chose to go with ta_planet. Before I made this choice, I sent 2 separate offers to red-cap for 2 more perfect ones at $20 more ($350 instead of his new $399). I never received a reply, so I chose to go with TA.

I ordered one perfect for $360usd and one flawed for $309 (I think). BUT, I accidentally ordered the wrong one with the 220V adapter, so I offered to send him a few extra bucks to get me the right adapter. He's quite quick with communication. I ordered them around 9PM last night and he already left me feedback.

I chose to go with one flawed not only to save money, but I usually only use 2 out of the 3 screens because that much horizontal scan is annoying. Now, with the added real estate of higher resolution, 2 is more than enough. So the third one will only be for gaming in surround. I figure if there's a bright image from a game, any dead/stuck pixels will be in my peripheral, so I'll never notice them.

Updates after the weekend when they show up.

I'm going to bed..... It's almost 8 AM:asleepysm


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mydecember1985*
> 
> So everyone out there knows...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This DOES work with monoprice's *active* DP-DVI adapter!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those ATI owners with 2DVI - 2MiniDP - 1HDMI setups, I have it setup up as a 3+1 right now
> Product Page
> 
> Don't mind the pile of trash and netflix envelopes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't really find any SOLID info about whether they worked or not, but absolutely no problems!!
> I have two more on the way for an eyefinity setup. My first was a "perfect" LITE from red-cap for $329. Came exactly as promised, box was in perfect shape, and got here in 2-1/2 days. Red-cap upped his "perfect" price, so I chose to go with ta_planet. Before I made this choice, I sent 2 separate offers to red-cap for 2 more perfect ones at $20 more ($350 instead of his new $399). I never received a reply, so I chose to go with TA.
> I ordered one perfect for $360usd and one flawed for $309 (I think). BUT, I accidentally ordered the wrong one with the 220V adapter, so I offered to send him a few extra bucks to get me the right adapter. He's quite quick with communication. I ordered them around 9PM last night and he already left me feedback.
> I chose to go with one flawed not only to save money, but I usually only use 2 out of the 3 screens because that much horizontal scan is annoying. Now, with the added real estate of higher resolution, 2 is more than enough. So the third one will only be for gaming in surround. I figure if there's a bright image from a game, any dead/stuck pixels will be in my peripheral, so I'll never notice them.
> Updates after the weekend when they show up.
> I'm going to bed..... It's almost 8 AM:asleepysm


To game on Max with 3 ips monitors is gunna need more then 2x 6970s, hell I couldn't even get 60fps on 3x 1080p monitors with a 6990 in games like bf3


----------



## adjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersam23*
> 
> My Achieva doesn't have backlight bleeding and 0 dead pixels or faded colours, but what it does have is this horrible big blue blob two of them about 3cm in width, one more noticeable than the other, it's not visible on whites, so browsing is mostly fine, no so much pictures and videos, and you can't really notice it blues / purples, or any really strong bright vivid colour, but looking at solid colours, isn't really what I bought a monitor for, but anything dark close to black, it shows. So it's horrible for movies.
> It's like a blue glow, covered in a grid of red dots a few hundred, but they look bigger than single pixels, but you can't notice them from 3ft away, but the blue you can.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/380708_10150973133363412_156356026_n.jpg
> It looks like a pressure mark, if I touch lightly above the small one, it will mostly vanish and the red dots completely.
> As for the bigger one, only the red dots vanish, when touched above it.
> So I'm thinking perhaps some overtightened screws inside, but I might be completely wrong, I have no idea and wouldn't like to look.


that's a pressure mark, I think it's nigh impossible to fix.


----------



## ElevenEleven

It kinda looks like someone picked up the monitor by the actual screen instead of the bezel... I'd request an exchange, given that this is a very noticeable significant flaw.


----------



## tombom

Yeah, that's a pretty big defect and imo is worth a return.


----------



## mm303

yeahhH~~~~i just got my shimian today.. I ordered the IPSB with glass from dream seller, but he send me the IPSBI model with glass..-.- I think they stop producing the IPSB glass model..!!?
anyway....it took a few days for him to ship it but when he shipped, the shipping was crazy fast.. shipped on June 18th, and its here today..19th..!







why would I buy stuff in america!!!!
13 Delivered - Signed for by : xxxx PORTLAND 11:17
12 With delivery courier PORTLAND, OR - USA 09:26
11 Arrived at Delivery Facility in PORTLAND - USA PORTLAND, OR - USA 09:11
10 Departed Facility in LOS ANGELES GATEWAY - USA LOS ANGELES GATEWAY, CA - USA 04:29
9 Processed at LOS ANGELES GATEWAY - USA LOS ANGELES GATEWAY, CA - USA 04:23
8 Clearance processing complete at LOS ANGELES GATEWAY - USA LOS ANGELES GATEWAY, CA - USA 00:57
7 Arrived at Sort Facility LOS ANGELES GATEWAY - USA LOS ANGELES GATEWAY, CA - USA 00:49
Wednesday, July 18, 2012 Location Time
6 Departed Facility in INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 22:20
5 Processed at INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 21:11
4 Arrived at Sort Facility INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 20:21
3 Departed Facility in BUSAN AND SOUTHEAST AREA - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) BUSAN AND SOUTHEAST AREA - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 15:05
2 Processed at BUSAN AND SOUTHEAST AREA - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) BUSAN AND SOUTHEAST AREA - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 14:59
1 Shipment picked up BUSAN AND SOUTHEAST AREA - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.)

i just use the 230v power brick that come with it and it work fine...there's no dead pixel I think... but i found this dust in the middle of the screen.. sad for me.... only see it on white screen tho.. anyone know how to remove dust from the monitor ?


----------



## mydecember1985

Yeah, it does well on almost every game out, but BF3 and Crysis 2 give it a run for the money. The reason why I'm doing this is mostly so whatever games don't work in eyefinity will look GlOrIoUs on the middle monitor. But really, I just like the extra workspace. Some games still aggravate the crap out of me with PhysX problems. Mostly Alice Madness Returns and Mirrors Edge. They run spectacularly @ 60+FPS without PhysX on, but dear god.... 16-25 FPS once it starts rendering a PhysX operation...

*Update for order from TA_Planet*:

He contacted me at 2PM EST today and said he was out of stock of the perfect pixel LITES until the 25th. He offered to upgrade to the IPSBI model at no additional charge, but I declined and said I'd wait. I already have a LITE, and it would look awkward...


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mydecember1985*
> 
> Yeah, it does well on almost every game out, but BF3 and Crysis 2 give it a run for the money. The reason why I'm doing this is mostly so whatever games don't work in eyefinity will look GlOrIoUs on the middle monitor. But really, I just like the extra workspace. Some games still aggravate the crap out of me with PhysX problems. Mostly Alice Madness Returns and Mirrors Edge. They run spectacularly @ 60+FPS without PhysX on, but dear god.... 16-25 FPS once it starts rendering a PhysX operation...
> *Update for order from TA_Planet*:
> He contacted me at 2PM EST today and said he was out of stock of the perfect pixel LITES until the 25th. He offered to upgrade to the IPSBI model at no additional charge, but I declined and said I'd wait. I already have a LITE, and it would look awkward...


Damn it. Just as I was going to order.


----------



## rotary7

I have 3 of these monitors and all my games run butter smooth, BF3 on Ultra i get a good 60/50 fps


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> I have 3 of these monitors and all my games run butter smooth, BF3 on Ultra i get a good 60/50 fps


what videocard are you running?


----------



## rotary7

2 gtx 680s 4gb


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mydecember1985*
> 
> Yeah, it does well on almost every game out, but BF3 and Crysis 2 give it a run for the money. The reason why I'm doing this is mostly so whatever games don't work in eyefinity will look GlOrIoUs on the middle monitor. But really, I just like the extra workspace. Some games still aggravate the crap out of me with PhysX problems. Mostly Alice Madness Returns and Mirrors Edge. They run spectacularly @ 60+FPS without PhysX on, but dear god.... 16-25 FPS once it starts rendering a PhysX operation...
> *Update for order from TA_Planet*:
> He contacted me at 2PM EST today and said he was out of stock of the perfect pixel LITES until the 25th. He offered to upgrade to the IPSBI model at no additional charge, but I declined and said I'd wait. I already have a LITE, and it would look awkward...


I wonder if this means they have a perfect pixel batch of IPSIs... Or maybe they are simply giving you options.


----------



## mydecember1985




----------



## ElevenEleven

I believe as a rule, tempered glass monitor listings don't have such stringent pixel guarantee vs. non-glass because of the dust particles, which are more noticeable than bad pixels. So if you're agreeing to the extremely high probability of having at least some tiny dust particles on your monitor, you are probably not going to be too picky about some bad pixels (since both are not visible under most normal use conditions).

I only wondered about a good batch of IPSIs because of the replacement offer - instead of offering IPSBS, which is the same as LITE just with speakers enabled.


----------



## chaoflux

mm303: how goes fellow stumptowner?








i also got a shimian in the mail today, from ta_planet

Details
Jul 19, 2012 12:32 PM Delivered PORTLAND, OR
Jul 19, 2012 8:03 AMOn FedEx vehicle for deliveryPORTLAND, OR
Jul 19, 2012 7:11 AMAt local FedEx facilityPORTLAND, ORJul 19, 2012 3:55 AMAt destination sort facilityPORTLAND, OR
Jul 19, 2012 2:45 AMDeparted FedEx locationOAKLAND, CA
Jul 18, 2012 9:58 PMArrived at FedEx locationOAKLAND, CAJul 18, 2012 4:54 PMDeparted FedEx locationANCHORAGE, AK
Jul 18, 2012 1:35 PMInternational shipment release - ImportANCHORAGE, AKJul 18, 2012 12:51 PMArrived at FedEx locationANCHORAGE, AK
Jul 18, 2012 9:55 PMIn transitINCHEON KRJul 18, 2012 7:58 PMIn transitINCHEON KR
Jul 18, 2012 5:36 PMLeft FedEx origin facilitySEONGNAM-SI KR
Jul 18, 2012 12:55 AMShipment information sent to FedEx
Jul 18, 2012 2:20 PMPicked upSEONGNAM-SI KR

mine came from ta_planet, is w/o the tempered glass so no dust.. no dead pixels, very slight bit of BLB on bottom left noticeable on black screen... overall quite happy, though my other one is absolutely flawless (bought from some dude in US who ended up not using a second)... so ta_planet seems fairly stand up dude, can't really fault him for a tiny bit of BLB, shipped insanely fast w/ hand written "pixel perfect" thank you note... FWIW he also sells an allegedly more durable 110v adapter w/ upgraded chipset, which is why i ordered from him.

he also was out of stock of the lite and gave me an "upgraded" one w/ speakers (as if i'd use them) - i took it though (i also have a lite like the other guy who mentioned it) but since the stand and bezel are the same, they look identical from the front... the speakers are on back of monitor, which faces my wall so no biggy


----------



## rotary7

how many do you have? because i have the glass ones and yeah i can see dust but then again its not hard to take off the glass but i cant see them so im not bothering


----------



## chaoflux

two, i had two apple thunderbolt displays but started getting into gaming and couldn't really use them... so i sold them and with that money bought two shimian monitors, a gtx 670, a p8z77-v pro, a corsair 650d, and a corsair h100 w/ the $$.... if only i had never bought the damned TB displays to begin w/... oy vey


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> how many do you have? because i have the glass ones and yeah i can see dust but then again its not hard to take off the glass but i cant see them so im not bothering


It's not easy - I've tried twice. It might be one of those YMMV case-by-case deals though. That's for IPSB - don't know if IPSI's easier to open up by prying the plastic bezel off.


----------



## dawnbat

I read about this monitor on Anandtech. After going through reviews and checking with one of our suppliers in Korea, placed an for the IPSMS model (I need to connect my gaming system too) on 15th with red-cap and the monitor was shipped on 18th evening by EMS.

As per red-cap it should reach me in 4 to 6 days, but knowing how UAE Post works, can't be sure. Has anybody from Dubai ordered this monitor before?


----------



## DennyA

Add me to the "ordered pixel perfect QH270-Lite from ta_planet, got a free upgrade to the model with speakers" club.

Wow, this monitor is an amazing value for the price. Just had to pull an extra AC cord out of the cable snakepit, plug it in to my existing DVI cable, and I'm up and running.

Probably the only complaint I have is the power button being on the back, with the annoying non-pressable front button teasing me. And that's a pretty darn minor complaint.









Ordered Monday night, had it in Washington state at lunchtime today. Sweet.


----------



## chaoflux

Same here from Portland, OR... ordered from ta_planet late monday night and was here by fedex early in the morning... I don't even get things from Newegg so fast lol, pretty crazy


----------



## HikinenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Queeuqeg152*
> 
> turns out this chip is a teeny tiny eeprom. up untill now i was hoping for an obvious bad solder joint or bad cap or something i could fix with an iron. obviously a blown eeprom is a deal breaker even if i could get a new chip with the proper code flashed or w/e, the leads are entirely too small to solder without fairly specialized soldering tools that are beyond my little hakko 888's ability. naturally i assumed i would have to ship it back to the seller at a steep cost.... *however!* and here is what i really appreciated about redcap, *he was able to contact the company and get a replacement PCB shiped to me for free.*
> it arrived like 3 days later.


Hi Queeuqeg,

I must say I'm super jealous for you right now. I had similiar problem over two months ago. I got a unit with bad PCB and it fried after a two minutes use. I tried get me a new PCB, but seller told me:

"Dear Valued Customer.
Inform sorry for the bad news.
monitor was on the phone with manufacturers.
The manufacturer's own purchasing regulations, the logic board can not buy
Sorry, but find another way.
Deliver bad news, I'm sorry.
Regards."

I guess what he told me was complete bulls**t, or that was truly the case at the time. I have the monitor sitting and waiting for a possible PCB, but over the time I have given up looking for one.

Now, if you could tell who was your seller, either here or PM to me, I could ask him directly for it and costs etc.

-HikinenM


----------



## snaimpally

I just got my Achieva hooked up yesterday. I am using a new Sapphire AMD HD 5450 video card. Downloaded the latest drivers etc. Everytime I open up the Catalyst Control Center to adjust the brightness or whatever, I hear a click and the monitor goes blank. Rebooting doesn't seem to fix the problem either. I have to attach another monitor, then hot swap the DVI cable to get it to work again.

Extremely #[email protected]% annoying. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HikinenM*
> 
> Hi Queeuqeg,
> I must say I'm super jealous for you right now. I had similiar problem over two months ago. I got a unit with bad PCB and it fried after a two minutes use. I tried get me a new PCB, but seller told me:
> "Dear Valued Customer.
> Inform sorry for the bad news.
> monitor was on the phone with manufacturers.
> The manufacturer's own purchasing regulations, the logic board can not buy
> Sorry, but find another way.
> Deliver bad news, I'm sorry.
> Regards."
> I guess what he told me was complete bulls**t, or that was truly the case at the time. I have the monitor sitting and waiting for a possible PCB, but over the time I have given up looking for one.
> Now, if you could tell who was your seller, either here or PM to me, I could ask him directly for it and costs etc.
> -HikinenM


He said it was redcap if you look... can I ask who told you that in your post though?


----------



## tombom

Just pulled the trigger on one of these bad boys! Getting it from redcap for 289. I was thinking about going with dreamseller but redcaps's estimated delivery was earlier. Can't wait to get it and I really hope I don't have any issues with it.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HikinenM*
> 
> Hi Queeuqeg,
> I must say I'm super jealous for you right now. I had similiar problem over two months ago. I got a unit with bad PCB and it fried after a two minutes use. I tried get me a new PCB, but seller told me:
> "Dear Valued Customer.
> Inform sorry for the bad news.
> monitor was on the phone with manufacturers.
> The manufacturer's own purchasing regulations, the logic board can not buy
> Sorry, but find another way.
> Deliver bad news, I'm sorry.
> Regards."
> I guess what he told me was complete bulls**t, or that was truly the case at the time. I have the monitor sitting and waiting for a possible PCB, but over the time I have given up looking for one.
> Now, if you could tell who was your seller, either here or PM to me, I could ask him directly for it and costs etc.
> -HikinenM


Sorry about the bad news









But it would be helpful to the forum for you to say who gave you the bad customer support


----------



## lastmemory

Just received my Achieva !! Shipped 2 days late , but still arrived within 5 days in Canada. 100$ fees with DHL for 2 screens... No dead pixels , everything working great !!


----------



## num1son

Got mine yesterday and I'm loving it.
Ordered it late Monday night. Shipped Tuesday morning and Fedex attempted their first delivery to my house on Wednesday at 11:15 (which I missed







)!

It is perfect as far as pixels go. It does have a bit of BLB though and needs some color correction.

Any tips on getting these set up or corrected?


----------



## snaimpally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaimpally*
> 
> I just got my Achieva hooked up yesterday. I am using a new Sapphire AMD HD 5450 video card. Downloaded the latest drivers etc. Everytime I open up the Catalyst Control Center to adjust the brightness or whatever, I hear a click and the monitor goes blank. Rebooting doesn't seem to fix the problem either. I have to attach another monitor, then hot swap the DVI cable to get it to work again.
> Extremely #[email protected]% annoying. Anyone else have this problem?


Anyone else experience this?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

just a reminder.
Quote:


> ||Advertising/Promotion/Commercial Use ||
> 
> You ARE NOT allowed to use Overclock.net to:
> 
> Advertise or promote products and/or services that you or someone you know has an "interest" in
> This includes linking to a personal website
> Display affiliate links of any kind
> Copy content, images or any other Overclock.net assets (in part or in whole)
> Recruit people for other websites/projects/jobs or any other reason
> Directly or indirectly profit from your relationship with the site and the people you meet here, now or in the future


----------



## HikinenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> He said it was redcap if you look... can I ask who told you that in your post though?


It was fastterakorea. I really should have bought from redcap, green-sum or any recommended seller, but I just got the cheapest one at the time.

I will try to contact redcap.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HikinenM*
> 
> It was fastterakorea. I really should have bought from redcap, green-sum or any recommended seller, but I just got the cheapest one at the time.
> I will try to contact redcap.


I just ordered mine from red-cap, $289 shipped with the 110v-240v, couldn't say no.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaimpally*
> 
> I just got my Achieva hooked up yesterday. I am using a new Sapphire AMD HD 5450 video card. Downloaded the latest drivers etc. Everytime I open up the Catalyst Control Center to adjust the brightness or whatever, I hear a click and the monitor goes blank. Rebooting doesn't seem to fix the problem either. I have to attach another monitor, then hot swap the DVI cable to get it to work again.
> Extremely #[email protected]% annoying. Anyone else have this problem?


Perhaps that card is struggling a bit? , or maybe you could try rolling back to the 12.4 drivers?
I seem to remember reading somewhere that they fixed problems for some folks.


----------



## snaimpally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Perhaps that card is struggling a bit? , or maybe you could try rolling back to the 12.4 drivers?
> I seem to remember reading somewhere that they fixed problems for some folks.


I unchecked the "automatically detect monitor whenever control panel is opened" in Catalyst Control Panel and the problem went away. It looks like it sent some request to the monitor for info and the monitor just barfed. Still having some weird detection problems - yesterday I did a shutdown and when I later started the computer the screen was blank. I unplugged and replugged in the DVI cable and it worked again. Very weird. Just did a restart though and everything was fine. I ordered a new (longer) cable from monoprice - perhaps its the cable.

Not happy with the colors. *What settings are other people with ATI/AMD video using? What tools are you using to calibrate your monitors?*


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaimpally*
> 
> I unchecked the "automatically detect monitor whenever control panel is opened" in Catalyst Control Panel and the problem went away. It looks like it sent some request to the monitor for info and the monitor just barfed. Still having some weird detection problems - yesterday I did a shutdown and when I later started the computer the screen was blank. I unplugged and replugged in the DVI cable and it worked again. Very weird. Just did a restart though and everything was fine. I ordered a new (longer) cable from monoprice - perhaps its the cable.
> Not happy with the colors. *What settings are other people with ATI/AMD video using? What tools are you using to calibrate your monitors?*


I'm interested in the calibration tools as well?


----------



## snaimpally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaimpally*
> 
> I unchecked the "automatically detect monitor whenever control panel is opened" in Catalyst Control Panel and the problem went away. It looks like it sent some request to the monitor for info and the monitor just barfed. Still having some weird detection problems - yesterday I did a shutdown and when I later started the computer the screen was blank. I unplugged and replugged in the DVI cable and it worked again. Very weird. Just did a restart though and everything was fine. I ordered a new (longer) cable from monoprice - perhaps its the cable.
> Not happy with the colors. *What settings are other people with ATI/AMD video using? What tools are you using to calibrate your monitors?*


I discovered Windows has a built-in color calibration program. Very basic, but got decent results. Ended up bringing the contrast down quite a bit.


----------



## lubu2186

Hello all, this is a bit off topic but i bought the ipsi version and got no dead pixels just sometimes there is a static like effect where random pixels will blink varopus colors but it goes away if i turn off and back on, My monitor. The dvi cord is plugged in tightly. Other than that the monitor ia GREAT no dead pixels, very little to no light bleed. But thats not really why im here go post, i just wanted to say that playing crysis2 on ultra iis awesome but it is VERY strenuous on the card. Im running teo gtx 570's and im having to overclock them now.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaimpally*
> 
> I discovered Windows has a built-in color calibration program. Very basic, but got decent results. Ended up bringing the contrast down quite a bit.


This worked really well for me, got the color looking much better now. If only there were a fix for the light bleed....


----------



## supersam23

Just a question, I can't seem to find an answer to,

What's the best amp I should use for the plug?
It came with some foreign plug, maybe Korean or American, It said 16am on it.
The power brick says 5amp on it.

I have one monitor I have used 5amp, the other 13amp.

Most monitors I have bought in the past come with 10amp.

So what would be the best and safest for these Achieva's

Here is my setup, incase anyone is interested, looks pretty cool...


----------



## mend0k

Just ordered mine from redcap hopefully it gets here by wednesday or tomm =]


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> Just ordered mine from redcap hopefully it gets here by wednesday or tomm =]


Mine "shipped" yesterday and a DHL tracking number was provided. DHL has yet to update their tracking with anything useful, though DHL states they have an upto 48 hour delay in tracking information. Really!?


----------



## LC155

Mine are shipping from ta_planet, although the estimated delivery date is the 31st (I hate the UK)

Ordered PP Lite's from him, and sent him a note asking him if he could check some things over... he didn't reply to it though - can only hope he did see it though since I did include it in the note to seller when buying em.

Hopefully my luck won't curse me this time.


----------



## mend0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Mine "shipped" yesterday and a DHL tracking number was provided. DHL has yet to update their tracking with anything useful, though DHL states they have an upto 48 hour delay in tracking information. Really!?


Oh well idk haha mine says expected delivery date from the 25-30 so it will get here by a week, which is perfectly fine coming from the Far East.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> Oh well idk haha mine says expected delivery date from the 25-30 so it will get here by a week, which is perfectly fine coming from the Far East.


Yea, mine is between the 24th and 27th.....

I want now!


----------



## kathcat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Yea, mine is between the 24th and 27th.....
> I want now!


Why does it takes so long to receive?
I live in Canada, purchased QH270-IPSBS white from AccessoriesWhole(AW).
It only took 4 days.
DHL and EMS are also expedite shipping aren't they?

Anyway, I got mine shipped via Fedex.
Their service is great.
I also left several note to them remind to check all possible defects before arrange shipping.
Sincere reply received and rocket fast shipping.

Above all, the monitor is in great condition.


----------



## Monocog007

Quick question, has anyone found a way to use an HDMI adapter on the Shimian? I've only used mine with my desktop, but i wanted to see if it was possible to use an adapter for an xbox 360, or my phone.


----------



## summithike

Well OK, I guess I'll register my buy now too.
Bot the Lite, sending to S.California.
Shipping time and quality to come.


----------



## mend0k

It is shipped already =]


----------



## mydecember1985

My two coming from TA_planet are in Tampa, FL. I live in Ocala area, so I'm hoping it's here today, although it says estimated 26th. It says "at local sorting facility". Does that mean that it goes out for delivery from there or it gets sent to another local hub before heading out in the vans? I only ask this because over half of the packages I get from FedEx come out of nearby Ocala, but a few have come straight from Tampa.

Will update this post around 10AM... If I get my [email protected]# out of bed. It's almost 6, so... yeah...


----------



## dawnbat

I received the QH-270 IPSMS model from red-cap today noon. When I plugged it and switched it on I started getting a burnt smell. I have immediately unplugged the monitor. I am getting worried.... What should be my next steps? Please help as this is my first buy on Ebay.

I have sent red-cap an email on this and awaiting his reply


----------



## dawnbat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawnbat*
> 
> I received the QH-270 IPSMS model from red-cap today noon. When I plugged it and switched it on I started getting a burnt smell. I have immediately unplugged the monitor. I am getting worried.... What should be my next steps? Please help as this is my first buy on Ebay.
> I have sent red-cap an email on this and awaiting his reply


Forgot to add: there was also some small amount of smoke before the burning smell...


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawnbat*
> 
> Forgot to add: there was also some small amount of smoke before the burning smell...


From the monitor? If true, don't plug it in. Check your voltage output from the power brick. If OK, them something is probably shorting inside the monitor.


----------



## bonedancr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akJVKzzp4a4

This guy is an awesome reviewer, he reminds me of the ancient alien guy but with a damn fine geek sense of humor


----------



## robbrechter

Ordered Lite from TA_Planet, but like others in the thread, was upgraded to the tempered glass/speakers model. When it showed up yesterday and I plugged it in, I was pleasantly surprised to find even backlighting, zero dead pixels, no dust behind the glass, and just an overall great display.

I play Battlefield 3 for about an hour and all wa well. Then I stop playing and just leave the display on while my computer sits at the desktop. All of a sudden, I hear a popping sound and the monitor goes black. The power brick felt extremely hot. I unplugged it from the wall and let it cool. When I looked at the metal prongs, one of them looked a little blackened. I tried removing the dark spots and plugged the monitor back in. Now the monitor will not power on at all.

I messaged the seller and he wrote me back almost immediately asking for pictures and mentioning voltage. The product page said the adapter it came with was free voltage and supported US 110v power. Apparently not? I sent over pictures, even though everything just looks completely normal, and am waiting for him to get back to me. Hopefully this can get sorted out. I'm bummed out about most likely losing out on this monitor since it had no dead pixels and great color/backlighting.

Has anyone here had any experience dealing with TA_Planet for a defective monitor?


----------



## dking14

I got my shimian a month or two ago now - it was great when I got it and its still great now







- I couldnt be happier with it


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbrechter*
> 
> Ordered Lite from TA_Planet, but like others in the thread, was upgraded to the tempered glass/speakers model. When it showed up yesterday and I plugged it in, I was pleasantly surprised to find even backlighting, zero dead pixels, no dust behind the glass, and just an overall great display.
> I play Battlefield 3 for about an hour and all wa well. Then I stop playing and just leave the display on while my computer sits at the desktop. All of a sudden, I hear a popping sound and the monitor goes black. The power brick felt extremely hot. I unplugged it from the wall and let it cool. When I looked at the metal prongs, one of them looked a little blackened. I tried removing the dark spots and plugged the monitor back in. Now the monitor will not power on at all.
> I messaged the seller and he wrote me back almost immediately asking for pictures and mentioning voltage. The product page said the adapter it came with was free voltage and supported US 110v power. Apparently not? I sent over pictures, even though everything just looks completely normal, and am waiting for him to get back to me. Hopefully this can get sorted out. I'm bummed out about most likely losing out on this monitor since it had no dead pixels and great color/backlighting.
> Has anyone here had any experience dealing with TA_Planet for a defective monitor?


That sucks! You got a perfect one and cooked it b/c of the power brick! All this talk about falter power bricks...is there a replacement out there that anyone is using worth switching to? I'd just rather not have mine die.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dking14*
> 
> I got my shimian a month or two ago now - it was great when I got it and its still great now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I couldnt be happier with it


I saw only the first part of this post in the preview and was thinking "oh crap they're good at first then suck", whew had me worried!


----------



## dawnbat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsmoother2012*
> 
> From the monitor? If true, don't plug it in. Check your voltage output from the power brick. If OK, them something is probably shorting inside the monitor.


Yes, there was a bit of smoke blowing out of the top vents of the monitor just before the burnt smell. As mentioned before, I have unplugged the monitor and kept it aside.

Dubai has 220 volts / 50 Hz frequency which is the same as available in South Korea, so I don't think I am facing 110 volts issue here. However will check the output tomorrow.

Anywats, I have sent an email to red-cap on the issue. Waiting for his reply.


----------



## tombom

I ordered mine friday and it got to Seattle today so I'm expecting it today but most likely tomorrow. It took mine about a day to update with tracking properly.

Oh and that review is terrible. It's 6 minutes and it didn't have any useful info at all. From what I saw anyways. Opinions will always be opinions.


----------



## AMC

Who is the best seller to buy from right now? Bubble wrap and puts a lower value on the monitor so customs is cheap?

Thanks.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Who is the best seller to buy from right now? Bubble wrap and puts a lower value on the monitor so customs is cheap?
> Thanks.


Red-cap, I asked him to bubble wrap the box and mark value as $100 and he did


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Red-cap, I asked him to bubble wrap the box and mark value as $100 and he did


Thanks. Looks like I will buy it from him. How much was customs for you? Did you get the regular one or the pixel perfect and do you have any dead pixels?

Thanks,
AMC


----------



## doco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Thanks. Looks like I will buy it from him. How much was customs for you? Did you get the regular one or the pixel perfect and do you have any dead pixels?
> Thanks,
> AMC


can't answer your customs question as I live in the U.S. but i can answer the other one. i ordered the qh270-lite perfect pixel from red-cap on july 4th 2012 @ 329.99 (i see it has become 389.99 now) and it came with no dead or stuck pixels. there is a bit of a light bleed in the lower left corner but not really noticeable for my uses. power brick and dvi-d cable has no defects as far as i am concerned also. oh, and he shipped mine with plastic around the monitor box. he most likely would have used bubble wrap if i requested it like qu1ckset did.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbrechter*
> 
> Ordered Lite from TA_Planet, but like others in the thread, was upgraded to the tempered glass/speakers model. When it showed up yesterday and I plugged it in, I was pleasantly surprised to find even backlighting, zero dead pixels, no dust behind the glass, and just an overall great display.


You mean speakers and NO tempered glass. IPSBS has speakers and no tempered glass. Only IPSB / IPSI have tempered glass, but they do not have speakers. The screen is still glossy even without the glass.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawnbat*
> 
> Yes, there was a bit of smoke blowing out of the top vents of the monitor just before the burnt smell. As mentioned before, I have unplugged the monitor and kept it aside.
> Dubai has 220 volts / 50 Hz frequency which is the same as available in South Korea, so I don't think I am facing 110 volts issue here. However will check the output tomorrow.
> Anywats, I have sent an email to red-cap on the issue. Waiting for his reply.


The voltage I was referencing, was the power brick output. It should be 24V.


----------



## newchemicals

Hello new here

I just got a "QH270-Lite" from ta_planet. I got a message that they were out of Lites. After 2 days they did send me a monitor, It looks like a Lite but it says "IPSB" on the back and I thought that was the code for the old tempered glass model.


----------



## ElevenEleven

It's a generic name on the box. You can tell if it's LITE because it will not have speakers and will have a protruding shiny plastic bezel on top of the glossy screen. IPSB has flat glass front, over the bezel. IPSI has glass under the bezel, and the bezel has a brushed metal look.


----------



## avikanik29

I was able to win the dispute based on the video I made; but it seems like there is no option for me to get back the shipping cost back to the dream-seller as I already shipped back the monitor before opening the dispute. So I am out of around $120 and there seems to be no way to get that back. I would strongly recommend against dream-seller as an ebay seller, its been a crappy experience so far and I have lost the motivation to order from another seller. If you are unlucky one , the process is quite messy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avikanik29*
> 
> He got back to me , he is completely denying that there is anything wrong with the monitor. He initially agreed that there are dead pixels after seeing the pictures/videos but now he is claiming ignorance. I think it was my stupidity to trust him and send something back halfway across the world. Here is one of the video I created before sending the monitor back, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ts7F9J0Vlcc&feature=youtu.be.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avikanik29*
> 
> I was able to win the dispute based on the video I made; but it seems like there is no option for me to get back the shipping cost back to the dream-seller as I already shipped back the monitor before opening the dispute. So I am out of around $120 and there seems to be no way to get that back. I would strongly recommend against dream-seller as an ebay seller, its been a crappy experience so far and I have lost the motivation to order from another seller. If you are unlucky one , the process is quite messy.


Ouch...

This is why I use Paypal but fund it via my credit card, I then print off the item page and any warranty and guarantee from the seller. That way if an issue comes up I just charge it back through the card and let them go after the seller.


----------



## LC155

Are you guys saying he upgraded you guys to the tempered glass without or with asking?

He shipped my lite's on monday but never asked me... if I've got the glass versions I will probably flip.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> Are you guys saying he upgraded you guys to the tempered glass without or with asking?
> He shipped my lite's on monday but never asked me... if I've got the glass versions I will probably flip.


If I get the glass version I would have great issue with that as well.


----------



## newchemicals

I guess the "Lite" shares the same model code as the tempered glass version. I was given the message that they were out and not expecting more Lites for a week but it turns out the delay was only 2 days. Well when people say it comes fast its not a joke, came in 3 days. I counted 4 bad pixels all on the outer edges and very hard to see.

Its a fantastic deal.


----------



## LC155

Figured I'd post some more pictures I found. These are from the Hazro UK rebrand of the Shimian, but it's basically the same, sans the white bezel instead for grey.


----------



## mydecember1985

Alright. Need Some help here

I'm trying to set these things up in eyefinity. The problem lies in the fact that all the monitors are listed as a name of "digital". One on an active displayport-to-DVI adapter and two on DVI. The problem lies in the fact that the *2 on DVI will NOT work together at the same time.* This is not a card issue, since I don't have and HDMI plugged in (something about ramdac limitations on these cards). It's like since they have the same digital signature being passed to the card, they cannot work simultaneously because the card doesnt know where to send the information. I don't know if another active DVI adapter would help. I tried a passive, but it doesn't even sense it at all.

The eyefinity setup wizard will let me get to the step that asks for a 3X1 setup, but when I press continue, it just sits there.

If i use the Windows screen resolution and try to extend it, it gives me the error "cannot save display settings". It will also rarely lock up the computer.

Basically, is there a way to rename the monitor?


----------



## rotary7

I have 3 of these in 3x1 and it works perfect.


----------



## rotary7

look


----------



## mydecember1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> look


HOW??!?!?!








I'm geting furious at these things. What card do you have? I swear if it's an ATI, I'll be pissed. I can't figure it out. I'm sure it would work on Nvidia because I could plug the two monitors into the 2 different cards. Stupid ATI requires that I use the top card only.

IMG_0396[1].JPG 1790k .JPG file


EDIT: I am trying the new 12.7 drivers and we'll see if it was a driver issue.

NOPE. I swear it's because it thinks that it's the same monitor or something. Each monitor works individually, and in pairs on different ports, but if I try to run 2 from DVI, nothing. I would be willing to buy another displayport adapter for $70, but will I run into the same issue since I would then have 2 on the DP outputs???

Other ideas: go back to Nvidia? Will two 570s or 2 580s perform as well or close to? ( Wanna be able to play in S3D again without crappy IZ3d drivers. Also... New Dawn tech demo looks sexy


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mydecember1985*
> 
> HOW??!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm geting furious at these things. What card do you have? I swear if it's an ATI, I'll be pissed. I can't figure it out. I'm sure it would work on Nvidia because I could plug the two monitors into the 2 different cards. Stupid ATI requires that I use the top card only.
> 
> IMG_0396[1].JPG 1790k .JPG file
> 
> EDIT: I am trying the new 12.7 drivers and we'll see if it was a driver issue.
> NOPE. I swear it's because it thinks that it's the same monitor or something. Each monitor works individually, and in pairs on different ports, but if I try to run 2 from DVI, nothing. I would be willing to buy another displayport adapter for $70, but will I run into the same issue since I would then have 2 on the DP outputs???
> Other ideas: go back to Nvidia? Will two 570s or 2 580s perform as well or close to? ( Wanna be able to play in S3D again without crappy IZ3d drivers. Also... New Dawn tech demo looks sexy


All 6xxx cards with 2 DVI ports have 1 as DL-DVI and 1 as SL-DVI. You will not be able to use both DVI for this resolution. The 2 DP should allow the extra monitors for eyefinity.

Can you borrow an active DP to DL-DVI adapter?


----------



## mydecember1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsmoother2012*
> 
> All 6xxx cards with 2 DVI ports have 1 as DL-DVI and 1 as SL-DVI. You will not be able to use both DVI for this resolution. The 2 DP should allow the extra monitors for eyefinity.
> Can you borrow an active DP to DL-DVI adapter?










YOU... ARE... GOOODDDDDDDDDDD









Before I head out, is there any proof/source you can give me of this? I'll order the other adapter while I'm running around today.

*EDIT:
Nvm, found it here on the product specs for my cards*

*
REP'd








*
Nah, I live in hicktown, FL. No-one around to borrow from. Put it this way... I have 1 friend with an I7, and that's a laptop!! My one friend that had decent cards (6770 Xfire) never did eyefinity. He had 2 crappy mismatched monitors.

Maybe Best Buy. I could always return it. Their apple one might work, but I think it's got some horrific reviews.


----------



## robbrechter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> You mean speakers and NO tempered glass. IPSBS has speakers and no tempered glass. Only IPSB / IPSI have tempered glass, but they do not have speakers. The screen is still glossy even without the glass.


Oops. Guess I was thrown by the glossiness. Either way, still bummed about the pixels.

Took seller a day to get back to me and it seems like he is sending me a new power adapter. Pretty sure the monitor is blown, but I'll let him go about it his way for now.


----------



## skalman

I've had mine for a couple of hours, but I wouldn't mind playing around with the colors a bit. I know a lot of folks here strive for the most correct colors you could have, but I've been used to a more reddish tint and this just feels blue and cold. Maybe I just have to get used?

Anyway, since there's no OSD(I was aware of that when I bought it), what's the best way to achieve whatever I want? I'm very much a noob when it comes to this, but supposedly there's color profiles which people have made...?
Can anyone guide me here?


----------



## robbrechter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbrechter*
> 
> Ordered Lite from TA_Planet, but like others in the thread, was upgraded to the tempered glass/speakers model. When it showed up yesterday and I plugged it in, I was pleasantly surprised to find even backlighting, zero dead pixels, no dust behind the glass, and just an overall great display.
> I play Battlefield 3 for about an hour and all wa well. Then I stop playing and just leave the display on while my computer sits at the desktop. All of a sudden, I hear a popping sound and the monitor goes black. The power brick felt extremely hot. I unplugged it from the wall and let it cool. When I looked at the metal prongs, one of them looked a little blackened. I tried removing the dark spots and plugged the monitor back in. Now the monitor will not power on at all.


Response from TA_Planet:
Quote:


> There are 2 possibility.
> 
> 1. power adapter.
> 2. monitor panel board. ( not panel)
> 
> Basically, by-pass monitor panel board is simple.
> It does not related with the power.
> popping sound may be related with the power adapter.


Does that sound right?
If it's the panel board, does anyone know how much a repair shop would charge to do this or if I really should try it myself? Please note that I have zero soldering experience and would hate to pay someone to do this and then find out that the board switch isn't even the right fix.


----------



## dawnbat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsmoother2012*
> 
> The voltage I was referencing, was the power brick output. It should be 24V.


I asked the electrician from our Maintenance department to check the voltage. He excused himself saying he did not which pins are +ve and -ve in the brick and since he did not know he did not want to take any chance. Anyone has information???


----------



## mydecember1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsmoother2012*
> 
> All 6xxx cards with 2 DVI ports have 1 as DL-DVI and 1 as SL-DVI. You will not be able to use both DVI for this resolution. The 2 DP should allow the extra monitors for eyefinity.
> Can you borrow an active DP to DL-DVI adapter?


So of course, monoprice is sold out of the adapters! I ordered the closest match I could find on bestbuy.com. http://m.bestbuy.com/m/e/product/detail.jsp?skuId=4671966&pid=1218503713200

It looks to be the same as the monoprice. Just as long as its not the bizrate/accell, I think it'll be fine. Will update in a few days when it gets here. Have to suffer in the meantime..









Oh, side note. If anyone follows my story with these, I bought 1 perfect, 1 normal. Both came pixel perfect!! Since I haven't spent a lot of time with the one that I couldn't get up and running, I couldn't tell you the BLB on that one, but I didn't notice anything from the other.


----------



## mend0k

I'm having a hard time deciding what gpu to get for this monitor I kinda don't want to get a 670 or 680 because scared of price drop but don't think a 580 can handle ultra settings for all games with this monitor.

Any suggestions?


----------



## doco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> I'm having a hard time deciding what gpu to get for this monitor I kinda don't want to get a 670 or 680 because scared of price drop but don't think a 580 can handle ultra settings for all games with this monitor.
> Any suggestions?


wait and see what happens to the prices for current gen cards when the 660ti gets launched in august. i'm doing the same as well, or otherwise i would have opted for the msi 7950 twin frozr for its price point and games newegg has with it.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> I'm having a hard time deciding what gpu to get for this monitor I kinda don't want to get a 670 or 680 because scared of price drop but don't think a 580 can handle ultra settings for all games with this monitor.
> Any suggestions?


I am going to be pushing mine with a GTX 470, until September, something to remember is at the higher resolution you don't need to max out the game visuals. Many graphic enhancements for games were done to help compensate for the naturally low detail at lower resolutions. Basically, since you can't cram a high pixel count into lower resolutions, to enhance the visuals, make the pixels you can show look prettier.

I have seen a number of games ran at the 1440p+ and the video quality difference between medium and the highest wasn't that noticeable. Or at least not as extreme as a difference when viewed at a lower overall resolution.


----------



## skalman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I am going to be pushing mine with a GTX 470, until September, something to remember is at the higher resolution you don't need to max out the game visuals. Many graphic enhancements for games were done to help compensate for the naturally low detail at lower resolutions. Basically, since you can't cram a high pixel count into lower resolutions, to enhance the visuals, make the pixels you can show look prettier.
> I have seen a number of games ran at the 1440p+ and the video quality difference between medium and the highest wasn't that noticeable. Or at least not as extreme as a difference when viewed at a lower overall resolution.


Agree. Played some BF3 at 1440p with my 560 Ti at low settings and it still looked fantastic.
I'm going to replace my card too, but not right now.


----------



## mend0k

Yay mine arrived now to install it any suggestions on how? I don't want to mess this up rofl.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> Yay mine arrived now to install it any suggestions on how? I don't want to mess this up rofl.


I would take photos of the entire box before opening it, documenting everything. If there appears to be damage to the box, contact the seller prior to actually opening it and send them photos. Continue documenting the un-boxing, internal package, the display, and all accessories prior to use.

Cover your butt in the event there is a problem.


----------



## mend0k

Alright to report....
So far so good







............... *EXCEPT*....
There was no adapter for this thingie







!!!!! Where am I supposed to plug this into.... >.>

Luckily I was able to use my sound systems ac adapter but does anyone know what the connection to that thing is? I don't even know what to look up.

Although that was the only thing wrong with the monitor, it came with no dead pixels or dust







. I vouch for red-cap's monitor as of now seeing as nothing has gone wrong yet.

Only thing bugging is the tilt everyone is talking about but I can live with that.

Here's more pics.


----------



## cee loe

Is the a difference in quality when you dont get the tempered glass?


----------



## mend0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I would take photos of the entire box before opening it, documenting everything. If there appears to be damage to the box, contact the seller prior to actually opening it and send them photos. Continue documenting the un-boxing, internal package, the display, and all accessories prior to use.
> Cover your butt in the event there is a problem.


Oh man a lil too late =[ but so glad nothing wrong happened "phew"..

Thanks though!


----------



## summithike

Well I have to say mine arrived in record time...I posted when I ordered 1 day 20 hours ago and its hooked up and running perfectly.
Zero dead pixels, no back light bleed. Running two 27inch off my 560TI SC, one ASUS on the HDMI and the new LITE on DVI
Colors and game play all great...Ordered from TA_PLANET and couldn't be more pleased...Will report again later for updates.
I live near LA, CA, maybe that's why it arrived so soon. But Korea, Alaska, Oakland, S California, bang! Less than 2 days.


----------



## tombom

Got mine in today. Couldn't be happier! This thing is awesome.


----------



## mend0k

Question does the adapter box get really hot for anyone else?


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> Question does the adapter box get really hot for anyone else?


There are several power bricks shipped with these monitors depending on which seller you use. You need to know the exact adapter and operating voltage used to compare if it gets hot or not. I have a Welltronics 110-240V from Ta-Planet and it stays lukewarm with full use in the tropics. Just asking if it gets hot or not will not deliver much useful info.


----------



## lightsout

Mine from BCC I would say is warm to the touch. Not hot but has some warmth. Seems fine to me.


----------



## p0isonapple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I am going to be pushing mine with a GTX 470, until September, something to remember is at the higher resolution you don't need to max out the game visuals. Many graphic enhancements for games were done to help compensate for the naturally low detail at lower resolutions. Basically, since you can't cram a high pixel count into lower resolutions, to enhance the visuals, make the pixels you can show look prettier.
> I have seen a number of games ran at the 1440p+ and the video quality difference between medium and the highest wasn't that noticeable. Or at least not as extreme as a difference when viewed at a lower overall resolution.


This only applies to AA / AF. Going to pick a shimian up pretty soon, was just cautious of people having them for a month or so and a whole heap going bang, but they don't seem to be.


----------



## mend0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsmoother2012*
> 
> There are several power bricks shipped with these monitors depending on which seller you use. You need to know the exact adapter and operating voltage used to compare if it gets hot or not. I have a Welltronics 110-240V from Ta-Planet and it stays lukewarm with full use in the tropics. Just asking if it gets hot or not will not deliver much useful info.


I have a welltronics 110-240v as well from redcap and I guess it may be just lukewarm as well I mean it doesn't get like burning, but it's because I didn't know bricks can become hot =[

Thanks though.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *summithike*
> 
> Well I have to say mine arrived in record time...I posted when I ordered 1 day 20 hours ago and its hooked up and running perfectly.
> Zero dead pixels, no back light bleed. Running two 27inch off my 560TI SC, one ASUS on the HDMI and the new LITE on DVI
> Colors and game play all great...Ordered from TA_PLANET and couldn't be more pleased...Will report again later for updates.
> I live near LA, CA, maybe that's why it arrived so soon. But Korea, Alaska, Oakland, S California, bang! Less than 2 days.


I live in LA but mine went to Memphis, TN first







and took 3 days


----------



## Azrk

After doing a ton of research I bought one of these Achievas from redcap. Will report back in a few days!


----------



## cee loe

So it looks like most people are getting them from red-cap and green-sum, anyone know how if dream-seller is any good? And when they say monitors check & test before shipment, does that just mean he makes sure it powers up? Do they look for dead pix?


----------



## ZeroSynDrome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loka*
> 
> hey guys,
> i've been looking into this Korean monitors thing for a long time , and i finally decided to order an achieva lite for it's the cheapest of all of them
> anyway , i was wondering if i could get this to work on a gtx670 with decent fps rates with games !
> would my card handle 2560x1440 smoothly with high graphic games like crysis 2 ?
> if yes then i'll join this club immediately


That's my setup exactly. Just finished the build last week. Works beautifully. I play BF3 with all settings ultra/max. Can't remember what my average fps is but I know it somewhere between 60 and 90. Looks great too. Backlight bleed a bit of a dissapointment, but I don't find myself staring at a black screen all that often. The rest of the time is just amazing to look at. Definitely a worthy comprimise if you ask me.


----------



## skalman

Does anyone know of any ICC profiles they can recommend? It all looks very blue right now.

I tried the one from TFTcentral, but that one's rather too red. I'll take red over blue but I'm gonna keep looking.


----------



## avikanik29

Please don't believe when he says they check the monitor ; I received a dud one from him and the experience after that was horrible. There even was a note apologizing that my monitor was delayed a few days as they were testing it even though it was shipped the same day I ordered so they just recycle returned monitor. Its all good until you get unlucky. There are better sellers out there .

More about my experience in post below.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1228062/achieva-shimian-monitor-club/1010#post_17779762
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cee loe*
> 
> So it looks like most people are getting them from red-cap and green-sum, anyone know how if dream-seller is any good? And when they say monitors check & test before shipment, does that just mean he makes sure it powers up? Do they look for dead pix?


----------



## LC155

Yeah, I had heard things about dream-seller. Right now I'm sticking with ta_planet. Let's hope he doesn't disappoint.


----------



## felton1592

After considering other Korean monitors, I really think this has me sold with the less amount of problems. I also love the look of it with the tempered glass, reminds me a bit of the iphone 4.

How to people rate ta_planet? They have a Perfect Pixel going for £235, whereas AW has one for £271?


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skalman*
> 
> Does anyone know of any ICC profiles they can recommend? It all looks very blue right now.
> I tried the one from TFTcentral, but that one's rather too red. I'll take red over blue but I'm gonna keep looking.


My experience was to try several profiles and then do a test http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/.

In ALL cases the color balance became warmer, BUT I lost a lot of contrast. The Contrast page had me losing the last few bars on both ends of all colors. Also, in Black Level and White Saturation, I also could not see 1,2,3,4,5 & 251, 252, 253, 254. I CAN see these with the stock settings.

Decided I preferred the better contrast of the stock settings and the Slightly bluer balance has become familiar and comfortable. I don't do photo work. For me, net access, normal business programs & games.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felton1592*
> 
> After considering other Korean monitors, I really think this has me sold with the less amount of problems. I also love the look of it with the tempered glass, reminds me a bit of the iphone 4.
> *How to people rate ta_planet?* They have a Perfect Pixel going for £235, whereas AW has one for £271?


I got one (Lite) from him and the service was very good. At the time, he was one of the very few offering 110V adapters. For some reason, the name comes up rarely and never in a bad sense. I often got suspicious of the at times rabid praising of several other shippers.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felton1592*
> 
> After considering other Korean monitors, I really think this has me sold with the less amount of problems. I also love the look of it with the tempered glass, reminds me a bit of the iphone 4.
> How to people rate ta_planet? They have a Perfect Pixel going for £235, whereas AW has one for £271?


I got mine from ta_planet. The only issue I had was FedEx sending my monitor to Memphis which made it take an extra day.


----------



## Scannall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> I got mine from ta_planet. The only issue I had was FedEx sending my monitor to Memphis which made it take an extra day.


Memphis is the US hub for FedEx. Everything for delivery in the US goes through there.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scannall*
> 
> Memphis is the US hub for FedEx. Everything for delivery in the US goes through there.


Other people had their monitors go to a West Coast distribution center from Anchorage. Mine took an extra 2500 mile scenic route.


----------



## felton1592

So I am guessing this has much lesser problems than other Korean monitors?

I'll be going for the Lite version as it's in my budget. Plus, I run another risk with the dust!


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felton1592*
> 
> So I am guessing this has much lesser problems than other Korean monitors?
> I'll be going for the Lite version as it's in my budget. Plus, I run another risk with the dust!


I think the risk level is the same. I choose the Shimian because it was cheapest and easy to VESA mount. I got the Lite version since I have no interest in speakers on the monitor (and another thing that could break) and I don't really want the tempered glass because of the dust and extra cost.


----------



## summithike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felton1592*
> 
> After considering other Korean monitors, I really think this has me sold with the less amount of problems. I also love the look of it with the tempered glass, reminds me a bit of the iphone 4.
> How to people rate ta_planet? They have a Perfect Pixel going for £235, whereas AW has one for £271?


Like I said before, my experience with ta_planet was all good. Make sure you are aware of costs for the power supply, and shipping.etc.
The diff in Expedited shipping can be pretty expensive. I know these sellers have quite a few various offers from each, but
are pretty much the same.. If its cheaper, its probably missing some item. Ta_planet had a less expensive offer but
it would be delivered on the back of a turtle...couldn't wait


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *summithike*
> 
> Like I said before, my experience with ta_planet was all good. Make sure you are aware of costs for the power supply, and shipping.etc.
> The diff in Expedited shipping can be pretty expensive. I know these sellers have quite a few various offers from each, but
> are pretty much the same.. If its cheaper, its probably missing some item. Ta_planet had a less expensive offer but
> it would be delivered on the back of a turtle...couldn't wait


My order from ta_planet arrived within 1.5 days since I clicked "buy"... to eastern United States.


----------



## tombom

Mine has 1 stuck pixel. It also has some pretty large backlight bleed (which I didn't even notice until I went to a fully black screen). I shouldn't have even bothered looking for it because I'm just going to see it all the time now. It's really not noticeable when I'm doing anything other than sitting on a white screen (which is never).

I tested this think out by watching some 1080p Firefly and some 720p Breaking Bad and it is absolutely gorgeous.

I also tested it out playing some competitive tf2 and I still did decently, but I would definitely recommend a 120hz panel for faster games like tf2/quake because it's much smoother and more responsive.


----------



## felton1592

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *summithike*
> 
> Like I said before, my experience with ta_planet was all good. Make sure you are aware of costs for the power supply, and shipping.etc.
> The diff in Expedited shipping can be pretty expensive. I know these sellers have quite a few various offers from each, but
> are pretty much the same.. If its cheaper, its probably missing some item. Ta_planet had a less expensive offer but
> it would be delivered on the back of a turtle...couldn't wait


Couldn't I use my current supply?

If you could list the details of what my power adaptor should be, hopefully i'll save a few pennies.


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> I think the risk level is the same. I choose the Shimian because it was cheapest and easy to VESA mount. I got the Lite version since I have no interest in speakers on the monitor (and another thing that could break) and I don't really want the tempered glass because of the dust and extra cost.


Not really. It's one of the highest selling yet has the lowest complaints out of all three I've seen. If you want a safe buy, and don't care about looks, I'd recommend shimian all the way.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

I hate you all!

I ordered mine last Friday, it still isn't here! It got hung up in Seoul, then again in LA, finally making it to Portland, OR. I live in Oregon, down in Medford, and was like "Yea! Going to have it tomorrow!"....

12 hours later....it is in Cincinnati, OH!

















Here is hoping it arrives before the weekend! In the time I ordered that display I ordered a Wacom graphics tablet, and an AMD 7850 for my little brother, as well as a Xigma cooler to have around. As well as had several work shipments arrive......

I am so, so, sad. I will probably rage if it shows up with major defects.......wish me luck!


----------



## LC155

Mine is in the UK, but stuck at customs now. Probably won't see it until Tuesday.

BAH


----------



## summithike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felton1592*
> 
> Couldn't I use my current supply?
> If you could list the details of what my power adaptor should be, hopefully i'll save a few pennies.


You know ,really, different countries different adapters, with different requirements....Mine came with the
US voltage power brick, but I ordered that extra...I felt he would know the best one for my area, and this is an important item to make sure
the monitor gets proper AC.
You will see some offered,cheaper, without that extra.
Mine arrived complete but without the plug/wire from the brick to the wall.
All I did was just use a simple computer power cable....had a bunch laying around, 3 prong female end
to the brick and the other end to the wall socket... No problems...


----------



## mend0k

Hey guys I was reading and no one really answered a guys question about is there anyway to OC the monitor to hit 120hz?


----------



## Scannall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> Hey guys I was reading and no one really answered a guys question about is there anyway to OC the monitor to hit 120hz?


Only a version of the Catleap that isn't being made at this time can. No others.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I hate you all!
> I ordered mine last Friday, it still isn't here! It got hung up in Seoul, then again in LA, finally making it to Portland, OR. I live in Oregon, down in Medford, and was like "Yea! Going to have it tomorrow!"....
> 12 hours later....it is in Cincinnati, OH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is hoping it arrives before the weekend! In the time I ordered that display I ordered a Wacom graphics tablet, and an AMD 7850 for my little brother, as well as a Xigma cooler to have around. As well as had several work shipments arrive......
> I am so, so, sad. I will probably rage if it shows up with major defects.......wish me luck!


Good Luck!


----------



## Eibhilin

Received a replacement for my 2nd IPSB from BCC today. Both are gorgeous monitors save for each harboring one tiny spec of dust.

Ordered on July 4th, James sent me several emails to confirm details and what to write down for customs. Received both monitors on July 9th, but one was *funkay*:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I had a response from BCC on the 10th trying to help me troubleshoot it. By the 12th they'd given me their DHL info and instructions to return the monitor for replacement. I shipped out the monitor on the 16th (had to go to a DHL shipping center a ways out of town). BCC signed for the monitor on the 20th, and on the 22nd confirmed the monitor was faulty and inquired whether I'd prefer a refund or replacement. Confirmed replacement, and they reshipped on the 23rd.









Overall the seller communicated really well, generally responding within a day of sending a message.

*Very little* backlight bleed on my new replacement, first one has a bit more but it is really minor. All monitors came wrapped in some pretty solid foam packaging. Ontrac had to deliver to my house as DHL doesn't cover delivery in my area (and I'm STILL super squicked by Ontrac, ugh). The box the faulty monitor came in had some REALLY obvious shipping damage (looked like someone kicked in the box, foam was torn, interior styrofoam was actually broken near the hole). Other than clear and obvious shipping problems everything went really well. Boxes had been open and displays appeared to have been "checked' before shipment so at least in my experience BCC seems very solid as far as sellers go.


----------



## felton1592

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> Mine is in the UK, but stuck at customs now. Probably won't see it until Tuesday.
> BAH


Please could you let me know how you get on with this and what custom fees you had to pay? I am in the UK myself.


----------



## LC155

Well, won't be long now I think. It's actually on it's way to me today. Surprised how quick it got out of customs. Here's hoping I can be done with this monitor game.


----------



## LC155

...I got one. The other one is still in customs.

I would be annoyed, but my active mini dp to dvi cable isn't here yet, so I can only use one anyway. I'll set it up and report back after I go workout.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Good Luck!


Oh lord, the saga continues.....

Checked the tracking today and it is BACK in Portland, and on the "Courier for delivery". I live 5 hours away, and they are sending some poor soul in a little delivery van all the way across the state of Oregon, from North to South, to deliver it.

So...

Seller > Seoul, Korea > Los Angeles > Portland, OR > Cincinnati, Oh > Portland, OR > Medford.

Efficiency at the finest!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> ...I got one. The other one is still in customs.
> I would be annoyed, but my active mini dp to dvi cable isn't here yet, so I can only use one anyway. I'll set it up and report back after I go workout.


Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Oh lord, the saga continues.....
> Checked the tracking today and it is BACK in Portland, and on the "Courier for delivery". I live 5 hours away, and they are sending some poor soul in a little delivery van all the way across the state of Oregon, from North to South, to deliver it.
> So...
> Seller > Seoul, Korea > Los Angeles > Portland, OR > Cincinnati, Oh > Portland, OR > Medford.
> Efficiency at the finest!


Yeah, mine took a trip out to Memphis rather than go to LA from Anchorage. Could be worse, I think I saw a post where someones monitor had an even less effiicent trip than yours.


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Crossing my fingers for you!


Okay, JUST set it up so haven't done much extensive testing.

First thing I checked was that bezel sag: none!

So far so good.

Edit: Backlight appears even, wasn't like that on my crossover.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> Okay, JUST set it up so haven't done much extensive testing.
> First thing I checked was that bezel sag: none!
> So far so good.
> Edit: Backlight appears even, wasn't like that on my crossover.


Yeah, could be a coincidence, but neither of my ShiMians suffer from light bleed. I see some ips glow up close, but it's not as bad as my old TN panels with antiglare coating.


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Yeah, could be a coincidence, but neither of my ShiMians suffer from light bleed. I see some ips glow up close, but it's not as bad as my old TN panels with antiglare coating.


I see *SOME* bleed, but it's honestly really hard to tell. I could probably massage it out.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

OMG it arrived, I feel like a kid at Christmas! I am on it right now, and it is absolutely amazing.

The box arrived in great shape, just a little dirty from shipping, and the protective outer wrap scuffed in a corner. The display has ZERO dead pixels, stuck pixels or any other defect in it. Back-light bleeding is almost non-existent, I would say less than my 23" 1080P Samsung I just switched from...

I hope this display lasts, I would be truly sad if it died young!


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> Okay, JUST set it up so haven't done much extensive testing.
> First thing I checked was that bezel sag: none!
> So far so good.
> Edit: Backlight appears even, wasn't like that on my crossover.


Glad to hear its going well.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> OMG it arrived, I feel like a kid at Christmas! I am on it right now, and it is absolutely amazing.
> The box arrived in great shape, just a little dirty from shipping, and the protective outer wrap scuffed in a corner. The display has ZERO dead pixels, stuck pixels or any other defect in it. Back-light bleeding is almost non-existent, I would say less than my 23" 1080P Samsung I just switched from...
> I hope this display lasts, I would be truly sad if it died young!


I've had mine for 4 days and I am still pinching myself. I honestly didn't think it would look much better than my Dell U2410 but I am shocked.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I've had my first ShiMian for 2.5 months so far - as good as the day it arrived. Not long, obviously, but no signs of any fast deterioration, like increased backlight bleed or extra bad pixels.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Something else I am noticing as I sit here and type this is the stand.

Why do people complain about it? It is a lot more solid and less wobbly than my Samsung, and tilts, unlike the Samsung. I honestly think anyone complaining about the stand is just nit picking, I see absolutely nothing wrong with it.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I think they complain because the tilting mechanism is very tight, so it takes a good amount of careful and strategical pushing to tilt the monitors initially. It's not wobbly, and there's nothing wrong with it. Another possible reason is that the monitor can be slightly crooked on it, depending on how well or evenly the stand was screwed in. I don't think there's anything wrong with ShiMian stands, personally. Not the most glamorous variety, but it looks fine in person.


----------



## LC155

So far I've noticed a couple of things:

Backlight bleed is worse than I thought, especially on max brightness. Will have to see what I can do
No dead or stuck pixels from what I see
Seems to be 1cm line of yellow tint at the top, but I'm using the stock cable and according to ElevenEleven they had that problem too until they switched.
Very, very blue. Calibration is a must.

Not sure what to think really - my crossover was better in most regards, but had the flickering issue.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> So far I've noticed a couple of things:
> Backlight bleed is worse than I thought, especially on max brightness. Will have to see what I can do
> No dead or stuck pixels from what I see
> Seems to be 1cm line of yellow tint at the top, but I'm using the stock cable and according to ElevenEleven they had that problem too until they switched.
> Very, very blue. Calibration is a must.
> Not sure what to think really - my crossover was better in most regards, but had the flickering issue.


Sorry about the bum luck. Hopefully you can get it sorted out and things replaced if need be.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yep, I definitely see better colors with my upgraded DVI cable vs. "stock"

Try these profiles. There are probably more now, as I put this compilation together a while ago:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/3850#post_17335744

This could be helpful as well:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


----------



## newchemicals

Thanks for all the support 11.

Looks like I should become a Shimian salesman. I got them 2 more customers and possibly a few more.







I mentioned this to a few friends and my sister. No one wanted to jump in and take the risk with some "off brand" monitor. Now that I have it and after seeing how it looks, I think demand is going to be strong.

There could be some luck of the draw as well.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Thanks for all the support 11.
> Looks like I should become a Shimian salesman. I got them 2 more customers and possibly a few more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned this to a few friends and my sister. No one wanted to jump in and take the risk with some "off brand" monitor. Now that I have it and after seeing how it looks, I think demand is going to be strong.
> There could be some luck of the draw as well.


I have my younger brother on board, he is into visual design and has wanted this type of display but couldn't justify the price tag on the Dell or Apple.


----------



## codeoptimist

Well after months of lurking and research, I finally pulled the trigger. Got one from red-cap at $290 - looking forward to seeing what I get!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codeoptimist*
> 
> Well after months of lurking and research, I finally pulled the trigger. Got one from red-cap at $290 - looking forward to seeing what I get!


That is who I ordered from, he shipped it really quick, left their hands the next day. It just took a week to get to me as customs held it for 2 days and DHL doesn't have a local distro in Southern Oregon, so it took the round about delivery method.

As for quality.....






































I have been doing that since yesterday, the panel in this one is flawless.


----------



## mend0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I think they complain because the tilting mechanism is very tight, so it takes a good amount of careful and strategical pushing to tilt the monitors initially. It's not wobbly, and there's nothing wrong with it. Another possible reason is that the monitor can be slightly crooked on it, depending on how well or evenly the stand was screwed in. I don't think there's anything wrong with ShiMian stands, personally. Not the most glamorous variety, but it looks fine in person.


WHAT IT COULD BE TILTED!!?!?









EDIT: If anyone local around socal doesn't like their shimian and wants to sell their shimian I might be a buyer a few dead pixels is ok I guess, just send me a pm and pics


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> WHAT IT COULD BE TILTED!!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: If anyone local around socal doesn't like their shimian and wants to sell their shimian I might be a buyer a few dead pixels is ok I guess, just send me a pm and pics


I'm not selling mine!







If anything I'm tempted to pick up another one.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> That is who I ordered from, he shipped it really quick, left their hands the next day. It just took a week to get to me as customs held it for 2 days and DHL doesn't have a local distro in Southern Oregon, so it took the round about delivery method.
> As for quality.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been doing that since yesterday, the panel in this one is flawless.


Scary what level on monitor we can get for $300. All those folks using 1080 TNs....


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> WHAT IT COULD BE TILTED!!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: If anyone local around socal doesn't like their shimian and wants to sell their shimian I might be a buyer a few dead pixels is ok I guess, just send me a pm and pics


Yes, it can tilt back and forth, just like on the advertising photos. Some people think it can't, because the tilting mechanism is _very_ tight, so some strategically careful pushing is necessary to start the twist (that's what she said) Easier if the monitor is flat on some surface, not yet standing on your desk. I hold my monitors by the bottom of the screen, near the stand, and tilt there, slowly.


----------



## felton1592

I'm from the UK and worrying about custom charges, but I can counter that by asking the seller to value it less. I may even get lucky enough to avoid it altogether.

However, if I pick up a pixel perfect monitor, what if I get a dead pixel or two or worse still, very bad back light bleed?

What would be the course of action for a refund? Extra expenses, etc?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Look carefully through every seller's return policy and policy for refunds or replacements in case something is wrong. Some sellers don't list anything at all, which I consider suspicious, and some go as far as covering return shipping upfront. Unfortunately, import taxes are something that you have to cover yourself - don't think you will get reimbursed for those in case of a return/exchange. Contact a seller you are interested in purchasing from in advance and ask questions before purchasing. If their answers make you feel uneasy, you should probably go with someone else.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felton1592*
> 
> I'm from the UK and worrying about custom charges, but I can counter that by asking the seller to value it less. I may even get lucky enough to avoid it altogether.


I'm also from the UK and in my experience trying to falsely declare the value of goods is hit and miss. HMRC aren't daft and I know of lots of people that have under-declared the value of their monitors only for HMRC to disagree and hit them with increased custom charges.


----------



## felton1592

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> I'm also from the UK and in my experience trying to falsely declare the value of goods is hit and miss. HMRC aren't daft and I know of lots of people that have under-declared the value of their monitors only for HMRC to disagree and hit them with increased custom charges.


Yeah, i'm really skeptical. Something is telling me now to get a 120hz or two 1080p monitors. But I'd just love a 2560x1440 monitor









What should I ask for them to value it as? And if so, what customs charge would that be in GBP?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felton1592*
> 
> Yeah, i'm really skeptical. Something is telling me now to get a 120hz or two 1080p monitors. But I'd just love a 2560x1440 monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I ask for them to value it as? And if so, what customs charge would that be in GBP?


I am from the USA, so I am not sure how your system works, but the "value" of the display is only $289 USD, so I am not sure how hard you get hit on that. Some sellers have been known to declare ~$150 values when shipping, just to help with customs.

In truth, even if customers was another ~20% on the purchase of the display, I say it is worth it. 1440P is so nice, and games just look amazing at it! The other great thing is I can have two full web pages open next to each other, or a handful of other applications I use all laid out nicely in a grid.


----------



## tombom

What are you talking about. The value of these monitors is 900-1100 dollars. Have you seen how much the same exact panel goes for in a dell or apple housing? I'd knock off 100 bucks or so because these are A- and there's a chance of stuck pixels but that still makes these panels worth quite a bit more than we're buying them for.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tombom*
> 
> What are you talking about. The value of these monitors is 900-1100 dollars. Have you seen how much the same exact panel goes for in a dell or apple housing? I'd knock off 100 bucks or so because these are A- and there's a chance of stuck pixels but that still makes these panels worth quite a bit more than we're buying them for.


No you are wrong. These are worth exactly what we are paying for them (not taking away from them at all they are great). The reason the other monitors you mentioned are so expensive is branding and a large amount of price inflation.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> No you are wrong. These are worth exactly what we are paying for them (not taking away from them at all they are great). The reason the other monitors you mentioned are so expensive is branding and a large amount of price inflation.


Folks,

This is what is called "speaking the truth", and should be recognized as an intelligent statement, as well as remembered!


----------



## lightsout

Well the others also come with excellent warranties, multiple inputs, on screen displays, internal scalers etc. So they are definitely not equal.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Well the others also come with excellent warranties, multiple inputs, on screen displays, internal scalers etc. So they are definitely not equal.


That's true too, but you definitely pay for that Apple branding.


----------



## lightsout

Yah no doubt. That's probably half the price.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> PostalTwinkie


Who is the eBay user you purchased your monitor from?

Also, temperred glass or lite version? Is the lite version matte and cheap looking?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Who is the eBay user you purchased your monitor from?


red-cap
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Well the others also come with excellent warranties, multiple inputs, on screen displays, internal scalers etc. So they are definitely not equal.


My Shimian has a 1 year warranty, just like the others standard.

I have use for one input to my one display, kind of makes sense, hu?

My video card handles everything else you mention with extreme ease, and in fact I don't even know when the last time it was I touched the built in functions of a display.

My Shimian cost about a quarter of the other displays. I will keep my cash!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Who is the eBay user you purchased your monitor from?
> 
> 
> 
> red-cap
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Well the others also come with excellent warranties, multiple inputs, on screen displays, internal scalers etc. So they are definitely not equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Shimian has a 1 year warranty, just like the others standard.
> 
> I have use for one input to my one display, kind of makes sense, hu?
> 
> My video card handles everything else you mention with extreme ease, and in fact I don't even know when the last time it was I touched the built in functions of a display.
> 
> My Shimian cost about a quarter of the other displays. I will keep my cash!
Click to expand...

Dude you don't need to argue with me. If you didn't notice i have a shimian in my sig. The shimian warranty does not compare to dells ultrasharp warranty. Go check it out.
Also sure one input is fine for your pc. What if you wanted to hook up a ps3 at 1080p. Good luck.

My point is the shimians are awesome. I love mine. But the monitors from the big companies definitely offer some nice features.

Do I think they are worth the price premium. Obviously not or I would have bought one.


----------



## mend0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> red-cap
> My Shimian has a 1 year warranty, just like the others standard.
> I have use for one input to my one display, kind of makes sense, hu?
> My video card handles everything else you mention with extreme ease, and in fact I don't even know when the last time it was I touched the built in functions of a display.
> My Shimian cost about a quarter of the other displays. I will keep my cash!


1 670 4gb can handle 2 of these?


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> No you are wrong. These are worth exactly what we are paying for them (not taking away from them at all they are great). The reason the other monitors you mentioned are so expensive is branding and a large amount of price inflation.


I have to agree with num1son. Those brands in the US have to pay for marketing, sales staff and insurance for picky people who will raise a stink over 1 flawed pixel. I would gather that many of these "flawless" Shimians do have bad pixels but they are hard to see without going to specific colored screens to find them. (and using a magnifying glass).

Think about how much extra money Yamakasi, Achieva and Crossover are pulling in. They probably had no idea their monitors would sell so well. So, with the help of some resellers and grass roots efforts of buyers who are clamoring to get some good value their sales are better than expected.

I certainly think the Shimians offer good value but being a tech I can understand what the trade offs are. The average user has no idea what IPS is or even cares. They want a cheap, working monitor with lots of features, no flaws and someone to call when it doesn't work.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> I have to agree with num1son. Those brands in the US have to pay for marketing, sales staff and insurance for picky people who will raise a stink over 1 flawed pixel. I would gather that many of these "flawless" Shimians do have bad pixels but they are hard to see without going to specific colored screens to find them. (and using a magnifying glass).
> Think about how much extra money Yamakasi, Achieva and Crossover are pulling in. They probably had no idea their monitors would sell so well. So, with the help of some resellers and grass roots efforts of buyers who are clamoring to get some good value their sales are better than expected.
> I certainly think the Shimians offer good value but being a tech I can understand what the trade offs are. The average user has no idea what IPS is or even cares. They want a cheap, working monitor with lots of features, no flaws and someone to call when it doesn't work.


I can say that my Shimian panel has zero flawed pixels, I went through it with a fine toothed comb! Now I do consider myself to be one of the lucky ones, as I fully expected a couple of flawed pixels when I ordered it. As for the "average" user, they only want what they have been told they want, by the marketing you have mentioned, and that is how the companies make huge profits. Sell an inferior product at the same cost as the superior product, rake in the money.

I remember Dell was still selling 8GB "upgrade" options on their XPS series desktops for $300 about 4 years ago, and it was cheap memory! People just don't understand tech and the industry has taken advantage of that. They are so pervasive in their actions that I myself, as a long time tech, didn't even know about the Shimians or Catleaps, until I joined up here! I always wanted a 1440P display, but I wasn't going to fork out the cash for a US branded one, it just didn't make sense.

So







to the OCN community! Who says an old dog can't learn a new trick?


----------



## mend0k

Alright I guess its been 4 days or so and today as I turned on my monitor it showed me like lines of rainbows.... I turned it off waited 5 secs turned it on again and it was ok...

Happen to anyone else?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> Alright I guess its been 4 days or so and today as I turned on my monitor it showed me like lines of rainbows.... I turned it off waited 5 secs turned it on again and it was ok...
> Happen to anyone else?


That's odd, but can be a sign of issues with your GPU as well.


----------



## mend0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> That's odd, but can be a sign of issues with your GPU as well.


Idk, but my gpu is newer than the monitor its about 2 days old. I'll post again if it happens again, and if it does I probably wont go dual monitor setup like I planned =[, and I was looking forward to it too sad..


----------



## ElevenEleven

It can still have problems, despite being new. Could be hardware related or even software related. Make sure your drivers are up-to-date and installed correctly (with Driver Sweeper to remove old video drivers before installing the new). Check your GPU with OCCT, which also has video memory test and general stress testing:
http://downloads.guru3d.com/OCCT-(OverClock-Checking-Tool)-3.0.0-download-1880.html


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> Idk, but my gpu is newer than the monitor its about 2 days old. I'll post again if it happens again, and if it does I probably wont go dual monitor setup like I planned =[, and I was looking forward to it too sad..


That actually makes me think that may be where your issue is. Especially if you never had an issue with a different card.

I see that you have a Superclocked 670 correct? This may not be your issue but here is an idea. I had a pair of 570 superclock's at one point that I was using to drive a surround 5760x1080 setup. I would have similar looking issues when playing games that really pushed the cards. Even though I never OC'd them myself the games at that resolution were pushing them harder than the software EVGA was using to determine that they were stable. The solution was simple all I had to do was bump up the voltage a bit from stock while leaving the clocks alone. Never had any issues after I started doing that.

Now having said that it could still be the monitor but hopefully not.


----------



## h220wnzj00

I just ordered a qh270-lite from red cap. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## DEEBS808

Just read almost this whole thread. you all got me sold. Im going to order two soon. any recommended seller?


----------



## mend0k

Well it doesn't seem to be happening again hopefully it doesn't, all I know is next week i'm going to buy a 2nd one still







, I would tri monitor it but I don't have a 2nd gpu...
Anyone have any problems with 2 because only thing kinda bugging me is going to be thick black line in the middle when gaming...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*
> 
> Just read almost this whole thread. you all got me sold. Im going to order two soon. any recommended seller?


I would recommend red-cap


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> Alright I guess its been 4 days or so and today as I turned on my monitor it showed me like lines of rainbows.... I turned it off waited 5 secs turned it on again and it was ok...
> Happen to anyone else?


It happened a few time when using a HDMI cable plugging to my LCD TV... I swapped the cable out and it was fine after that... I think it happens when you pull your cable in and out a lot - may have done something to the connection pins that causes that issue.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> Well it doesn't seem to be happening again hopefully it doesn't, all I know is next week i'm going to buy a 2nd one still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I would tri monitor it but I don't have a 2nd gpu...
> Anyone have any problems with 2 because only thing kinda bugging me is going to be thick black line in the middle when gaming...
> 
> I would recommend red-cap


Thanks I will be getting from him or seems like ta_planet is good.


----------



## Screams

Got my Shimian on the Friday, be warned these things are finger print magnets but look AWESOME, ordered the Cheapest 1 i got find and it arrived with NO dead pixels and NO dust =) however like most people it does have noticiable "pressure" at the top left and right so i don't use maxium brightness.

Besides that it does the job =) Im in the Club yay.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screams*
> 
> Got my Shimian on the Friday, be warned these things are finger print magnets but look AWESOME, ordered the Cheapest 1 i got find and it arrived with NO dead pixels and NO dust =) however like most people it does have noticiable "pressure" at the top left and right so i don't use maxium brightness.
> Besides that it does the job =) Im in the Club yay.


Ahahahaha!

Yea, finger prints seem to fly across the room and attach themselves to it.


----------



## Azrk

I just got my monitor this morning and so far it is near PERFECT *fingers crossed* *knocks on wood*

I see no dead pixels!

There does seem to be a little backlight bleeding around the edges of the monitor but it is pretty uniform and not really noticeable at all unless the screen is completely black. The picture really over-exaggerates how bad it is though.

What ppl have said about the colors seeming very "blue" is spot on (especially the whites). Everything seems much "bluer" than on my 5+ year old samsung monitor.

Stand isnt bad, monitor appears even and centered. IMO monitor is perfect size. I had a 30 inch 2560 x 1600 monitor a couple years ago and always thought it was a tad too big.

Still cant believe I got such a great quality monitor for such a low price. Hopefully it will last me 5+ years like my samsung did.

Some extra info:

Bought the cheapest one (LITE version) from red_cap for 282.99 (USD) on the 25th (Have seen prices fluctuate between that and 289.99)
Shipped by DHL on the 27th
Arrived this morning on 30th
Package was not wrapped in bubble wrap nor did it have any kind of extra padding or protection but came in great shape. DHL treated the package well.

Pictures! from crappy iphone 4


































Its running on a 4850 atm in case some of you were wondering about the video card. I have a Visiontek 7850 on the way from Amazon via ... FedEx SmartPost. I paid for Amazon Prime and they two day ship it out via SmartPost







we'll see how that goes.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azrk*
> 
> Its running on a 4850 atm in case some of you were wondering about the video card. I have a Visiontek 7850 on the way from Amazon via ... FedEx SmartPost. I paid for Amazon Prime and they two day ship it out via SmartPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'll see how that goes.


I just mailed out the brand new Visiontek 7850 I bought for my brother, it was DOA. Here is hoping the next isn't!


----------



## cee loe

Has anyone seen this Overlord Computer Company? They are based out of California, and apparently are going to start making these Monitors for about the same price. Not sure if i can post the link but here it is. Not sure if i am going to wait the couple months for a complete unknown monitor company or go with a Korean made one that is for the most part tested and verified from all you lovely folks.

http://www.overlordcomputer.com/


----------



## cee loe

Ohh yea they are rated as "A" and will have a 120hz for $399


----------



## lightsout

I assume by A they mean A- like the rest of them?
Pretty cool they are coming out with one that ocs.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I assume by A they mean A- like the rest of them?
> Pretty cool they are coming out with one that ocs.


Yeah that should be very popular if in fact they manage to launch and sell product...


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cee loe*
> 
> Has anyone seen this Overlord Computer Company? They are based out of California, and apparently are going to start making these Monitors for about the same price. Not sure if i can post the link but here it is. Not sure if i am going to wait the couple months for a complete unknown monitor company or go with a Korean made one that is for the most part tested and verified from all you lovely folks.
> http://www.overlordcomputer.com/


Aren't they something to do with the website/forum that cannot be mentioned?!?


----------



## lightsout

What forum is that? I must know. Someone pm me.


----------



## num1son

Oh sweet you guys see that they will have the 120hz capable pcb to put into any of these monitors? Nice!


----------



## supersam23

These monitors are great, but annoying...

1st: perfect colours, didn't even need to calibrate it, the whites were white, but it had two pressure marks on the screen. It would of been an A+ panel, if some idiot at the factory didn't balls up.
2nd: slight yellow tint,
3rd: big yellow tint

More annoying than the tint is trying to get the monitors to match colours... It's impossible, when they have difference problems.

The 3rd one was to replace the 1st. I need to get that returned and refunded, The seller agreed to it, but he seems to have vanished...

Anyway, I have adjusted the settings as much as I can, to account for the yellow tinge, at the same time, trying to get both monitors to match colours, took a couple hours, but still can't get perfect, but I suppose it will do, looks more like a TN panel now, but still 2560x1440 for just over 200 quid ain't bad, It's a shame the first one had the pressure marks.

Anyone else, have yellow tint?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Oh sweet you guys see that they will have the 120hz capable pcb to put into any of these monitors? Nice!


Yah thats pretty cool. I saw someone post that it was "choppy 120hz" or something like that. Like it was not as good as a real 120hz since the panel was not meant to do that.

Not sure if he was just hating or actually had experience with a real and OC'd 120hz monitor.


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersam23*
> 
> These monitors are great, but annoying...
> 1st: perfect colours, didn't even need to calibrate it, the whites were white, but it had two pressure marks on the screen. It would of been an A+ panel, if some idiot at the factory didn't balls up.
> 2nd: slight yellow tint,
> 3rd: big yellow tint
> More annoying than the tint is trying to get the monitors to match colours... It's impossible, when they have difference problems.
> The 3rd one was to replace the 1st. I need to get that returned and refunded, The seller agreed to it, but he seems to have vanished...
> Anyway, I have adjusted the settings as much as I can, to account for the yellow tinge, at the same time, trying to get both monitors to match colours, took a couple hours, but still can't get perfect, but I suppose it will do, looks more like a TN panel now, but still 2560x1440 for just over 200 quid ain't bad, It's a shame the first one had the pressure marks.
> Anyone else, have yellow tint?


If you want them to match really badly, perhaps invest in a calibrator?

Also, that company looks promising, but October? I'm patient, but not that patient!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah thats pretty cool. I saw someone post that it was "choppy 120hz" or something like that. Like it was not as good as a real 120hz since the panel was not meant to do that.
> Not sure if he was just hating or actually had experience with a real and OC'd 120hz monitor.


Well that sounds next to worthless if true. Hopefully not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> If you want them to match really badly, perhaps invest in a calibrator?
> Also, that company looks promising, but October? I'm patient, but not that patient!


But what else you gonna do?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> [
> 
> Well that sounds next to worthless if true. Hopefully not.


Well you know how people like to post bs as fact around here so take it with a grain of salt.

Num you already getting the upgrade itch? Really trying to push those 580's huh.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Well you know how people like to post bs as fact around here so take it with a grain of salt.
> Num you already getting the upgrade itch? Really trying to push those 580's huh.


For sure man, 120hz is awesome!


----------



## lightsout

Have you tried it before. I never have gamed on true 120hz. Only seen the fake 120hz that LCD tvs have and I hate that.

But I know this is different.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Have you tried it before. I never have gamed on true 120hz. Only seen the fake 120hz that LCD tvs have and I hate that.
> But I know this is different.


Yup had a 3D monitor for a little bit and it was really nice for fps games. Not so good for 3D back then though.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cee loe*
> 
> Has anyone seen this Overlord Computer Company? They are based out of California, and apparently are going to start making these Monitors for about the same price. Not sure if i can post the link but here it is. Not sure if i am going to wait the couple months for a complete unknown monitor company or go with a Korean made one that is for the most part tested and verified from all you lovely folks.
> http://www.overlordcomputer.com/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cee loe*
> 
> Ohh yea they are rated as "A" and will have a 120hz for $399


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Aren't they something to do with the website/forum that cannot be mentioned?!?


Yep... from what I've read from other forums the Admins of the 120Hz website are the same people that started Overlord Computers...


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersam23*
> 
> These monitors are great, but annoying...
> 1st: perfect colours, didn't even need to calibrate it, the whites were white, but it had two pressure marks on the screen. It would of been an A+ panel, if some idiot at the factory didn't balls up.
> 2nd: slight yellow tint,
> 3rd: big yellow tint
> More annoying than the tint is trying to get the monitors to match colours... It's impossible, when they have difference problems.
> The 3rd one was to replace the 1st. I need to get that returned and refunded, The seller agreed to it, but he seems to have vanished...
> Anyway, I have adjusted the settings as much as I can, to account for the yellow tinge, at the same time, trying to get both monitors to match colours, took a couple hours, but still can't get perfect, but I suppose it will do, looks more like a TN panel now, but still 2560x1440 for just over 200 quid ain't bad, It's a shame the first one had the pressure marks.
> Anyone else, have yellow tint?


I've had mine for a week and no yellowing. I tried a couple of different calibrations but I didn't like the way they looked. So, I am back to default. I went and compared the images to my U2410 and much to my surprise, the U2410 looked yellow. After going through the presets on the U2410, I can make it look almost the same as the Shimian with the "washed out" red and green. After a week of using the Shimian my eyes are just adjusted to it now. It looked a little too blue before.

Makes me feel like I am playing the lotto.


----------



## mightyjames

Hey guys,

I've been reading through whole threads and want to have recommendations.

I'm gonna purchase Achieva QH270-LITE on Ebay.

And noticed that most of you purchased monitors from Green-sum, dreamseller and AW.

AW sells their monitor at higher price than others.
But, I think their service is pretty amazing from their feedback achieved from buyers.

and AW is the only top rated seller on ebay.

So, I was wondering, are they trust worthy?


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Well that sounds next to worthless if true. Hopefully not.
> But what else you gonna do?


Easy. Stick with the korean monitors and if need be, upgrade the PCB down the line.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightyjames*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I've been reading through whole threads and want to have recommendations.
> I'm gonna purchase Achieva QH270-LITE on Ebay.
> And noticed that most of you purchased monitors from Green-sum, dreamseller and AW.
> AW sells their monitor at higher price than others.
> But, I think their service is pretty amazing from their feedback achieved from buyers.
> and AW is the only top rated seller on ebay.
> So, I was wondering, are they trust worthy?


That's just not true - TA_planet is just as highly rated and has sold more monitors. There are lots of good sellers offering Korean monitors.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> Easy. Stick with the korean monitors and if need be, upgrade the PCB down the line.


Well yeah, my point was there is no other option but to wait till whenever they launch.


----------



## vudabu

Problem

I recently purchased a shimian monitor from dream_seller that does not display any images. I have plugged the monitor into 3 different computers, twice using the DVI-D cable that came with the monitor and a DVI-D to HDMI cable I have. Each time the monitor does get detected by the computer and shows up as digital in the display screen, but no image would show. The monitor stays blank with the blue led blinking. I would change the different display setting, but it would not let me save the setting thus causing the problem. It caused my rig to crash giving me a blue screen as well when I tired to change the display option to show some sort of image on the monitor and it wouldnt let me save the setting.

I also tried starting it with just the shimian monitor by itself and the same problem occurred with the blank screen and blinking led light.

ATM I'm using an old 17 " samsung monitor and hoping to dual screen the two
It came with the cable and the power brick

any suggesting on how to fix the problem? im using onboard graphics could this be a problem?

Dream_seller is on vacation so I wont have a response back from him until aug 5


----------



## ElevenEleven

Are you trying to plug your ShiMian as a _single_ monitor (_without_ your 17" Samsung plugged in) at all? Are you plugging it into dual-link DVI port #1, if your card has more than one? If those ports are not labeled, try both. Give your ShiMian a few seconds to start displaying an image during your testing - it does take a while.

Last option: "duplicate" your displays in the windows display options and see if you get any changes.


----------



## vudabu

I did try it as a single monitor but i waited for like 10 sec maybe. I dont currently have a gpu since i just built my rig and im waiting for the 660 to come out and see the price of that. i did try to duplicate my screen but it wouldnt let me save the setting so nothing showed up


----------



## joeh1974

Did I miss it, or was there a driver for this monitor posted anywhere in the thread? Thanks.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vudabu*
> 
> I did try it as a single monitor but i waited for like 10 sec maybe. I dont currently have a gpu since i just built my rig and im waiting for the 660 to come out and see the price of that. i did try to duplicate my screen but it wouldnt let me save the setting so nothing showed up


Which card do you have: model and version? (10 seconds is plenty long).


----------



## vudabu

I dont have a card ATM just using the hd400 on the cpu. so the integrated graphics


----------



## ElevenEleven

I don't think these monitors work with integrated graphics. You said you've plugged it into 3 different computers - do all of them have integrated graphics only?...


----------



## vudabu

one was with my laptop (geforce 410m) with a converter to hdmi and my old computer (6600gt I know its old) and my current rig each time it would detect it but no display


----------



## ElevenEleven

Your GPUs need to support at least 2560x1440 resolution and have dual-link DVI ports, or mini display ports, or display ports (the latter two being converted to dual-link DVI with a proper adapter). I suspect in each case at least one of these requirements is not met.

Intel graphics (HD) does not support dual-link, as far as I know, so it won't go to 1440p, which is why your monitor's not working plugged into it. I'd see if I could borrow a compatible GPU from a friend for a night.


----------



## vudabu

thanks. that was one thing i was thinking but was hesitant to rush and buy a gpu. Ill try bringing the monitor to my friends place and check it out


----------



## ElevenEleven

Some older cards work fine with these monitors, for testing purposes. Just look up their specifications and make sure they support 2560x1440 (or 2560x1600) and have dual-link DVI. I think even something as old as nVidia 7600 GS should be able to provide proper input. Laptops can give you some trouble, as they may not have dual-link DVI ports (or display ports) or have proper discrete cards. Good luck!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh1974*
> 
> Did I miss it, or was there a driver for this monitor posted anywhere in the thread? Thanks.


I don't believe you need a special driver to install yourself. It's fine as a plug-and-play, unless you're having some difficulty with a more rare OS, like some Linux build...


----------



## joeh1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I don't believe you need a special driver to install yourself. It's fine as a plug-and-play, unless you're having some difficulty with a more rare OS, like some Linux build...


Ok...just checking. Most of the time Windows recognizes the display by name, with this monitor it just displays "Digital Device".

It's working fine.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh1974*
> 
> Ok...just checking. Most of the time Windows recognizes the display by name, with this monitor it just displays "Digital Device".
> It's working fine.


This is what mine said, and it is working just fine as well. I heard you can download drivers for it somewhere, but I am not too concerned with that.


----------



## felton1592

Still skeptical. It's not so much the dead pixels bothering me now if you consider how small the pixels are going to be, it's more so the severe back light bleed I may get. Fair enough that comes as a chance with every monitor but I feel hesitant to spend £235 on something I might have trouble returning.

I really need to find the best return policy or best seller. For me, it seems like AW unless others beg to differ.


----------



## joeh1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felton1592*
> 
> Still skeptical. It's not so much the dead pixels bothering me now if you consider how small the pixels are going to be, it's more so the severe back light bleed I may get. Fair enough that comes as a chance with every monitor but I feel hesitant to spend £235 on something I might have trouble returning.
> I really need to find the best return policy or best seller. For me, it seems like AW unless others beg to differ.


I ordered from Red-Cap last week. He specifically says in his auctions that he opens the box to check to make sure the monitor is working, and ships it with a 110V power adapter. Ordered Thursday afternoon, and it arrived on Monday.

The screen is fantastic. No dead/stuck pixels, and just a little bit of light bleeding on the lower left corner, which I can only see when all of the lights are off. The color temps were a bit on the blue side, so I used the Windows color adjustment to remove some of the blue. Looks great.

Bought another today...


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh1974*
> 
> I ordered from Red-Cap last week. He specifically says in his auctions that he opens the box to check to make sure the monitor is working, and ships it with a 110V power adapter. Ordered Thursday afternoon, and it arrived on Monday.
> The screen is fantastic. No dead/stuck pixels, and just a little bit of light bleeding on the lower left corner, which I can only see when all of the lights are off. The color temps were a bit on the blue side, so I used the Windows color adjustment to remove some of the blue. Looks great.
> Bought another today...


I ordered from red-cap as well, mine showed up last week, and I can say it has a flawless panel. Colors are awesome and the most accurate I have seen on a display, zero dead or stuck pixels. The included adapter seems to be of decent quality, I have no concerns of it, so I do recommend red-cap. I already pushed my brother and his best friend his direction!


----------



## fakeblood

ordered mine from red-cap yesterday! fingers crossed I have the same experience as others


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightyjames*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I've been reading through whole threads and want to have recommendations.
> I'm gonna purchase Achieva QH270-LITE on Ebay.
> And noticed that most of you purchased monitors from Green-sum, dreamseller and AW.
> AW sells their monitor at higher price than others.
> But, I think their service is pretty amazing from their feedback achieved from buyers.
> and AW is the only top rated seller on ebay.
> So, I was wondering, are they trust worthy?


There are several other sellers that are good. I got mine from ta_planet and other people have gotten monitors from Bigclothcraft and Red Cap with no issues. They are all pretty competitive.


----------



## JanqeD

Ordered mine from green-sum, has over 300 sold and 0 negative reviews according to feedback selector and only 2 neutral reviews. Hes been very good with communication thus far trying to figure out where I am going to ship it he had APO available but told me he forgot to change it so now i gotta find out what address I will ship it too lol


----------



## felton1592

Once I can shift my 560ti for about a £100, i'll jump on board









Knowing my luck mine will arrive in a bad state.


----------



## Pikey

I ordered mine from BigClothCraft , who also tests the monitor to make sure everythings OK!

As for the backlight bleed , isn't this what most IPS panels suffer with anyway? .. and don't forget most other monitors will have anti-glare coating which would mask it mostly.
For my part , I've not noticed anything , and I've turned the brightness control right down anyway!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> I ordered mine from BigClothCraft , who also tests the monitor to make sure everythings OK!
> As for the backlight bleed , isn't this what most IPS panels suffer with anyway? .. and don't forget most other monitors will have anti-glare coating which would mask it mostly.
> For my part , I've not noticed anything , and I've turned the brightness control right down anyway!


Yes found this out after buying one of these personally. But even Apple doesn't have a guarantee for BLB. They won't even replace your panel if you have it. That I would be pissed about...


----------



## robbrechter

Does anyone in the US know any stores that carry the 4-pin power adapter? I'm waiting on a replacement adapter for mine and I'm worried this isn't even the issue, so I've been trying (unsuccessfully) for the past few days to track one down in stores, but to no avail. Online is a no go, since if it's not the adapter, I don't want to have to eat shipping to send it back.

Radio Shack employee looked at me like I had four heads when I brought the adapter in and asked if they had one like it. Any suggestions?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbrechter*
> 
> Does anyone in the US know any stores that carry the 4-pin power adapter? I'm waiting on a replacement adapter for mine and I'm worried this isn't even the issue, so I've been trying (unsuccessfully) for the past few days to track one down in stores, but to no avail. Online is a no go, since if it's not the adapter, I don't want to have to eat shipping to send it back.
> 
> Radio Shack employee looked at me like I had four heads when I brought the adapter in and asked if they had one like it. Any suggestions?


You mean an adapter to convert the power plug from Non US to US?

If so most people ditch that whole cord and just plug a standard power supply cable into the power brick. Or did I misread?


----------



## robbrechter

brick is defective. needed new brick.

Found this: http://www.amazon.com/Adapter-Ultrasharp-Monitor-Adp-90fb-Lse0202c2090/dp/B005QF1I8M/ref=?ie=UTF8&m=A3RPN0HBLXDN8Z


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbrechter*
> 
> Does anyone in the US know any stores that carry the 4-pin power adapter? I'm waiting on a replacement adapter for mine and I'm worried this isn't even the issue, so I've been trying (unsuccessfully) for the past few days to track one down in stores, but to no avail. Online is a no go, since if it's not the adapter, I don't want to have to eat shipping to send it back.
> Radio Shack employee looked at me like I had four heads when I brought the adapter in and asked if they had one like it. Any suggestions?


I'm not aware of those being sold in stores, as they have a non-standard polarity. Most come from overseas and are sold on eBay and Amazon. Your best bet is just to wait for your replacement adapter to arrive, if you don't want to bother with returning.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbrechter*
> 
> brick is defective. needed new brick.
> Found this: http://www.amazon.com/Adapter-Ultrasharp-Monitor-Adp-90fb-Lse0202c2090/dp/B005QF1I8M/ref=?ie=UTF8&m=A3RPN0HBLXDN8Z


I'm not sure that one has proper polarity. You can't use just any 4-pin connector. This is why people buy from specific listings on eBay and Amazon.

This is an example listing of a proper adapter type on eBay, titled "AC Adapter 24V 5A For EFL-2202W LCD Monitor(4 pin Tip)" (not allowed to include actual links).

Proper polarity (look at the diagram on my Welltronics brick):


----------



## TheDarkness

i have a question about the models:
i wanted to have speakers AND a glass on the outside - seems like i found the QH270-IPSBS
but while some sellers advertise it as a monitor with glass and speakers other sellers advertise it as a monitor with speakers only
"QH270-LITE + Speaker = QH270-IPSBS "No tempered glass" now iam a bit confused, i could live without glass but i would be much happier with one (and speakers, since i dont have much space on my desk and i barely use them but still need them)


----------



## thisisvv

Can anyone point me to direction where i can get a Desk vesa mount which can do this Monitor in potrait mode... would the following Desk mount can handle the

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003L171KW/

the following monitor in potrait mode

ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite ....btw what does Lite means here???


----------



## navinavi

no tempered glass, no speaker, and only one dual-link dvi


----------



## thisisvv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navinavi*
> 
> no tempered glass, no speaker, and only one dual-link dvi


will i need thos things if only thing i need to see are some charts...absoletly no games...


----------



## lightsout

No you will be just fine. Monitor speakers suck anyways. And the glass is only for looks. I got one without it.. Its awesome!


----------



## newchemicals

Its not an accident that the QH270-Lite is popular. No speakers means less weight and one less thing that could go wrong. No glass means one less issue.


----------



## thisisvv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No you will be just fine. Monitor speakers suck anyways. And the glass is only for looks. I got one without it.. Its awesome!


any idea any Vesa stand that can handle this in potrait mode...can some one measurement that i need from bottom to middle of vesa mount....


----------



## atomicmew

Just recieved the "Pixel Perfect" from dream-seller and it is indeed beautiful except there is a cluster of 2-3 dead pixels in the lower left. The ebay page said ZERO dead pixels, so technically the product is not as advertised.

What kind of recourse do I have? Is it worth returning or would I probably still get dead pixels?


----------



## joeh1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trcvrs*
> 
> Just recieved the "Pixel Perfect" from dream-seller and it is indeed beautiful except there is a cluster of 2-3 dead pixels in the lower left. The ebay page said ZERO dead pixels, so technically the product is not as advertised.
> What kind of recourse do I have? Is it worth returning or would I probably still get dead pixels?


I would suggest that since you paid for Pixel perfect, then you didn't get what was advertised. I'd either send it back for a new one at their cost, or have them refund the difference back to you between a pixel perfect sale and a regular sale + some.

May help to take pictures of the monitor and e-mail them to the seller to support your case.


----------



## heathercreamy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh1974*
> 
> I would suggest that since you paid for Pixel perfect, then you didn't get what was advertised. I'd either send it back for a new one at their cost, or have them refund the difference back to you between a pixel perfect sale and a regular sale + some.
> May help to take pictures of the monitor and e-mail them to the seller to support your case.


Absolutely I will go for the replacement.
You have right for what you've purchased for.

If it has 2-3 dead pixels, why do they sell it as "pixel perfect" monitor and make buyer to pay extra bucks?
That's ridiculous.

Insist them to take your monitor back on their charge!


----------



## heathercreamy

I got my Achieva Lite monitor from AW on Ebay.

Actually, I was going to purchase the Achieva QH270-IPSMS, but AW do not have that in stock.
They've kindly recommended few other monitors for and assist me very sweet.

Then, I decided not to pay extra money for HDMI thing.
Since my PC support by-pass monitor for DVI-D, Achieva Lite would do.

I've made my order on July 30th and received it on Aug, 1st.
So, it's just like receiving my monitor just crossed a road. lol

It works fine, no flaw, no dead, stuck pixels.
It has little backlight bleed, but it does not bother me at all.
And I know about IPS panel thing.
So, I guess I am lucky enough to receive decent monitor.

I also recommended to my friends when I ordered mine.
One of my friends decided to go with dream seller and they have not shipped her monitor yet.
Which is sad for her but makes me happier.

Thanks guys. whole thread helped me out to choose models and seller.


----------



## robbrechter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'm not sure that one has proper polarity. You can't use just any 4-pin connector. This is why people buy from specific listings on eBay and Amazon.
> This is an example listing of a proper adapter type on eBay, titled "AC Adapter 24V 5A For EFL-2202W LCD Monitor(4 pin Tip)" (not allowed to include actual links).
> Proper polarity (look at the diagram on my Welltronics brick):


Well, guess I have to keep waiting then.

Thanks for the response and pointing out the diagram. At least I know exactly why I'll be frustrated with the new power adapter not working.


----------



## atomicmew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh1974*
> 
> I would suggest that since you paid for Pixel perfect, then you didn't get what was advertised. I'd either send it back for a new one at their cost, or have them refund the difference back to you between a pixel perfect sale and a regular sale + some.
> May help to take pictures of the monitor and e-mail them to the seller to support your case.


Yeah you're right. I sent him a message and asked for $30, although in hindsight I should've asked for more.

It really isn't a big deal in the end. Actually, it's my OCD that's the biggest problem and just knowing its there. It makes zero impact on productivity and gaming and at this point and I can't even see it most of the time, I just wish I could forget about it. Ignorance is bliss, as they say.


----------



## h220wnzj00

Does anyone have photos and instructions of how to open up the casing and get to the screws that attach the lcd panel to the casing? I think the screws on the bottom two corners of my screen are too tight, and I need to loosen them up a bit. There's some terrible light bleed and I'd rather try to fix this myself before sending it back. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lubu2186

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisisvv*
> 
> Can anyone point me to direction where i can get a Desk vesa mount which can do this Monitor in potrait mode... would the following Desk mount can handle the
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003L171KW/
> the following monitor in potrait mode
> ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite ....btw what does Lite means here???


Hello, i actually have that monitor stand directly bought from monoprice, it does not rotate to portrait mode, it can only change heights at the main arm attached to your table, and tilt up and down at the monitor attachment. It also sags from monitor weight, especially the shimian.

When lite is in the name if the monitor, it means that there is no glass in front of the monitor. The glass has no anti glare coating, but neither does the lite version so both can have glare

Hope that answers your questions!


----------



## thisisvv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lubu2186*
> 
> Hello, i actually have that monitor stand directly bought from monoprice, it does not rotate to portrait mode, it can only change heights at the main arm attached to your table, and tilt up and down at the monitor attachment. It also sags from monitor weight, especially the shimian.
> When lite is in the name if the monitor, it means that there is no glass in front of the monitor. The glass has no anti glare coating, but neither does the lite version so both can have glare
> Hope that answers your questions!


Thank you in that case i will order a crossover one which is the cheapest for potrait mode....

thanks you again

V


----------



## thisisvv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lubu2186*
> 
> Hello, i actually have that monitor stand directly bought from monoprice, it does not rotate to portrait mode, it can only change heights at the main arm attached to your table, and tilt up and down at the monitor attachment. It also sags from monitor weight, especially the shimian.
> When lite is in the name if the monitor, it means that there is no glass in front of the monitor. The glass has no anti glare coating, but neither does the lite version so both can have glare
> Hope that answers your questions!


Is there any possibility can you connect the same arm to the monitor with 90 change aka in potrait mdoe...or it is not possible to connect the monitor in upside mode..


----------



## h220wnzj00

For those with extreme backlight bleed issues, please do not give up! You can open up the panel by gently pulling up on the black front bezel from the screen side. Use a piece of paper to protect the screen as you do this. The bezel is held down by tabs and double sided tape, so start from the sides of the screen where there is less tape. Do this slowly. Once the underlying white bezel is exposed, unscrew the 8 screws. You should now have access to the panel in its metal encasement. Mind had bad lightbleed on the bottom two corners. It seemed like the panel was warped. Guess what? It was! The metal casing was actually bent a bit outward on the bottom. I gently bent it back into place and tested it. Absolutely awesome backlight uniformity now. Please try this before wasting time to send back.


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h220wnzj00*
> 
> For those with extreme backlight bleed issues, please do not give up! You can open up the panel by gently pulling up on the black front bezel from the screen side. Use a piece of paper to protect the screen as you do this. The bezel is held down by tabs and double sided tape, so start from the sides of the screen where there is less tape. Do this slowly. Once the underlying white bezel is exposed, unscrew the 8 screws. You should now have access to the panel in its metal encasement. Mind had bad lightbleed on the bottom two corners. It seemed like the panel was warped. Guess what? It was! The metal casing was actually bent a bit outward on the bottom. I gently bent it back into place and tested it. Absolutely awesome backlight uniformity now. Please try this before wasting time to send back.


Do you need to replace the double sided tape once you peel it apart or can everything be pushed/screwed back together when your done?


----------



## turkletont

So am I correct in saying I want a QH270-Lite and not a QH270? And I just want to double make sure this works with my hd5870 before i buy one.

thanks a lot for all the useful info in this thread/forums


----------



## h220wnzj00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> Do you need to replace the double sided tape once you peel it apart o:thumb:r can everything be pushed/screwed back together when your done?


The double sided tape is still plenty sticky. Just screw and snap everything back together when you're done


----------



## Pikey

I don't know if anyone's mentioned this yet , but these Korean monitors are available via Amazon now .. which gives a big plus in the guarantee department!.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> I don't know if anyone's mentioned this yet , but these Korean monitors are available via Amazon now .. which gives a big plus in the guarantee department!.


Wait what? No way.
$100 price markup. No thanks. Amazons return policy is not as good when it's not fulfilled by them anyways.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wait what? No way.
> $100 price markup. No thanks. Amazons return policy is not as good when it's not fulfilled by them anyways.


I went and looked, the mark-up is about $200 on some of them, in one case it was almost double. No thanks!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wait what? No way.
> $100 price markup. No thanks. Amazons return policy is not as good when it's not fulfilled by them anyways.


Yeah why pay for it through Amazon when you can order it direct?


----------



## Pikey

Same price , or thereabouts here in the UK!!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-LITE-27-2560x1440/dp/B008BFINX2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344160345&sr=8-1

Which would make returning it a hell of a lot easier , if you needed to!

more from the same seller ... http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aag/main?ie=UTF8&isAmazonFulfilled=0&marketplaceID=A1F83G8C2ARO7P&isCBA=&asin=B008FV7IE2&seller=A38AZ8I5S9LB73

.. and no , It's nothing to do with me!


----------



## renli3d

I purchased the Achieva Shimian QH270-LITE from red-cap on 8/1 and received it on 8/3. Now that's fast shipping! I paid around $286 for the non-pixel perfect version and was expecting a few dead pixels and some backlight bleed. I was surprised when I received it that the monitor is almost perfect! No stuck pixels that I can see and there doesn't appear to be backlight bleed. If I stare at the corners long enough it kinda looks like they may be slightly lighter than the center but the difference is so minute that I'm not really sure. It could be all in my head. It is no worse than my Dell 2209WA that I purchased in that regard which is excellent.

This is my first glossy screen and I must say that it really looks sharp and clear. The colors are very nice and I don't detect any obvious tints and hues. I'll do a calibration using my iDisplay Pro to see how accurate it is later. The monitor came with a Welltronic power brick which says "made in Korea". It was did not get hot during use and was only midly warm. Even the stand wasn't as bad as I was expecting. In fact, it's fine.

I wonder how this panel is an A- panel and not an A+ panel? I need to look at a Apple cinema display to see if I can detect the difference.

This monitor has to be one of the best purchases I've ever made. It is a great value!


----------



## Dandamam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Same price , or thereabouts here in the UK!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-LITE-27-2560x1440/dp/B008BFINX2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344160345&sr=8-1
> 
> Which would make returning it a hell of a lot easier , if you needed to!
> 
> more from the same seller ... http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aag/main?ie=UTF8&isAmazonFulfilled=0&marketplaceID=A1F83G8C2ARO7P&isCBA=&asin=B008FV7IE2&seller=A38AZ8I5S9LB73
> 
> .. and no , It's nothing to do with me!


In germany somebody ordered from AW on amazon and had to pay taxes on top. So it ended up being more expensive.

And why would it be easier to return?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dandamam*
> 
> And why would it be easier to return?


I'm assuming that Amazons Guarantee Protection would protect buyers?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=3149571

Never had to use it myself I must admit!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renli3d*
> 
> I wonder how this panel is an A- panel and not an A+ panel? I need to look at a Apple cinema display to see if I can detect the difference.


When the panels are produced they do not test every panel, they use batch testing. A set number of panels are produced, and out of that number a number are taking out for testing. Depending on the manufacturing company it could be that out of every 1,000 units they will test 5 of that batch of 1,000. If any of the test units fail the quality control standards, for the wanted rating, the entire batch is classified in that group, and they move on.

So even though there might be only 30 out of the 1,000 that actually have defects, and the other 970 are perfect, they are all part of the same batch and classified the same.


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

OKAY.
I've been reading this thread at work for 5 weeks now, so here's my thoughts to share with you all .

I use to have 2x22" screens and a 47" sony tv as a third screen for special use. I sold my TV to pay for school at the time (April) and a 22" died that same week.
My life changed greatly on that week. One monitor is like having 1 eye. Not cool.

Anyways, here are my choices!:

1) $330 27" Shimian lite (pixel perfect from Red Cap)
*Pros*
-27"
-IPS colour reproduction for photo editing (I'm a noob here, but I want to seriously try)
-VESA compatible
*Cons*
-8ms response time will be terrible in FPS like TF2 I am guessing?
-Possibility of bad colour, tinted blue or something
-Two 27" monitors side to side is too much to look at without head turning

2) Two decent 24" TN panels
*Pros*
-Two 24" are comfortable to view without much head movement
-Fast response time
*Cons*
-Possibility of terrible colour that will cost an additional $100 to buy a spyder to calibrate

3) $340 Asus PA248Q from NewEgg
*Pros*
-IPS
*Cons*
-Expensive for the size
-6ms response rate

Additional information:
I have an ATI HD 5770, will this be okay? I mostly play TF2, L4D2 and maybe some Skyrim on medium
AMDs website says it supports dual-link, regardless of how old it seems.
http://www.amd.com/us/products/embedded/graphics-processors/Pages/ati-radeon-hd5770.aspx

Also, will my PS3 look decent at 1080p on this monitor (Shimian) through a black magic video convertor card?


----------



## wkstar

If you can see the 2ms differences then You have great eyes

1) $330 27" Shimian lite (pixel perfect from Red Cap)
2560 X 1440

2) Two decent 24" TN panels
1920 X 1080

3) $340 Asus PA248Q from NewEgg
1920 X 1200


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Oh I am not claiming to have some kind of super eyes.
I am just being cautious of crossing a threshold I may regret.

Okay so I have one question before I buy then:
I REALLY want a monitor I can play my PS3 on.
This screen will only have a DVI input because I am hoping to buy a Black Magic video convetor card to play/record PS3 on my computer. I will also be using an adaptor to run a 1080p signal.
Should I expect any trouble playing a 1080p image from my PS3 on this screen like this?


----------



## cee loe

I don't believe the ps3 gpu will work with these screens. I believe I have read it here somewhere, don't know 100% though.


----------



## joeh1974

Unless you buy a multi-input version, which includes a scaler, you won't get a 1080p signal from your PS3. I believe it will output 720p from the PS3, but the image quality is poor from posts I've read.


----------



## havocG

Been looking to buy one of these for a week but been lost I'm not too clued up on monitors , but have been told to get one with out glass, matte not glossy and does auto up scaling, from reading the post i know the glass is out of the question as i have sky lights in the room but the auto up scaling I'm not too fussed but still need some help on which one to buy


----------



## TheDarkness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragon-emperor*
> 
> Also, will my PS3 look decent at 1080p on this monitor (Shimian) through a black magic video convertor card?


the black magic video converter is something like a capture card, isnt it ? if you connect the ps3 to the card and the card to the pc and the pc to the monitor youre gpu will scale the picture so it should look good - but i suggest playing on 720p since the ps3 games only run at 720p (it would scale from 720p to 1440p otherwise it would scale from 720p to 1080p to 1440p resulting in a worse picture - at least thats what i think)


----------



## llermaly

Hi,

I created this account to collaborate to this post.

I ordered 2 Shimian QH270-Lite , 1 from red-cap and the other one from bigclothcraft . I live in South America (Chile) , so the shipping is more expensive ( 40us bigclothcraft / 80us red-cap ). I ordered a mount too http://www.ebay.ca/itm/280707899141?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 .

Yesterday I paid to bigclothcraft and im waiting for red-cap to pay the 80us of shipping ( he wrote me after I offer to tell me about the extra fee, didn't like it a lot)l

I'll be updating on this post.

good luck


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkness*
> 
> the black magic video converter is something like a capture card, isnt it ? if you connect the ps3 to the card and the card to the pc and the pc to the monitor youre gpu will scale the picture so it should look good - but i suggest playing on 720p since the ps3 games only run at 720p (it would scale from 720p to 1440p otherwise it would scale from 720p to 1080p to 1440p resulting in a worse picture - at least thats what i think)


Ahh yes that makes a lot of sense!
Thanks. Lots of food for thought. (Now I must look into Blackmagic scaling performance and if there's any issues~)


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragon-emperor*
> 
> Ahh yes that makes a lot of sense!
> Thanks. Lots of food for thought. (Now I must look into Blackmagic scaling performance and if there's any issues~)


I notice that 1080p video is a little grainy on a 1440p display, but not to the point it takes away from the viewing experience.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I notice that 1080p video is a little grainy on a 1440p display, but not to the point it takes away from the viewing experience.


Lol a complaint about the highest industry standard of definition being too low. I love it! Tech people are the best.


----------



## TheDarkness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Lol a complaint about the highest industry standard of definition being too low. I love it! Tech people are the best.


you dont really get it ... if you fullscreen a 1080p video to 1440p it will have to upscale and it cant simply double the pixels since 1440p neither doubles the height pixels nor the width pixels of 1080p - i dont really know how it works but i guess it stretches some parts of the picture more than other parts and wont look as good as 1080p on a native 1080p monitor (if both have a similar panel)


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkness*
> 
> you dont really get it ... if you fullscreen a 1080p video to 1440p it will have to upscale and it cant simply double the pixels since 1440p neither doubles the height pixels nor the width pixels of 1080p - i dont really know how it works but i guess it stretches some parts of the picture more than other parts and wont look as good as 1080p on a native 1080p monitor (if both have a similar panel)


Umm yes I do thanks though. It appears it is you who does not get it.


----------



## crankshaft

Was looking at a new 27" 1920/1280 last week and came across the Shimian QH270-Lite while doing a search on monitors. After reading your forum over the last week I pulled the trigger on the Simian QH270-Lite Pixel Perfect from TA Planet.....Gawd help me I hope I've done the right thing! These monitors sound almost too good to be true.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crankshaft*
> 
> Was looking at a new 27" 1920/1280 last week and came across the Shimian QH270-Lite while doing a search on monitors. After reading your forum over the last week I pulled the trigger on the Simian QH270-Lite Pixel Perfect from TA Planet.....Gawd help me I hope I've done the right thing! These monitors sound almost too good to be true.


They're not you'll be thrilled. Even if you get BLB they are awesome.


----------



## JanqeD

I bought mine from green-sum he has 0 negative feedback and all the feedback i read was all saying he sent perfect ones. Im currently deployed so i dont get to see it till next week







Was expecting shipping to take atleast 1 week but it took 2 days from Korea to Germany







Made it from Korea to Germany in the same day was shocked the second day it was delivered. Will write back next week im beyond stoked


----------



## Dandamam

Wow 2 days! Let us know how it goes, same for you crankshaft. ;-)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havocG*
> 
> Been looking to buy one of these for a week but been lost I'm not too clued up on monitors , but have been told to get one with out glass, matte not glossy and does auto up scaling, from reading the post i know the glass is out of the question as i have sky lights in the room but the auto up scaling I'm not too fussed but still need some help on which one to buy


Here's a handy reference for you , If you haven't seen it already!

http://www.swiftworld.net/2012/04/14/budget-korean-27-ips-monitor-information-and-comparison-of-the-different-brands-and-models/

I'm not sure what you mean by 'matte not glossy'? These monitors are all glossy in nature since they don't have the 'anti-glare' coating that others do.


----------



## JanqeD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Here's a handy reference for you , If you haven't seen it already!
> http://www.swiftworld.net/2012/04/14/budget-korean-27-ips-monitor-information-and-comparison-of-the-different-brands-and-models/
> I'm not sure what you mean by 'matte not glossy'? These monitors are all glossy in nature since they don't have the 'anti-glare' coating that others do.


Hes probably talking about Tempered glass


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Here's a handy reference for you , If you haven't seen it already!
> http://www.swiftworld.net/2012/04/14/budget-korean-27-ips-monitor-information-and-comparison-of-the-different-brands-and-models/
> I'm not sure what you mean by 'matte not glossy'? These monitors are all glossy in nature since they don't have the 'anti-glare' coating that others do.


Thanks for that was looking for something like that as most of the sellers don't elaborate much on those aspects gonna have a look and see


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JanqeD*
> 
> Hes probably talking about Tempered glass


I have read the article and made my mind up I'm going for the qh270-ipsms as i cant find the ipstdp and ipsmdp versions
one question do the all the multi input versions have auto up scaling


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

So I was going to change my mind and buy an Asus PA248Q from bestbuy today, with a 10% off deal for $320...
BUT to ship this monitor from across the country, it would take 1-2 weeks.
And then I'd have to pay $18 tax and an environmental fee.

WHAT THE HELL? These super heroes in Korea can have this screen to my door in 2 days from half way across the planet.
The deal is pretty much sealed for me and my Shimian now.

Do any other Canadians know if we'll have to pay some kind of duty/tax upon fedex dropping off the screen?


----------



## Trax416

My monitor has massive yellow light bleed all around the screen except for the bottom right corner. When I push on the corners, they all move in big time. The corner that does not pull in, works great.

I assume I have to take this thing apart and put in screws.

Here is my question. What screws do I need to buy for the monitor? I would like to know before I take it apart.


----------



## Trax416

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragon-emperor*
> 
> So I was going to change my mind and buy an Asus PA248Q from bestbuy today, with a 10% off deal for $320...
> BUT to ship this monitor from across the country, it would take 1-2 weeks.
> And then I'd have to pay $18 tax and an environmental fee.
> WHAT THE HELL? These super heroes in Korea can have this screen to my door in 2 days from half way across the planet.
> The deal is pretty much sealed for me and my Shimian now.
> Do any other Canadians know if we'll have to pay some kind of duty/tax upon fedex dropping off the screen?


I paid $44 in tax and duty via DHL. I was pissed.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> My monitor has massive yellow light bleed all around the screen except for the bottom right corner. When I push on the corners, they all move in big time. The corner that does not pull in, works great.
> I assume I have to take this thing apart and put in screws.
> Here is my question. What screws do I need to buy for the monitor? I would like to know before I take it apart.


You can just use these case screws:



I just did this the other day. I took a bunch of pics that I'll try to post tomorrow.


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Just purchased from redcap!
Pixel perfect shimian lite for $319!

I'M SO EXCITED.
I feel like I'm going to **** all over the walls and have a panic attack.
Huge monitor, I await you with a liquid projectile fury.


----------



## Trax416

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> You can just use these case screws:
> 
> I just did this the other day. I took a bunch of pics that I'll try to post tomorrow.


That would be very helpful man. Thank you.


----------



## crankshaft

Took less than 12 hours from the time I actually ordered it online to make it from Korea to Vancouver, Canada Via Fedex where it has been sitting as "Clearance delay - Import"....whatever that means.


----------



## Trax416

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crankshaft*
> 
> Took less than 12 hours from the time I actually ordered it online to make it from Korea to Vancouver, Canada Via Fedex where it has been sitting as "Clearance delay - Import"....whatever that means.


Report back if you have to pay duty/tax. I had to


----------



## num1son

I made a guide for fixing back light bleed/taking your monitor apart check it out and comment!

GUIDE


----------



## hlvietlong

I got the monitor a few days ago and after turning it on for 2-3 minutes it's like this:



Then after that it starts to black, then rainbow color all over the place. Is the monitor a defect? I wanna ask you guys before I spent $100 shipping it back to Korea.

What should I do??

Thanks!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Does anyone have experience with the seller "fastterakorea"? I'm looking into buying the QH270-IPSB which is the tempered glass design. Are there any advantages of the Lite version? I will also advocate that people should post their setup including their Achievas in this thread... just saying...


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hlvietlong*
> 
> I got the monitor a few days ago and after turning it on for 2-3 minutes it's like this:
> 
> Then after that it starts to black, then rainbow color all over the place. Is the monitor a defect? I wanna ask you guys before I spent $100 shipping it back to Korea.
> What should I do??
> Thanks!


Um....

Yea, that is for sure a defective display. I personally wouldn't pay for shipping back on something like that, that needs to be handled by the seller, and if not open a claim on it. I know that red-cap, the person I ordered from, checks all the displays for functionality before shipping them out.


----------



## hlvietlong

Thanks a lot







I'll open a claim on eBay. How do I ask for refund on shipping also though since the seller doesn't seem to cover that. Would eBay Buyer Protection program handle that?


----------



## Ryan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hlvietlong*
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll open a claim on eBay. How do I ask for refund on shipping also though since the seller doesn't seem to cover that. Would eBay Buyer Protection program handle that?


Who did you buy from?


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

That's terrible hlvietlong!

I hope your seller is one who replies quickly so you can have a replacement shipped out to you asap!


----------



## rotary7

Coming from a 30'' to a 27'' is really small but you get used to it after a few weeks
I wanted to go with 3 30''s but they are way over priced so I did it with 27's' and its a hard change.
Overall im very happy and they work perfect.


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

5 Departed Facility in INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 22:20

and then 15 hours in the air to Vancouver...
I will not see this monitor (oredered wednesday) until next week I think.

If only I decided a day or 2 sooner!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hlvietlong*
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll open a claim on eBay. How do I ask for refund on shipping also though since the seller doesn't seem to cover that. Would eBay Buyer Protection program handle that?


Don't start the process by opening a claim on eBay, you have to contact the seller first or eBay will close it.

So get in touch with the seller, show them the photos, and request they pay return shipping and provide a refund on the product. If they choose to not do this you can open a claim with eBay under the item not being as described. Make sure you perform ALL communication on the matter through eBay's website and message system. Any private e-mails between yourself and the seller won't count and eBay won't allow them should they have to leverage Buyer Protection.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Alright, ordered my Shimian, we'll see when it gets here! I'm excited!


----------



## hyperlite1604

Got mine today!! Looks great. No dead pixels that I can see. Backlight is very faint on the lower left corner but hardly noticeable.

I ordered from redcap. He shipped in 2 hours and it was a my doorstep within 2 days. Freaking amazing how fast it got here.

Back to skyrim at 2560x1440!


----------



## Trax416

Is there anyway to turn down the backlight on the Q270-lite?


----------



## Ellop

When I boot my computer or turn it off, the monitor won't 'auto' turn on/off like I'm used to. Is this a Achieva thing, or is there some kind of settings I can adjust? My previous monitors did this automatically. The monitor still goes into stand-by properly when there is inactivity.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> Is there anyway to turn down the backlight on the Q270-lite?


Yes with the buttons on the back of the monitor.


----------



## hyperlite1604

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellop*
> 
> When I boot my computer or turn it off, the monitor won't 'auto' turn on/off like I'm used to. Is this a Achieva thing, or is there some kind of settings I can adjust? My previous monitors did this automatically. The monitor still goes into stand-by properly when there is inactivity.


Mine works just fine like a normal monitor. Granted I have only had it one day but I have rebooted and it works. Also comes back from sleep no problem.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellop*
> 
> When I boot my computer or turn it off, the monitor won't 'auto' turn on/off like I'm used to. Is this a Achieva thing, or is there some kind of settings I can adjust? My previous monitors did this automatically. The monitor still goes into stand-by properly when there is inactivity.


Is there any reason you need to adjust this? It works like all of my previous monitors have - they are in standby mode until they receive a signal. You just don't get any logo on your screen when you cold-boot the monitor - not sure if this is what you mean. I don't think "normal" monitors turn off when not in use - they also go into standby mode.


----------



## lightsout

Mine also goes to standby just fine. Never touch the power button.


----------



## hlvietlong

I tried to contact the seller (dhsummer on eBay btw since some of you were curious) and he said it might a be a cable issue so I'm grabbing a new Dual DVI cable from RadioShack. If it still doesn't work I'll file a claim.

I hear this thing is very picky with cables.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hlvietlong*
> 
> I tried to contact the seller (dhsummer on eBay btw since some of you were curious) and he said it might a be a cable issue so I'm grabbing a new Dual DVI cable from RadioShack. If it still doesn't work I'll file a claim.
> I hear this thing is very picky with cables.


I don't think it's picky... It could be that supplied cables are faulty, but I never had that issue myself. I highly recommend monoprice dual-link DVI cables though - cheap and very very good (28AWG one will be easier to route and insert, although I've been able to insert 24AWG ones as well, just can't secure them).


----------



## Trax416

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yes with the buttons on the back of the monitor.


That is odd, mine don't do anything.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> That is odd, mine don't do anything.


Make sure you're pressing the correct buttons. The first two under the power button.


----------



## Ellop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Is there any reason you need to adjust this? It works like all of my previous monitors have - they are in standby mode until they receive a signal. You just don't get any logo on your screen when you cold-boot the monitor - not sure if this is what you mean. I don't think "normal" monitors turn off when not in use - they also go into standby mode.


Mine doesn't go into standby, so to speak (meaning the red-dot). Instead, it just flashes the blue dot like it's looking for a signal when the computer is off.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellop*
> 
> Mine doesn't go into standby, so to speak (meaning the red-dot). Instead, it just flashes the blue dot like it's looking for a signal when the computer is off.


Ohh... well that's odd. You're definitely shutting down your computer, not doing some sort of hibernating that could confuse the monitor? I really don't know what could be causing this







Hopefully someone else does though.


----------



## Ellop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Ohh... well that's odd. You're definitely shutting down your computer, not doing some sort of hibernating that could confuse the monitor? I really don't know what could be causing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone else does though.


Yup, definitely shutting it down. I'll look around and see if I can find some sort of answer to it. Thanks for trying to help!


----------



## crankshaft

Received My Perfect Pixel ★ QH270-Lite ★ ShiMian 27" Shimian Monitor from TA-Planet this morning. The box was hardly beat up at all in its long trek from Korea to Nanaimo, BC. Canada. I ordered on Monday August 6th around 6pm and it arrived on Friday August 10th. I have to say I had no small amount of trepidation as $383 is no small amount of moola. I was expecting at the minimum..... light bleed and stuck pixels

No dead or stuck pixels. Virtually no light bleed that I can discern compared to my 24" 1920x1080 Samsung. I tried BF3...holy crap I never knew what I was visually missing. The picture on this beast is fantastic. I'm running a MSI GTX570 GPU, Asus P67mb, I7-2600k CPU and 8gig ram, Win 7 ....nothing overclocked. The monitor's power brick is nice and cool to the touch. I can't see any issues with this monitor at this time.

At this moment...would I buy again?.....you better believe it......IMHO get your credit cards out boyz before they are all gone.


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellop*
> 
> Mine doesn't go into standby, so to speak (meaning the red-dot). Instead, it just flashes the blue dot like it's looking for a signal when the computer is off.


Same here I turn it off at nights because it's right next to my bed and I don't like watching the flashing blue light (it's a tad too bright).


----------



## lightsout

That sucks. Mine goes red.


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h220wnzj00*
> 
> For those with extreme backlight bleed issues, please do not give up! You can open up the panel by gently pulling up on the black front bezel from the screen side. Use a piece of paper to protect the screen as you do this. The bezel is held down by tabs and double sided tape, so start from the sides of the screen where there is less tape. Do this slowly. Once the underlying white bezel is exposed, unscrew the 8 screws. You should now have access to the panel in its metal encasement. Mind had bad lightbleed on the bottom two corners. It seemed like the panel was warped. Guess what? It was! The metal casing was actually bent a bit outward on the bottom. I gently bent it back into place and tested it. Absolutely awesome backlight uniformity now. Please try this before wasting time to send back.


I just pulled mine apart and didn't notice anything wrong. I pulled the panel out a little then put everything back into place. When screwing it up I left most of them fairly loose just so I know there is no extra pressure on the panel. Over all it's still not perfect (I can notice 3 small light spots on the top of a black screen) but I think it may have helped a little there use to be small spot on the right side. It's not a hard process so I think it is worth other people giving it a shot.

Still pleased with the monitor over all.


----------



## hlvietlong

UPDATE!!! It was the cable!!! Phew!! I got that cable from RadioShack, plugged it in, works perfectly. Assemble everything together, plug it in, green screen again Changed the DVI slot on my graphics card, now works perfectly w/o dead pixel... This thing is picky w/o connection


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

I recieved mine today from Redcap!

I see no dead pixels at all and the colours appear to be great!
I have one strange part on the left edge of my screen, against the bezzel where the monitor gets dark in two separated 1 inch spots.
This shadow is only visible when viewing solid screens of colour like red or white.
I suppose it's no big deal.

No dead pixels and 2 days shipping makes me SO happy though.
AHHHH YEAAA


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hlvietlong*
> 
> UPDATE!!! It was the cable!!! Phew!! I got that cable from RadioShack, plugged it in, works perfectly. Assemble everything together, plug it in, green screen again Changed the DVI slot on my graphics card, now works perfectly w/o dead pixel... This thing is picky w/o connection


It sounds like it's NOT the cable, if you were still getting the green screen with the new cable but fixed it by switching dvi ports... It sounds like that dvi socket being bad or else not of the recommended kind.


----------



## Ellop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> Same here I turn it off at nights because it's right next to my bed and I don't like watching the flashing blue light (it's a tad too bright).


After some research, it seems like it's either a cable, driver, or mobo/bios issue. Other people have had this problem with different monitors, so I don't think it's any slight on Achieva. I may try and get an aftermarket dual DVI cable for like $5 just to see if it fixes it. Otherwise, I'll ignore it..not going to flash bios and all that just to get standby when I turn it off. Standby works when there is inactivity. Are you still using the stock cable it came with?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellop*
> 
> After some research, it seems like it's either a cable, driver, or mobo/bios issue. Other people have had this problem with different monitors, so I don't think it's any slight on Achieva. I may try and get an aftermarket dual DVI cable for like $5 just to see if it fixes it. Otherwise, I'll ignore it..not going to flash bios and all that just to get standby when I turn it off. Standby works when there is inactivity. Are you still using the stock cable it came with?


This isn't an issue exclusive to these monitors. My old Samsung 24" wouldn't go into Standby with different cables or different PC's. Never did figure it out, very annoying.


----------



## louie9

I'm thinking of buying one of these monitors but I was wondering

1) Is it worth getting the tempered glass version?

2) Would you clean it like other monitors?

3) If I get the hdmi version can I switch between my xbox on hdmi and pc on dvi?

4) Do the osd buttons work?

5) Do they last as long as other monitors?

6) Is it worth getting the Pixel Perfect version?

7) Has anyone bought the non pixel perfect version, if so how was it?

Thanks.


----------



## JanqeD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louie9*
> 
> I'm thinking of buying one of these monitors but I was wondering
> 1) Is it worth getting the tempered glass version?
> 2) Would you clean it like other monitors?
> 3) If I get the hdmi version can I switch between my xbox on hdmi and pc on dvi?
> 4) Do the osd buttons work?
> 5) Do they last as long as other monitors?
> 6) Is it worth getting the Pixel Perfect version?
> 7) Has anyone bought the non pixel perfect version, if so how was it?
> Thanks.


I would answer all those questions but it would be easier if you just took about 10-15 minutes read through the thread youll get every answer and plus plenty of compliments/complaints from different sellers and versions


----------



## sudo pudge

I don't know if it's been this way for a while, but there's a seller on ebay selling the Shimian QH270-Lite for $235.90. Don't think I'm allowed to link to it, but if you type in "ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite" into the ebay search bar it will be near the top.


----------



## CaptainChaos

that's not including shipping (which is $40) bringing the total to 275.90


----------



## fourdot00

Hey all! After lurking for a long while and contemplating all the choices, I just pulled the trigger.

I settled on the QH270-Lite from red-cap which is currently selling for $285.99

I'll keep everyone updated and take lots of sexy pictures.









Edit/Update: 1.5 hours after payment, I revived shipping confirmation. It's being shipped DHL to San Francisco. I can't believe the ship times some of the people in this thread have reported. It makes me crazy how this thing can ship across the pacific in less than 30 hours, when it takes an AUX cable over a week to get to my door from Kansas...


----------



## dzson

Just picked up two from dream-seller , both came in near perfect condition.

I have been attempting to get Dual monitors to work, I have a Flex HD 6950, I bought a cheap display port to DVI that did not work at all , I tried Single link dvi just to see if there was a signal but every connection did not give any signal. Just wondering if I buy the more expensive Active display port to Dual link DVI will that work or has anyone used a Dual link dvi to Hdmi cable on these monitors as I much rather do that than having to deal with the display port. Just looking for some experience so I know what route to go as my Vid card only came with one dual link dvi.


----------



## wkstar

Why do you not just use the TWO Dual Link DVI ports on that card ?


----------



## Pikey

sorry .. wrong answer :/


----------



## dzson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wkstar*
> 
> Why do you not just use the TWO Dual Link DVI ports on that card ?


The bottom DVI is not Dual link , if you read the specs , its only single link


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzson*
> 
> The bottom DVI is not Dual link , if you read the specs , its only single link


This. And you can't run 2560x1440 over HDMI period. It does not have the physical ability to hold that signal, only up to 1080p. Your going to need to use display-port adapters if anything.


----------



## dzson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> This. And you can't run 2560x1440 over HDMI period. It does not have the physical ability to hold that signal, only up to 1080p. Your going to need to use display-port adapters if anything.


Thanks , I bought a cheap Displayport to Dual link and it didn't even show up under my display settings. What type or brand of Displayport to Dual link Dvi should I get ?


----------



## joeh1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzson*
> 
> Thanks , I bought a cheap Displayport to Dual link and it didn't even show up under my display settings. What type or brand of Displayport to Dual link Dvi should I get ?


By cheap, I'm assuming that you didn't buy an active Displayport to DVI-D adapter. You can tell the difference as the Active adapters also have a usb plug for power. They can run anywhere from $60-$100 depending on brand and new/used. Active adapters are needed to push 1440p.


----------



## dzson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh1974*
> 
> By cheap, I'm assuming that you didn't buy an active Displayport to DVI-D adapter. You can tell the difference as the Active adapters also have a usb plug for power. They can run anywhere from $60-$100 depending on brand and new/used. Active adapters are needed to push 1440p.


Hmm I was only able to find displa yport Active but not any Mini-display port active, gonna do some more research

is it because i have an eyefinity video card that Passive won't work ? I only have one dvi hooked up I was under the impression if you needed to use more than 2 You needed another Display port with Active

Thanks again to everyone for the help


----------



## pandatoucher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> This. And you can't run 2560x1440 over HDMI period. It does not have the physical ability to hold that signal, only up to 1080p.


this is wrong. there are several people in the Catleap club who can confirm running HDMI at 2560X1440 as well as the specs for HDMI 1.3-1.4 prove it has the bandwidth needed to support this resolution.

2560X1440 ~220MHz HDMI 1.4 can do 340MHz

You can not use an HDMI to DVI cable due to it only being single link. You would need an active adapter (like the display port one) to convert the single link Input (such as HDMI/DP) into a dual link output.

They do not make these adapters for HDMI but you can run a straight HDMI to HDMI at 2560X1440...

Just don't want people to get the wrong idea about HDMI capabilities


----------



## joeh1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzson*
> 
> Hmm I was only able to find displa yport Active but not any Mini-display port active, gonna do some more research
> is it because i have an eyefinity video card that Passive won't work ? I only have one dvi hooked up I was under the impression if you needed to use more than 2 You needed another Display port with Active
> Thanks again to everyone for the help


There isn't any difference between Display port and Mini-displayport other than the connector size. What I was trying to say is that you need an active adapter in order to push out the 1440p resolution. I believe non-active adapters are limited to 1080p.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pandatoucher*
> 
> this is wrong. there are several people in the Catleap club who can confirm running HDMI at 2560X1440 as well as the specs for HDMI 1.3-1.4 prove it has the bandwidth needed to support this resolution.
> 2560X1440 ~220MHz HDMI 1.4 can do 340MHz
> You can not use an HDMI to DVI cable due to it only being single link. You would need an active adapter (like the display port one) to convert the single link Input (such as HDMI/DP) into a dual link output.
> They do not make these adapters for HDMI but you can run a straight HDMI to HDMI at 2560X1440...
> Just don't want people to get the wrong idea about HDMI capabilities


I was under the impression it was a hardware limitation (not the right pins), not that it was a bandwidth thing.

And yes, you are going to need the active (powered) adapter for 1440p.


----------



## dzson

Can anyone link me to displayport to dvi that would work all the ones I'm finding online say supports resolution upto 1920x1200 eventhough they say dual link dvi


----------



## pandatoucher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I was under the impression it was a hardware limitation (not the right pins), not that it was a bandwidth thing.
> And yes, you are going to need the active (powered) adapter for 1440p.


you are correct it has to do with HDMI being a single link connection and not a dual link connection so any HDMI-DVI adapters only have a single channel of output IE; single link dvi.

Display port is the exact same and that is why they need Active adapters to convert the single channel into dual channel.

The phrasing of your first statement made it seem as though you didn't believe any way shape or form of HDMI could out put 2560X1440 when in reality it can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzson*
> 
> Can anyone link me to displayport to dvi that would work all the ones I'm finding online say supports resolution upto 1920x1200 eventhough they say dual link dvi


Here is an active mini DP port adapter that can do 2560X1440.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pandatoucher*
> 
> you are correct it has to do with HDMI being a single link connection and not a dual link connection so any HDMI-DVI adapters only have a single channel of output IE; single link dvi.
> Display port is the exact same and that is why they need Active adapters to convert the single channel into dual channel.
> The phrasing of your first statement made it seem as though you didn't believe any way shape or form of HDMI could out put 2560X1440 when in reality it can.
> Here is an active mini DP port adapter that can do 2560X1440.


Nope, that's exactly what I thought. I didn't know there was a way to turn ANY signal on a HDMI cord into 2560x1440. For example in audio once you loose quality via a connection there is nothing that will bring it back. But from what you're saying two compatable devices could do 1440p if one pushes enough info through the HDMI (standard) and the other device knows how to read it, in our current case the 'dummy' adapters can't decode it into dual link DVI.




































































Guess who can't wait to get home from work?





And guess what? Perfect pixel


----------



## andynoupoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Nope, that's exactly what I thought. I didn't know there was a way to turn ANY signal on a HDMI cord into 2560x1440. For example in audio once you loose quality via a connection there is nothing that will bring it back. But from what you're saying two compatable devices could do 1440p if one pushes enough info through the HDMI (standard) and the other device knows how to read it, in our current case the 'dummy' adapters can't decode it into dual link DVI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who can't wait to get home from work?
> 
> 
> And guess what? Perfect pixel


Damn.... That looks AWESOME!!!!

Who did you buy from? Did you pay any extra for perfect pixel?


----------



## fourdot00

Funny route your package took Yak, Alaska to Tennessee and back to Oregon. Postal efficiency at it's finest.








Mine went from Korea to Hong Kong and left HK customs about six hours ago. Lets see where it lands in the US!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I bought it from "fastterakorea". It's a QH270-IPSB. I didn't pay for perfect pixel, $316.60.

I'm not sure why they go to Tennessee. I think it may be because they don't fly FedEx from Alaska to anywhere else. Not like there aren't enough flights.


----------



## newchemicals

That happened to mine. Despite living in Los Angeles, mine went to Memphis.

BTW, Grats on your new Shimian and welcome to the club.









It looks like an IPSI


----------



## PostalTwinkie

I live in southern Oregon and mine went from S. Korea to LA to Seattle to Portland, OR to Cincinnati, back to Portland. Then since there isn't a DHL delivery center down here in Medford they had to send a little courier from Portland the 5.5 hour drive to my house! Just some random dude in a little car flying down I5 to deliver my panel.


----------



## fourdot00

Wow, woke up this morning to a triple surprise. Ordered a Das Keyboard on Friday, Shimian on Sunday, and Logitech G700 on Monday and guess what, they're all being delivered today. The G700 already made it to my door, and the other two things are out for delivery. The Monitor was reported being on the truck with DHL at 9:23am and the keyboard with FedEx at 7:30am. Bets on which will get here first?

I hope they get here before 12:45! I have to leave for work and could wait another eight hours.


----------



## lboregard

i'm the proud owner of an achieva simian ... oh man !!! this is absolutely gorgeous .!!! for the life of me i can't find dead pixels or any other imperfection (knock on wood).

i was missing out SO MUCH with my previous monitor, thanks to overclock.net for showing me the path !

a couple of screenshots to prove ownership









this picture doesn't do justice to this marvelous display


hotness herself


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lboregard*
> 
> i'm the proud owner of an achieva simian ... oh man !!! this is absolutely gorgeous .!!! for the life of me i can't find dead pixels or any other imperfection (knock on wood).
> i was missing out SO MUCH with my previous monitor, thanks to overclock.net for showing me the path !
> a couple of screenshots to prove ownership
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this picture doesn't do justice to this marvelous display
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hotness herself
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. Who did you order from and which version did you get?


----------



## lboregard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Nice. Who did you order from and which version did you get?


thank you !

i got it from dream-seller

its a QH270-Lite

oh .. and im using an Apple LED Cinema 24" icc profile


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lboregard*
> 
> thank you !
> i got it from dream-seller
> its a QH270-Lite
> oh .. and im using an Apple LED Cinema 24" icc profile


Thanks for the info dood.


----------



## fourdot00

Got home about an hour ago and have been fooling around with my new ShiMian and like many others, all I have to say is WOW. WOW, WOW, WOW. I don't know if I'm one of the lucky ones, but to say the least this monitor has lived up to all the hype. I'll post pictures when I get the chance to take some tomorrow, but in the mean time I'll just write a little.

Just to reiterate, I ordered a QH-270 Lite on Sunday the 12th in the late afternoon from Red-Cap for $285.99.

The package took well under 48 hours to get to my door from Korea shipped via DHL, for those interested here is the route it took:
Korea>Hong Kong>LA>SF
It arrived in LA this morning around 4:30AM and was at my door in SF by 2:15PM.

Efficient delivery at it's finest. The box was delivered unscathed and shrink wrapped with some US Customs stickers on the box.
After taking the shrink wrap off, I noticed one of the sides of the box was open. I assume this is Red-Cap testing the monitors before shipping them out.

As noted in the Ebay ad, there was indeed a little power adapter dongle loose in the box.

Inside the box, the monitor and every was packaged well and nothing was damaged.

More good things:
This monitor doesn't seem to suffer from ANY of the problems other people have reported:
-Even bezel all around, no sag on the top.
-Perfectly parallel with the desk, no lean to either side.
-Pixel Perfect. No dead or stuck pixels. I scoured a black, white, red, green, and blue screen. Nothing less than perfect.
-Extremely little backlight bleed. Even with the monitor on max brightness and displaying a black screen, it's barely detectable. This surprised me most of all seeing how IPS panels are generally more prone to bleed.
-No weird yellow tinting or other color wackness. In fact, I would even say this monitors color reproduction is spot on. I'll have to fool around with some profiles though to compare.
-DVI cable works 100%
-After an hour of run time, the power transformer brick has not gotten hotter than any other transformer that I use
-No weird smells or smoke poring out of the monitor
-Lastly, when I first plugged it it, flying unicorns jizzed rainbows into my cornea resulting quite the eyegasm.

Set up next to my 24" Asus, the ShiMian blows it out of the water. It's way bigger, way sharper, way brighter (in a good way), and has much better contrast and color reproduction. Build quality wise, this monitor seems to be on par with the Asus. It's got thick plastic and a nice heft to it. I would not call it cheap by any means. I've been struggling to find some media that can compete with such high resolution! 1080p youtube videos are, well, umm, not good enough any more.

In conclusion, I don't know if I was lucky and got a good panel, or if my choice in Ebay seller made a difference, but I am 100% satisfied with my purchase after a short period of use. Right now I would recommend anyone who's on the fence to pull the trigger and jump to the other side. It's worth it. Now lets just hope it functions for a little while...*knocks on wood*

Photos to follow when I get the chance.

PS mechanical keyboards are awesome!


----------



## Pikey

There's a Hi-def video here that is free to download ... http://timescapes.org/ .. amazing quality!!


----------



## Pikey

sorry ... double post.


----------



## mirox

We've bought about 14+ panels from bigclothcraft. Most all of them have been excellent. However, we received a "buggy" one...

(video up soon)


----------



## doco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirox*
> 
> We've bought about 14+ panels from bigclothcraft. Most all of them have been excellent. However, we received a "buggy" one...
> (video up soon)


wow roflmao first time i've ever heard of a bug stuck underneath a monitor panel. can you check to see what the date of the monitor batch is? i wonder how long that bug has been stuck there for.


----------



## .Griff.

We call them Thunderflies in the UK (Not sure if they have a different name in the US)

The same thing happened to me a couple of weeks ago -


----------



## audiebahn

Just received my new *Pixel Perfect QH270-lite* from *Dream-seller*!! I can't comment on shipping time as dream-seller was on vacation when I ordered so it took much longer than usual.










It's looking pretty great for now, but for some reason my newer AMD Radeon HD6950 somehow cannot run the monitor whatsoever...I have had to revert to my older Nvidia GTX 460 where it works perfectly fine.

Aside from that issue the monitor came just as described in it's pixel perfect form









It has some pretty significant backlight bleed, so I guess at some point I will try disassembling and releasing some screw tension like others have done.

*Question:* As others have mentioned, these monitors have a blue hue and they are installing some ICC profiles to manage this...how does this work? I have tried installing a few profiles yet the blue-ness is still there. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## CaptainChaos

Purchased a QH270-Lite from Accessorieswhole a few hours ago. Now I gotta hope it somehow comes by Friday!


----------



## rj2

for any members here in saskatoon,otv tech has listed on their site the achieva shimian models for 365.

if i can handpick one i may just get one from there!


----------



## Relance

@audiebahn
Not sure if you tried this, but did you try both DVI ports on your 6950? I believe one is single link, and one is dual link. Dual link is the one you want to use.
As far as ICC profiles go, do you see any change at all when applying it? If not, use this link here and follow the instructions to apply them.


----------



## audiebahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relance*
> 
> @audiebahn
> Not sure if you tried this, but did you try both DVI ports on your 6950? I believe one is single link, and one is dual link. Dual link is the one you want to use.
> As far as ICC profiles go, do you see any change at all when applying it? If not, use this link here and follow the instructions to apply them.


I did try both ports and nothing was working, though my SSD decided to die the same day I received the monitor







...maybe I ought to give the 6950 another shot.

Whenever I have tried installing an ICC profile nothing changes whatsoever...I don't see even a slight change in color or anything. I will look into that link for it, thanks


----------



## whipartist

fourdot00, my experience is exactly the same as yours only off by a day or so. I ordered a QH-270 Lite from Red-Cap for $285.99 around midnight on Sunday night San Francisco time. it arrived at my office in SF around 10 a.m. Wednesday morning. Mine went via DHL from Busan and Southeast Area to Seoul to Los Angeles to San Francisco and then into my hot little hands.

The screen is pixel perfect, as far as I can tell. I'm a photographer and I care quite a lot about colors, and the monitor seems to be doing an excellent job of color reproduction even on some of my challenging images. (http://pattibphotography.com and look in the Flower Experiments if you want to see my stress tests.) I haven't pulled out the spyder to calibrate it yet, but I'll do that soon. There's a tiny amount of backlight bleed at the edges, but I have to look really hard to see that it's there and it will never get in the way of anything I'm doing.

I ignored the Korean power cord plus US adapter combo and just pulled a spare power cord out of my stash. The brick is warm but not hot. The bezel has no issues.

The stand is the only thing that I'm not in love with. It works, but it doesn't give me warm fuzzies about its stability. I will eventually replace it with a better one, I think.

All in all, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> Purchased a QH270-Lite from Accessorieswhole a few hours ago. Now I gotta hope it somehow comes by Friday!


Scratch that, ended up with a Crossover since the Shimians were all out of stock from Accessorieswhole.


----------



## fourdot00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipartist*
> 
> fourdot00, my experience is exactly the same as yours only off by a day or so. I ordered a QH-270 Lite from Red-Cap for $285.99 around midnight on Sunday night San Francisco time. it arrived at my office in SF around 10 a.m. Wednesday morning. Mine went via DHL from Busan and Southeast Area to Seoul to Los Angeles to San Francisco and then into my hot little hands.


Glad to hear more good news.
Is the gallery you linked to your own/ are you a local photographer?
Interesting that your monitor went directly from Seoul to LA while mine took a stop in HK yet still arrived the day before.

Let us know about your findings with the Spyder! It'l be interesting to hear about what a calibration tool has to say about the panels.

I also wanted to add the my monitor totally goes into a standby mode when I put the computer to sleep. The monitor turns black and the blue status light blinks. It resumes quickly without any flickering.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relance*
> 
> @audiebahn
> Not sure if you tried this, but did you try both DVI ports on your 6950? I believe one is single link, and one is dual link. Dual link is the one you want to use.
> .


Not only that , on some cards there is a tiny DIP switch near the Xfire connectors that toggles one of the DVIs between single and dual .. there is on mine!

On other cards , this is a BIOS switch , on others there's no switch at all!



@audiebahn
It depends on your card , but I bet that's the problem!!


----------



## cee loe

How many pixles do these have?


----------



## pandatoucher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cee loe*
> 
> How many pixles do these have?


*WOOSH* This looks like a job for simple math man!!!
2560X1440 = 3,686,400 pixels
My work here is done
*WOOSH*

Also, anyone have a triple monitor setup that plays MMO's and can test the frame rates? Just want to get a judge of how hard 4320X2560 would hit my Graphics cards in WOW/GW2 so I know how much I have to drop on my new build Thanks!


----------



## Relance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Not only that , on some cards there is a tiny DIP switch near the Xfire connectors that toggles one of the DVIs between single and dual .. there is on mine!
> On other cards , this is a BIOS switch , on others there's no switch at all!
> 
> @audiebahn
> It depends on your card , but I bet that's the problem!!


Heh, I had no idea! I thought all of them were just BIOS switches.


----------



## whipartist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fourdot00*
> 
> Glad to hear more good news.
> Is the gallery you linked to your own/ are you a local photographer?


Yeah, that's my gallery, and I'm a local photographer. I was using two aging 1600x1200 monitors for Photoshop work (as well as everyday use), and it was time to replace them with something better.


----------



## havocG

hey guys just a quick question I'm running a GF-9500-GT-DUAL-DVI-HDTV-HDCP-DDR3-512MB I-9500GT- HFTCD graphics card would this be a problem?


----------



## Cheep72

Just wanted to add my positive experience. I ordered from redcap on Sunday night, (QH270 Lite, $285 shipped) and got the monitor on Tuesday morning. Really amazing picture, especially since I'm coming from a 24" BenQ TN panel. I am also a photographer (www.chipchockley.com), so color fidelity is important to me. I can't seem to get the colors just right with any of the ICC profiles posted here-- I plan on getting ahold of a Spyder to calibrate.

I have one tiny stuck pixel, which only shows up on a black background. There are so many pixels on this thing, you pretty much have to put your face up on it to see it. Minimal bleed. The biggest flaw that I see is the yellowish tint on the bottom third of the screen. Not a deal killer-- it's only really bothersome on an all-white background. I wish it weren't there, but not enough to fool with sending it back. Wonder if it'll go away? I saw one post on here about that problem going away with a higher quality DVI cable? I find that hard to believe, but you never know...

I don't have any problem with the stand-- it's stable enough, looks fine. I don't plan on moving the thing around much anyway.

The resolution is really amazing, as is the color saturation. Blacks are SO much blacker than I'm used to, and colors are really eye-popping. This really is the deal of the year/decade.


----------



## Pikey

There's a load of ICC profiles at TFTCentral , have you tried any of those?

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm

Also try turning the brightness down (control on the back of the screen ..) , maybe that would help with the yellow tint? I've got mine turned right down as far as it will go!


----------



## SpringHalo

Bought the pixel-perfect version from red-cap for $320, shipped in three days, and worked perfectly when I plugged it in.

First thing's first, I checked for dead pixels, and found a stuck one in the bottom left corner. It's impossible to see from regular using distance, so it must have slipped past their 'pixel detection system' (taking a picture of the screen from 20")


Also, I'm pretty sad that there's a good bit of backlight bleeding. Perhaps I should have gone with another seller, as red-cap suggested that this was normal for monitors.


I'll have to look into this fixing backlight bleed that people have figured out. As a last note, I love the monitor and it attracts dust faster than tape.


----------



## Cheep72

I did try the Achieva ICC profile at TFTCentral, and it was horribly blue for me.

I'll try turning my brightness down to see if that affects the yellow tint. I have it 8 clicks up as per other recs on this forum, and that still seems pretty danged bright.


----------



## mydecember1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pandatoucher*
> 
> *WOOSH* This looks like a job for simple math man!!!
> 2560X1440 = 3,686,400 pixels
> My work here is done
> *WOOSH*
> Also, anyone have a triple monitor setup that plays MMO's and can test the frame rates? Just want to get a judge of how hard 4320X2560 would hit my Graphics cards in WOW/GW2 so I know how much I have to drop on my new build Thanks!


I do landscape, but same pixel count regardless. I tried to play Diablo III, but it won't let me set the resolution that high even in the "windowed fullscreen" workaround. It did before this last update... Stupid Blizzard

So I just tried an older game. Titan Quest. I know the effect/texture settings were maxed and I tink AA was @ 4x. SCREENIE HERE. 80-110 FPS


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheep72*
> 
> I did try the Achieva ICC profile at TFTCentral, and it was horribly blue for me.
> I'll try turning my brightness down to see if that affects the yellow tint. I have it 8 clicks up as per other recs on this forum, and that still seems pretty danged bright.


I'm using one of the Hazro 27" profiles here , they are the same screen so give those a try!


----------



## codeoptimist

Update: My Shimian (from red-cap) shipped quickly, although I was out of town at the time. I didn't buy the pixel-perfect version, but have yet to find any dead/stuck pixels. I haven't searched exhaustively, since if I did happen to find one, that's all I'd notice from now on.







Backlight bleed seems very low, even when watching a dark movie.

I'm extremely impressed with this screen. I previously ran a 24" Acer LCD (TN, I'm assuming). I thought it was a nice screen until I put it side-by-side with the Shimian, and now it looks like crap! The sharpness and pixel density cannot be beat. Mine looked a bit blue out of the box, but I ran through the Windows color calibration tool and got it to an acceptable level. Now I need another one to replace the Acer so I can go dual.

The only minor issue I seem to be having is that my screen doesn't seem as bright as some others are reporting. I have it turned up to max using the buttons on the back and at first it still seemed a bit dim to me. My old LCD was way brighter and I had to turn it down to get them to match. I think I'm used to it now, but when I get a second one I'd be interested to see if it's just my eyes or if it's the screen.


----------



## rotary7

I turn it down because I think its to bright. its all the way down in fact


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mydecember1985*
> 
> I do landscape, but same pixel count regardless. I tried to play Diablo III, but it won't let me set the resolution that high even in the "windowed fullscreen" workaround. It did before this last update... Stupid Blizzard
> So I just tried an older game. Titan Quest. I know the effect/texture settings were maxed and I tink AA was @ 4x. SCREENIE HERE. 80-110 FPS


I run 3 in landscape and i think out of all the games i have Diablo3 is the worst supporting triple monitor, even games date back in the 90s will be better


----------



## codeoptimist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> I turn it down because I think its to bright. its all the way down in fact


Yeah, that makes me think that for some reason mine isn't as bright. I've got it cranked all the way up and it still looks a little dim. I tried using Windows to adjust the gamma settings to compensate but that just made it look washed out.

Other than the minor brightness issue, it's beautiful. And it is definitely very minor. (and less annoying than clusters of stuck pixels or color washes, so I'm not complaining!)


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> I run 3 in landscape and i think out of all the games i have Diablo3 is the worst supporting triple monitor, even games date back in the 90s will be better


No, this is a problem with triple monitor setups in general. Diablo3 can't be the worst as there are some games that don't support it at all. It's one of the reasons I got rid of my Surround setup. It's just a pain when that new game comes out that you've been waiting for and then it won't run on your setup because the Dev's didn't have time or decided not to support it.


----------



## Ellop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fourdot00*
> 
> Glad to hear more good news.
> Is the gallery you linked to your own/ are you a local photographer?
> Interesting that your monitor went directly from Seoul to LA while mine took a stop in HK yet still arrived the day before.
> Let us know about your findings with the Spyder! It'l be interesting to hear about what a calibration tool has to say about the panels.
> I also wanted to add the my monitor totally goes into a standby mode when I put the computer to sleep. The monitor turns black and the blue status light blinks. It resumes quickly without any flickering.


Not that it's a big deal or anything, but that's not going into standby. The blue status light blinking means it's trying to find a signal, not that it's in standby. Red light = standby.


----------



## atomicmew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trcvrs*
> 
> Yeah you're right. I sent him a message and asked for $30, although in hindsight I should've asked for more.
> It really isn't a big deal in the end. Actually, it's my OCD that's the biggest problem and just knowing its there. It makes zero impact on productivity and gaming and at this point and I can't even see it most of the time, I just wish I could forget about it. Ignorance is bliss, as they say.


Just an update to my case, for those interested.

Dream-seller never responded, and I escalated the case to e-bay support. After about two weeks of DEAD PIXELS, e-bay responded in my favor, so I'm having to ship this damn thing back. Supposedly, I'll get a refund for both shipping and the monitor, but I'm still paying right now for all the time I've wasted on this... and for having to suffer DEAD PIXELS.

What will happen to the square trade warranty I got is still up for grabs though. I'm still waiting on a response from e-bay on that.


----------



## audiebahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Not only that , on some cards there is a tiny DIP switch near the Xfire connectors that toggles one of the DVIs between single and dual .. there is on mine!
> On other cards , this is a BIOS switch , on others there's no switch at all!
> 
> @audiebahn
> It depends on your card , but I bet that's the problem!!


This was 100% my problem! Thanks for the tip man!!

Unfortunately upon bringing my computer home from a trip I plugged my power cable into the back of my monitor and....**POP** huge amount smoke started pouring out of the vents and nasty burned electronics smell. No LED, nothing...UGH.

Guys take it from me, pay *extreme* attention to the fact that you need your power supply not connected to power before you plug it into your panel or you could have a completely fried board. I even have a correct power adapter for USA (110v-220v)


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiebahn*
> 
> This was 100% my problem! Thanks for the tip man!!
> Unfortunately upon bringing my computer home from a trip I plugged my power cable into the back of my monitor and....**POP** huge amount smoke started pouring out of the vents and nasty burned electronics smell. No LED, nothing...UGH.
> Guys take it from me, pay *extreme* attention to the fact that you need your power supply not connected to power before you plug it into your panel or you could have a completely fried board. I even have a correct power adapter for USA (110v-220v)


Hugh? I have done that same thing many times with no smoking electronics. Maybe you had a mad monitor? I mean I guess what you're saying is better safe than sorry, but still I don't think that is what killed it.


----------



## rotary7

I've done that to and it was fine


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> I've done that to and it was fine


I mean I've done that with literally hundreds of electronics products without failure of that kind. (used to work at an electronics store so that adds up







)


----------



## audiebahn

My point is that if you touch the pins in reverse you are going to create a short which is very easy since there is no plastic guard like you see with the end that connects to the outlet side of the power supply.

I too have done it with many electronics before with no ill results because of the fact that most things have a guard around them that keeps you from creating a short before inserting your cable correctly.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So what's the deal with the IPSB and IPSI versions? I want the IPSB that has the glass extending over the bezel (looks much better than the plastic bezel IPSI). Has anybody gotten an IPSB recently or are they all IPSI's now?


----------



## Relance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So what's the deal with the IPSB and IPSI versions? I want the IPSB that has the glass extending over the bezel (looks much better than the plastic bezel IPSI). Has anybody gotten an IPSB recently or are they all IPSI's now?


As far as I'm aware, all sellers now carry IPSI models (ones that still list IPSB will probably have IPSI pictures, IPSI is replacing IPSB).

I have received a IPSB (glass over the bezel) from ta_planet on Monday (Ordered last week Thursday). The only thing is this is the white version (really the only difference is a white stand vs a black stand, which I think white looks better). He has it listed at $380 or so.


----------



## cee loe

I received my Achieva Shimian lite from green-sum in 3 days, and the first day was a Korean holiday. I set it up and there was no dead pixels and very low backlight bleeding, just a little at the top center of the screen. This thing is awesome and would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So what's the deal with the IPSB and IPSI versions? I want the IPSB that has the glass extending over the bezel (looks much better than the plastic bezel IPSI). Has anybody gotten an IPSB recently or are they all IPSI's now?


Yeah, IPSI is taking over IPSB. I was going to get a IPSB but decided on the IPSI instead. I must say that I am an advocate of the brushed metal look and it goes decently with my Lian-li.


----------



## rotary7

Looks good but my rule is the monitor should be no more or less 30'' away from your face but thats just me


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> Looks good but my rule is the monitor should be no more or less 30'' away from your face but thats just me


Erm... Well, my case is 19.29" deep and my speakers are 11 1/8" deep... So you do the math there champ, looks like about 30.415" to me.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So the white IPSB's are still available right. I see several for sale on Ebay right now. Definitely want the IPSB...


----------



## crankshaft

I ordered a second Pixel perfect Achieva Shimian Lite from Ta_Planet. Put the order in on Friday nite Aug 17 and its already on its way from Memphis to Vancouver. If I'm lucky it will be here in Nanaimo on Vancouver island on Monday. Now that is fast service. Crossed fingers on getting another great monitor.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I emailed several of the Ebay sellers asking if they can still get IPSB models instead of IPSI. Keeping my fingers crossed..


----------



## kLuTz

I'm about to order one from DHSummer, he seems to have the lowest price so far, and someone else from this thread seems to have gotten a well-functioning monitor. Pulling the trigger!

Can I pay with a credit card through PayPal?

Also, can someone direct me to a legit voltage adapter?


----------



## 2ted

I'll be getting my qh-270 lite from dream seller. I originally ordered a catleap, but after more than a week of delay due to holidays, bad panels, and lack of supply of catleap, dream seller offered me the shimian perfect version instead. I wasn't sure about it, but decided to pull the trigger on it. So, now I'm paying 290 bucks for the qh-270 lite perfect version. Was this a good deal?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I only want the IPSB model of the Shimian. Really hard to find one now though. May have to go with a white version as they still seem to be available...


----------



## mydecember1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2ted*
> 
> I'll be getting my qh-270 lite from dream seller. I originally ordered a catleap, but after more than a week of delay due to holidays, bad panels, and lack of supply of catleap, dream seller offered me the shimian perfect version instead. I wasn't sure about it, but decided to pull the trigger on it. So, now I'm paying 290 bucks for the qh-270 lite perfect version. Was this a good deal?


Yes, quite good for a perfect pixel. The lowest price I remember seeing was from red_cap at around $320. You'll still have some BLB, but at least you're guaranteed the perfect pixels. I bought 2 perfect pixels and 1 regular. All 3 of them have no dead/stuck pixels. I guess I got lucky on the regular one.


----------



## 2ted

Cool, I can't wait to get my panel. If I like it, I might get a second one. Probably a HDMI version. I noticed this model WECUBE ST2770W from dream seller which has hdmi and costs 369; cheapest I've seen. From searching on this forum, I don't think anyone has it. Would this be worth the risk?


----------



## stonetrap

Got my QH-270 Lite a week ago from green-sum. Ordered late on Thursday night, arrived on Monday. Didn't go for pixel perfect but no pixel issues at all. There's some slight backlight bleed on the top, it's only possible to see it when the brightness is down. Even with dark scenes on full brightness it's amazing.
Just need to find a reasonable length cable that works with it now, seems my 5m cable isn't going to cut it without a booster.


----------



## Macnot4me

I too am just about to purchase an Achieva Shimian QH270 lite from dhSummer and have been communicating with them for the last few days with questions. They have been extremely helpful and communicative. They told me they ship the FREE voltage bricks with their monitor that will work in the USA (120v 60Hz), however, you still need a C to A adapter so it will plug into the wall in the USA. They have these on Amazon for about $2.00 or less (search "VP7 ADAPTER PLUG" on Amazon). You can link your credit card to your PayPal account.

I suggest you confirm the above with dhSummer yourself before purchase.

FOR THOSE CONSIDERING PURCHASING THE OPTIONAL WARRANTY:
I was only considering purchasing the monitor with their 3yr. SquareTrade warranty for $34.99 that was supposed to be honored in the USA. However, today dhSummer took this option off their listing. So I called SquareTrade directly and received some interesting responses. Yesterday (when the 3yr warranty was on the listing), the SquareTrade representative told me it would be honored in the USA after the initial 45 days of ownership. Today, when I called SquareTrade (after finding the warranty was no longer on the ebay listing), the representative told me S. Korean monitors will not be warranteed by a SquareTrade waranty, an item would need a USA warranty to have SquareTrade coverage. Then we were disconnected, so I called SquareTrade back. The representative I spoke to in this latest call said, SquareTrade will provide a warranty on this S. Korean monitor if you warantee it on their (SquareTrade) sight. However, because it does not have a USA warranty, SquareTrade will consider it as being a USED ITEM (even though it is NEW) and it would not be eligible for a 3yr warranty! He said, for the same price ($34.99), I would get a 1yr. warranty and they could later continue the warranty for $17.50 for a second year. Unbelievable what you find when you dig and the different answers you can get. From what I've read, SquareTrade is a reputible company and their warrantees are good, but all these different responses are having me wonder about purchasing such a warranty on a oversees product. Or even taking the chance on purchasing from overseas. I read many people had good experiences, some had bad, so I am a bit more cautious now - but, who knows, I may take a chance.

If anyone has other information regarding the purchase of the optional warranty, I'd be interested in learning more.


----------



## JanqeD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stonetrap*
> 
> Got my QH-270 Lite a week ago from green-sum. Ordered late on Thursday night, arrived on Monday. Didn't go for pixel perfect but no pixel issues at all. There's some slight backlight bleed on the top, it's only possible to see it when the brightness is down. Even with dark scenes on full brightness it's amazing.
> Just need to find a reasonable length cable that works with it now, seems my 5m cable isn't going to cut it without a booster.


Glad another happy customer with green-sum I also got mine and its sitting here looking pretty, my i5 and mobo came DOA







so my replacement gets here tomorrow and we will see how it looks. I see an irregularity I think at the bottom when its not plugged in but it may just be my head we will see lol. Fingers crossed looks so pretty sitting there its the biggest tease every my wife loves it and probably will want one after seeing it on Sims lol


----------



## integlspwr

Hi guys!

Anyone know which ebay seller has the best price with least amount of defects (yellowing, light bleed etc) dead pixels etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Just ordered a white Shimian with speakers, no tempered glass, dvi-d model from red-cap.
It should get here next week!

So excited!








Count me in...


----------



## fourdot00

You will find very little variation on the panels each seller provides because they all sell the same stock. They are just vendors distributing the same monitor like retailers here in the states. That being said, the differences from seller to seller are things like message response time, shipping times, whether or not they actually check the monitors before shipping, and claims about paying for return shipping. I would say, go with one of the more reputable sellers that have a reasonable price. The quality of the panel you get is going to be somewhat of a gamble regardless of you you buy from.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fourdot00*
> 
> You will find very little variation on the panels each seller provides because they all sell the same stock. They are just vendors distributing the same monitor like retailers here in the states. That being said, the differences from seller to seller are things like message response time, shipping times, whether or not they actually check the monitors before shipping, and claims about paying for return shipping. I would say, go with one of the more reputable sellers that have a reasonable price. The quality of the panel you get is going to be somewhat of a gamble regardless of you you buy from.


Not entirely true. Some seem to get better ones than others.


----------



## CaptainChaos

In terms of dead pixels, Accessories Whole only allow a max of 3 dead pixels while other top sellers allow up to 5, and some other sellers I'm sure allow more. It is true though that the main distinguishing factor is do they test the monitor before hand (most top sellers do), how is there customer support, and price.


----------



## JanqeD

Just booted my pc up for the first time with m Shimian lite and dear god <3 I wish my wife was here to pinch me looks like something you would see in a dream lol







Cant see any defects but still installing windows so ill do a test when all is done.

Got everything running and i got a perfect monitor, no dead pixels no backlight bleed no nothing its perfect. My only question now is how can i turn down the brightness. Never owned such a big monitor with such a clear picture so im getting a head ache any ideas on how to lower the brightness so I can let my eyes adjust a little bit at a time.


----------



## nsilva

Which video card do I need to run three of these? I can't tell which ones have the required 2 dual link DVI slots.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The reference 670/680's have two dual link DVI ports and a mini DP I believe. To run three of these you'll need either one 670/680 + an active mini-DP to D/L DVI dongle. My reference 7970's only have a single DVI port so they would be harder to use for 3 x 1440p monitors though you could buy two active dongles for the two mini-DP ports but those are expensive. All of this is just from memory though and I could be wrong...


----------



## nsilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The reference 670/680's have two dual link DVI ports and a mini DP I believe. To run three of these you'll need either one 670/680 + an active mini-DP to D/L DVI dongle. My reference 7970's only have a single DVI port so they would be harder to use for 3 x 1440p monitors though you could buy two active dongles for the two mini-DP ports but those are expensive. All of this is just from memory though and I could be wrong...


I plan to buy this 570: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130620

Dongles appear to be $100 for displayport to DVI-D, so I might just buy a second 570 and SLI them for $150 more.


----------



## CaptainChaos

You wouldnt be able to run 3 of them without going sli for 570's. The 570 only supports 2 monitors.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nsilva*
> 
> I plan to buy this 570: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130620
> Dongles appear to be $100 for displayport to DVI-D, so I might just buy a second 570 and SLI them for $150 more.


I really don't think two 570's with shared memory of 1250MB's will be enough to run 3 x 1440p displays. You'll need either the 2.5GB 570's in SLI or a single/dual 670 set up...


----------



## atomicmew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macnot4me*
> 
> I too am just about to purchase an Achieva Shimian QH270 lite from dhSummer and have been communicating with them for the last few days with questions. They have been extremely helpful and communicative. They told me they ship the FREE voltage bricks with their monitor that will work in the USA (120v 60Hz), however, you still need a C to A adapter so it will plug into the wall in the USA. They have these on Amazon for about $2.00 or less (search "VP7 ADAPTER PLUG" on Amazon). You can link your credit card to your PayPal account.


Afaik, he's blowing smoke up your you know what. The power brick is the same regardless of whether you're in korea or the U.S. The wall adapter is the only thing that's different.
Quote:


> I was only considering purchasing the monitor with their 3yr. SquareTrade warranty for $34.99 that was supposed to be honored in the USA.


I cancelled my square trade warranty, they are at least very good about offering a full refund. I assume as long as you're within a certain time frame of purchase, they'll let you do it. The service rep certainly didn't seem to care about my circumstances or reason for cancellation.


----------



## nsilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I really don't think two 570's with shared memory of 1250MB's will be enough to run 3 x 1440p displays. You'll need either the 2.5GB 570's in SLI or a single/dual 670 set up...


What does that even mean? How do two 570's = 1250MB total?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Doesn't matter how many cards you have, the VRAM is shared between them...


----------



## rotary7

Vram dont stack in videocard land. just get the 4GB 670/680s


----------



## nsilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> Vram dont stack in videocard land. just get the 4GB 670/680s


There's a difference between a $250 card and a $400+ card! There seems to be nothing I can do without getting screwed, seeing as I would need a $100+ adapter for displayport to DVI-D, correct?

Edit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130785

Looks like my only option, plus a display adapter.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nsilva*
> 
> There's a difference between a $250 card and a $400+ card! There seems to be nothing I can do without getting screwed, seeing as I would need a $100+ adapter for displayport to DVI-D, correct?
> Edit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130785
> Looks like my only option, plus a display adapter.


If you hook three of these up to a pair of 570's it won't just not work, your 570's will s*** themselves and die. lol

Trust me I tried running just 5760x1080 off 570's and it was a no go on most games. If you like high resolutions always buy the GPU with the most memory.


----------



## jfigg

Ordered mine today! But I'm a little confused as far as the power brick goes.
It looks like the one I ordered from dream-seller comes with a 220v brick, does that mean I have to get one of these?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000MW83OG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Or will I be fine just plugging in a normal US power cable?
Thanks!


----------



## SpringHalo

The power brick that comes with them has a standard power cable attachment, and they include a power cable that connects that to a korean power plug. The bricks are rated for 110-220v, so all you need is an extra PSU cable or something to plug into the brick, then you'll be set!


----------



## jfigg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpringHalo*
> 
> The power brick that comes with them has a standard power cable attachment, and they include a power cable that connects that to a korean power plug. The bricks are rated for 110-220v, so all you need is an extra PSU cable or something to plug into the brick, then you'll be set!


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## slicetank

Anyone know any good tilt/rotate stands that would be good for the shimian lite? Just in case I feel like the inability to tilt drives me crazy when I get my monitor soon


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, I got a refund from red-cap cause he wanted an extra $80 to ship the monitor to Argentina.

Would you say the stand is wobbly as the Catleap's?
I'm going to get the cheaper one with dvi-d and no tempered glass I find, from either green-sum or bigclothcraft (if they free ship it my way)

Do you know if the models with hdmi AND dvi-d / d-sub suffer from input lag like the hdmi only models?

Thanks!

EDIT: I just noticed that those Shimian lite are going for 240 + shipping. Is there anything wrong with those? also, the seller is dhsummer. Would you reccomend him guys or should I stay away from this item?


----------



## joeh1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slicetank*
> 
> Anyone know any good tilt/rotate stands that would be good for the shimian lite? Just in case I feel like the inability to tilt drives me crazy when I get my monitor soon


I picked up a couple of these 3M stands for my Shimians. They work great. The only problem is that for some reason the vesa mount holes on the monitor are very shallow, so I had to go to Lowes and pick up some smaller M4 screws for mounting onto the stand.

http://www.amazon.com/3M-Easy-Adjust-Monitor-Stand-MS110MB/dp/B0013CD0DI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345754577&sr=8-1&keywords=3m+lcd+stand


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slicetank*
> 
> Anyone know any good tilt/rotate stands that would be good for the shimian lite? Just in case I feel like the inability to tilt drives me crazy when I get my monitor soon


They tilt. Why do you believe they don't.


----------



## slicetank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsmoother2012*
> 
> They tilt. Why do you believe they don't.


ah didn't know they did

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh1974*
> 
> I picked up a couple of these 3M stands for my Shimians. They work great. The only problem is that for some reason the vesa mount holes on the monitor are very shallow, so I had to go to Lowes and pick up some smaller M4 screws for mounting onto the stand.
> http://www.amazon.com/3M-Easy-Adjust-Monitor-Stand-MS110MB/dp/B0013CD0DI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345754577&sr=8-1&keywords=3m+lcd+stand


Thanks


----------



## rotary7

Im selling them because I was running triple monitor for games and It was starting to give me headaches after an hour of gaming, so I end up going back to single monitor, my wife took one and I got my 30'' back


----------



## thermal_flux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Yep, I definitely see better colors with my upgraded DVI cable vs. "stock"
> Try these profiles. There are probably more now, as I put this compilation together a while ago:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/3850#post_17335744
> This could be helpful as well:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


Referring to your "stock" DVI cable do you mean the one that was shipped with your monitor? Which one did you upgrade to? I mean, is it a smaller gauge, better fitting connectors?

I am getting very close to buying one and am trying to get everything else ordered around the same time that I may need.

Thanks.
Puffy


----------



## giver660

I bought a ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite from dream-seller recently. Still waiting for it to come in. Paid on 8/17 and it's supposed to arrive on 8/29. There is communication and a working tracking number but I'm still a little deflated after reading all the miraculous reports of people getting their monitors from this vendor in 48 hours. I'll simply take that as additional evidence that I'm unlucky. I did, however, get the pixel perfect one. I hope I will be impressed.


----------



## slicetank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giver660*
> 
> I bought a ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite from dream-seller recently. Still waiting for it to come in. Paid on 8/17 and it's supposed to arrive on 8/29. There is communication and a working tracking number but I'm still a little deflated after reading all the miraculous reports of people getting their monitors from this vendor in 48 hours. I'll simply take that as additional evidence that I'm unlucky. I did, however, get the pixel perfect one. I hope I will be impressed.


I ordered one also from dream-seller on 8/18 and am receiving it on 8/29. What a pain in the ass. I wanted to have it this weekend for Guild Wars 2.

You get the perfect pixel one?


----------



## gsv883

I ordered another Shimian from ta_planet, my brother in law bought the first one I had. I was constantly in communication with Kinam and we became friends lol. Anyway, I asked him if he was selling any pixel perfect IPSBS white ones - he told me he just finished testing one and that it was pixel perfect, he told me to just buy a regular IPSBS white model ($ 339) and he'd send the one he already tested. It's supposed to arrive on the 28th ehehe, right now it's in Guanzhou, China. Wonder when it will really arrive. I know I won't be charged any tax because the customs inspector at the airport is my friend.


----------



## rotary7

Just an update, Majin SSJ Eric is coming to pick them up Sunday so I finally get to meet a OCN member


----------



## Smidget

Just got mine in from dream-sellers today, not a pixel perfect monitor but it appears to be so. The only issue I have is there seems to be a spot on the monitor, physically there, in the bottom right. What's the best way to try to clean that off or could it be an imperfection in the actual surface of the monitor itself?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

They can get dust in between the screen and glass. Could be that...


----------



## Smidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> They can get dust in between the screen and glass. Could be that...


But there's like a physical bump I can feel on the screen itself, is that another sign of what you're saying? Or do I need to put more elbow grease into it? Just don't want to make it look worse, because it really isn't in a normal area that I would look at, all the way at the bottom right corner...


----------



## CrackClocker

I just bought the Shimian QH270 Lite off ebay from Red Cap. Not the perfect pixel version. But it is in perfect condition for $309.99.

Here is a quick video I made showcasing various wallpapers http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWvvrjF0lYY


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrackClocker*
> 
> I just bought the Shimian QH270 Lite off ebay from Red Cap. Not the perfect pixel version. But it is in perfect condition for $309.99.
> Here is a quick video I made showcasing various wallpapers http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWvvrjF0lYY


Why didn't you go with dhsummer instead?
$240 plus free shipping...Any reason not to?

I'll be checking those wallpapers out now.


----------



## gsv883

LOL, my friend Kinam really came out guns blazing for me this time, I bought it from him on August 23 @ noon - korea time, and now (Aug. 25 @ 7:00 AM in the morning I get an email saying my monitor is already in the Airport waiting clearance. From Korea to Manila in less than 48 hours. Talk about fast.


----------



## Electroneng

Advertising items for sale outside of the marketplace is prohibited! Thread Cleaned!


----------



## CrackClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Why didn't you go with dhsummer instead?
> $240 plus free shipping...Any reason not to?
> I'll be checking those wallpapers out now.


I heard Red Cap tests their monitors before shipping, so that seems to be true in my case.


----------



## mydecember1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> Just an update, Majin SSJ Eric is coming to pick them up Sunday so I finally get to meet a OCN member


Congrats on the quick sale. I'm near Ocala area. If I didn't already have 3, I would've jumped all over the opportunity.


----------



## rotary7

He came to pick them up today, good guy btw, Ill be staying in contact with him.


----------



## CaptainChaos

guys...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Advertising items for sale outside of the marketplace is prohibited! Thread Cleaned!


----------



## JanqeD

For those on the edge this this monitor i have the lite version and its right at amazing ill never buy a cheap crap monitor again lol


----------



## kLuTz

Sorry, I'm noob, I'm still confused with the power bricks. I also ordered from DHSummer, and if it came with the power brick, I don't need anything? What exactly does it look like?

I just bought http://www.amazon.com/VP7-ADAPTER-PLUG-CONVERTS-EUROPEAN/dp/B000X82SE0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346011722&sr=8-1&keywords=VP7+ADAPTER+PLUG

I'm not sure if I should cancel if I got something I didn't need..


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SJetski71*
> 
> [H]ard forum member *csshih* did an input lag test on the model with the scaler, the Shimian *IPSMS* (link to original post).
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by csshih
> I'm comparing with Dell U2312HMs which supposedly have an astoundingly low 0.6ms of input lag.
> 
> 
> 
> And even when testing a non-native resolution, which often adds a few ms of lag to the score, he still pulled off a *16ms average = 1 frame of lag*.
Click to expand...

Just to get all the info out there, the Dell U2312HM has consistently recorded ~10ms of input lag, not 0.6ms.

The 0.6ms came from TFTCentral, and while they generally get things like this correct, they got it wrong this time. In their own review they say "There was an occasional lag of up to 10ms", which begs the question of how many tests they actually ran to get an "average" of 0.6ms...

Anyway, assuming the input lag results from everyone else, all around ~10ms, is more correct figure, then the ShiMian with the scalar has an input lag closer to 26ms, which is pretty average tbh.


----------



## MenacingTuba

TFT Central does not test the input lag properly most of the time. Even though he switched to the SMT Tool 2.0 he is still getting values that are sometimes double of what they should be, and I'm not sure how. I also use the SMT Tool 2.0 and my values are typically within a few ms of the oscilloscope measurements. The S27A850D is a good example, TFT Central got 28ms, the actual value is 13.6ms.

The U2312 has 1.1ms of input lag
http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2011/review-dell-u2312hm-part13.html#Responsiveness

The Shimian Multi has 19.2 ms which is normal for a high res IPS with scaling
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-shimian-qh270-teil6.html#Latenzzeit

When using the SMT Tool 2.0 you won't see "lag spikes," unlike the old stop watch timer. The lag spikes were the result of the flash bashed timer dropping frames and running at varying frame rates on the 2 displays set to clone mode. The value only varies by a few ms when using the SMT Tool 2.0.

The 2720MDP ties with or comes out 1-2ms faster than the S27A850D (13.6ms). The Shimian Multi has horrible black levels/contrast when using lower brightness, get the 2720MDP instead since the contrast remains stable cross al ranges of brightness.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> TFT Central does not test the input lag properly most of the time. Even though he switched to the SMT Tool 2.0 he is still getting values that are sometimes double of what they should be, and I'm not sure how. I also use the SMT Tool 2.0 and my values are typically within a few ms of the oscilloscope measurements.


Cheers for the info, TFTCentral seems to have some very random results at times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> The U2312 has 1.1ms of input lag
> http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2011/review-dell-u2312hm-part13.html#Responsiveness


Again, to get the info out there, what you are listing is only the signal lag, the overal input lag is actually 9.3ms - which as I posted earlier, is what everyone (except TFTCentral) seem to get when they test the U2312's input lag.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> The Shimian Multi has 19.2 ms which is normal for a high res IPS with scaling
> http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-shimian-qh270-teil6.html#Latenzzeit


Again, you are only listing the signal delay, and not the overall input lag, which is 23.9ms for the ShiMian QH270.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> The 2720MDP ties with or comes out 1-2ms faster than the S27A850D (13.6ms).


And again, the 13.6ms time you list is the signal delay only - the complete input lag measured is much higher.

I'm in no way trying to attack you or the info you have provided - I'm just trying to ensure the information being posted is correct to limit the misinformation that seems to be getting around about these monitors.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Signal/circuit delay=input lag. The total lag they are talking about is the input lag+pixel response times, but they are separate.

So let's say you were to put the U2312 against a CRT & the SMT Tool 2.0, you would get many 0--2ms values. Depending on how many pictures TFT Central used their 0.6ms result is actually quit feasible.

If the total input lag (what you feel as a delay)= circuit delay+pixel response times, then the recent A-MVA & C-PVA panels from Samsung & AUO (Samsung F2380, BenQ EW/VW/BL24, Samsung S24A650D) would be some of the laggiest displays around because their pixel responses times exceed 25ms while their input lag is around 2-4ms. The fact is, they are extremely responsive but have lots of visible ghosting.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Signal/circuit delay=input lag. The total lag they are talking about is the input lag+pixel response times, but they are separate.
> So let's say you were to put the U2312 against a CRT & the SMT Tool 2.0, you would get many 0--2ms values. Depending on how many pictures TFT Central used their 0.6ms result is actually quit feasible.
> If the total input lag (what you feel as a delay)= circuit delay+pixel response times, then the recent A-MVA & C-PVA panels from Samsung & AUO (Samsung F2380, BenQ EW/VW/BL24, Samsung S24A650D) would be some of the laggiest displays around because their pixel responses times exceed 25ms while their input lag is around 2-4ms. The fact is, they are extremely responsive but have lots of visible ghosting.


This is the part that manufacturers leave off the boxes, thanks for pointing it out. Kinda like hard data vs actual experience.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Signal/circuit delay=input lag. The total lag they are talking about is the input lag+pixel response times, but they are separate.


when it comes to input lag, I always refer to the total time of input lag, as in the total amount of time (lag) that it takes for an input (by mouse or keyboard) to actually occur and be displayed on the monitor - not just the delay the signal took to reach the monitor. This is why you need to factor in the additional time required for the actual pixels to respond after the signal has been received by the monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> So let's say you were to put the U2312 against a CRT & the SMT Tool 2.0, you would get many 0--2ms values.


Yes, but that is ONLY the time for the signal, it would still take extra time for the actual LCD pixel's to respond and for the input to occur visibly on screen - hence my reference to TOTAL input lag.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> If the total input lag (what you feel as a delay)= circuit delay+pixel response times, then the recent A-MVA & C-PVA panels from Samsung & AUO (Samsung F2380, BenQ EW/VW/BL24, Samsung S24A650D) would be some of the laggiest displays around because their pixel responses times exceed 25ms while their input lag is around 2-4ms


And THIS is exactly why I keep saying total input lag.

I'm not sure if I am explaining myself properly, but what good is it honestly, if the signal can reach the monitor in a couple of ms, but it then takes the actual monitor another 20 or so ms to respond?

At the end of the day, you the user will not see/feel the signal delay on it's own, you will see/feel the delay in the total input lag - and hence that is why that measurement is more pertinent to any fast action gamer - they will only ever see/feel the total input lag.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> .


The time for the signal to reach the display is separate from the pixel response times!

If a plasma TV has 24ms of input lag, but a 1ms average response time while a VA panel has 2ms of input lag but 25ms average pixel response times, the VA panel will still feel just as smooth as a CRT while exhibiting obvious ghosting and the plasma will feel noticeably slower.

High pixel response times=it takes longer for the pixels to transition from one colour to the next which leads to obvious ghosting.

Input lag=time for the display to respond to the users input .

If you were to set my theoretical Plasma and VA panels in clone mode and make a video, drag something around and pause the video when viewing it, the VA panel would be ahead.


----------



## 2ted

I got my qh270-lite perfect pixel version from dream seller, but he didn't include the 110v power adapter that he promised me. After I sent him an email, he replied back saying that catleaps don't come with 110v adapter. He must have a short term memory or have different people shifting and answering the emails. He didn't have catleaps and that's why he sent me the shimian (took more than two weeks before he sent it out too). The time zone makes the delays even longer too between exchanging emails. I did try the panel with the default 220v and it appears to work fine, but I noticed the brick was getting really hot.


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsv883*
> 
> I ordered another Shimian from ta_planet, my brother in law bought the first one I had. I was constantly in communication with Kinam and we became friends lol. Anyway, I asked him if he was selling any pixel perfect IPSBS white ones - he told me he just finished testing one and that it was pixel perfect, he told me to just buy a regular IPSBS white model ($ 339) and he'd send the one he already tested. It's supposed to arrive on the 28th ehehe, right now it's in Guanzhou, China. Wonder when it will really arrive. I know I won't be charged any tax because the customs inspector at the airport is my friend.


Yes I also bought a regular one from him and he included a hand written note saying that it was tested as pixel perfect.


----------



## .Griff.

I've got a bit of a dilemma.

I was going to buy a QH270 Lite later tonight from TA_Planet but I've just been offer a white tempered glass model at a great price from someone in the UK. I didn't really want the tempered glass model but the seller claims it is pixel perfect and has no dust trapped behind the glass. Throw in the fact that I wouldn't have to pay any customs charges and I'm very tempted.

If you were in the same position is there any reason why you'd avoid it and go for a Lite version from Korea instead?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I personally prefer the tempered glass anyway so you should go for the cheapest option. As for myself, I did a little 1440p Crysis 2 gaming this morning and the picture is amazing! Only thing I can say coming from my S27A950D is that I haven't missed screen tearing. Oh well, you can only have either 1440p IPS beauty or 120hz smoothness with crappy TN.


----------



## gsv883

@.Griff.

I'd take the one being sold to you locally. Pixel perfect, what more could you ask for?


----------



## TheJesus

Alright, mine just got delivered this morning. I haven't been home to check it out yet, but the shipping speed is worth posting. I ordered from dhsummer (cheapest on there) on Sunday night (26th East coast, about 8PM).



It was delivered in 1.5 days in my mind, but technically it was 20 hours, lmao


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I personally prefer the tempered glass anyway so you should go for the cheapest option. As for myself, I did a little 1440p Crysis 2 gaming this morning and the picture is amazing! Only thing I can say coming from my S27A950D is that I haven't missed screen tearing. Oh well, you can only have either 1440p IPS beauty or 120hz smoothness with crappy TN.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsv883*
> 
> @.Griff.
> I'd take the one being sold to you locally. Pixel perfect, what more could you ask for?


Cheers guys.

Unfortunately after agreeing a price the seller suddenly asked for more money and it looks like that deal is off. So it looks like I'll be getting the Lite version after all from TA_Planet.

EDIT - I spoke to the seller and we agreed a new price. I've purchased a pixel perfect tempered glass QH270 for £180 ($284).


----------



## codeoptimist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Alright, mine just got delivered this morning. I haven't been home to check it out yet, but the shipping speed is worth posting. I ordered from dhsummer (cheapest on there) on Sunday night (26th East coast, about 8PM).
> 
> It was delivered in 1.5 days in my mind, but technically it was 20 hours, lmao


That's crazy fast shipping. Let us know if the panel is in good shape! I'm going to be getting another one soon and initially was going to just stick with red-cap, but dhsummer seems to be undercutting his price by a good margin. I've seen people say that red-cap always/sometimes does a pixel check even on monitors that aren't ordered as "perfect pixel", but if dhsummer is sending out good panels too I might go with him instead and save a few extra $.


----------



## havocG

just made my purchase last night . thank for all the help you guys have given now just have to wait for my monitor to come so i can stop using my T.V as one.


----------



## Joften

Many people are looking for an excuse to not purchase or purchase one of these Achieva Shimian monitors, so I thought I would post my account in purchasing one from TA_Planet.

Purchased a QH-270 Lite on Ebay from TA_Planet for $288, free shipping on a Thursday night/ Friday Morning (12:00 EST), shipped to Arizona. Normal version, not "Pixel Perfect", but TA_Planet does check to see if they aren't dead.

Arrivied on 4th Business day (Wednesday). Very fast shipping.

Package arrived in original box, no additional/2nd box for shipping. No visible damage to box.

Opened box, hand written note with monitor from TP_Planet: "Tested OK! Working good. - Kinam".
OK - I'm a little concerned. I know others had gotten notes that said "Pixel Perfect". Hopefully it's not too bad.

Box included 110~240v AC/DC adapter from Welltronics. Model WTS-24055. Also included power cord for korea and a little one-piece 2-prong adapter for a US outlet. Ditched it immediately and stuck my power cord from the old monitor I was using into AC/DC adapter. Also included a DVI-D (Dual) cable at about 1m in length. Tad short for what I need, but good enough to test with.

Attached the stand... not great (as everyone has pointed out), but serviceable. Plugged it in to my Radeon 6770 (on the list of good video cards), then the wall outlet, red LED turned on in the lower right corner. Turned the computer on, heard the computer post, and no picture. Oh boy. Then I hit the little 'sunlight" button in back of the monitor, and boom! good to go. Got a great looking picture.

I've worked behind a computer as a software developer and database administrator for the last 11 years, and I can't find much wrong with this monitor. I can't find a dead pixel (used the
LCD Dead Pixel Test website), I can't find bleeding, If I'm hard pressed I might say I have a tad bit of banding on the bottom inch of the screen, but in terms of severity I would rate it a 1 out of 10 and it's only visible (barely) on solid red and blue.

Maybe I got lucky, but I would definitely recommend the Achieva Shimian QH-170 Lite and the seller ta_planet again.


----------



## kLuTz

Got my monitor from DHSummer, from what I can see it looks pixel perfect! Yatta! QH270 Lite, paid 280 shipped.

Included was a dual dvi that worked. It came with an adapter similar to above, and now I get it about plugging in your own. I didn't have an extra cable, so I ordered an adapter that also came in today and plugged it into the wall.

Everything worked within minutes. Love it love it. This thread helped a lot, thanks guys!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joften*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Many people are looking for an excuse to not purchase or purchase one of these Achieva Shimian monitors, so I thought I would post my account in purchasing one from TA_Planet.
> Purchased a QH-270 Lite on Ebay from TA_Planet for $288, free shipping on a Thursday night/ Friday Morning (12:00 EST), shipped to Arizona. Normal version, not "Pixel Perfect", but TA_Planet does check to see if they aren't dead.
> Arrivied on 4th Business day (Wednesday). Very fast shipping.
> Package arrived in original box, no additional/2nd box for shipping. No visible damage to box.
> Opened box, hand written note with monitor from TP_Planet: "Tested OK! Working good. - Kinam".
> OK - I'm a little concerned. I know others had gotten notes that said "Pixel Perfect". Hopefully it's not too bad.
> Box included 110~240v AC/DC adapter from Welltronics. Model WTS-24055. Also included power cord for korea and a little one-piece 2-prong adapter for a US outlet. Ditched it immediately and stuck my power cord from the old monitor I was using into AC/DC adapter. Also included a DVI-D (Dual) cable at about 1m in length. Tad short for what I need, but good enough to test with.
> Attached the stand... not great (as everyone has pointed out), but serviceable. Plugged it in to my Radeon 6770 (on the list of good video cards), then the wall outlet, red LED turned on in the lower right corner. Turned the computer on, heard the computer post, and no picture. Oh boy. Then I hit the little 'sunlight" button in back of the monitor, and boom! good to go. Got a great looking picture.
> I've worked behind a computer as a software developer and database administrator for the last 11 years, and I can't find much wrong with this monitor. I can't find a dead pixel (used the
> LCD Dead Pixel Test website), I can't find bleeding, If I'm hard pressed I might say I have a tad bit of banding on the bottom inch of the screen, but in terms of severity I would rate it a 1 out of 10 and it's only visible (barely) on solid red and blue.
> Maybe I got lucky, but I would definitely recommend the Achieva Shimian QH-170 Lite and the seller ta_planet again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kLuTz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Got my monitor from DHSummer, from what I can see it looks pixel perfect! Yatta! QH270 Lite, paid 280 shipped.
> Included was a dual dvi that worked. It came with an adapter similar to above, and now I get it about plugging in your own. I didn't have an extra cable, so I ordered an adapter that also came in today and plugged it into the wall.
> Everything worked within minutes. Love it love it. This thread helped a lot, thanks guys!


Thanks for posting your experiences. It really helps indecisive people like me.


----------



## fourdot00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joften*
> 
> Many people are looking for an excuse to not purchase or purchase one of these Achieva Shimian monitors, so I thought I would post my account in purchasing one from TA_Planet.


Makes it sound like you're about to tell a horror story about why people should never buy these monitors. Glad you got a good one!


----------



## lespaul1959

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *08G8V8*
> 
> Looking at ordering (2) of these monitors, but not for gaming. I want these for the screen size and resolution. I currently have a HD5770 graphics card that shows as not supported on the various vendors ebay pages. I have seen some folks with the various Korean monitors using the HD5770, but not sure if any are running dual monitors. The card does have dual DVI-D outputs, and supports 2560x1600 maximum resolution. Just not sure if it is powerful enough to support dual monitors.
> IF I need to upgrade, I'm looking for suggestions on graphics card. I just replaced my motherboard and CPU with a Z77 board and i5-3570K, so it does have PCI-e 3.0, but those cards a super spendy right now. I would want to make the card change worth my while, but not spend a ton of money. Maybe a good PCI-e 2.0 suggestion and go PCI 3.0 down the road.
> I see posts about AMD cards having issues with BIOS.......are you not able to boot into the BIOS??? I guess I don't understand what BIOS issue the AMD cards have. Not opposed to going with NVIDIA, especially if it will prevent issues with entering the BIOS.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


bump, i have the same graphics card! wondering if it will work...id like to run dual monitors at full resolution also. If it wont work with my card can anyone suggest one that will run 2 at max res?


----------



## MonkeySeraph

Hey guys

Just got my Shimian from green-sum. However, I'm pretty worried that the panel I got is DOA. The power brick (with the included power cable) works fine and the power brick's LED lights up. I tested the power brick (it's a Welltronics) with a multimeter and it outputs 25V as it should. However, as soon as I plug the power brick into the monitor, the power brick's LED goes out. What's more, the LED in the lower right corner of the monitor never turns on (it's not even red) even when the power brick is plugged in. In short, the monitor refuses to power on. I have some pictures of what I'm talking about here on imgur.

I've tried fiddling with the buttons on the back, using a different power cable, and plugging the power brick into different wall outlets, but to no avail. Anybody have an ideas on what I might be doing wrong? Otherwise, is there anyone who can confirm my fears and definitively tell me that the panel is DOA?

Thanks


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codeoptimist*
> 
> That's crazy fast shipping. Let us know if the panel is in good shape! I'm going to be getting another one soon and initially was going to just stick with red-cap, but dhsummer seems to be undercutting his price by a good margin. I've seen people say that red-cap always/sometimes does a pixel check even on monitors that aren't ordered as "perfect pixel", but if dhsummer is sending out good panels too I might go with him instead and save a few extra $.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kLuTz*
> 
> Got my monitor from DHSummer, from what I can see it looks pixel perfect! Yatta! QH270 Lite, paid 280 shipped.
> Included was a dual dvi that worked. It came with an adapter similar to above, and now I get it about plugging in your own. I didn't have an extra cable, so I ordered an adapter that also came in today and plugged it into the wall.
> Everything worked within minutes. Love it love it. This thread helped a lot, thanks guys!


Yep, dhsummer, great choice. Cheapest, immediately shipped, and I asked for the tracking number and got an answer a few hours later!

Looks pretty much perfect. I ran a monitor test to look for dead pixels, none that I can see. I do see that typical hot pixel effect on black screens, but that's not an issue that anyone notices in the real world. Just like he mentioned, the DVI cable works perfectly!

Here's the unboxing:

















































(Lol, it had so much static it attached to the wall.)


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonkeySeraph*
> 
> Hey guys
> Just got my Shimian from green-sum. However, I'm pretty worried that the panel I got is DOA. The power brick (with the included power cable) works fine and the power brick's LED lights up. I tested the power brick (it's a Welltronics) with a multimeter and it outputs 25V as it should. However, as soon as I plug the power brick into the monitor, the power brick's LED goes out. What's more, the LED in the lower right corner of the monitor never turns on (it's not even red) even when the power brick is plugged in. In short, the monitor refuses to power on. I have some pictures of what I'm talking about here on imgur.
> I've tried fiddling with the buttons on the back, using a different power cable, and plugging the power brick into different wall outlets, but to no avail. Anybody have an ideas on what I might be doing wrong? Otherwise, is there anyone who can confirm my fears and definitively tell me that the panel is DOA?
> Thanks


What graphics card are you using? Double check that ii has DVI DUAL output , if so maybe the DVI cable is playing up?


----------



## MonkeySeraph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> What graphics card are you using? Double check that ii has DVI DUAL output , if so maybe the DVI cable is playing up?


I have an EVGA 560 ti 448, which definitely supports DVI-D output. In addition to what I mentioned in my original post, I have tried powering on my monitor and my computer with the provided DVI-D cable plugged into the DVI-D port of my graphics card, to no avail. However, I don't think this is an issue with the DVI cable, seeing as how my monitor fails to power on at all (read: no power whatsoever from the monitor LED - no red/blue/green/blinking).


----------



## .Griff.

My Achieva Shimian has just arrived however I need some advice.

Due to my office layout my 600T SE is about 2.5 metres away from the actual screen. As a result earlier in the year I purchased a 3 metre dual link DVI cable (I specifically got a dual link cable as I knew I'd be getting an Achieva Shimian sooner or later).

However the monitor refuses to acknowledge this cable at all and the blue light just flashes. If I use the supplied cable then the monitor works fine but it's simply not long enough to use on an ongoing basis.

Is there a maximum length that a dual link cable can be or is the 3 metre cable I purchased earlier in the year faulty?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sounds like a bad cable indeed. Shouldn't be a problem with length I wouldn't think...


----------



## .Griff.

On further inspection my panel has a stuck (red) pixel pretty much right in the centre. It's only visible on black backgrounds but I'm annoyed all the same.

Are there any programs that actually work and can fix a stuck pixel?


----------



## BritishBob

I have jumped ship from the Potalion screen after the supplier had issues with stock. I now have a ShiMian QH270-Lite in the post, and it should be here on the 6th.


----------



## silvinho21

same here I'm expexting mines the same week, i was debating between the shimian and the crossover, but decided that to get the squaretrade warranty and since all of these korean monitors use the same a- Lg panels then what the heck is the difference, any ways i paid $350 for the shimian non perfect pixel, and if i would have gotten the crossover it would have been around $430, the only reason the crossover is more expensive is because of the stand and the bezel quality other than that same monitor


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvinho21*
> 
> same here I'm expexting mines the same week, i was debating between the shimian and the crossover, but decided that to get the squaretrade warranty and since all of these korean monitors use the same a- Lg panels then what the heck is the difference, any ways i paid $350 for the shimian non perfect pixel, and if i would have gotten the crossover it would have been around $430, the only reason the crossover is more expensive is because of the stand and the bezel quality other than that same monitor


I have absolutely zero complaints with my stand or bezel quality...

Truthfully the stand on this is better than what my Samsung Syncmaster had.


----------



## giver660

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I have absolutely zero complaints with my stand or bezel quality...
> Truthfully the stand on this is better than what my Samsung Syncmaster had.


The stand was no big deal at all.

I can only speak from my own experiences so let me begin...

The stand is alright. The QH270-Lite (do they call it the "Lite" because language barrier or marketing?) comes with two bronze-colored, Phillips head screws. The head requires a very broad tool, don't bring along your tiny screwdriver set thinking it will work perfectly. One of the screws felt like it cross-threading for the first turn or so, but it sorts itself out. I wouldn't call this substandard, I'd call it about standard. Added five minutes to the install because I had to go search the garage for the right tool. No big deal.

Also, my 220v converter from Dream-Seller does not get any hotter than any other converter box I have down there. Furthermore, it's way cooler than my old Dell laptop's power converter. Only cable you'll need is the converter to wall power cord. You can probably either reuse the cable from the old monitor, or, as I did, just find one laying around from an unknown source of antiquity, underneath the fish tank stand.

Booting into windows in a few seconds is actually pretty rad, but the monitor+video card combo was the bigger upgrade.

I conclude my brief review thusly.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I placed an order for a white qh-270 with speakers and dvi-d from bigclothcraft.
It should get here next week!
So excited!


----------



## MonkeySeraph

Sorry to repeat this, but I never quite got an answer.

I just got my Shimian from green-sum a few days ago. However, I'm pretty worried that the panel I got is DOA. The power brick (with the included power cable) works fine and the power brick's LED lights up. I tested the power brick (it's a Welltronics) with a multimeter and it outputs 25V as it should. However, as soon as I plug the power brick into the monitor, the power brick's LED goes out. What's more, the LED in the lower right corner of the monitor never turns on (it's not even red/blue/flashing) even when the power brick is plugged in. In short, the monitor refuses to power on. I have some pictures of what I'm talking about here on imgur.

I've tried fiddling with the buttons on the back, using a different power cable, and plugging the power brick into different wall outlets, but to no avail. Anybody have an ideas on what I might be doing wrong? Otherwise, is there anyone who can confirm my fears and definitively tell me that the panel is DOA?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonkeySeraph*
> 
> Sorry to repeat this, but I never quite got an answer.
> I just got my Shimian from green-sum a few days ago. However, I'm pretty worried that the panel I got is DOA. The power brick (with the included power cable) works fine and the power brick's LED lights up. I tested the power brick (it's a Welltronics) with a multimeter and it outputs 25V as it should. However, as soon as I plug the power brick into the monitor, the power brick's LED goes out. What's more, the LED in the lower right corner of the monitor never turns on (it's not even red/blue/flashing) even when the power brick is plugged in. In short, the monitor refuses to power on. I have some pictures of what I'm talking about here on imgur.
> I've tried fiddling with the buttons on the back, using a different power cable, and plugging the power brick into different wall outlets, but to no avail. Anybody have an ideas on what I might be doing wrong? Otherwise, is there anyone who can confirm my fears and definitively tell me that the panel is DOA?


Sounds like a short in the monitor somewhere. Bad luck man, better luck next time!


----------



## lightsout

Anyone know if its possible to buy a replacement panel? Mine is smashed. I haven't opened it yet so it might be a nightmare to try but I thought maybe it would be possible.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Probably easier to just get a new monitor...


----------



## kazzjohnson

I just had a mini heart attack. Let me explain what happened.

I left a torrent over night with auto shut down when it's complete and of course, turned off the monitor because it's in my room. This morning, just now, I turned on the monitor and computer and all I could see was black background with a bunch of vertical lines. I already saw shipping charges to South Korea in front of my eyes. I turned my computer off and turned it on again in case it's some booting error. Then there were only whitish vertical lines which started to fade. I let the computer boot like that, turned off the monitor, turned it on again and saw my log in screen. Now everything is fine.

What. THE HELL. Happened?


----------



## tombom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> I just had a mini heart attack. Let me explain what happened.
> I left a torrent over night with auto shut down when it's complete and of course, turned off the monitor because it's in my room. This morning, just now, I turned on the monitor and computer and all I could see was black background with a bunch of vertical lines. I already saw shipping charges to South Korea in front of my eyes. I turned my computer off and turned it on again in case it's some booting error. Then there were only whitish vertical lines which started to fade. I let the computer boot like that, turned off the monitor, turned it on again and saw my log in screen. Now everything is fine.
> What. THE HELL. Happened?


Dude... exactly the same thing happened to me this morning! I was doing an FTP transfer overnight and turned it on this morning to see those lines.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Probably easier to just get a new monitor...


Yah I figured. Oh well. Snagged up a cheapo 21" 1080p Acer from micro center for the time being. Wow do these colors look dead and washed out. Definitely spoiled by the IPS.


----------



## integlspwr

The cheapest right now is from dhsummer for $280 shipped. Does anyone think they will get cheaper within the next 4-6 weeks ?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *integlspwr*
> 
> The cheapest right now is from dhsummer for $280 shipped. Does anyone think they will get cheaper within the next 4-6 weeks ?


I got mine a few months ago and $280 was the lowest price at that time as well. I would choose a reputable seller though. Haven't heard of that one so not saying either way. But just because someone has a lot of feedback. What matters is how they handle the sales/returns of these monitors.


----------



## lespaul1959

ok so im in Canada, what type of adapter do i need for the plug? i ordered from green-sum, not sure if he sends it with one or not but i heard the adapters the ebay sellers sent arent very good.
also is there anything else i will need? how long as the dvi cables that come with it? are they ok quality wise?


----------



## pmp2113

Can someone please confirm if the shimian Lite model is HDCP compliant? I've searched this thread and a lot of places without a conclusive answer.


----------



## integlspwr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I got mine a few months ago and $280 was the lowest price at that time as well. I would choose a reputable seller though. Haven't heard of that one so not saying either way. But just because someone has a lot of feedback. What matters is how they handle the sales/returns of these monitors.


I agree. I will contact a few sellers and see how fast they respond and whats their DOA / warranty / return policy etc.

Thanks!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmp2113*
> 
> Can someone please confirm if the shimian Lite model is HDCP compliant? I've searched this thread and a lot of places without a conclusive answer.


According to Nvidia Control Panel it is, I was looking at that last night.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *integlspwr*
> 
> I agree. I will contact a few sellers and see how fast they respond and whats their DOA / warranty / return policy etc.
> Thanks!


I had a great experience with redcap, very quick on the ship and responding.

EDIT: Just ordered another one from redcap for my brother, his ancient Viewsonic just went out.


----------



## Absolute1l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabho*
> 
> Just got my shimian but can't get anything to display. On a i5 2500k with a sapphire 6950 2gb... the screen goes "black" with the backlight on but doesn't do anything else. Windows seems to recognize the monitor, but nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> Edit: same thing happening on roommates computer who also has a 6950 2gb...


This is probably a WAY late response but mine does the same thing when one of the cables inside is not connected or is loose. In face, i had to order a whole new PCB and cable because the connectors got ripped out when i took it apart to remove the base of my Catleap. I bet that cable connection with the PCB is exactly the problem.


----------



## robbrechter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tombom*
> 
> Dude... exactly the same thing happened to me this morning! I was doing an FTP transfer overnight and turned it on this morning to see those lines.


I had a similar issue and this was the response I got when I asked my seller:
Quote:


> That is normal.
> When windows awake from sleep mode (not from screen protect mode),
> graphic signal may be deliver.
> That is a weak point of this kind of by-pass model.
> So I suggest do not use sleep mode if you have issues about that.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've never been able to use sleep on my computer. My RIVE never wakes from it and I have to do a hard shut down. I keep hoping that a new bios update will fix it but so far nada...


----------



## codeoptimist

Weirdly enough, I have the pass-thru model (Shimian Lite) and I've never had problems resuming from standby. The monitor never goes into "red" mode, but stays blinking blue until the computer wakes back up. (apparently that's not quite correct, but it works fine for me!)


----------



## Joften

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmp2113*
> 
> Can someone please confirm if the shimian Lite model is HDCP compliant? I've searched this thread and a lot of places without a conclusive answer.


Yep, it is HDCP compliant. I run DirecTV2GO using it. I was unable to run DirectTV2GO before due to my old monitor NOT being HDCP compliant. I own the Shimian Lite also.


----------



## lespaul1959

i got my dual monitors today, one has a more blue-ish hue on white backgrounds, does anyone know how to fix this? i have no idea what the buttons on the back do except the top 2 for brightness i think?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No OSD I'm afraid. You could try using the video settings in NV Control Panel or Catalyst Control Center...


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lespaul1959*
> 
> i have no idea what the buttons on the back do except the top 2 for brightness i think?


The other buttons don't do anything at all.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmp2113*
> 
> Can someone please confirm if the shimian Lite model is HDCP compliant? I've searched this thread and a lot of places without a conclusive answer.


----------



## thrasher64

Just got in my first Shimian QH270 lite from TA_Planet. Love it!

Purchased a non perfect pixel at $288 and Kinam offered to send a perfect pixel for $40 on top of that, so $328 overall (was cheaper than any perfect pixel listings at the time).

Its indeed pixel perfect as far as I can tell, very minimal back light bleed, less than any other LCD I currently own.

Sad note: FedEx sat something heavy right on the "Do not load other box on this side" sticker and crushed the box enough to slightly bend the bezel causing very very minor pressure on the panel. So minor I wouldn't have noticed if I wasn't inspecting that area due to the box damage.

I think it can be fixed by pulling the bezel away from the panel a bit. (pressing on that area makes it worse).

Overall very happy with it, thanks to you all for the informative club threads!


----------



## ivanlabrie

BCC never sent me the invoice for my white Achieva with speakers so I ordered one from Dream-seller instead.
QH-270 Lite, DVI, no speakers, black...Kinda sad it's not white lol, but I saved like 60 bucks overall.


----------



## audiebahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonkeySeraph*
> 
> Hey guys
> Just got my Shimian from green-sum. However, I'm pretty worried that the panel I got is DOA. The power brick (with the included power cable) works fine and the power brick's LED lights up. I tested the power brick (it's a Welltronics) with a multimeter and it outputs 25V as it should. However, as soon as I plug the power brick into the monitor, the power brick's LED goes out. What's more, the LED in the lower right corner of the monitor never turns on (it's not even red) even when the power brick is plugged in. In short, the monitor refuses to power on. I have some pictures of what I'm talking about here on imgur.
> I've tried fiddling with the buttons on the back, using a different power cable, and plugging the power brick into different wall outlets, but to no avail. Anybody have an ideas on what I might be doing wrong? Otherwise, is there anyone who can confirm my fears and definitively tell me that the panel is DOA?
> Thanks


Your monitor LED should at least power up without it even being connected to your computer. Sounds like it's definitely DOA. I thought mine was dead on arrival as well but I eventually figured out I needed to flick a switch on my AMD video card (AMD 6950 2gb) which allowed me to use the dual dvi connection and it was working perfectly







. My monitor's LED was always a blinking blue one at this point until I found out about the switch.

Then, not but a day after that, I ended up with a short in the panel and having tons of smoke pour of the of the top of the panel and now the LED no longer lights up and the panel doesn't work







. That's pretty much my guess as to what's wrong with yours as well.


----------



## pitjat

hey all! i just purchased Shimian thanks to recommendation in this forum..

ordered with dhsummer..i'm going cheap with $280 shipped.

hope that there's not much problem with it..really nervous because dhsummer didn't mention about checking the monitor before shipping it.

will update after i got the monitor


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> BCC never sent me the invoice for my white Achieva with speakers so I ordered one from Dream-seller instead.
> QH-270 Lite, DVI, no speakers, black...Kinda sad it's not white lol, but I saved like 60 bucks overall.


BCC is currently having supply issues. I had ordered a screen from there but had to cancel due to the fact their shipment of 20ish screens failed their quality control. Same goes for a few of their other panel's.


----------



## xero33

Hi all
My Shimian arrived today and I've had no luck getting it to fire up, I power up the monitor after the post beep as recommended and there.s a flash of coloured vertical lines and the flashing blue light and a blank screen. Anyway my first observation was the power brick not warming up (at all) although tHe little green LED light is on and the blue light on the monitor continues to flash. Its unusual for to produce no heat at all right? Otherwise I'll have to start swapping out cables & GPU.
PS no multimeter handy.


----------



## fierrerox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> BCC never sent me the invoice for my white Achieva with speakers so I ordered one from Dream-seller instead.
> QH-270 Lite, DVI, no speakers, black...Kinda sad it's not white lol, but I saved like 60 bucks overall.


I just received an email from dream-seller, not sent to Argentina because it is very expensive. I can only BCC

Hello community, my first post hehe


----------



## joeh1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*


I can watch blu-rays just fine on both of mine. That tells me it's HDCP compliant.


----------



## integlspwr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasher64*
> 
> Just got in my first Shimian QH270 lite from TA_Planet. Love it!
> Purchased a non perfect pixel at $288 and Kinam offered to send a perfect pixel for $40 on top of that, so $328 overall (was cheaper than any perfect pixel listings at the time).
> Its indeed pixel perfect as far as I can tell, very minimal back light bleed, less than any other LCD I currently own.
> Sad note: FedEx sat something heavy right on the "Do not load other box on this side" sticker and crushed the box enough to slightly bend the bezel causing very very minor pressure on the panel. So minor I wouldn't have noticed if I wasn't inspecting that area due to the box damage.
> I think it can be fixed by pulling the bezel away from the panel a bit. (pressing on that area makes it worse).
> Overall very happy with it, thanks to you all for the informative club threads!


what was the item number for the $288? I was looking for one from Kinam around that price, but he did not have anything listed. btw, how long did it take for you to get your monitor after Kiname shipped it?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xero33*
> 
> Hi all
> My Shimian arrived today and I've had no luck getting it to fire up, I power up the monitor after the post beep as recommended and there.s a flash of coloured vertical lines and the flashing blue light and a blank screen. Anyway my first observation was the power brick not warming up (at all) although tHe little green LED light is on and the blue light on the monitor continues to flash. Its unusual for to produce no heat at all right? Otherwise I'll have to start swapping out cables & GPU.
> PS no multimeter handy.


The power supply that came with mine from redcap doesn't get very warm, and feels rather cool for a while after being turned on.

For the display, you need to make sure you are using a dual link DVI cable, and that it is firmly attached to the video card and display. If these apply, try another cable, as having a bad or slightly off cable will do all sorts of things.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fierrerox*
> 
> I just received an email from dream-seller, not sent to Argentina because it is very expensive. I can only BCC
> Hello community, my first post hehe


I'm asking for a refund from Dream-seller then...
BCC contacted me yesterday, so I'm ordering from him instead.
Thanks!


----------



## lolTyler

Hey guys, first post here and I just wanted everyone's opinion on something.

I purchased my Shimian monitor after a bunch of back and forth with the retailer, "Dream-seller" because they ran out of my original order a Perfect Pixel white Catleap Q270. They were really quick and responding to all my messages and were very helpful, that is, until now.

As of lately, this has been happening when I go to turn on my monitor:


It doesn't always happen and it only occurs when I turn my monitor on. I found this post here in response to another user with the "same" issue:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbrechter*
> 
> I had a similar issue and this was the response I got when I asked my seller:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> That is normal.
> When windows awake from sleep mode (not from screen protect mode),
> graphic signal may be deliver.
> That is a weak point of this kind of by-pass model.
> So I suggest do not use sleep mode if you have issues about that.
Click to expand...

Keeping in mind this issue with Windows and sleep mode with this particular kind of monitor. I'm not waking from sleep mode, but am either powering on my computer or turning on my monitor after I had turned it off while my computer was running.

Now, I just swapped DVI-D dual link cables, replacing the cable that shipped with my monitor with a cable I know is good. Next step will be monitoring the power brick, then worst comes to worse, I tear my monitor apart and check the internal cables. Although that should probably void my warranty, if I even have one that is... Being cautious, I messaged Dream-seller as soon as I encountered this problem early yesterday and I still haven't heard back from them, which is strange, seeing as when they wanted my money, they were very quick to respond.

Per-ebay's terms and conditions, I have two weeks from the date of arrival of my monitor to return it to the seller, which is in 5 days. I asked Dream-Seller how I would go about doing so seeing as eBay states to contact the seller, but I feel as if they are purposely procrastinating on a response. Note: I didn't state to them that I wanted to return the monitor just yet, as I'm testing the unit, I just asked _"What I would have to do, if need be."_

So, what do I do? I'm hoping it's the cable, because I love this monitor. 0 dead/stuck pixels and the picture looks beautiful.

How would I return my monitor if need be? I did check other threads and that's how I learned about the loose internal cables/flakey DVI cable/bad power bricks problems. I just need everyone's opinion; is it worth pursuing getting a return from Dream-seller within the next 5 days or am I on my own at this point in time?


----------



## THX152

Decided to jump on the Shimian since I've been saving for one and the prices were jumping quite fast. The Catleaps were quite out of my range with the increased prices and the Shimian was still in the sub $300 range.

Got in while they were under $300 USD. Ordered on Sunday and was running late this morning when I had a knock on the door. I am completely blown away by this monitor. I had picked up a Catleap about 6 months back and I must say, the stand on the QH270 is a much more stable than the Catleap. I didn't do the Pixel Perfect or any such thing - quite simply rolled the dice. While I was apprehensive to check at first, the Windows 8 Start screen makes for a good place to find any pixel issues. Also, not a bad turnaround with the Labor Day Holiday in the mix! Faster than Newegg!









Will get some pics online soon. If you are thinking about this one, go for it! The prices seem to be rising for some reason. These things have really spoiled our eyes. Going to a resolution less than these is tough not to mention the image quality/brightness/IPS/etc.


----------



## mightyjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolTyler*
> 
> Hey guys, first post here and I just wanted everyone's opinion on something.
> I purchased my Shimian monitor after a bunch of back and forth with the retailer, "Dream-seller" because they ran out of my original order a Perfect Pixel white Catleap Q270. They were really quick and responding to all my messages and were very helpful, that is, until now.
> As of lately, this has been happening when I go to turn on my monitor:
> 
> It doesn't always happen and it only occurs when I turn my monitor on. I found this post here in response to another user with the "same" issue:
> Keeping in mind this issue with Windows and sleep mode with this particular kind of monitor. I'm not waking from sleep mode, but am either powering on my computer or turning on my monitor after I had turned it off while my computer was running.
> Now, I just swapped DVI-D dual link cables, replacing the cable that shipped with my monitor with a cable I know is good. Next step will be monitoring the power brick, then worst comes to worse, I tear my monitor apart and check the internal cables. Although that should probably void my warranty, if I even have one that is... Being cautious, I messaged Dream-seller as soon as I encountered this problem early yesterday and I still haven't heard back from them, which is strange, seeing as when they wanted my money, they were very quick to respond.
> Per-ebay's terms and conditions, I have two weeks from the date of arrival of my monitor to return it to the seller, which is in 5 days. I asked Dream-Seller how I would go about doing so seeing as eBay states to contact the seller, but I feel as if they are purposely procrastinating on a response. Note: I didn't state to them that I wanted to return the monitor just yet, as I'm testing the unit, I just asked _"What I would have to do, if need be."_
> So, what do I do? I'm hoping it's the cable, because I love this monitor. 0 dead/stuck pixels and the picture looks beautiful.
> How would I return my monitor if need be? I did check other threads and that's how I learned about the loose internal cables/flakey DVI cable/bad power bricks problems. I just need everyone's opinion; is it worth pursuing getting a return from Dream-seller within the next 5 days or am I on my own at this point in time?


Oh man... I'm in the same oven .
I bought mine from Dream seller about a month ago and it starts to show all flickering and black out randomly.
I contacted the seller and have not received any response from him.
I'm very disappointed at their service after monitor shipped out and being very irresponsible for what they promised as 1 year warranty.
Only used mine for less than 2 months!!
I have no extra monitor to run and I'm stuck with dumb monitor goes off randomly which is very annoying and not usable.


----------



## Varagner

Hi just wondering if anyone here could possibly help me out with a problem im having.

Just bought 3 Shimians of Greensum. Plugged the first one into my pc with the power off, used supplied dvi cable. Turned computer on and windows failed to load. Intially i thought windows had stuffed up but after much frustration i unplugged the monitor and restarted, windows booted up fine. I tried plugging the monitor in whilst windows was running. Windows fails to detect the monitor and the shimian's blue light flashes continuously. I then did the next rational thing and assumed the monitor was buggered. Tried with the other two but all to the same result. Tried switching the dvi cable over and then tried switching the DVI port that I was using but all produce the same result, I have measured the voltage on the power brick, 23 volts (im in Australia so mains here is 230).

Just some more info on my rig.
Motherboard :ASUS P9X79. Processor Intel 3930K. RAM. 16GB of Corsair vengence. Graphics card: ASUS HD7970 CUII TOP. Powersupply : Corsair AS750 Gold. Harddrive : Corsair SSD 60 GB

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## xero33

Im in the same boat as Varagner..as well as the same country. Blankety Blanks! My seller is TA Planet. I didn't realise Windows wasn't loading until I hot swapped my old monitor and nothing (still). Then rebooted & it was fine.
Meantime my Shimian is blinking blue at me. Am I supposed to get an orange light at some stage? I guess when Windows loads. BTW...Varagner, how did you test your power brick ?

I've switched out the DVI cable twice with same result.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varagner*
> 
> Hi just wondering if anyone here could possibly help me out with a problem im having.
> Just bought 3 Shimians of Greensum. Plugged the first one into my pc with the power off, used supplied dvi cable. Turned computer on and windows failed to load. Intially i thought windows had stuffed up but after much frustration i unplugged the monitor and restarted, windows booted up fine. I tried plugging the monitor in whilst windows was running. Windows fails to detect the monitor and the shimian's blue light flashes continuously. I then did the next rational thing and assumed the monitor was buggered. Tried with the other two but all to the same result. Tried switching the dvi cable over and then tried switching the DVI port that I was using but all produce the same result, I have measured the voltage on the power brick, 23 volts (im in Australia so mains here is 230).
> Just some more info on my rig.
> Motherboard :ASUS P9X79. Processor Intel 3930K. RAM. 16GB of Corsair vengence. Graphics card: ASUS HD7970 CUII TOP. Powersupply : Corsair AS750 Gold. Harddrive : Corsair SSD 60 GB
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I think there is a tiny switch on these ASUS graphic cards that toggles one of the DVI's from single to dual mode ... double check that you have it set right!
My ASUS 6950 CUII is exactly the same ...

Look here , further down the page ... http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/HD7970DC2T3GD5/


----------



## elevatedpixels

I received my Shimian Lite model this morning (UK). Quickly plugged it in. EVERYTHING WORKS. I paid £220, using AW. I got to say that this is the second monitor I have bought from them, and no flaws. I didnt pay for a perfect pixel model, but they have a 3 defective pixel policy which is probably the best out of all the Korean Sellers. Ultra quick delivery too, ordered Monday. AW told me they checked the monitor three times using three different people to check the monitor. I've had problems with TP and BCC. BCC did have great communication but AW were the only ones keeping there promise on working models. =)


----------



## ponyfizz

The Achieva Shimian displays look pretty good. I'm looking at either the IPSI or the LITE.

I'm concerned that my video card won't be able to handle it though.
I have the NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600 1.5Gb (In a 3.2Gb quad core Mac Pro - top of the line in 2008. New to me recently though







)

On the Nvidia site they claim it supports ultra-high-resolution panels (up to 3840 x 2400 @ 24Hz on each panel) so I assume it should be OK for the Shimian?

Thanks.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ponyfizz*
> 
> The Achieva Shimian displays look pretty good. I'm looking at either the IPSI or the LITE.
> I'm concerned that my video card won't be able to handle it though.
> I have the NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600 1.5Gb (In a 3.2Gb quad core Mac Pro - top of the line in 2008. New to me recently though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> On the Nvidia site they claim it supports ultra-high-resolution panels (up to 3840 x 2400 @ 24Hz on each panel) so I assume it should be OK for the Shimian?
> Thanks.


You should be fine, this is an Apple display after all. You aren't trying to game or anything right?


----------



## elevatedpixels

He wouldn't trying to game on that card I don't think it works fine, a mate has the exact card on his macpro and a shimian lite model. =)


----------



## xero33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xero33*
> 
> Im in the same boat as Varagner..as well as the same country. Blankety Blanks! My seller is TA Planet. I didn't realise Windows wasn't loading until I hot swapped my old monitor and nothing (still). Then rebooted & it was fine.
> Meantime my Shimian is blinking blue at me. Am I supposed to get an orange light at some stage? I guess when Windows loads. BTW...Varagner, how did you test your power brick ?
> I've switched out the DVI cable twice with same result.


Ok I've solved this. Turns out it was the GPU (HD5870) after all. Monitor will work fine if I hot swap the cables ONCE Windows has booted. Gives me full resolution. :thumb:At last i know it ain't DOA.
How'd you go Varagner?


----------



## keytachi626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolTyler*
> 
> Hey guys, first post here and I just wanted everyone's opinion on something.
> I purchased my Shimian monitor after a bunch of back and forth with the retailer, "Dream-seller" because they ran out of my original order a Perfect Pixel white Catleap Q270. They were really quick and responding to all my messages and were very helpful, that is, until now.
> As of lately, this has been happening when I go to turn on my monitor:
> 
> It doesn't always happen and it only occurs when I turn my monitor on. I found this post here in response to another user with the "same" issue:
> Keeping in mind this issue with Windows and sleep mode with this particular kind of monitor. I'm not waking from sleep mode, but am either powering on my computer or turning on my monitor after I had turned it off while my computer was running.
> Now, I just swapped DVI-D dual link cables, replacing the cable that shipped with my monitor with a cable I know is good. Next step will be monitoring the power brick, then worst comes to worse, I tear my monitor apart and check the internal cables. Although that should probably void my warranty, if I even have one that is... Being cautious, I messaged Dream-seller as soon as I encountered this problem early yesterday and I still haven't heard back from them, which is strange, seeing as when they wanted my money, they were very quick to respond.
> Per-ebay's terms and conditions, I have two weeks from the date of arrival of my monitor to return it to the seller, which is in 5 days. I asked Dream-Seller how I would go about doing so seeing as eBay states to contact the seller, but I feel as if they are purposely procrastinating on a response. Note: I didn't state to them that I wanted to return the monitor just yet, as I'm testing the unit, I just asked _"What I would have to do, if need be."_
> So, what do I do? I'm hoping it's the cable, because I love this monitor. 0 dead/stuck pixels and the picture looks beautiful.
> How would I return my monitor if need be? I did check other threads and that's how I learned about the loose internal cables/flakey DVI cable/bad power bricks problems. I just need everyone's opinion; is it worth pursuing getting a return from Dream-seller within the next 5 days or am I on my own at this point in time?


If you figure out how to fix this problem, mind telling me how? I am on the same boat as you and mine is also doing that too. I only got to watch a tv show on there for 30 minute and this started happening to me. I like this monitor even though spending 30 minute on it.


----------



## Shrimpykins

So I think I am about to buy 2 of the Shimian QH270-Lite pixel-perfects from Red-cap.

I am looking to use them as gaming monitors for me and my brother, is there anything I should know before I buy them? They should work right out the box right? Have people been having any trouble with the Shimians from red-cap? Should I find one that isn't multi-port to reduce input lag (or is this model not multi-port?)?


----------



## havocG

Just got my IPSMS from green-sum delivery took longer then expected had charges from customs (****s) . BUT I have to say I am impressed know how to spot bleeding but had to Google search of how to check for dead pixels and it seems to be pixel perfect so now i don't care about the extra charges. maybe cause I ordered from the non UK eBay ? came with a foreign plug, did not work with a spare UK power lead but did after I used one of my shaver adapters ( is this going to be a problem ).


----------



## bodine1231

Can anyone point me in the direction of a good arm for the Shimian QH270-Lite (preferably from Amazon Prime)? I'm thinking about getting a second one as well so if you know of a good dual option to that would be great.


----------



## bodine1231

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havocG*
> 
> Just got my IPSMS from green-sum delivery took longer then expected had charges from customs (****s) . BUT I have to say I am impressed know how to spot bleeding but had to Google search of how to check for dead pixels and it seems to be pixel perfect so now i don't care about the extra charges. maybe cause I ordered from the non UK eBay ? came with a foreign plug, did not work with a spare UK power lead but did after I used one of my shaver adapters ( is this going to be a problem ).


How long did it take and what country are you in (also how much did you have to pay)? I placed an order with them yesterday and was wondering about the delivery time because my estimate is 2-3 weeks.


----------



## drexvil

Does anyone know how much the Lite version weighs, maybe without the stand? I would like to see if my adjustable monitor arm/stand would take it, as it's rated to hold up to 20lbs. Some ebay listings show 8.42kg (18.5lbs), but I want to check with real examples.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drexvil*
> 
> Does anyone know how much the Lite version weighs, maybe without the stand? I would like to see if my adjustable monitor arm/stand would take it, as it's rated to hold up to 20lbs. Some ebay listings show 8.42kg (18.5lbs), but I want to check with real examples.


23.0 lbs/10.4 kg is the shipping weight of mine. Won't be far off that tbh. I get get the scales out tomorrow when it turn up.


----------



## ponyfizz

Thanks guys. Not for gaming so it looks like it should be sweet


----------



## drexvil

Thanks, so it seems the 8.42kg may be the real monitor weight. I'm a little concerned because it's so close to my monitor arm's limit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> 23.0 lbs/10.4 kg is the shipping weight of mine. Won't be far off that tbh. I get get the scales out tomorrow when it turn up.


----------



## thermal_flux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drexvil*
> 
> Thanks, so it seems the 8.42kg may be the real monitor weight. I'm a little concerned because it's so close to my monitor arm's limit.


What is the total limit of the arm?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drexvil*
> 
> Thanks, so it seems the 8.42kg may be the real monitor weight. I'm a little concerned because it's so close to my monitor arm's limit.


Reinforce with duct tape. Problem solved.


----------



## lolTyler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightyjames*
> 
> Oh man... I'm in the same oven .
> I bought mine from Dream seller about a month ago and it starts to show all flickering and black out randomly.
> I contacted the seller and have not received any response from him.
> I'm very disappointed at their service after monitor shipped out and being very irresponsible for what they promised as 1 year warranty.
> Only used mine for less than 2 months!!
> I have no extra monitor to run and I'm stuck with dumb monitor goes off randomly which is very annoying and not usable.


Where did you see that they offer a 1 year warranty?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keytachi626*
> 
> If you figure out how to fix this problem, mind telling me how? I am on the same boat as you and mine is also doing that too. I only got to watch a tv show on there for 30 minute and this started happening to me. I like this monitor even though spending 30 minute on it.


*In response to both of you,* our issues may be slightly "different," although it might be that my monitor hasn't broken down as much as yours yet. I only get a black screen or vertical lines when I turn on my monitor, not during use.

Are you two using the shipped DVI-D cable that came with your monitor? If so, swap it. I did that with mine and "so far so good." Although I've only turned my monitor on and off four times since the switch, so I'm not a 100% sure this fixed the problem. More like, 20% sure, lol. Which isn't a stat I can live with.

I'm about to contact eBay's Buyer Protection program and note that like me, some people are getting faulty monitors and the second we the buyer received our product, the seller and all promised customer support drops off the face of the planet.

So try swapping out your cables and I'm going to contact eBay in the mean time and make them aware of the way in which Dream-seller operates, which by eBay's standards is unacceptable.


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodine1231*
> 
> How long did it take and what country are you in (also how much did you have to pay)? I placed an order with them yesterday and was wondering about the delivery time because my estimate is 2-3 weeks.


I'm in the UK London Heathrow customs apparently check alot and I have read somewhere that DHL have a customs charge most of the time they charged me £40 I was hoping for £6.
I placed my order last week Tuesday night it was dispatched Wednesday morning, seller had stated that it would take from 2 to 5 days ( working days ) good condition works good only problem is can't read Korean as the menu is in Korean any one know of an English translational would be much appreciated .


----------



## drexvil

It's the Ergotron LX, very nice piece of hardware. I got the identical HP version on Amazon (search for HP arm) for $85. 20lbs is the limit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thermal_flux*
> 
> What is the total limit of the arm?


----------



## Chewy

Just recieved my achieva shimian from bigclothcraft and i can't fault it, 0 dead pixels with very slight back light bleed,







Monitor is awsome


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havocG*
> 
> I'm in the UK London Heathrow customs apparently check alot and I have read somewhere that DHL have a customs charge most of the time they charged me £40 I was hoping for £6.
> I placed my order last week Tuesday night it was dispatched Wednesday morning, seller had stated that it would take from 2 to 5 days ( working days ) good condition works good only problem is can't read Korean as the menu is in Korean any one know of an English translational would be much appreciated .


That was unlucky on the customs charge there! DHL charged me just over £13 for mine!
I had it marked as a gift of value $100 approx.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> Just recieved my achieva shimian from bigclothcraft and i can't fault it, 0 dead pixels with very slight back light bleed,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor is awsome


BCC has an absolutely no dead pixel policy.


----------



## thrasher64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *integlspwr*
> 
> what was the item number for the $288? I was looking for one from Kinam around that price, but he did not have anything listed. btw, how long did it take for you to get your monitor after Kiname shipped it?


It was the cheapest one TA had listed at the time, last I saw the listing had gone up to 305. Ordered it last Thursday, came this Tuesday. Not bad considering the holiday weekend but not as fast as some people have been reporting.

Still love this thing. Noticing the IPS glow a bit now, is it relatively uniform across all of these panels or does it vary at all?

If I sit too close the bottom corners start to glow a touch.. Damn crappy eyes and small text


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> BCC has an absolutely no dead pixel policy.


Even on there run of the mill non perfect pixel ebay listings?


----------



## integlspwr

Hi everyone.

I ordered a monitor from ta_planet and it shipped out Wednesday afternoon in Korea. Do you think I will get it Friday if I am in California?

Right now its at Newark NJ and hasn't updated for over 12hours. it should have gone from Alaska to Ontario but it went to NJ instead.

I really want to play and set it up for the weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## Shrimpykins

Just ordered 2 pixel perfect Shimians from red-cap. Hopefully all is well when they arrive!


----------



## keytachi626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolTyler*
> 
> Where did you see that they offer a 1 year warranty?
> *In response to both of you,* our issues may be slightly "different," although it might be that my monitor ha
> sn't broken down as much as yours yet. I only get a black screen or vertical lines when I turn on my monitor, not during use.
> Are you two using the shipped DVI-D cable that came with your monitor? If so, swap it. I did that with mine and "so far so good." Although I've only turned my monitor on and off four times since the switch, so I'm not a 100% sure this fixed the problem. More like, 20% sure, lol. Which isn't a stat I can live with.
> I'm about to contact eBay's Buyer Protection program and note that like me, some people are getting faulty monitors and the second we the buyer received our product, the seller and all promised customer support drops off the face of the planet.
> So try swapping out your cables and I'm going to contact eBay in the mean time and make them aware of the way in which Dream-seller operates, which by eBay's standards is unacceptable.


I bought a dvi cable for 40 dollar to test it out. At first it work but only for 10 second. And now it is starting to do the same thing again. At first for the 30 minute use I was using the one that was ship with me.


----------



## Neocodex

New here. Long time lurker.

QH270 IPSB with glass.
I have ordered 5 screens total. Greensum, redcap and bigclothcraft. I kept 2, the other 3 to my friend.
Today one of my screens died. light blinking and backlight on, but no picture. Tried switching cables with a working one and no luck.

Greensum and redcap both had 110-240v bricks.
The 3 from bigclothcraft had 190-240v bricks with a sticker "110v is acceptable". Confirmed with my friend with the others that they are running hot. I suspect the "110v is acceptable" sticker is not accurate and as a result, I have a dead screen.


----------



## pitjat

I got mine from dhsummer!! order monday and arrived today (thursday).

very fast shipping..it got one dead pixel but only noticeable on black...god i love it already..really worth it.

there's no problem so far...glad i bought from dhsummer for $280...


----------



## drexvil

Have you guys noticed the *MATTE non glare* version by Red-cap? It also has HDMI and VGA. Is this a new model or just creative description?

Just search ebay for: ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSMS Matte

Matte would be perfect since I have large windows right behind me.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Need some advice.

Bought a Shimian Lite a couple months ago, shipped to Trinidad (Caribbean) from Ta-Planet. Fedex at first charged me a duty & VAT fee, as they cleared it as a LCD Television. All computer equipment is both duty and VAT free here. After refusing to pay, they (Fedex), returned to customs and then allowed me to clear the item without any illegal charges.

My problem is that afterwards, Fedex sent a bill for the duty & VAT that was incorrect in the first place. I spoke to the office and was told, "don't worry, the old info was in the system and will be corrected". Yesterday, I got a note by mail saying I have 30 days to pay or legal action will be taken against me.

The country manager is an arrogant man and we argued about the initial fee. He basically said Fedex cannot be wrong and I
answered strongly.

Any advice on how to handle this?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocodex*
> 
> New here. Long time lurker.
> QH270 IPSB with glass.
> I have ordered 5 screens total. Greensum, redcap and bigclothcraft. I kept 2, the other 3 to my friend.
> Today one of my screens died. light blinking and backlight on, but no picture. Tried switching cables with a working one and no luck.
> Greensum and redcap both had 110-240v bricks.
> The 3 from bigclothcraft had 190-240v bricks with a sticker "110v is acceptable". Confirmed with my friend with the others that they are running hot. I suspect the "110v is acceptable" sticker is not accurate and as a result, I have a dead screen.


Oh yeah, definitely want the ones with the bricks using less power.

For my stance on glossies: If you're going to spend money on an IPS, might as well go all out on color with a glossy. Block the windows if you have to.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocodex*
> 
> New here. Long time lurker.
> QH270 IPSB with glass.
> I have ordered 5 screens total. Greensum, redcap and bigclothcraft. I kept 2, the other 3 to my friend.
> Today one of my screens died. light blinking and backlight on, but no picture. Tried switching cables with a working one and no luck.
> Greensum and redcap both had 110-240v bricks.
> The 3 from bigclothcraft had 190-240v bricks with a sticker "110v is acceptable". Confirmed with my friend with the others that they are running hot. I suspect the "110v is acceptable" sticker is not accurate and as a result, I have a dead screen.


Technically the ["110v is acceptable" sticker] is correct, but you have to remember that with 1/2 the input voltage, the input current will be roughly double for the same output wattage.

Double current = more heat = shorter life, applies to most electronics.

Made sure I got a model with a good 110V power supply when I ordered mine.


----------



## Neocodex

Still bummed.
So, any idea on replacment boards?


----------



## havocG

figured out the menu system changed language to English


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsmoother2012*
> 
> Technically the ["110v is acceptable" sticker] is correct, but you have to remember that with 1/2 the input voltage, the input current will be roughly double for the same output wattage.
> Double current = more heat = shorter life, applies to most electronics.
> Made sure I got a model with a good 110V power supply when I ordered mine.


It would make the power brick die before the monitor if it worked that way. The monitor dying means the brick didn't do it's job of supplying the right amount of power to the monitor (whether that be incorrect voltage or amperage), possibly due to the wrong input.


----------



## Blingmachine

New to the forms and a recent member of the ShiMian club.

So I got my monitor today and hooked everything up. I'm running windows 7 and have a gtx 580 video card. Hooked up the DVI-D cable to one of my video card DVI ports and plugged in the monitor. A orange monitor light comes on and stays on the whole time, no picture, no anything : ( . Any thoughts on how to fix this?

- Thanks


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havocG*
> 
> figured out the menu system changed language to English


Any chance of a guide, just in case.


----------



## BritishBob

Literally just got mine, but the battery just died on the camera. Small amount of damage to the back of the stand, about 3-4 minor scratches. No noticeable from the front. The corners of the box have take a few minor knocks, nothing serious. A tiny bit of polystrine kicking around. Cannot wait to get this thing hooked up.
Been waiting well over a month for a 1440p screen due to suppliers failing me.

There was a nice little note in with the screen as well, included in the box.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Havolice

im about to order one of these bad boys

is there any info on ghosting in gaming on these monitors
and wich is beter tempered glass or without the glass * is dust removable from the glass version*
and final im in the netherlands what do i need to do with the power brick seeing they supply us bricks * seller bigclothcraft*


----------



## keytachi626

Anyone know how to open one of these monitors? I want to see if there is a lose connector that might be messing with my monitor. Since the guy from eBay is now avoiding me and just keep telling me that the package arrive.


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Any chance of a guide, just in case.


page on which the language option is

what the menu looks like in English


hope this helps


----------



## ivanlabrie

Congrats on your monitor BritishBob, I'm waiting for mine, hopefully it arrives in good shape too.
Which seller did you buy it from? That note hahaha so cute xD
I chose Dream-seller...he replies fast and shipped it for free.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Congrats on your monitor BritishBob, I'm waiting for mine, hopefully it arrives in good shape too.
> Which seller did you buy it from? That note hahaha so cute xD
> I chose Dream-seller...he replies fast and shipped it for free.


I got mine from ta_planet


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> I got mine from ta_planet


Cool, thanks! Somehow I skipped that in your posts...nice pics









I hope my hd4000 can put up with the 1440p res, perhaps for some gaming on low :/


----------



## swingking03

I am very interested in getting this monitor but am running an HD5770. I have read the previous posts that indicate that it should work with some minor BIOS issues. My main questions are:
1. Has anyone been able to push 1560x1440 with the 5770?
2. If it cant push it with decent fps, does the monitor still look great at a lower resolution? Or should I just get a cheaper monitor to run at lower resolution?
3. Is the monitor mountable?

Thanks


----------



## integlspwr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Cool, thanks! Somehow I skipped that in your posts...nice pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my hd4000 can put up with the 1440p res, perhaps for some gaming on low :/


im getting my ta_planet ordered monitor in today too. took three days total!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolTyler*
> 
> Hey guys, first post here and I just wanted everyone's opinion on something.
> I purchased my Shimian monitor after a bunch of back and forth with the retailer, "Dream-seller" because they ran out of my original order a Perfect Pixel white Catleap Q270. They were really quick and responding to all my messages and were very helpful, that is, until now.
> As of lately, this has been happening when I go to turn on my monitor:
> 
> It doesn't always happen and it only occurs when I turn my monitor on. I found this post here in response to another user with the "same" issue:
> Keeping in mind this issue with Windows and sleep mode with this particular kind of monitor. I'm not waking from sleep mode, but am either powering on my computer or turning on my monitor after I had turned it off while my computer was running.
> Now, I just swapped DVI-D dual link cables, replacing the cable that shipped with my monitor with a cable I know is good. Next step will be monitoring the power brick, then worst comes to worse, I tear my monitor apart and check the internal cables. Although that should probably void my warranty, if I even have one that is... Being cautious, I messaged Dream-seller as soon as I encountered this problem early yesterday and I still haven't heard back from them, which is strange, seeing as when they wanted my money, they were very quick to respond.
> Per-ebay's terms and conditions, I have two weeks from the date of arrival of my monitor to return it to the seller, which is in 5 days. I asked Dream-Seller how I would go about doing so seeing as eBay states to contact the seller, but I feel as if they are purposely procrastinating on a response. Note: I didn't state to them that I wanted to return the monitor just yet, as I'm testing the unit, I just asked _"What I would have to do, if need be."_
> So, what do I do? I'm hoping it's the cable, because I love this monitor. 0 dead/stuck pixels and the picture looks beautiful.
> How would I return my monitor if need be? I did check other threads and that's how I learned about the loose internal cables/flakey DVI cable/bad power bricks problems. I just need everyone's opinion; is it worth pursuing getting a return from Dream-seller within the next 5 days or am I on my own at this point in time?


This is normal for the displays to look odd if you fire them up too soon when a system is coming out of sleep.


----------



## andy4theherd

Really thinking about picking up an Achieva Shimian. I currently use a 32" Sony Bravia 1920x1080. Should I expect a tremendous difference in picture quality? I use this PC for about 95% gaming.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> Really thinking about picking up an Achieva Shimian. I currently use a 32" Sony Bravia 1920x1080. Should I expect a tremendous difference in picture quality? I use this PC for about 95% gaming.


Hell YES.


----------



## Havolice

so what seller to take ta planet or red cap any info on there return policy * by majorly faulty monitors* and i dont mean 2 pixels omg return i mean by realy a monitor not working or having more dead pixels then working ones

wich one will refund the shipping cost


----------



## ivanlabrie

Bigclothcraft, Dream-seller, Greensum, not sure on TA Planet.

EDIT: Oh, return shipping cost...not sure on that. :/


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swingking03*
> 
> I am very interested in getting this monitor but am running an HD5770. I have read the previous posts that indicate that it should work with some minor BIOS issues. My main questions are:
> 1. Has anyone been able to push 1560x1440 with the 5770?
> 2. If it cant push it with decent fps, does the monitor still look great at a lower resolution? Or should I just get a cheaper monitor to run at lower resolution?
> 3. Is the monitor mountable?
> Thanks


It worked with my old system that had a 5770 but it did not show the BIOS screen during startup. Its possible that the reseller who made your 5770 decided to cheap out and only include a single link DVI because so few people actually use a Dual Link DVI and those that do usually have a more expensive video card. So before you go and order the monitor, its best to check with the manufacterer and verify. If you are lucky maybe a friend has a 27" Korean IPS for you to test on.

The Shimian can be mountable as it follows VESA standards and as a bonus it does not require opening up the monitor like the Catleap.


----------



## codeoptimist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> The Shimian can be mountable as it follows VESA standards and as a bonus it does not require opening up the monitor like the Catleap.


Agreed... super easy to mount. I got this mount from Monoprice and screwing it into the back of the monitor was the easiest part. Drilling and aligning the wall plate took way longer. Everything lined up and the monitor mounted in a snap.


----------



## Havolice

well i chose BCC with his achieva ipsi model seems he has the best dead pixel waranty things going and i heard great things of his service

and at 255 euro







its a steal


----------



## ronquilent

Hey guys! I'm thinking about buying a QH270 Lite from red-cap (the non pixel-perfect one) and I was wondering if anyone had tried requesting one that was pixel-perfect or if a lot of people just got lucky and got pixel-perfect ones when they ordered the non pixel-perfect ones.

Also I've heard that backlight bleeding can be corrected by removing the Shimian's stock enclosure and bezel and putting a new one that evenly/properly distributes the pressure across the screen? Furthermore is there a way to clean the dust behind the screen or does that problem only exist with the tempered glass versions?

I'm kind of skeptical that I'll receive a pixel-perfect one without any issues since it says that red-cap only has 10 left in stock. And 10 left in stock for the pixel-perfect one which means that he's probably pulling from the same batch and sending the ones without issues to the pixel-perfect buyers.

Thanks!


----------



## Havolice

ya i was about to order the one from red cap but i didnt like his way of waranty on dead pixels

no way in hell can a camera spot dead pixels from 50 cm on that pixel density not on a phone camera or normal use camera you will need a profesional photo camera for it

so i thought screw it and went to bcc wich is basicly 5 pixels is 5 pixels and not hmm 50 cm and then look


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havolice*
> 
> ya i was about to order the one from red cap but i didnt like his way of waranty on dead pixels
> no way in hell can a camera spot dead pixels from 50 cm on that pixel density not on a phone camera or normal use camera you will need a profesional photo camera for it
> so i thought screw it and went to bcc wich is basicly 5 pixels is 5 pixels and not hmm 50 cm and then look


Can you link me to the ebay page and is it a pixel-perfect version or are all of BCC's Shimians pixel-perfect?

On a side note, I know this is a cheap thing to do but if you have only like 3 dead pixels but still want a replacement has anyone tried "killing" 2 more pixels so that they could return it?


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Can you link me to the ebay page and is it a pixel-perfect version or are all of BCC's Shimians pixel-perfect?
> On a side note, I know this is a cheap thing to do but if you have only like 3 dead pixels but still want a replacement has anyone tried "killing" 2 more pixels so that they could return it?


no there not pixel perfect just a normal one i dont mind 3 pixels dead on a screen with 4 million its just wel red caps notes totaly put me off


----------



## ronquilent

BCC doesn't ship with a 110V adapter







Or does he?


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> BCC doesn't ship with a 110V adapter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or does he?


you should ask him i see on his discription that its a 100-240 brick


----------



## ronquilent

That's for the tempered glass one though. I was looking at the non-tempered one because I don't want to deal with the dust issue. But I'll ask him.

I'm having a hard time telling the difference between all these sellers though. BCC vs ta_planet vs green-sum vs red-cap


----------



## keytachi626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keytachi626*
> 
> I bought a dvi cable for 40 dollar to test it out. At first it work but only for 10 second. And now it is starting to do the same thing again. At first for the 30 minute use I was using the one that was ship with me.


Update: I just open up my monitor and what I found was the cable was all tighten down already. But one cable was flip the other way. What I did was reverse it and bam it's working now.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I'm leaning towards buying this monitor off of seller dhsummer for $280. You can find this exact monitor by typing "ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite Quad HD FREE Voltage Monitor 2560x1440 16:9 D-Sub NEW" into search on ebay. Anyone have experience with this seller? Does this version have a matte finish or tempered glass? Thanks in advance folks!


----------



## swingking03

Is looks like my card will be supported. Can anyone help confirm?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161338

So since there are less than 5 dead pixels, they are not really noticeable...is that correct?

Is the warranty worth it?

ta_planet has a QH270-Lite that says "Quad HD" for $325.95, and one that doesn't say "quad HD" for $305.45. What is the difference?


----------



## ronquilent

dhsummer seems to be a new guy. Wouldn't trust him. Plus the fact that he's set all the items that people bought from him to "Private" so that you can't see who bought which item in the reviews section is kind of worrysome. I would stick to red-cap or dream-seller for the cheapest ones that seem to deliver on pixel checking etc.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

here's from amazon. Same screen.
http://www.amazon.com/backlight-Resolution-Achieva-ShiMian-QH270-Lite/dp/tech-data/B008V6T1RS/ref=de_a_smtd


----------



## swingking03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> here's from amazon. Same screen.
> http://www.amazon.com/backlight-Resolution-Achieva-ShiMian-QH270-Lite/dp/tech-data/B008V6T1RS/ref=de_a_smtd


only for about $150 more!


----------



## lolTyler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keytachi626*
> 
> I bought a dvi cable for 40 dollar to test it out. At first it work but only for 10 second. And now it is starting to do the same thing again. At first for the 30 minute use I was using the one that was ship with me.


Ugh, $40? That's why I love living next to a Fry's Electronics. Exchange that cable for now.
Read my other quote below, I found out what my issue was. It all has to do with the monitor's lack of an on-board scaler. Now, with that in mind, we may _*not*_ have the same problem.

Here's my suggestions I have for you to rule out what exactly is wrong with your monitor. We know it's not the DVI cable, so that leaves the power supply (Doubt it), your monitors internals (Last resort) and your computer (Either hardware or software). Let's go with the latter. Did you update your video card drivers by any chance between when you got your monitor and it was working and when it started to mess up on you?

What's your graphics card? You list that you're "soon" getting an EVGA GTX 680, I have an MSI 680 4GB version. My drivers are version 8.17.13.142 (In Device Manager) 301.42 in nVidia Control Panel and they work. (Excuse me for being a noob on which version's what, I just switched back to Windows from OS X after 4 years and it's left me mildly ******ed)

Try updating your drivers. Also, try to attempt and run the monitor at different resolutions. If that doesn't work, try to hook up the monitor to another computer.

After that, see below and contact Dream-seller or whom ever you purchased your Shimian from, ask a few questions and try not to be hostile towards them. (I know it's hard not to, lol)

This is a little weird, but it's Hardware 101 stuff. Turn on the monitor try and smell the air vents and check for any particular smell. What you're trying to get a whiff of is O-zone. You've probably smelt it before, when ever you open any kind of new electronics, there's always a weird smell that comes out of the box. That's O-zone. If you've had the monitor for over a month, it shouldn't smell of O-zone, if it does, then it's probably fried. :/

Sorry if I'm restating anything you've already tried. I don't know what your level of tech expertise is, just trying to help out a fell Shimian owner!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> This is normal for the displays to look odd if you fire them up too soon when a system is coming out of sleep.


Exactly the answer I was looking for.
I've poked around the forums for awhile and this was my conclusion before I made a post, but I still wasn't sure. I technically am not coming out of sleep, but my computer is turning off my display automatically after 10 minutes, so it's probably that. (I'm 90% certain it's that)

I did some tests:

Turning on my computer, then immediately turning on my monitor *= Error.*
Letting my computer turn off the display by itself then me waking up my computer and turning on my monitor immediately *= Error.*
-

Turning on my computer, then turning on my monitor after Windows is fully loaded *= No Error*
Letting my computer turn off the display by itself then me waking up my computer and waiting 10 seconds to turn on my monitor *= No Error*
So, it's all because of the lack of on-board scaler. So it seems.

I did get a hold of Dream-seller and I got the, "Turn it on and off, restart your computer, try a new cable, try a new computer, hurr-durr" simple term troubleshoot chat that I give to my parents when their router stops working. If anyone is having addition issues, I suggest first sending your reseller a message and if that doesn't work file a complaint on the Ebay resolution center. But message them first! Dream-seller didn't get back to me for two days out of the 4 day limit I had before my Ebay buyer protection expired, which is when I filed the complaint. I suggest waiting longer than that period of time if you're not on a dead-line like I was, because who knows, maybe you'll solve the problem yourself.


----------



## ronquilent

Does the monitor turning on "error" problem happen with all Shimians or only those that are form dream-seller?


----------



## swingking03

Found this on HIS's website in regards to the DVI connection of my 5770 card

"The long flat pin on a DVI-I connector is wider than the same pin on a DVI-D connector, so it is not possible to connect a male DVI-I to a female DVI-D by removing the 4 analog pins. It is possible, however, to connect a male DVI-D cable to a female DVI-I connector. Many flat panel LCD monitors have only the DVI-D connection so that a DVI-D male to DVI-D male cable will suffice when connecting the monitor to a computer's DVI-I female connector."

So it seems that as long as your card has dual link, it will support _either_ DVI-D or DVI-I connections.


----------



## keytachi626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolTyler*
> 
> Ugh, $40? That's why I love living next to a Fry's Electronics. Exchange that cable for now.
> Read my other quote below, I found out what my issue was. It all has to do with the monitor's lack of an on-board scaler. Now, with that in mind, we may _*not*_ have the same problem.
> Here's my suggestions I have for you to rule out what exactly is wrong with your monitor. We know it's not the DVI cable, so that leaves the power supply (Doubt it), your monitors internals (Last resort) and your computer (Either hardware or software). Let's go with the latter. Did you update your video card drivers by any chance between when you got your monitor and it was working and when it started to mess up on you?


Yeah I updated my GTX 680 to the Beta 306 drives. But I just recently fix mine by opening up my monitor. I found a cable that wasn't fully secure in but when i plug it in, it still didn't work. So I just took all the wire out and replug all of them in. That's pretty much it and it started working. Only bad thing happen in the process is that I smear sweat onto the screen >.<

I have the 2GB GTX 680. and yeah I returned the DVI cables back to staple.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> dhsummer seems to be a new guy. Wouldn't trust him. Plus the fact that he's set all the items that people bought from him to "Private" so that you can't see who bought which item in the reviews section is kind of worrysome. I would stick to red-cap or dream-seller for the cheapest ones that seem to deliver on pixel checking etc.


The only reason I can see someone setting their history to private would be to try and hide something....

I personally am a fan of redcap. I bought my monitor a month or so ago now, fast shipping and the thing is amazing. My brothers ancient monitor went out, the end of last week, and I ordered him one of these from redcap, it made it to him even faster than I got mine. His shipped about 7 hours after ordering, so it was blazing fast!

Both were non pixel perfect versions, for $280, and both have zero flaws and are working great. My brother hadn't seen mine prior to getting his and he is just dumbfounded at how great it is and at the cost.

So +2 to redcap, and he doesn't seem to hide anything.


----------



## andy4theherd

getting closer and closer to pulling the trigger on one of these.

i'm pretty impressed with ta_planet's feedback. he also makes note of an "upgraded" 110-120 power adapter. price is $305 shipped. there are other cheaper ones but they make no mention of the power adapter.

thoughts?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320955598289?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_8882wt_959


----------



## PurdueBoy

I convinced my roomate to buy one from green-sum QH270-Lite for $289.99. Shipping was super fast, 3 days relative time. Arrived in monitor box in bubble wrap via DHL. Included was a plug adapter, and a dvi cable. No dead pixels. He rolls a 560 TI and it runs Guild Wars 2 decently on high settings minus AA.

Sadly I also convinced myself to buy one in the processor and it will be arriving in few days and I am looking forward to it. Going from a 24 inch and 21 inch 1080p dual monitor set up to this. I don't for see any screen real estate issues, I had a 27 inch iMac with the same res and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> getting closer and closer to pulling the trigger on one of these.
> i'm pretty impressed with ta_planet's feedback. he also makes note of an "upgraded" 110-120 power adapter. price is $305 shipped. there are other cheaper ones but they make no mention of the power adapter.
> thoughts?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320955598289?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_8882wt_959


i see red-cap's listing includes a 110-240v "adapter". is this a separate power adapter or just a plug that turns the 2 prong Korean into a US type? it seems the adapter included in ta_planet's listing would be better.

thoughts?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-WQHD-LED-HD-DVI-2560-x-1440-Computer-Monitor-/330718939374?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d006288ee#ht_12426wt_1193


----------



## ronquilent

The power brick is the main thing here. That is what has an input of 100V - 240V. The actual plug is just a 3-prong (2 flat, 1 round) vs 2-prong (2 round). The actual plug (power cable) is like less than a dollar and can be found with all monitors and power supply units. The power adapter/brick is the special thing here and you definitely have to be attentive to the actual adapter that plugs directly into the monitor. There have been quite a few complaints of people's monitors crapping out on them after using the power adapters/bricks that come from these sellers and all i can say is that you have to be careful. Personally, I'm going to start hunting around for different power bricks that have the same plug style that fits into the monitor and provides the correct output while mine is getting shipped.

The red-cap link is where I'm about to buy right now. Hope it turns out as well as everyone says. I wonder if it's worth requesting a pixel-perfect one in the comment before submitting the order or will that irritate red-cap?

Anyone know where you can find overclocked Catleaps by any chance? I was thinking about one of them because of all the 120Hz hype and I'm a very serious video guy which would be delighted to view videos in a proper refresh rate multiple.


----------



## awdtsi

I just ordered my QH270 Lite form TA_Planet with the new power supply. I'll let you know how it works once I get it. I'm pretty excited lol


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> i see red-cap's listing includes a 110-240v "adapter". is this a separate power adapter or just a plug that turns the 2 prong Korean into a US type? it seems the adapter included in ta_planet's listing would be better.
> thoughts?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-WQHD-LED-HD-DVI-2560-x-1440-Computer-Monitor-/330718939374?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d006288ee#ht_12426wt_1193


recap includes that ac adapter, the power brick, you just plug in your standard power cord to go from wall to adapter. He also includes a dual link dvi cable as well, I have heard others don't include the cable.


----------



## jhenton

I ordered mine from red-cap on Wednesday, but I haven't gotten tracking numbers, and he hasn't responded to my email... Kind of wishing I would have gone with green-sum or someone else..


----------



## ronquilent

I wonder if green-sum includes the proper power brick for 110V. green-sum's listing and return policy seem much more positive, comfortable, and cleaner than red-cap's or dream-seller's. One of the members at 120Hz.net has direct contact with green-sum and he seems to be pretty popular.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhenton*
> 
> I ordered mine from red-cap on Wednesday, but I haven't gotten tracking numbers, and he hasn't responded to my email... Kind of wishing I would have gone with green-sum or someone else..


I would check your spam folders, and also check your eBay confirmation, in both orders I received an e-mail from eBay titled "Updates for your purchase from red-cap", it will contain a tracking number. You can also log into your eBay account and click on My eBay and in your purchases listing it should have "track package", click it. You will see a tracking number in there, it won't show a status as eBay doesn't interface with DHL for some reason. Just take the number and hop onto DHL's website and enter it...

This is of course assuming he shipped and updated, I don't see why he wouldn't have.


----------



## jhenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I would check your spam folders, and also check your eBay confirmation, in both orders I received an e-mail from eBay titled "Updates for your purchase from red-cap", it will contain a tracking number. You can also log into your eBay account and click on My eBay and in your purchases listing it should have "track package", click it. You will see a tracking number in there, it won't show a status as eBay doesn't interface with DHL for some reason. Just take the number and hop onto DHL's website and enter it...
> This is of course assuming he shipped and updated, I don't see why he wouldn't have.


I'm pretty excited to get this monitor and check it out, so believe me.. I do this like 20 times a day, but he hasn't sent anything or marked it as shipped inside of ebay.. so if he really has shipped it he hasn't done anything to let me know that he did. A lot of people have had good luck with him, so I don't instantly think he is trying to rip me off.... I just think maybe he is not the best at communicating when he is out of stock, or whatever... for the record I purchased the IPSI model... so if anyone is looking to get that one, and wants it really quickly... red-cap might not be your best bet right at this moment.. I will post another update when I get some shipping confirmation, and then again when the monitor comes to let everyone know how my transaction with red-cap pans out... thanks!


----------



## andy4theherd

I know this thing does not have a scaler built in, is it possible to hook up an Xbox/PS3 with some kind of adapter? This isn't a deal breaker for me by any means as I haven't turned my Xbox on since last December. My PS3 is currently connected to my home theater setup (Epson 1080p projector) and only used for blu rays. I was thinking about picking up Halo 4 on Xbox and was curious if it would work on the Shimian.


----------



## Havolice

bah i still cannot deside BCC or redcap

also on bcc's ispi model it says anti glare hard coating wich i find odd for a tempered glass version

http://www.ebay.nl/itm/130749416800?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

ugh have to chose soon or red caps deal is over


----------



## swingking03

Anyone think that the "upgraded" power brick being offered by ta_planet is worth the extra $20?


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swingking03*
> 
> Anyone think that the "upgraded" power brick being offered by ta_planet is worth the extra $20?


i think its the same as the one red cap offers weltronics or the other

im not sure wich bcc gives he changed from 190-240 to 100-240


----------



## ronquilent

green-sum, bcc, or red-cap. We need a vote because red-cap's is ending soon...


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> green-sum, bcc, or red-cap. We need a vote because red-cap's is ending soon...


for me its red cap or bcc but i like bcc's pixel waranty more

red cap seems ok but i also bcc is realy fast with refunds and partial refunds if there is a minor defect i havent read that about red cap anywhere so


----------



## swingking03

Anyone know why some listing titles say "Quad HD" and other do not?

Also, it looks like red-cap ships with DVI cable. Can anyone confirm with the others?


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swingking03*
> 
> Anyone know why some listing titles say "Quad HD" and other do not?
> Also, it looks like red-cap ships with DVI cable. Can anyone confirm with the others?


Quad HD is just a thing they put in the title. All the monitors are the same 2560 x 1440.


----------



## Havolice

does anybody have the new ipsi model im trying to deside between de lite model from red cap or the ipsi from BCC but on bcc specs it says ipsi has a anti glare coating

does anybody have any experience with these ipsi models


----------



## ronquilent

Personally, I'm not going to get a tempered glass one because it's another piece of glass you're looking through and with the large possibility of dust being stuck underneath it.

I've heard people say green-sum is also good. Can't decide between green-sum and red-cap. But I also can't tell if green-sum provides a 100-240V adapter. I messaged him on ebay yesterday but still no reply today.


----------



## ronquilent

Anyone looked at this monitor from BCC:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-Inch-New-Potalion-2710QW-2560x1440-WQHD-Quad-HD-Monitor-/140757463591?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item20c5cc7227#ht_16336wt_1163

It's the cheapest one that he sells with the same panel. I wonder if there's any difference between this and the Shimian in terms of more chance of dead pixels or backlight bleeding.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Anyone looked at this monitor from BCC:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-Inch-New-Potalion-2710QW-2560x1440-WQHD-Quad-HD-Monitor-/140757463591?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item20c5cc7227#ht_16336wt_1163
> It's the cheapest one that he sells with the same panel. I wonder if there's any difference between this and the Shimian in terms of more chance of dead pixels or backlight bleeding.


its 2 dollars cheaper >< and i kinda like the look of a shimmian over that one


----------



## ronquilent

What about this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-Inch-Matrix-NEO-LED-270WQ-IPS-2560x1440-WQHD-Quad-HD-Monitor-/150864434755?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item2320389643#ht_19220wt_1163

I think it swivels, although I'm not sure.

BCC's return policy makes me want to go with them. The fact that they pay for return shipping looks amazing.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> What about this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-Inch-Matrix-NEO-LED-270WQ-IPS-2560x1440-WQHD-Quad-HD-Monitor-/150864434755?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item2320389643#ht_19220wt_1163
> I think it swivels, although I'm not sure.
> BCC's return policy makes me want to go with them. The fact that they pay for return shipping looks amazing.


red cap also does refund that look at his return policy

only real diference is how they want to see dead pixels
red cap wants to see it from 50 cm wich is almost impossible
with bcc its simple 1 pixel is 1 pixel


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havolice*
> 
> red cap also does refund that look at his return policy
> only real diference is how they want to see dead pixels
> red cap wants to see it from 50 cm wich is almost impossible
> with bcc its simple 1 pixel is 1 pixel


It says on the very top under Return policy that buyer pays shipping charges but at the bottom it says that he pays for return shipping. I guess that just means that initially you still have to pay return shipping.

What if you take a 15 MegaPixel picture from 50cm and have a ruler in the view too. There's no way he can deny that. But yeah 50cm is still pretty far and he can easily say that the speck is something that is on the camera lens.


----------



## PurdueBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Personally, I'm not going to get a tempered glass one because it's another piece of glass you're looking through and with the large possibility of dust being stuck underneath it.
> I've heard people say green-sum is also good. Can't decide between green-sum and red-cap. But I also can't tell if green-sum provides a 100-240V adapter. I messaged him on ebay yesterday but still no reply today.


This is for a QH270 Lite from green-sum

Dear green-sum,

Hi I recently ordered this monitor and am wondering if it comes with an adapter that is compatible with 110V Usa outlets.

- *********

______________________________
Dear *********,

Hello.

Yes, we'll send you a power adapter which is compatible with 110V and a plug converter.

Thank you.

- green-sum


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> This is for a QH270 Lite from green-sum
> Dear green-sum,
> Hi I recently ordered this monitor and am wondering if it comes with an adapter that is compatible with 110V Usa outlets.
> - *********
> ______________________________
> Dear *********,
> Hello.
> Yes, we'll send you a power adapter which is compatible with 110V and a plug converter.
> Thank you.
> - green-sum


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## havocG

A list of GPU that are compatible


----------



## Havolice

lol why is making a desision always so hard


----------



## Jackylegs1992

Is the 7850 not compatible?


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> I know this thing does not have a scaler built in, is it possible to hook up an Xbox/PS3 with some kind of adapter? This isn't a deal breaker for me by any means as I haven't turned my Xbox on since last December. My PS3 is currently connected to my home theater setup (Epson 1080p projector) and only used for blu rays. I was thinking about picking up Halo 4 on Xbox and was curious if it would work on the Shimian.


bump

anybody know?

thanks


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> bump
> anybody know?
> thanks


I've heard somebody say that it works with his Xbox, although I never tested it myself.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackylegs1992*
> 
> Is the 7850 not compatible?


No worries, it's compatible.


----------



## ponyfizz

My screen is slowly creeping toward me in New Zealand.

Started in Busan (in the South of South Korea)
Went to Incheon (in the North of South korea)
Down to Shanghai
Then down to Guangzhou

Hopefully it leaves Asia soon.


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> bump
> anybody know?
> thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've heard somebody say that it works with his Xbox, although I never tested it myself.


well some of the monitors do have a HDMI slot and does auto up-scaling ( IPSMS / IPSMDP AND IPSTDP ) The first model would be good enough as it is slightly more then the Lite, but the other two are double the price ( in pounds)

reminded me to test my Xbox


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havocG*
> 
> well some of the monitors do have a HDMI slot and does auto up-scaling ( IPSMS / IPSMDP AND IPSTDP ) The first model would be good enough as it is slightly more then the Lite, but the other two are double the price ( in pounds)
> reminded me to test my Xbox


i just pulled the trigger on the Lite model from red-cap. $285 shipped seemed like a steal to me. the other sellers i looked at including the upgraded power brick were all over $300.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330718939374&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> i just pulled the trigger on the Lite model from red-cap. $285 shipped seemed like a steal to me. the other sellers i looked at including the upgraded power brick were all over $300.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330718939374&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


Post your inspection report when you get it (e.g. dead pixels, backlight bleeding, etc.)


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackylegs1992*
> 
> Is the 7850 not compatible?


I can confirm 100% that the 7850 works on the Shimian.

I purchased a 7850, a graphics design tablet, and this display for my brother. All are working together, very happily.


----------



## ronquilent

I guess red-cap or any of the other sellers don't *actively* separate out the pixel-perfect monitors from the non-pixel-perfect ones when selling them as non-pixel-perfect? Not sure why they wouldn't separate them out though. I mean after all, they do need to sell some pixel-perfect ones right? That's what confuses me.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> I guess red-cap or any of the other sellers don't *actively* separate out the pixel-perfect monitors from the non-pixel-perfect ones when selling them as non-pixel-perfect? Not sure why they wouldn't separate them out though. I mean after all, they do need to sell some pixel-perfect ones right? That's what confuses me.


red-cap does sell Perfect Pixel, but I wouldn't buy into the program with any seller. I have purchased 2 of these displays from red-cap, both non-pixel perfect, and both are pixel perfect. The other thing to take into consideration is that there are 3,686,400 pixels in these displays, look luck finding a dead pixel or two!


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> i just pulled the trigger on the Lite model from red-cap. $285 shipped seemed like a steal to me. the other sellers i looked at including the upgraded power brick were all over $300.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330718939374&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


placed order at 9:47pm ET last night. received tracking number at 2:37am. item has already been picked up by DHL and is in transit.

DAMN that was fast!!


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> placed order at 9:47pm ET last night. received tracking number at 2:37am. item has already been picked up by DHL and is in transit.
> DAMN that was fast!!


yes it is im still undesided wich one i take its killing me lol -.- god damn luxury problems


----------



## Pr0grammer1

Just purchased two Lites from green-sum last night, shipped this morning. I'll check back later this week after they arrive.


----------



## Havolice

green sum doesnt seem to refund returning shipping if the product is faulty

thats a MAJOR turn of


----------



## andy4theherd

are there drivers for this monitor?

i thought i remembered seeing a post about specific drivers in one of the ~2k posts i've read about it leading up to my purchase.

tried google and found discussion about Catleap drivers but nothing for the Shimian.


----------



## Havolice

just ordered from BCC

tho it said free shipping i had to pay 20 dollar shipping cost AFTER i agreed to free shipping :/
send bcc a msg hope he can solve it ^^


----------



## jhenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhenton*
> 
> I'm pretty excited to get this monitor and check it out, so believe me.. I do this like 20 times a day, but he hasn't sent anything or marked it as shipped inside of ebay.. so if he really has shipped it he hasn't done anything to let me know that he did. A lot of people have had good luck with him, so I don't instantly think he is trying to rip me off.... I just think maybe he is not the best at communicating when he is out of stock, or whatever... for the record I purchased the IPSI model... so if anyone is looking to get that one, and wants it really quickly... red-cap might not be your best bet right at this moment.. I will post another update when I get some shipping confirmation, and then again when the monitor comes to let everyone know how my transaction with red-cap pans out... thanks!


It looks like my monitor has finally shipped via dhl from red-cap, can't wait to check it out!


----------



## b0z0

I'm thinking about getting rid of my BenQ XL2420T and purchasing this monitor from BCC. My only worry is if the monitor has issues, am I stuck with a paper weight? Or does BCC cover shipping like someone posted?


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting rid of my BenQ XL2420T and purchasing this monitor from BCC. My only worry is if the monitor has issues, am I stuck with a paper weight? Or does BCC cover shipping like someone posted?


Its a risk i took last week, Sold my 27" Hanns-G monitor and bought a shimian from Bcc, Overall an excellent quick service and i cant fault the monitor


----------



## ivanlabrie

I got mine last week, it'll get here in 2 days I guesstimate.
Ordered from Dream-seller and he respected the free-shipping advertised in the listing btw.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> Its a risk i took last week, Sold my 27" Hanns-G monitor and bought a shimian from Bcc, Overall an excellent quick service and i cant fault the monitor


wich one did you get i ordered the ipsi from BCC


----------



## ronquilent

This is a pretty decent review that I found: http://pinoytekkie.wordpress.com/2012/08/31/achieva-shimian-ips-monitor-review/


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havolice*
> 
> wich one did you get i ordered the ipsi from BCC


Same here


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> Same here


nice









is there anyway to remove the glass panel to remove dust and clean the panel mayby chew


----------



## soldar

I've noticed sellers started to put a warning against using hdmi to dp converters, anyone know the reason?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soldar*
> 
> I've noticed sellers started to put a warning against using hdmi to dp converters, anyone know the reason?


Probably because people are using cheap ones that are failing. Or they may not actually work. I don't think they do tbh.

Maybe this:


----------



## Smoothone

Just paid for 2 Shimian QH-270 Lites off dhsummer (http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-Quad-HD-FREE-Voltage-Monitor-2560x1440-16-9-D-Sub-NEW-/280928105274?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D1973754679147860020%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26).

I made an offer for $520 for 2 and he replied with $530 for 2. Seems like a solid deal from what I've read and his feedback is solid. He seems to hide prices (I assume) for haggling purposes but you can see some of his positive feedback is for monitors. I'll let you guys know how things go.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoothone*
> 
> Just paid for 2 Shimian QH-270 Lites off dhsummer (http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-Quad-HD-FREE-Voltage-Monitor-2560x1440-16-9-D-Sub-NEW-/280928105274?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D1973754679147860020%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26).
> I made an offer for $520 for 2 and he replied with $530 for 2. Seems like a solid deal from what I've read and his feedback is solid. He seems to hide prices (I assume) for haggling purposes but you can see some of his positive feedback is for monitors. I'll let you guys know how things go.


Such a good price!









Good luck!


----------



## Lazlonius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> This is a pretty decent review that I found: http://pinoytekkie.wordpress.com/2012/08/31/achieva-shimian-ips-monitor-review/


Achieva offers different models of the ShiMian:

a) QH270-Lite - the most basic model only has the power jack and one DVI-D Port.

b) QH270-IPSB - same as Lite version but comes with an additional layer of tempered glass (I don't advise getting this model as you run the risk of having dust particles stuck at the back of the tempered glass which is very difficult to remove).

c) QH270-IPSBS - has a superior panel to the previous two models, it comes with two 5watt speakers at the back (does its job but not all that great) and has no tempered glass.

d) QH270-IPSMS - same as the IPSBS but comes with additional input ports; 1 HDMI port, 1 DVI-D port, Audio In/Out ports, and a VGA (D-Sub) port (I also don't advise getting this model since additional inputs means more input lag, which is not ideal for gaming).

That article said the IPSBS uses a better panel I thought they were all the same LG panel - Is that not correct

edit: I just ordered the lite from Red Cap


----------



## Jodo

I've had my Achieva Shimian QH270-IPSBS for about 2-3 weeks now and I love it. My only gripe is that on cold boot-up the screen looks all messed up(like the signal is not decoding correctly). I just have to turn it off and back on and voila, just fine. Backlight bleed is minimal and I have 0 stuck/dead pixels. I bought it from ta-planet mostly due to price at the time, he was the cheapest. Shipping was very prompt as expected.


----------



## integlspwr

Does the one with the VGA port QH270-IPSMS meaning they will work with Single Link DVI Video cards?


----------



## jebro

Just ordered the QH270-IPSB a day ago from dream-seller and I sent him a message just to see when the general shipping time would be and got this:

dream-seller is out of the office until 09/30/2012 and may not be able to respond to your message.

Message from dream-seller:
HI!
Thanks for your message.

We are truly sorry,but it is not possible to quick reply to your question or asking.
One of our staff entered a hospital.
Only one staff who is not good at CS work replying all of message.
Because of this reason the answer could be delayed.
We beg your deep understanding with your generous mind.

Anyone think this will be an issue, or I will just get a poorly worded response.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jebro*
> 
> Just ordered the QH270-IPSB a day ago from dream-seller and I sent him a message just to see when the general shipping time would be and got this:
> dream-seller is out of the office until 09/30/2012 and may not be able to respond to your message.
> Message from dream-seller:
> HI!
> Thanks for your message.
> We are truly sorry,but it is not possible to quick reply to your question or asking.
> One of our staff entered a hospital.
> Only one staff who is not good at CS work replying all of message.
> Because of this reason the answer could be delayed.
> We beg your deep understanding with your generous mind.
> Anyone think this will be an issue, or I will just get a poorly worded response.












Dream-seller is one of the top sellers, I wouldn't worry too much. You should have it in a short time, but it will still feel like forever since you are waiting.


----------



## ronquilent

Anyone try using a Type B HDMI to DVI-D dual link cable with the shimian? I'm actually trying to find a cable that does this still. My laptop is running a 2048 x 1152 60p monitor over a HDMI 1.3 cable and it's working great. Is there such an adapter that does this?


----------



## Havolice

had some emails with bcc there in process of testing the monitor


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazlonius*
> 
> Achieva offers different models of the ShiMian:
> a) QH270-Lite - the most basic model only has the power jack and one DVI-D Port.
> b) *QH270-IPSB - same as Lite version but comes with an additional layer of tempered glass (I don't advise getting this model as you run the risk of having dust particles stuck at the back of the tempered glass which is very difficult to remove).*
> c) QH270-IPSBS - has a superior panel to the previous two models, it comes with two 5watt speakers at the back (does its job but not all that great) and has no tempered glass.
> d) QH270-IPSMS - same as the IPSBS but comes with additional input ports; 1 HDMI port, 1 DVI-D port, Audio In/Out ports, and a VGA (D-Sub) port (I also don't advise getting this model since additional inputs means more input lag, which is not ideal for gaming).
> That article said the IPSBS uses a better panel I thought they were all the same LG panel - Is that not correct
> edit: I just ordered the lite from Red Cap


The dust issue around here is massively overblown IMO. I have two IPSB's and I'd gladly deal with a dust particle or two (though mine have no dust at all) for the much better aesthetics these monitors achieve due to the edge-to-edge glass and bezel-less look. Check out the gorgeous Samsung S27B970D to see how these glass panels set off the look of the monitor...


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> placed order at 9:47pm ET last night. received tracking number at 2:37am. item has already been picked up by DHL and is in transit.
> DAMN that was fast!!


damn, just missed my delivery.... was downstairs playing Dark Souls and didn't hear the doorbell...

re-delivery tomorrow

placed my order Sunday night... that is INSANELY fast shipping!!


----------



## jhenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhenton*
> 
> I'm pretty excited to get this monitor and check it out, so believe me.. I do this like 20 times a day, but he hasn't sent anything or marked it as shipped inside of ebay.. so if he really has shipped it he hasn't done anything to let me know that he did. A lot of people have had good luck with him, so I don't instantly think he is trying to rip me off.... I just think maybe he is not the best at communicating when he is out of stock, or whatever... for the record I purchased the IPSI model... so if anyone is looking to get that one, and wants it really quickly... red-cap might not be your best bet right at this moment.. I will post another update when I get some shipping confirmation, and then again when the monitor comes to let everyone know how my transaction with red-cap pans out... thanks!


So my monitor arrived today, I got the IPSI version from red-cap.. It took a week from when I ordered it (shipping took 3 days) but it arrived in perfect condition. I didn't order a pixel perfect version, but the panel that arrived doesn't have any dead pixels from what I can see... The power adapter does not specify 110v, only 230v, but it seems to work fine as others have reported.. it does not get too hot, but it's only been plugged in for an hour now. I would reccomend red-cap as a seller, and will use him again if I decide I want another one of these monitors.. can't believe I didn't order one sooner.


----------



## emepror

So I just received my shimian, its spectacular. I was hoping to run with this monitor and two 1080p monitors but so far that seems impossible, is there anyway to get this to work? I only plan on playing games on the shimian, I want the other two to be for Internet and other programs. I'm running dual gtx 560 ti 448's.

Sorry if this has been mentioned a billion times, its just a little hard to dig through some of these threads sometimes


----------



## ronquilent

*Attention*: Anyone who has a Shimian (not the multi-port) and an ATI card with HDMI. Can you please check if you can output native resolution (2560 x 1440) to the Shimian with a regular HDMI to DVI single link adapter with ToastyX's patch: http://120hz.net/showthread.php?270-Modified-AMD-ATI-driver-to-allow-higher-refresh-rates/page15

I'm trying to figure out if I can get the Shimian to work with my laptop HDMI port and apparently the patch has already been tested to work with the 2B Catleap over a single link HDMI to single link DVI and it basically uncaps the pixel clock limit effectively allowing you to push more than 165Mhz over a single link DVI connection.

*Please test this if you can. I would truly appreciate it!*


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emepror*
> 
> So I just received my shimian, its spectacular. I was hoping to run with this monitor and two 1080p monitors but so far that seems impossible, is there anyway to get this to work? I only plan on playing games on the shimian, I want the other two to be for Internet and other programs. I'm running dual gtx 560 ti 448's.
> Sorry if this has been mentioned a billion times, its just a little hard to dig through some of these threads sometimes


*god again no tekst in my msg*

asked this a few times myself never got a nice awnser hehe i whould love to know aswel as i want to switch between 2 monitors 1 120 hz 3d monitor * obviously for shooters*

and the incomming shimmie


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

HDMI and S/L DVI do not have enough bandwidth for 1440P AFAIK. A patch wouldn't change that...


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> HDMI and S/L DVI do not have enough bandwidth for 1440P AFAIK. A patch wouldn't change that...


They do. HDMI 1.3+ had it's maximal pixel clock increased to 340Mhz. The only thing is that single link DVI ports by spec cannot accept more than 165Mhz. Unless you patch the driver and go over the spec limitations keeping in mind that both the graphics card and the monitor fully support 2560 x 1440 @ 60Hz. Most graphics cards support up to 2560 x 1600 @ 60Hz by default so this is definitely not like an overclocking type of situation. It is more just to bypass the spec limitations (which IMO should have been fixed to allow greater than 165Mhz on single link DVI).

http://120hz.net/showthread.php?688-HDMI-1.3b-port-to-DVI-D-Dual-Link/page2

"HDMI is limited by pixel clock, not resolution"


----------



## Pr0grammer1

My Shimians arrived today from green-sum (I ordered them Sunday night). I'm very impressed with the shipping speed. Both were well-packaged and have great quality and no dead pixels as far as I can tell, but one has a far warmer color temperature than the other (easily fixed with a few minutes of calibration though).

Would I buy them again? Definitely.


----------



## thermal_flux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0grammer1*
> 
> My Shimians arrived today from green-sum (I ordered them Sunday night). I'm very impressed with the shipping speed. Both were well-packaged and have great quality and no dead pixels as far as I can tell, but one has a far warmer color temperature than the other (easily fixed with a few minutes of calibration though).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would I buy them again? Definitely.


Which model are those? The "lite" versions?


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0grammer1*
> 
> My Shimians arrived today from green-sum (I ordered them Sunday night). I'm very impressed with the shipping speed. Both were well-packaged and have great quality and no dead pixels as far as I can tell, but one has a far warmer color temperature than the other (easily fixed with a few minutes of calibration though).
> 
> Would I buy them again? Definitely.


Nice! .. would applying the same color profile to both bring them into line I wonder?

I used a Hazro profile from TFT Central on my Shimian.


----------



## ronquilent

-


----------



## smallblock

Got my Shimian today from Acessorieswhole. Super seller, display came in perfect condition, no dead/stuck pixels, no excessive light bleed.
Color saturation is unbelievable!! Shipping time was unreal, 2 days to the US east coast!! Very happy camper.


----------



## spinejam

Awaiting patiently for mine from BCC -- $299 shipped for a tempered glass version was too hard to resist!


----------



## swingking03

I order the Lite from red-cap on Sunday and it arrived on Tuesday...unbelievably fast shipping! From what I can tell there are no dead pixels and I did not order a pixel perfect. This monitor is absolutely stunning! For those who are wondering, it is working fine on my 5770 GPU even though it says not compatible. Shipment came with DVI cable...that was one thing I was unsure about.

Sorry for the newb question, but how does everyone suggest going about calibration?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No OSD so you have to use software for adjustments...


----------



## FloatingDinosaur

I'd like to +1 red-cap. Ordered the QH270-LITE Monday morning, and I got it today (Wednesday). That's some remarkable turnaround time.

As for the display itself, there is only the oh so slightest of color bleeding near the bottom against an all white backdrop. It's not even noticeable, and I had to _look_ for it. No dead pixels. I'm extremely







about my purchase.

I would get more, but I think I can wait a couple of years for higher dpi displays, which I'm sure will come in due time.

edit: I think this developed since because I definitely didn't notice it before, especially given the location. Seems like I have one dead pixel near the center left of the display


----------



## kazmuzik

I purchased Yamakasi Precision 2703 at US$295 for my wife last month, and it was so good that I decided to buy another one for me.
However, the price of Yamakasi had been significantly increased, so I chose Achieva Shimian QH270-IPSI (inner tempered glass of IPSB).
I ordered one at US$299.98 Tuesday night last week, and it was shipped Wednesday evening after some e-mail exchanges.
Actually, DHL tried to deliver it Friday, but I missed to receive it, so I got it this Monday.



Its power adapter was 230V, though I needed 110V in the United States.
Yamakasi's one was 190 to 220V, but there was a paper saying "110V is acceptable".

I tried 230V adapter bundled with QH270, and it worked without trouble.

I had ordered another power adapter for Effinet EFL2202W (100 to 240V) at $23.19, and it was delivered yesterday.
I replaced the power adapter, and it also worked. I wil use this one.

Both my wife and I like our monitors with tempered glass very much so far.


----------



## youchian

Hi, prospective buyer here. Quick question; would my single gtx 570 be able to support a 1440p monitor whilst gaming?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youchian*
> 
> Hi, prospective buyer here. Quick question; would my single gtx 570 be able to support a 1440p monitor whilst gaming?


Depends on settings. probably, but don't expect to max anything.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youchian*
> 
> Hi, prospective buyer here. Quick question; would my single gtx 570 be able to support a 1440p monitor whilst gaming?


I've got a Gigabyte 570 SOC and I can play BF3 on high settings at 1440p and get frame rates in the region of 55fps - 75fps.


----------



## Havolice

wel just got a call from dhl costums

and first they selected it as a TV god if i wanted to pay 168 euro costums hell no
called them up explained to them its a pc monitor then i was down to 91 euro still what the hell

atm have send them the paypal factuur and hope this solves it but my god this is the last time i import something -.-


----------



## swingking03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No OSD so you have to use software for adjustments...


Any suggestions on which software?


----------



## Havolice

update after a big battle of feece throwing

dhl put me in my right and the right amount of tax is now being processed FINALY
ill give this feedback to bcc so he can make it easier for himself if he ever needs to import to netherlands again cause our costums realy are money n**i's hehehe ><

o wel end good al good


----------



## awdtsi

I ordered my Lite from TA_Planet late Saturday night and it arrived at noon on Tuesday. This thing is pixel perfect with just very minimal lighbleed along a small portion of the top of the screen. It has the new 110v adapter and so far is working great. He even puts in a little hand written note saying he tested it and saying thanks for the purchase.

I have a EVGA 570 at stock speeds atm and it runs WOW on Ultra around 40 - 60 fps. I have a 7950 on the way though.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havolice*
> 
> wel just got a call from dhl costums
> and first they selected it as a TV god if i wanted to pay 168 euro costums hell no
> called them up explained to them its a pc monitor then i was down to 91 euro still what the hell
> atm have send them the paypal factuur and hope this solves it but my god this is the last time i import something -.-


I have a similar problem, but with a twist.

Fedex charged me 40% customs charges as they classified it as a TV. After complaining, they corrected it to a PC monitor which has NO charges. Now, 2 months later, they are threatening legal action if I don't pay the original fraudulent charges that they mistakenly paid.

They make a mistake and now I have to pay. Wow Fedex.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsmoother2012*
> 
> I have a similar problem, but with a twist.
> Fedex charged me 40% customs charges as they classified it as a TV. After complaining, they corrected it to a PC monitor which has NO charges. Now, 2 months later, they are threatening legal action if I don't pay the original fraudulent charges that they mistakenly paid.
> They make a mistake and now I have to pay. Wow Fedex.


damn that is horrible

but you cannot be responsable for there mistake simple as that do that in netherlands and fedex whould be out of busness FASTTT


----------



## youchian

How's the life on these monitors? Does anyone recommend the square trade warranty based on daily gaming usage?

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swingking03*
> 
> Any suggestions on which software?


I personally just use Catalyst Control Center. If you have Nvidia you can use that control panel for picture settings as well...


----------



## andy4theherd

ok, got it up and running without any issues. looks great so far (haven't really tested it out much).

i ordered from red-cap and received the "upgraded" welltronics power brick. i currently have it plugged in to the 2 prong cord that shipped with it and the 2 prong into a small US adapter that also came with it. am i ok going this route or should i use a standard US power cable with the brick?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youchian*
> 
> Hi, prospective buyer here. Quick question; would my single gtx 570 be able to support a 1440p monitor whilst gaming?


I am running a GTX 470 with mine, been pleasantly surprised at its performance. I am, however, upgrading to a 7970.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsmoother2012*
> 
> I have a similar problem, but with a twist.
> Fedex charged me 40% customs charges as they classified it as a TV. After complaining, they corrected it to a PC monitor which has NO charges. Now, 2 months later, they are threatening legal action if I don't pay the original fraudulent charges that they mistakenly paid.
> They make a mistake and now I have to pay. Wow Fedex.


I would go straight to the property authorities, and in mass. Whichever entity regulates business and trade, executives of FedEx, any sort of Better Business Bureau for your region, any customer advocacy groups.

I bet they back down and change their minds on how they go after this.


----------



## andy4theherd

just ran a dozen or more pixel tests and have ZERO dead/stuck!!

i didn't pay extra for "pixel perfect" either 

there is a bit of backlight bleeding near the top right corner but only noticeable on a 100% black screen.

gonna test some games now


----------



## integlspwr

Hi Guys, I seem to be having a issue with my monitor. I got it about 5 days ago.

When the monitor gets signal either from a computer turning on or waking up from sleep, The screen would flicker 2 or 3 times and then it would be normal. I notice when the monitor does flicker, the green led on the power brick would flicker the same as the monitor.I believe this might be a power supply related issue.

Also I do see the image of my login screen (just without the backlight) so I know its not a signal from the laptop / computer and more of a PSU related thing.

Here is a youtube video I took this morning of the exact issue.




Id also like to mention that i did purchase the one from ta_planet that had the better power supply with upgraded chipset & larger noise filter.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *integlspwr*
> 
> Hi Guys, I seem to be having a issue with my monitor. I got it about 5 days ago.
> When the monitor gets signal either from a computer turning on or waking up from sleep, The screen would flicker 2 or 3 times and then it would be normal. I notice when the monitor does flicker, the green led on the power brick would flicker the same as the monitor.I believe this might be a power supply related issue.
> Also I do see the image of my login screen (just without the backlight) so I know its not a signal from the laptop / computer and more of a PSU related thing.
> Here is a youtube video I took this morning of the exact issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Id also like to mention that i did purchase the one from ta_planet that had the better power supply with upgraded chipset & larger noise filter.
> Let me know what you think.
> Thanks!


Hm....odd.

I would start with trying another power supply, only because you mention the power supply light does flicker, which it shouldn't. Outside of that it could be loose wiring in the display, although if this was the case I would expect the issue to persist.


----------



## integlspwr

Ya, I do not have a spare PSU to test with. I emailed Kinam at ta_planet with all the information and testing I did and will be waiting for his response.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Hm....odd.
> I would start with trying another power supply, only because you mention the power supply light does flicker, which it shouldn't. Outside of that it could be loose wiring in the display, although if this was the case I would expect the issue to persist.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *integlspwr*
> 
> Ya, I do not have a spare PSU to test with. I emailed Kinam at ta_planet with all the information and testing I did and will be waiting for his response.


Good luck!


----------



## integlspwr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Good luck!


*** he said he is out of the country but in the USA for some business trip but will be answering emails throughout. hopefully we can get this resolved quickly. =)


----------



## BritishBob

Are you waking you computer up from sleep/hibernation?


----------



## integlspwr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Are you waking you computer up from sleep/hibernation?


its both sleep / hibernation & when the computer starts up from a cold bootup / restart, the results of flickering is the same.


----------



## ronquilent

Does anyone have a Shimian and a HDMI out port on their graphics card and a regular HDMI to DVI adapter to check if the Shmian will take 2560 x 1440 @ 60Hz over a single link DVI with this patcher:

http://120hz.net/showthread.php?688-HDMI-1.3b-port-to-DVI-D-Dual-Link

Please, plz, I would really appreciate it as I want to buy the Shimian from red-cap before his listing ends.

Thanks!!


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> i ordered from red-cap and received the "upgraded" welltronics power brick. i currently have it plugged in to the 2 prong cord that shipped with it and the 2 prong into a small US adapter that also came with it. am i ok going this route or should i use a standard US power cable with the brick?


bump

any thoughts on this?


----------



## Lazlonius

^^^^^
I plan on using the standard cord like you receive when buying any PSU and plug it into the Brick from what I gathered that is the way to go. I read the cord provided and adapter look very cheap.


----------



## Havolice

woot monitor just arived in germany







i think ill have it tomorow if they drop it of on saturdays if not monday ill make some pix of it when its here ^^


----------



## spinejam

Just rec'd mine! Will be un-boxing ~ 8:00 PM EST.









That's some fast shipping!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> bump
> any thoughts on this?


While it should be fine as long as everything is rated properly, I try and avoid adapters and the likes.


----------



## p0llk4t

Ordered this one from: red-cap

Amazed to receive this in less than 48 hours to the middle of the US. Initial impression are very good. I wish I could afford 2 of these hah. This is not listed as "Pixel Perfect", but I don't see any dead pixels so far.

I'm powering it with a GTX 550TI and it works great.

My intention is to power it with the mini display port on my Dell XPS. I ordered a mDP -> Dual Link DVI active converter that supports the full resolution of the monitor. I'm waiting for that to be delivered on Tuesday and I will post updates once I test it out in case it might help someone out.

Thanks for all the good information!


----------



## Lazlonius

Ordered Tuesday night from Red Cap and it got here today (friday) 5PM. and looks flawless - maybe a little light bleed on high on solid black background but that has to be expected also a slightly yellow tint (disappeared completely after burn in and moving to windows 8 PC) but once I raised the temperature in the catalyst control center from 6500 to 7000 it looked great.




spot in center is from the flash

the good news is it looks great and seems in great condition
The bad news I already miss my eyefinity setup and it will cost around $550 for 2 more of these and at least that much for a card that will drive them.


----------



## Garvani

Just ordered my QH270-IPSI from red-cap.. heres hoping i get fast shipping to New Zealand







Cant wait!..


----------



## Lazlonius

I moved it to an Older PC I just rebuilt and put in my room. I installed windows 8 eval on an AMD 940 Phenom and a Sapphire 4830 GPU. It says you need a better card than this to run the QH-270 lite but it works and looks even better than it did on my other PC i5 6950 in my home office. It might be windows 8 or just a better location but man does it pop.





good shot of color spectrum and blacks at the top the lightness is is actually in the picture and not because of light bleed


----------



## Jacer200

My Shimian just came in and I am very impressed. No dead or stuck pixels and very little back light bleed. I am having lag input issues with typing. My mouse seems fine but when typing the lag is very noticable. If i type fast enough i can be on next word before my first word is on screen. I do have a wireless keyboard but I don't think it's the problem. I even got a new dual dvi cable http://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-P560-015-Cable-DVI-D/dp/B0027JPM4G/ref=sr_1_9?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1347675323&sr=1-9&keywords=dual+dvi so I don't think that is the problem. Any advice?

Edit:
LOL I'm a looser. I was running new benchmarks today with my new monitor and didn't realize Heaven was running on a loop in the background. So I was getting massive input lag on everything I was doing.


----------



## jebro

Has anyone disassembled the ISPI? It's the new version of the ISPB with the tempered glass, but it's inside the bezel. I saw the video on the first post, but that's only for the one with the glass all the way over the top of the entire bezel/monitor.


----------



## Hydros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazlonius*
> 
> I have an Older PC I just rebuilt. I installed windows 8 eval on an AMD 940 Phenom and a Sapphire 4830 GPU. It says you need a better card than this to run the QH-270 lite but it works and looks even better than it did on my other PC i5 6950. It might be windows 8 or just a better location but man does it pop.
> 
> 
> good shot of color spectrum and blacks


Congrats man! Looks great!


----------



## kcobra

Two Lite's ordered from red-cap. Should be a decent upgrade from my dual 24" 1920x1200 monitors. I have been waiting for the 120hz models but I just couldn't see paying double the price.


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0llk4t*
> 
> Ordered this one from: red-cap
> Amazed to receive this in less than 48 hours to the middle of the US. Initial impression are very good. I wish I could afford 2 of these hah. This is not listed as "Pixel Perfect", but I don't see any dead pixels so far.
> I'm powering it with a GTX 550TI and it works great.
> My intention is to power it with the mini display port on my Dell XPS. I ordered a mDP -> Dual Link DVI active converter that supports the full resolution of the monitor. I'm waiting for that to be delivered on Tuesday and I will post updates once I test it out in case it might help someone out.
> Thanks for all the good information!


If you have a passive HDMI -> DVI adapter, could you possibly try connecting it from your XPS to the Shimian and checking if the Shimian accepts 2560 x 1440 @ 60Hz? There is a mod made by ToastyX and we've been having a long discussion as to whether or not it is possible to push greater than 165Mhz over a single-link DVI and have the monitor accept it. The only other thing that can happen is that the moniutor won't accept it.

Here are the threads and link to the patch (which also contains a link to the Custom Resolution Utility):

http://120hz.net/showthread.php?688-HDMI-1.3b-port-to-DVI-D-Dual-Link
http://120hz.net/showthread.php?270-Modified-AMD-ATI-driver-to-allow-higher-refresh-rates/page15
http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher

I would really appreciate if you could do this. I'm trying to figure out if this setup would work with my Studio 15 and there's a good chance that it will but no one has confirmed it. It would help out a lot of people wanting to connect their laptops without shelling out the extra money for a 2B Catleap of a multi-input version of this monitor.

Thanks!


----------



## p0llk4t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> If you have a passive HDMI -> DVI adapter, could you possibly try connecting it from your XPS to the Shimian and checking if the Shimian accepts 2560 x 1440 @ 60Hz? There is a mod made by ToastyX and we've been having a long discussion as to whether or not it is possible to push greater than 165Mhz over a single-link DVI and have the monitor accept it. The only other thing that can happen is that the moniutor won't accept it.
> Here are the threads and link to the patch (which also contains a link to the Custom Resolution Utility):
> http://120hz.net/showthread.php?688-HDMI-1.3b-port-to-DVI-D-Dual-Link
> http://120hz.net/showthread.php?270-Modified-AMD-ATI-driver-to-allow-higher-refresh-rates/page15
> http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher
> I would really appreciate if you could do this. I'm trying to figure out if this setup would work with my Studio 15 and there's a good chance that it will but no one has confirmed it. It would help out a lot of people wanting to connect their laptops without shelling out the extra money for a 2B Catleap of a multi-input version of this monitor.
> Thanks!


I'll be happy to try this for you. I have a passive HDMI -> DVI cable that works fine to my Dell 24". It will take me a few hours since I'm out and about right now.

I'll kick myself if it works since I already ordered a mini DP -> Dual link DVI active converter that cost $70 for my Dell XPS. At least I'll be able to run dual monitors, in addition to the laptop screen, off the XPS with the new adapter so it won't be a complete waste of $$.


----------



## Fultonloyn

Ordered my Lite from Green Sum yesterday. Maybe it will be in Houston by Monday? Woo!


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0llk4t*
> 
> I'll be happy to try this for you. I have a passive HDMI -> DVI cable that works fine to my Dell 24". It will take me a few hours since I'm out and about right now.
> I'll kick myself if it works since I already ordered a mini DP -> Dual link DVI active converter that cost $70 for my Dell XPS. At least I'll be able to run dual monitors, in addition to the laptop screen, off the XPS with the new adapter so it won't be a complete waste of $$.


Hey thanks for testing it out. Any luck so far?


----------



## spinejam

Any specific calibration settings recommended on these?

tia.


----------



## happyguy936

Has anyone tried getting 3 of these in portrait debezelled?


----------



## integlspwr

man ta_planet is saying the flickering is normal. How can it be normal when it only started to do it 5 days after using it.

Shouldn't it have been flickering right when I opened the box?
Quote:


> this flickering issues from the sleeping mode.
> 
> If the power supply problem, same flickering should be happened when you turn off the monitor and turn on the monitor.
> 
> but your flicking issue will be seen only the wake from the sleep mode.
> 
> As I explained before,
> by-pass model get the signal from the VGA card (graphic card).
> (I did not mean VGA port, I mean graphic card)
> In sleep mode, all hardware (CPU, RAM, main board and graphic card and power supply) is sleeping.
> From the wake of sleeping mode, all hardware wake response time should be almost same.
> 
> but the flickering issue is from slow response of graphic card.
> That's it.
> That is by-pass monitor's problem.
> 
> My answer is based on Achieva chief tech manager.
> - ta_planet


i am very very disappointed right now with his run around explanation of "this is normal" I know it is not because no one else is reporting it and why is it only happening after 5 days of usage and not right out of the box..


----------



## Hydros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyguy936*
> 
> Has anyone tried getting 3 of these in portrait debezelled?


Hi happyguy936!!! Very welcome to OCN!

From what I have heard noone has tried that yet.


----------



## happyguy936

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydros*
> 
> Hi happyguy936!!! Very welcome to OCN!
> From what I have heard noone has tried that yet.


Thanks for the welcome









Ah that sucks, i'm planning to do 3x Portrait and was hoping to do it with the Achieva Shimians since it was cheaper then the catleap. I think i might go with the catleap then since i saw callsigns vega's thread and i think there's a guide to debezel. But basically all these korean panels are the same right?


----------



## Jackylegs1992

To whose who ordered from the UK, how long did it take to get here?


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackylegs1992*
> 
> To whose who ordered from the UK, how long did it take to get here?


The first one took about 3 days and when I ordered another recently it took 4 days. Both from TA_Planet.


----------



## Jackylegs1992

Wow not long at all from Korea.


----------



## spinejam

Mine was delivered in 3 days -- purchased from BCC.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *integlspwr*
> 
> man ta_planet is saying the flickering is normal. How can it be normal when it only started to do it 5 days after using it.
> Shouldn't it have been flickering right when I opened the box?
> i am very very disappointed right now with his run around explanation of "this is normal" I know it is not because no one else is reporting it and why is it only happening after 5 days of usage and not right out of the box..


It is normal to see some weirdness coming out of sleep, but I have yet to see what you are seeing when coming from sleep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackylegs1992*
> 
> Wow not long at all from Korea.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> Mine was delivered in 3 days -- purchased from BCC.


Yea, I have ordered 2 of these from red-cap. It took less time for them to get to Oregon from South Korea than Newegg does to get from southern California....

Tiger.com is even worse on shipping...


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackylegs1992*
> 
> To whose who ordered from the UK, how long did it take to get here?


A week plus customs


----------



## Garvani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Yea, I have ordered 2 of these from red-cap. It took less time for them to get to Oregon from South Korea than Newegg does to get from southern California....


I havn't used ebay that much, i bought a ispi off red-cap on saturday. Does he email a tracking number or do i have to find this through ebay?


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garvani*
> 
> I havn't used ebay that much, i bought a ispi off red-cap on saturday. Does he email a tracking number or do i have to find this through ebay?


through eBay check your My eBay account where your order for the product will have the tracking number it will be stated click on that and then a window will pop up and click on the number again and will take you to the couriers web-site and tracking page


----------



## Garvani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havocG*
> 
> through eBay check your My eBay account where your order for the product will have the tracking number it will be stated click on that and then a window will pop up and click on the number again and will take you to the couriers web-site and tracking page


Ahh thanks for that! It hasn't got a tracking number yet, having bought it on Saturday i guess it will get dispatched on monday.


----------



## sixfiveoh

I've had my Shimian for a few weeks now, ordered from ta_planet. Ordered over the memorial day weekend, and was here by Wednesday. Crazy fast shipping. Monitor is beautiful, didn't get a pixel perfect or anything, but there are zero dead pixels (that I can notice), no problems with the bezel or anything, no yellowing, but there is a bit of light bleed on the bottom, only noticeable when the screen is black. Have a few questions...

I got the DVI/HDMI/RGB version that I have my xfinity cable plugged in via HDMI, looks great. Was wondering if anyone knows if there's an IR receiver on these screens so I could use a remote with it? It looks like next to the power light there's some kind of receiver, but not sure.

Also, anyone using an HD7870 with this monitor? Any insight on how smooth it's been with games? Currently have an HD5670 and have to drop down to 1080 to run Crysis 2


----------



## RogueRAZR

Just purchased min today.
Got it from ebay, they report it will arrive by the 24th at the latest.
Cant wait to get it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-Wide-QHD-PC-Monitor-DVI-D-2560x1440-USA-110V-NEW-/271046540951?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3f1ba1fe97
Thats the actual one I bought.
Ill let you know when it arrives if I find anything special about it.


----------



## kcobra

I'm a bit lost on dual 2560x1440 monitor support with the Radeon 7970 cards. Will the following 7970 Sapphire card work out of the box with two of these Achieva Shimian "Lite" monitors?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102982

It comes with a mini-dp to dvi adapter, but various posts seem to say one must run a $100 "active" display port to DVI adapter. Any help/advice is appreciated.


----------



## Fultonloyn

i ordered on friday..Can i Expect it Tuesday? Houston here.

I emailed him, but no response. is this normal? Also, No tracking number yet...


----------



## Garvani

Wearing my F5 button out hitting refresh on myebay hoping for the tracking number to appear.. come on you good thing!


----------



## p0llk4t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcobra*
> 
> I'm a bit lost on dual 2560x1440 monitor support with the Radeon 7970 cards. Will the following 7970 Sapphire card work out of the box with two of these Achieva Shimian "Lite" monitors?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102982
> It comes with a mini-dp to dvi adapter, but various posts seem to say one must run a $100 "active" display port to DVI adapter. Any help/advice is appreciated.


According to the features tab on Newegg, that card has a 2560 x 1600 DL-DVI, which is Dual-Link DVI. This will work fine with the Shimian Lite. The monitor comes with a Dual-Link DVI cable so you will be fine. There is no need to mess with using the mini-dp at all.

Edit. Sorry, I missed that fact that you said dual monitor support. You may have to get an active mini DP - > Dual-Link DVI connector to run 2 of these Shimian Lite monitors. I found one at Monoprice for $70 and I will post the results of my testing when I get it, probably on Tuesday.

It's interesting to note that your card says it supports 4096 x 2160 HDMI. So maybe that card would allow you to use a passive HDMI - > DVI connection. I'm not sure though.

It looks like that video card comes with plenty of connectors for you to test before you have to resort to using an active mDP -> DL-DVI


----------



## p0llk4t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Hey thanks for testing it out. Any luck so far?


Sorry ronquilent, apparently I'm limited on the number of private messages that I can send until my post count is up over 10.

Just to catch others up on a private conversation I was having with ronquilent, we are trying to figure out if we can get the Shimian Lite to work at full resolution over a passive HDMI -> DVI connection so that laptop users without other options, such as a mini-DP or Dual-Link DVI port on the laptop itself, might be able to use this monitor.

In any case, I set a custom resolution of 2560x1440 @ 40 hz and restarted. My XPS laptop shows the monitor is connected and enabled and the laptop acts like the monitor is there and working properly. However, the monitor itself does not turn on. The blue power light just blinks. I even tried the a custom resolution set at 35 hz, since I read on some other forums that people were successful doing this to use the Dell 27" via HDMI - > DVI at full resolution.

I upgraded my Nvidia GT 445M to the latest drivers just to make sure that wasn't causing any issues and retested. I'm not sure what else I can try to get that to work.

Also, to follow up on a previous post, I did order an active mini DP -> Dual-Link DVI at the same time I ordered the monitor and I will post the results of that test once I get it. I found one on Monoprice that had decent reviews and at $70 was one of the cheaper ones I found.


----------



## kuyamark

Theres a typhoon that hit south korea so all flights are cancelled and they are on storm watch. Thats what i was told by the ebay seller


----------



## crazykid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonkeySeraph*
> 
> Sorry to repeat this, but I never quite got an answer.
> I just got my Shimian from green-sum a few days ago. However, I'm pretty worried that the panel I got is DOA. The power brick (with the included power cable) works fine and the power brick's LED lights up. I tested the power brick (it's a Welltronics) with a multimeter and it outputs 25V as it should. However, as soon as I plug the power brick into the monitor, the power brick's LED goes out. What's more, the LED in the lower right corner of the monitor never turns on (it's not even red/blue/flashing) even when the power brick is plugged in. In short, the monitor refuses to power on. I have some pictures of what I'm talking about here on imgur.
> I've tried fiddling with the buttons on the back, using a different power cable, and plugging the power brick into different wall outlets, but to no avail. Anybody have an ideas on what I might be doing wrong? Otherwise, is there anyone who can confirm my fears and definitively tell me that the panel is DOA?


I hope your issue was resolved. I had a simiar situation few weeks ago. My two Shimian Monitors work great, but when I was moving them to mount, disconnected the power cable. When I hooked it up, the power brick's LED went out. Thought I had shorted the circuit board and unplugged the cable, took a light and looked at the cable and monitor power input socket and found I had pushed the cable in wrong. When I corrected it, the monitor started working again. Looks like there is a protection mechanism in the power brick to prevent the montior getting short circuited.


----------



## Havolice

just watched tracking and mine is wrongly sent to belgium







great going ****ed up the costums and now ****ed up travel route sigh incompetence these days


----------



## Garvani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havolice*
> 
> just watched tracking and mine is wrongly sent to belgium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great going ****ed up the costums and now ****ed up travel route sigh incompetence these days


Who did you get yours through?
I ordered mine through red-cap on saturday, expected to see a tracking number by now as its past 5pm on monday in korea, but that hasn't happened. Hearing all these really fast shipments got me excited, but alas it dosn't look like ill get a 3day turnaround.


----------



## Havolice

Big cloth craft

im on my ipsi now







tbh this was dhl's fault bcc realy packed it wel
no dead pixels so far but i do have some dusts behind the glass panel

anybody got a guide how i can remove the glass

* inspected al dots that i thought to be dead seems dust behind the panel guh * so far realy pleased tho


----------



## andy4theherd

for those asking about color profiles and settings, make sure you allow the monitor time to "burn in". i got mine last thursday and it was VERY yellow out of the box. after several hours of use the past few days the yellow look is completely gone. i even tried using an ICC profile from another poster that had the yellow look. it made my monitor VERY blue...lol.


----------



## Phasio

Hello guys 

I just ordered a Shimian IPSI from BCC, I was wondering if anyone knows if it can be overclocked to 100+HZ? I tried doing a search, but couldn't find anything, I figure it's because its a relatively new monitor on the market.

I ordered it without knowing if it can be OC'ed, and it's not a dealbreaker for me - I'd just like to get as much out of the screen as possible







Can't wait to put my hands on it!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phasio*
> 
> Hello guys
> I just ordered a Shimian IPSI from BCC, I was wondering if anyone knows if it can be overclocked to 100+HZ? I tried doing a search, but couldn't find anything, I figure it's because its a relatively new monitor on the market.
> I ordered it without knowing if it can be OC'ed, and it's not a dealbreaker for me - I'd just like to get as much out of the screen as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to put my hands on it!


Not very likely. There haven't been any of those coming out for some time now.

Does anyone know if those add in boards to let you OC them are released yet?


----------



## Arkidas

Okay I just received my 2 Shimian lite monitors from ta_planet. I have opened one up and connected to the Dual-DVI port of my Ati 7970 card. The monitor worked perfectly for one minute - but then it started to show red lines ALL over. UNUSABLE. Any ideas? Already contacted the seller but says he is away until the 18th so I'm not sure if he'll respond yet.


----------



## Tegiri Nenashi

_Both_ monitors started malfunctioning exactly the same way? The the problem is elsewhere.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcobra*
> 
> I'm a bit lost on dual 2560x1440 monitor support with the Radeon 7970 cards. Will the following 7970 Sapphire card work out of the box with two of these Achieva Shimian "Lite" monitors?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102982
> It comes with a mini-dp to dvi adapter, but various posts seem to say one must run a $100 "active" display port to DVI adapter. Any help/advice is appreciated.


I had to get an active mini-DP to DVI D/L adapter to run both of mine. Sucks that the 7970's don't have two D/L DVI ports...


----------



## kcobra

Got a call from Fedex today wanting a FCC number and other info so the monitor would make it past customs. They said they had also contacted the shipper (red-cap). One would think red-cap would understand how to properly ship these monitors to the US, considering the number of units they sell.


----------



## integlspwr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkidas*
> 
> Okay I just received my 2 Shimian lite monitors from ta_planet. I have opened one up and connected to the Dual-DVI port of my Ati 7970 card. The monitor worked perfectly for one minute - but then it started to show red lines ALL over. UNUSABLE. Any ideas? Already contacted the seller but says he is away until the 18th so I'm not sure if he'll respond yet.


able to test monitors on another computer / system ?


----------



## Lazlonius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcobra*
> 
> Got a call from Fedex today wanting a FCC number and other info so the monitor would make it past customs. They said they had also contacted the shipper (red-cap). One would think red-cap would understand how to properly ship these monitors to the US, considering the number of units they sell.


Mine arrived from Red Cap without any problems.
He normally ships DHL - could have just been an oversight.


----------



## Garvani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcobra*
> 
> Got a call from Fedex today wanting a FCC number and other info so the monitor would make it past customs. They said they had also contacted the shipper (red-cap). One would think red-cap would understand how to properly ship these monitors to the US, considering the number of units they sell.


Seems a bit armature but im sure it was an oversight. Did you receive a tracking number? I ordered mine from red-cap around the same time as you (ordered on friday and i posted a few hours beforehand saying i had just ordered mine) but haven't received a tracking number yet which is a little discerning.


----------



## kcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garvani*
> 
> Seems a bit armature but im sure it was an oversight. Did you receive a tracking number? I ordered mine from red-cap around the same time as you (ordered on friday and i posted a few hours beforehand saying i had just ordered mine) but haven't received a tracking number yet which is a little discerning.


Yep, I did receive a tracking number this morning. The Fedex person said they would need the FCC ID and other info before customs would let the package enter the country. I guess I will just keep watching the tracking info and see if it get's hung up or not.


----------



## Lazlonius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garvani*
> 
> Seems a bit armature but im sure it was an oversight. Did you receive a tracking number? I ordered mine from red-cap around the same time as you (ordered on friday and i posted a few hours beforehand saying i had just ordered mine) but haven't received a tracking number yet which is a little discerning.


I ordered on Tuesday evening and received on Friday - I received a tracking number through ebay nothing from Red Cap- I went to my purchase history and there was a tracking number associated with it. I was nervous as hell for 3 days but the freaking monitor is awesome and was well worth it.

edit: actually the link in ebay did not work so I had to copy the tracking number then go to DHL.com and paste it in.

Or you can use this site http://www.packagemapping.com/ that I found in this thread but there is no telling who else gets the info from it.


----------



## Garvani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazlonius*
> 
> I ordered on Tuesday evening and received on Friday - I received a tracking number through ebay nothing from Red Cap- I went to my purchase history and there was a tracking number associated with it. I was nervous as hell for 3 days but the freaking monitor is awesome and was well worth it.


Ive looked in my purchase history and there is a tracking number section but it is blank. i hope he has sent it and just hasnt passed on the tracking information.. ill send them an email now and see if i can get a tracking number out of them.


----------



## p0llk4t

Typhoon Sanba rocks South Korea

As someone posted previously, South Korea got hit with a typhoon on Monday that caused flights to be canceled and loss of power to some areas. That may be causing the delay. I ordered from red-cap last week and had no issues. Mine was shipped DHL as well.


----------



## Garvani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0llk4t*
> 
> Typhoon Sanba rocks South Korea
> As someone posted previously, South Korea got hit with a typhoon on Monday that caused flights to be canceled and loss of power to some areas. That may be causing the delay. I ordered from red-cap last week and had no issues. Mine was shipped DHL as well.


Yep this maybe the case but kcobra ordered at the same time from the same seller, and he has received a tracking number and whats more his monitors have hit customs.. Hopefully red-cap has sent mine and failed to notify me of the tracking number. Its no big deal, id like them now of course but as long as i get it before the weekend ill be happy


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcobra*
> 
> Yep, I did receive a tracking number this morning. The Fedex person said they would need the FCC ID and other info before customs would let the package enter the country. I guess I will just keep watching the tracking info and see if it get's hung up or not.


Looks like he forgot to fill out FCC Form 740, given the Typhoon that hit I am not sure if his operation has been disrupted, but I imagine he can get it taken car of for you.


----------



## kcobra

About my shipment, it has not hit US customs yet. The Fedex person was just telling me it would be held in customs if they did not receive the proper info. The Fedex tracking only shows the shipment info received. Does not show the monitors have been picked up. I pinged red-cap via Ebay about the missing info. Fedex was also supposed to contact him directly.


----------



## Macnot4me

So I'm soon to be a member of this _club_ as I ordered my ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite from red-cap Thursday, September 13th. I was somewhat concerned buying from overseas and Ebay (which I have not done before). The next morning however, I get a phone call from FedEx saying they need a FCC form completed, so I provide my email to get the form which gets sent to me right away along with a shipment statement indicating 100 units being sent! Most of the information on the form I have no idea how to complete and I sure enough wasn't buying 100 monitors (just 1). I then googled "Achieva Shimian FCC form" and found a number of other people had this happen to them and most say the seller (all different sellers) most likely just completed a form incorrectly. So I call FedEx back explaining how I do not have the information to complete the form and I am not signing for purchasing 100 monitors when that's not the case. I also mentioned what I read on the Internet about similar occurrences. FedEx was very nice about it and asked me to contact the seller to ask them to contact FedEx. (I did notice that my purchase was held in customs as "Clearance delay - Import." I messaged red-cap through Ebay and received a response a day later basically saying not to worry as they would take care of it. Red-cap was very nice about it and reassuring. I just now noticed my FedEx tracking information has been updated to "International shipment release - Import." I assume this means red-cap has taken care of the issue and FedEx has released the monitor from customs and it is on its way. I am supposed to receive the monitor in two days which would bring it to a total of six days in transit. Seems like mine got out of S. Korea just before the Typhoon hit. I'm now hoping everything is fine with the rest of the delivery and workings of the monitor. Can't wait!


----------



## Arkidas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tegiri Nenashi*
> 
> _Both_ monitors started malfunctioning exactly the same way? The the problem is elsewhere.


No the other one is working well. The first one works for 2 seconds if I let it rest but then red mess appears again. I just it's simply defect. We'll see how the seller resolves it.


----------



## Garvani

ugggh well i got a reply from red-cap.. Looks like my shipment got effected by the typhoon.. Im guessing the bit about dust etc he just adds as i didn't get a perfect pixel model?? No tracking number yet either lol

First my question:
Quote:


> Dear red-cap,
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just wondering what the tracking number for this is?
> 
> Thanks


His reply:
Quote:


> Dear
> we are ready to send your order
> please confirm that this monitor might have some dust and defective pixels on the screen
> 
> thank you
> 
> Sincerely yours
> Red-Cap


----------



## sergeh

Hey guys, I'm about to pull the trigger on Shimian but I'm having a hard time deciding between the Lite and the IPSI.

Is the build quality different between those two? My office gets a good amount of sunlight during the afternoon but I can block out most of it, I'm afraid that the tempered glass one would be too reflective but I'm not sure...

Also has anyone been able to remove the glass on the IPSI models? I'd hate getting a monitor with noticeable dust!


----------



## elevatedpixels

I've had the shimian lite for about two weeks now. It is great! I got the monitor from accessorieswhole. No dead pixels/stuck pixels. Theres a little light bleed on all four sides but to be honest the U2711 and the apple cinema
Display have this problem. Awesome buy. I am next going for the Crossover 2720MDP (display port)and the yamakasi q271 (HDMI 1.4a) to support a three monitor set up using my gtx 670. Not going to be used for gaming really just video editing. If i game i'll game on one monitor. Does anyone use the Shimian on a gtx 670/680? Does it work?


----------



## Garvani

Received tracking number. but to add to my delay it looks like it missed the flight out of korea today as well. Estimated delivery of next tuesday! ("free express worldwide shipping" they say, economy shipping you get) This is going to be a long week.. Has anyone else had activity after 4:30pm from Busan, or is that it for today?
Quote:


> Service type INTL Economy
> 
> Sep 18, 2012 2:05 AM
> Shipment information sent to FedEx
> 
> Sep 18, 2012 4:35 PM
> Picked up BUSAN KR
> Package received after FedEx cutoff
> 
> Estimated delivery Sep 26, 2012 by 6:00 PM


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elevatedpixels*
> 
> Does anyone use the Shimian on a gtx 670/680? Does it work?


works 100% flawlessly on my EVGA GTX 670

i ended up overclocking my 670 yesterday to compensate for the loss in fps going from 1920x1080 to 2560x1440.


----------



## Havolice

update on my Ipsi

still going awesome
Power brick doesnt get hot at all monitor scales oO oddly i thought it only did 2560x1440
no wierd flashes even out of sleeping mode

overal pretty damned satisfied surround gaming setup incomming soon


----------



## kcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garvani*
> 
> Received tracking number. but to add to my delay it looks like it missed the flight out of korea today as well. Estimated delivery of next tuesday! ("free express worldwide shipping" they say, economy shipping you get) This is going to be a long week.. Has anyone else had activity after 4:30pm from Busan, or is that it for today?


Mine shows the same thing. Picked up 11:21 am Sept 18 by Fedex. Estimated delivery Monday Sept 24th.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Does anybody know anything about the QH270-IPSI? I can't seem to find anybody with this exact model, everybody seems to have the QH270-IPSBS. I am about to pull the trigger on this mnitor and wanted to know if there is anything I should look out for. Also I have heard great things about the square trade warranty service but I'm unsure how to go about it, Do I purchase the warranty at the same time I purchase the monitor or could I wait a day or two?


----------



## Sigmandis

I just got my Shimian monitor setup and I've got a problem.

I've tried multiple ports on both my GTX 460s and a handful of D-DVI cables (including the one that came with the monitor) however the screen problem stays the same.

The screen is recognized by the computer, and the computer recommends the 2560 x 1440 size, but the color is completely messed up. I've attached a picture for reference. Anyone have some tips to potentially resolve the issue or is it something I'm going to have to ship back to the seller?


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigmandis*
> 
> I just got my Shimian monitor setup and I've got a problem.
> I've tried multiple ports on both my GTX 460s and a handful of D-DVI cables (including the one that came with the monitor) however the screen problem stays the same.
> The screen is recognized by the computer, and the computer recommends the 2560 x 1440 size, but the color is completely messed up. I've attached a picture for reference. Anyone have some tips to potentially resolve the issue or is it something I'm going to have to ship back to the seller?


what model 460s do you have? If they are the 768MB variant you could be facing a Vram issue, Also I would try reinstalling drivers before saying it's the monitor just to be sure.









Also I would try a lower resolution just for testing purposes.

Edit:
The Vram issue is unlikely when I think about it but I wouldn't dismiss it though, As for the monitor have you tested it on another GPU?


----------



## Garvani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigmandis*
> 
> I just got my Shimian monitor setup and I've got a problem.
> I've tried multiple ports on both my GTX 460s and a handful of D-DVI cables (including the one that came with the monitor) however the screen problem stays the same.
> The screen is recognized by the computer, and the computer recommends the 2560 x 1440 size, but the color is completely messed up. I've attached a picture for reference. Anyone have some tips to potentially resolve the issue or is it something I'm going to have to ship back to the seller?


Do you get normal colors when it boots? does it show the windows seven loading screen?

Hearing some pretty bad storys about these monitors in the last couple of days, the quality of these may have deteriorated.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

I just placed my order for an Achieva QH270-IPSI from Bigclothcraft. Can't wait to get me some 1440P action.


----------



## Garvani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I just placed my order for an Achieva QH270-IPSI from Bigclothcraft. Can't wait to get me some 1440P action.


Now to play the waiting game! mine hasnt even left korea yet and i ordered on friday


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garvani*
> 
> Now to play the waiting game! mine hasnt even left korea yet and i ordered on friday


It will be here when It gets here I suppose, Sad that it will take that long but meh everything good in life you have to wait for.









On another note I guess we can be shimian brothers.


----------



## Sigmandis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garvani*
> 
> Do you get normal colors when it boots? does it show the windows seven loading screen?
> Hearing some pretty bad storys about these monitors in the last couple of days, the quality of these may have deteriorated.


It doesn't show normal colors on boot or when I change any of the settings. I was about to stick a fork in it and call it done when I decided to hook it to my girlfriends system. She's got an ATI HD 5570 and the screen worked perfectly. I've updated my NVIDIA cards to the latest driver, and from what I've seen the 460 is supposed to be compatible. At least I know its not the monitor now, but I'm stumped as to how to get it to work with my system.


----------



## Garvani

Have you tried taking out one of your 460's and trying in non-sli..

Failing that i dont know what you can do, it appears they arn't compatible, good reason to upgrade those cards tho







although thats probably not what you want to hear


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

If all else fails you could try a reinstall of Win7. Would eliminate any software incompatibilities...


----------



## devlynsyde

So the Shimian is currently the cheapest of the Korean IPS screens. Is there any reason not to go with this display versus any of the others?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

All the same panels so not really. You are paying for the superior stands and aesthetics mostly...


----------



## p0llk4t

Mini DisplayPort | Thunderbolt + USB to Dual-Link DVI Adapter found on Monoprice.com works great with my Dell XPS laptop. It was the cheapest active mDP -> Dual-Link DVI that I found. I got it for $65 shipped using CATALOG12 coupon for 10% off this month.

My XPS has a Nvidia GT 445M


----------



## JanqeD

Give you guys an update my Shimian from Green-Sum is still running strong still perfect quality no dead, no dust no nothing I am also running the lite version. Best purchase I've ever made I'll see what I can do about pictures just got my wife a new $600 Camera so hopefully I can get some good pics up for you guys!


----------



## b0z0

How's gaming on these monitors? Any major ghosting or input lag that any of you can tell? I'm wanting to go IPS due to colors. My BenQ 120hz is nice but the color quality is lacking heavily.


----------



## Aden Florian

Can't believe I'm just now hearing about this.

Any suggestions for best place to buy? (Fast shipping, good return policy?)

Been stuck with these crappy ASUS LED's for too long.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> How's gaming on these monitors? Any major ghosting or input lag that any of you can tell? I'm wanting to go IPS due to colors. My BenQ 120hz is nice but the color quality is lacking heavily.


it is 60 hz but so far no input lag and no reverse ghosting normal ghosting isnt realy there atleast i cannot tell
i used to have a dell 2711 and that one had ghosting up the rear and and sold it 3 days later
im LOVING my shimian ipsi


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havolice*
> 
> it is 60 hz but so far no input lag


Just to ensure the correct info is given - there definitely is input lag with this monitor.

Just because you have no idea how to tell if it is present or can not tell it if it is there, does not mean it has no input lag.


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Havolice*
> 
> it is 60 hz but so far no input lag
> 
> 
> 
> Just to ensure the correct info is given - there definitely is input lag with this monitor.
> 
> Just because you have no idea how to tell if it is present or can not tell it if it is there, does not mean it has no input lag.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> By taking a look at our images from the Shimian, we can see that our hypothesis was validated. *Latency of this monitor is about 32ms*, 2 frames at 60Hz refresh rate. Seeing as the 3007 is a highly regarded monitor in terms of it's low display latency, this is high praise for such a low cost product.


From PC Perspective's Review

Not arguing anything, just putting out the facts.

EDIT:

Here's a quick review by Anand that could be added to the OP: (He cites overclock.net)
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5885/the-achieva-shimian-qh270-a-350-27inch-wqhd-sips-display


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> Just to ensure the correct info is given - there definitely is input lag with this monitor.
> Just because you have no idea how to tell if it is present or can not tell it if it is there, does not mean it has no input lag.


thanks for the bash

what i ment is its not noticable al led lcd have it but as to a point of it being a annoyance
and yes i know what input lag is so thanks keep your perceptions about me to yourself thanks


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*
> 
> From PC Perspective's Review
> Not arguing anything, just putting out the facts.
> EDIT:
> Here's a quick review by Anand that could be added to the OP: (He cites overclock.net)
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5885/the-achieva-shimian-qh270-a-350-27inch-wqhd-sips-display


tbh i whould take some of these tests with a realy BIG grain of salt i seen more then 1 review of the korean displays and every test the input lag is different i think tftcentral had a few tests aswel not sure tho

edit
it was the hazro put its the same panel same pcb I BELIEVE anyway not sure
they tested both the dvi only and the multi inputs
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/hazro_hz27wa.htm

dvi only had 8 ms multi input 28

to the truth i had a dell 2711 wich has input lag of 30 and i realy noticed the input lag on that display in battle field and left 4 dead i dont at all on this shimian


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havolice*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*
> 
> From PC Perspective's Review
> Not arguing anything, just putting out the facts.
> EDIT:
> Here's a quick review by Anand that could be added to the OP: (He cites overclock.net)
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5885/the-achieva-shimian-qh270-a-350-27inch-wqhd-sips-display
> 
> 
> 
> tbh i whould take some of these tests with a realy BIG grain of salt i seen more then 1 review of the korean displays and every test the input lag is different i think tftcentral had a few tests aswel not sure tho
> 
> edit
> it was the hazro put its the same panel same pcb I BELIEVE anyway not sure
> they tested both the dvi only and the multi inputs
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/hazro_hz27wa.htm
> 
> dvi only had 8 ms multi input 28
> 
> to the truth i had a dell 2711 wich has input lag of 30 and i realy noticed the input lag on that display in battle field and left 4 dead i dont at all on this shimian
Click to expand...

Care to post the TFT central review for us? And quote what they found the input lag to be, and maybe someone could add and average of the stats to the OP.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*
> 
> Care to post the TFT central review for us? And quote what they found the input lag to be, and maybe someone could add and average of the stats to the OP.


link is in there hehe its the hazro like i said but i believe there identical not sure tho


----------



## Aden Florian

Thanks, who'd you buy it from btw, I'm still trying to decide where to buy mine.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*
> 
> Thanks, who'd you buy it from btw, I'm still trying to decide where to buy mine.


Bigclothcraft great email support to


----------



## codeoptimist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*
> 
> Thanks, who'd you buy it from btw, I'm still trying to decide where to buy mine.


I bought from red-cap and had a very positive experience. I didn't order the perfect pixel version, but I have yet to see any defective pixels on my screen.

So far, it's been almost 2 months and the screen is still working great! I'm just about ready to pull the trigger on a 2nd.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*
> 
> Care to post the TFT central review for us? And quote what they found the input lag to be, and maybe someone could add and average of the stats to the OP.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiBo8NRm1d8&feature=endscreen&NR=1

this is the crossover version also korean display


----------



## Aden Florian

Just bought a perfect pixel from red-cap.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*
> 
> Just bought a perfect pixel from red-cap.


grats im sure you will like it


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigmandis*
> 
> I just got my Shimian monitor setup and I've got a problem.
> I've tried multiple ports on both my GTX 460s and a handful of D-DVI cables (including the one that came with the monitor) however the screen problem stays the same.
> The screen is recognized by the computer, and the computer recommends the 2560 x 1440 size, but the color is completely messed up. I've attached a picture for reference. Anyone have some tips to potentially resolve the issue or is it something I'm going to have to ship back to the seller?


that's what my normal screen looks like when I plug both my monitors in


----------



## mirox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havocG*
> 
> that's what my normal screen looks like when I plug both my monitors in


So, I just bought a monitor for myself after having good luck buying ~14 or so of these for work, and I'm getting the same green scan lines.. They didn't even send the proper glass monitor in the first place.

I believe it's a monitor hardware failure as I've tested two separate gfx cards on different machines, tried different cables etc, tried as primary....

Any feedback on this would be great. The seller (bigclothcraft) is yet to reply to my inquiry. Quite frustrating.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devlynsyde*
> 
> So the Shimian is currently the cheapest of the Korean IPS screens. Is there any reason not to go with this display versus any of the others?


You don't have to rip it appart to attach a better stand. Its price isn't bumped up by people who have selective reading skills, they see "Catleap", "Overclock" and not much else.


----------



## Sigmandis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirox*
> 
> So, I just bought a monitor for myself after having good luck buying ~14 or so of these for work, and I'm getting the same green scan lines.. They didn't even send the proper glass monitor in the first place.
> I believe it's a monitor hardware failure as I've tested two separate gfx cards on different machines, tried different cables etc, tried as primary....
> Any feedback on this would be great. The seller (bigclothcraft) is yet to reply to my inquiry. Quite frustrating.


I had this exact same problem and got my monitor from the exact same seller (bigclothcraft). I was ready to demand he ship me a replacement after I tried multiple resolutions, every port on both my GTX 460s, pulled one of the 460s out and ran it off a single card, everything I could think of and nothing changed. Then I plugged it into my girlfriend's computer and the monitor worked perfectly. I figured its a perfect excuse to order an upgrade and I've got a GTX 680 coming. I'll report back when I get the card and try it on my system.


----------



## Jackylegs1992

Just got mine from green-sum

the backlight bleeding is terrible.










its like that, ugh...


----------



## Macnot4me

My non-perfect pixel Shimian-Lite arrived yesterday from red-cap to the East Coast USA in five days. Upon doing dead/stuck pixel tests I could not find one dead/stuck pixel. There does appear to be some backlight bleed in the corners, but this is only noticable with a totally black screen. I've noticed BLB on other (non Shimian) TN and TFT monitors as well. The blacks appear much blacker on the Shimian (especially in the center regions of the monitor. When I set-up the monitor I noticed it was a bit difficult to know which way to align the power plug when putting it into the monitor and also that the video cable was not that flexible and somewhat difficult to plug into the monitor. I have a GeForce GT8800 w/500MB VRAM and it detected the monitor right away and the BIOS screen showed up along with the WIndows screen albeit in the lower resolution that had previously been set for my other monitor. It was easy to change resolution to native 2560x1440 and again all screens seemed to display correctly on restart. So far, I'm happy with my purchase and my choice of using red-cap as seller. I found the Lagom LCD monitor test pages useful in checking the monitor along with the standard BLB and dead/stuck pixel tests found elsewhere.


----------



## RogueRAZR

Got mine today!
Really impressed with the speed of shipping.

Unfortunately, like the guy above, Mine has really bad Backlight Bleeding.
Every corner but the top right is bad. Also there is a long strip almost all the way across the top edge.
Luckily if I turn the brightness all the way down it almost isn't noticeable.

Perhaps Ill pull the case apart and see if its just a pressure point issue.

Anyway, its really awesome to be able to view 2 full webpages side by side and not have to scroll.
Also gaming has been extreme =D
Cant be too pissed considering I practically bought a $1000 monitor for $280.


----------



## kcobra

Red-cap took care of the Fedex issues with the FCc number and what not. Got my two Shimian Lites today (ordered Friday evening). I have not looked the screens over real close, but they seem very nice. No dead pixels or bad backlight bleed detected with me casual once over of the monitors. Only odd thing is one monitor is about 1/4 of an inch shorter than the other one. Guess stands came from different batches. Gotta love cheap Chinese/Korean quality control.

Concerning video cards, I tried Toasty's patch and custom resolution tool with my 7950 and hooking the second monitor of via the HDMI to DVI adapter that came with the card. No dice. The monitor would show up under display properties but it would never "turn on" with a picture. Still undecided if I want to spring for an active DP to DVI adapter or just get a Nvidia 670 and be done with AMD/ATI ******edness. If Nvidia matched AMD at 2560x1440 resolution performance, there would be no question on switching to the 670. I just hate to switch to a more expensive product with slower performance.


----------



## Garvani

Gratz kcobra on getting yours! and them being good models (apart from the height issue, how odd?).

I too ordered on friday evening from red-cap, about the same time as kcobra, my monitor is still sitting in korea however. All i can put it down to is the joys of living in a remote part of the world (New zealand), although plenty of other people have got them here within the 5day time frame.. I will never use Fedex again, lesson learned!


----------



## mirox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigmandis*
> 
> I had this exact same problem and got my monitor from the exact same seller (bigclothcraft). I was ready to demand he ship me a replacement after I tried multiple resolutions, every port on both my GTX 460s, pulled one of the 460s out and ran it off a single card, everything I could think of and nothing changed. Then I plugged it into my girlfriend's computer and the monitor worked perfectly. I figured its a perfect excuse to order an upgrade and I've got a GTX 680 coming. I'll report back when I get the card and try it on my system.


Thanks for the info. I run two of these at work with 460 GTXs, I will just bring the darn thing in and try it there.

The two cards that didn't work: 465 GTX, 8800GT. Still a bit skeptical that it will work, we'll see... I can't think of a reason it shouldn't work with these other cards. It's listed as compatible. Bigclothcraft just told me to try a different powerbrick and dvi cable. I'm in the rare case where I have access to other power bricks. What gfx card was in your girlfriends PC?


----------



## nexus99

Hi guys - which of thee do you like for low price and a very glossy screen? I think the glossy screens are sooo nice looking. Is the QH270-LITE good enough or should I look for one with glass. Has anyone compared a glass to no glass side by side and made a comparison?


----------



## BritishBob

So Fedex want to charge me cutoms, but I allready have my monitor...







Seems a weird way of doing things.

Anyway, what the best way to pay them... I know I am crazy for wanting to pay but meh, doesn't feel right otherwise.


----------



## ChanJackie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vudabu*
> 
> Problem
> I recently purchased a shimian monitor from dream_seller that does not display any images. I have plugged the monitor into 3 different computers, twice using the DVI-D cable that came with the monitor and a DVI-D to HDMI cable I have. Each time the monitor does get detected by the computer and shows up as digital in the display screen, but no image would show. The monitor stays blank with the blue led blinking. I would change the different display setting, but it would not let me save the setting thus causing the problem. It caused my rig to crash giving me a blue screen as well when I tired to change the display option to show some sort of image on the monitor and it wouldnt let me save the setting.
> I also tried starting it with just the shimian monitor by itself and the same problem occurred with the blank screen and blinking led light.
> ATM I'm using an old 17 " samsung monitor and hoping to dual screen the two
> It came with the cable and the power brick
> any suggesting on how to fix the problem? im using onboard graphics could this be a problem?
> Dream_seller is on vacation so I wont have a response back from him until aug 5


i'm having the same issue. did you fix this issue ?

my monitor is getting detected on my pc but it's not displaying anything. all i see is the blue flashing led.

I hope this has something to do with the integrated graphics card (core i3 processor). i ordered a Geforce 610.

i also tried it on my macbook pro (2010 model) and have the same issue. if i restart my macbook, it will detect the external display but that's it. the monitor doesn't show anything.


----------



## kcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChanJackie*
> 
> i'm having the same issue. did you fix this issue ?
> my monitor is getting detected on my pc but it's not displaying anything. all i see is the blue flashing led.
> I hope this has something to do with the integrated graphics card (core i3 processor). i ordered a Geforce 610.
> i also tried it on my macbook pro (2010 model) and have the same issue. if i restart my macbook, it will detect the external display but that's it. the monitor doesn't show anything.


It's because of the i3 graphics. More specifically, the DVI connector on the motherboard is most likely a single-link connector. Check your motherboard manual to confirm. If the Nvidia 610 card has a dual-link dvi connector (it should) that will work fine.


----------



## andy4theherd

anybody with backlight bleeding issues make sure you lower the brightness setting on the back of the monitor. when i first set it up i thought the buttons on the back were non functioning. my monitor had quite a bit of backlight bleed in the top right and bottom left corners out of the box. i used Nvidia control panel to adjust brightness and other settings, but still had a good amount of bleeding. read a post on here about the adjusting the monitor itself. my brightness setting was maxed out. i lowered it 60% and now looks perfect. can barely see any bleeding on a pure black screen.


----------



## Jackylegs1992

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> anybody with backlight bleeding issues make sure you lower the brightness setting on the back of the monitor. when i first set it up i thought the buttons on the back were non functioning. my monitor had quite a bit of backlight bleed in the top right and bottom left corners out of the box. i used Nvidia control panel to adjust brightness and other settings, but still had a good amount of bleeding. read a post on here about the adjusting the monitor itself. my brightness setting was maxed out. i lowered it 60% and now looks perfect. can barely see any bleeding on a pure black screen.


yep - thanks. mine was on 100% brightness


----------



## PsychD

So today I recieved my new QH270-Lite and it worked perfectly for a few hours. Suddenly the screen decides to display various colour stribes in a flash and then it turns black. The only way to reverse this is turning of my monitor and turning it on again after a few seconds. But it keeps happening after a few minutes.
The power supply is not so warm I would begin to blame it, anyone experienced something similiar?


----------



## Sigmandis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirox*
> 
> So, I just bought a monitor for myself after having good luck buying ~14 or so of these for work, and I'm getting the same green scan lines.. They didn't even send the proper glass monitor in the first place.
> I believe it's a monitor hardware failure as I've tested two separate gfx cards on different machines, tried different cables etc, tried as primary....
> Any feedback on this would be great. The seller (bigclothcraft) is yet to reply to my inquiry. Quite frustrating.


Did you ever make any progress on this? I just installed the GTX 680 I ordered and nothing has changed







I can't really fault the monitor since it works perfectly when hooked to my GFs ATI card in her box, but it looks like the graphics card wasn't the problem.

Does anyone have any additional help they could offer? I've tried different cables, different screen settings, flash my motherboards BIOS, and now even a different high end graphics card. I'm at my wits end. How can my girlfriends $60 graphics card push this monitor and my $500 dollar one can't?


----------



## conntick

Has anyone ever tried to make a triple monitor bezel for these monitors? I understand it is relatively easy to remove the bezel from these monitors, so it seems to me it'd be kind of a neat project.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigmandis*
> 
> Did you ever make any progress on this? I just installed the GTX 680 I ordered and nothing has changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really fault the monitor since it works perfectly when hooked to my GFs ATI card in her box, but it looks like the graphics card wasn't the problem.
> Does anyone have any additional help they could offer? I've tried different cables, different screen settings, flash my motherboards BIOS, and now even a different high end graphics card. I'm at my wits end. How can my girlfriends $60 graphics card push this monitor and my $500 dollar one can't?


Have you tried a different DVI cable? Sometimes the cables can be at fault from time to time.


----------



## foreversnow124

I'm new here...
So I got my Shimian a few days ago. However I just got my cables today. I have a Thinkpad W520. The cable I bought was a Bizlink Display Port to DVI-D. After I connected everything to the computer, my laptop screen just freaked out and became super low resolution. While there's no reaction on the Shimian other than the blue light flashing on the bottom of the monitor....
It seems that my computer can recognize Shimian, but I can't get this to work.....This is really frustrating...
Any suggestion? Maybe I bought the wrong cable?

Thank you so much.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreversnow124*
> 
> I'm new here...
> So I got my Shimian a few days ago. However I just got my cables today. I have a Thinkpad W520. The cable I bought was a Bizlink Display Port to DVI-D. After I connected everything to the computer, my laptop screen just freaked out and became super low resolution. While there's no reaction on the Shimian other than the blue light flashing on the bottom of the monitor....
> It seems that my computer can recognize Shimian, but I can't get this to work.....This is really frustrating...
> Any suggestion? Maybe I bought the wrong cable?
> Thank you so much.


You need a DVI-I cable, I believe. Did your screen come with a cable?


----------



## Sigmandis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Have you tried a different DVI cable? Sometimes the cables can be at fault from time to time.


Tried three of them. Its really perplexing because the auction specifically said the screen wasn't compatible with the HD 5570, but I plugged it into my girlfriends 5570 and it worked just fine...not that that card is going to push the gaming content I have in mind. Yet when I plug it into the GTX 460 or GTX 680 its the same issue.

Could it potentially be a motherboard issue? I've got a Gigabyte X58-UD3R, but I flashed the BIOS and nothing changed.

I'm really at my wits end with this. The monitor works with a card its advertised to not work with, and it completly falls on its face with a card its reported to work perfectly with.

URL to auction here http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tempered-Glass-27-Inch-Achieva-QH270-IPSI-2560x1440-WQHD-Quad-HD-Monitor-S-IPS-/130749416800?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D2187981567377053410%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D140851393908%26

Seller is bigclothcraft


----------



## foreversnow124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> You need a DVI-I cable, I believe. Did your screen come with a cable?


The monitor comes with the DVI-D. I guess it's just what everyone got with their monitor...but since there isn't such a slot on my laptop, I bought the Bizlink cable. One side is DVI-D, the other side is USB and display port.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigmandis*
> 
> Did you ever make any progress on this? I just installed the GTX 680 I ordered and nothing has changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really fault the monitor since it works perfectly when hooked to my GFs ATI card in her box, but it looks like the graphics card wasn't the problem.
> Does anyone have any additional help they could offer? I've tried different cables, different screen settings, flash my motherboards BIOS, and now even a different high end graphics card. I'm at my wits end. How can my girlfriends $60 graphics card push this monitor and my $500 dollar one can't?


It seems to me that that the settings for your Nvidia cards has to be the problem.
Not the monitor, not the cable, only happens with Nvidia. Chances of both Nvidia cards defective = minimal. Check your settings.


----------



## mirox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigmandis*
> 
> Did you ever make any progress on this? I just installed the GTX 680 I ordered and nothing has changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really fault the monitor since it works perfectly when hooked to my GFs ATI card in her box, but it looks like the graphics card wasn't the problem.
> Does anyone have any additional help they could offer? I've tried different cables, different screen settings, flash my motherboards BIOS, and now even a different high end graphics card. I'm at my wits end. How can my girlfriends $60 graphics card push this monitor and my $500 dollar one can't?


OK-- I am lucky because I have the ideal test environment. I use two of these monitors at work. I tested with a working power brick / dvi cable that I've used for 3+ months. I tested on 3 separate machines.

Here is the behavior. I have tested multiple times with both power bricks.

Monitor will turn on OK for 10sec-1min, and green problem will happen (regardless of power supply).
Turning the monitor on/off does not help this process. And the green issue quickly becomes worse line by line until it's like our screenshots.

Letting the monitor sit for a few hours (Yes, hours) seems to turn it back on to the 'OK For 10sec-1min'.

The shipped power brick seemed to cause the green issue to happen more quickly (though, this was not well tested).

Your graphics cards are fine, the dvi cables are fine, *your monitor is bad, just like mine*. I am trying to go through the return process now. Best of luck, this is a horrid situation, however, the seller seems to be working with me (also bigclothcraft). Will keep you posted if anything else important happens.

Edit: Does your GF's ATI card work on the monitor for more than 5 minutes? The green issue isn't immediate for me, it takes at least 10sec. I have only tested with NVidia cards here, (460gtx, 465gtx, 8800gt). Still think the monitor is bad, though!

EDIT again:

I have the monitor hooked up to an ATI card now for my friend, seems to be working just fine (5minutes so far). I'll end up just swapping an nvidia compatible monitor.. but what a nightmare. Maybe there's some nvidia settings that would make it compatible?


----------



## Tukuto

I just received my Shimian QH270 monitor today. It was working fine for awhile then the screen went black, but the back light stayed on. Also the blue light indicating power on is staying on and blue. Anyone have any issues like this or know what could be wrong?


----------



## Garvani

So they have a preference to AMD cards then?? Kind of strange, there must be a setting somewhere, or a driver issue? good sign for me though as i have 2x AMD cards lol.. My monitor is still on its way, nearly a week since i ordered it, its in singapore at the moment, having just come from China and before that Korea.. It will have seen more of the world than me buy the time it actually arrives..

However, page after page lately all we have is people complaining.. To anyone out there considering buying one, you should probably think again!!! It seems as if the quality has REALLY tanked lately


----------



## mirox

Our batches of monitors from 04/2012 & 07/2012 were good, my personal one monitor from 9/2012 batch only seemed to work on AMD as previously noted.


----------



## Sigmandis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirox*
> 
> OK-- I am lucky because I have the ideal test environment. I use two of these monitors at work. I tested with a working power brick / dvi cable that I've used for 3+ months. I tested on 3 separate machines.
> Here is the behavior. I have tested multiple times with both power bricks.
> Monitor will turn on OK for 10sec-1min, and green problem will happen (regardless of power supply).
> Turning the monitor on/off does not help this process. And the green issue quickly becomes worse line by line until it's like our screenshots.
> Letting the monitor sit for a few hours (Yes, hours) seems to turn it back on to the 'OK For 10sec-1min'.
> The shipped power brick seemed to cause the green issue to happen more quickly (though, this was not well tested).
> 
> Your graphics cards are fine, the dvi cables are fine, *your monitor is bad, just like mine*. I am trying to go through the return process now. Best of luck, this is a horrid situation, however, the seller seems to be working with me (also bigclothcraft). Will keep you posted if anything else important happens.
> Edit: Does your GF's ATI card work on the monitor for more than 5 minutes? The green issue isn't immediate for me, it takes at least 10sec. I have only tested with NVidia cards here, (460gtx, 465gtx, 8800gt). Still think the monitor is bad, though!
> EDIT again:
> I have the monitor hooked up to an ATI card now for my friend, seems to be working just fine (5minutes so far). I'll end up just swapping an nvidia compatible monitor.. but what a nightmare. Maybe there's some nvidia settings that would make it compatible?


I'm contacting bigclothcraft for a refund as well as there isn't really anything at this point that can be done. I pointed out to them that it was ironic that my graphics card was listed as compatible with their Ebay listing, yet my grilfriends card (that it worked on) HD 5570 is listed as not compatible. What monitor do you plan on going with? I'd like to still be able to get one of these large high rez monitors, but this experience has made me a lot less gun-ho about it.


----------



## Garvani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirox*
> 
> Our batches of monitors from 04/2012 & 07/2012 were good, my personal one monitor from 9/2012 batch only seemed to work on AMD as previously noted.


So theres a monitor at work you can swap out on the quiet then?


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garvani*
> 
> So they have a preference to AMD cards then?? Kind of strange, there must be a setting somewhere, or a driver issue? good sign for me though as i have 2x AMD cards lol.. My monitor is still on its way, nearly a week since i ordered it, its in singapore at the moment, having just come from China and before that Korea.. It will have seen more of the world than me buy the time it actually arrives..
> However, page after page lately all we have is people complaining.. To anyone out there considering buying one, you should probably think again!!! It seems as if the quality has REALLY tanked lately


Well this is a bummer, All I can do is hope mine works with my GTX 670.


----------



## Tukuto

This is a visual of my exact problem. Any feedback will be greatly appreciated. Already contacted the seller. Thanks again.


----------



## mirox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigmandis*
> 
> I'm contacting bigclothcraft for a refund as well as there isn't really anything at this point that can be done. I pointed out to them that it was ironic that my graphics card was listed as compatible with their Ebay listing, yet my grilfriends card (that it worked on) HD 5570 is listed as not compatible. What monitor do you plan on going with? I'd like to still be able to get one of these large high rez monitors, but this experience has made me a lot less gun-ho about it.


These monitors are still awesome. I won't settle for less. We just got a bad batch. I am lucky because I'm just swapping out a working both nvidia/ati compatible monitor for one of our ATI machines (not a big deal).

I'm using one right now to type this, anyhow. Regardless, it's a a cruddy experience, but remember--you are getting it at 1/3rd of the price. No risk without reward. Bigclothcraft should be able to come through for you hopefully, seems like they care about their feedback enough.

edit also: bigclothcraft did say this:
_
Hello
I am sorry about that.
Of my item has fualty, I will exchange monitor.
May I ask you to change DVI-D cable and power brick?
Let me know result.
Best Regards
Thanks_


----------



## Sigmandis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirox*
> 
> These monitors are still awesome. I won't settle for less. We just got a bad batch. I am lucky because I'm just swapping out a working both nvidia/ati compatible monitor for one of our ATI machines (not a big deal).
> I'm using one right now to type this, anyhow. Regardless, it's a a cruddy experience, but remember--you are getting it at 1/3rd of the price. No risk without reward. Bigclothcraft should be able to come through for you hopefully, seems like they care about their feedback enough.
> edit also: bigclothcraft did say this:
> _
> Hello
> I am sorry about that.
> Of my item has fualty, I will exchange monitor.
> May I ask you to change DVI-D cable and power brick?
> Let me know result.
> Best Regards
> Thanks_


They seemed to want to blame my card instead of the monitor itself so fingers crossed they actually process the refund. I'd love to get my hands on one of these that work with my box, really disappointed that after dropping the money on the 680 the problem didn't resolve itself...ah well now my FPS is through the roof


----------



## Garvani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigmandis*
> 
> They seemed to want to blame my card instead of the monitor itself so fingers crossed they actually process the refund. I'd love to get my hands on one of these that work with my box, really disappointed that after dropping the money on the 680 the problem didn't resolve itself...ah well now my FPS is through the roof


Your going to have to send the monitor back which ive heard is really expensive.. i dont believe they cover that in the refund.. You would probably be better off cutting your losses and selling it on craigslist/ebay etc.


----------



## mirox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigmandis*
> 
> They seemed to want to blame my card instead of the monitor itself so fingers crossed they actually process the refund. I'd love to get my hands on one of these that work with my box, really disappointed that after dropping the money on the 680 the problem didn't resolve itself...ah well now my FPS is through the roof


That's BS if they are blaming your card. We have the EXACT same symptoms with this. I'm using working achivea shimian models on the same exact setups, just with this different batch. That is the only delta, the new monitor, not even power brick. Link to this forum thread. My company has purchased at least 14 monitors from them, no way they should treat you like that.

You have tried what--2 different nvidia cards, which are listed to work.

If their listing is faulty, you are protected in multiple ways through ebay/paypal. They know that. Just be nice to them and they should be reasonable.

Just make sure to be detailed in what you have tried, learned etc.


----------



## andy4theherd

man... i must have gotten lucky with my order from Red-cap last week. i'm using a GTX670 without any issues. i read this entire thread before ordering and there have been more problem reports this week than all previous pages put together. i probably would have stayed away had these problems been posted before i ordered...

good luck to those of you with problems!


----------



## Sigmandis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirox*
> 
> That's BS if they are blaming your card. We have the EXACT same symptoms with this. I'm using working achivea shimian models on the same exact setups, just with this different batch. That is the only delta, the new monitor, not even power brick. Link to this forum thread. My company has purchased at least 14 monitors from them, no way they should treat you like that.
> You have tried what--2 different nvidia cards, which are listed to work.
> If their listing is faulty, you are protected in multiple ways through ebay/paypal. They know that. Just be nice to them and they should be reasonable.
> Just make sure to be detailed in what you have tried, learned etc.


This is the response I got back from them after detailing the steps I took to resolve the issue.

Hello
Thanks for your information.

How about solving problem by this way?
At first, you return item.
I have contract with DHL.
So, you just call DHL and they will pick it up.
At first, I will pay return charge.

After receiving item,
I will test monitor.
If item is faulty,
I will reship or make full refund to you.
(Return charge is my own)
-after check, I will let you result.

If item is not faulty,
I will issue refund except return charge.
(Return charge is your own)
-Sometimes, monitor works well.
Then buyer pay expensive return charge.
So, I recommend you to check it with another video card.

Before return, Please note serial number of monitor.
When problem, this is important key to solve problem.

May I ask your opinion?
I will hear from you.
best Regards
Thanks

- bigclothcraft

Sounds like a good way to jip me out of the $90+ dollar return shipping. I told him the monitor functions with an ATI card, but not NVIDIA. I told him since his auction states the monitor should work with either of my GTX cards I'll be returning it. I thought about asking for an exchange, but this has got me wanting a refund instead and going with a different seller. Opinions?


----------



## nexus99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigmandis*
> 
> This is the response I got back from them after detailing the steps I took to resolve the issue.
> Hello
> Thanks for your information.
> How about solving problem by this way?
> At first, you return item.
> I have contract with DHL.
> So, you just call DHL and they will pick it up.
> At first, I will pay return charge.
> After receiving item,
> I will test monitor.
> If item is faulty,
> I will reship or make full refund to you.
> (Return charge is my own)
> -after check, I will let you result.
> If item is not faulty,
> I will issue refund except return charge.
> (Return charge is your own)
> -Sometimes, monitor works well.
> Then buyer pay expensive return charge.
> So, I recommend you to check it with another video card.
> Before return, Please note serial number of monitor.
> When problem, this is important key to solve problem.
> May I ask your opinion?
> I will hear from you.
> best Regards
> Thanks
> - bigclothcraft
> Sounds like a good way to jip me out of the $90+ dollar return shipping. I told him the monitor functions with an ATI card, but not NVIDIA. I told him since his auction states the monitor should work with either of my GTX cards I'll be returning it. I thought about asking for an exchange, but this has got me wanting a refund instead and going with a different seller. Opinions?


If the monitor wont work with your cards one from another seller will probably still wont work with your cards...


----------



## Sigmandis

As mirox posted previously we both purchased the same monitor from the same vendor. Its just the ones we recently received that don't seem to be compatible with our NVIDIA cards. Mirox has an older batch of monitors (same make/model) from same seller that function with their NVIDIA card. My thought was perhaps my seller got a bad batch and another might have a batch that would work.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigmandis*
> 
> As mirox posted previously we both purchased the same monitor from the same vendor. Its just the ones we recently received that don't seem to be compatible with our NVIDIA cards. Mirox has an older batch of monitors (same make/model) from same seller that function with their NVIDIA card. My thought was perhaps my seller got a bad batch and another might have a batch that would work.


Can you install the GTX in your girlfriends machine and try the monitor. I find it hard to imagine the monitor being defective only on Nvidia cards. Something else must be happening.


----------



## Sigmandis

Tried it earlier tonight. Honestly I've been racking my brain over it as well. I was starting to think it was my motherboard somehow not providing the necessary bandwidth through the north-bridge to get the monitor to display properly...sure enough inserted the $60 ATI card and it booted up fine...I have no idea.


----------



## Macnot4me

Sigmandis, sorry to hear of your monitor problems (green/staticy display). Although you may have tried the following troubleshooting ideas, it may be worthwhile suggesting them in case you haven't. (I am no expert, but the following are things I would check if it were my monitor/GPU/computer, especially since the monitor seems to work on your friends cheaper GPU - You should also investigate or get a second opinion on these ideas before trying any of them)
1. Be sure your GPU frequency is set at 60hz. I believe it usually should self-detect once connected to the monitor, but if you had it set at say 120hz from your previous monitor it could have been set there (not on auto detect) which could create display issues and potentially damage the monitor which is rated only at 60hz.
2. Check the Nvidia Control Panel -> Adjust Desktop Size and Position -> and setting "Perform scaling on" to GPU instead of display. (if this option is included in your particular version.)
3. If you had a dual display before, be sure to set GPU to single display when connecting Shimian.
4. (I believe) the monitor should be on (amber light turns to blue) before turning on your computer.
5. Update to the latest Nvidia driver.
6. (If above fails) Try the working graphics card (from your girlfriends computer) in your computer to see if it still works in order to rule out something going on with settings in your computer. [a lot of work to do this, but it can help in troubleshooting]

Just some thoughts that may or may not help. Hope you solve your problem or have satisfactory solution with seller.


----------



## Sigmandis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macnot4me*
> 
> Sigmandis, sorry to hear of your monitor problems (green/staticy display). Although you may have tried the following troubleshooting ideas, it may be worthwhile suggesting them in case you haven't. (I am no expert, but the following are things I would check if it were my monitor/GPU/computer, especially since the monitor seems to work on your friends cheaper GPU - You should also investigate or get a second opinion on these ideas before trying any of them)
> 1. Be sure your GPU frequency is set at 60hz. I believe it usually should self-detect once connected to the monitor, but if you had it set at say 120hz from your previous monitor it could have been set there (not on auto detect) which could create display issues and potentially damage the monitor which is rated only at 60hz.
> 2. Check the Nvidia Control Panel -> Adjust Desktop Size and Position -> and setting "Perform scaling on" to GPU instead of display. (if this option is included in your particular version.)
> 3. If you had a dual display before, be sure to set GPU to single display when connecting Shimian.
> 4. (I believe) the monitor should be on (amber light turns to blue) before turning on your computer.
> 5. Update to the latest Nvidia driver.
> 6. (If above fails) Try the working graphics card (from your girlfriends computer) in your computer to see if it still works in order to rule out something going on with settings in your computer. [a lot of work to do this, but it can help in troubleshooting]
> Just some thoughts that may or may not help. Hope you solve your problem or have satisfactory solution with seller.


I appreciate all your suggestions, but I have tried them all. I also looked into trying different bit settings like 16-bit, 8-bit, ect. Even custom resolutions had the same issue. I forgot to mention that the green problem on mine happens during POST as well so its a bit perplexing.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigmandis*
> 
> I appreciate all your suggestions, but I have tried them all. I also looked into trying different bit settings like 16-bit, 8-bit, ect. Even custom resolutions had the same issue. I forgot to mention that the green problem on mine happens during POST as well so its a bit perplexing.


Just had a thought, Have you tried running off a different DVI port on your 680? I know when I got my 670 it had a dedicated DVI-I Port just for this, I believe it was the bottom port.


----------



## Sigmandis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Just had a thought, Have you tried running off a different DVI port on your 680? I know when I got my 670 it had a dedicated DVI-I Port just for this, I believe it was the bottom port.


You are 100% correct there is a dedicated port and it is the bottom one, but I've tried it. That was the first suggestion from EVGA support. Its really mind boggling how this is turning out. I've taken video of my 460 and 680 test. I'll post when I edit. I make a living making support videos for a major computer manufacture and this monitor was going to make my job a LOT easier in the editing phase.


----------



## PsychD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tukuto*
> 
> I just received my Shimian QH270 monitor today. It was working fine for awhile then the screen went black, but the back light stayed on. Also the blue light indicating power on is staying on and blue. Anyone have any issues like this or know what could be wrong?


I have the exact same problem, bought the pixel perfect QH270-Lite from Dream-seller on ebay. I contacted Dream-seller and is awaiting a response.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Well this is shaping up to be one big mess, Chances are I'll have the same trouble when mine arrives. If I do I'll probably turn around and sell the thing and get me a catleap. I'm 100% sure there are some people that would love to buy a Shimian and have it arrive in three days.









^Assuming they have an AMD card to push it.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychD*
> 
> I have the exact same problem, bought the pixel perfect QH270-Lite from Dream-seller on ebay. I contacted Dream-seller and is awaiting a response.


It maybe a loose cable inside!

I think there were instructions somewhere in one of these threads about dis-mantling and checking for such things ..


----------



## kazmuzik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigmandis*
> 
> Tried it earlier tonight. Honestly I've been racking my brain over it as well. I was starting to think it was my motherboard somehow not providing the necessary bandwidth through the north-bridge to get the monitor to display properly...sure enough inserted the $60 ATI card and it booted up fine...I have no idea.


Does the power supply unit supply enough power to NVIDIA graphics card ?


----------



## Tukuto

Exactly like this PsychD?


----------



## Macnot4me

For those having the screen go black after awhile here's a thought that hopefully is your problem (and not something more serious). Turn off your computer energy saving hibernation and also your screensaver coming on after a set time. I just remembered that I had something like that happen within the first hour of using my Shimian until I changed settings for hibernation and screensaver. Haven't had it happen since.

I know it's a simple solution, but it's worth a try if you haven't thought of it already.


----------



## PsychD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tukuto*
> 
> Exactly like this PsychD?


Exactkly like that. I'm going to see if I'm smart enough to open it and check for a loose cable as previously suggested.


----------



## keytachi626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychD*
> 
> Exactkly like that. I'm going to see if I'm smart enough to open it and check for a loose cable as previously suggested.


It's probably is a loose cable inside. Mine used to do that but instead of turning back on, it would just give me this weird looking screen.

It's easy to dismantle the screen also. I used a hair dryer to loosen the tape and put paper in the screen and take apart the bezel with your bare hand.

Under the bezel there is the white bezel part. Unscrew the 8 around the monitor and use a gift card or any card you don't need to pry it open.

You should be able to now life the panel off. This is basically what I did to dismantle mine.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1291774/guide-adding-screws-to-the-achieva-shimian-to-fix-back-light-bleed

I did something like this.


----------



## Sigmandis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazmuzik*
> 
> Does the power supply unit supply enough power to NVIDIA graphics card ?


Yep http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007

Might try to sell it to one of my friends with an ATI card machine and roll the dice on a catleap.


----------



## kcobra

I've seen post of people saying they turned the brightness down on their Shimians to 60% or some other percentage, Without the OSD controls, how does one know the percentage the brightness is set at? When people say 60%, is this just an estimate?

On a side note, I broke down and bought the $70 DP to dual link adapter from monoprice to use with my 7950 and the 2nd monitor. Since I was already spending money, I bought a second 7950 from newegg for crossfire.


----------



## PsychD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keytachi626*
> 
> It's probably is a loose cable inside. Mine used to do that but instead of turning back on, it would just give me this weird looking screen.
> It's easy to dismantle the screen also. I used a hair dryer to loosen the tape and put paper in the screen and take apart the bezel with your bare hand.
> Under the bezel there is the white bezel part. Unscrew the 8 around the monitor and use a gift card or any card you don't need to pry it open.
> You should be able to now life the panel off. This is basically what I did to dismantle mine.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291774/guide-adding-screws-to-the-achieva-shimian-to-fix-back-light-bleed
> I did something like this.


So I managed to open it. But it doesn't seem like anything is loose.. I'm really daft at this








UPDATE: Apperantly my fat fingers did something right for once. So far no loss of picture!
The only vertical connection between the board and the screen was apperantly abit loose, and I thougt I accidently pulled it out to which I promptly corrected. And so far I've experienced no loss of picture.


----------



## Tukuto

I contacted Dream seller, but apparently he's away until the 30th of September. This is the out of office message I got:

"HI!
Thanks for your message.

We are truly sorry,but it is not possible to quick reply to your question or asking.
One of our staff entered a hospital.
Only one staff who is not good at CS work replying all of message.
Because of this reason the answer could be delayed.
We beg your deep understanding with your generous mind."


----------



## PsychD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tukuto*
> 
> I contacted Dream seller, but apparently he's away until the 30th of September. This is the out of office message I got:
> "HI!
> Thanks for your message.
> We are truly sorry,but it is not possible to quick reply to your question or asking.
> One of our staff entered a hospital.
> Only one staff who is not good at CS work replying all of message.
> Because of this reason the answer could be delayed.
> We beg your deep understanding with your generous mind."


Every time I contacted them during the sale they had the exact same message, but they always answered me back a day or two after, but seeing as it's friday, you might have to wait until monday.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My backlight bleed is pretty bad on both monitors but it doesn't really bother me. The bright screens look great in games and computing. Only thing that suffers are movies but I stream them to my PS3/TV anyway....


----------



## Phasio

Just got my IPSI, which turned out to be an IPSB, not sure what the difference is, but this one is awesome though, with white plastic around the bezel, looks really sleek.. The quality of the screen is GREAT. I do have some blacklight bleed and somewhere the screens colors look distorted in small spots (as if its being pushed in) but not very noticeable. I'm very happy with the monitor so far.


----------



## kuyamark

All I can say is WOW I just received my Shimian IPSMS from dhsummer and I got no dead perfect pixel or light bleed all I can say is I am amazed!
Hooked up my ps3 on it with my hdmi and WOW $$ well spent on this monitor!


----------



## integlspwr

just wanted to give everyone an update. ta_planet told me to buy a new PSU that was located in the USA and he would refund me the cost of the PSU if it was the issue.

I got the new PSU last night and low and behold, no issues of flickering at all. I put my nose real close on where you plug in the power cord and it did smell burnt so its a guaranteed it was a power supply issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *integlspwr*
> 
> Hi Guys, I seem to be having a issue with my monitor. I got it about 5 days ago.
> When the monitor gets signal either from a computer turning on or waking up from sleep, The screen would flicker 2 or 3 times and then it would be normal. I notice when the monitor does flicker, the green led on the power brick would flicker the same as the monitor.I believe this might be a power supply related issue.
> Also I do see the image of my login screen (just without the backlight) so I know its not a signal from the laptop / computer and more of a PSU related thing.
> Here is a youtube video I took this morning of the exact issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Id also like to mention that i did purchase the one from ta_planet that had the better power supply with upgraded chipset & larger noise filter.
> Let me know what you think.
> Thanks!


----------



## p0llk4t

I ordered a second ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite from red-cap on the 19th. Seems they switched from using DHL to FedEx and the package is currently stuck on "Clearance delay - Import" in AK. Messaged them and they said they would take care of it. I know kcobra had a similar issue that was resolved.

I got spoiled with how fast the DHL shipped one came from the same seller...less than 48 hours after ordering. Ah well, I'll just have to be patient.


----------



## Tukuto

integlspwr where do you order your psu from? and whats the exact one?


----------



## Aden Florian

Mine had the same status, but it got cleared overnight.


----------



## Blak0ut

Hello everyone!
So I was ready to pull the trigger on one of these but then read that they are having issues with this recent batch? should i go ahead and wait a little longer or go for it? If I were to go for it any sellers that have a stellar service? I think I read something that BCC is a solid choice?

Thanks!


----------



## Phasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blak0ut*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> So I was ready to pull the trigger on one of these but then read that they are having issues with this recent batch? should i go ahead and wait a little longer or go for it? If I were to go for it any sellers that have a stellar service? I think I read something that BCC is a solid choice?
> Thanks!


I just received mine today from BCC, the screen is 99% perfect. There are some FEW very minor issues, but nothing anyone would ever notice. No dead pixels, very little backlight bleed! You really can't go wrong with this monitor.
I ordered the IPSI, but got an IPSB instead, the panel is the same but the IPSB actually looks better imo with the white finish around the bezel. Just ask BCC to put 40-50 USD on the receipt, and it'll go straight through customs


----------



## Blak0ut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phasio*
> 
> I just received mine today from BCC, the screen is 99% perfect. There are some FEW very minor issues, but nothing anyone would ever notice. No dead pixels, very little backlight bleed! You really can't go wrong with this monitor.
> I ordered the IPSI, but got an IPSB instead, the panel is the same but the IPSB actually looks better imo with the white finish around the bezel. Just ask BCC to put 40-50 USD on the receipt, and it'll go straight through customs


Sweet!
Looks like I will have a new monitor some time next week!
Thanks!


----------



## Queesy

If anyone is interested,

Dream-seller is selling the Lite version for $275.


----------



## Joften

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *integlspwr*
> 
> just wanted to give everyone an update. ta_planet told me to buy a new PSU that was located in the USA and he would refund me the cost of the PSU if it was the issue.
> I got the new PSU last night and low and behold, no issues of flickering at all. I put my nose real close on where you plug in the power cord and it did smell burnt so its a guaranteed it was a power supply issue.


Just to echo someone else's post... where did you get the replacement PSU? Thanks.


----------



## Queesy

Is the quad version any different from the lite version?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-Quad-HD-FREE-Voltage-Monitor-2560x1440-16-9-D-Sub-NEW-/280928105274?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item41689eb33a

This is $240 whereas the non Quad version is 275-280.


----------



## Blak0ut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Queesy*
> 
> Is the quad version any different from the lite version?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-Quad-HD-FREE-Voltage-Monitor-2560x1440-16-9-D-Sub-NEW-/280928105274?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item41689eb33a
> This is $240 whereas the non Quad version is 275-280.


that has a $40 shipping charge, makes it $280.


----------



## p0llk4t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Queesy*
> 
> Is the quad version any different from the lite version?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-Quad-HD-FREE-Voltage-Monitor-2560x1440-16-9-D-Sub-NEW-/280928105274?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item41689eb33a
> This is $240 whereas the non Quad version is 275-280.


Look at the shipping option for the listing you referenced:

$40.00 Expedited Shipping

The other one probably has free shipping. I noticed that when I was checking out the monitors originally.


----------



## Queesy

Thanks everyone who replied to me.

I just purchased one from dream-seller for $275.90. The Lite Quad version. I think that's the base line model which I am happy with. I'll post later on in the week about my unboxing experience.


----------



## spo0linup

After my DOA catleap, I decided I'd try again.. Grabbed a shimian qh270 lite and just got it about an hour ago. Screen is perfect so far!

Have a few questions for the shimian guys though, what color profiles are you using, and what brightness levels? I know the catleap guys were going 8-10 clicks up from 0. Same thing here?


----------



## Jacer200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spo0linup*
> 
> After my DOA catleap, I decided I'd try again.. Grabbed a shimian qh270 lite and just got it about an hour ago. Screen is perfect so far!
> Have a few questions for the shimian guys though, what color profiles are you using, and what brightness levels? I know the catleap guys were going 8-10 clicks up from 0. Same thing here?


Go check out the Catleap club and use ToastyX color profile. Remember these are the same panels so their profiles will work on these. Out of the three profiles I like the catleap-native.icm the best. And I am pretty sure the profile adjusts the brightness also because I just tried to change it in my nvidia control panel and I have the choose color is set to other applications and the brightness looks fine.


----------



## pwrusr

Was anyone using a dell 2407wfp-hc before getting one of these?

How's the black level compare to the dell?


----------



## Jacer200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwrusr*
> 
> Was anyone using a dell 2407wfp-hc before getting one of these?
> How's the black level compare to the dell?


The black level will generally be better on high end Dells. I find that this monitor is ok for HTPC because it doesn't scale 1080p video well and the blacks aren't that deep for high end photo shop. But where this monitor beats everything in price and performance is in PC gaming.


----------



## nexus99

Joining the club. Have a QH270-IPSBS on the way. My first monitor larger than a 1080p 24" I bought 5 years ago. Excited.


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> Go check out the Catleap club and use ToastyX color profile. Remember these are the same panels so their profiles will work on these. Out of the three profiles I like the catleap-native.icm the best. And I am pretty sure the profile adjusts the brightness also because I just tried to change it in my nvidia control panel and I have the choose color is set to other applications and the brightness looks fine.


thanks!

i've been playing around with different profiles and settings using Nvidia control panel. the catleap-native looks fantastic!


----------



## spo0linup

I played around with about 6 to 8 different profiles before I found one that I liked. Then I woke up this morning and changed it again. There is a lot of variation between panels, it seems. It might also be placebo, but I can't help but feel like the panel is "warming up" and changing personality a bit.


----------



## andy4theherd

mine definitely looked better after a couple of days. was kind of yellow out of the box.


----------



## Jacer200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> thanks!
> i've been playing around with different profiles and settings using Nvidia control panel. the catleap-native looks fantastic!


No problem. I found that profile pops the white a little better than the other two.


----------



## frankietown

what the diff between lite and none lite?


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> what the diff between lite and none lite?


Lite - No tempered glass
IPSB - Tempered glass from edge to edge
IPSBS - Same as "Lite" but with speakers
IPSI - Tempered glass covering panel only


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Lite - No tempered glass
> IPSB - Tempered glass from edge to edge
> IPSBS - Same as "Lite" but with speakers
> IPSI - Tempered glass covering panel only


thank you so much! now time to go shopping









last question, what is this customs stuff you guys are talking about? how do i get charged with that? i live in los angeles and have never ordered anything overseas so i don't understand the protocol.


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> what the diff between lite and none lite?
> 
> 
> 
> Lite - No tempered glass
> IPSB - Tempered glass from edge to edge
> IPSBS - Same as "Lite" but with speakers
> IPSI - Tempered glass covering panel only
Click to expand...

Oops, I didn't even pay attention to the models when I ordered mine, thought they were all glass, oh well.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> last question, what is this customs stuff you guys are talking about? how do i get charged with that? i live in los angeles and have never ordered anything overseas so i don't understand the protocol.


I live in the UK so I can't answer specifically for you guys in the US but customs will charge you duty (import duty, VAT etc).

This will be based on the value of the item imported. One option, which I'm not telling you to do, is to under declare the value of the item to pay less customs charges.


----------



## kcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> thank you so much! now time to go shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last question, what is this customs stuff you guys are talking about? how do i get charged with that? i live in los angeles and have never ordered anything overseas so i don't understand the protocol.


Import/customs/etc tax generally does not apply to US purchasers. There will be no additional tax for you.


----------



## Macnot4me

I got the Shimian "Lite," but just noticed the model on the monitor is listed as QH270-IPSB(B) and on the shipping box it is listed as QH270-IPSB-HLD. Can someone verify that both these model numbers are AKA QH270-Lite, or could this potentially be an updated model. I could not find anything in the forums or by googling about this.


----------



## nexus99

Its in Alaska now.... going to California.


----------



## Garvani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexus99*
> 
> Its in Alaska now.... going to California.


Check out the route mine is taking.. it couldn't possibly take any longer.. i ordered it 9 days ago, so much for 3-5day express delivery!

Sep 22, 2012 6:42 PM
In transit
SINGAPORE SG

Sep 22, 2012 6:41 PM
In transit
SINGAPORE SG

Sep 21, 2012 8:07 AM
In transit
SINGAPORE SG

Sep 21, 2012 3:44 AM
Departed FedEx location
GUANGZHOU CN

Sep 21, 2012 3:02 AM
In transit
GUANGZHOU CN

Sep 20, 2012 11:55 PM
Arrived at FedEx location
GUANGZHOU CN

Sep 20, 2012 9:47 PM
In transit
INCHEON KR

Sep 20, 2012 9:11 PM
In transit
INCHEON KR

Sep 19, 2012 9:23 PM
At local FedEx facility
INCHEON KR

Sep 19, 2012 2:35 PM
Left FedEx origin facility
BUSAN KR

Sep 18, 2012 4:35 PM
Picked up
BUSAN KR
Package received after FedEx cutoff

Sep 18, 2012 2:05 AM
Shipment information sent to FedEx


----------



## nexus99

That's pretty crazy. Mine went from Seoul straight to Alaska.

Sep 22, 2012 2:54 PM International shipment release - Import ANCHORAGE, AK
Sep 22, 2012 1:43PM Arrived at FedEx location ANCHORAGE, AK
Sep 22, 2012 11:19PM In transit INCHEON KR
Sep 22, 2012 8:15 PM In transit INCHEON KR
Sep 22, 2012 4:01PM Left FedEx origin facility SEONGNAM-SI KR
Sep 21, 2012 11:45PM Shipment information sent to FedEx
Sep 22, 2012 1:25 PM Picked up SEONGNAM-SI KR


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

According to my tracking information mine will be shipping DHL if that means anything. Although mine hasn't even shipped yet.


----------



## pwrusr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> The black level will generally be better on high end Dells. I find that this monitor is ok for HTPC because it doesn't scale 1080p video well and the blacks aren't that deep for high end photo shop. But where this monitor beats everything in price and performance is in PC gaming.


The thing that always bothered me about my current dell (2407wfp-hc) is the gamma shift when I move my head away from the center of the screen. It uses a S-PVA panel so I'd like something that doesn't have gamma shift like this monitor does.


----------



## Sigmandis

So I was able to reproduce my green screen problem on a friends machine and believe I know the problem. Somehow my graphics cards arn't pushing out Dual-DVI. I tried both GTX 460's and my GTX 680. I tried every PCI-Express slot in my motherboard. Is there anything I can do to enable Dual-DVI so this monitor will work with my machine?

Graphics Card: EVGA FTW GTX680
Motherboard: Gigabyte X58-UD3R V.1.0


----------



## Jacer200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwrusr*
> 
> The thing that always bothered me about my current dell (2407wfp-hc) is the gamma shift when I move my head away from the center of the screen. It uses a S-PVA panel so I'd like something that doesn't have gamma shift like this monitor does.


You will not have that problem with these panels.


----------



## pwrusr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigmandis*
> 
> So I was able to reproduce my green screen problem on a friends machine and believe I know the problem. Somehow my graphics cards arn't pushing out Dual-DVI. I tried both GTX 460's and my GTX 680. I tried every PCI-Express slot in my motherboard. Is there anything I can do to enable Dual-DVI so this monitor will work with my machine?
> Graphics Card: EVGA FTW GTX680
> Motherboard: Gigabyte X58-UD3R V.1.0


What video card did your friend have?
AFAIK the GTX680 has two dual-DVI ports.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> You will not have that problem with these panels.


That's great to hear. Thanks


----------



## jojojonny22

Put my order in for a qh270-lite from green-sum and it left Korea today, so we'll see how long it takes. Pretty excited!


----------



## teamrushpntball

Ordered mine Thursday Night, as of 24 hrs ago it was en route across the Pacific. Also ordered my Shimian IPSI from greensum.


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigmandis*
> 
> So I was able to reproduce my green screen problem on a friends machine and believe I know the problem. Somehow my graphics cards arn't pushing out Dual-DVI. I tried both GTX 460's and my GTX 680. I tried every PCI-Express slot in my motherboard. Is there anything I can do to enable Dual-DVI so this monitor will work with my machine?
> 
> Graphics Card: EVGA FTW GTX680
> Motherboard: Gigabyte X58-UD3R V.1.0


Check to make sure you have up to date video card rivers?


----------



## Jacer200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigmandis*
> 
> So I was able to reproduce my green screen problem on a friends machine and believe I know the problem. Somehow my graphics cards arn't pushing out Dual-DVI. I tried both GTX 460's and my GTX 680. I tried every PCI-Express slot in my motherboard. Is there anything I can do to enable Dual-DVI so this monitor will work with my machine?
> Graphics Card: EVGA FTW GTX680
> Motherboard: Gigabyte X58-UD3R V.1.0


Are you sure you don't have a bad a set of dual dvi cables or you are using regular dvi instead of dual dvi cables. For me I bought some after market cables and my monitor was basically plug and play.


----------



## r4sh1d

Hi, long time reader; first time poster









I was set on ordering the achieva tempered glass one from green sum; BUT it shows that up to 20 dead pixles is considered OK for this monitor, WTH!! he's selling the lite version but with 5 dead pixles max! I've been researching these korean monitors for a month or so, and it's driving me crazy! Does he have a bad patch of the tempered glass ones that he wants to offload or something?

Edit: I'll probably make an offer to red cap and see if he can match the price!


----------



## ChanJackie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcobra*
> 
> It's because of the i3 graphics. More specifically, the DVI connector on the motherboard is most likely a single-link connector. Check your motherboard manual to confirm. If the Nvidia 610 card has a dual-link dvi connector (it should) that will work fine.


yes, that was it. Its working fine now.

Can i use this monitor with my macbook pro (2010 model) ? i tried a mini display port-DVI adapter but that didn't work.









Thanks


----------



## integlspwr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChanJackie*
> 
> yes, that was it. Its working fine now.
> Can i use this monitor with my macbook pro (2010 model) ? i tried a mini display port-DVI adapter but that didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


you need this adapter..

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10428&cs_id=1042802&p_id=6904&seq=1&format=2


----------



## nexus99

For those interested in shipping details with FedEx this is where mine is now:

Sep 23, 2012 11:00 AM Arrived at FedEx location MEMPHIS, TN
Sep 22, 2012 2:54 PM International shipment release - Import ANCHORAGE, AK
Sep 22, 2012 1:43PM Arrived at FedEx location ANCHORAGE, AK
Sep 22, 2012 11:19PM In transit INCHEON KR
Sep 22, 2012 8:15 PM In transit INCHEON KR
Sep 22, 2012 4:01PM Left FedEx origin facility SEONGNAM-SI KR
Sep 21, 2012 11:45PM Shipment information sent to FedEx
Sep 22, 2012 1:25 PM Picked up SEONGNAM-SI KR


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexus99*
> 
> For those interested in shipping details with FedEx this is where mine is now:
> Sep 23, 2012 11:00 AM Arrived at FedEx location MEMPHIS, TN
> Sep 22, 2012 2:54 PM International shipment release - Import ANCHORAGE, AK
> Sep 22, 2012 1:43PM Arrived at FedEx location ANCHORAGE, AK
> Sep 22, 2012 11:19PM In transit INCHEON KR
> Sep 22, 2012 8:15 PM In transit INCHEON KR
> Sep 22, 2012 4:01PM Left FedEx origin facility SEONGNAM-SI KR
> Sep 21, 2012 11:45PM Shipment information sent to FedEx
> Sep 22, 2012 1:25 PM Picked up SEONGNAM-SI KR


Lol I've been looking at the wrong tracking page this whole time this is my tracking information. Expecting my monitor to arrive tomorrow, I'm so excited.










Spoiler: TRACKING INFORMATION



*Thursday, September 20, 2012*

12 Forwarded for delivery KENNER, LA - USA 14:02

11 Arrived at Delivery Facility in KENNER - USA KENNER, LA - USA 10:01

10 Departed Facility in CINCINNATI HUB - USA CINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA 05:27

9 Processed at CINCINNATI HUB - USA CINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA 05:00

8 Clearance processing complete at CINCINNATI HUB - USA CINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA 03:53

7 Arrived at Sort Facility CINCINNATI HUB - USA CINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA 03:38

*Wednesday, September 19, 2012*

6 Departed Facility in INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 22:17

5 Processed at INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 20:01

4 Arrived at Sort Facility INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 18:55

3 Departed Facility in SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 18:02

2 Processed at SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 17:55

1 Shipment picked up SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 17:21


----------



## Garvani

mine has finally arrived in the country, 10days after ordering it. It seemed to miss every connecting flight possible so sat around in airports for quite a while. I may see it this afternoon or tomorrow depending on how slack the courier is, it still has 200miles to travel before it hits my town.

Sep 24, 2012 9:32 AM
In transit
CHRISTCHURCH NZ
Tendered to authorized agent for final delivery

Sep 24, 2012 9:32 AM
In transit
CHRISTCHURCH NZ

Sep 24, 2012 7:49 AM
At local FedEx facility
CHRISTCHURCH NZ

Sep 24, 2012 7:00 AM
At local FedEx facility
CHRISTCHURCH NZ

Sep 24, 2012 6:59 AM
In transit
CHRISTCHURCH NZ
Package available for clearance

Sep 24, 2012 6:59 AM
International shipment release - Import
CHRISTCHURCH NZ

Sep 24, 2012 6:59 AM
At destination sort facility
CHRISTCHURCH NZ

Sep 22, 2012 6:42 PM
In transit
SINGAPORE SG

Sep 22, 2012 6:41 PM
In transit
SINGAPORE SG

Sep 21, 2012 8:07 AM
In transit
SINGAPORE SG

Sep 21, 2012 3:44 AM
Departed FedEx location
GUANGZHOU CN

Sep 21, 2012 3:02 AM
In transit
GUANGZHOU CN

Sep 20, 2012 11:55 PM
Arrived at FedEx location
GUANGZHOU CN

Sep 20, 2012 9:47 PM
In transit
INCHEON KR

Sep 20, 2012 9:11 PM
In transit
INCHEON KR

Sep 19, 2012 9:23 PM
At local FedEx facility
INCHEON KR

Sep 19, 2012 2:35 PM
Left FedEx origin facility
BUSAN KR

Sep 18, 2012 4:35 PM
Picked up
BUSAN KR
Package received after FedEx cutoff

Sep 18, 2012 2:05 AM
Shipment information sent to FedEx


----------



## andy4theherd

somebody needs to shoot for this setup with the Shimian...


----------



## Avetisov

Finally plunged and ordered my monitor. Got here in 2 days (W evening to F morning delivery). Screen is absolutely gorgeous, except for one issue. The entire left side of the screen is yellowed. Not too bad, and only really noticeable on a white screen. No back light bleed, no dead pixels in sight. Has anyone found a fix for this? Does anyone have a nVidia color setting that could minimize it? Will it diminish or grow worse over time? Any help is appreciated. If I could get this fixed, I would be SO happy.

Edit: I did search the thread, but with no many responses going on, useful answers are difficult to find.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avetisov*
> 
> Finally plunged and ordered my monitor. Got here in 2 days (W evening to F morning delivery). Screen is absolutely gorgeous, except for one issue. The entire left side of the screen is yellowed. Not too bad, and only really noticeable on a white screen. No back light bleed, no dead pixels in sight. Has anyone found a fix for this? Does anyone have a nVidia color setting that could minimize it? Will it diminish or grow worse over time? Any help is appreciated. If I could get this fixed, I would be SO happy.
> Edit: I did search the thread, but with no many responses going on, useful answers are difficult to find.


Have you just freely adjusted the display settings in the Nvidia control panel to see if it goes away at all? If it persists than it may very well be a defect in the display.


----------



## Avetisov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Have you just freely adjusted the display settings in the Nvidia control panel to see if it goes away at all? If it persists than it may very well be a defect in the display.


It can be slighty toned down by making the monitor bluer, and toning down red and green. However, it is always visible. I have already contacted my seller, who said that this is very common and does not warrant a return. Also, it does not bother me that much, and I would rather have yellow tint that back light bleed or dead pixels. The difference is negligible on almost everything, but I am a slight perfectionist, and do a lot of word docx for college, and it annoys the hell out of me. It is always visible though, no matter how much it is changed. I have blue at about 5% higher than red/green, and it works somewhat.

Also, sometimes the left side of my monitor flickers brighter, and then goes back to the yellow. It's not slow enough of a flicker for me to acutely tell if it fixes the yellow, but I have a high suspicious that that is the source of my yellowing.


----------



## nexus99

Cool. I think mine is on its way from Memphis to the Chino hub. Hopefully its going on an airplane... if not it will be like 3 days on the road.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Lol I've been looking at the wrong tracking page this whole time this is my tracking information. Expecting my monitor to arrive tomorrow, I'm so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TRACKING INFORMATION
> 
> 
> 
> *Thursday, September 20, 2012*
> 12 Forwarded for delivery KENNER, LA - USA 14:02
> 
> 11 Arrived at Delivery Facility in KENNER - USA KENNER, LA - USA 10:01
> 
> 10 Departed Facility in CINCINNATI HUB - USA CINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA 05:27
> 
> 9 Processed at CINCINNATI HUB - USA CINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA 05:00
> 
> 8 Clearance processing complete at CINCINNATI HUB - USA CINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA 03:53
> 
> 7 Arrived at Sort Facility CINCINNATI HUB - USA CINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA 03:38
> 
> *Wednesday, September 19, 2012*
> 
> 6 Departed Facility in INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 22:17
> 
> 5 Processed at INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 20:01
> 
> 4 Arrived at Sort Facility INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 18:55
> 
> 3 Departed Facility in SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 18:02
> 
> 2 Processed at SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 17:55
> 
> 1 Shipment picked up SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 17:21


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexus99*
> 
> Cool. I think mine is on its way from Memphis to the Chino hub. Hopefully its going on an airplane... if not it will be like 3 days on the road.


May luck be on your side so your monitor arrives sooner than you think.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avetisov*
> 
> It can be slighty toned down by making the monitor bluer, and toning down red and green. However, it is always visible. I have already contacted my seller, who said that this is very common and does not warrant a return. Also, it does not bother me that much, and I would rather have yellow tint that back light bleed or dead pixels. The difference is negligible on almost everything, but I am a slight perfectionist, and do a lot of word docx for college, and it annoys the hell out of me. It is always visible though, no matter how much it is changed. I have blue at about 5% higher than red/green, and it works somewhat.
> Also, sometimes the left side of my monitor flickers brighter, and then goes back to the yellow. It's not slow enough of a flicker for me to acutely tell if it fixes the yellow, but I have a high suspicious that that is the source of my yellowing.


This is not normal, and is a defect. I would push for a return and replacement, if the seller doesn't want to honor a return, file a case with eBay and Paypal on it. It sounds like the backlight itself has a defect, causing the discoloration and flickering.

Backlight bleeding is normal, within a margin, and a stuck or dead pixel is normal, within margins. But for half a screen to have a discoloration and flickering, that is not normal.

If you have a high quality camera and/or video record, capture the issue and prepare to present it as evidence.


----------



## Avetisov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> This is not normal, and is a defect. I would push for a return and replacement, if the seller doesn't want to honor a return, file a case with eBay and Paypal on it. It sounds like the backlight itself has a defect, causing the discoloration and flickering.
> Backlight bleeding is normal, within a margin, and a stuck or dead pixel is normal, within margins. But for half a screen to have a discoloration and flickering, that is not normal.
> If you have a high quality camera and/or video record, capture the issue and prepare to present it as evidence.


Well, I'm asking for an exchange of monitors. I really doubt that I could get a video of the flicking because it is random and not long enough to film, and I have already sent him a picture of the yellowing, to which he said is "normal for all brands of the panel". Fingers crossed.


----------



## Avetisov

Well. hard to understand with your explanation by words.
Every monitor is already tested by myself.
and If the flickering is serious, I decided it is faulty.
but usually, every monitor has this kind of issues.
maybe, you set frequency rate differently?
The default value is 60Hz.

Small subjective issue is not the reason of return or exchange.
If you want to exchange the monitor, both shipping cost is buyer's charge.
But shipping cost is excessive for both of us. (Now it's not worth it)

As you may know or not.
Yamakasi monitor stopped to make the monitor temporarily.
The reason is panel quality is less than before.
Recent stock quality is also serious than your expectation.(?)

I expect Korea high quality 27" IPS monitor may be disappeared.(?)

I hope you decide to use the monitor as it is.

ta_planet

--That's what I get. I think this is the problem. http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club/2150#post_16892874
Except for me it is the other half. There is a "fix" for it, but I am not sure what it's worth. Here http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=28:27061-28#896
It's in Russian, which I speak, but Google translate can make it clear enough to understand.

Should I open her up? If I could fix the backlight issue, I would end up with a flawless monitor.


----------



## Queesy

I bought a Lite from Dream-seller and sent him a message asking if it came with a 110v-240v adapter because his ad did not indicate that it shipped with a free one.

This is the response I recieved.

*Hi!
Thanks for your message.
There is free volt adapter(40$) on our list.

Please check it out the site below,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monitor-Power-Adapter-Free-Volt-110V-240V-24V-5A-120W-24-30-/320877909145?pt=Laptop_Adapters_Chargers&hash=item4ab5d05499

Thanks for your interest in our product.

If you have any other question, please feel free to ask. We'll try our best to help you out as far as we can. Thanks again for your understanding in advance. Have a great day!

Best Regards,

- dream-seller*

So, from the looks of it dream-seller offers a free AC adapter. Quells a lot of my worries









I've read from many posts here and the other 27' club threads that a 220V adapter can sometimes burn your monitor up. Scary.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

I got my monitor today and I plugged it in and presto it works, I believe I have already located a dead pixel but it's so small I had to look for it and it could just as well be a speck of dust under the tempered glass.









This monitor is absolutely beautiful, Pictures don't do this thing justice. The only thing I have a problem with is that the backlight isn't as bright as my old Asus monitor but hey it's not too bad.









Also for those wondering I ordered an IPSI Model.


----------



## sergeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I got my monitor today and I plugged it in and presto it works, I believe I have already located a dead pixel but it's so small I had to look for it and it could just as well be a speck of dust under the tempered glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This monitor is absolutely beautiful, Pictures don't do this thing justice. The only thing I have a problem with is that the backlight isn't as bright as my old Asus monitor but hey it's not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also for those wondering I ordered an IPSI Model.


How's the glare on the IPSI? I'm still debating between the Lite version and the ISPI, there's a window to the right of my desk and although I barely get any direct sunlight on my desk, I'm afraid that the glare will make it hard to work with.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sergeh*
> 
> How's the glare on the IPSI? I'm still debating between the Lite version and the ISPI, there's a window to the right of my desk and although I barely get any direct sunlight on my desk, I'm afraid that the glare will make it hard to work with.


Yeah, I can see the glare being a problem if you have ample sunlight in the room. Since I sit in a dark room all the time it's not too bad.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Are these panels 6-bit or 8-bit?


----------



## Garvani

its finally here!! I can't wait 8 hours till i finish work so going to open it now.. considering its been halfway around the world the box is in remarkably good condition


----------



## nexus99

Got mine today too. Pulled it out, screwed on the base and plugged it in. Is working great on my 5570. Have a GTX 670 coming tomorrow  No dead pixels that I have yet found. No weird yellow. The resolution is amazing compared to 1080p.
I have the IPSBS version and the speakers seem ok. I don't think I will need to look for another set. Gaming I usually do with earphones...


----------



## Garvani

Wow! pictures REALLY don't do this screen justice. Amazing display!! I have had all my workmates drooling over it! I cant see anything wrong with it, no dust, no dead pixels, i was getting a bit nervous about getting a dud! The only thing is its a bit blue but i can fix that later with some calibrating








I got the ipsi model as well, definitely no complaints here!


As you can see, no signs of wear from its 10day excursion across the pacific.


It was well packed inside


I seemed to recall people getting a wellstronic (or something similar) powerbrick? but this may have been in the crossover thread?

DADDYDC650: These are 8bit panels


----------



## Blak0ut

So I was about to pull the trigger, but was hesitant because I have a 580. Should I wait to get one when I can get a gpu with more VRAM than 1.5?

Could I get a solid 60+ fps without turning everything down? How much of a difference will it be from 1080?
I couldn't really find anything that explained the 2 resolutions when it came to settings.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blak0ut*
> 
> So I was about to pull the trigger, but was hesitant because I have a 580. Should I wait to get one when I can get a gpu with more VRAM than 1.5?
> Could I get a solid 60+ fps without turning everything down? How much of a difference will it be from 1080?
> I couldn't really find anything that explained the 2 resolutions when it came to settings.
> Thanks in advance!


I have a Gigabyte GTX 570 SOC and this monitor. Of course I'd like a better GPU but for the moment at least I'm pleasantly surprised that it seems to cope quite well.





As you can see from the images above VRAM does peak in BF3 but I don't experience any stuttering and/or lag as a result. You can also see the sort of frame rates I get.


----------



## Garvani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blak0ut*
> 
> So I was about to pull the trigger, but was hesitant because I have a 580. Should I wait to get one when I can get a gpu with more VRAM than 1.5?
> Could I get a solid 60+ fps without turning everything down? How much of a difference will it be from 1080?
> I couldn't really find anything that explained the 2 resolutions when it came to settings.
> Thanks in advance!


Well for a start there are 77% more pixels in 1440p over 1080p so thats quite a huge number. I only have 1gb of vram on my 2 cards so im hoping that won't be a problem!


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avetisov*
> 
> As you may know or not.
> Yamakasi monitor stopped to make the monitor temporarily.
> The reason is panel quality is less than before.
> Recent stock quality is also serious than your expectation.(?)
> I expect Korea high quality 27" IPS monitor may be disappeared.(?)


That's interesting!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garvani*
> 
> Wow! pictures REALLY don't do this screen justice. Amazing display!! I have had all my workmates drooling over it! I cant see anything wrong with it, no dust, no dead pixels, i was getting a bit nervous about getting a dud! *The only thing is its a bit blue but i can fix that later with some calibrating*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the ipsi model as well, definitely no complaints here!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, no signs of wear from its 10day excursion across the pacific.
> 
> It was well packed inside
> 
> 
> 
> I seemed to recall people getting a wellstronic (or something similar) powerbrick? but this may have been in the crossover thread?
> DADDYDC650: These are 8bit panels


When you get it calibrated send me the settings so I can try it out.


----------



## sergeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Yeah, I can see the glare being a problem if you have ample sunlight in the room. Since I sit in a dark room all the time it's not too bad.


Thanks! I guess I'll pull the trigger on the Lite one tonight, hoping the glare won't be too bad on it!


----------



## Blak0ut

@griff thats pretty good. i think right now my settings are about the same. how does it look compared to a 1080 with setting turned up?

@garvani i dont think you or i will have an issue, it will come down not turning extra things up due to the low amount of vram that we have.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blak0ut*
> 
> @griff thats pretty good. i think right now my settings are about the same. how does it look compared to a 1080 with setting turned up?


I had a 1200p TN panel before and the difference is like day and night. Not just the added resolution but the image quality is simply far superior.


----------



## Blak0ut

Looks like I will be buying one tonight finally. Is it recommended to get the square trade warranty with it? $40ish seems pretty good for 3 years.


----------



## ivanlabrie

The warranty is a good deal if you can afford it









Just ordered a gtx670 ftw for my Shimian, which I'll get this Thursday!
Gpu will get here in 10 days though :/


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avetisov*
> 
> Well. hard to understand with your explanation by words.
> Every monitor is already tested by myself.
> and If the flickering is serious, I decided it is faulty.
> but usually, every monitor has this kind of issues.
> maybe, you set frequency rate differently?
> The default value is 60Hz.
> Small subjective issue is not the reason of return or exchange.
> If you want to exchange the monitor, both shipping cost is buyer's charge.
> But shipping cost is excessive for both of us. (Now it's not worth it)
> As you may know or not.
> Yamakasi monitor stopped to make the monitor temporarily.
> The reason is panel quality is less than before.
> Recent stock quality is also serious than your expectation.(?)
> *I expect Korea high quality 27" IPS monitor may be disappeared.(?*)
> I hope you decide to use the monitor as it is.
> ta_planet
> --That's what I get. I think this is the problem. http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club/2150#post_16892874
> Except for me it is the other half. There is a "fix" for it, but I am not sure what it's worth. Here http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=28:27061-28#896
> It's in Russian, which I speak, but Google translate can make it clear enough to understand.
> Should I open her up? If I could fix the backlight issue, I would end up with a flawless monitor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> That's interesting!
> Thanks for posting!


Just as I feared. I'm amazed that very few appeared to notice this. Many will be late to the party.


----------



## kazzjohnson

I found "Universal Rotated TV Wall Bracket Mount for 10" ~ 26" VESA LCD LED Flat Panel TV" on eBay, would it work for Shimian which is 27''?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Used to hate glossy screens but since my S27A950D and my Shimian IPSB's I could never go back to matte. So sharp and the colors just pop off the screen!


----------



## Slash8915

I'm OCD about playing every game I have at MAX settings. With my system, should I still be able to play most of today's games maxed out with this monitor and still have good FPS?


----------



## Macnot4me

Could one of you with the Shimian-Lite check the model number on the back of their monitor. Mine says QH270-IPSB(B) and I'd like to know if that is normal for the "lite" monitor. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slash8915*
> 
> I'm OCD about playing every game I have at MAX settings. With my system, should I still be able to play most of today's games maxed out with this monitor and still have good FPS?


Power wise, I'd have to say yes. One GTX 670 at this Resolution plays everything maxed out just fine. I figure two GTX 680's will net you some serious FPS gain over what I've seen.

However there is one issue you may find yourself running into and that's a Vram limit if you have the 2GB variant of that card. Don't get me wrong even if they are 2GB models they will still perform perfectly in 99% of games until you get to the games that require intense amounts of Vram, And if you are into the latest AAA titles you will have noticed they are getting more Vram intensive with each release. BF3 already uses up near that much maxed out imagine what Crysis 3 will do?

*^TLDR:*
Yes you're cards will net you some serious FPS at 1440P. (Highly suggest you read the whole thing though.)


----------



## drexvil

I got my Shimian QH270-Lite (no glass) and found two dark spots in the middle of the monitor. They don't see like dead pixels, more like dust. And since they're pretty large (maybe 4+ pixels each), they're very annoying. Anyone has this?

I got mine from dream-seller. They're so easy to spot, I don't think they really inspected it. Any chance for return?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

If there is no glass there shouldn't be any dust. All you can do is contact the seller and see what they say...


----------



## JMCB

On a scale of 1-10, how hard would it be to open this monitor open to remove the dust? Originally there was no dust under the screen, but the bezel wasn't the most secure around the monitor, and there seems to be an annoying amount of dust building underneath.


----------



## drexvil

Yes I contacted the seller, I'll wait for them. I wonder if dust is covered. Either way, it's a defect. I don't know how hard it would be to open the case, but the risk is great that I'll get additional dust, as I don't have a dust free room to work with.


----------



## JMCB

Dust is not usually covered, sadly.


----------



## drexvil

That's too bad, since I purposely didn't get a tempered glass version of this monitor because I don't want dust. If it is dust, then we now know that it can occur in even the Lite version.

I'll keep this forum updated on the seller's response. I would strongly suggest to all NOT to buy from dream-seller until they update their policy and/or testing.


----------



## Avetisov

I'm not too sure of what he is saying. Broken backlighting on one side is not uncommon, and is not too hard of a fix. Besides that, this panel is flawless. I would not be so gloomy, but if you are considering buying a monitor, do it now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## Slash8915

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Power wise, I'd have to say yes. One GTX 670 at this Resolution plays everything maxed out just fine. I figure two GTX 680's will net you some serious FPS gain over what I've seen.
> However there is one issue you may find yourself running into and that's a Vram limit if you have the 2GB variant of that card. Don't get me wrong even if they are 2GB models they will still perform perfectly in 99% of games until you get to the games that require intense amounts of Vram, And if you are into the latest AAA titles you will have noticed they are getting more Vram intensive with each release. BF3 already uses up near that much maxed out imagine what Crysis 3 will do?
> *^TLDR:*
> Yes you're cards will net you some serious FPS at 1440P. (Highly suggest you read the whole thing though.)


Yeah, they're the 2gb variants.


----------



## Aden Florian

Got mine today from red_cap. No dead pixels and I haven't noticed any yellow tinting that a few people were getting, but the backlight bleeding is pretty bad, but luckily I don't watch movies on this screen, so I will hopefully rarely notice it.

Just wish I knew that there wouldn't be any osd controls, because the brightness is killing me, and adjusting the profile doesn't turn the backlight down so it doesn't really help.

I would buy another, but I'd get one with controls.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avetisov*
> 
> Well. hard to understand with your explanation by words.
> Every monitor is already tested by myself.
> and If the flickering is serious, I decided it is faulty.
> but usually, every monitor has this kind of issues.
> maybe, you set frequency rate differently?
> The default value is 60Hz.
> Small subjective issue is not the reason of return or exchange.
> If you want to exchange the monitor, both shipping cost is buyer's charge.
> But shipping cost is excessive for both of us. (Now it's not worth it)
> As you may know or not.
> Yamakasi monitor stopped to make the monitor temporarily.
> The reason is panel quality is less than before.
> Recent stock quality is also serious than your expectation.(?)
> I expect Korea high quality 27" IPS monitor may be disappeared.(?)
> I hope you decide to use the monitor as it is.
> ta_planet
> --That's what I get. I think this is the problem. http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club/2150#post_16892874
> Except for me it is the other half. There is a "fix" for it, but I am not sure what it's worth. Here http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=28:27061-28#896
> It's in Russian, which I speak, but Google translate can make it clear enough to understand.
> Should I open her up? If I could fix the backlight issue, I would end up with a flawless monitor.


Small subjective issue? Half of the backlight is bad, personally that isn't a small issue. If I were in your position I would continue to push for a return, at the sellers expense, as I would consider this a major defect. If the seller didn't want to play ball I would contact eBay, Paypal, and the bank for the credit card I used. The seller would be put in a position of either replacing the display or losing the money on the entire thing.

I would, and I think most would agree, consider a small subjective issue to be dust behind the tempered glass if you had it, backlight bleeding, stuck/dead pixels. Not what you are describing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*
> 
> Got mine today from red_cap. No dead pixels and I haven't noticed any yellow tinting that a few people were getting, but the backlight bleeding is pretty bad, but luckily I don't watch movies on this screen, so I will hopefully rarely notice it.
> Just wish I knew that there wouldn't be any osd controls, because the brightness is killing me, and adjusting the profile doesn't turn the backlight down so it doesn't really help.
> I would buy another, but I'd get one with controls.


All your controls that you get in an OSD, well mostly, can be found in the Nvidia Control Panel or AMD Catalyst Center. Both have a brightness slider you can dim the display with.


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*
> 
> Got mine today from red_cap. No dead pixels and I haven't noticed any yellow tinting that a few people were getting, but the backlight bleeding is pretty bad, but luckily I don't watch movies on this screen, so I will hopefully rarely notice it.
> Just wish I knew that there wouldn't be any osd controls, because the brightness is killing me, and adjusting the profile doesn't turn the backlight down so it doesn't really help.
> I would buy another, but I'd get one with controls.
> 
> 
> 
> All your controls that you get in an OSD, well mostly, can be found in the Nvidia Control Panel or AMD Catalyst Center. Both have a brightness slider you can dim the display with.
Click to expand...

Yea, but it doesn't actually turn the backlight down like monitor controls would, does it?

Al;so, my nvidia settings won't stick for some reason, after I apply it goes back in 10 seconds.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*
> 
> Got mine today from red_cap. No dead pixels and I haven't noticed any yellow tinting that a few people were getting, but the backlight bleeding is pretty bad, but luckily I don't watch movies on this screen, so I will hopefully rarely notice it.
> Just wish I knew that there wouldn't be any osd controls, because the brightness is killing me, and adjusting the profile doesn't turn the backlight down so it doesn't really help.
> I would buy another, but I'd get one with controls.


These monitors HAVE buttons for backlight control. The two below the on/off button.


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsmoother2012*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*
> 
> Got mine today from red_cap. No dead pixels and I haven't noticed any yellow tinting that a few people were getting, but the backlight bleeding is pretty bad, but luckily I don't watch movies on this screen, so I will hopefully rarely notice it.
> Just wish I knew that there wouldn't be any osd controls, because the brightness is killing me, and adjusting the profile doesn't turn the backlight down so it doesn't really help.
> I would buy another, but I'd get one with controls.
> 
> 
> 
> These monitors HAVE buttons for backlight control. The two below the on/off button.
Click to expand...

I am now completely satisfied with this purchase! Thanks! Fixes the backlight bleeding a lot too!

I messed with the buttons earlier, and the light blinked, but didn't think they worked.


----------



## Avetisov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Small subjective issue? Half of the backlight is bad, personally that isn't a small issue. If I were in your position I would continue to push for a return, at the sellers expense, as I would consider this a major defect. If the seller didn't want to play ball I would contact eBay, Paypal, and the bank for the credit card I used. The seller would be put in a position of either replacing the display or losing the money on the entire thing.
> I would, and I think most would agree, consider a small subjective issue to be dust behind the tempered glass if you had it, backlight bleeding, stuck/dead pixels. Not what you are describing.
> 
> I'm right there with you man. I am going to push for an exchange. I would rather have a few dead pixels, and not have it look like some one pissed on my screen.


----------



## Avetisov

If possible, make video by phone about your problem.

As I said, I think It is small problem.**** Oh, really? Isn't that convenient.

This panel is A- grade from the birth.
It is same panel of apple cinema monitor, USD 1000.00

However you want same quality this monitor USD 325.00 including shipping cost.**** No, I don't. But I sure as hell want it to work. Is that too much to ask? Dead pixels? Idc. Back light bleed? That's in the description. 25% of my LEDs don't work? That's an issue.

if you want exchange monitor, you just pay return shipping cost at your side. <---that's some total bull****

flickering issue may from the power adapter.
Otherwise, test the power adapter first.

I'll send him the video of my monitor. If he doesn't buy that, I threaten to open a dispute, and offer him a counter offer. I want a 2560x1440 Crossover LED-P, and I'll pay return shipping on this monitor. If he says no, I'm raising virtual hell.

Do not buy from ta_planet. Unfortunately, I already left him 5-star feedback. Stupid me.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> I found "Universal Rotated TV Wall Bracket Mount for 10" ~ 26" VESA LCD LED Flat Panel TV" on eBay, would it work for Shimian which is 27''?


Anyone?


----------



## Avetisov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> Anyone?


I believe that Shimians are 100mmx100mm. So long as that is the measurement, it should work.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

After observing my monitor for 24hours I decided to check for other minor defects and I noticed that I do seem to have some backlight bleed on the both the lower left and right corners but it's nothing so bad.


----------



## teamrushpntball

Mine just showed up on the doorstep and let me just say WOW. The picture is amazing!

Just reran heaven at my current overclock. Old scores were 19.0 min, 136.9 max, 53.7 avg, 1352 score with a 7970 oc'd to 1225/1650. Now going up from my 32" 1080p I got: 18.1 min, 95.1 max, 40.3 avg, 1016 score with same overclock on card. So a little more than a 20% hit to the average fps. Haven't played any games yet.

Some pictures:

Carefully bubble wrapped, only minor damage to the bubble wrap in 1 corner.



Everything packaged inside.



Included power brick, dual-dvi cable, 2 round to US power adapter and power cable.



Next to the old 32" tv.



And finally my current desktop:



There are a few minor issues though, I have a dead pixel in the lower left of the middle quadrant and there are also 2 pieces of dust in the lower right hand corner. These defects are only really noticeable on a white or light gray (ie overclock.net) screen and even then aren't bad. My final gripe is, the 2nd nut that the dual dvi cable should screw into has somehow managed to fall up into the frame and I can hear it rolling around if I move the monitor.

I am blessed to have only very minimal backlight bleed, a very evenly placed bezel, and no discoloration.

Overall, for the $298 shipped I paid I am extremely happy. Now to just get up the courage to take it apart to get that nut out and clean off the dust. Maybe another day


----------



## Lettuceman

I really need a second monitor for coding. At first I was just gonna get another 23" monitor, but now I think I have now brought up the courage to purchase one of these Korean monitors.

Just some questions.

Is the Shimian still the best bang for the buck Korean monitor to get? I remember it being the same thing as everyone else, with a worse stand which I don't care about. This still true?

Also, what are recommended sellers? I tried looking through this thread.....but its sooo big lol. Also just browsing through ebay I'm not seeing any "pixel-perfect" ones anymore? So are the monitors no longer checked if you want them?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> I really need a second monitor for coding. At first I was just gonna get another 23" monitor, but now I think I have now brought up the courage to purchase one of these Korean monitors.
> Just some questions.
> Is the Shimian still the best bang for the buck Korean monitor to get? I remember it being the same thing as everyone else, with a worse stand which I don't care about. This still true?
> Also, what are recommended sellers? I tried looking through this thread.....but its sooo big lol. Also just browsing through ebay I'm not seeing any "pixel-perfect" ones anymore? So are the monitors no longer checked if you want them?


Catleap was good bang/buck with a LAME stand.
Shimian's stand is pretty good, and the price is the best currently.

Go for a QH-270 Lite.

Top Ebay sellers: dream-seller, bigclothcraft, red-cap and green-sum.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> I really need a second monitor for coding. At first I was just gonna get another 23" monitor, but now I think I have now brought up the courage to purchase one of these Korean monitors.
> Just some questions.
> Is the Shimian still the best bang for the buck Korean monitor to get? I remember it being the same thing as everyone else, with a worse stand which I don't care about. This still true?
> 
> Also, what are recommended sellers? I tried looking through this thread.....but its sooo big lol. Also just browsing through ebay I'm not seeing any "pixel-perfect" ones anymore? So are the monitors no longer checked if you want them?


As far as band for buck goes I don't think you can beat the Shimians. There's some great prices out there at the moment. As for the stand mines fine and certainly much better than the Catleap stands.

Regarding recommended sellers I've used TA_Planet three times and haven't had any issues at all. Dream-seller also seems well regarded on here.


----------



## Lettuceman

Thanks guys. I can't order until Friday, so I still got time to decide, but I think I'm going with the Shimian for sure.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avetisov*
> 
> As you may know or not.
> Yamakasi monitor stopped to make the monitor temporarily.
> The reason is panel quality is less than before.
> Recent stock quality is also serious than your expectation.(?)
> I expect Korea high quality 27" IPS monitor may be disappeared.(?)
> ta_planet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> That's interesting!
> Thanks for posting!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsmoother2012*
> 
> Just as I feared. I'm amazed that very few appeared to notice this. Many will be late to the party.


Well, it obviously implies that the panel manufacturers (LG?) are introducing some more quality controls somewhere to *filter* out the second best panels for another supply chain.

ie ... best go to Apple/Dell as before ..
2nd best now go to someone else ...
3rd best go to Achieva/Catleap/Yamakasi and others.


----------



## Havolice

got the display a week or so now and i start seeing a lot of dead pixels :/ tho you do not see them without searching







o wel i knew the risk and this is what i got


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Well, it obviously implies that the panel manufacturers (LG?) are introducing some more quality controls somewhere to *filter* out the second best panels for another supply chain.
> ie ... best go to Apple/Dell as before ..
> 2nd best now go to someone else ...
> 3rd best go to Achieva/Catleap/Yamakasi and others.


i'll bet this is why we are starting to see the "20 dead pixels are ok" sales on ebay...

glad i got mine a couple of weeks ago


----------



## r4sh1d

Just pulled the trigger, lite version from dream-seller. Hope he can ship it before their holiday starts. Hope I get a good one, not a lemon!


----------



## ronquilent

Just wanted to link this in here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1309558/hdmi-1-3-to-single-link-dvi-catleap-shimian-or-any-korean-qhd-monitors-etc-test


----------



## Avetisov

Well, I sent him an offer. I will pay return shipping, and you will send me a CrossOver LED-P instead of a new ShiMian. If you refuse the offer, and you refuse to pay shipping both ways for an exchange, I dispute.


----------



## Avetisov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4sh1d*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger, lite version from dream-seller. Hope he can ship it before their holiday starts. Hope I get a good one, not a lemon!


Good luck! I hope you don't end up in the same boat as me.


----------



## syclick

Just pulled the trigger on a Lite Perfect Pixel version from Red Cap.

With the tales of recent issues, I decided spending a little more for a Pixel Perfect model was a good idea.


----------



## Garvani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syclick*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on a Lite Perfect Pixel version.
> With the tales of recent issues, I decided spending a little more for a Pixel Perfect model was a good idea.


I hope you realise this dosn't mean your going to get a "perfect" screen. it just means it has a better warranty against bad pixels etc, if you were to get a bad one it will still need to be shipped back


----------



## syclick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garvani*
> 
> I hope you realise this dosn't mean your going to get a "perfect" screen. it just means it has a better warranty against bad pixels etc, if you were to get a bad one it will still need to be shipped back


Yes, I'm quite aware that it doesn't mean the screen is perfect. But at least it means that it's been actively checked for dead/stuck pixels and major backlight issues.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Well, it obviously implies that the panel manufacturers (LG?) are introducing some more quality controls somewhere to *filter* out the second best panels for another supply chain.
> ie ... best go to Apple/Dell as before ..
> 2nd best now go to someone else ...
> 3rd best go to Achieva/Catleap/Yamakasi and others.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> i'll bet this is why we are starting to see the "20 dead pixels are ok" sales on ebay...
> glad i got mine a couple of weeks ago


I guess systems always react.

Us enthusiasts are probably responsible for this, Notice how many new 27" ips have been announced recently by more recognizable brand names than Achieva, Yamakasi, Crossover, etc. We certainly made a convincing case for these monitors and others now want a piece of the market. They are going to charge more however.

I predict that those buying now will have greater problems and yes, I too am glad I got mine a couple months ago.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avetisov*
> 
> If possible, make video by phone about your problem.
> As I said, I think It is small problem.**** Oh, really? Isn't that convenient.
> This panel is A- grade from the birth.
> It is same panel of apple cinema monitor, USD 1000.00
> However you want same quality this monitor USD 325.00 including shipping cost.**** No, I don't. But I sure as hell want it to work. Is that too much to ask? Dead pixels? Idc. Back light bleed? That's in the description. 25% of my LEDs don't work? That's an issue.
> if you want exchange monitor, you just pay return shipping cost at your side. <---that's some total bull****
> flickering issue may from the power adapter.
> Otherwise, test the power adapter first.
> I'll send him the video of my monitor. If he doesn't buy that, I threaten to open a dispute, and offer him a counter offer. I want a 2560x1440 Crossover LED-P, and I'll pay return shipping on this monitor. If he says no, I'm raising virtual hell.
> Do not buy from ta_planet. Unfortunately, I already left him 5-star feedback. Stupid me.


If I didn't mention it already, I am hoping you are making these contacts via eBay message system. If not they won't count towards your claim, so if you haven't been using the message system start using it now. I personally waited about a week before leaving feedback for a seller, but that was just my paranoid self.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsmoother2012*
> 
> Us enthusiasts are probably responsible for this, Notice how many new 27" ips have been announced recently by more recognizable brand names than Achieva, Yamakasi, Crossover, etc. We certainly made a convincing case for these monitors and others now want a piece of the market. They are going to charge more however.
> I predict that those buying now will have greater problems and yes, I too am glad I got mine a couple months ago.


I think the trend towards seeing more of these types of displays is more due to the crackdown on the panel manufacturers over price fixing. Now that their little game has been busted and serious fines have been handed out, we will start seeing movement in the available product.


----------



## codeoptimist

Argh, I was going to wait until mid-October to get my 2nd Lite, but now I'm rethinking... might just have to pull the trigger early, if the stock really is dwindling in volume and/or quantity.


----------



## jojojonny22

Got mine from green-sum today that I purchased on 9/20. Ordered the regular QH270-lite and like everyone else here, am very impressed. I did a thorough scan and couldn't find any dust or dead/stuck pixels. Slight backlight bleed at max brightness, but I'd rather have that than some stuck pixels. I'm very happy with my purchase and wish others could have had the same experience I did.


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsmoother2012*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Well, it obviously implies that the panel manufacturers (LG?) are introducing some more quality controls somewhere to *filter* out the second best panels for another supply chain.
> ie ... best go to Apple/Dell as before ..
> 2nd best now go to someone else ...
> 3rd best go to Achieva/Catleap/Yamakasi and others.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> i'll bet this is why we are starting to see the "20 dead pixels are ok" sales on ebay...
> glad i got mine a couple of weeks ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess systems always react.
> 
> Us enthusiasts are probably responsible for this, *Notice how many new 27" ips have been announced recently by more recognizable brand names than Achieva, Yamakasi, Crossover, etc*. We certainly made a convincing case for these monitors and others now want a piece of the market. They are going to charge more however.
> 
> I predict that those buying now will have greater problems and yes, I too am glad I got mine a couple months ago.
Click to expand...

I haven't heard of any, care to share?

EDIT:

After visiting this site:

http://www.flexcode.org/lcd2.html

I've noticed 2 or 3 dead pixels (I think) and 1 speck of dusk, but they are close to the edges and haven't noticed them until now, and I really had to look for them and kept losing where they were.

But with that said I did pay extra for a perfect pixel, and it's not perfect, pixel-wise at least, but they do say that they test it by eye, so I can understand how they didn't notice them.

Another plus about the screen I'm realizing is that the pixels are so small, it makes dead pixels almost invisible!

I'm not going to bother the seller (red_cap), I'm still happy with my purchase, but I might sell it later for a brand that actually operates in the US if the price is reasonable.


----------



## Avetisov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> If I didn't mention it already, I am hoping you are making these contacts via eBay message system. If not they won't count towards your claim, so if you haven't been using the message system start using it now. I personally waited about a week before leaving feedback for a seller, but that was just my paranoid self.
> I think the trend towards seeing more of these types of displays is more due to the crackdown on the panel manufacturers over price fixing. Now that their little game has been busted and serious fines have been handed out, we will start seeing movement in the available product.


I initiated the first contact via ebay, but I am responding via gmail. His address is [email protected] so I am assuming ebay is storing all of these messages right?

Whenever an email hasn't gone thru, I have gotten emails from ebay about it.


----------



## kcobra

Got my second 7950 card in. Finally running my 2nd Shimian Lite monitor off the second 7950 (until the monoprice DP to DVI adapter comes in). Color is a bit more yellow than the first screen. but it seemed like the yellowing lessened on the first screen after some use. Might just be imagining that though. Figured I will use both for a couple weeks, so they can burn in, and then setup the correct profile, etc.

Did a quick test using the following URL. Did not notice any dead/stuck pixels with just a quick glance. Lack of backlight bleeding is decent. Overall very happy.

http://www.flexcode.org/lcd2.html


----------



## Avetisov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codeoptimist*
> 
> Argh, I was going to wait until mid-October to get my 2nd Lite, but now I'm rethinking... might just have to pull the trigger early, if the stock really is dwindling in volume and/or quantity.


Don't rush. Quality may be bad now, but the market is there. There will be more panels.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avetisov*
> 
> Don't rush. Quality may be bad now, but the market is there. There will be more panels.


1440P is going to be the next standard in a few years, we are only seeing the beginning of that trend. Why do you think Nvidia finally started beefing up their cards with more Vram? As games evolve so does their hunger for Vram and at 1440P these cards have got to have plenty of it. Just my two cents.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Here is some proof for the statement I made "[I guess systems always react.

Us enthusiasts are probably responsible for this, Notice how many new 27" ips have been announced recently by more recognizable brand names than Achieva, Yamakasi, Crossover, etc. We certainly made a convincing case for these monitors and others now want a piece of the market. They are going to charge more however.

I predict that those buying now will have greater problems and yes, I too am glad I got mine a couple months ago. ]"

links:

The EA83 was designed to be a comprehensive monitor solution for filmmakers, pho-tographers, designers, and other graphics experts by providing a combination of supe-rior resolution and lifelike colors. The WQHD (2560x1440 pixel) high resolution IPS monitor provides vivid picture quality while featuring one of the widest color spaces in its category.
http://www.techpowerup.com/171288/LG-Launches-Premium-IPS-Monitors-for-Professionals-and-Entertainment-Enthusiasts.html

ASUS introduced its newest line of stylish consumer PC monitors under the Designo series. It includes 23-inch MX239H and 27-inch MX279H models, most likely featuring native resolutions of 1920 x 1080 and 2560 x 1440, respectively. .......... At the heart of the Designo series is IPS LCD panels with edge LED illumination
http://www.techpowerup.com/171609/ASUS-Outs-Designo-Series-IPS-LED-Monitors.html

Both displays boast an IPS panel, a 2560 x 1440 pixel resolution (1920 x 1080 for the SpectraView 232) ........... The SpectraView 232 is also NEC's first colour critical display based on LED backlighting technology.
http://www.techpowerup.com/172598/NEC-Display-Solutions-Adds-Two-New-Models-to-SpectraView-Desktop-Range.html

Keeping professional needs in mind, the 27" VP2770-LED Super IPS LED monitor features a WQHD (Wide Quad High Definition) 2560 x 1440 resolution with 3.7 million pixels
http://www.techpowerup.com/172767/ViewSonic-Introduces-the-VP2770-LED-27-Inch-WQHD-IPS-Monitor.html

These are just what I found quickly, there are more.


----------



## Killhouse

I'm about to bite the bullet on this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-LED-Quad-HD-DVI-2560x1440-16-9-6ms-PC-Monitor-/110833856200?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19ce366ec8

The price is almost worryingly cheap, but I've heard good things about green-sum. He promises <5 dead pixels. My 4870 does 2x dual DVI, although I realise it will be massively underpowered when gaming.

I've read some horror stories and some good stories, so I'll just cross my fingers and buy it unless there's a reason not to...

EDIT:
There is an even cheaper one from dream-seller...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-Quad-HD-2560x1440-16-9-D-Sub-Computer-Monitor-/320932354184?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab90f1888


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsmoother2012*
> 
> Here is some proof for the statement I made "[I guess systems always react.
> 
> Us enthusiasts are probably responsible for this, Notice how many new 27" ips have been announced recently by more recognizable brand names than Achieva, Yamakasi, Crossover, etc. We certainly made a convincing case for these monitors and others now want a piece of the market. They are going to charge more however.
> 
> I predict that those buying now will have greater problems and yes, I too am glad I got mine a couple months ago. ]"
> 
> links:
> 
> The EA83 was designed to be a comprehensive monitor solution for filmmakers, pho-tographers, designers, and other graphics experts by providing a combination of supe-rior resolution and lifelike colors. The WQHD (2560x1440 pixel) high resolution IPS monitor provides vivid picture quality while featuring one of the widest color spaces in its category.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/171288/LG-Launches-Premium-IPS-Monitors-for-Professionals-and-Entertainment-Enthusiasts.html
> 
> ASUS introduced its newest line of stylish consumer PC monitors under the Designo series. It includes 23-inch MX239H and 27-inch MX279H models, most likely featuring native resolutions of 1920 x 1080 and 2560 x 1440, respectively. .......... At the heart of the Designo series is IPS LCD panels with edge LED illumination
> http://www.techpowerup.com/171609/ASUS-Outs-Designo-Series-IPS-LED-Monitors.html
> 
> Both displays boast an IPS panel, a 2560 x 1440 pixel resolution (1920 x 1080 for the SpectraView 232) ........... The SpectraView 232 is also NEC's first colour critical display based on LED backlighting technology.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/172598/NEC-Display-Solutions-Adds-Two-New-Models-to-SpectraView-Desktop-Range.html
> 
> Keeping professional needs in mind, the 27" VP2770-LED Super IPS LED monitor features a WQHD (Wide Quad High Definition) 2560 x 1440 resolution with 3.7 million pixels
> http://www.techpowerup.com/172767/ViewSonic-Introduces-the-VP2770-LED-27-Inch-WQHD-IPS-Monitor.html
> 
> These are just what I found quickly, there are more.


Yea, but the question is what will the price be?

If they are as expensive as the current ones, we don't gain much by having these come out.

So after reading some more posts, now I'm scared to buy when. I read there are supply issues and because of that the quality has decreased dramatically?

I was going to order one tomorrow before they close for thanksgiving, but I don't know anymore.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsmoother2012*
> 
> Here is some proof for the statement I made "[I guess systems always react.
> Us enthusiasts are probably responsible for this, Notice how many new 27" ips have been announced recently by more recognizable brand names than Achieva, Yamakasi, Crossover, etc. We certainly made a convincing case for these monitors and others now want a piece of the market. They are going to charge more however.
> I predict that those buying now will have greater problems and yes, I too am glad I got mine a couple months ago. ]"
> links:
> The EA83 was designed to be a comprehensive monitor solution for filmmakers, pho-tographers, designers, and other graphics experts by providing a combination of supe-rior resolution and lifelike colors. The WQHD (2560x1440 pixel) high resolution IPS monitor provides vivid picture quality while featuring one of the widest color spaces in its category.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/171288/LG-Launches-Premium-IPS-Monitors-for-Professionals-and-Entertainment-Enthusiasts.html
> ASUS introduced its newest line of stylish consumer PC monitors under the Designo series. It includes 23-inch MX239H and 27-inch MX279H models, most likely featuring native resolutions of 1920 x 1080 and 2560 x 1440, respectively. .......... At the heart of the Designo series is IPS LCD panels with edge LED illumination
> http://www.techpowerup.com/171609/ASUS-Outs-Designo-Series-IPS-LED-Monitors.html
> Both displays boast an IPS panel, a 2560 x 1440 pixel resolution (1920 x 1080 for the SpectraView 232) ........... The SpectraView 232 is also NEC's first colour critical display based on LED backlighting technology.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/172598/NEC-Display-Solutions-Adds-Two-New-Models-to-SpectraView-Desktop-Range.html
> Keeping professional needs in mind, the 27" VP2770-LED Super IPS LED monitor features a WQHD (Wide Quad High Definition) 2560 x 1440 resolution with 3.7 million pixels
> http://www.techpowerup.com/172767/ViewSonic-Introduces-the-VP2770-LED-27-Inch-WQHD-IPS-Monitor.html
> These are just what I found quickly, there are more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Yea, but the question is what will the price be?
> If they are as expensive as the current ones, we don't gain much by having these come out.
> So after reading some more posts, now I'm scared to buy when. I read there are supply issues and because of that the quality has decreased dramatically?
> I was going to order one tomorrow before they close for thanksgiving, but I don't know anymore.


$800 for the Viewsonic one...ouch
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killhouse*
> 
> I'm about to bite the bullet on this:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-LED-Quad-HD-DVI-2560x1440-16-9-6ms-PC-Monitor-/110833856200?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19ce366ec8
> The price is almost worryingly cheap, but I've heard good things about green-sum. He promises <5 dead pixels. My 4870 does 2x dual DVI, although I realise it will be massively underpowered when gaming.
> I've read some horror stories and some good stories, so I'll just cross my fingers and buy it unless there's a reason not to...
> EDIT:
> There is an even cheaper one from dream-seller...
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-Quad-HD-2560x1440-16-9-D-Sub-Computer-Monitor-/320932354184?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab90f1888


I'd go with dream-seller in this case...


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd go with dream-seller in this case...


Thanks, I went with green-sum actually because I couldn't say no to his 99.5% rating. And most of dream-sellers rating game from $0.10 make up masks









I'm excited and scared!


----------



## jsmoother2012

I believe everyone should think long and hard on this post. This is what got me reflecting on recent 2560x1440 IPS offerings by more legitimate monitor names. This is from Ta_Planet. Why would he be saying something that might depress his own sales. I bought mine from him and found his business practices to have good ethical principles.

Until supply increases, which is not an quick event, then I think these Korean brands will suffer from a lower average panel quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avetisov*
> 
> Well. hard to understand with your explanation by words.
> Every monitor is already tested by myself.
> and If the flickering is serious, I decided it is faulty.
> but usually, every monitor has this kind of issues.
> maybe, you set frequency rate differently?
> The default value is 60Hz.
> Small subjective issue is not the reason of return or exchange.
> If you want to exchange the monitor, both shipping cost is buyer's charge.
> But shipping cost is excessive for both of us. (Now it's not worth it)
> As you may know or not.
> Yamakasi monitor stopped to make the monitor temporarily.
> The reason is panel quality is less than before.
> Recent stock quality is also serious than your expectation.(?)
> *I expect Korea high quality 27" IPS monitor may be disappeared*.(?)
> I hope you decide to use the monitor as it is.
> ta_planet
> --That's what I get. I think this is the problem. http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club/2150#post_16892874
> Except for me it is the other half. There is a "fix" for it, but I am not sure what it's worth. Here http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=28:27061-28#896
> It's in Russian, which I speak, but Google translate can make it clear enough to understand.
> Should I open her up? If I could fix the backlight issue, I would end up with a flawless monitor.


----------



## podonnell

How is Dream-Seller as far as a seller? I wanted the tempered glass (IPSB model) and he has one of the cheapest ones:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-IPSB-Quad-HD-2560x1440-16-9-27-Monitor-Tempered-Glass-/320857320377?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab4962bb9

Also, I understand that I can replace the end of the power brick with my own PSU cable. Will I need anything else, or do Dual-Link DVI cables typically come with the monitors?

Looking to buy this today, as he says there's a holiday on Sep. 30th for them, and they will only ship orders placed today, otherwise I wait a week.

Thanks!


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killhouse*
> 
> I'm about to bite the bullet on this:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-LED-Quad-HD-DVI-2560x1440-16-9-6ms-PC-Monitor-/110833856200?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19ce366ec8
> The price is almost worryingly cheap, but I've heard good things about green-sum. He promises <5 dead pixels. My 4870 does 2x dual DVI, although I realise it will be massively underpowered when gaming.
> I've read some horror stories and some good stories, so I'll just cross my fingers and buy it unless there's a reason not to...
> EDIT:
> There is an even cheaper one from dream-seller...
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-Quad-HD-2560x1440-16-9-D-Sub-Computer-Monitor-/320932354184?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab90f1888


wow







$275 dollars for this monitor its just crazy!! i have a question why this monitors from the same seller have different prices?
are this $275 with dead pixel or with some led bleeding? i would like to buy that one but im not really sure... any thoughts?


----------



## Killhouse

I don't know why they have the same item listed several times. That confused me too.

I went with the slightly more expensive green-sum because his rating looked better and I had found stories of people who had got full refunds for defective products from them before.


----------



## enty231

1st Post








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsmoother2012*
> 
> I believe everyone should think long and hard on this post. This is what got me reflecting on recent 2560x1440 IPS offerings by more legitimate monitor names. This is from Ta_Planet. Why would he be saying something that might depress his own sales. I bought mine from him and found his business practices to have good ethical principles.
> Until supply increases, which is not an quick event, then I think these Korean brands will suffer from a lower average panel quality.


This also worried me.

Ii received this reply from Ta_planet " all of Korean monitor supply price is getting higher and worse, panel quality is getting down"

and after this I still ordered one (from red_cap) (non pixel perfect)

I ordered mine last Thursday to the UK and received it on Monday morning. One dead or stuck pixel to the left (only appears on red background for some reason) which isn't noticeable at all and very little back-light bleed with no yellow tint as some others have said they have. Overall i couldn't be more happy.

so its up to you whether you want to take the risk with these, but there are still some great screens left judging by mine


----------



## Killhouse

I hope I get lucky too... should be arriving next week.

I can stand a few dead pixels and bleeding... I'm more worried about them being completely defective. Unlikely, I think.

Also, welcome to OCN!


----------



## podonnell

I don't understand -- are they running out of quality panels and just sending the bad ones now?

Is this a drought that will eventually end(I can wait to buy) or are these panels coming to an end?


----------



## enty231

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *podonnell*
> 
> How is Dream-Seller as far as a seller? I wanted the tempered glass (IPSB model) and he has one of the cheapest ones:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-IPSB-Quad-HD-2560x1440-16-9-27-Monitor-Tempered-Glass-/320857320377?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab4962bb9
> Also, I understand that I can replace the end of the power brick with my own PSU cable. Will I need anything else, or do Dual-Link DVI cables typically come with the monitors?
> Looking to buy this today, as he says there's a holiday on Sep. 30th for them, and they will only ship orders placed today, otherwise I wait a week.
> Thanks!


I had this problem when deciding who to buy from, and its hard to advise someone who to go with.

There is some risk with all sellers, you should probably go with a high rated seller from sales of the monitors (not tripods, bags and face wipes)

I think most sellers include a dual DVI cable (mine was included)

some people replace their cable and/or power bricks (I just use the ones provided with the monitor) but ill leave that for you to decide.

your best off sending the seller a message 1st and asking him direct

and yes, I just replaced the one included with my power cable


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enty231*
> 
> 1st Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This also worried me.
> Ii received this reply from Ta_planet " all of Korean monitor supply price is getting higher and worse, panel quality is getting down"
> and after this I still ordered one (from red_cap) (non pixel perfect)
> I ordered mine last Thursday to the UK and received it on Monday morning. One dead or stuck pixel to the left (only appears on red background for some reason) which isn't noticeable at all and very little back-light bleed with no yellow tint as some others have said they have. Overall i couldn't be more happy.
> so its up to you whether you want to take the risk with these, but there are still some great screens left judging by mine


haha this is the way marketing works man, they are telling that just to those that are undecided, go ahead and pull the trigger...
i used the same methodology when im trying to sell something, from my pc, i just told the buyer hurry up there are other ppl calling me
to get it... so hurry up, when actually i just have 1 or 2 ppl interested and this actually makes them think i have a tons of ppl behind what im selling


----------



## enty231

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> haha this is the way marketing works man, they are telling that just to those that are undecided, go ahead and pull the trigger...
> i used the same methodology when im trying to sell something, from my pc, i just told the buyer hurry up there are other ppl calling me
> to get it... so hurry up, when actually i just have 1 or 2 ppl interested and this actually makes them think i have a tons of ppl behind what im selling


Yea a think your right... luckily he didn't get my moneys









opposite effect on me though! It nearly put me off buying one altogether.


----------



## Lazlonius

as far as the limited quantities go Green sum would not have just lowered his price if he had limited stock and little hope of getting more. As demand increases production goes up cost go down.

IPS Glow versus Light Bleed - these are the same thing right or at least caused by the same thing
I have read about people complaining on Apple forums that their monitors have Light Bleed to have other posters tell them it is just IPS glow.
I see this glow on mine on the lower left on solid black screens but i believe this is light bleed even though if you do change viewing angles it disappears or moves. Would the extra tempered glass cut down on this?

Perfectly happy with my QH270-lite but just curious


----------



## enty231

this is what I think helps with back-light bleed vs ips glow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> For reference, here's "bleed" on one of my ShiMians:
> 
> (higher ISO
> 
> -- not much of anything there! (this is at max brightness with a blank black screen.
> And here is what IPS polarization glow means (taking a photo up close) - *this is not backlight bleed:*
> 
> So yes, close to no bleed is very possible with Korean monitors.


i think that any light you see from 10 feet or more away from your screen is back-light bleed. any closer is mostly ips glow.
(black bacvground and set to full brightness to test this)

Not sure if the extra tempered glass would cut down on this, sorry.


----------



## podonnell

Hmm.. Seen a few posts how dreamseller hasn't responded to people in a few days, and he mentioned the holiday coming up. I know it says he'll ship anything paid for up til today, but I'm still weary. I don't want to finally pull the trigger then have to wait an extra week.


----------



## doctorz

Just wanted to add my experience.
Ordered from ta_planet, shipment was fast, got it here yesterday.
Tried with my 9400GT and got nothing, so was a little bit worried, but couldn't find clear info whether this card supports DVI-D dual link.
I am sure it support dual link, but perhaps only DVI-I.
So anyway, today I picked up a geforce gt430, just to test. And monitor worked right away.
There was one dead pixel, in the corner, took me a while to discover it. One pixel is unnoticeable in my opinion, so I am happy.
I got the IPSBS model, since I thought this isn't one of the popular ones, and I would have better luck with it, probably lots of old stock available.
No excessive bleed or tint. Looks pretty damn good.
I am getting used to a reflective screen, had matter one before, but looks good so far.

Now I have a question. My box is an oldish Dell Server, SC420, which I hacked to accept PCIe cards.
I wonder which low power consumtion card would you guys recommend. The GT430 I got was just to test the monitor.
Also is it true that 9400GT could not drive it?
Thanks for all the info here


----------



## Lazlonius

I am running one off a 4830 although you are not supposed to be able to do that. If the GT430 works (GT460+ recommended) it does not seem like bad choice for a half height card for $50
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121397

i am probably going to replace my 4830 but I can't decide if I should get something under $100 like this GT550 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130625 or pull my 6950 from my Main PC and replace it with a 7970 during the Christmas deals

There were also some post about some monitors not working with Nvidea so I would need to look into that also

cards that work from green sum ebay page - no new cards are listed


----------



## Killhouse

I cant offer any help, but Im glad you mentioned your 4830.

I've ordered one and I'm only running a 4870, but it sounds like I'll be able to output at least


----------



## taikogod

I've tried searching but couldn't find the answer -

If I want to run 2 of these monitors, are dual GTX 460s better (does that even work?) or a single GTX 580?

Running a Gigabyte P67A-UD3 MOBO at the moment.

Very excited to get these









Thanks!


----------



## ivanlabrie

If they are the 768 bit ones, single gtx580 is better. gtx580 is better cause of the 1.5gb vram vs 1gb anyways...so yeah. There you got it.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

When talking about 1440P I always recommend people to get a GPU with at least 3GB of Vram, however at the very least 1.5GB is really needed.


----------



## Killhouse

Mine has just dispatched, but tracking information won't show for 48 hours apparently. I'm wondering if it will leave Korea tonight, before their holidays


----------



## drnoodle

Hi at all... im a new Shiman user







Bought it from Greensum 2 weeks ago. Everythings fine, but i have some backlight bleeding in the area low left/right. I will try to fix it asap.

@ Fateful_Ikkou: why you need at least 1,5 GB of Vram? I have a GTX460 with 1GB and its running fine. Also if i play GTA4 it works great...


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnoodle*
> 
> Hi at all... im a new Shiman user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought it from Greensum 2 weeks ago. Everythings fine, but i have some backlight bleeding in the area low left/right. I will try to fix it asap.
> @ Fateful_Ikkou: why you need at least 1,5 GB of Vram? I have a GTX460 with 1GB and its running fine. Also if i play GTA4 it works great...


Well to truly enjoy modern games at 1440P having 1.5GB is cutting it close if you want to max those games out not to mention that if you have anything less than 2GB you're really going to start feeling the pressure in the next year or so when games use more Vram than they do now.


----------



## syclick

I purchased mine less than 48 hours ago from Red Cap in Korea, and it's already on a Fed Ex van for delivery. Just... wow.


----------



## thermal_flux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazlonius*
> 
> I am running one off a 4830 although you are not supposed to be able to do that.


These monitors work with any video card that pushes 2560x1440 and is dual-link dvi-d. The charts that some sellers show as "compatible" have to do with seeing "vga" resolution, ie., seeing the post screen at boot up. I understand that if you use a card that isn't listed in the chart the monitor stays off until your OS video driver loads and switches resolutions to 2560x1440.


----------



## sergeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syclick*
> 
> I purchased mine less than 48 hours ago from Red Cap in Korea, and it's already on a Fed Ex van for delivery. Just... wow.


Lucky you, I also got mine 48 hours ago from red cap but it's currently in transit in Incheon, guessing it left a few hours ago via air


----------



## EliteReplay

can u guys post the link that u purchased it from? and do a little review on it


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> can u guys post the link that u purchased it from? and do a little review on it


All of us?

There's plenty of reviews out there. This very thread is full of them.


----------



## syclick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> can u guys post the link that u purchased it from? and do a little review on it


Here you are... This is the QH270 Lite (Pixel Perfect) from Red Cap.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330723707326?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

I'll post some pictures and brief impressions either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## andy4theherd

here's my review: GO BUY IT NOW!!!

lol

seriously though, i spent the last four years using a Sony Bravia 32" LCD tv (1920x1080) as my PC monitor. i use my PC 90% of the time for gaming. i picked up a Shimian lite (cheapest one with no extra's) from Red Cap. it was not advertised as a perfect pixel screen, however, there are zero dead/stuck/whatever pixels. there was some backlight bleeding in the top right and bottom left of the screen. after some research i learned that the two buttons below the power button on the back of the monitor actually work (all others do nothing) and controls the brightness. the brightness was at the max setting out of the box. i lowered to about 60% and almost all of the backlight bleed is gone. going from the Sony to this was like going from SD TV to HD TV. would buy again in a heartbeat...


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> All of us?
> There's plenty of reviews out there. This very thread is full of them.


i know but those are old reviews with different batches.. etc
i want to know how it goes this days... etc...


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> here's my review: GO BUY IT NOW!!!
> lol
> seriously though, i spent the last four years using a Sony Bravia 32" LCD tv (1920x1080) as my PC monitor. i use my PC 90% of the time for gaming. i picked up a Shimian lite (cheapest one with no extra's) from Red Cap. it was not advertised as a perfect pixel screen, however, there are zero dead/stuck/whatever pixels. there was some backlight bleeding in the top right and bottom left of the screen. after some research i learned that the two buttons below the power button on the back of the monitor actually work (all others do nothing) and controls the brightness. the brightness was at the max setting out of the box. i lowered to about 60% and almost all of the backlight bleed is gone. going from the Sony to this was like going from SD TV to HD TV. would buy again in a heartbeat...


link please? i would be interested


----------



## Lazlonius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> here's my review: GO BUY IT NOW!!!
> lol
> seriously though, i spent the last four years using a Sony Bravia 32" LCD tv (1920x1080) as my PC monitor. i use my PC 90% of the time for gaming. i picked up a Shimian lite (cheapest one with no extra's) from Red Cap. it was not advertised as a perfect pixel screen, however, there are zero dead/stuck/whatever pixels. there was some backlight bleeding in the top right and bottom left of the screen. after some research i learned that the two buttons below the power button on the back of the monitor actually work (all others do nothing) and controls the brightness. the brightness was at the max setting out of the box. i lowered to about 60% and almost all of the backlight bleed is gone. going from the Sony to this was like going from SD TV to HD TV. would buy again in a heartbeat...


Ditto
review and pictures on page 167 post 1663 and 1665

He has raised the price by $5 since I purchased but I have no regrets on my purchase from here and the quality of my monitor is fantastic - i have had mine for 2 weeks and whenever I turn it on I am amazed.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330718939374?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

although green sum has them for $15 cheaper and he has a lot of good reviews also
post 1941 on page 195 for link


----------



## kazzjohnson

I just noticed something strange... When I opened Word document (white background, black text), some weird high frequency sound started coming out of my Shimian. When I minimize Word document, it stops.

I tried opening Notepad and maximizing it and there was no sound, but when I filled the whole Notepad with random text, there was that sound again, a bit different, as if it's different frequency.

What gives?


----------



## kcobra

The Diamond 7970 is back in stock at Newegg for $315 AR. Great card for 2560x1440 displays. I sprung for two of them. Will be used for bitcoin mining and gaming.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=H97FSAmEEeKW8s4-P2fs9gAtE_c96C3_0_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16814103201


----------



## ivanlabrie

Incredible deal there!









Hey guys, any of you know if I'll be able to see my uefi bios screen (z77x-ud5h) using either my hd4000 or my incoming gtx670 ftw?
Thanks...


----------



## Manny071

Hey I can't find any tutorial//guide how to open achieva, I'm pretty sure that I have loose cable and after unscrewing 5 screws the cover seems to be unmovable







Can anyone give me some advice//provide a guide or video







? Would be really nice.


----------



## Avetisov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Well to truly enjoy modern games at 1440P having 1.5GB is cutting it close if you want to max those games out not to mention that if you have anything less than 2GB you're really going to start feeling the pressure in the next year or so when games use more Vram than they do now.


I max out 1440p Skyrim with 2k textures without breaking 60 degrees on gtx 670 sli. but its still limited to 2gb vram. 70-80 frames a second


----------



## Lazlonius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Incredible deal there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, any of you know if I'll be able to see my uefi bios screen (z77x-ud5h) using either my hd4000 or my incoming gtx670 ftw?
> Thanks...


My 4830 shows post so I imagine both of the above will.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manny071*
> 
> Hey I can't find any tutorial//guide how to open achieva, I'm pretty sure that I have loose cable and after unscrewing 5 screws the cover seems to be unmovable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice//provide a guide or video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Would be really nice.


hair dryer remove bezel remove *8 screws* pop tabs- that is what i have read but if you want an actual link
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291774/guide-adding-screws-to-the-achieva-shimian-to-fix-back-light-bleed


----------



## freeman29

I'm new here, my first post.









I'm from Portugal, received my Achieva ShiMian QH270-Lite today.









I run some image tests and didn't find any dead pixel. So far is perfect on that aspect.

http://www.flexcode.org/lcd2.html

The monitor was a little more expensive that I expected. 239€ on ebay, but 160€ on customs









So far I'm happy with it, but the screen has some Back Light Bleed on the low right and left.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freeman29*
> 
> I'm new here, my first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Portugal, received my Achieva ShiMian QH270-Lite today.
> 
> I run some image tests and didn't find any dead pixel. So far is perfect on that aspect.
> http://www.flexcode.org/lcd2.html
> The monitor was a little more expensive that I expected. 239€ on ebay, but 160€ on customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I'm happy with it, but the screen has some Back Light Bleed on the low right and left.


THANKS, what is the brand and model from the other monitor that u have?


----------



## freeman29

Acer H243HX

http://www.digitalversus.com/lcd-monitor/acer-h243hx-p7130/test.html


----------



## youchian

About to buy a perfect pixel from redcap, anyone know if we get charged for customs in California, USA?

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blak0ut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youchian*
> 
> About to buy a perfect pixel from redcap, anyone know if we get charged for customs in California, USA?
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


USA doesnt get charged for customs due to free trade agreements.


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freeman29*
> 
> I'm new here, my first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Portugal, received my Achieva ShiMian QH270-Lite today.
> I run some image tests and didn't find any dead pixel. So far is perfect on that aspect.
> http://www.flexcode.org/lcd2.html
> The monitor was a little more expensive that I expected. 239€ on ebay, but 160€ on customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I'm happy with it, but the screen has some Back Light Bleed on the low right and left.


Wow, 160 euroes on customs?

I hope mine is nothing like that....


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Hello fellow Shimian owners.
I was one of the first to be an owner of a Korean IPS however ever since I unintentionally broke mine months ago I've been long out of the scene.
I'm looking to buy again. Last time I heard which was months ago Dream-Seller was considered the best.
I'm looking to get the best deal just like everybody else. Who now is considered the best seller on ebay for tempered glass monitors?


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freeman29*
> 
> The monitor was a little more expensive that I expected. 239€ on ebay, but 160€ on customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I'm happy with it, but the screen has some Back Light Bleed on the low right and left.


I'm sorry to hear that. €160 is very expensive customs duty. I managed to manipulate my customs office so I paid less than $30 tax instead of $80, but there was no customs duty at all.

Oh, and I have some backlight bleeding as well, but visible only in very dark movies and games. Can be annoying when you play games like Amnesia or Penumbra, but oh well.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killhouse*
> 
> Wow, 160 euroes on customs?
> I hope mine is nothing like that....


Yours should be OK , I got my Shimian a few months back via DHL and the customs charge was just less than £14.

That does seem a lot though for Portugal!!


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> I just noticed something strange... When I opened Word document (white background, black text), some weird high frequency sound started coming out of my Shimian. When I minimize Word document, it stops.
> I tried opening Notepad and maximizing it and there was no sound, but when I filled the whole Notepad with random text, there was that sound again, a bit different, as if it's different frequency.
> What gives?


Anyone?


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> Anyone?


My Shimian doesn't exhibit this problem but I did have a similar issue with my old Samsung T240.

Each time I viewed a spreadsheet or something forming a tight grid pattern a high pitched noise would come from the monitor. As soon as I closed the spreadsheet it would disappear. It did that for 3 years but didn't seem to harm the monitor in any way.


----------



## Lazlonius

If I want to run a HDMI cable IN to my computer is there anything that that works. I have looked at Hauppage collosus , HD pvr and Blackmagic intensity. Does anyone have working knowledge of using any of these with a directv box.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> Hello fellow Shimian owners.
> I was one of the first to be an owner of a Korean IPS however ever since I unintentionally broke mine months ago I've been long out of the scene.
> I'm looking to buy again. Last time I heard which was months ago Dream-Seller was considered the best.
> I'm looking to get the best deal just like everybody else. Who now is considered the best seller on ebay for tempered glass monitors?


I've heard great things about Red Cap and Accessories Whole.


----------



## thurbs

I am hoping someone might have a suggestion for the problem I am having with my Shimian QH270-Lite (which I bought from red-cap manufacture date 2012 09) and arrived yesterday. I have an msi gtx 460 hawk video card. When I first hooked the monitor up it turned on and was flawless, no light bleed and no dead pixels. Then I had to go get the kids from school and put my computer in sleep mode. When I came back and woke the computer from sleep mode the only response from the monitor was for the back-light to go on. I hooked up my old monitor and messed with some settings and then updated drivers. When the drivers were done updating the Shimian turned on. So figuring all it was was a driver issue I continued to use my monitor until I had to go eat at which time I again put my computer in sleep mode. Now when I went to use it again, I encountered the same problem all I get is back-light and no picture. I have tried everything, swapping cables updating and changing drivers, removing all power from computer and monitor for all sorts of time frames (to see if something resets. I am at my wits end because nothing is working. I noticed a couple of issues like this in previous post but never saw a resolution. If anyone has an idea or suggestion of something I could try it would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> My Shimian doesn't exhibit this problem but I did have a similar issue with my old Samsung T240.
> Each time I viewed a spreadsheet or something forming a tight grid pattern a high pitched noise would come from the monitor. As soon as I closed the spreadsheet it would disappear. It did that for 3 years but didn't seem to harm the monitor in any way.


Well, that's a relief. I did some googling and some people say when monitor starts with those sounds, it's a sure way of telling it's close to its end. I hope you're the one right here.


----------



## EliteReplay

why ppl use the sleep mode? if u know this cause problems!!! i dont get it!!!


----------



## thurbs

It has never caused me a problem ever! Also, when I updated the drivers it seemed to resolve the problem and now, nothing I do will fix it. Also from my reading of other posts most people do not have a problem with sleep mode and this monitor (some might have a long time ago but it could have been a problem with that batch). Heck my dell IPS monitor that I am replacing with the Shimian (by the way I am using the dell now to type this) never had a problem and still doesn't with sleep mode. All I was asking is if anyone knows of a way to resolve the issue with this monitor? Sorry to make you not understand about sleep mode, however it s something I have used for at least 10 years without a problem.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thurbs*
> 
> It has never caused me a problem ever! Also, when I updated the drivers it seemed to resolve the problem and now, nothing I do will fix it. Also from my reading of other posts most people do not have a problem with sleep mode and this monitor (some might have a long time ago but it could have been a problem with that batch). Heck my dell IPS monitor that I am replacing with the Shimian (by the way I am using the dell now to type this) never had a problem and still doesn't with sleep mode. All I was asking is if anyone knows of a way to resolve the issue with this monitor? Sorry to make you not understand about sleep mode, however it s something I have used for at least 10 years without a problem.


LOTS of people have issues with these monitors and sleep mode due to the fact they're bypass monitors but it's normally a flickering issue. What exactly your problem is I've no idea.


----------



## thurbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> LOTS of people have issues with these monitors and sleep mode due to the fact they're bypass monitors but it's normally a flickering issue. What exactly your problem is I've no idea.


Thank you for the heads up. In my research I saw problems but I also saw people with no problems. If I find a resolution to this problem I will post it. I am open for suggestions.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've never been able to use sleep mode on my rig due to the mobo, not the monitor. Just won't wake from sleep properly and never has...


----------



## thurbs

Good thinking, I might try taking my card out and resetting it. Hopefully that helps!


----------



## doebert

I just got mine from dream-seller from here. There are a total of 7 dead pixels and bad backlight bleeding on the top left corner. Sent him a message but they are on holiday and will not respond until October 3rd.


----------



## freeman29

dream-seller has so many negative feedback. 24 in 30 days, its to much. I got mine from green-sum.


----------



## Phasio

I've got no issues with sleep on my IPSB, I sleep it at least 2-3 times a day and it starts up perfectly every time.

I got mine from BCC, if that matters.


----------



## integlspwr

why do ppl keep on constantly buy from greensum and the other vendors.

ta_planet has been top notch seller for me. always responds quickly and not shady like the others.


----------



## Manny071

Hi, I have a weird problem with monitor after a month of usage I got this weird lines on whole surface:

(the second monitor is in the way sorry)




It happened after few hours travel by car. I'm 100% sure monitor wasn't bumping etc. I packed it in original packing and additional in free space between box and monitor I placed blankets and towels. It was also placed so it wouldn't bump/move, so after first plug my first thought was that it's some kind of loose cable, because of vibration or so. After figuring out how to open this monster I made sure that all visible cables connecting electronics were in place and properly plugged:

first circuit and all 4 cables (from left to right) black, small-white, big-white and tape like gray one


second circuit 2 cables small-white and tape like gray one (this one seemed pretty loose)


third circuit was a button circuit and it was working so i didn't take any picture (big-white cable is connected to it)

I was sure that all cables weren't loose (even taped them) and still my monitor doesn't work ;(

So my question what to do now ? Should I check this white tape like cables too ? If yes then how to make sure they are not loose. :



And what about this black cable (I think it's providing power for lighting but I might be wrong) Should I get rid of tape and check connection ?:



I'm pretty desperate, I really liked this monitor and now I'm stuck with 17" one...


----------



## thurbs

What type of video card are you using to run your monitor? Also what is your operating system and cpu? I am just trying to figure out if it is hardware related. I have yet to get the monitor to work after spending hours trying all sorts of things. Today I am going to a friends that has an AMD video card (a 5950 I think). To see if that will make the monitor work if not I do not know what else to do. Thanks for your response!


----------



## Manny071

Can it really be hardware even thought it worked for month ?
My spec:
Operatin system: Debian
CPU: Q6600
MOBO: Asus p35
GPU: Radeon HD 5670


----------



## thurbs

I only had mine for like an hour before it went all berserk. I just tried a ATI 5950 and a new dual DVI cable and nothing works. I think the monitor is just dead. MAybe it is a loose cable but I am not going to take the monitor apart unless the seller wants me to check something. If not I am just going to return it and see about getting a different brand like crossover or something!


----------



## Ragsters

What is the difference between this and the lite? Also is this the cheapest 27" Korean monitor available?


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> What is the difference between this and the lite?


The "Lite" is one of the Achieva Shimian variants.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> The "Lite" is one of the Achieva Shimian variants.


Hey thanks! So lite would be the cheapest one because of no tempered glass. It looks to me like the Shimian lite is the cheapest 27" Korean monitor available. Now to choose the seller.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey thanks! So lite would be the cheapest one because of no tempered glass. It looks to me like the Shimian lite is the cheapest 27" Korean monitor available. Now to choose the seller.


I can recommend TA_Planet after buying three Shimians from him but Dream-Seller, Redcap and Green-Sum all have good reps.


----------



## nexus99

I got a pixel perfect IPSBS from TA_Planet. No dead pixels, no bleeding that I can see in normal use. (I've not tried to turn the lights out and go hunting for it though.) Worked out of the box with a GTX 670 with the included cable. Sleeps and wakes up ok. I also have it on a UPS that physically cuts the power to the plug when the computer turns off. No problems there. Knocking on wood that nothing pops up. In service about a week now.

The stand is lame... I am considering replacing it and have some questions in another thread. I really want to find a video showing the removal of the included stand and attachment of a VESA plate.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexus99*
> 
> I got a pixel perfect IPSBS from TA_Planet. No dead pixels, no bleeding that I can see in normal use. (I've not tried to turn the lights out and go hunting for it though.) Worked out of the box with a GTX 670 with the included cable. Sleeps and wakes up ok. I also have it on a UPS that physically cuts the power to the plug when the computer turns off. No problems there. Knocking on wood that nothing pops up. In service about a week now.
> The stand is lame... I am considering replacing it and have some questions in another thread. I really want to find a video showing the removal of the included stand and attachment of a VESA plate.


Can yoy provide a link to thr exact one you got? Also, how long did it take for you to recieve the monitor once you ordered it?


----------



## freeman29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manny071*
> 
> Hi, I have a weird problem with monitor after a month of usage I got this weird lines on whole surface:
> (the second monitor is in the way sorry)
> 
> 
> It happened after few hours travel by car. I'm 100% sure monitor wasn't bumping etc. I packed it in original packing and additional in free space between box and monitor I placed blankets and towels. It was also placed so it wouldn't bump/move, so after first plug my first thought was that it's some kind of loose cable, because of vibration or so. After figuring out how to open this monster I made sure that all visible cables connecting electronics were in place and properly plugged:
> first circuit and all 4 cables (from left to right) black, small-white, big-white and tape like gray one
> 
> second circuit 2 cables small-white and tape like gray one (this one seemed pretty loose)
> 
> third circuit was a button circuit and it was working so i didn't take any picture (big-white cable is connected to it)
> I was sure that all cables weren't loose (even taped them) and still my monitor doesn't work ;(
> So my question what to do now ? Should I check this white tape like cables too ? If yes then how to make sure they are not loose. :
> 
> And what about this black cable (I think it's providing power for lighting but I might be wrong) Should I get rid of tape and check connection ?:
> 
> I'm pretty desperate, I really liked this monitor and now I'm stuck with 17" one...


Today mine had that color bars when i turned it on before letting the computer start. Then switched the monitor off and on again and the bars where gone.

Here is a link of a user that fixed that problem. He said it was a loose cable.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244273/how-not-to-repair-the-achieva-27-led-2560x1440-wqhd-s-ips-quad-hd-monitor


----------



## nexus99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can yoy provide a link to thr exact one you got? Also, how long did it take for you to recieve the monitor once you ordered it?


I bought this one. I am using the speakers too... They aren't anything to write home about though.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/230795667008?item=230795667008&ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:3160

It took from Friday to Monday to arrive. Very fast I think. To California.

I am very impressed with the monitor. Its a Apple Cinema display at a fraction of the cost. For me I think Pixel Perfect was important though. I would have been disappointed with any dead pixels.


----------



## thurbs

Thanks for the post. It is nice to hear that these monitors can do sleep mode and it was something faulty with mine! I am still waiting to hear back from the seller to see what we can do to resolve this issue!


----------



## freeman29

Since I have this monitor I get this when I start my computer.



Anyone?


----------



## drnoodle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freeman29*
> 
> I'm new here, my first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Portugal, received my Achieva ShiMian QH270-Lite today.
> I run some image tests and didn't find any dead pixel. So far is perfect on that aspect.
> http://www.flexcode.org/lcd2.html
> The monitor was a little more expensive that I expected. 239€ on ebay, but 160€ on customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I'm happy with it, but the screen has some Back Light Bleed on the low right and left.


Thanks for this test. Fixed a subpixel error... BUT: now i have a 0,5cm half circle with these pixels from the "Fix my screen" test! It looks like if you have rests of water or something to clean on your screen. But its an error of a lot of pixels after this test... can anyone please tell me how this could happen?


----------



## robbrechter

If I buy one of the models that has a built-in scaler for native HDMI, VGA, etc., will I get 2560x1440 natively when I go from HDMI to HDMI into my video card?

I know using a passive adapter with one of the non-scaler versions doesn't work, but I haven't been able to find a solid answer about whether the models that actually support HDMI are different.


----------



## freeman29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnoodle*
> 
> Thanks for this test. Fixed a subpixel error... BUT: now i have a 0,5cm half circle with these pixels from the "Fix my screen" test! It looks like if you have rests of water or something to clean on your screen. But its an error of a lot of pixels after this test... can anyone please tell me how this could happen?


Very sorry man for that.









I run all the tests on that link and no problem with my monitor.

Again, I'm really sorry for that.


----------



## taikogod

Ordered 2 QH270-lite from green-sum on Thursday. Damn Korean thanksgiving! Might not receive until next week


----------



## p0llk4t

Anyone planning on ordering in the next few days, I saw this on one of Red-Caps Shimian sales page:

"It is Korean Holiday season ( called 'Choosuk' ) From 28th Sep to 3rd Oct so all orders may be delayed until 3rd October thank you all for understanding"


----------



## sergeh

Just got mine, wow that's all I have to say!
I think I burned my retinas while running tests and looking for dead/stuck pixels!
For now I haven't detected any flaws with the monitor itself, no dead pixels, can't really test for backlight bleeding because my room is pretty bright at the moment so I'll have to try again later tonight.

For anyone wondering, I ordered mine from red-cap and paid $21 in customs (I'm in Canada)


----------



## GODMODE09

Hi guys,
Is a HD7850 2Gb card enough to play games at this resolution smoothly? I'm talking about the latest racing games (no FSP games).
TO play using steering wheels.









Thanks


----------



## Ragsters

Can someone provide me a link for tempered glass and perfect pixel? Thanks!


----------



## sergeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can someone provide me a link for tempered glass and perfect pixel? Thanks!


Pretty sure there aren't any perfect pixels for the tempered glass model


----------



## WarDad

What is the advantage / dissadvantge of tempered glass? I'm having trouble doing a search on it.


----------



## nightninja7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarDad*
> 
> What is the advantage / dissadvantge of tempered glass? I'm having trouble doing a search on it.


Hmm from what I've been reading, it seems to make the display look ... nicer? Not exactly sure what they meant. However, there's a chance that the monitor will have dust inside :/

Quick question for those that have the Achieva, how does the power brick work for people in the US? I see that most sellers include a little adapter but is that sufficient? Also is there a generic monitor stand (not a wall mount) that can be substituted if the stand is truly that bad?


----------



## Ragsters

So is this the one to get?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/QH270-Lite-Achieva-ShiMian-27-DVI-D-Wide-2560x1440-QHD-PC-Monitor-US-Special-/320955598289?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4aba71c5d1

Or is it this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/QH270-Lite-Achieva-ShiMian-27-Quad-HD-16-9-DVI-D-Wide-2560x1440-PC-Monitor-/320879998554?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab5f0365a


----------



## drnoodle

This is the Error... !


----------



## Shadowman3

Hello my friends,

This is my first post to this forum and i would like to ask you if my GTX 295 would cooperate with ACHIEVA ShiMian QH270 HDMI model or any other model ( Yamakasi , Crossover) . I ve asked green sum on Ebay and he wasnt sure. My card has a dual dvi output so i think it might work .

Thank you in advance and waiting for your reply.


----------



## freeman29

Any guides how to open an Achieva Shimian?
Im trying to fix the blacklight bleed.


----------



## 17mayis

i want to buy this monitor but there are different model one says IPSMS other says LITE and other says perfect pixel whats different and which one is better and which one of this 3 has glossy screen ?


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *17mayis*
> 
> i want to buy this monitor but there are different model one says IPSMS other says LITE and other says perfect pixel whats different and which one is better and which one of this 3 has glossy screen ?


All the Shimians have glossy screens. As for the differences I covered this merely a page ago - http://www.overclock.net/t/1228062/achieva-shimian-monitor-club/2000_20#post_18265928


----------



## r4sh1d

Well, I just recieved my lite version from dream-seller ($275 shipped). I asked him to bubble wrap the box and stick some Fragile stickers on both sides. Guess what? Nothing! Just the box with the stuff inside it! What does a Fragile sticker costs these days? The box had some damage on the side:



Thankfully no damage to the monitor.

Contents: power, Dual-DVI cable, manual in Korean language..etc



It came with this PS, a little warm to the touch; perfectly normal so far:


I ordered it on the 25th, 4 AM Korea time:

Fedex tracking:


the package was not insured (knew that before purchase, which is why I asked him to protect the box with better stuff, or at least a fragile sticker) FedEx delivered the box, didn't pay any customs (yay) although I called fedex before purchase to find out how much I'd pay since dream-seller refuses to undervalue the monitor or mark it as gift unless I pay for shipping through EMS; I was told 2.5%.

It's beautiful, no reflections at all. Is it my light-controlled room? cause I see no reflections at all. If anything, it looks matte to me! No dead~stock pixels (yay) the stand seems perfectly fine too! I'll be wall mounting it soon though.

I've tried to take some pictures, but they don't give it it's justice; it's a thing of beauty! Here's the best I could do, not as good as RL though!


----------



## pacleb

After stalking this thread for several days, I decided to pull the trigger. I got the QH270-IPSI 27" from ebay seller green-sum. It arrived today. It has some two or three dead pixels lined up vertically. My video card is Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor-X. I am generally pleased. Though, I should have bought the perfect pixel version.


----------



## freeman29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacleb*
> 
> After stalking this thread for several days, I decided to pull the trigger. I got the QH270-IPSI 27" from ebay seller green-sum. It arrived today. It has some two or three dead pixels lined up vertically. My video card is Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor-X. I am generally pleased. Though, I should have bought the perfect pixel version.


Perfect pixel version don't mean that you get no dead pixels.


----------



## 17mayis

i just ordered Achieva ShiMian QH270-IPSMS HDMI D-sub DVI 27" LG LED QHD for £289 hope its a right choice can't wait to put my hands on it..


----------



## sharptv

Can anyone kindly help me check whther this monitor will work with gtx260/285, i am using these cards as placeholders.


----------



## bbddpp

Well, this is a really weird frustrating one.

I got my QH270-Lite from red-cap and it's got what I had FIRST assumed was a dead pixel or so in the dead center of the screen.

Upon further investigation, this is not a dead pixel, but some sort of dust blob blur, as if I put my mouse pointer over the spot, but then move my head left or right, the mark moves to the left or right. So this means, on this LITE (no glass) model, I am stuck with a dust defect.

The entire reason I didn't buy the tempered glass was due to the dust, but now it appears you can get dust even on the LITE versions? First I have heard of this, has anyone else seen it?

So frustrating, especially given the location. This dust (I assume that's what it is) is visible on pretty much every color but black, too.


----------



## pacleb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbddpp*
> 
> Well, this is a really weird frustrating one.
> I got my QH270-Lite from red-cap and it's got what I had FIRST assumed was a dead pixel or so in the dead center of the screen.
> Upon further investigation, this is not a dead pixel, but some sort of dust blob blur, as if I put my mouse pointer over the spot, but then move my head left or right, the mark moves to the left or right. So this means, on this LITE (no glass) model, I am stuck with a dust defect.
> The entire reason I didn't buy the tempered glass was due to the dust, but now it appears you can get dust even on the LITE versions? First I have heard of this, has anyone else seen it?
> So frustrating, especially given the location. This dust (I assume that's what it is) is visible on pretty much every color but black, too.


I also tried to move left and right, and the mark moves as well. So this must be dust rather than dead pixels.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

OK, so after a month with my Shimians I can honestly say I love them to death! The IPSB model is the very best IMO with a Samsung-esque aesthetic and beautiful, glossy clarity of tempered glass. Edge-to-edge, bezel-less screens just look so amazing.

Thanks again to Rotary7 for selling me these beauties for such an amazing price!


----------



## Avetisov

I got ta_planet to pay return shipping, and will refund me.


----------



## assassinafro

Ordered mine on Sunday here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-LITE-27-LG-S-IPS-LED-2560x1440-QHD-DVI-16-9-6ms-Monitor-/120911803193?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1c26e7b339#ht_15000wt_1159
Its been dispatched today and estimated time of arrival Friday (im in the UK) Cant wait just hope its in good condition


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *assassinafro*
> 
> Ordered mine on Sunday here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-LITE-27-LG-S-IPS-LED-2560x1440-QHD-DVI-16-9-6ms-Monitor-/120911803193?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1c26e7b339#ht_15000wt_1159
> Its been dispatched today and estimated time of arrival Friday (im in the UK) Cant wait just hope its in good condition


1 year warranty?


----------



## EliteReplay

Actually it wil be great , if we add a poll at the start of the thread, like this in sections depending on the issue

_FAILURE RATE ACHIEVA SHIMIAN_

*1-How many month of life had your Yamasaki?
*
One Month and die on me
Two Month and die on me
Three Month and die on me
Four Month and die on me
Wait a minute, mine comes DOA!!

*2- I had some dead pixel when i got it and now i have more!!*

I have 2-3 more dead pixel now
I have 3-5 more dead pixel now
I have 5-7 more dead pixel now
I have WOW more than listed here!! OMG

*3- My screen started flickering or some sort of screen problem ?*

After 1 month im getting issues like that
After 2 month im getting issues like that
After 3 month im getting issues like that
After 4 month im getting issues like that
What the heck!! my monitor just going more crazy than that.

Can some one give me ideas what to put on the POLL and if the thread creator can add the POOL please!!!
let see how this korean monitors really worst it or not.


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's an awesome idea!


----------



## Lazlonius

upon arrival impressions: incredible->DOA
model: list
did you order perfect pixel
defects: light bleed - 1-5 dead pixels - + 5 dead pixels - doa - other - returned - disassembled(fixed) - disassembled(screwed)
how long have you owned - week - month - 3months - 6months - 9months - +year
How do you feel about purchase now - fantastic - buyers remorse -
who did you buy from
if you returned - seller paid all - had to pay shipping - seller would not take back in dispute - returned for refund - exchanged happy - exchanged not happy


----------



## DJ_Reason

Does anyone have the white version? if so, can you guys post some pictures of the white version?
I was not able to find any pictures of the white version of the shimian on the thread....
I really want a white monitor to go along with my new white PC setup.
I just want to check how it looks before splurging $350 on one.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_Reason*
> 
> Does anyone have the white version? if so, can you guys post some pictures of the white version?
> I was not able to find any pictures of the white version of the shimian on the thread....
> I really want a white monitor to go along with my new white PC setup.
> I just want to check how it looks before splurging $350 on one.


I've got a White IPSB but my digital camera is over at my parents at the moment. I could take some pics with my HTC but the quality would be average at best.

If you're prepared to wait until late I'll go and get my camera back and take some pics.

EDIT -




If you need any more photos let me know.

PS - You can tell I play a lot of FPS games from the imprint of my left hand on the G15.


----------



## Jpmxch

Well my 27" hannsg(lol) is finally dying so I think I'm going to pick up a shimian. Looks like dhsummer has them for the cheapest. Anyone had a bad experience with him?


----------



## taikogod

My 2 monitors bought from green-sum were shipped out through DHL on Sept 28th, but still no information at all on the tracking page and it's the 4th in Korea. Guess they partied hard during Thanksgiving!


----------



## Balanar

Ok so I'm set on getting 1 of these first and then possibly 2 more to run in surround. My only dilemma now is which seller (leaning towards accessorieswhole and ta_planet) and whether to grab a pixel perfect which ironically doesn't fully ensure it lol.

Another issue I'm hoping someone here can help me out with is whether a Achieva Shimian QH270 Lite can be mounted on an Ergotron LX Desk mount? I worry because the monitor weighs 8.4kg from the specs n the web and the mount has a limit of 9kg. I'd be cutting it close so I want to know if anyone has successfully done this? I need the extra mobility provided by the LX over the MX version.

Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## codeoptimist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Actually it wil be great , if we add a poll at the start of the thread, like this in sections depending on the issue


Good idea! Until it's actually set up as a poll, here's my data. Bought non-perfect pixel Lite model from red-cap.

_FAILURE RATE ACHIEVA SHIMIAN_
*1-How many month of life had your Yamasaki Shimian QH270-Lite?
*So far, two months and still going strong.

*2- I had some dead pixel when i got it and now i have more!!*
No visible dead pixels when I received it, and still that way.

*3- My screen started flickering or some sort of screen problem ?*
None.


----------



## Jixr

Hi guys, I just traded my Dell 3007 (2560x1600) for one of these ( the dell had a stuck pixel and the color temp was too warm for my taste it was set at around 5400k, and I prefer around 6500k )

The guy I got it from imports a few at a time and re-sells them, so I got to take my pick out of 3, so no pixel problems or anything, one had a dead pixel, the other, the brigtness seemed really dim.

My question is since its glossy display ( which I love ) does it have any protective film or anything, or is it an exposed polerizer layer?

The build quality is no where near the dell, the stand sucks, but the panel seems nice, and my GTX580 will have an easier time
pushing a slightly smaller resolution. (my 1.5gig 580 would run into vram issues in modded skyrim ) I will probably get a new stand for it. But its does not put out as much heat as the dell, and weighs tons less, and has a smaller footprint than the dell ( which has its pros and cons )
The IPS seems a little better on the shimian, but nothing special.
the Dell seems to have better colors, but i'm no photo or movie expert, so it does not bother me.

( and imo, the 30" monitors are almost too big, the extra height makes it hard to view small detailed items on both the top and bottom of the screen at the same time. )

I've only used it for an hour or so, but no problems, and the guy I got it from had reported no problems.

So some people think i'm crazy for trading a $1400 (when it was new) monitor for a $300 one, but I absolutely can not stand stuck/dead pixels, so I think its an even trade.


----------



## Jpmxch

I think ive finally narrowed down my choices, but theres one thing im not sure of. Is it true that the qh270-IPSI has an anti-glare coating and the IPSB has a glossy screen? I would rather prefer to have the glossy screen, but I know that the IPSI is a new model.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmxch*
> 
> I think ive finally narrowed down my choices, but theres one thing im not sure of. Is it true that the qh270-IPSI has an anti-glare coating and the IPSB has a glossy screen? I would rather prefer to have the glossy screen, but I know that the IPSI is a new model.


No the ipsi has a glossy screen with a black plastic sourounding bezel, the ipsb is a full frontal glossy screen with no edges, the ipsi replaced the ipsb.

Some auctions still list ipsb but i think they are shipping the ipsi models instead as they are the new replacement


----------



## havocG

Been playing my Xbox on my one now I can't go back to my television


----------



## Jpmxch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> No the ipsi has a glossy screen with a black plastic sourounding bezel, the ipsb is a full frontal glossy screen with no edges, the ipsi replaced the ipsb.
> Some auctions still list ipsb but i think they are shipping the ipsi models instead as they are the new replacement


Thanks. Now I just found out about the Yamakasi Catleap 2703 tempered glass version. So many choices. Which one do you think would least likely to contain dust?


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmxch*
> 
> Thanks. Now I just found out about the Yamakasi Catleap 2703 tempered glass version. So many choices. Which one do you think would least likely to contain dust?


Tempered glass will have a higher chance of holding in dust than the non tempered version. That's not to say that the tempered glass version is bad, just has the possibility of dust getting in between the glass and the display.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I saw mine today at customs...they opened the box in front of me but I couldn't afford the taxes to take it home. Outrageous! They want to charge more than the value I paid originally








I already contacted a person I know to see if I can somehow sort this out.
Argentina's customs office is the worst, I tell you.
Wish me luck! If I have success I'll have my monitor by next week I guess :/


----------



## doco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havocG*
> 
> Been playing my Xbox on my one now I can't go back to my television


where did you buy the hdmi to dual link dvi cable from? i read adapters does not work and i've checked monoprice but they don't carry it.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doco*
> 
> where did you buy the hdmi to dual link dvi cable from? i read adapters does not work and i've checked monoprice but they don't carry it.


He probably has the multi input version.


----------



## youchian

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812270319&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA
wouldn't this technically work? i just bought the dvi version myself and im panicking because i plan on playing halo 4


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Tempered glass will have a higher chance of holding in dust than the non tempered version. That's not to say that the tempered glass version is bad, just has the possibility of dust getting in between the glass and the display.


The tempered glass monitors don't "catch" dust. The dust gets in there during manufacturing so you'll either have it or not. Neither of mine have a speck of dust in them...


----------



## kcobra

If anyone is looking for a longer dual link DVI cable than the ones that come with the monitor, here is a 10 ft one that I can confirm is truly a dual link and works with our monitors:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270936359135

Cost is $6.95 shipped. I ordered on Monday and received today (Thurs). For anyone that is thinking about picking up one of these monitors, the included DVI cable is about 4 ft in length. Pretty short.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I saw mine today at customs...they opened the box in front of me but I couldn't afford the taxes to take it home. Outrageous! They want to charge more than the value I paid originally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already contacted a person I know to see if I can somehow sort this out.
> Argentina's customs office is the worst, I tell you.
> Wish me luck! If I have success I'll have my monitor by next week I guess :/


Sorry to hear about your run in with customs, Hope it all get's sorted out without having to cost you an arm and a leg.


----------



## DaGiGi

Hi,

I have some problems with dark shadows and dark lines. I think, the Monitor ist defect. I tested it with different PCs. What do you think?


----------



## Balanar

Can anyone tell me how thick the panel of the Achieva is? Need to know before buying a wall/desk mount for it.


----------



## xero33

REGARDING the LX Ergotron desk mount. I have an earlier model than shown and its holds the monitor well. Just tighten the hex nut to the required resistance and you're good to go. Feels very solid and it could prob. go a kgs or so more.


----------



## Blown

This is my first post on here. I've been a hardware junkie since the mid-90's (first build was a Pentium 75), but life got in the way and I haven't built a rig since the Core 2 Duo was the latest and greatest. I don't know how or why, but I've caught the bug in a big way again over the past week and built a new rig (i7-3770k, ROG Maximus V Formula, GTX680, watercooled, etc.). Thanks to this forum, I stumbled on the Korean IPS craze and after much thought have decided to purchase three Acheiva Shimian IPSI monitors and a 3-screen VESA mount. When I was planning out my system, I never imagined I'd end up wanting three 2560x1440 monitors. As usual, my plans and budget spiralled way out of control. Because of this, my rig is admittedly very underpowered for this setup. I'm currently only running a single Asus GTX680 2MB DirectCUII Top. Soon to be watercooled, overvolted, and overclocked. What I need to know is if I can hook up all three monitors (temporarily) to my single card. The card has two dual link DVI, one HDMI and one DisplayPort. Can I connect them to both dual link DVIs and the third to the DiplayPort with an active adapter? I'll soon add a second and maybe even a third card. Any feedback would be appreciated. Also, if anyone has any estimates as to exactly how much hardware I'm going to need to run all three smoothly at 7680x1440, please let me know. I'm thinking I'll need at least 3x GTX680 2GB or 2x GTX680 4GB, maybe even 3x GTX680 4GB. Also, does anyone know if the IPSB's with the full glass fronts are still available? I really like the look of them. Finally, are there any plans in the works to make the 120Hz overclockable versions again? If so, I'd be tempted to wait. Sorry for all the questions, but like I said, I've only been back at this for about a week, so I have a lot to learn.


----------



## p0llk4t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blown*
> 
> This is my first post on here. I've been a hardware junkie since the mid-90's (first build was a Pentium 75), but life got in the way and I haven't built a rig since the Core 2 Duo was the latest and greatest. I don't know how or why, but I've caught the bug in a big way again over the past week and built a new rig (i7-3770k, ROG Maximus V Formula, GTX680, watercooled, etc.). Thanks to this forum, I stumbled on the Korean IPS craze and after much thought have decided to purchase three Acheiva Shimian IPSI monitors and a 3-screen VESA mount. When I was planning out my system, I never imagined I'd end up wanting three 2560x1440 monitors. As usual, my plans and budget spiralled way out of control. Because of this, my rig is admittedly very underpowered for this setup. I'm currently only running a single Asus GTX680 2MB DirectCUII Top. Soon to be watercooled, overvolted, and overclocked. What I need to know is if I can hook up all three monitors (temporarily) to my single card. The card has two dual link DVI, one HDMI and one DisplayPort. Can I connect them to both dual link DVIs and the third to the DiplayPort with an active adapter? I'll soon add a second and maybe even a third card. Any feedback would be appreciated. Also, if anyone has any estimates as to exactly how much hardware I'm going to need to run all three smoothly at 7680x1440, please let me know. I'm thinking I'll need at least 3x GTX680 2GB or 2x GTX680 4GB, maybe even 3x GTX680 4GB. Also, does anyone know if the IPSB's with the full glass fronts are still available? I really like the look of them. Finally, are there any plans in the works to make the 120Hz overclockable versions again? If so, I'd be tempted to wait. Sorry for all the questions, but like I said, I've only been back at this for about a week, so I have a lot to learn.


From what I've read, Nvidia hardware/software does not allow you to run 3 monitors off 1 video card. I could be wrong about this though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nividia surround introduced with the Kepler cards allows you to run 3 monitors from a single card.


----------



## Blown

Excellent. Thanks for the insight. Ordered three of the Lite versions for $279.99/EA.


----------



## rrev

Hi,

I've been reading this thread because I would like to buy this monitor for my son and unfortunately I am not that tech savvy. So I was wondering if any of you guys could help me?I have a 21.5" imac mid 2011 model. 2.5 GHz Intel Core i5 / 12 GB RAM / AMD Radeon HD 6750M 512 MB. Will we be experiencing a lot of lag when hooking up a 1440p monitor to this base imac model? Can my computer be able to handle this monitor smoothly? we do not use it for gaming but merely web browsing/video editing/ watching movies etc. Any input will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BiggaWhat

Quick question, just ordered a Shimian from ta_planet. I know a lot of these guys are sending power adapters to up the voltage.
Question 1: Are these power adapters grounded? I remember reading somewhere that they weren't
Question 2: I also read somewhere that they have jumpers to allow you to select the correct voltage for your region. Do you set these jumpers to the input voltage or the desired output voltage? Thanks


----------



## Balanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xero33*
> 
> REGARDING the LX Ergotron desk mount. I have an earlier model than shown and its holds the monitor well. Just tighten the hex nut to the required resistance and you're good to go. Feels very solid and it could prob. go a kgs or so more.


That is FANTASTIC to hear! Thank you for your reply, greatly appreciate it! I'm gonna grab three of these babies and mount 'em on LX arms.


----------



## doco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youchian*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812270319&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA
> wouldn't this technically work? i just bought the dvi version myself and im panicking because i plan on playing halo 4


let me know how it works out for you, and especially if you have a ps3.


----------



## PandaSPUR

Hey guys, first post on these forums









So I read through about.. 100 pages of this thread already.
Still really confused as to whether or not I want to spend money on these monitors.
Originally wanted a IPSI model, but dust fears have me leaning towards the LITE model.

On other forums and I think even here, I read about some people having issues with this monitor waking up from sleep?
That would be an issue for me, as I typically put my desktop to sleep rather than leave it on or shut it down completely.
Would I have to get used to shutting my monitor off before I sleep the desktop? (I would just have to map the desktop power button to sleep, should be no big deal).

I dont plan on using this monitor for anything but my desktop. I'm currently running an ASUS GTX560 DC-I (not II) with 1GB GDDR3.
My card should be enough to run this monitor at full rest in games with med graphics right?
Currently the bottle neck is probably the rest of my PC. Built this 7+ years ago, and only replaced the GPU last year cause the old one died.
Running C2D 2ghz with 4GB DDR2 haha. Planning to replace all this with Core i5-3570K and 16GB DDR3 1600 soon as well.

I dont mind that its a bare bones monitor with no OSD, extra connections, usb ports, etc. I just want it to work on a daily basis.

Also worried about reports of the monitor PCB burning up due to improper power bricks...
Planning to buy Perfect Pixel QH270-LITE from Redcap, comes with free 110-240v 5A 24W brick.

Opinions?


----------



## krytikul

Panda, go for the lite model. You wont regret it.

I'm using two right now and they are great









I've had mine for about 3 months now and haven't had any problems with the power bricks, not saying they don't get a tad warm.

They both also enter sleep mode just fine when there is no active source.

I got mine from green_sum but everyone's experiences with Redcap seem to be good.


----------



## Kakkilop

Which ebay seller is the best?


----------



## p0llk4t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saffah*
> 
> Panda, go for the lite model. You wont regret it.
> I'm using two right now and they are great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had mine for about 3 months now and haven't had any problems with the power bricks, not saying they don't get a tad warm.
> They both also enter sleep mode just fine when there is no active source.
> I got mine from green_sum but everyone's experiences with Redcap seem to be good.


I second this with a good word in for red-cap as I have ordered 2 from them. Seller was very responsive to messages sent through ebay message system. Both are Lites with no noticeable issues.


----------



## l88bastar

Got my ShimmyShammy with tempered glass from Green-sum yesterday and it is fantastic. I was able to overclock it to 67hz and really love the glossy finish of the tempered glass. I mounted it up on my Ergotec 5x1 mount next to my Asus 144hz 1080p display...so I have the best of both worlds directly next to each other....which is a good and bad thing as each monitor highlights the best and worst of the other monitor lol

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v725/l88bastard/shimmyshammy.jpg


----------



## Kakkilop

What's the difference between the lite and normal version of the QH270 and what is tempered glass?


----------



## PandaSPUR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Got my ShimmyShammy with tempered glass from Green-sum yesterday and it is fantastic. I was able to overclock it to 67hz and really love the glossy finish of the tempered glass. I mounted it up on my Ergotec 5x1 mount next to my Asus 144hz 1080p display...so I have the best of both worlds directly next to each other....which is a good and bad thing as each monitor highlights the best and worst of the other monitor lol
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v725/l88bastard/shimmyshammy.jpg


Whoa, is that the IPSB model? I thought sellers just ship the IPSI model now, even though their listings may still say IPSB.
I want the IPSB for the edge to edge glass D:

Any dust issues?

----
Saffah and p0ll, thanks for the input. Glad to hear the monitor has no issues with sleeping lol.
Will probably pick this up soon. Its tempting considering how fast the shipping is, for redcap it says it could be here by tuesday :O!

Trying to decide whether I should upgrade my PC first or get the new monitor first.

EDIT: Also starting to consider the Dell 27" S-Series. 1080p is a crap resolution to have on a 27" monitor, but it would be less taxing on my hardware... Hard to decide.
The ONLY reason I want 1440p is for multitasking to be honest.. I dont think the lower pixel density of 1080p will bother me, but I feel I wont be able to fit as much on the screen at once.


----------



## thermal_flux

After reading the threads about the Korean IPS monitors for the last four months I made my purchase!

Just a few minutes ago I ordered the QH270-IPSBS. It was $10 less expensive then the QH270-LITE, from the seller I've watching for a while now. It is still the weekend there but I hope by this time tomorrow I may know a little more about my order (it is 9:09AM Sunday in Seoul currently).

Now to research a decent DVI cable that is about six feet long.


----------



## PandaSPUR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thermal_flux*
> 
> Now to research a decent DVI cable that is about six feet long.


Doubt you can go wrong with MonoPrice cables. I get all kinds of cables from them. The only one time (out of 10 or so orders) that a cable didnt work, they shipped out a replacement free of charge, without asking for the defective cable back.


----------



## Kakkilop

Finally dropped the hammer on a tempered glass QH270-IPSI from green-sum. Hope it turns out good....









Did anyone has any issues with it from green-sum?


----------



## pacleb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kakkilop*
> 
> Finally dropped the hammer on a tempered glass QH270-IPSI from green-sum. Hope it turns out good....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone has any issues with it from green-sum?


I got the same model from green-sum a few days ago. It had two dust particles in the lower right section. I am okay with it though. I hope you get a good one.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacleb*
> 
> I got the same model from green-sum a few days ago. It had two dust particles in the lower right section. I am okay with it though. I hope you get a good one.


I too got the same tempered glass one from green-sum and its perfect. No dust, no dead pixels, its baaauuueeeeTeeeeeeful


----------



## Tigerhawk

I'm about to pull the trigger on an IPSI from BCC on Tuesday.

I've read every single post in this thread from page one to page 210 now(was 209 last night, glad to see the thread is still active)

I've read some of you have received the once-thought-extinct IPSB instead of the IPSI from BCC in the past few weeks. Is this true? I actually WANTED the IPSB model(purely for aesthetics) but was sad to see it has gone the way of dial-up internet. I messaged BCC yesterday morning asking if I ordered his IPSI would I receive that or the B, and that I prefer the B. Just waiting for a response now. Also waiting for my bank transfer to paypal to clear. Transfers from Canada take ages(8+ business days) ugh annoying.

Also, people from Canada who have ordered them, what did you declare for customs and how much did you pay? And what was the courier? I wish we had free trade like the states but I was planning to ask for it to be declared at like $100 and a gift, and make sure it says LED Monitor, not TV on the package(more taxes if it is a TV apparently)

Thanks!


----------



## jcd750

Has anyone had a problem with these (acheiva shimian) waking up from computer sleeping with a snowy screen? desktop display is there, but whole screen is snowy. only after computer sleeps then wakes, and is corrected by unplugging minidisplay connection. I am using with a macbook pro (2009) via (usb) powered minidisplay port to dual link DVI adapter...


----------



## deadscope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmxch*
> 
> Well my 27" hannsg(lol) is finally dying so I think I'm going to pick up a shimian. Looks like dhsummer has them for the cheapest. Anyone had a bad experience with him?


Have one on the way from dhsummer, ordered on the 3/10 and should arrive this afternoon or tomorrow morning. Korea to New Zealand.

Will let you know how the monitor is once it arrives.


----------



## PandaSPUR

Looking forward to hearing your experience with dhsummer. I just made an offer on a IPSB model (I want the edge to edge glass! ): )

The offer was admittedly low, but I figure if this model is really discontinued, he'd probably want to get rid of inventory right? We'll see if he counter offers.
Either way, he is the cheapest seller for that model right now.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadscope*
> 
> Have one on the way from dhsummer, ordered on the 3/10 and should arrive this afternoon or tomorrow morning. Korea to New Zealand.
> Will let you know how the monitor is once it arrives.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your experience with dhsummer. I just made an offer on a IPSB model (I want the edge to edge glass! ): )
> The offer was admittedly low, but I figure if this model is really discontinued, he'd probably want to get rid of inventory right? We'll see if he counter offers.
> Either way, he is the cheapest seller for that model right now.


Is dhsummer providing the same plug adapter as ta_planet's "US version"?


----------



## PandaSPUR

The IPSB listing im looking at from dhsummer only includes a free plug adapter for the US. Nothing special.

That ta_planet listing looks tempting though... hm


----------



## Phasio

How did you overclock it mate?


----------



## 17mayis

hello i just received my monitor today and all i can say its wow its Crystal clear high pixel is just amazing its first time i'm using a higher pixel than 1080p there are no dead pixel so far but unfortunately there is a dark bleeding on the top middle of the monitor its only seen when i set up dark wallpaper its not that annoying at all but i wonder if its bad for the monitor life is't goes to die soon coz of that bleeding ?


----------



## Tigerhawk

Do the sellers not respond over weekends? Just curious cause I messaged BCC on Friday about 5pm EST(I think that is about 5am S.Korea time, a friend in Philippines is 12 hours ahead of me exactly and that is pretty close...) and it is now 9am EST on Monday and I still haven't received a peep.

Really want to see if his IPSI are turning back into IPSBs. Tomorrow I pull the trigger finally!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *17mayis*
> 
> hello i just received my monitor today and all i can say its wow its Crystal clear high pixel is just amazing its first time i'm using a higher pixel than 1080p there are no dead pixel so far but unfortunately there is a dark bleeding on the top middle of the monitor its only seen when i set up dark wallpaper its not that annoying at all but i wonder if its bad for the monitor life is't goes to die soon coz of that bleeding ?


I don't think so. I've read the entire thread and for excessive bleeding like that you can either let the monitor burn in for a few days(this is usually just to fix tint) but it could be possible the panel was over-tightened in that area. All you might have to do is loosen a screw a little bit, but as I don't own one myself and have only read other's experiences, you might want to wait for someone with first hand experience with the problem to help you.

Also, punctuation is your friend! What you've written there looks like you've just said it all without even taking a breath!


----------



## PandaSPUR

dhsummer replied to me last night/this morning. Their IPSBs are actually IPSIs ):


----------



## p0llk4t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcd750*
> 
> Has anyone had a problem with these (acheiva shimian) waking up from computer sleeping with a snowy screen? desktop display is there, but whole screen is snowy. only after computer sleeps then wakes, and is corrected by unplugging minidisplay connection. I am using with a macbook pro (2009) via (usb) powered minidisplay port to dual link DVI adapter...


There are people that have issues with the sleep mode on their computer and the Shimians. I could only speculate that it's probably caused by certain hardware/software configurations. I realize that's not too helpful, but if the monitor is working fine other than having to reset the mini-display connection on wake-up, that maybe just have to be an acceptable trade-off for the phenomenal deal we get on these monitors.

I only replied because I see that no one else did to your question. However, perhaps someone with a similar configuration and issue may be able to respond.

One question. Can you please post what brand, and model if applicable, of the mini-display port to dual link DVI you are using?


----------



## 17mayis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerhawk*
> 
> Do the sellers not respond over weekends? Just curious cause I messaged BCC on Friday about 5pm EST(I think that is about 5am S.Korea time, a friend in Philippines is 12 hours ahead of me exactly and that is pretty close...) and it is now 9am EST on Monday and I still haven't received a peep.
> Really want to see if his IPSI are turning back into IPSBs. Tomorrow I pull the trigger finally!
> I don't think so. I've read the entire thread and for excessive bleeding like that you can either let the monitor burn in for a few days(this is usually just to fix tint) but it could be possible the panel was over-tightened in that area. All you might have to do is loosen a screw a little bit, but as I don't own one myself and have only read other's experiences, you might want to wait for someone with first hand experience with the problem to help you.
> Also, punctuation is your friend! What you've written there looks like you've just said it all without even taking a breath!


ty for your reply sir this is relieving to know that back light bleeding has no effect on monitor life, and sorry for my bad English as you can guess English is not my first language...


----------



## Aden Florian

Overclocked it? Can you explain? I didn't know the Shimians were overclockable.


----------



## jcd750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0llk4t*
> 
> There are people that have issues with the sleep mode on their computer and the Shimians. I could only speculate that it's probably caused by certain hardware/software configurations. I realize that's not too helpful, but if the monitor is working fine other than having to reset the mini-display connection on wake-up, that maybe just have to be an acceptable trade-off for the phenomenal deal we get on these monitors.
> I only replied because I see that no one else did to your question. However, perhaps someone with a similar configuration and issue may be able to respond.
> One question. Can you please post what brand, and model if applicable, of the mini-display port to dual link DVI you are using?


Thanks for replying! The adapter i was _Accell B087B-007B DisplayPort/Mini DisplayPort to DVI-D Dual-Link Adapter with 3D Support_. I think the adapter was the problem. I have since bought the 'official' Apple adapter and the problem seems to have gone (or at least it is way way less frequent).


----------



## adelea

I guess I'm one of the unlucky ones! Mine arrived today QH270-Lite (QH270-IPSBS), and doesnt want to show a picture.

The backlight comes on, and brightness can be adjusted.

The power light flashes blue until windows has started, then goes solid blue - but nothing is shown.

Windows detects its as Digital with a 2560x1440 resolution - so there is some communication going on between card and screen.

I've tested 2 cables, and 2 video cards - XFX R7970 Black edition, and my old 6970.

Reading through (some) of this thread, it seems the monitors can be picky with cables? Have ordered a few to test out.

Have many people with apparantly dead screens been able to resolve it with a different cable, or do I need to investigate shipping it back for a replacement?

I ordered from ta_planet, and went for the pixel-checked option, and the note inside the box says it was tested... Just what was tested I'm not sure on =/


----------



## Tigerhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adelea*
> 
> I guess I'm one of the unlucky ones! Mine arrived today QH270-Lite (QH270-IPSBS), and doesnt want to show a picture.
> The backlight comes on, and brightness can be adjusted.
> The power light flashes blue until windows has started, then goes solid blue - but nothing is shown.
> Windows detects its as Digital with a 2560x1440 resolution - so there is some communication going on between card and screen.
> I've tested 2 cables, and 2 video cards - XFX R7970 Black edition, and my old 6970.
> Reading through (some) of this thread, it seems the monitors can be picky with cables? Have ordered a few to test out.
> Have many people with apparantly dead screens been able to resolve it with a different cable, or do I need to investigate shipping it back for a replacement?
> I ordered from ta_planet, and went for the pixel-checked option, and the note inside the box says it was tested... Just what was tested I'm not sure on =/


Make sure you are using a dual DVI cable and connecting to the dual DVI port on your card. I heard some ATi video cards(6k series?) have a little physical switch on the card(not the backplate) you have to toggle to enable it. If it was connecting via single-link your computer would still detect it but nothing would show up because it isn't getting enough bandwidth. I'd check that first of all.


----------



## deadscope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Is dhsummer providing the same plug adapter as ta_planet's "US version"?


It was advertised as such. I requested an adaptor compatible with Australia/New Zealand power. We will see if that eventuated.


----------



## adelea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerhawk*
> 
> Make sure you are using a dual DVI cable and connecting to the dual DVI port on your card. I heard some ATi video cards(6k series?) have a little physical switch on the card(not the backplate) you have to toggle to enable it. If it was connecting via single-link your computer would still detect it but nothing would show up because it isn't getting enough bandwidth. I'd check that first of all.


I've tried two different dual DVI cables so far - at least I think they are dual DVI! 24 pins and a horizontal bar/pin.

The card - http://xfxforce.com/en-us/Products/Graphics-Cards/AMD/AMD-Radeon-HD-7000/AMD-Radeon-HD-7970/FX-797A-TNBC.aspx - doesnt have any switches/jumpers to toggle it.

I've ordered some more cables, so will test those I guess.


----------



## PandaSPUR

Any chance you could test this on another PC?


----------



## adelea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> Any chance you could test this on another PC?


I tried both my graphic cards in two PCs with the same results.

Trying to find if any of my friends who are reasonably local have a recent nvidia card to test on.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

I have noticed something odd with my shimian, When I enable Vsync it locks the FPS to 120FPS or does it's best to maintain it anyways and I find it odd. To my knowledge Vsync was supposed to limit your FPS to the monitors Refresh rate and I thought that the IPSI was a 60HZ monitor.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adelea*
> 
> I've tried two different dual DVI cables so far - at least I think they are dual DVI! 24 pins and a horizontal bar/pin.
> The card - http://xfxforce.com/en-us/Products/Graphics-Cards/AMD/AMD-Radeon-HD-7000/AMD-Radeon-HD-7970/FX-797A-TNBC.aspx - doesnt have any switches/jumpers to toggle it.
> I've ordered some more cables, so will test those I guess.


I've got a 6950 and the tiny switch is on the top of the card near to the XFire connectors.

On some cards this is a BIOS switch, on others (like mine!) it toggles one of the DVI connectors from single to dual mode.

Worth double-checking your 6970 to see if it has one and what it does!

It doesn't explain why your 7970 doesn't work though .. maybe something inside has become disconnected in transit, It's happened to other buyers!


----------



## Jixr

has anyone found any cheap way of beefing up the stand?

Vesa arms are pretty expensive, but the stock stand is so crappy it wiggles when I type on my keyboard ( but admit some of it is my desk )


----------



## Tigerhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> has anyone found any cheap way of beefing up the stand?
> Vesa arms are pretty expensive, but the stock stand is so crappy it wiggles when I type on my keyboard ( but admit some of it is my desk )


Vesa arms are expensive? I see a crap ton for like $30 or less....in North America anyways. where you been looking?

Still no response from BCC and I messaged him Friday at around 5pm....it is Monday 7pm now. A bit worried if their customer service responses are this slow. Was just asking them if their IPSI's are still IPSI's, cause a couple weeks ago people in this thread were reporting receiving IPSB's instead, and I actually want a B.


----------



## Jixr

well, the clamp bendy arm style anyway, no local retailers have anything for less than $100


----------



## Polarity

is a monitor calibrator useful for korean monitors?
cuz i cant control my OSD at all expect for power button -,-


----------



## PandaSPUR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, the clamp bendy arm style anyway, no local retailers have anything for less than $100


I just bought one for $20 shipped on ebay. Its rated for 33lbs although the specs say 18-23" monitor.

Gonna try it with my Dell 20" first and see how sturdy it is.
Will eventually get a second one for the Shimian if I end up buying one


----------



## chemb0t

Hi there, just wanted to say thanks to everyone who has been giving feedback on this thread. It's the main thing I followed to consider purchasing my monitors, and I'm very glad that I did.

I ordered 3 perfect pixel versions from red-cap and they arrived at my doorstep within a week. I got a call from fedex asking to fill in a FCC form but I contacted the seller and they said that it was taken care of.

The monitors themselves are stunning! Zero dead/stuck pixels, minimal backlight bleed, and after applying an icc, they looked even better! Only major issue for me is that the color temperature/white balance on each of them aren't exactly the same. I do suspect that one of them has a slight yellow tint to it, but when viewed alone, it actually looks perfectly fine. It's just that the other two I got had their whites more blue shifted than the other one. Overall I think this issue can be fixed with GPU output settings

I was so pleased that I shortly after ordered the multi-input (IPSMS) model from dhsummer and got it quickly in the post as well. Unfortunately this one was a non-perfect pixel model and indeed had some stuck pixels on the lower right side of the screen, but they are barely noticeable. Also unfortunately, the hdmi input is a bit finicky for my setup. I was hoping to attach it to a capture card output so that I can record my screen at 1080p, but it doesn't seem to work as I was expecting it to. HDMI and VGA straight from a source like a laptop does seem to work fine though. Overall it's something I can definitely live with.

Here's some pics of how I set them up in my room:








Lofted Workspace 2012 by chemb0t, on Flickr

Album Here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631723499101/

Since my desk is attached to a wall, I purchased these wall mounted monitor arms and aligned them to make a flexible 3 monitor setup: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WYVBR0/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i01 The vesa holes on the Shimians are pretty shallow so I had to purchase shorter screws and washers to attach them properly.

Anyway, thanks again.. and if there is anyone interested in buying a perfect-pixel, verified and tested Lite version shipped from CA, send me a PM. I wanted to keep all 4 but as you can see, I have no room to put it anywhere! =]


----------



## PandaSPUR

Damn that looks sexy.
Your experience tempts me to order the perfect pixel models from redcap lol.

Any chance you could take a picture of the stuck pixels on the IPSMS? I want to see just how small they really are.

Depending on how the clamp arm I ordered works out, I might grab those mounts you used. Although I'd be securing them to the side of my desk (which is MDF board.. not sure how well it'd hold, hmm).


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemb0t*
> 
> Hi there, just wanted to say thanks to everyone who has been giving feedback on this thread. It's the main thing I followed to consider purchasing my monitors, and I'm very glad that I did.
> I ordered 3 perfect pixel versions from red-cap and they arrived at my doorstep within a week. I got a call from fedex asking to fill in a FCC form but I contacted the seller and they said that it was taken care of.
> The monitors themselves are stunning! Zero dead/stuck pixels, minimal backlight bleed, and after applying an icc, they looked even better! Only major issue for me is that the color temperature/white balance on each of them aren't exactly the same. I do suspect that one of them has a slight yellow tint to it, but when viewed alone, it actually looks perfectly fine. It's just that the other two I got had their whites more blue shifted than the other one. Overall I think this issue can be fixed with GPU output settings
> I was so pleased that I shortly after ordered the multi-input (IPSMS) model from dhsummer and got it quickly in the post as well. Unfortunately this one was a non-perfect pixel model and indeed had some stuck pixels on the lower right side of the screen, but they are barely noticeable. Also unfortunately, the hdmi input is a bit finicky for my setup. I was hoping to attach it to a capture card output so that I can record my screen at 1080p, but it doesn't seem to work as I was expecting it to. HDMI and VGA straight from a source like a laptop does seem to work fine though. Overall it's something I can definitely live with.
> Here's some pics of how I set them up in my room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lofted Workspace 2012 by chemb0t, on Flickr
> Album Here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631723499101/
> Since my desk is attached to a wall, I purchased these wall mounted monitor arms and aligned them to make a flexible 3 monitor setup: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WYVBR0/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i01 The vesa holes on the Shimians are pretty shallow so I had to purchase shorter screws and washers to attach them properly.
> Anyway, thanks again.. and if there is anyone interested in buying a perfect-pixel, verified and tested Lite version shipped from CA, send me a PM. I wanted to keep all 4 but as you can see, I have no room to put it anywhere! =]


Impressive setup!
I'm interested in that arduino thing that controls your led-strip dynamic backlight.
Do you have an schematic or tutorial on how to make one of those?


----------



## andy4theherd

any of you guys use Gunnar glasses with this screen? Woot has a great deal on them for $30-45. i spend 8 to 10 hours a day in front of this monitor. i sometimes get eye fatigue (i normally have 20/20 vision). i'm concerned about the yellow tint on the Gunnars and the affect it will have on the beautiful colors on this monitor.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> any of you guys use Gunnar glasses with this screen? Woot has a great deal on them for $30-45. i spend 8 to 10 hours a day in front of this monitor. i sometimes get eye fatigue (i normally have 20/20 vision). i'm concerned about the yellow tint on the Gunnars and the affect it will have on the beautiful colors on this monitor.


Mimick the backlight led strip setup chemb0t has...The light changes color according to what's on screen and effectively reduces eye strain while keeping your screen tint pure.
That's what I'll do.


----------



## Lazlonius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mimick the backlight led strip setup chemb0t has...The light changes color according to what's on screen and effectively reduces eye strain while keeping your screen tint pure.
> That's what I'll do.


Detailed instructions and part info please as I am very interested but clueless.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazlonius*
> 
> Detailed instructions and part info please as I am very interested but clueless.
> I guess this is all i need to buy
> http://www.amazon.com/Arduino-Rev-3-Uno-R3/dp/B006H06TVG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1349799484&sr=8-1&keywords=Arduino+R3
> http://www.amazon.com/Flexible-Changing-LED-Strip-Ledwholesalers/dp/B00476B908
> then code and how to wire would be awesome


Yep, I already asked for some help in that regard...I'm interested as well.


----------



## tonyjones

@chemb0t what video card are you using to power those 3 x 27"


----------



## Lazlonius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yep, I already asked for some help in that regard...I'm interested as well.


about 1/3 down the page is a how to for backlighting PC with an led strip and the arduino

http://lifehacker.com/5875365/how-to-start-making-your-own-electronics-with-arduino-and-other-peoples-code


----------



## PandaSPUR

Heres a direct link to the original blog post for Arduino controlled ambient LEDs: http://siliconrepublic.blogspot.com/2011/02/arduino-based-pc-ambient-lighting.html

I plan on doing the same thing now








Although I'm going to use power from my PSU's molex connector (5v to the arduino, 12v to the breadboard/LEDs) so I dont have extra bricks on my powerstrip lol.
Hopefully that all works out...

Damn my wallet is getting drained lol.


----------



## thermal_flux

My QH270-IPSBS arrived today. I placed my order on Saturday night. Delivered at 9:00AM Tuesday morning. The box looks like it survived the trip well. Only one slightly deformed corner. I am refraining from opening it until I get it home.

I think posting pics is a rule.


----------



## tonyjones

so tempting lol i'm gonna hold out for Dell U2711 to drop to $599


----------



## thermal_flux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyjones*
> 
> so tempting lol i'm gonna hold out for Dell U2711 to drop to $599


We should only speak in terms of Shimian units. You are holding out to buy the Dell until it drops to the price of "2 shimians"


----------



## thurbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adelea*
> 
> I guess I'm one of the unlucky ones! Mine arrived today QH270-Lite (QH270-IPSBS), and doesnt want to show a picture.
> The backlight comes on, and brightness can be adjusted.
> The power light flashes blue until windows has started, then goes solid blue - but nothing is shown.
> Windows detects its as Digital with a 2560x1440 resolution - so there is some communication going on between card and screen.
> I've tested 2 cables, and 2 video cards - XFX R7970 Black edition, and my old 6970.
> Reading through (some) of this thread, it seems the monitors can be picky with cables? Have ordered a few to test out.
> Have many people with apparantly dead screens been able to resolve it with a different cable, or do I need to investigate shipping it back for a replacement?
> I ordered from ta_planet, and went for the pixel-checked option, and the note inside the box says it was tested... Just what was tested I'm not sure on =/


Just to let you know I basically had the same thing happen to me. Except mine worked 2 time then all I got was was the back-light. My computer saw the card and the blue led stayed solid however nothing I did could get it to work. I tried Nvidia and ATI cards and new cables, different computers and nothing worked. SO the seller finally emailed me back and told me to open the monitor and check for loose wires (which I did) However after checking all connections and the PCB my monitor still would not work. The seller is sending me a new PCB, I hope this works. If not I guess it will have to go back!


----------



## rrev

Hi. I thought id share my purchase experience for those interested in buying. Purchased IPSBS from ta_planet. As the majority of people were asking their sellers to state package as a gift and mark value in the range of $80-$100 due to customs fee, I went ahead and asked him as well. ta_planet responded quickly and this is what he had to say:

"This is Kinam in Korea.

Canada customs already know this monitor price as USD 190.00
To avoid customs clearance delay, I suggest you agree with USD 190.00
Importing tax and customs fee is buyer's charge

However, If I mark the price USD 80.00, customs will hold your item.
and charge the tax for full price.

Just pay small customs fee.
that is safe."

Needless to say, excellent customer service. Monitor arrived in less than 24 hours! Condition: A+. No dead pixels. Very minimal backlight bleed. The display is just gorgeous.


----------



## chemb0t

Thanks for the feedback everyone. =]

As many of you quickly found, I based my light setup on the info here;

http://siliconrepublic.blogspot.com/2011/02/arduino-based-pc-ambient-lighting.html

Main difference in my setup is that I used Python code instead of Processing for the desktop client, and I used an arduino proto shield to make a compact package that I could hide on my desk. I'm still tweaking the code so that it can work with fullscreen applications like games and average all 3 monitors instead of the center, but as it is now it works really well.

All parts were ordered from amazon by the way. Here's a list;

http://www.amazon.com/Arduino-Rev-3-Uno-R3/dp/B006H06TVG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1349806448&sr=8-1&keywords=arduino+uno
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040FJ27S/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0092CROAQ/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i02
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0079WI2MK/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i01

I'll post up closer pics/schematics/code soon, but the power supply that comes with the led strip plugs directly into the arduino and can power the whole setup so its all self contained.

@andy4theherd - I use Gunnar glasses at work and I find it useful for coding tasks. I haven't used it much on these monitors yet but I imagine they would be useful for when color is not important. For all other times, the ambient light setup helps a lot.

@TonyJones - I am using an EVGA gtx 680 FTW to power the setup. Two DVI and one DisplayPort using an active DVI converter.


----------



## Tigerhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrev*
> 
> Hi. I thought id share my purchase experience for those interested in buying. Purchased IPSBS from ta_planet. As the majority of people were asking their sellers to state package as a gift and mark value in the range of $80-$100 due to customs fee, I went ahead and asked him as well. ta_planet responded quickly and this is what he had to say:
> "This is Kinam in Korea.
> Canada customs already know this monitor price as USD 190.00
> To avoid customs clearance delay, I suggest you agree with USD 190.00
> Importing tax and customs fee is buyer's charge
> However, If I mark the price USD 80.00, customs will hold your item.
> and charge the tax for full price.
> Just pay small customs fee.
> that is safe."
> Needless to say, excellent customer service. Monitor arrived in less than 24 hours! Condition: A+. No dead pixels. Very minimal backlight bleed. The display is just gorgeous.


Very good post! and just in time too! I'm just buying one from BCC right now and was wondering how much to get it stated as for customs. Thanks for posting that. Really really handy!









Gonna take one more quick look at ebay to see who is selling which model for what price and then finally buy one!

Edit: Done, just bought the IPSI model from BCC. Wooooo finally took the plunge! I hope it is a good one!







$298 for it. I think I paid close to that for my crappy 1080 24" TN I am using right now.


----------



## taikogod

Just got my 2 monitors! Ordered on the 28th and it finally got here (Thanksgiving in Korea, then Thanksgiving in Canada)

Paid $75 in taxes. Green-sum marked it as $530 instead of $600.

Just set them up and they look great, but one thing I don't understand - the stands set my monitors at different heights. They're not adjustable so what can I do about this?!


----------



## Tigerhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taikogod*
> 
> Just got my 2 monitors! Ordered on the 28th and it finally got here (Thanksgiving in Korea, then Thanksgiving in Canada)
> Paid $75 in taxes. Green-sum marked it as $530 instead of $600.
> Just set them up and they look great, but one thing I don't understand - the stands set my monitors at different heights. They're not adjustable so what can I do about this?!


You mean the bolt holes are not drilled in the same place on both stands, so one sits higher than the other on the main beam? That is really weird! Are you sure there aren't um....I forget what they are called but "wide holes" so you have a choice on what height you want to bolt them too?


----------



## rrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerhawk*
> 
> Very good post! and just in time too! I'm just buying one from BCC right now and was wondering how much to get it stated as for customs. Thanks for posting that. Really really handy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna take one more quick look at ebay to see who is selling which model for what price and then finally buy one!
> Edit: Done, just bought the IPSI model from BCC. Wooooo finally took the plunge! I hope it is a good one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $298 for it. I think I paid close to that for my crappy 1080 24" TN I am using right now.


Got it stated as $190 USD. No delays, and got cleared very fast. I live in Ontario Canada and the customs fee was $35.42.


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> any of you guys use Gunnar glasses with this screen? Woot has a great deal on them for $30-45. i spend 8 to 10 hours a day in front of this monitor. i sometimes get eye fatigue (i normally have 20/20 vision). i'm concerned about the yellow tint on the Gunnars and the affect it will have on the beautiful colors on this monitor.


I use Gunnars on my Catleap (same screen). It works fine for gaming because although it does shift the colors slightly, your brain adjusts to it pretty quickly so it's no big deal. These have a slight blue tint to them and the Gunnars block that. I would not use it if you were graphic designing or photo editting. That would really defeat the purpose of these.


----------



## Tigerhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrev*
> 
> Got it stated as $190 USD. No delays, and got cleared very fast. I live in Ontario Canada and the customs fee was $35.42.


Ontario Canada here too. I bought mine from BCC and messaged him right after requesting him to declare it as $190 USD. I hope he pays attention to that stuff. Their 4 step customer service thing says they do but who knows sometimes. I sent him a question last week on Friday and it still has never been answered and it is Tuesday now. I was hesitant to still buy it from him but his pixel warranty stuff is pretty awesome and they pay return shipping if it is DOA etc.


----------



## taikogod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerhawk*
> 
> You mean the bolt holes are not drilled in the same place on both stands, so one sits higher than the other on the main beam? That is really weird! Are you sure there aren't um....I forget what they are called but "wide holes" so you have a choice on what height you want to bolt them too?


Just measured it and tbh I have no idea why. I might go out and buy another stand if I don't find a solution.


----------



## thermal_flux

I unpacked and setup my Q270-IPSBS. As I was plugging in the DVI cable to the second port on my 8800GT 512MB (not the video card I will be using, it's just what is in this older hackintosh that I want to test the monitor with) I was wondering to myself how I would tell OS X (hackintosh) to set the resolution to 2560x1440 as my current monitor is only 1920x1200. Well, I didn't have to consider long. After the DVI cable was plugged in I plugged the power adapter into the wall. Voila, the unit came right on and immediately was set to 2560x1440. Amazing!

Using System Preferences I was even able to choose other resolutions! I think this is just my 8800GT handling the scaling and not the monitor but I am overwhelmed with how well this is working so far.

I ran one of the LCD pixel checker sites and can only find one pixel near the bottom right corner that is staying black. Obviously a dead pixel not a stuck one. Maybe I don't know what I am looking for but I cannot see any light bleed. I did lower the brightness to 50%. Well, I counted how many clicks it is through the full range, 30, and set it to 15. Now it's time to buy the X-Rite i1Display Pro but in the meantime I am going to try a few of the color profiles that people have posted. The monitor seems to have too cool of an overcast. The white is just a bit too blue for my liking.

Here are a couple of pictures I took with my iPhone:




I am happy and have my fingers crossed that nothing goes bad with this monitor.

Edit:
I have since shutdown and disconnected my 24" monitor and made this monitor the sole monitor attached. Upon restart I was greeted to the entire BIOS post and boot sequence. I was resigned to being in the dark until OS X was loaded but once again I am pleasantly surprised. I am anxious to see how my GTX 480 behaves. Now to finish building the new hackintosh.


----------



## youchian

Just got my "perfect pixel" monitor FedExed and set up. Pretty sure I found a dead pixel right off the bat, but it might be dust? anyone happen to have a picture of one of these monitors with dust in them? gonna find a way to take a picture of this pixel


----------



## PandaSPUR

redcap rejected my offers on his QH270-Lite citing no discount for single items. ):
Cant blame him for that I guess, but I wish it didnt take him three days to respond >.>

Ended up buying IPSI model from BCC. $298 as well.
Asked him to pack it with extra bubble wrap inside and out.. I dont trust my delivery guys ):
Also asked if it comes with a DVI-D cable... anyone know? If not, I'd like to be prepared and order a cable ASAP.

Also spent ~$68 for Arduino Ambilight setup earlier today. Should be a fun project. lol.

EDIT: Slightly worried about dust/stuck pixels...
But from what I remember, my current panel has at least one or two stuck pixels, I completely forgot where they are.
And I turned off my screen... noticed there was dust all over the screen. So I doubt dust stuck between glass and screen will bug me much lmao.


----------



## IronCamel

This thread was so useful during my research of this monitor that I felt compelled to register and comment.

I purchased the shimian lite from greensum on 10/5. It was delivered today (10/9). It would have been here yesterday, but DHL decided to have it take the scenic route. It was destined for Los Angeles, but it ended up going to San Francisco before being sent to Las Vegas. Yesterday morning DHL figured out that Las Vegas != Los Angeles, but still felt the need to hold the package all day yesterday until about 6pm. I figured with LV and LA only being a few hours apart, that DHL would simply send it to Los Angeles. I was wrong. Apparently, the most efficient route to get from LV to LA is to fly to Cincinatti, then Portland, Salt Lake City, and then Los Angeles. I really can't imagine why they had to shut down their U.S. operations with such efficiency







.

Anyway, the monitor arrived with the box in good condition. I unboxed it and got it setup on the stand to test it. Everything worked perfectly. I then mounted it to my wall using a monoprice low profile mount I was using for my old monitor ( item# 3613) and only costs a couple of bucks. It holds up to 66 pounds, which is more than enough for this monitor (~20lbs). After getting it mounted and connected I began to play several videos, and look at photos. The picture is absolutely beautiful with some minor tweaks in the Nvidia control panel. I tested for dead/stuck pixels and have absolutely none that I can find. I have minor light bleed in the top left and bottom right corners. I'm probably going to open the monitor and add screws tomorrow and see if that helps. The most noticeable issue is the bottom left corner of the monitor which has a very distinct yellow tint to it. I've read where other people had it and it diminished over time, so I'm just going to see what happens. It's not distracting enough to bother me, and it's really only pronounced when something white is being displayed.

Overall, I'm very happy with my purchase, and would do it again. I'm just glad I got mine before the recent price jumps and higher bad pixel policies started popping up. Thank you to everyone that has helped fill this thread with information (yes, I read every single post). It really helped answer all of my questions so I didn't have to go into this blind.

I'll be calibrating it with my i1 Pro in the next day or two. I'll post an update, and the resulting profile, afterwards.


----------



## chemb0t

Here's a followup to the ambient light monitor setup I posted earlier. The wiring setup is the same as in the article but just more compact on the protoboard (click the pics for notes);









And here's a link to my current python code. Note it is still a work in progress, and you will need to download and install python for windows (with necessary libraries) to run it: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9993009/AmbiLight.py

The code embedded on the arduino was not changed, so you can download that directly from the article.

Enjoy =]


----------



## MagnaOverclock

Hi guys I plan to buy a new monitor and my budget is 450 €.
I The video card is an MSI GTX 680 Lighting
What monitor do you recommend?


----------



## freeman29

Anyone know how to lower the brightness without touching the backlight on ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite?


----------



## SFixic

Someone posted this on the forum maybe it can help you?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1262322/guide-display-control-via-windows-brightness-contrast-etc-ddc-ci


----------



## Tigerhawk

Well bought mine from BCC yesterday afternoon(around 4-5pm maybe?) and it got shipped out around midnight(DHL). Not too shabby considering it is half a world away and I think at 5pm EST the koreans were probably still asleep? lol

For all those wondering, BCC said if you still want "glass over bezel" like the old IPSB, you can get the Matrix tempered glass model. He says it is the exact same thing. He asked me if I wanted to switch from my IPSI to that and...although interesting news, I decided to stick with my Achieva. Just seems to be a proven brand at this point and since I'm already buying it from literally the other side of the planet I chose not to push my luck.

Seems like DHL can't find their ass in a dark room though. I wonder why the sellers use DHL so much? Cheapest I guess? Cheap for a reason....I've only had one dealing I think with DHL in the past and it actually wasn't too bad I don't think. Took longer than everyone else though cause here in Canada DHL has pretty much evaporated. I'm not sure they run service in my area anymore so it might be handed off to Purolator once it gets here.


----------



## freeman29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SFixic*
> 
> Someone posted this on the forum maybe it can help you?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1262322/guide-display-control-via-windows-brightness-contrast-etc-ddc-ci


Thanks for the link, I will try that when I get home







.

EDIT:

Don't work on ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite







.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemb0t*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a followup to the ambient light monitor setup I posted earlier. The wiring setup is the same as in the article but just more compact on the protoboard (click the pics for notes);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a link to my current python code. Note it is still a work in progress, and you will need to download and install python for windows (with necessary libraries) to run it: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9993009/AmbiLight.py
> The code embedded on the arduino was not changed, so you can download that directly from the article.
> Enjoy =]


Thanks a lot! I'll be trying that out once I can get an Arduino and some led goodness


----------



## syclick

Got my "Pixel Perfect" QH270 in several days ago, and I have a dark spot in the lower right hand of the screen. It doesn't look like dead pixels, just a very small area several pixels wide that is considerably darker than the rest of the screen.


----------



## deadscope

My QH270-Lite arrived yesterday evening. Packaging was perfect, Setup was easy. The stand is a little off. Will be setting up on an arm shortly though. Fired up BL2 and played a bit - no complaints yet.

The entire process via dhsummer was hassle free. No custom fees, etc etc.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Great that you had a nice experience Deadpool...I bet you shot your way through customs and got your monitor tax free


----------



## Valek

Hi guys! I just bit the bullet and ordered me a shimmy. Ordered mines through red cap. Hope I get as lucky as most of you !!


----------



## SFixic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freeman29*
> 
> Thanks for the link, I will try that when I get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> EDIT:
> Don't work on ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Couldn't get it to work on my Crossover 27Q either :/


----------



## b0gus85

My QH-270 Lite (perfect pixel) version arrived yesterday. Bought it from Red-Cap. There wasn't any bubble wrap outside and inside the box, it only had Styrofoam around the monitor (no damage). I did not notice any dead pixels but I do have slight bleeding on the monitor. But it doesn't bother me as long as I am not using a black background wallpaper. Only thing annoying to me is the brightness. Hope someone have a solution to our monitors that show us how to calibrate the colors nicely.


----------



## thermal_flux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0gus85*
> 
> Only thing annoying to me is the brightness.


You can turn the brightness down with the buttons on the back. If you hold one in it will go to it's limit. I counted 30 button presses for the full range from "won't go darker" to "won't go brighter."


----------



## Jpmxch

Got my Qh270-IPSI from bigclothcraft today. He said he checked it, but I'm having quality issues with mine. There are some minor dead pixels and dust here and there that don't bother me, but I have 2 things that really do bother me. 1) There is a really big piece of dust right in the middle of the screen. That kills it for me. There's no way I can have a monitor with that, I'm too OCD







.
2) There is a strip of scattered stuck pixels on the right side of the monitor, going top to bottom. There must be 100+ of them.

I sent him a message and videos of the problem. Just waiting to see what he can do. Aside from those two things, I really do like the monitor.


----------



## PandaSPUR

Could you show us the video or maybe some pictures?

Let us know how he takes care of this, I'm still waiting for my IPSI to ship from him.


----------



## Tigerhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmxch*
> 
> Got my Qh270-IPSI from bigclothcraft today. He said he checked it, but I'm having quality issues with mine. There are some minor dead pixels and dust here and there that don't bother me, but I have 2 things that really do bother me. 1) There is a really big piece of dust right in the middle of the screen. That kills it for me. There's no way I can have a monitor with that, I'm too OCD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 2) There is a strip of scattered stuck pixels on the right side of the monitor, going top to bottom. There must be 100+ of them.
> I sent him a message and videos of the problem. Just waiting to see what he can do. Aside from those two things, I really do like the monitor.


That is bad news. I just ordered one from him on Tuesday and it is prolly gonna be here tomorrow. I hope mine turns out okay..


----------



## Jpmxch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> Could you show us the video or maybe some pictures?
> Let us know how he takes care of this, I'm still waiting for my IPSI to ship from him.


Here are the videos. I was in a rush last night and the quality isn't great, but you get the idea.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFkWZFEBwY8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CM5PmYVSeZQ


----------



## thermal_flux

As I posted a couple of days ago, I received my QH270-IPSBS and am liking it. With the exception of one dead pixel it is working great.

I bought a 10 foot DVI cable that is supposed to be dual link from Amazon. The brand of cable is CL2. Well I am sad to report that the monitor does not work with that cable but works fine with the shorter cable that came with it. Why is it so hard to get a proper DVI cable? I'll be working on an RMA with Amazon later today.

Would someone suggest a working DVI cable available via Prime on Amazon?

Thanks.


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmxch*
> 
> Here are the videos. I was in a rush last night and the quality isn't great, but you get the idea.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFkWZFEBwY8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CM5PmYVSeZQ


Eeesh. That's bad. Sorry to butt in on your club, but I got my Catleap 2703 from the same guy and it's nearly perfect except for this bright spot in the monitor (almost like backlight bleed but a nickel size spot several inches from the side). Those pixels combined with the dust is not acceptable.


----------



## Tigerhawk

IT'S HEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE







I'm just unboxing it now(taking pics along the way, dw) and setting it up. Will report in with pics once I check for bad things(dead pixels, dust, etc)

Also the box clearly says IPSB in several places on the outside. I haven't gotten to look at the actual screen yet to see if it is an I or a B. We'll see!

Edit: Also, from midnight on Tuesday(EST) to my doorstep on Friday at 1pm, that is pretty dang fast! Especially for DHL in my area.



Came nicely packaged



Standard accessories + the universal transformer



Seems like the standard powerbrick, though BCC's description says it comes with a 100-240v power brick hmm....



Pretty glossy screen. IPSI model so tempered glass underneath a none-glossy bezel.



A speck of dust it seems underneath the glass. It is actually pretty huge...At least it is in a mostly inconspicuous area. Undecided if I will open it up to get rid of it or not. Definitely not a dead pixel though. Much too big for that.

Overall a couple of dead pixels(dust maybe?) scattered throughout but all at the sides, center is clean. Not too shabby. Great for the price. Just that large speck right there is a bit disappointing. Maybe I'll fix it if I get unlazy enough. Also some yellow tint along the bottom which I've heard goes away in a few days so not too worried about that. Whites are pretty blue though. Need to find some profiles.

No complications during setup. Just put the stand on, connected the dual DVI cable to one of my 580s, connected the power brick to the monitor, then plugged it in. Away we go.


----------



## Jpmxch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> Eeesh. That's bad. Sorry to butt in on your club, but I got my Catleap 2703 from the same guy and it's nearly perfect except for this bright spot in the monitor (almost like backlight bleed but a nickel size spot several inches from the side). Those pixels combined with the dust is not acceptable.


I was totally willing to accept the fact that the monitor was not going to be perfect, but I didn't expect to be like this. It certainly does have a few unnoticeable dead pixels and dust particles throughout. Actually, I could probably live with the 100 stuck pixels since it's not right in front of me even though its not suppose to be like that. That dust in the middle is the only thing that is driving me crazy. It's 100x worse than a dead pixel. My concern is, why did they send it to me after checking it? Makes me wonder if they even check it at all. No response from bcc yet.


----------



## Jpmxch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerhawk*
> 
> IT'S HEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just unboxing it now(taking pics along the way, dw) and setting it up.


That's exactly how mine came. Sucks you got the dust too, but it's not in the middle like mine. I haven't thought about opening it up, because I feel like I shouldn't have to on a new product and I'll probably end up breaking it somehow. Let us know how it goes if you do try to clean it.


----------



## Tigerhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmxch*
> 
> That's exactly how mine came. Sucks you got the dust too, but it's not in the middle like mine. I haven't thought about opening it up, because I feel like I shouldn't have to on a new product and I'll probably end up breaking it somehow. Let us know how it goes if you do try to clean it.


To be honest, at this point I doubt I will. I actually tried to find it after reading your post and it took me a few seconds. It is so far away from the center of the screen that I haven't noticed it even once unless I am looking at a blank white screen(notepad or something)

Meh. I have pretty strong yellow tint all along the bottom though and a pretty good amount of backlight bleed at the top right. I hope the tint goes away with time.

Took me quite awhile to get my whites looking white instead of blue...TBH they still feel kind of blue but any further tweaking and they start to look red or green...


----------



## l88bastar

Dang...my $298 tempered glass shimian that i got from green-sum is absolutely flawless. My brother ordered the same display as mine and his is perfect too.


----------



## syclick

Here's the dark spot right in the bottom left corner of my screen:



In most cases I don't see it, but it's still a little disconcerting.


----------



## IronCamel

I had some free time today so I went ahead and calibrated by monitor. A good calibration makes a HUGE difference on this monitor. I managed to get it almost dead on D65.

My system is using a GTX 560ti outputting 0-255 levels. The video controls in the Nvidia control panel are at their default setting (letting the player handle everything). The backlight had to be set manually, and on my monitor that meant setting it as low as it would go and then 10 clicks up for 120cd/m2 (35ftL) or 7 clicks for 85cd/m2 (25ftL). Obviously there are variations between monitors (even the same model), so I can't guarantee your results, but maybe these can help those looking for a profile to get them close enough. An i1 Display Pro was used to create these profiles, and the gamma is 2.2 for both of them.

35ftL - http://www.sendspace.com/file/wc6d7h

25ftL - http://www.sendspace.com/file/uy6k7d

FYI, SMPTE recommends a luminance between 25-35ftL for direct view displays, that's why I chose the luminance values I did. 35ftL is also the common industry standard for video and photo editing. 25ftL is ideal for movie watching in a pitch black room. If you are always using a lamp, or other light source, you'll probably be fine sticking to the 35ftL profile.


----------



## serge2k

Just purchased from BCC.

Nervous about this, but if it goes well then I will be buying another one later this month.


----------



## Jpmxch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerhawk*
> 
> Meh. I have pretty strong yellow tint all along the bottom though and a pretty good amount of backlight bleed at the top right. I hope the tint goes away with time.
> Took me quite awhile to get my whites looking white instead of blue...TBH they still feel kind of blue but any further tweaking and they start to look red or green...


Mine doesn't have the yellow tint and the backlight is pretty even. My display is quite blue though, but thats because my hannsg had a warmer tone, so I need to get use to the cooler tone. How did you go about making your whites white?

I also want to update you guys on my situation. Bigclothcraft is legit. It took him one day to respond to my problem and he is asking me to return the monitor to him for an exchange. He is taking care of the all of the shipping charges. Now the problem is that i'm not sure if I should ask him for a different monitor and pay the difference. I was thinking the Lite version. I don't want to get stuck with another tempered glass version with dust problems.


----------



## achievari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronCamel*
> 
> I had some free time today so I went ahead and calibrated by monitor. A good calibration makes a HUGE difference on this monitor. I managed to get it almost dead on D65.
> My system is using a GTX 560ti outputting 0-255 levels. The video controls in the Nvidia control panel are at their default setting (letting the player handle everything). The backlight had to be set manually, and on my monitor that meant setting it as low as it would go and then 10 clicks up for 120cd/m2 (35ftL) or 7 clicks for 85cd/m2 (25ftL). Obviously there are variations between monitors (even the same model), so I can't guarantee your results, but maybe these can help those looking for a profile to get them close enough. An i1 Display Pro was used to create these profiles, and the gamma is 2.2 for both of them.
> 35ftL - http://www.sendspace.com/file/wc6d7h
> 25ftL - http://www.sendspace.com/file/uy6k7d
> FYI, SMPTE recommends a luminance between 25-35ftL for direct view displays, that's why I chose the luminance values I did. 35ftL is also the common industry standard for video and photo editing. 25ftL is ideal for movie watching in a pitch black room. If you are always using a lamp, or other light source, you'll probably be fine sticking to the 35ftL profile.


Just signed up to say thank you for your profiles!

I didn't think it would make a difference since I was quite happy with the default settings, but boy was I wrong ^^

Only after applied the ICM I noticed how off the colors were. If I had to guess I'd say they were way too greenish.

I used the 25ftl profile since 10 clicks is too bright for me 









Much easier on the eyes now awell.

edit:
oh and btw if someone by any chance doesn't know how to apply the ICM (like me), the answer to this question elaborates it quite nicely http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-desktop/cant-apply-an-icc-profile-to-display-cant/71b8d8e8-afa3-435a-aae4-6a8a184b6439

edit2:
just to add some info to this thread:

I bought my Lite from green-sum for $299 and it took 1 week to arrive since there was the Korean National Holiday in between. The box was secured by a layer of bubble wrap and showed no sign of damage!

Reading the current problems with the Crossover flickering and burned boards, it seems the Achieva is the safer bet atm. Unless this is also a common occurence with our Shimians ?


----------



## IronCamel

Be sure to go to Control Panel>Color Management>Advanced>Change System Defaults>Advanced and check the box next to "Use Windows display calibration". It will keep the profile loaded automatically as long as you have it set as the default.


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronCamel*
> 
> I had some free time today so I went ahead and calibrated by monitor. A good calibration makes a HUGE difference on this monitor. I managed to get it almost dead on D65.
> My system is using a GTX 560ti outputting 0-255 levels. The video controls in the Nvidia control panel are at their default setting (letting the player handle everything). The backlight had to be set manually, and on my monitor that meant setting it as low as it would go and then 10 clicks up for 120cd/m2 (35ftL) or 7 clicks for 85cd/m2 (25ftL). Obviously there are variations between monitors (even the same model), so I can't guarantee your results, but maybe these can help those looking for a profile to get them close enough. An i1 Display Pro was used to create these profiles, and the gamma is 2.2 for both of them.
> 35ftL - http://www.sendspace.com/file/wc6d7h
> 25ftL - http://www.sendspace.com/file/uy6k7d
> FYI, SMPTE recommends a luminance between 25-35ftL for direct view displays, that's why I chose the luminance values I did. 35ftL is also the common industry standard for video and photo editing. 25ftL is ideal for movie watching in a pitch black room. If you are always using a lamp, or other light source, you'll probably be fine sticking to the 35ftL profile.


thanks for posting these. i will try them out later today. i'm currently using a profile for a catleap.


----------



## freeman29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronCamel*
> 
> I had some free time today so I went ahead and calibrated by monitor. A good calibration makes a HUGE difference on this monitor. I managed to get it almost dead on D65.
> My system is using a GTX 560ti outputting 0-255 levels. The video controls in the Nvidia control panel are at their default setting (letting the player handle everything). The backlight had to be set manually, and on my monitor that meant setting it as low as it would go and then 10 clicks up for 120cd/m2 (35ftL) or 7 clicks for 85cd/m2 (25ftL). Obviously there are variations between monitors (even the same model), so I can't guarantee your results, but maybe these can help those looking for a profile to get them close enough. An i1 Display Pro was used to create these profiles, and the gamma is 2.2 for both of them.
> 35ftL - http://www.sendspace.com/file/wc6d7h
> 25ftL - http://www.sendspace.com/file/uy6k7d
> FYI, SMPTE recommends a luminance between 25-35ftL for direct view displays, that's why I chose the luminance values I did. 35ftL is also the common industry standard for video and photo editing. 25ftL is ideal for movie watching in a pitch black room. If you are always using a lamp, or other light source, you'll probably be fine sticking to the 35ftL profile.


I tried those profiles, but inst to dark? The screen is very dark for me.


----------



## IronCamel

There's no guarantee they'll work for everybody. The only way to know for sure is to get a meter and calibrate your own monitor. If you've never seen a correctly calibrated image, the image may simply be dimmer than you are used to. Most people run their displays way too bright, unaware that that introduces issues with signal clipping and crushed details. Without being able to see your system in person, there is really no way to tell you for sure if it's your monitor, the profile, or the user that is the issue.


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freeman29*
> 
> I tried those profiles, but inst to dark? The screen is very dark for me.


lol

i thought they were bright...

currently trying the 35. gonna leave it up for a while and play a couple of games to see how i like it.


----------



## PandaSPUR

Bought this on oct 9 at around 2am and it still hasnt even shipped.. ):


----------



## b0gus85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> Bought this on oct 9 at around 2am and it still hasnt even shipped.. ):


who did you bought the monitor from?


----------



## Blown

Almost completed my new build. Three Lite models arrived today! Got them for the smoking low price of $275.00/ea w/ free shipping from dhsummer. Monitors arrived in five business days. No stuck pixels or apparent flaws on any of them. I definitely recommend him as a seller for anyone in the market. These things are definitely living up to the hype so far. I'm only running a single DirectCU II Top GTX680 2GB, so dual or triple SLI is definitely now in order. All I need now is a desk so I can move my kitchen table back upstairs!

Edit: For anyone looking for a tri-monitor stand for these things, I bought this one off Ebay for $120 shipped:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180994665666
They barely fit, but barely is good enough! Fully adjustable for landscape mode, good build quality, etc.


----------



## Valek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> Bought this on oct 9 at around 2am and it still hasnt even shipped.. ):


I'm sorry to hear that . I ordered mine this past wed around the same time and I got it today. Talk about fast shipping. Looks great no dead pixels clean as can be.. Although it looks great now I wished I had ordered the tempered glass IPSB . This screen looks so awesome ...it is just so crisp and clear WOW!


----------



## PandaSPUR

Haha congrats. Jealous of all of you right now ):

I bought mine from BCC.
Although I did add a comment asking for him to pack it with extra bubble wrap... maybe he decided to take his time with my monitor because of that lol.
Also mentioned I'd post a review on here after I received the monitor hehe.

Was really hoping it would arrive either today or tomorrow (expedited shipping usually delivers on saturdays too). No one is usually Home mon-thurs to sign for packages.. ):
Dont want my monitor to be bouncing around FedEx/UPS/DHL system for days. Just makes damage that much more likely.


----------



## Valek

Hehe thank you







. I got mine from red cap and I almost bought a perfect pixel but took my chances and glad I didn't cause its perfect. I was afraid of that happening to me since no one is home either but for some reason FedEx decided not to leave it at my front door and they ended up taking back to one of their facilities and I was able to pick it up after 5pm. I'm glad they did cause the box pretty much tells you is a 27" led monitor. Also it does come kinda bright and the way to adjust brightness is holding down the brightness button on the back of the display. I read some folks couldn't adjust brightness on their lites but I was able to do it fine. I hope you enjoy it as much I am ....BF3 looks so awesome


----------



## Kakkilop

What good quality (kinda cheap) wall mount would work for the QH270?


----------



## IronCamel

I'm using a monoprice low profile mount. Costs like three bucks and holds up to 66 pounds.


----------



## sherlock

Looks like I will be joining this club soon. Will be ordering a QH270-IPSBS Model from ta_planet sometime tomorrow.

A few question for current users & espically IPSBS users:

1. This is the speaker model, will an audio cable be included?
2. Is this the tempered glass model? I heard those have dust issues more often.
3. U.S users, how much custom duty did you have to pay?


----------



## Tigerhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Looks like I will be joining this club soon. Will be ordering a QH270-IPSBS Model from ta_planet sometime tomorrow.
> A few question for current users & espically IPSBS users:
> 1. This is the speaker model, will an audio cable be included?
> 2. Is this the tempered glass model? I heard those have dust issues more often.
> 3. U.S users, how much custom duty did you have to pay?


1. Yes
2. No glass
3. Korea has free trade with USA, no fees.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerhawk*
> 
> 1. Yes
> 2. No glass
> 3. Korea has free trade with USA, no fees.


Nice, looks to be all good. Will be powering this with a Gigabyte 7950, looking forward to enjoying 1440p RTS gaming, and maybe some low AA BF3 haha.


----------



## deadscope

Is there anyway to identify the monitor in Windows Device & Printers? Currently shows as "Generic Plug N Play"


----------



## Ragsters

Why are there so many on pre-order?


----------



## sroz97

hey guys im thinking of getting this monitor, but will I be able to use a gtx 660ti and play games like bf3 at 2560x1440 with at least 40 FPS


----------



## taikogod

So 1 of the 2 monitors I got have a strong yellow tint - I've tried everything but no luck. Any tips on this?


----------



## j3st3r

How are these guys for gaming monitors? I wanted to pick up a couple of the SAME monitors as I am OCD like that and these look like a good deal.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3st3r*
> 
> How are these guys for gaming monitors? I wanted to pick up a couple of the SAME monitors as I am OCD like that and these look like a good deal.


They work fine..

the Shimian is the best bang for your buck with any monitor right now.


----------



## taikogod

Here are my 2 set up on an Arctic Z2 stand - http://imgur.com/a/9ihfV


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sroz97*
> 
> hey guys im thinking of getting this monitor, but will I be able to use a gtx 660ti and play games like bf3 at 2560x1440 with at least 40 FPS


660Ti is worse than 7950 on 1440p settings with high AA dropping its performance significantly due to 192 bit Bus and Vram so if you are going *1440p get 7950 instead*, plus *7950 Overclocks much further(*higher OC%):






You might find Battlefield 3 benchmark at 2560X1600 4XAA showing 7950=660Ti but those are skewed in Nividia's favor with 7950 using outdated drivers, these Tom's review used up to date drivers.


----------



## sroz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> 660Ti is worse than 7950 on 1440p settings with high AA dropping its performance significantly due to 192 bit Bus and Vram so if you are going *1440p get 7950 instead*, plus *7950 Overclocks much further(*higher OC%):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might find Battlefield 3 benchmark at 2560X1600 4XAA showing 7950=660Ti but those are skewed in Nividia's favor with 7950 using outdated drivers, these Tom's review used up to date drivers.


bummer, i already bought my 660ti and can't return it without newegg keeping $60 because i already used the borderlands 2 code that came with the card.








does anybody know if i can use this monitor at 2560x1440 and then just scale down games to 1920x1080


----------



## IronCamel

Yes, you can use a lower resolution. 1920x1080 might have a slight blur, but that's about all. You might want to give 1280x720 a try since it scales evenly into 2560x1440. You should also keep in mind that AA is generally needed less at higher resolutions, so try checking to see if you really need it turned on before wasting GPU for no benefit.


----------



## Manny071

So I just wanted to update my progress about ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1228062/achieva-shimian-monitor-club/2000#post_18264657 ) so If someone will be with similar problem like me, basically before opening up that bastard check it with other graphic cards... in my situation my dual link output just stopped working( I have HD5670) and this Monster Monitor worked fine with other, a bit newer cards







Thanks for your help








PS. Love this monitor ;P I'm considering buying another one


----------



## PandaSPUR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sroz97*
> 
> bummer, i already bought my 660ti and can't return it without newegg keeping $60 because i already used the borderlands 2 code that came with the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anybody know if i can use this monitor at 2560x1440 and then just scale down games to 1920x1080


Looking at those benchmarks it seems like you'll definitely get at least 40FPS though, so I dont see what the problem is








I'll be powering mine with a GTX 560 (non-Ti). Will probably grab another 560 (for around 160) and SLI them for better performance if I decide its necessary.

And I'm still waiting for my damn monitor to ship.. hopefully tonight (which would be tomorrow morning/noon for Korea)


----------



## sherlock

Just bought a QH270-IPSBS from Ta_Planet, Should be here by Friday at the latest, will post pictures once it gets here. Driving this thing with a Gigabyte 7950 I plan to OC to 1150+ at least, possibly 1200+.


----------



## Tigerhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taikogod*
> 
> So 1 of the 2 monitors I got have a strong yellow tint - I've tried everything but no luck. Any tips on this?


I recall quite a few people talking about this several pages back and it has been reported that the yellow tint(the one along the bottom, anyways) goes away after about a week's worth of use. I would imagine that is about 48+ hours of uptime they mean.

I had yellow tint along the bottom of mine and while it is still there it is definitely about half as strong as it was when I got it on Friday. Still visible though....but only really on white backgrounds. I hope it eventually goes away completely. IPSI model from BCC for me.


----------



## taikogod

^ I must've said it wrong - it's actually the color temperature of the monitor. I have one that's clearly 5000K or below, and one "normal" at maybe 6500K or something.

I have spent hours trying to play with the colours but I can't get it the same (or even close to the same). It's small detail but it bothers the heck out of me atm


----------



## IronCamel

Trying to calibrate a monitor by eye is about as effective as trying to nail jell-o to a wall. Even if you manage to get them looking similar using the desktop or a common image, they will still be different when you change to different content. No two monitors have the same grayscale out of the box. Different monitors (even the same brand and model) will have peaks and valleys at different IRE levels. Until that is corrected, they will never look the same for all content. Despite what some like to tell themselves, you cannot calibrate grayscale by sight due to how the human eye works and adapts to color. You need a colorimeter or spectrophotometer to accurately adjust grayscale. So, your options really are to get them "good enough" and live with it, or it's time to buy a calibration device.


----------



## Ragsters

I'm just so clueless guys. I have been contemplating getting this for over two weeks and every time I go to ebay I get really overwhelmed. I just can't choose which seller to get it from. I want either the lite version or the lite version with perfect pixel. The problem is that every seller has different prices for the same item. I know there are different types (with speaker, tempered glass etc.) but I have seen a $50 variance between sellers for the lite version alone. I am also concerned about the power adapter for US versus a US adapter plug. Some sellers will advertise the monitor coming with a US plug while others don't mention anything. So that is it guys. I need a link for a lite version with a US power adapter and one for a perfect pixel lite version with a US power adapter. Can someone help?

I also was considering ta_planet but now I see that he has preorders and will not ship monitors until after October 18th. WTH?


----------



## sroz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I'm just so clueless guys. I have been contemplating getting this for over two weeks and every time I go to ebay I get really overwhelmed. I just can't choose which seller to get it from. I want either the lite version or the lite version with perfect pixel. The problem is that every seller has different prices for the same item. I know there are different types (with speaker, tempered glass etc.) but I have seen a $50 variance between sellers for the lite version alone. I am also concerned about the power adapter for US versus a US adapter plug. Some sellers will advertise the monitor coming with a US plug while others don't mention anything. So that is it guys. I need a link for a lite version with a US power adapter and one for a perfect pixel lite version with a US power adapter. Can someone help?
> I also was considering ta_planet but now I see that he has preorders and will not ship monitors until after October 18th. WTH?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-PERFECT-PIXELS-27-LED-DVI-2560-x-1440-PC-Monitor-/330723707326?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d00ab49be


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sroz97*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-PERFECT-PIXELS-27-LED-DVI-2560-x-1440-PC-Monitor-/330723707326?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d00ab49be


Is this the one you bought? Did you notice anything wrong with the monitor when you got it?


----------



## sroz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Is this the one you bought? Did you notice anything wrong with the monitor when you got it?


i didnt buy it yet, but i have heard very good things about red-cap and will most likely buy a monitor from him in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sroz97*
> 
> i didnt buy it yet, but i have heard very good things about red-cap and will most likely buy a monitor from him in the upcoming weeks.


C'mon guys! I have my finger on the trigger! Is there anyone else who can confirm that the link provided is the one to get?


----------



## taikogod

^Funny, I researched for a couple hours before impulse buying 2... guess we're opposites









green-sum was great for me. Both displays have no dead pixels and no noticeable backlight bleeding. One has a yellow tint though, temperatures are lower. I wouldn't have noticed without having another one to compare to though.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sroz97*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-PERFECT-PIXELS-27-LED-DVI-2560-x-1440-PC-Monitor-/330723707326?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d00ab49be


OK guys, so I made an offer to this^ guy and got it!


----------



## jamdox

What offer? I offered 320 and he came back with 330, which I accepted. Maybe should have started at 300...


----------



## nahiko

Hi every one!!

I am new here, I am from Spain, you guys helped me a lot, I read a lot from you, and now I have a great achieva shimian, and I am very happy with it.

I tell you how I did it to buy it, so may be I also help someone.

I bought it from red cap.

The customs in spain are, from 0 to 45 €, you do not pay anything.
From 45 to 150 € you pay V.A.T. we call it I.V.A., it is a 21% of the final price including transportation costs.
More than 150 € you pay V.A.T. plus something called "arancel" what is something like 3 or 4% more.

Then the transport company "fedex, dhl, ups...." get an amount because the manage your custom things, then everyone has different rates. Since I bought it from red cap, the screen came through fedex, they get 2.5% from the custom taxes, starting at 12,50 €.

Red cap tells you they can set in the package the amount you want, if nothing is told, they set it as 50 $, which is less than 45 €. So when it comes to the customs, they look inside and they say... well a screen, for just 50 buck? Nope!! And you have to pay whatever they tell, you, the set the price, if you are lucky, they dont look inside, but they could even make you pay for trying to BS them.
I told red cap to set the price as 175 € which is about 139 €, so I would pay, but not too much, and it was that, I "just" payed 45 € in the customs.

I bought a lite, but perfect pixels. It does not have any dead pixels.

Cheers!!


----------



## Lazlonius

Arduino Proccessing code change for ambient lighting on shimano.

I have posted the orig code and the changes I think I need. Can someone look at this and see if it looks correct and if that is the only change I will need to make.

orig code

Processing Code: (open Processing IDE: http://processing.org/, copy-paste code, run)

//Developed by Rajarshi Roy
import java.awt.Robot; //java library that lets us take screenshots
import java.awt.AWTException;
import java.awt.event.InputEvent;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;
import java.awt.Rectangle;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import processing.serial.*; //library for serial communication

Serial port; //creates object "port" of serial class
Robot robby; //creates object "robby" of robot class

void setup()
{
port = new Serial(this, Serial.list()[0],9600); //set baud rate
size(100, 100); //window size (doesn't matter)
try //standard Robot class error check
{
robby = new Robot();
}
catch (AWTException e)
{
println("Robot class not supported by your system!");
exit();
}
}

void draw()
{
int pixel; //ARGB variable with 32 int bytes where
//sets of 8 bytes are: Alpha, Red, Green, Blue
float r=0;
float g=0;
float b=0;

*//get screenshot into object "screenshot" of class BufferedImage
BufferedImage screenshot = robby.createScreenCapture(new Rectangle(new Dimension(1368,928)));
//1368*928 is the screen resolution

int i=0;
int j=0;
//1368*928
//I skip every alternate pixel making my program 4 times faster
for(i =0;i<1368; i=i+2){
for(j=0; j<928;j=j+2){
pixel = screenshot.getRGB(i,j); //the ARGB integer has the colors of pixel (i,j)
r = r+(int)(255&(pixel>>16)); //add up reds
g = g+(int)(255&(pixel>>8)); //add up greens
b = b+(int)(255&(pixel)); //add up blues
}
}
r=r/(684*464); //average red (remember that I skipped ever alternate pixel)
g=g/(684*464); //average green
b=b/(684*464); //average blue*

port.write(0xff); //write marker (0xff) for synchronization
port.write((byte)(r)); //write red value
port.write((byte)(g)); //write green value
port.write((byte)(b)); //write blue value
delay(10); //delay for safety

background(r,g,b); //make window background average color
}

change this section
change to

*

//get screenshot into object "screenshot" of class BufferedImage
BufferedImage screenshot = robby.createScreenCapture(new Rectangle(new Dimension(2560,1440)));
//2560*1440 is the screen resolution

int i=0;
int j=0;
//2560*1440
//I skip every alternate pixel making my program 4 times faster
for(i =0;i<2560; i=i+2){
for(j=0; j<1440;j=j+2){
pixel = screenshot.getRGB(i,j); //the ARGB integer has the colors of pixel (i,j)
r = r+(int)(255&(pixel>>16)); //add up reds
g = g+(int)(255&(pixel>>8)); //add up greens
b = b+(int)(255&(pixel)); //add up blues
}
}
r=r/(1280*720); //average red (remember that I skipped ever alternate pixel)
g=g/(1280*720); //average green
b=b/(1280*720); //average blue*


----------



## CPB123

Just registered to thank all you guys for the mountain of information. I ordered a QH270-IPSBS model at the beginning of the month from ta_planet. He is a great seller IMO, i got the non-perfect pixel version at $299 shipped and there was a note in the box that he had tested it and was ok. There were no dead or stuck pixels at all. It looks like the price has gone up on most of his items, the IPSBS is now $315 but it isn't marked as pre-order.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sale-QH270-IPSBS-27-Monitor-5W-Speaker-advanced-model-than-QH270-Lite-/320882265870?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab612cf0e

It came with a "US" plug adapter, but it didn't have a ground, so I just used my own spare monitor cable (as suggested by many users in this thread) into the power supply and did not use his cable or adapter. Works perfectly. It also came with an audio cable and a dual-link DVI cable. Cable (and monitor) works perfectly with a GeForce 210 (LOL!) even though this is not listed as supported in ta_planet's literature, I can tell you it works. The IPSBS model has speakers, which sound pretty decent for monitor speakers, even have a bit of bass. This monitor is being used for photo editing, not gaming (hence the video card), so sound is not as important as desktop real estate based on the size of the desk where this is being used.

For full disclosure's sake, when opening to certain programs, the monitor tends to exibit a quiet electronic buzz. For example if email is open, no buzz, but if Lightroom is open with a gaudy amount of thumbnails, it seems to buzz. I see this is a known issue and there is a fix, but it requires opening the monitor and I'm not comfortable there. This is definitely something that can be lived with vs the price and the image quality. Also it sleeps and comes out of sleep perfectly (which is good, because the computer it is attached to, is always on, and is in sleep mode often...)

Again, thanks to you all for sharing your knowledge, I hope my feedback can help someone as well - and best of luck to those just now getting into the Korean IPS monitor game!


----------



## marcusfrenkel

Hi Guys

I plan to buy Yamakasi 27" monitor or other cheap Korean monitor. I have a requirement for a light anti glare coating so I wanted to go through all the models they produce and find the right one. However I cannot find such information, are there any official websites of those producers?

The common one - Yamakasi Catleap QH270 has glossy screen. What I want is a panel with light anti-glare coating like the one used in the new Dell UltraSharp U2713HM or Samsung S27A850D. I need the monitor solely for coding and viewing black text on a white background. Any suggestion?

Thanks!


----------



## Lazlonius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcusfrenkel*
> 
> Hi Guys
> I plan to buy Yamakasi 27" monitor or other cheap Korean monitor. I have a requirement for a light anti glare coating so I wanted to go through all the models they produce and find the right one. However I cannot find such information, are there any official websites of those producers?
> The common one - Yamakasi Catleap QH270 has glossy screen. What I want is a panel with light anti-glare coating like the one used in the new Dell UltraSharp U2713HM or Samsung S27A850D. *I need the monitor solely for coding and viewing black text on a white background.* Any suggestion?
> Thanks!


Why would you buy an IPS monitor for strictly black and white use?


----------



## johnnylitro

Hi guys, I have read through most of these pages and finally decided to order this monitor.
I have an older computer which I might replace in the not so distant future, and I would like to be able to use this monitor for some other devices.
If I understand correctly QH270-IPSMS model should work with Apple TV, Wii and other HDMI supported computers, but only at 1080?

I have trouble understanding the difference between these 3 listings from the same seller:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/QH270-IPSMS-Achieva-ShiMian-HDMI-D-sub-DVI-Monitor-27-LED-QHD-2560x1440-16-9-/320876490139?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab5baad9b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/QH270-IPSMS-Achieva-ShiMian-HDMI-DVI-D-Sub-27-LG-LED-2560x1440-Dual-Monitor-/230766957925?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item35bac85565

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-QH270-IPSMS-ShiMian-27-Monitor-HDMI-D-sub-DVI-Macbook-Pro-Sub-/221118001535?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item337ba8f17f

With shipping, the prices are very simmilar, what are the differences, which would you choose?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## marcusfrenkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazlonius*
> 
> Why would you buy an IPS monitor for strictly black and white use?


What alternative can you suggest me? I thought IPS/PLS is a must for reading small font on a white background on 27" monitor (2560x1440). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lazlonius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcusfrenkel*
> 
> What alternative can you suggest me? I thought IPS/PLS is a must for reading small font on a white background on 27" monitor (2560x1440). Thanks in advance.


I just think it is like driving a Ferrari in a school zone. It does probably reduce eye strain though. I have the lite model without the extra tempered glass and it is very reflective.


----------



## nexus99

For the money it will be hard to beat these monitors. They are all glossy as far as I know though.


----------



## nahiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazlonius*
> 
> Arduino Proccessing code change for ambient lighting on shimano.
> I have posted the orig code and the changes I think I.....


Hey!

You could try this one that is much better:

http://learn.adafruit.com/adalight-diy-ambient-tv-lighting

You can buy now the "pixels" and the arduino in ebay, since they are a lot cheaper, and adafruit also have a helping forum where you can ask.

I made it for my old Samsung 226BW and it worked like a charm, now i should change my lights since the new monitor is a lot bigger, and make some changes in the program as well to fit the new resolution

Cheers!!


----------



## marcusfrenkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexus99*
> 
> For the money it will be hard to beat these monitors. They are all glossy as far as I know though.


I assume that having white background on a glossy screen will produce less reflection then colored background am I right? Is the reflection in such case a big distracting factor for reading a text?


----------



## thurbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sroz97*
> 
> i didnt buy it yet, but i have heard very good things about red-cap and will most likely buy a monitor from him in the upcoming weeks.


Just a heads up I bought from red-cap a couple of weeks back and the monitor was defective and he has been taking a long time to answer emails or offer any type of resolution. I have escalated it with ebay and hope I can get something resolved. He seemed to be very reputable at the time I bought, however ever since I have tried contacting him he has been almost non existent in replying to anything.


----------



## jamdox

He's probably having trouble with his wife. Personally, I bought with my AMEX card, so I'm not too worried. It has 90 day return protection, So even though it's a bit of paperwork to do, I'm at least covered.

Also, Comparing these monitors to Ferraris is a bit of a stretch. More like a Honda C 2000, or something.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thurbs*
> 
> Just a heads up I bought from red-cap a couple of weeks back and the monitor was defective and he has been taking a long time to answer emails or offer any type of resolution. I have escalated it with ebay and hope I can get something resolved. He seemed to be very reputable at the time I bought, however ever since I have tried contacting him he has been almost non existent in replying to anything.


Great. I just ordered from him last night. Where were you when I needed you?


----------



## marcusfrenkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Great. I just ordered from him last night. Where were you when I needed you?


Thinking on the positive side, the decision is made and you'll be calm for some time. I'm still over heating my brain for trying to make a decision


----------



## coolxal

How's the quality of the plastic bezel on this brand compared to the other ones (Catleap, Crossover)?


----------



## PandaSPUR

So I contacted BCC wondering why the hell my monitor STILL hasnt shipped ):

I got a reply just a few minutes ago...
And apparently his "staff" emailed me asking about some "information for shipping."

I did not see any emails asking me for information, and there are no messages on my ebay either... anyone else experience this?

On another note, he seems to have raised the prices on his IPSI monitors by 20 bucks. I guess these things are getting really popular; rising prices + lack of stock.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> So I contacted BCC wondering why the hell my monitor STILL hasnt shipped ):
> I got a reply just a few minutes ago...
> And apparently his "staff" emailed me asking about some "information for shipping."
> I did not see any emails asking me for information, and there are no messages on my ebay either... anyone else experience this?
> On another note, he seems to have raised the prices on his IPSI monitors by 20 bucks. I guess these things are getting really popular; rising prices + lack of stock.


Who did you order from?


----------



## IronCamel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolxal*
> 
> How's the quality of the plastic bezel on this brand compared to the other ones (Catleap, Crossover)?


Comparable to the typical Samsung monitor.


----------



## PandaSPUR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Who did you order from?


BCC aka bigclothcraft, sorry shoulda made that clear lol.

Well after telling him I didnt get ANY message from his "staff" I just got another message now asking me a few questions.
Questions bout how to mark it for customs (how the hell do I know lol, I told them to mark it the same way they marked past orders to the US), my address and video card.

EDIT: much quicker response this time, after I sent the info, he replied saying it'd take 1-3 days to inspect then it'll be shipped out. I'm hoping it gets here exactly on Friday since thats when I'm home. Wee!


----------



## coolxal

So the plastic is better than the Catleap plastic then?


----------



## thurbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Great. I just ordered from him last night. Where were you when I needed you?


Well I have seen some people post positive things about him since so hopefully your monitor doesn't give you problems. If it does however then you might have some problems, good luck!


----------



## Lazlonius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> He's probably having trouble with his wife. Personally, I bought with my AMEX card, so I'm not too worried. It has 90 day return protection, So even though it's a bit of paperwork to do, I'm at least covered.
> Also, Comparing these monitors to Ferraris is a bit of a stretch. More like a Honda C 2000, or something.


I was not comparing this monitor to a Ferrari I was saying that owning any IPS monitor (over 1 billion colors) and using it for black and white is like having a sportscar and driving it slow.


----------



## Queesy

I purchased this monitor in late Sept. and today I got a letter from FedEx asking for customs fee of $20.30. I live in California, USA.

I thought that USA had a free trade agreement with South Korea?

Is there a way around this customs fee or from others' experience, will I have to pay it?

I bought this monitor from Dream-Seller and contacted him earlier today, but I got an automated message saying that Dream-seller is out for a couple of days.

Thank you.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Queesy*
> 
> I purchased this monitor in late Sept. and today I got a letter from FedEx asking for customs fee of $20.30. I live in California, USA.
> I thought that USA had a free trade agreement with South Korea?
> Is there a way around this customs fee or from others' experience, will I have to pay it?
> I bought this monitor from Dream-Seller and contacted him earlier today, but I got an automated message saying that Dream-seller is out for a couple of days.
> Thank you.


This is very weird.


----------



## IronCamel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolxal*
> 
> So the plastic is better than the Catleap plastic then?


I don't have a Catleap to compare to. There were a few people who said their top bezel "sagged" to block a row of pixels at the top of their monitors (shimian), but I haven't seen anyone reporting it for quite awhile. It's just standard plastic like you would find on just about any regular monitor. I've found it to be no more or less fragile than anything else.

Unless there is a specific reason you want the catleap (like aesthetics), there is very little reason to get the catleap over the shimian. They haven't been selling the catleaps that can overclock for a long time, adding a vesa mount can be an issue, it's stand is generally considered the worst, and the cost is usually higher simply because it's what most reviewers used in their reviews and gets searched by more people. All the models use the same panel, so at this point you are simply paying for the catleap's different enclosure. If you don't mind the shimian's looks, then get the cheapest one you can find from a reputable seller.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Queesy*
> 
> I purchased this monitor in late Sept. and today I got a letter from FedEx asking for customs fee of $20.30. I live in California, USA.
> I thought that USA had a free trade agreement with South Korea?
> Is there a way around this customs fee or from others' experience, will I have to pay it?
> I bought this monitor from Dream-Seller and contacted him earlier today, but I got an automated message saying that Dream-seller is out for a couple of days.
> Thank you.


This is a known issue with some FedEx deliveries. There should be no customs charges or taxes, but FedEx seems to think otherwise and waits for people to push back before doing anything about it. They're hoping you'll just pay the money, so use that to your advantage.

Since it keeps coming up, this is my current knowledge of the sellers which are used most around here (based on this thread and the original review thread):

TA Planet - good service reviews, but seems to have a lot of pre-order stuff now
bigclothcraft - great service reviews, and good history of solving what few problems have been reported (has anyone seen a bad review?)
green-sum - good reputation overall, but has had a few people report bad experiences when trying to return a defective unit (this is who I used)
Red-Cap - good reviews, but his pixel policy has unique requirements, and some recent rumblings about his service after the sale
DreamSeller - used to get great reviews, but lately a lot of complaints about service and merchandise quality have surfaced that you should consider
AccessoriesWhole - great service reviews, and history of solving problems, best pixel guarantee, but tends to be more expensive than other options

Don't take any of these as an endorsement, YMMV. Be sure to check their pixel and return policies. Some will pay for return shipping on defective monitors, which is nice, but lately a lot of sellers are changing from a maximum of 5 dead pixels to 20. Always know what you're agreeing to before hitting the button to buy.


----------



## marcusfrenkel

Can someone that ordered Achieva Shimian tell me the website of the manufacturer. It is probably printed on the package label. So far I only have the CrossOver website which is: http://crosslcd.co.kr


----------



## Kakkilop

Has anyone fixed the issue where random color lines would appear when coming back from sleep?


----------



## Tigerhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Queesy*
> 
> I purchased this monitor in late Sept. and today I got a letter from FedEx asking for customs fee of $20.30. I live in California, USA.
> I thought that USA had a free trade agreement with South Korea?
> Is there a way around this customs fee or from others' experience, will I have to pay it?
> I bought this monitor from Dream-Seller and contacted him earlier today, but I got an automated message saying that Dream-seller is out for a couple of days.
> Thank you.


They probably considered it an LCD TV instead of an LED monitor. TV's have a "hazardous materials fee" or something like that. Call them up and tell them it is an LED monitor, not an LCD TV. Should clear it up. I read someone else having that problem with FedEx in this thread as well.

Be warned, though. Even after you clear up the problem and you get your monitor it is very likely you will still receive a notice a month or so later demanding you pay or they will take action. FedEx is really annoying to deal with unfortunately.


----------



## Lazlonius

If you would rather pay a $1000 and get this monitor from a seller you a familiar with here you go. lol
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824185011

If you read the last review you will notice that they do not even give you any extra button controls just power and contrast like the Achieva. I guess the extra $600 is for the all aluminum case.


----------



## nahiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcusfrenkel*
> 
> Can someone that ordered Achieva Shimian tell me the website of the manufacturer. It is probably printed on the package label. So far I only have the CrossOver website which is: http://crosslcd.co.kr


Hi!!

Do you mean this?

http://www.achieva.co.kr/

S2!!


----------



## mltno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronCamel*
> 
> I don't have a Catleap to compare to. There were a few people who said their top bezel "sagged" to block a row of pixels at the top of their monitors (shimian), but I haven't seen anyone reporting it for quite awhile. It's just standard plastic like you would find on just about any regular monitor. I've found it to be no more or less fragile than anything else.
> Unless there is a specific reason you want the catleap (like aesthetics), there is very little reason to get the catleap over the shimian. They haven't been selling the catleaps that can overclock for a long time, adding a vesa mount can be an issue, it's stand is generally considered the worst, and the cost is usually higher simply because it's what most reviewers used in their reviews and gets searched by more people. All the models use the same panel, so at this point you are simply paying for the catleap's different enclosure. If you don't mind the shimian's looks, then get the cheapest one you can find from a reputable seller..


Ive had a new in box 7970 for about 3 weeks now because i cant decide which monitor to get out of all the ones + dif versions of same one, catleap q270,2703, shimian,crossover, so as far as picture quality goes all of these are the same ?? Im assuming best priced one as you mentioned would be shimian, If so dhsummer has cheapest ones http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-Wide-QHD-PC-Monitor-DVI-D-2560x1440-USA-110V-NEW-/271046540951?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3f1ba1fe97 is he reputable or should i get greensum one http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-LED-Quad-HD-DVI-2560x1440-16-9-6ms-PC-Monitor-/110833856200?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19ce366ec8
Any difference between those, or which specific one would you guys, get a link would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## CPB123

mltno, you can always try to shoot dhsummer an offer on this listing... since it has the "make offer" button

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-Quad-HD-FREE-Voltage-Monitor-2560x1440-16-9-D-Sub-NEW-/280928105274?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item41689eb33a

Also there is absolutely no difference between the two monitors you posted. They are both the Shimian QH270 lite, they have gone as low as $279.90 shipped from dhsummer earlier this month (if you check the purchase history of your first link)

The QH270 lite is the 'basic' version, no speakers, no tempered glass, etc, but seems to be the best bang for the buck that most people get.


----------



## Lazlonius

Ambient backlight using Boblight
I think boblight is the most user friendly program (processing or java) but I do not know how to sketch in the adurino uno - keeping the same layout in the protoshield with the uln2003A and the 9,10,11 pins of the Uno . Can someone help?

I found this program http://www.beeles-place.be/?p=117
which is the easiest of all to use but the boblight allows you to pick what part of the screen you get your color from which would be neat since I just want to use the center.


----------



## Macnot4me

After 28 days of Achieva Shimian ownership I am still happy with the purchase and have had no problems with the monitor so far. I just decided to purchase the 3 yr. SquareTrade warranty (you can get it up to 30 days after your eBay purchase) for peace of mind. However, in my past posting, you can read I've had conflicting conversations with their representatives. The latest three ST reps said it definately would be covered under their warranty - so I went with it.

I am still looking for an answer to the question I previously posted. I purchased a *QH270-lite* and on the back of the monitor it lists the model as *QH270-IPSB* and then in another place as QH270-IPSB(B).

I just read on the eBay ad. for ta_planet that QH270-IPSBS = no tempered glass model.
QH270-IPSB white = tempered glass model, outside glass like apple monitor.

But, my monitor has no tempered glass, it has white edges and a black back. Can someone please clarrify this seemingly model number discrepency.


----------



## thermal_flux

You probably have the IPSBS. The IPSBS is the LITE version PLUS speakers. It does not have tempered glass and is not white (although it has white piping.)

An additional confirmation is that on the back you have brightness controls and also volume controls.


----------



## sherlock

Just recieved my IPSBS from ta_planet. Shipping is blazing fast, I order Sunday at noon, it was shipped on Monday and delivered today(Tuesday) at 2pm.

Don't have the rest of my builds yet, when I get them later this week I will post pictures.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Just recieved my IPSBS from ta_planet. Shipping is blazing fast, I order Sunday at noon, it was shipped on Monday and delivered today(Tuesday) at 2pm.
> Don't have the rest of my builds yet, when I get them later this week I will post pictures.


I knew I should have gone with ta_planet. I hope red-cap comes through.


----------



## Queesy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerhawk*
> 
> They probably considered it an LCD TV instead of an LED monitor. TV's have a "hazardous materials fee" or something like that. Call them up and tell them it is an LED monitor, not an LCD TV. Should clear it up. I read someone else having that problem with FedEx in this thread as well.
> Be warned, though. Even after you clear up the problem and you get your monitor it is very likely you will still receive a notice a month or so later demanding you pay or they will take action. FedEx is really annoying to deal with unfortunately.


I called FedEx and rambled on about how America has a free trade agreement and that an error might of occurred when labeling what was actually being shipped. They verified that it was indeed marked as a LED monitor and that the seller covered the shipping, but I need to cover the customs/duties fee for stuff coming into the USA.

I then rambled some more asking if it was possible if I contacted the seller and if he could take care of the duties fee. Mind you, I bought this from Dream-Seller and he has responded to my questions in the past and told me to contact him if anything went wrong. I sent a message to Dream-seller yesterday, but still no response.

However, FedEx said that they will do a customer service for me and absolve the $20.30 USD fee for customs/duties import.

******* WEIRD.


----------



## PandaSPUR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazlonius*
> 
> Ambient backlight using Boblight
> I think boblight is the most user friendly program (processing or java) but I do not know how to sketch in the adurino uno - keeping the same layout in the protoshield with the uln2003A and the 9,10,11 pins of the Uno . Can someone help?
> I found this program http://www.beeles-place.be/?p=117
> which is the easiest of all to use but the boblight allows you to pick what part of the screen you get your color from which would be neat since I just want to use the center.


My plan is to use a program called lightpack on the PC end and adalight code on my arduino. Lightpack recently added support for arduinos running adalight, you can google them both to see what I mean.

Only issue is, adalight is meant to be used with individually addressable RGB LED strips, not the cheap "dumb" RGB strips on ebay. So it is not usable with the setups previously mentioned in this thread and on that original blog post.

However, I like the software because it works for some games as well, and I already bought my "dumb" RGB strips. So I'm trying to modify the adalight code so it can work with dumb RGB strips.

Still waiting for a few final pieces to come in the mail from china, I'll let you know if it works.

Also still waiting for my damn IPSI to ship from BCC. Hopefully tonight.

And sounds like Fedex knows it was wrong, but just doesnt want to admit it, haha.


----------



## mltno

Thanks CPB gave me last push i needed, finally got the IPSBS from ta_planet a little bit more then dhsummer but after reading reviews from sellers and pixel policy i thought the extra $$ was worth it. Will post back with how it worked out once im on it, hopefully before weekend


----------



## CPB123

Best of luck mltno! the IPSBS from ta_planet is what I got as well


----------



## isolationist

I'm an Australian, and I bought two 'pixel perfect' QH270-IPSB(S) monitors from Dreamseller on ebay. Both monitors arrived and were plugged into my computer (crossfired 6970's). No display.

I tried starting the computer up with my normal monitors and then swapping the displays over, nothing. Not knowing much about computers, I took the monitors and my computer to a local computer store. The computer store guy tried them on a bunch of computers (all with dual link DVI), and had no luck getting a display out of any of them.

When I opened the boxes, my wife cleaned up after me. It wasn't until afterwards that I discovered she'd thrown out all of the packing materials (bar the boxes). Now, I'm unfortunately going to have to pay shipping costs back to Korea from Australia (over $100 USD, great!), but do you folks think he'll stiff me on the fact that the styrafoam packing material isn't there? I plan on wrapping the monitors securely in bubble-wrap and filling the box to the brim with packing beans, but what's the judgement call?

Additionally, as this was a pixel-perfect monitor the Ebay seller is meant to have tested them prior to delivery. Considering returning them is going to be costing me $100, is it worth risking him sending out another two broken monitors?

I'm very irritated at this whole exchange. I find it bizarre and unlikely that he'd send out two FUBAR'd monitors, which is why I appealed to the computer techie for help, but as far as we can tell that's what he's done.

Any advice, folks?


----------



## chillinscott

I also was pushed over the edge and decided to go with ta_planet IPSBS.


----------



## xero33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isolationist*
> 
> I'm an Australian, and I bought two 'pixel perfect' QH270-IPSB(S) monitors from Dreamseller on ebay. Both monitors arrived and were plugged into my computer (crossfired 6970's). No display.
> I tried starting the computer up with my normal monitors and then swapping the displays over, nothing. Not knowing much about computers, I took the monitors and my computer to a local computer store. The computer store guy tried them on a bunch of computers (all with dual link DVI), and had no luck getting a display out of any of them.
> When I opened the boxes, my wife cleaned up after me. It wasn't until afterwards that I discovered she'd thrown out all of the packing materials (bar the boxes). Now, I'm unfortunately going to have to pay shipping costs back to Korea from Australia (over $100 USD, great!), but do you folks think he'll stiff me on the fact that the styrafoam packing material isn't there? I plan on wrapping the monitors securely in bubble-wrap and filling the box to the brim with packing beans, but what's the judgement call?
> Additionally, as this was a pixel-perfect monitor the Ebay seller is meant to have tested them prior to delivery. Considering returning them is going to be costing me $100, is it worth risking him sending out another two broken monitors?
> I'm very irritated at this whole exchange. I find it bizarre and unlikely that he'd send out two FUBAR'd monitors, which is why I appealed to the computer techie for help, but as far as we can tell that's what he's done.
> Any advice, folks?


I feel for you. I too had trouble getting my computer to boot with the monitor but it was resolved by hot swapping with my old monitor. Was the monitor turned on (blue light)? Dum-ass question I know but I had to ask. Double check the power supply & cable work OK. The Shimian can be fussy about which plug outlet on your graphics card you use...try both. Talk to Dream Seller..ask his opinion (get him in the loop early). Took me a few days to work out my problem. Dont give up.PS I live in Sydney.


----------



## IronCamel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isolationist*
> 
> Any advice, folks?


Pixel perfect is no guarantee of anything. Many people bought pixel perfect monitors and received units with dead pixels. It's main advantage is when it comes to ebay's dispute system.

First, do as much troubleshooting as possible and make absolutely sure the monitors don't work. I've seen people receive one defective unit, but I don't recall anyone receiving two.

If you confirm they don't work, then you're going to want to leverage the fact that you bought a pixel perfect monitor. Send the seller a message and tell him they are both defective, and see what he says. If it takes more than 2 days for him to get back to you, open the e-bay dispute. Cite that what you received does not match the description, and that they are defective. Keep all contact through the ebay messaging system because those are the only messages they will consider for the dispute. I wouldn't mention anything about the packaging right now. That can be addressed later if he actually responds to the dispute (been an issue for him lately). Worst case scenario, you simply say the original materials were damaged when you opened the box and you didn't think they would adequately protect the monitor during it's journey.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltno*
> 
> Thanks CPB gave me last push i needed, finally got the IPSBS from ta_planet a little bit more then dhsummer but after reading reviews from sellers and pixel policy i thought the extra $$ was worth it. Will post back with how it worked out once im on it, hopefully before weekend


Congratulations! Now prepare to hit F5 like an OCD patient on the tracking page. I think you'll love it when you see it. I moved from a cheap TN panel to the shimian, so it's been a pretty spectacular difference.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isolationist*
> 
> I'm an Australian, and I bought two 'pixel perfect' QH270-IPSB(S) monitors from Dreamseller on ebay. Both monitors arrived and were plugged into my computer (crossfired 6970's). No display.
> I tried starting the computer up with my normal monitors and then swapping the displays over, nothing. Not knowing much about computers, I took the monitors and my computer to a local computer store. The computer store guy tried them on a bunch of computers (all with dual link DVI), and had no luck getting a display out of any of them.
> When I opened the boxes, my wife cleaned up after me. It wasn't until afterwards that I discovered she'd thrown out all of the packing materials (bar the boxes). Now, I'm unfortunately going to have to pay shipping costs back to Korea from Australia (over $100 USD, great!), but do you folks think he'll stiff me on the fact that the styrafoam packing material isn't there? I plan on wrapping the monitors securely in bubble-wrap and filling the box to the brim with packing beans, but what's the judgement call?
> Additionally, as this was a pixel-perfect monitor the Ebay seller is meant to have tested them prior to delivery. Considering returning them is going to be costing me $100, is it worth risking him sending out another two broken monitors?
> I'm very irritated at this whole exchange. I find it bizarre and unlikely that he'd send out two FUBAR'd monitors, which is why I appealed to the computer techie for help, but as far as we can tell that's what he's done.
> Any advice, folks?


You could try using just one of your 6970's to see if that works .. what models of 6970 are we talking about by the way?


----------



## isolationist

Well, I think I owe Dream_seller an apology. Despite the computer techie not getting my two monitors to run on any of his computers, and it not working on mine, I tested them on my old computer, plugging them into the 5850. They work.

Does anyone have any advice? My gaming computer has crossfired 6970's. What would be causing the monitors to not be able to receive a display, when an older card with the same build works? I'm honestly considering buying a new graphics card to solve the problem, darn it!


----------



## marcusfrenkel

Anyone tried the non glossy (anti glare) version: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MATT-Non-Glare-PERFECT-PIXELS-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-IPSMS-27-Monitor-/320967534801 ?

I wonder if it uses aggressive AG coating or light one just like in Dell UltraSharp U2713HM?


----------



## PandaSPUR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isolationist*
> 
> Well, I think I owe Dream_seller an apology. Despite the computer techie not getting my two monitors to run on any of his computers, and it not working on mine, I tested them on my old computer, plugging them into the 5850. They work.
> Does anyone have any advice? My gaming computer has crossfired 6970's. What would be causing the monitors to not be able to receive a display, when an older card with the same build works? I'm honestly considering buying a new graphics card to solve the problem, darn it!


I know I'm not supposed to link to other forums unless info is unavailable here... but I dont think I was able to find this info on this forum.
Anyway, this might be of interest to you, specifically post #2: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1671677

Apparently on some of these cards theres a switch on the card itself that enables Dual Link DVI. Might want to check your card, contact the manufacturer, or just take a look at the card itself.


----------



## jamdox

I'm curious what's peoples' reaction to this:


----------



## mydecember1985

Pain and anger. Is it only on white/grey screens, or does it shift the color on all types of backgrounds?


----------



## jamdox

It's whenever the pixels are on... I think the red pixels in that area don't work.







I think I'm going to see about returning it. It also doesn't display the BIOS, so I think it'd be best to exchange it for one with a displayport port...

Wish me luck!


----------



## IronCamel

It might be pressure that's causing that. Does the bezel appear to be tighter, or anything else out of the ordinary, on that corner?


----------



## jamdox

Nope. But it turns out there are 4 or 5 stuck pixels in the corner, so I'm covered for return under perfect pixel...


----------



## Tigerhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Queesy*
> 
> I called FedEx and rambled on about how America has a free trade agreement and that an error might of occurred when labeling what was actually being shipped. They verified that it was indeed marked as a LED monitor and that the seller covered the shipping, but I need to cover the customs/duties fee for stuff coming into the USA.
> I then rambled some more asking if it was possible if I contacted the seller and if he could take care of the duties fee. Mind you, I bought this from Dream-Seller and he has responded to my questions in the past and told me to contact him if anything went wrong. I sent a message to Dream-seller yesterday, but still no response.
> However, FedEx said that they will do a customer service for me and absolve the $20.30 USD fee for customs/duties import.
> ******* WEIRD.


That is weird. Tons of people from the states have reported buying it and not having to pay anything cause of free trade....maybe it is just FedEx incurring the fees? No idea man. No first hand experience, I'm in Canada and we always pay fees....for god damn everything. I wonder how all the other people in the thread claiming no-fees went about it though. Difference in price labeling or something? Dunno, sucks. At least the fees are pretty cheap. I had to pay $38 for mine and it was labelled $190 and gift.


----------



## snoogins

Decided on a Shimian, should be ordering Friday if all goes well. I have read almost every post in this thread and just want to thank everyone for all the work they have already put into to informing the rest of us!

I have also been looking into stands, and was originally going to get the monoprice 23 dollar one but...

I have seen a few threads about a LP2275W replacement stand? Seems to be only available the UK though.

Also, I found This one and wondered if anyone had any experience with it as it seems a bit expensive.


----------



## jerrolds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isolationist*
> 
> Well, I think I owe Dream_seller an apology. Despite the computer techie not getting my two monitors to run on any of his computers, and it not working on mine, I tested them on my old computer, plugging them into the 5850. They work.
> Does anyone have any advice? My gaming computer has crossfired 6970's. What would be causing the monitors to not be able to receive a display, when an older card with the same build works? I'm honestly considering buying a new graphics card to solve the problem, darn it!


Thats weird - i used to run crossfired 6970s and when i plugged in my CrossOver LED-P - it just worked. I know there one ATI card where the dual dvi output is actually set to single until you flip a switch - lemme try and dig it up for you ...

well theres this http://www.overclock.net/t/1234526/asus-7970-dcii-where-is-the-dual-link-dvi-switch

but thats on a 7970 - it might be similiar with yours.

I'm using an XFX 7970 now, but when i first got my CrossOver i was using an HIS 6950 (bios flashed to 6970) and a Sapphire 6970 - worked straight away.


----------



## Lazlonius

Got my Arduino working I am still dialing it in but it is pretty cool


The program on the desktop allows you to set a static color or ambient lighting that is captured from the screen up to 10 times a sec or a controlled fade between 2 colors



Arduino in action


----------



## Ragsters

Got mine (perfect pixel) yesterday from red-cap. Everything looks good except for one thing. On cold boot I turned on the monitor and got vertical colored lines. Powering off and on the monitor brought things back to normal. I read somewhere people were getting that problem when waking from sleep mode. Im also not getting a bios screen with my 7970.

Oh and the vertical line problem only has happened once so far.


----------



## isolationist

I still haven't figured it out, but I'm one step closer with the advice from this thread. I've established the two graphics cards are XFX 6970's. I opened up my case and couldn't find any switch, but that may be due to being prod-shy considering I don't know what I'm doing.

I did a clean uninstall/reinstall of the display drivers, and the top graphics card now picks up one of the screens when it's plugged into the top output slot. It thinks it's running the monitor, the monitor's backlight comes up, but I get no display. I can drag my mouse over onto the non-displaying monitor, so it thinks it is all there. No 'plug-in of new hardware' sound when I plug the monitors into the second graphics card, though.

Any new ideas? My next thought is a fresh install of Windows. I can't find any information about a Dual DVI Link switch on XFX 6970's, but if someone can confirm it is indeed present I'll have more of a check-over. Even if noone can help, cheers for the advice guys, I was absolutely at wit's end.


----------



## PandaSPUR

I googled some more for you and found some info:

1. On 6970s only ONE of two DVI ports is dual link. I know you tried switching between card 1 and card 2, but did you try switching between the ports on the first card?
2. On older XFX 6970s there was a BIOS switch, right by the crossfire connector. Google image "XFX 6970 bios switch" for a picture. Could be worth a try.
3. Some people have reported their card having faulty DVI-D circuitry (found reports of this on other forums) and they had to RMA their cards. If you're still covered under warranty, get into contact with XFX and see what they say.
4. Since you have two cards, try switching them around. As in put Card 2 in the first PCIe slot and Card 1 in the second slot, then plug monitor into Card 2 while its in Slot 1 and see if maybe that card works properly.

EDIT: On another note, my monitor shipped from bigclothcraft two nights ago (10/17 1AM EST) via DHL and the tracking number still shows nothing.
It seems like no matter what this monitor is delaying itself from me lol


----------



## jerrolds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> I googled some more for you and found some info:
> 1. On 6970s only ONE of two DVI ports is dual link. I know you tried switching between card 1 and card 2, but did you try switching between the ports on the first card?


Yes the TOP DVI connector worked for me, pretty sure the bottom one is single DVI


----------



## joeh1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoogins*
> 
> Decided on a Shimian, should be ordering Friday if all goes well. I have read almost every post in this thread and just want to thank everyone for all the work they have already put into to informing the rest of us!
> I have also been looking into stands, and was originally going to get the monoprice 23 dollar one but...
> I have seen a few threads about a LP2275W replacement stand? Seems to be only available the UK though.
> Also, I found This one and wondered if anyone had any experience with it as it seems a bit expensive.


See my responses in this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1309234/this-stand-with-a-27-korean-monitor/10#post_18278337


----------



## Veilus

Received mine today. I wanted to use my 3 metre dvi cables (has all pins except the 4 bonus ones) and they would not work. Two of them just showed a blue light with the screen lit up. Pc could see it but it wouldn't show any picture. So i used the one in the box that looks exactly the same and it worked. It's just way too short.

Everything has been going well for the past 30 mins then suddenly i would lose the image with the backlight still on and the LED showing blue. So i disconnected it and plugged it back in and the image shows. 2 mins later it would do the same thing.

Shiman Lite.

Turned the pc off and screen and see how it goes later. Other than that everything was perfect from green man. No dust, no terrible back light bleeding, no stuck pixels.

Edit: Removing cable and plugging it back in made it come back online. Now it just refuses to display any picture, even though its blue led. Pc even sees it.


----------



## Ragsters

Hey guys. Can someone tell me how to use my dead Dell monitor stand with my new Shimian?


----------



## IronCamel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey guys. Can someone tell me how to use my dead Dell monitor stand with my new Shimian?


How does the stand attach to your Dell? Is it just a standard VESA stand that Dell uses, or is it something proprietary?


----------



## soldar

Hey, can anyone with a QH270-lite tell me where to find the serial number for the screen and what's it's format?
My screen is at the lab and the seller said the previous number I sent was incorrect, it was in the format of **l*sub-dl*****, my brother who checked it at the time said it's the only thing that was on there.


----------



## Veilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soldar*
> 
> Hey, can anyone with a QH270-lite tell me where to find the serial number for the screen and what's it's format?
> My screen is at the lab and the seller said the previous number I sent was incorrect, it was in the format of **l*sub-dl*****, my brother who checked it at the time said it's the only thing that was on there.


Mine has the serial on the back (centre) next to a large barcode.


----------



## soldar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veilus*
> 
> Mine has the serial on the back (centre) next to a large barcode.


Thanks, and is it in the format **l*sub-dl*****? or did my brother get something else


----------



## Veilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soldar*
> 
> Thanks, and is it in the format **l*sub-dl*****? or did my brother get something else


That is correct. Mine started with SN: then that format


----------



## Ragsters

Can someone help me figure out how to install the stand from my dead Dell 2408wfp on my Shimian? I think I need some sort of conversion plate.


----------



## zerocraft

Ordered an Achieva Lite from bigclothcraft @ $315, the montior shipped yesterday night via DHL cant see any tracking info yet though, probably will be here next week. Cant wait!


----------



## PandaSPUR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can someone help me figure out how to install the stand from my dead Dell 2408wfp on my Shimian? I think I need some sort of conversion plate.


If the stand is anything like my 2007WFP, its proprietary and I'm pretty sure you cant just adapt it to fit a VESA mount.
It has the two prongs up top and a button on the back right?

My monitor from bigclothcraft finally got updated on DHL's site last night. He gave me the tracking number 10/17 around 1AM. It didnt work until 4AM this morning lol.
Was REALLY hoping I would get it today, but now I'm going to have to wait until next week and probably go pick it up at some random warehouse after I miss delivery on monday =.=
After all this, I really hope the monitor itself doesnt give me issues lol.


----------



## snoogins

Just ordered from red-cap, pixel perfect lite for 339.

Can't wait!


----------



## zerocraft

DHL requires signature right ? raining quite hard here hopefuly it doesnt get left outside my door :/


----------



## mltno

well very dissapointed i have bleeding issues about 7 pixels i counted so far and 2 small blobs around middle area of screen. Debated getting it forever now i just hope speaking with seller goes fine, but if not ebay and my cc will take care of it


----------



## ordinaryman09

Hello,

sorry for the noob question,
I bought the achieva shimian without the voltage converter.
I do have the plug converter and it works fine.
Is it necessary to get the voltage converter?

TIA.


----------



## Methos07

Whelp, figured I'd post this here. Bought two more Shimians from a different seller. They are the IPSI models and not the full glass versions. Wasn't lucky with these.

All the visible imperfections are underneath the glass. One monitor has the scratch on the actual panel beneath the glass which can be easily seen on any background besides the white, and the other has all the other imperfections plus the incredible amount of vert. lines. Honestly, both are unusable to me. I wonder if the scratch on the panel is the same as pixel damage? Because it's honestly the size of at least ~10 pixels.







"100% checked and tested before shipment". Doubtful. Dreamseller was the vendor. I've contacted his/her ebay page, since it's required to obtain the return information from the seller in order to get a return, but they're out of office till the 22nd.


----------



## sprak74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can someone help me figure out how to install the stand from my dead Dell 2408wfp on my Shimian? I think I need some sort of conversion plate.


If you like the looks of Dell 2048fwp stand, I would keep my eyes out on Dell 3007wfp stand on ebay. The Dell 3007 stand already have 100mm vesa mount holes in them to make it easy to install on Shimian.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprak74*
> 
> If you like the looks of Dell 2048fwp stand, I would keep my eyes out on Dell 3007wfp stand on ebay. The Dell 3007 stand already have 100mm vesa mount holes in them to make it easy to install on Shimian.


Its more about the functionality than the looks. I pretty sure I saw someone use a dell stand with the Shimian on these forums.


----------



## dylwing23

Interesting. Was going to buy ipsi from green-sum, but the price suddenly went from $318 to $518.








Going to sit it out a week and hope it goes down. Wonder why it went up so much?


----------



## IronCamel

Word is that the panels are becoming more expensive because of increased demand from established companies that want to try and capture a chunk of the market these monitors have exposed. It's entirely possible that this is the sunset for these monitors and their great prices. There are already alternatives popping up, and they all have a higher price tag in common.


----------



## jamdox

@Methos07: Ah feel your pain. Waiting for Red Cap to get back to me. I sent him/her/them the pictures of my stuck pixels and they said they couldn't see them, so I put an arrow pointing to the spot... then no response. Well, it's the weekend...


----------



## jamdox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ordinaryman09*
> 
> Hello,
> sorry for the noob question,
> I bought the achieva shimian without the voltage converter.
> I do have the plug converter and it works fine.
> Is it necessary to get the voltage converter?
> TIA.


It's advisable. Right now you're running the transformer with an input it's not designed to handle, and it may fail or be producing an output that is damaging the screen.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> It's advisable. Right now you're running the transformer with an input it's not designed to handle, and it may fail or be producing an output that is damaging the screen.


Im confused. I thought the Shimian came wuth everything that was needed.


----------



## jamdox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Im confused. I thought the Shimian came wuth everything that was needed.


I should clarify, you shouldn't use the brick _if_ the brick doesn't say it takes 110V. I've seen some which do and some which don't.

If it only takes 220, it can still sometimes work with 110, but it shouldn't be used, IMO.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> @Methos07: Ah feel your pain. Waiting for Red Cap to get back to me. I sent him/her/them the pictures of my stuck pixels and they said they couldn't see them, so I put an arrow pointing to the spot... then no response. Well, it's the weekend...


Wish you luck. I find it laughable they included a slip in both packages that said "the original monitor was bad, but we checked this one and it works 100%". They didn't check a damn thing if this is how I'm receiving the monitors.


----------



## dylwing23

Ok, found monitor that I want. Was going to buy from bigclothcraft. Is he a good seller?


----------



## IronCamel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dylwing23*
> 
> Ok, found monitor that I want. Was going to buy from bigclothcraft. Is he a good seller?


She gets good reviews, and has a reputation for good service after the sale. I posted this breakdown several pages back, you might find it useful:
Quote:


> Since it keeps coming up, this is my current knowledge of the sellers which are used most around here (based on this thread and the original review thread):
> 
> *TA Planet* - good service reviews, but seems to have a lot of pre-order stuff now
> *bigclothcraft* - great service reviews, and good history of solving what few problems have been reported (has anyone seen a bad review?)
> *green-sum* - good reputation overall, but has had a few people report bad experiences when trying to return a defective unit (this is who I used)
> *Red-Cap* - good reviews, but his pixel policy has unique requirements, and some recent rumblings about his service after the sale
> *DreamSeller* - used to get great reviews, but lately a lot of complaints about service and merchandise quality have surfaced that you should consider
> *AccessoriesWhole* - great service reviews, and history of solving problems, best pixel guarantee, but tends to be more expensive than other options
> 
> Don't take any of these as an endorsement, YMMV. Be sure to check their pixel and return policies. Some will pay for return shipping on defective monitors, which is nice, but lately a lot of sellers are changing from a maximum of 5 dead pixels to 20. Always know what you're agreeing to before hitting the button to buy.


----------



## dylwing23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronCamel*
> 
> She gets good reviews, and has a reputation for good service after the sale. I posted this breakdown several pages back, you might find it useful:



Just pulled the trigger on a Shimian ipsi from bcc. I'll post when it gets here.


----------



## Tigerhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dylwing23*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on a Shimian ipsi from bcc. I'll post when it gets here.


Got my IPSI from BCC a couple weeks ago and it arrived well packaged and in good condition. Only had to pay 35 bucks to DHL for customs fees.

Monitor is in great condition but being the glass model I have a tiny spec of dust on the bottom left. Only visible on white or light colours (these forums) but you actually have to look to find it.

I am really thinking about buying a second one(lite this time) before the prices skyrocket but it seems like the quality of these monitors is dropping off sharply. Lots of people complaining of problems the past month or so....


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Wish you luck. I find it laughable they included a slip in both packages that said "the original monitor was bad, but we checked this one and it works 100%". They didn't check a damn thing if this is how I'm receiving the monitors.


It may be that yours got whacked about a bit in transit , you never know!


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> It may be that yours got whacked about a bit in transit , you never know!


I doubt transit would have caused a physical scratch across the panel behind the glass.


----------



## PandaSPUR

The ****ty thing is that its 100% working according to their conditions.
Some of these sellers upped their dead/stuck pixel to anything 20 and under is acceptable outside the center area of the monitor. And 5 inside the center area is still acceptable.

So maybe he counted that one scratch in the bottom as 20 stuck pixels lol =.=
Also they say dust is to be expected and not a reason for return on tempered glass models :\
So again, sketchy sellers could just say that scratch is actually something stuck under the glass and just ship it out.
Thats what we get for taking a risk on these monitors :\

My IPSI from bigclothcraft is now in Ohio.
It'll probably be delivered tomorrow, no one will be home so I'll miss delivery and will probably have to go pick it up on Tuesday. I hope the DHL warehouse in NYC isnt a pain in the ass to get to.


----------



## swingking03

My Shimian was working great for about a month, but recently it started flickering when being woken up. I will see the desktop for a split second, then it flicks off, and continues this for about 5-10 times for it stabilizes. Anyone have this problem or have any idea what is wrong?


----------



## dylwing23

Umm, got email from bcc asking if he could mark monitor as a gift and asking what he should put as price for invoice.
Has anyone else gotten this and what did you put?
Should I just say mark it as gift and put like $100 or something?

EDIT: just sent reply @ $100


----------



## PandaSPUR

Yea happened to me. I told him he can mark it as a gift and put whatever he usually puts when he ships to the US.

Me:
Quote:


> 1) May I mark item as gift?
> Yes.
> 
> 2) How much price I put on invoice?
> I'm not sure, put whatever you've put on past orders shipped to the US please.


Chunk of his reply:
Quote:


> Thanks for your information.
> I put USD 85 as I normally do.


----------



## Dingchow

Thanks everyone for posting here. Its been a interesting read. Ordered a [Pixel Perfect] ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite from Dream-seller but he didn't have any available until next week. Was able to cancel and ordered same one from Red-hat. Ordered it Thursday night was a few mins late. Fedex guy just came before i got my order in. Was shipped the !9th and is out for delivery now.
Just hope its kinda perfect.


----------



## Avetisov

So I got my new monitor(first one had issues). It seems as though the entire screen has a yellow tint to it. Anyone have any calibrations to recommend me? I'm using nvidia.


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avetisov*
> 
> So I got my new monitor(first one had issues). It seems as though the entire screen has a yellow tint to it. Anyone have any calibrations to recommend me? I'm using nvidia.


mine had a pretty bad yellow tint out of the box. after a couple days of heavy use it went away.


----------



## Neocodex

Just a reminder to not buy from red-cap
Despite having a warranty, my screen died and red-cap messaged back and forth for months via ebay messages. Lots of questions with long delays between responses, discussions about power supplies, PCB repair, asked for photos, videos etc, full replacement, about getting a new screen so he could send it etc.
Didnt realize that he was ******* me until it went past paypal dispute window, then he went silent. Took my money and ran.
Once your past that dispute window, you have zero recourse.

So, if your screen screws up, open a dispute right away.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocodex*
> 
> Just a reminder to not buy from red-cap
> Despite having a warranty, my screen died and red-cap messaged back and forth for months via ebay messages. Lots of questions with long delays between responses, discussions about power supplies, PCB repair, asked for photos, videos etc, full replacement, about getting a new screen so he could send it etc.
> Didnt realize that he was ******* me until it went past paypal dispute window, then he went silent. Took my money and ran.
> Once your past that dispute window, you have zero recourse.
> So, if your screen screws up, open a dispute right away.


Im sorry about that. I bought mine from him as well and am feeling a bit regretful after hearing so many negative comments about his practice. How long is the paypal dispute window anyway?


----------



## Methos07

Dream-seller is cooperating with me about my monitor issues. I had to send him pictures of the problem areas, as well as make a video of the major issue I'm having with one of the monitors.




Pardon my shaky camera work, low blood sugar and drinking an energy drink will do that to you.

Here's what I got:
Quote:


> Dear methoz07,
> 
> Hi methoz07,
> 
> We do apologize for any inconvenience.
> I have checked your pics and video.
> I just want to let to know how to return it.
> Item is to be packed as how is was received.
> Also please write down your ebay ID anywhere.
> You must return to monitor via cheapest delivery company in your local.
> Once you have done this, I will need you to send an email containing tracking number.
> 
> This is the adress to return.
> 
> Moon sung ho
> 4F, Busanjin Post Office
> Gaya 3-dong,
> BUSAN Busanjin-gu 614-804
> Korea, South
> 
> Once we received the monitor,
> we will test it again in Korea.
> If we couldn't find any faulty in monitor, you need to pay for both postage.
> Once we have done this, we will refund you in full via paypal.
> We will email you again when we received monitor.
> Thank you so much for understanding.
> 
> Warm Regards.
> 
> - dream-seller


We'll see what happens when they actually get my monitors, but so far the response time and the overall ability to comprehend and sympathize with the issues I've been having with the two I ordered has been reasonable. I'm still rather upset about their claims of actually testing the monitors though, because even though the first monitor is understandably flawed, the second one (shown in the video) is pretty unacceptable. There is no problem with my cabling or my video card set up either, as I have run other shimians from this card without a hitch.


----------



## doco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocodex*
> 
> Just a reminder to not buy from red-cap
> Despite having a warranty, my screen died and red-cap messaged back and forth for months via ebay messages. Lots of questions with long delays between responses, discussions about power supplies, PCB repair, asked for photos, videos etc, full replacement, about getting a new screen so he could send it etc.
> Didnt realize that he was ******* me until it went past paypal dispute window, then he went silent. Took my money and ran.
> Once your past that dispute window, you have zero recourse.
> So, if your screen screws up, open a dispute right away.


ouch. you have my sympathy for losing out $300+. i've had my shimian since july 4th 2012 shipped from red-cap, and still no problems whatsoever to this day. i really had concerns if my first korean monitor turned out to be a dud, and dealing with RMA process. i'm glad i didn't get a lemon. i also read your earlier posts, and how is your other monitor holding up along with the monitors your friend has?


----------



## mltno

That sucks but there in it for business bottom line and they could care less im running into issues with multiple dead/stuck pixels and a few grey blobs and taplanet req pictures which i sent on Friday and no response since i sent , Ill give him benefit of doubt and send him another message req a partial refund, If not paypal/ebay dispute end of week and if that fails since return shipping is to expensive ( and Im sure they recognize that, and think people will fail to go through), I made sure to use my credit card to charge back on him
Bottom line Ive learned you gotta look out for yourself, and Im not gonna lose my hard earned money, Itll hurt him more when he runs into issues with pp for chargeback


----------



## IronCamel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocodex*
> 
> So, if your screen screws up, open a dispute right away.


You have to contact the seller first. If you don't, they will just close the dispute.


----------



## jamdox

Hmm... Red Cap hasn't gotten back to me, and it's been a few days. They were very responsive until I showed them exactly where the pixels were, and then nothing. Guess I'd better have a harder edge with these folks.


----------



## Dingchow

I got mine this afternoon. Perfect pixel one. Screen was perfect. Not a single bad pixel. The backlight bleed is little more then I would like but very very nice monitor. It was from Red-Cap.


----------



## mltno

Anyone else have this happen, Second time it happens but it goes back to normal after i turn off/on. Cause for concern and return or ask for larger partial refund ?


----------



## Methos07

Certainly doesn't look normal to me, and what might happen in a year or so? I would get what you can before it's too late, if anything at all.


----------



## thurbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocodex*
> 
> Just a reminder to not buy from red-cap
> Despite having a warranty, my screen died and red-cap messaged back and forth for months via ebay messages. Lots of questions with long delays between responses, discussions about power supplies, PCB repair, asked for photos, videos etc, full replacement, about getting a new screen so he could send it etc.
> Didnt realize that he was ******* me until it went past paypal dispute window, then he went silent. Took my money and ran.
> Once your past that dispute window, you have zero recourse.
> So, if your screen screws up, open a dispute right away.


Thank you so much for posting this. He is giving me the run around right now. Made me open the monitor and make sure the connections were tight (they were) so he sent me a new PCB board. When I received the PCB it was the totally wrong one and was to small for the cables to connect. So next he made me just take the PCB and finagle someway to see if the monitor would work. Well, the PCB didn't even power on. Like you said this is all over the matter of about 3 weeks to a month. He seems to respond for a day and then takes 7 off. I will now finish elevating this with eBay!


----------



## Methos07

Is PayPal/ebay buyer protection effective in regards to these sales? I had to pay an arm and a leg to get my monitors sent back to Korea for dream-seller to review for refund, and I'm still at the mercy of dream-seller when it comes to determining whether or not these monitors are "actually" defective.


----------



## Neocodex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doco*
> 
> ouch. you have my sympathy for losing out $300+. i've had my shimian since july 4th 2012 shipped from red-cap, and still no problems whatsoever to this day. i really had concerns if my first korean monitor turned out to be a dud, and dealing with RMA process. i'm glad i didn't get a lemon. i also read your earlier posts, and how is your other monitor holding up along with the monitors your friend has?


All the other screens are from greensum and bigclothcraft and are all holding up fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> Hmm... Red Cap hasn't gotten back to me, and it's been a few days. They were very responsive until I showed them exactly where the pixels were, and then nothing. Guess I'd better have a harder edge with these folks.


See below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thurbs*
> 
> Thank you so much for posting this. He is giving me the run around right now. Made me open the monitor and make sure the connections were tight (they were) so he sent me a new PCB board. When I received the PCB it was the totally wrong one and was to small for the cables to connect. So next he made me just take the PCB and finagle someway to see if the monitor would work. Well, the PCB didn't even power on. Like you said this is all over the matter of about 3 weeks to a month. He seems to respond for a day and then takes 7 off. I will now finish elevating this with eBay!


He started by asking for photos, then videos, then serial numbers and such..asked me my address so he could send a new one 4 times. Each reply would take him a week. It seemed like it was moving forward as he agreeded to replace the screen. Then out of the blue he said he would send a new PCB and I told him that was no good as my screen is the tempered glass and to open the screen i have to remove the tempered glass and risk ruining the glass and getting dust inside, I told him I would like to get the screen replaced...its been 19 days since his last message to me(I have sent him many), and I can see he has posted new items and given feedback since then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Is PayPal/ebay buyer protection effective in regards to these sales? I had to pay an arm and a leg to get my monitors sent back to Korea for dream-seller to review for refund, and I'm still at the mercy of dream-seller when it comes to determining whether or not these monitors are "actually" defective.


Paypal only covers you for 45 days. After that, you have zero recourse. You cant edit your feedback, no claims, disputes or anything. Cannot even report the user to Ebay for fraudulent activity....you can, but they dont care. I even tried reporting his items as not being as advertised for advertising full coverage warranty and not actually fallowing through, but ebay didnt care. I called and talked to a paypal CSR explaining that redcap basically circumvented the dispute rules by trying to resolve it with the seller(as instructed by paypal) who dragged(he asked for my address 4 times with a week inbetween each reply) it past the allotted dispute time and then completely ignoring me....The CSR said its non of their concern. I asked if thats a problem if a seller does this regularly and rips people off of hundreds of dollars and they said its not paypal/ebay's problem. I was not impressed to say the least. I was hoping they would freeze the account atleast.

I could claim to sell new items on ebay, but send the buyer broken or defective products, wait until the buyer contacted me for a return/refund and I could agree, and just hook the buyer along for a few weeks with slow replies, address confirmations etc until the 45 day window is past and then just walk away with the money and do it again...paypal/ebay would have zero problem with this.

Paypal did suggest I file a complaint with the "Internet Crime Complaint Center".


----------



## Rated R

Hi, I'm a new member of Overclock.net!

I'm italian, therefore sorry for my bad english

@methos07: I have the same issue




Motherboard: Gigabyte P55 UD3
GPU: Sapphire 7870 Ghz Edition

I tested 5 DVI-D cable and now I have ordered a Belkin DVI-D cable

i bought this monitor from green-sum and i would want a partial refund at least. i didn't open a ebay/paypal dispute yet....

methos, try this

if you have an AMD GPU, check - apply - and so uncheck this option: Alternate DVI operational mode

So, i see this monitor as Generic Plug&Play...is it right?


----------



## Methos07

I have a 690 GTX, which worked fine for the other monitor they sent me. Problem is the other monitor they sent me had a scratch behind the glass on the LCD panel, which dream-seller agreed was >5 pixels.


----------



## thermal_flux

Although I have had my QH270-IPSBS (lite version plus speakers) for a couple of weeks now I am only now really starting to spend time with it. I bought this monitor to use with a new hackintosh that I put together.

I borrowed a friends X-Rite iDisplay 2 (discontinued) color calibrator and made a profile. There have been a few other users that have shared their color profile and I am doing the same. Attached is the output of the iDisplay 2 as calibrated under Mac OS X Mountain Lion (10.8.2). I set my profile for D65 (6500 deg) and a luminance of 200.

I don't know if this ICC file is usable under Windows but for OS X download the attached zip file, uncompress it and then install the file in: /Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays , then launch System Preferences > Displays > Color. Click on the newly added profile.

Good luck.

Shimian_D65_200_ICC.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## Smoothone

Hey guys,

So I bought 2 Shimian lites for $530 total from dhsummer. They both came in promptly (without issue) though I haven't gotten a chance to set them up yet, as I lack the space until I set up my office. I was wondering what video card set up people were using to run two of these? I only need both when doing low resource tasks (essentially PDFs/Word/web browsing), then light to medium gaming on a single screen. What cables/card is suggested to run this kind of setup? I assumed a gtx 670 or radeon 7950 would be sufficient, however, those that have two dual link dvi have 1 dvi-i and 1 dvi-d, is this an issue? I'm not really familiar with DVI, so just making sure I don't buy the wrong kind of card. Thanks!


----------



## achievari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thermal_flux*
> 
> There have been a few other users that have shared their color profile and I am doing the same. Attached is the output of the iDisplay 2 as calibrated under Mac OS X Mountain Lion (10.8.2). I set my profile for D65 (6500 deg) and a luminance of 200.
> I don't know if this ICC file is usable under Windows but for OS X download the attached zip file, uncompress it and then install the file in: /Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays , then launch System Preferences > Displays > Color. Click on the newly added profile.
> Good luck.
> 
> Shimian_D65_200_ICC.zip 3k .zip file


Thanks for sharing! I tried your Profile under Windows 7, but unfortunately the colors are way off on my monitor. Maybe somebody else has more luck than me


----------



## thermal_flux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *achievari*
> 
> Thanks for sharing! I tried your Profile under Windows 7, but unfortunately the colors are way off on my monitor. Maybe somebody else has more luck than me


Bummer that it didn't work for you.

My Shimian must be on the "better" end of the spectrum. Out of the box it didn't have the yellow tint/cast that many people complain about. It was way to bright. I did have to lower the brightness substantially to get to a luminance of 200. If I can muster up the nerve I will count the number of clicks away from max brightness, from where it is currently set, and then report back. It may not help you but may help someone else where this profile gets close to a good calibration.


----------



## sherlock

My IPSBS from Ta_Planet is working great for me, didn't notice any visual issues or dead pixels. Will post some photos soon.


----------



## swingking03

My problem is that when powered on, the monitor flickers on and off 5-10 times before stabilizing (see video). I contacted redcap and he did as everyone describes (asks for video, asks for serial number). Anyone have any idea as to the problem?


----------



## mindlessdrone

I got my Achieva (QH-270 Lite) yesterday. I have been following this thread for awhile. I ordered a perfect pixel model from Red-cap. I ordered it on Friday and it shipped Sunday night and was to me in Wisconsin on Tuesday. I was blow away at the speed this thing shipped.

The monitor fired up with 0 issues, it did have some light bleeding but it was not bad. It calibrated very nicely and is very beautiful! Mine is a little crooked and there was the normal wobble everyone has talked about. But I am already planning on getting a 2nd one.


----------



## lancorp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> My IPSBS from Ta_Planet is working great for me, didn't notice any visual issues or dead pixels. Will post some photos soon.


My two from TA_PLANET are also working well. My first one has a very slight "cloudiness" in one part of the screen when a solid color is shown, but is not really that noticeable unless I am looking for it.
My 2nd one is great also (neither have bad pixels or anything).

Prices seem to be on the rise compared to a month ago.


----------



## nahiko

Hi!!

Do you guys know where can I find some video demos with a resolution of 2560x1440 to see what our new achievas can perform?

I haven't found any yet!!

And some REALLY good quality pictures?

And, by the way, can someone tell me how to set a color profile in windows 7? I tried yesterday but I did not get to do it







However I am happy with its colors just like they were when I got it out of the box, just too bright.

Cheers!!


----------



## sergeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nahiko*
> 
> Hi!!
> Do you guys know where can I find some video demos with a resolution of 2560x1440 to see what our new achievas can perform?
> I haven't found any yet!!
> And some REALLY good quality pictures?
> And, by the way, can someone tell me how to set a color profile in windows 7? I tried yesterday but I did not get to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I am happy with its colors just like they were when I got it out of the box, just too bright.
> Cheers!!


For pictures you can try http://interfacelift.com


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sergeh*
> 
> For pictures you can try http://interfacelift.com


after getting this monitor i am addicted to that site. i check it daily and have download several of the 2560x1440 wallpapers. i have my desktop setup to cycle through them every 10 minutes.


----------



## Methos07

wallbase.cc is bettah


----------



## andy4theherd

and for the new guys, just a reminder...

out of the box these things have the brightness cranked to the max. there are several buttons on the back of the monitor that do nothing, however, the top two actually work and control the brightness. i spent several days trying to calibrate mine using settings in the Nvidia control panel before realizing the brightness could be adjust on the monitor. i lowered it to about half way and all my back light bleeding went away.


----------



## mindlessdrone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> and for the new guys, just a reminder...
> out of the box these things have the brightness cranked to the max. there are several buttons on the back of the monitor that do nothing, however, the top two actually work and control the brightness. i spent several days trying to calibrate mine using settings in the Nvidia control panel before realizing the brightness could be adjust on the monitor. i lowered it to about half way and all my back light bleeding went away.


My only real complaint about this monitor is that the brightness cant be tuned a little finer through the buttons on the back. I am sure I can make some fine adjustments through my Nvidia card but when I calibrated mine with my Spyder 3 Elite, the difference between one click down with the brightness was huge!


----------



## Neocodex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> after getting this monitor i am addicted to that site. i check it daily and have download several of the 2560x1440 wallpapers. i have my desktop setup to cycle through them every 10 minutes.


What do you use to cycle?


----------



## taxidriver1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> We'll see what happens when they actually get my monitors, but so far the response time and the overall ability to comprehend and sympathize with the issues I've been having with the two I ordered has been reasonable. I'm still rather upset about their claims of actually testing the monitors though, because even though the first monitor is understandably flawed, the second one (shown in the video) is pretty unacceptable. There is no problem with my cabling or my video card set up either, as I have run other shimians from this card without a hitch.


What carrier did you use to return, and how much did it cost if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## zerocraft

Just got my Achieva from bigclothcraft! Looks amazing, so pretty!!

Did quick glance for dead / stuck pixels, found 0







. On the light bleed side however, there is one kind of bad patch, I'm not sure what I think of it. Its unnoticeable unless screen is completely dark so usage wise Im fine, just I know its there now







. Do these get worse over time or anything? Would this be worth the bother to try and get replaced?


(the bright white area is just the cursor by the way, the bleed in question is to the left along the top edge)

Thanks guys, this thread really helped my purchase go super smooth


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taxidriver1138*
> 
> What carrier did you use to return, and how much did it cost if you don't mind me asking?


FedEx, 181 dollars for two monitors shipped ground international. What an insane waste of my money.


----------



## freeman29

Do you think this backlight bleed is normal?






When I play games, on dark areas, some corners of the monitor aren't black, it has some light. But if I step a little back of the monitor that light tends to disappear. Its normal in some angles have some king of backlight bleed?


----------



## marcor89

Hey guys received my SHimian lite from dhsummer a couple of days ago. Coming from a dell u2410 im pretty impressed. Monitor is perfect, cant see any defective pixels. took me a little to get it working on my hd6970 but figured it out in the end. Also changed the stand to one from a ultrasharp 2408 i had.
think someone was asking about that earlier?
Anyway here are some pics:

Box in pretty good nic only slight damage.

















Packaging. only a thin layer of foam protecting the screen.







'


















Vesa screw holes. Pretty shallow but how can you screw into the pcb? they seem to be 'sealed'









First replacement stand (didnt like)

























With the dell replacement stand









All you have to do is drill out 100mm vesa holes in the corners and screw the stand in using some spacers to prevent the plastic warping too much. Measure twice, drill once! i probably should have used a set square or a stencil or something because i think my holes were slightly off but it worked out well in the end. everything feels solid. have pivot tilt and height adjust. way better then the original stand which was slightly crooked.

























Overall extremely happy with the purchase. The build quality is pretty good, better then i thought it would be. Its not as good as the dell but the higher res definately makes up for it. Thinking of removing the shimian logo, anyone done this?


----------



## IronCamel

One guy used fingernail polish remover and said it came right off, but it also caused some minor damage to the plastic. If you put a very small amount on a rag and wiped off the logo, then immediately wipe it clean with a clean rag, you would probably be fine.


----------



## achievari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcor89*
> 
> Vesa screw holes. Pretty shallow but how can you screw into the pcb? they seem to be 'sealed'


Did somebody really do that to his Achieva ? I thought it was a problem with the Crossover.


----------



## marcor89

oh maybe its for the crossover then. i thought i read it somewhere


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nahiko*
> 
> Hi!!
> Do you guys know where can I find some video demos with a resolution of 2560x1440 to see what our new achievas can perform?
> I haven't found any yet!!
> And some REALLY good quality pictures?
> And, by the way, can someone tell me how to set a color profile in windows 7? I tried yesterday but I did not get to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I am happy with its colors just like they were when I got it out of the box, just too bright.
> Cheers!!


There's a great video sample here .. look for the 'download' link and go for the 'TimeScapes 4k 2560p (for 30 inch monitors only)' trailer!

http://timescapes.org/default.aspx


----------



## PandaSPUR

I guess thats one way of making the dell stands work 
But unless the 2408 stand is designed differently than mine, if you drill the holes in those spots, its not getting any support from the metal plate in the stand right?

Anyway, I also finally received my IPSI from bigclothcraft this past Tuesday. Will try to get pictures up tonight or tomorrow








Kind of wish I went with the Lite model, since my IPSI has ZERO bad pixels, but theres three chunks of noticeable dust. And some streaking on the inside of the glass, which is noticeable when the screen is all black =.=
Still happy with it though, $300 for a 27" 1440p? haha









More details to come.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> ed my SHimian lite from dhsummer a couple of days ago. Coming from a dell u2410 im pretty impressed. Monitor is perfect, cant see any defective pixels. took me a little to get it working on my hd6970 but figured it out in the end. Also changed the stand to one from a ultrasharp 2408 i had.
> think someone was asking about that earlier?
> All you have to do is drill out 100mm vesa holes in the corners and screw the stand in using some spacers to prevent the plastic warping too much. Measure twice, drill once! i probably should have used a set square or a stencil or something because i think my holes were slightly off but it worked out well in the end. everything feels solid. have pivot tilt and height adjust. way better then the original stand which was slightly crooked.


Hey! I think I was the guys who had the question about the U2408 stand on a Shimian. I still don't really get what you did. Did you really have to drill into the back of the monitor?


----------



## havocG

still getting used to mine screen is big and have to move my head around still love it great for all my needs and displays colours really good now designing has gotten that easier.


----------



## blackfish555

Guys I am no longer seeing anymore Achieva monitors selling by bigclothcraft for $300 like most of you paid. I'm feeling a little discomfort about choosing other sellers especially red-cap with his recent activity i am reading about.


----------



## Tigerhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackfish555*
> 
> Guys I am no longer seeing anymore Achieva monitors selling by bigclothcraft for $300 like most of you paid. I'm feeling a little discomfort about choosing other sellers especially red-cap with his recent activity i am reading about.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tempered-Glass-27-Inch-Achieva-QH270-IPSI-2560x1440-WQHD-Quad-HD-Monitor-S-IPS-/130749416800?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1e7145c560 one I bought for $300, still pretty close.


----------



## juisyjuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackfish555*
> 
> Guys I am no longer seeing anymore Achieva monitors selling by bigclothcraft for $300 like most of you paid. I'm feeling a little discomfort about choosing other sellers especially red-cap with his recent activity i am reading about.


Well, I ordered 2 Shimian Perfect Pixel's from Red-Cap for a Best Offer for $320 and received it in about 6 days flat to San Antonio, Texas. Customs in Alaska took 2 days, which is just sad! They did come with a cheap USA plug adapter to slide over the korean plug.



I have these hooked up to a ATI Radeon 5870 Eyefinity 6 Edition with 6 mini displayports. Was dissapointed when I first hooked them up via my active miniDP to DVI dongles, the monitors did not turn on. I couldn't even turn on just one monitor hooked directly into the back of my motherboard. My heart was panicking at 160BPM, and I was scared I got a dud, and immediately ordered some different adapters just to make sure. Had to order these EXPENSIVE $87 mini display to DVI adapters from Amazon to get them to work at full resolution, which worked perfectly.

On a side note, if I knew I had to order these expensive adapters in advance, I might have just ordered the Auria EQ276W from Microcenter, although I not 100% sure I would have, as I truly did want PERFECT PIXEL displays, and would pay the extra as I don't think I could handle a bad pixel on my screen. I might have undiagnosed OCD, but I wasn't going to take the chance on the Auria.

Everything works fine and both monitors truly are PERFECT PIXEL as well as ZERO BACK-LIGHT BLEED.

I do have a faint buzzing sound coming from one monitor though, when any application is maximized on that monitor. I'm sure it has nothing to do with Red-Cap himself though. Not sure why that is though, but it is a minor annoyance. I have emailed Red-Cap to ask him how to fix this issue, and also about getting one more perfect pixel for $300. Finger crossed

I eventually plan on having 6 of these bad boys hooked up in extended mode. Eyefinity is cool, but I dont like applications being broken or split up onto different monitor's when maximized, which is tacky at best.

On another side note, if you are using more than one of these monitors, "Actual Multiple Monitors" is the software to get. It's the most amazing software ever made for multiple monitor setups. Moving windows around and make them snap side by side and what not are the easiest things ever.


----------



## juisyjuice

One thing I have noticed, clicking this image below creates a very noticeable buzzing sound and making it full-screen on one of my Shimian's makes a SUPER LOUD BUZZING sound

CLICK THIS IMAGE AND MAKE FULL-SCREEN for SUPER LOUD BUZZING SOUND - if your monitor has the same problem mine does


Only one of my monitors makes this sound, and I'm not sure why that is. But I don't have a good feeling about it. When I display the image on my other monitor there is no sound whatsoever. It's dead silent. So this leads me to believe on monitor is normal and the other monitor is not.

Just wondering how many people have this problem with their Shimian?

Here is the image to download to make full screen on the Shimian which makes monitor go from SUPER BUZZ to ULTIMATE BUZZ

So the sound is like Buzzzzz---> SUPER BUZZZZ (Image Above)---> ULTIMATE BUZZZZZZZ (Downloaded Image attachment below made fullscreen)

Make this attachment FULL-SCREEN on ALL your Shimian monitor's to check for the ULTIMATE BUZZZZZZZ noise

200006resolutionprimertab3.png 18k .png file


----------



## nahiko

My monitor also buzes!! Is it dangerous!?!??!

By the way, thanks every one for answering my latest questions (Where to get a 2560 res movie, and nice looking 2560 res wallpapers!!)

Cheers!!


----------



## zerocraft

Anyone know if this will be compatible with the premade holes on the back of the Achieva ? I am guessing they are just standard VESA holes, I bought the monitor from bigclothcraft.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Dell-E-FPM-Monitor-Stand-for-E-Series-Latitude-Precision-VESA-Mount-RM361-/380441073057?pt=US_Monitor_Mounts_Stands&hash=item58940e15a1

any other recommended stands on ebay ? Looking for something $20-35


----------



## achievari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juisyjuice*
> 
> Make this attachment FULL-SCREEN on ALL your Shimian monitor's to check for the ULTIMATE BUZZZZZZZ noise
> 
> 200006resolutionprimertab3.png 18k .png file


Mine does this ULTIMATE BUZZZZZZZ aswell.


----------



## juisyjuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *achievari*
> 
> Mine does this ULTIMATE BUZZZZZZZ aswell.


Welcome to the Achieva Shimian ULTIMATE BUZZZZZZZ Club!!!

Honestly though, I have to do something about this, or it will be on my conscious all the time. It's equivalent to a dead pixel right in the middle of the screen, no matter how hard you try to ignore it, it's still there.

I think I might have to do the epoxy fix, by taking apart my monitor, but I'm going to try to find a simpler, easier solution for us first.


----------



## jamdox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juisyjuice*
> 
> Make this attachment FULL-SCREEN on ALL your Shimian monitor's to check for the ULTIMATE BUZZZZZZZ noise
> 
> 200006resolutionprimertab3.png 18k .png file


LOL and ***, that image even makes my Asus emit a buzzing noise... faint, but audible! Wow...


----------



## ronquilent

Just curious but what is the downside or con of buying this instead of the well known Shimian or Yamakasi's: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-Inch-Matrix-NEO-LED-270WQ-IPS-2560x1440-WQHD-Quad-HD-Monitor-/150864434755

It looks like it has an adjustable and swivel stand as well.


----------



## blackfish555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Just curious but what is the downside or con of buying this instead of the well known Shimian or Yamakasi's: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-Inch-Matrix-NEO-LED-270WQ-IPS-2560x1440-WQHD-Quad-HD-Monitor-/150864434755
> It looks like it has an adjustable and swivel stand as well.


I've been looking at that one for a while. I'm pretty sure its the same screen as the rest, just a different panel frame. I still kinda like the Shimian style better.


----------



## drbaltazar

men i hate this,basicly they use the 720p to say this is quadhd?wow!me hd is 1920x1080 not 1280x720,so for me these arent quadhd,(3840x2160)now i know why they used ultrahd for 3840x2160 (to get rid of this false advertising


----------



## Physis

Howdy folks,

Became a member of the club about 2 weeks ago, tempered glass version from bigclothcraft, came super fast, wet my pants when I first laid eyes on the majesty of 27" 1440p yadda yadda yadda...

However, now that I have gotten a chance to use it more I am starting to notice a number of issues:

1. @JuisyJuice, I am having the exact same problem with the buzzing noise and it is driving me KrAzy!! BZZZZZZZZzzzzzz.....ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz....and way worse with that picture you posted; ULTIMATE BUZZ!!!

2. There is some definite backlight bleeding along the top and bottom edges of the monitor, hard to notice in everyday use until you hit a really dark screen. I was watching a Netflix movie when I first noticed it and it certainly takes away from the gravitas of the monitor when you get yellow patches instead of deep blacks. Take a look at the pictures and let me know if anyone is getting anything similar.

3. There is a blue line of pixels at the very far right of the screen, once again hard to see unless you are on a dark screen but quite annoying. It almost seems like it is superimposed on the pixels but it is perfectly straight and the color is like a blue laser beam. Take a look at the pictures and let me know if anyone has had the same problem. I really don't know enough about LCD monitors to even speculate on what kind of issue it might be, anyone have any ideas? It changes in intensity every second or so as well.

4. Something I just noticed while I was writing this: the blue background on either side of the page appears to be getting lighter then darker every few seconds. Anyone else see this? I thought maybe I was just seeing reflections or something at first but it is definitely changing...maybe it's a backlight problem or something? This is the only situation I have ever noticed it in so I'll investigate further...

EDIT: I just noticed that issue 1 & 4 are coincident: the colors go darker when the buzzing starts and go lighter again when it stops. As well I timed the cycle and it has a period of 3 seconds: 3 seconds of no buzzing followed by 3 seconds of buzzing. Is that the same for anyone else? I wonder if it holds any significance...

Sent a message to the seller a week and a bit ago and still no reply, kind of starting to piss me off but did I really expect fabulous customer service from a small time ebay seller...well it'd be nice...anyways I am going to send another message and I'll keep everyone posted on my ongoing experience with this seller.

Anyways, brand new to the forum, been meaning to join since I built my rig in August. I know essentially nothing about LCD monitors so any analysis is very much appreciated







.

Thanks!


----------



## ronquilent

I think you will need to unscrew the monitor and even out the pressure on the panel. That would probably solve a majority of your backlight bleeding problems. Not sure about the blue line though.


----------



## Etizolam

Hey guys, I've been lurking here trying to find the best 1440p monitor, and I settled on an Achieva Shimian. I ordered one on October 20th, the delivery estimate was Oct 24 - 29. After a few days, there still was no tracking number, so I emailed the seller (dhsummer) and he said that they had just ran out, and a shipment would be in on Thursday. I thought "Well, can't help that, no biggie" and thought nothing of it.

Of course, Thursday came and went. I sent an email, no response. Today I sent a stronger worded email, and I got this response back:
Quote:


> "Hi.
> We are ebay seller dhsummer.
> We feel very sorry we can not send item yet.
> Because we received notice at Achieva head office.
> They said that there are some problem in the monitor which produced last time.
> So they recommend that do not send item to abroad.
> We can not send item till approval of head office.
> Please understand well.
> If you want to cancel transaction, we can do it.
> 
> Or we'll receive NEW monitor at middle of next week from Achieva Head office.
> Then we'll send new item.
> Please leave your opinion.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding.
> Regards
> Kim"


The reason I'm posting this is, think this is legit? I know there have been a few issues with these monitors popping up, so it is possible. Also, I've heard good things about dhsummer from a few forums and buyers, and I don't doubt his legitimacy. I'm just wondering if this sort of thing is true (and if so, I should hold off on getting one until these "new" monitors arrive) or if he's just yanking my chain for whatever reason, in which case I'll just find another seller.

Thanks guys.


----------



## dylwing23

Just got my ipsi from bcc on Fri. 2 day shipping from Korea to USA......
It is nearly perfect, no dead pixels, no dust, and very minimal backlight bleed that can only be seen at max brightness.
Going to post pics if I remember.


----------



## sixthsense

Hi guys, was looking at this monitor for quite some time.. I am using 1920x1080 monitor right now. I was wondering will I be able to run dual monitor setup with these guys together with my existing monitor on my single 6850 or do I need to upgrade ? Thanks !


----------



## juisyjuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixthsense*
> 
> Hi guys, was looking at this monitor for quite some time.. I am using 1920x1080 monitor right now. I was wondering will I be able to run dual monitor setup with these guys together with my existing monitor on my single 6850 or do I need to upgrade ? Thanks !


The Shimian will only work on your Dual Link DVI-D port, which your card only has one of this port. Then hook up your existing 1920x1080 monitor on any of the other available ports. So yes, it will work with your existing monitor.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Etizolam*
> 
> The reason I'm posting this is, think this is legit? I know there have been a few issues with these monitors popping up, so it is possible. Also, I've heard good things about dhsummer from a few forums and buyers, and I don't doubt his legitimacy. I'm just wondering if this sort of thing is true (and if so, I should hold off on getting one until these "new" monitors arrive) or if he's just yanking my chain for whatever reason, in which case I'll just find another seller.
> Thanks guys.


I would think it's legit certainly! I think there were signs of a possible bad batch a couple of weeks ago (might have been longer though... ?) , hopefully they have been filtered out now!

I'd be cool about it , you stand more chance of getting a good'un if both Achieva and your supplier are double-checking everything , and your emails seem to indicate they are on the ball over there!


----------



## Physis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dylwing23*
> 
> Just got my ipsi from bcc on Fri. 2 day shipping from Korea to USA......
> It is nearly perfect, no dead pixels, no dust, and very minimal backlight bleed that can only be seen at max brightness.
> Going to post pics if I remember.


Congrats, glad everything looks good for you so far! Tell bcc to respond to my messages already







Any Buzzzzzz?


----------



## bfwhsm

Darn.. After working OK for 1 and half months, my Shimian IPSI is having some major problems.
After being on for few minutes, it will quickly turn black (with the backlight and blue light still on, indicating that it is still receiving signal from GPU). If I turn it off and turn it back on, it usually comes back but goes black within minutes and, more often, seconds.

ANyone have this issue (and hopefully resolved it?)

I sent a message to bigclothcraft.


----------



## mltno

Ive had issues upon turning on it shows a lot of lines of different colors and only way to fix it is by turning on and off, hopefully it doesnt end up happening as much as yours though, seller told me its normal for my situation which i think is a lie, but yours seems worse. I dont even know if these come with warranty at least on page i bought mine there was no mention of it. Im trying to get a partial refund but this is scaring me into thinking this could die on me


----------



## juisyjuice

Well, I emailed Red-Cap about the BUZZING noise and he referred me to this forum on a post about how to take apart the Shimian and fix it, LOL

This is the exact message from Red-Cap,
Quote:


> Dear
> sorry for the trouble with the sound
> each user feel differently the sound from the monitor so we have got a infomation about that from a forum
> it can be fixed by putting epoxy on the two buzzing components
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/2920
> 
> for discount , we will sell you at $330 for perfect pixels one
> 
> thank you
> 
> Sincerely yours
> Red-Cap


It's good to see he monitor's these forums. I can't believe he told me $330 for another monitor. I just bought 2 of them for $320 each. Comeon Red-Cap, we can do better, lol. But, I don't think I'm going to be taking apart this monitor ever as....

1. It's Brand New
2. Might break something
3. It's BRAND NEW!!!

So I have asked him to come up with another solution as taking apart this monitor is out of the question. Something that the average person can perform to fix the annoying BUZZZZ. Will see what he says


----------



## Physis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltno*
> 
> Ive had issues upon turning on it shows a lot of lines of different colors and only way to fix it is by turning on and off, hopefully it doesnt end up happening as much as yours though, seller told me its normal for my situation which i think is a lie, but yours seems worse. I dont even know if these come with warranty at least on page i bought mine there was no mention of it. Im trying to get a partial refund but this is scaring me into thinking this could die on me


I have had this same issue. When it goes to sleep it shows a bunch of random lines of color moving everywhere and the only way to stop it is to unplug it. But alas, mine has bigger problems -__-

I don't know if anyone actually read my post before about the problems I was having







but bigclothcraft has since responded to my message and he said that the blue light may be a serious problem and has offered me the choice of either a partial refund or an exchange. I think that I am going to go for the exchange and ask him to make sure that the new one does not buzz...


----------



## jamdox

Well, Red-Cap agreed to take my monitor back. He gave me a fedex number and name, so I guess that's enough to send it back? I hope so. But I have to say, the guy seems to be doing OK by me thus far.

He does like to give discounts, though. Offered to give me $50 back to keep it and sell it, I said "no" and he offered $70!







I did the math and realized I'd need $180 to cover likely sale price and shipping cost, so countered with $200, which I guess is more than return shipping









I'll update as things develop.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Dream-seller is cooperating with me about my monitor issues. I had to send him pictures of the problem areas, as well as make a video of the major issue I'm having with one of the monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my shaky camera work, low blood sugar and drinking an energy drink will do that to you.
> Here's what I got:
> We'll see what happens when they actually get my monitors, but so far the response time and the overall ability to comprehend and sympathize with the issues I've been having with the two I ordered has been reasonable. I'm still rather upset about their claims of actually testing the monitors though, because even though the first monitor is understandably flawed, the second one (shown in the video) is pretty unacceptable. There is no problem with my cabling or my video card set up either, as I have run other shimians from this card without a hitch.


Following up with this.

Dreamseller received my monitors
Quote:


> Dear methoz07,
> 
> Hi methoz07,
> 
> We do apologize any inconvenience.
> We have received your monitors and have checked.
> One of the monitor was defective as you said.
> I'm sorry again.
> However, couldn't find any scratch on the other monitor.
> It was just dust so it comes off after wiped .
> Could you please check attached photo?
> I need you to scan of your postage receipt.
> I hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> Warm Regards.
> 
> - dream-seller


But since my refund was being delayed, I had to get a little more serious.
Quote:


> Dear dream-seller,
> 
> Even if you don't agree with me about the condition of the one monitor with the scratch on it, I would still like a refund for both monitors. You now have both of them in your possession and I am now currenty out 600 dollars plus the 180 that was spent on shipping the monitors to you. I want a refund for my full purchase prize regardless. Your return policy is 14-day money back, buyer pays return shipping. I paid the shipping cost to get the monitors to you, now I'd like my refund.
> 
> I don't mean to sound rude or anything, it's just very stressful being out that much money for products that aren't even in my possession. Please understand.
> 
> - methoz07


After sending that, I woke up this morning with:
Quote:


> Dear methoz07,
> 
> I am very sorry for the trouble.
> Refund will be completed soon, check your account later.
> 
> - dream-seller


So, all in all, this was a pretty good resolution to an unfortunate mishap. I'm still out the 180 dollars it cost me to ship the monitors back to dream-seller, but at least I got my original purchase amount back. I'm making this post so people understand the risk involved with buying these monitors, despite the relatively vast amount of success people have had with these, there are still some bad apples like what I had to deal with.


----------



## Jpmxch

I'm an idiot


----------



## ronquilent

Guys, I'm confused between getting a pixel perfect monitor from red-cap, getting a regular monitor from red-cap or getting the regular achieva shimian from bigclothcraft. All I want is to maximize my chances for getting a less flawed monitor since the price between all three of them is only +- $20 or so.


----------



## Dingchow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Guys, I'm confused between getting a pixel perfect monitor from red-cap, getting a regular monitor from red-cap or getting the regular achieva shimian from bigclothcraft. All I want is to maximize my chances for getting a less flawed monitor since the price between all three of them is only +- $20 or so.


I got mine from Red Cap last week. Paid the extra $20-30 for perfect pixel. Came with zero dead pixels. Just didnt want to take a chance.


----------



## TeamBlue

Spoiler alert: this is full of run-on sentences and bad punctuation.

I just got mine yesterday, paid 330 for a pixel perfect qh270 lite from dream-seller. I had a conversation with the seller before purchase to make sure that the monitor I got had no buzzing noise and no dead *or stuck* pixels. Sometimes I think a little bit of pre-sale conversation goes a long way. You have to think, most people who get one with a little funny issue or a stuck pixel are just going to live with it, but during the testing process, there are probably some cherry picked monitors reserved for people who have certain expectations, some untested monitors for people who didn't pay for pixel perfect, and some monitors with known issues that ship out anyways, with the hope that the buyer doesn't notice or whatever. These sellers want to keep their feedback as high as possible, but they have to profit somehow. I would recommend to anyone picking one of these up to contact the seller and make clear your expectations and make sure that you will get what you ask for, before you send your money. All things considered, this thing is worth every penny. It did take ten days to get to me, but to be fair it was out of stock at the time of purchase adn it showed up by the expected delivery date listed on ebay anyways. Mine came with a nice little note from the seller explaining that it had been opened to test and the bubble wrap that would have been around the box was neatly folded up inside the box.

tl;dr kick ass cheap gaming monitor.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> Spoiler alert: this is full of run-on sentences and bad punctuation.
> I just got mine yesterday, paid 330 for a pixel perfect qh270 lite from dream-seller. I had a conversation with the seller before purchase to make sure that the monitor I got had no buzzing noise and no dead *or stuck* pixels. Sometimes I think a little bit of pre-sale conversation goes a long way. You have to think, most people who get one with a little funny issue or a stuck pixel are just going to live with it, but during the testing process, there are probably some cherry picked monitors reserved for people who have certain expectations, some untested monitors for people who didn't pay for pixel perfect, and some monitors with known issues that ship out anyways, with the hope that the buyer doesn't notice or whatever. These sellers want to keep their feedback as high as possible, but they have to profit somehow. I would recommend to anyone picking one of these up to contact the seller and make clear your expectations and make sure that you will get what you ask for, before you send your money. All things considered, this thing is worth every penny. It did take ten days to get to me, but to be fair it was out of stock at the time of purchase adn it showed up by the expected delivery date listed on ebay anyways. Mine came with a nice little note from the seller explaining that it had been opened to test and the bubble wrap that would have been around the box was neatly folded up inside the box.
> tl;dr kick ass cheap gaming monitor.


That's pretty funny, considering both of my Shimians from dream-seller had that same note and bubble wrap in the packaging, yet both were defective. Granted I did not buy the pixel perfect version, and paid for that mistake dearly, they just toss those notes into any package it seems. It was a note stating that they checked the monitor and it was originally bad, so they picked me a new replacement and checked it to make sure it was good.

Which was clearly, not the case.


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> That's pretty funny, considering both of my Shimians from dream-seller had that same note and bubble wrap in the packaging, yet both were defective. Granted I did not buy the pixel perfect version, and paid for that mistake dearly, they just toss those notes into any package it seems. It was a note stating that they checked the monitor and it was originally bad, so they picked me a new replacement and checked it to make sure it was good.
> Which was clearly, not the case.


Well, dangit. I thought I was special. One way or another, I guess I'm glad I got lucky.


----------



## milkmandan

Hey guys, I just got a new mac mini 2012 model and I am looking to pick up one of these awesome monitors.

I've been looking around ebay and I see that *redcap* and *dream-seller* are both selling the Pixel Perfect Shimian 27" monitors. Which is exactly what i am looking for.

I have some questions from the wonderful community people @ overclocker.net:

- Any suggestions for me as to which seller I should choose?
- Anything I should do make this process as painless as possible?
- I am going to be powering this monitor from a Mac Mini 2012 model (The new ones that just came out). Does anyone have a suggestion for a good Thunderbolt/MiniDisplayPort to DL-DVI adapter? I heard the Apple ones are flaky :\ is that true?
- Do I HAVE TO USE Thunderbolt? Can I use HDMI?

@TeamBlue: When you contacted dreamseller, how quickly did they respond?

===
I know this is more of a side question unrelated to the Shimian monitors but these new Aview monitors have been popping up on ebay. That base is pretty cool looking. Anyone have any experience with those?


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkmandan*
> 
> Hey guys, I just got a new mac mini 2012 model and I am looking to pick up one of these awesome monitors.
> I've been looking around ebay and I see that *redcap* and *dream-seller* are both selling the Pixel Perfect Shimian 27" monitors. Which is exactly what i am looking for.
> I have some questions from the wonderful community people @ overclocker.net:
> - Any suggestions for me as to which seller I should choose?
> - Anything I should do make this process as painless as possible?
> - I am going to be powering this monitor from a Mac Mini 2012 model (The new ones that just came out). Does anyone have a suggestion for a good Thunderbolt/MiniDisplayPort to DL-DVI adapter? I heard the Apple ones are flaky :\ is that true?
> - Do I HAVE TO USE Thunderbolt? Can I use HDMI?
> @TeamBlue: When you contacted dreamseller, how quickly did they respond?
> ===
> I know this is more of a side question unrelated to the Shimian monitors but these new Aview monitors have been popping up on ebay. That base is pretty cool looking. Anyone have any experience with those?


When I wrote dream-seller during the day, he wrote back around 9pm cdt the same day, but it was always within 24 hours. The bottom line here is that you're rolling the dice no matter which seller you go through. If you like to hedge your bets, buy a square trade warranty with it. That way, you can send it somewhere in the US and get your money back if it goes bad. Shipping to US + cost of warranty < cost to ship back to Korea. Make sure you are comfortable with the seller's pixel perfect policy, I know red-hat just refunds the difference between pixel perfect and non pixel perfect if you do get one with dead pixels. There are good and bad experiences with all of these sellers, seems as though red-hat will let you use their shipping account to return the monitor to them.


----------



## Physis

Pixel perfect really doesn't seem to be worth it and besides dead pixels really aren't your biggest problem. It's a real crapshoot and anyway you go you are probably just as likely to get a flawed one. I did NOT get a pixel perfect version and mine had no dead pixels but it had much greater issues. I am currently in the process of exchanging mine through bigclothcraft as it is defective. That being said they are paying the return shipping and have been nothing but helpful thus far so given my experience I'd say you're not anymore likely to get a perfect monitor but you can at least be sure that you'll be taken care of if there happens to be a major flaw if you go thru bcc. Of course be forewarned that many of these monitors have issues like backlight bleed or buzzing that won't warrant an exchange so that's the risk you take. IMO as long as you can stand minor flaws (i.e. you don't have OCD) then you will end up more than happy with your purchase.


----------



## ronquilent

Physis,

What kinds of problems are you having with the monitor from bcc? I'm pretty much set on getting one from him but kind of worried about having substantial backlight bleed and weird tints.


----------



## BlackCatSoul

Its comedian that they dont release higher resolution in bigger monitors. Look --> Google is releasing a 10.1 inch tablet with 2560x1600 resolution:

http://gadgets.ndtv.com/tablets/news/google-announces-399-nexus-10-tablet-with-2560x1600-display-285911


----------



## thurbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> Well, Red-Cap agreed to take my monitor back. He gave me a fedex number and name, so I guess that's enough to send it back? I hope so. But I have to say, the guy seems to be doing OK by me thus far.
> He does like to give discounts, though. Offered to give me $50 back to keep it and sell it, I said "no" and he offered $70!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the math and realized I'd need $180 to cover likely sale price and shipping cost, so countered with $200, which I guess is more than return shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll update as things develop.


Could you explain to me how long it took him to decide to give you a FedEx number and return? I have been dealing with him for a while and have even asked for a FedEx return label and he has gone silent. Any insight you could give me would be wonderful! Thanks!


----------



## milkmandan

I guess there really isn't much I can do about the quality of monitor I get then. I know a risk is a risk, I just want to see if there was anything I could do extra to minimize risk. I don't mind backlight bleeding as much. I do mind if tint is horribly off or dead/stuck pixels. :\
Thanks TeamBlue.
Maybe I can strike a deal for a better QC process.

Does anyone have an answer to my other questions?

- I am going to be powering this monitor from a Mac Mini 2012 model (The new ones that just came out). Does anyone have a suggestion for a good Thunderbolt/MiniDisplayPort to DL-DVI adapter? I heard the Apple ones are flaky :\ is that true?

- Do I HAVE TO USE DL-DVI? Can I use HDMI that has higher specification?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI
HDMI 1.4 can do 2k/4k.


----------



## zajin

Hi all!
Got my Shimian lite pixel perfect from Red Cap a couple of days ago.
It's perfect, no dead og stuck pixels, no backlight bleed. A slight greenish tint to the colours, corrected with Spyder 3. (would not have noticed it if I hadn't calibrated).

It did make a buzzzzing sound, though, when displaying all-white backgrounds, like Explorer. Corrected this in 15mins by opening it up and epoxy'ing the 2 chokes.
VERY easy fix, no reason not to do it.
Now it's nice and silent









Very happy with the purchase, would buy again.


----------



## milkmandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zajin*
> 
> Hi all!
> Got my Shimian lite pixel perfect from Red Cap a couple of days ago.
> It's perfect, no dead og stuck pixels, no backlight bleed. A slight greenish tint to the colours, corrected with Spyder 3. (would not have noticed it if I hadn't calibrated).
> It did make a buzzzzing sound, though, when displaying all-white backgrounds, like Explorer. Corrected this in 15mins by opening it up and epoxy'ing the 2 chokes.
> VERY easy fix, no reason not to do it.
> Now it's nice and silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy with the purchase, would buy again.


Spyder 3, isn't that pretty expensive? any way to do color calibration without busting an extra $150 for that kind of equipment?

Is there a guide anywhere to help opening the Shimian and epoxying the chokes?


----------



## zajin

Guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/2920

Borrowed the Spyder, probably wouldn't have bothered if I had to buy it, the colours was by no means bad before calibration


----------



## Physis

@ronquilent

http://www.overclock.net/t/1228062/achieva-shimian-monitor-club/2370

He is letting me send it back because of the blue light problem he said it may be serious.

@Zajin

How exactly did you separate the black bezel from the white one? Just wondering cause if my new one buzzes then I am going to perform that fix for sure! Also when you put it back together did the black bezel just go back on, I thought it was glued on or something?


----------



## ronquilent

red-cap raised his pixel perfect price to $370...that's way too overpriced in my opinion. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Physis

Pixel perfect doesn't guarantee you anything. Just order a normal one from bcc, it will probably be just fine. Then you can officially join the club







don't forget you'll be getting a 27" 2560x1440 monitor for $300, less than half the price of the least expensive mainstream one!


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Physis*
> 
> Pixel perfect doesn't guarantee you anything. Just order a normal one from bcc, *it will probably be just fine.* Then you can officially join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't forget you'll be getting a 27" 2560x1440 monitor for $300, less than half the price of the least expensive mainstream one!


That's what I thought too, then I had to pay 180 dollars in shipping to send two monitors back to Korea.


----------



## Physis

Did you not get the shipping money back for the defective one?


----------



## bfwhsm

Has anyone tried disassembling the IPSI version? I need to take a picture of the internal PCB...


----------



## zajin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Physis*
> 
> @ronquilent
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1228062/achieva-shimian-monitor-club/2370
> He is letting me send it back because of the blue light problem he said it may be serious.
> @Zajin
> How exactly did you separate the black bezel from the white one? Just wondering cause if my new one buzzes then I am going to perform that fix for sure! Also when you put it back together did the black bezel just go back on, I thought it was glued on or something?


I just carefully pried it off with my hands, starting in the bottom middle and working my way slowly around. It's fastened with clips and double sided tape, reassembly is just clicking it back on.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Physis*
> 
> Did you not get the shipping money back for the defective one?


No, unfortunately the return policy for dream-seller is that the buyer must pay return shipping and contact dream-seller within 14 days of the purchase.


----------



## thurbs

So I do not know if anyone was following my issues with my purchase from RedCap. I just wanted to give an update and let everyone know he did honor his auction and paid for return shipping of the defective monitor I had. It took almost 44 days to get to this point, however I am very glad I did not have to pay return shipping for the defective monitor. So when you are buying consider the return shipping if it is covered or not.


----------



## Physis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zajin*
> 
> I just carefully pried it off with my hands, starting in the bottom middle and working my way slowly around. It's fastened with clips and double sided tape, reassembly is just clicking it back on.


Thanks for the info, much appreciated.


----------



## milkmandan

i PMed redcap the other day and I got a response. Apparently he will be selling "ultimate perfection" monitors in the next week or two. They cost $50 more than his current prices. He said they will have minimal to no backlight bleeding, and zero dead/stuck pixels at the closest distance.

Not sure what this "actually" entails.


----------



## podonnell

Just started a thread on this but, can anyone here recommend a seller for a Shimian IPSB(external glass)?

I went with this monitor for the ease of mounting to a wall/desk and the sleek look of the external glass. Would love to hear from anyone who has this model, and if there is a specific seller that you recommend.

Thanks!


----------



## ronquilent

Is that why he jacked up the price of the pixel perfect? Because it will now be the ultimate perfect ones?


----------



## jamdox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thurbs*
> 
> Could you explain to me how long it took him to decide to give you a FedEx number and return? I have been dealing with him for a while and have even asked for a FedEx return label and he has gone silent. Any insight you could give me would be wonderful! Thanks!


I don't know, I didn't hear from him for a couple days so I threatened to file a paypal dispute. Then I kept up communication, responding quickly and trying to communicate in a way that someone who don't know english good could keep up with. Anyway, he agreed to take the monitor back during a period where we were both at the computers and emailing back and forth, almost like IMing. So it was fast!

I think it also helps that the monitor I got was pretty messed up, and RC couldn't help but agree. If you have less glaring problems he might be more resistant. Or if you're not assertive and he thinks he can run out the clock. Heck, it's possible the guy just has poor organizational skills









I know I wouldn't want to be trying to sell products on ebay that with a 20% defective rate!


----------



## bfwhsm

To get access to the PCB for the IPSI version, do I have just have to pry off the back panel? How easy is it? I don't want to mess up my monitor more than it is already...


----------



## Etizolam

Just got mine from dhsummer, insanely fast shipping. It was shipped yesterday from Korea and got here today (California). Now, I know there's a time difference that adds 16 hours, but still.... wow. Awesome.

Has one dead pixel, but I was assuming something like that would be there. It's totally fine with me. Monitor works great and looks great!


----------



## rotary7

Its really weird how they ship them so fast







, my wife loves hers


----------



## Ragsters

I got vertical colors for the second time since my purchase. A simple off and on does the trick. I'm just worried one day it won't be so simple.


----------



## nexus99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I got vertical colors for the second time since my purchase. A simple off and on does the trick. I'm just worried one day it won't be so simple.


I got my first vertical colors today too. Occurred when I unplugged the video cable and then plugged it back in while the computer was on. This monitor obviously doesn't like that.


----------



## magnite

Received mine this morning, bought a 'pixel perfect' from Redcap on October 31st. Shipping to Ontario was 1.5 days, which is absurd since it takes newegg 4 days to send me something from NJ.



The box was a bit banged up (sorry for the ****ty cell phone image), with no external bubble wrap:



After doing a quick test at work, there is no buzzing or dead/stuck pixels. Will check for back light leakage/etc more thoroughly at home. SUPER EXCITED.


----------



## BiggaWhat

Hmm, well I've had my monitor for about a month now and somewhat recently its been behaving a bit strangely. I've noticed on a few occasions that after I finish playing a game of dota and alt+tab back to my desktop, get online.... the screen just goes gray. Not like the backlight goes gray, but there is a solid gray color instead of my screen and I have to restart. It doesn't happen too often but it's still worrisome. Anyone know what could be causing this?

When it first started happening I got some error message upon startup, which seemed to involve my dell printer drivers. I uninstalled the drivers, and it didn't happen for a while, but then just a few min ago it happened ago. No error message this time, so I'm not sure what to think. Ideas? Other than that the screen is amazing. Good thing i got a square trade warranty if anything goes bad lol


----------



## GeneralNMX

Just got my Acheiva Shimian QH270 Lite "Perfect Pixel" from red-cap today and unfortunately it seems to be defective! No matter what I do, I get the vertical test pattern (rainbow lines) upon turning it on. I can't even get it to show a computer's post. Things I have tried:

Note: 30" 2560x1600 was working fine.

- Turning it off and back on
- Replugging the DL DVI on both the monitor side and video card
- Both internal and external GPU chipsets (internal Intel HD4000 doesn't work at all with this monitor)
- Different computer
- Different DL DVI cable
- Replugging power on both monitor and surge protector
- Plugging power directly into wall

Nothing works!

I also notice that it just shows up as "Digital" under the monitor information. I think part of EDID may be failing. Just in case, can anyone give me the Timing information? Especially if they have an Nvidia chipset, as I do?

(And yes, I contacted red-cap).


----------



## mltno

Seems these monitors are having a lot of problems lately. Besides all the issues i have, my rainbow lines are now occuring everytime i turn on monitor and soft reset brings back to normal atm. Taplanet had good reviews but he has started to ignore my messages it seems when theres problems he is no help whatsoever, takes your money and runs. Time for him to get a credit card chargeback


----------



## Ernani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltno*
> 
> Seems these monitors are having a lot of problems lately. Besides all the issues i have, my rainbow lines are now occuring everytime i turn on monitor and soft reset brings back to normal atm. Taplanet had good reviews but he has started to ignore my messages it seems when theres problems he is no help whatsoever, takes your money and runs. Time for him to get a credit card chargeback


bcc did the same with me, took my money and is ignoring my messages since i paid him at oct 29. Didnt shipped my monitor until today, would be fine if he at least answer messages, but...

edit Seems all those sellers much more responsive when we open a claim on ebay


----------



## ronquilent

Now all of these issues are making me edgy about buying the Shimian from any seller at all







I'm confused. Maybe if I wait long enough for BCC and red-cap to get new batches?


----------



## mltno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ernani*
> 
> bcc did the same with me, took my money and is ignoring my messages since i paid him at oct 29. Didnt shipped my monitor until today, would be fine if he at least answer messages, but...
> edit Seems all those sellers much more responsive when we open a claim on ebay


Only issue with that is they can just say to return and they will refund and we have to pay return shipping, around $100 or more, and who knows what will happen to the monitor on the way there or what theyll do when they receive it

I could care less about ebay policy that we pay return shipping if they are sending us defective monitors Im not paying a dime to return, if they want their monitor back they can pay for a prepaid label after my credit card takes their money from pp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Now all of these issues are making me edgy about buying the Shimian from any seller at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused. Maybe if I wait long enough for BCC and red-cap to get new batches?


From what i was told they had a bad batch, but who knows when theyll get a "good one"


----------



## King4x4

Just got two of these Shimians from Dream-seller. The are a perfect pixel type.

One was Ultimate perfect and the other one had a dead pixel in the upper right corner (Acceptable).


----------



## jeffblute

Taking a chance and buying one of these from Taplanet, two of my buddies picked up from this seller and they are amazing! I hope I get lucky and get a decent monitor


----------



## ronquilent

The are getting more and more expensive as time passes aren't they?


----------



## King4x4

Demand is eating them up.

Heard that sellers sell in excess of 300 screens per day.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamdox

Plus the holidays are coming, and new iMacs just came out.

So I sent my defective screen back to Red-Cap, and I anticipate the return will go fine, so I ordered a matte First FYOSG or WT# ever. Matte!


----------



## bfwhsm

Upon reading posts on the internet, it seems that my problem (see my posts last page) and probably many others is assocaited with a dying inverter (probably in associating with the DVI port). Hmm, wonder if I can purchase an inverter to get it replaced at a shop...


----------



## B-13

editediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit


----------



## B-13

editediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit


----------



## B-13

editediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit


----------



## CPB123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> *which models have tempered glass on the outside?*












*QH270-IPSB has the tempered glass on the outside*
QH270-IPSI has the tempered glass on the inside


----------



## B-13

editediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit


----------



## CPB123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> One more question...I noticed roughly over 50% of the sellers dont sell adapter with AC Power Cord/PLUG-BRICK for USA/United States....
> *do i have to buy one separately?*


Many users have chucked the power cord that comes with the power brick, and used any standard PSU cord as the prongs in the brick they send mate up perfectly with the PSU cord. I got mine from ta_planet and he sent an adapter for the cord but it didn't have a ground (it was 2 prong only) so I just used my own cord on the brick.


----------



## B-13

editediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit


----------



## B-13

editediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit


----------



## zerocraft

Anyone know if this will be compatible with the premade holes on the back of the Achieva ? I am guessing they are just standard VESA holes, I bought the monitor from bigclothcraft.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Dell-E-FPM-Monitor-Stand-for-E-Series-Latitude-Precision-VESA-Mount-RM361-/380441073057?pt=US_Monitor_Mounts_Stands&hash=item58940e15a1

any other recommended stands on ebay ? Looking for something $20-35


----------



## B-13

editediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit


----------



## ronquilent

I decided to pull the gun and get the monitor, finally. So, should we buy another adapter and if so which one? Also, should we use our own power cord from some PSU?


----------



## nexus99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> I decided to pull the gun and get the monitor, finally. So, should we buy another adapter and if so which one? Also, should we use our own power cord from some PSU?


I used a regular PC Power supply cord with my IPSBS. No problems for the month I've had it. Really loves the monitor.


----------



## jamdox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> I decided to pull the gun and get the monitor, finally. So, should we buy another adapter and if so which one? Also, should we use our own power cord from some PSU?


If the brick isn't designed for 110V, you should get a different one, which can probably be found on eBay. I wouldn't put a transformer in front of the brick, because that would be wasteful. If the brick is OK with 110V, then you just need to make sure the plug fits in the wall through whatever means.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Anyone know if this will be compatible with the premade holes on the back of the Achieva ? I am guessing they are just standard VESA holes, I bought the monitor from bigclothcraft.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Dell-E-FPM-Monitor-Stand-for-E-Series-Latitude-Precision-VESA-Mount-RM361-/380441073057?pt=US_Monitor_Mounts_Stands&hash=item58940e15a1
> any other recommended stands on ebay ? Looking for something $20-35


They're VESA holes, but the screw depth is rather shallow...


----------



## B-13

editediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> One more question...I noticed roughly over 50% of the sellers dont sell adapter with AC Power Cord/PLUG-BRICK for USA/United States....
> *do i have to buy one separately?*


Just use any old power cord from a psu.


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> So after roughly a few hours of going thru countless threads here is what it looks like
> Pixel Perfect is only for "peace of mind"
> You are almost guaranteed a dead pixel
> SQuaretrade will not/does not honor warranties so buying one would be a waste
> 99.9% if the time you pay for return shipping which can be anywhere from $80 +
> you have 45-days to file a claim with paypal (14-days to get your money back *all sellers follow this return policy)
> Getting one @ 100% is hit or miss
> after 2-3-4-5-6 months if it breaks u are out 300$
> you might have to expoxy the screen due to sound/buzzing


SquareTrade will do the warranty, but you have to buy a pixel perfect version.


----------



## B-13

editediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit


----------



## B-13

editediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit


----------



## B-13

editediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit


----------



## ronquilent

What's the reason for the monitors "goind bad" after ~6 months of use? Is the primary reason the power adapter? Maybe it's better to spend $80 on buying a new, higher quality adapter than the one that is shipped with the monitor. Thoughts?


----------



## B-13

editediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit


----------



## B-13

editediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> So after roughly a few hours of going thru countless threads here is what it looks like
> Pixel Perfect is only for "peace of mind"
> You are almost guaranteed a dead pixel
> *SQuaretrade will not/does not honor warranties so buying one would be a waste*
> 99.9% if the time you pay for return shipping which can be anywhere from $80 +
> you have 45-days to file a claim with paypal (14-days to get your money back *all sellers follow this return policy)
> Getting one @ 100% is hit or miss
> after 2-3-4-5-6 months if it breaks u are out 300$
> you might have to expoxy the screen due to sound/buzzing


Where did you hear this?


----------



## B-13

editediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> *troll harder bro* ^ ^^ ^^^^ ^ ^


Oh, that's mature. I'm simply asking becaues I have a catleap 2703 and a squaretrade warranty. I would honestly like an example of proof where they didn't honor it. Do you have an example?


----------



## xero33

*They're VESA holes, but the screw depth is rather shallow...*

Nothing a few spring washers won't fix.


----------



## B-13

editediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit


----------



## B-13

editediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit


----------



## jeffblute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> UPDATE: Just got my tracking from TA_PLANET
> So roughly within 24-hours he has shipped. #nice


Well you are a lucky one, I am still waiting for a tracking number on my monitor....









This is all I got so far.

Sale date: 11/02/12
Tracking number: --
Estimated Delivery: 11/06/12 - 11/09/12


----------



## B-13

editediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit


----------



## juisyjuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Anyone know if this will be compatible with the premade holes on the back of the Achieva ? I am guessing they are just standard VESA holes, I bought the monitor from bigclothcraft.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Dell-E-FPM-Monitor-Stand-for-E-Series-Latitude-Precision-VESA-Mount-RM361-/380441073057?pt=US_Monitor_Mounts_Stands&hash=item58940e15a1
> any other recommended stands on ebay ? Looking for something $20-35


From what I have researched you dont want dell stands, and second, I have just received my $30 gateway stand and will post a review soon after this reply

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> So after roughly a few hours of going thru countless threads here is what it looks like
> Pixel Perfect is only for "peace of mind"
> You are almost guaranteed a dead pixel
> SQuaretrade will not/does not honor warranties so buying one would be a waste
> 99.9% if the time you pay for return shipping which can be anywhere from $80 +
> you have 45-days to file a claim with paypal (14-days to get your money back *all sellers follow this return policy)
> Getting one @ 100% is hit or miss
> after 2-3-4-5-6 months if it breaks u are out 300$
> you might have to expoxy the screen due to sound/buzzing


You pretty much summed it up for the monitor's in a nutshell, except the 2-3-4-5-6 month part and the squaretrade warranty. These monitors for the most part will last people many years, with normal use.

As for the squaretrade warranty, as someone already commented, it only applies for the pixel perfect versions. I myself have bought 2 "Pixel Perfect" versions from "Red-Cap" for $320 each on Best Offer before he went crazy and hiked the price up super high, received them in 5 days, and purchased (2) SquareTrade warranty's on both those monitors for $56 each or $112 total, and I bought 2 more regular Shimians from "dhsummmer" for $290 each on Best offer, and both had zero dead pixels as well, and arrived in 3 days flat to Texas. So 4 Shimians all with 0 dead pixels!! Now I have four monitor's and 2 Squaretrade warrantys that cover 2 of my Pixel Perfect Shimians. AS far as I'm concerened all my Shimian monitor's are covered, as it's impossible to differentiate who I bought which monitor from.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> Looks like you can grab a stand here
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-27-Inch-2560x1440-Monitor-Pivot-Stand-for-Yamakasi-Achieva-Potalion-/140795611232?pt=US_Monitor_Mounts_Stands&hash=item20c8128860
> *$89.00 though.*
> *Anyone else know of an alternative (less expensive route) for a better stand.mount?*


I just received my $30 Gateway Adjustable LCD Stand with 4 USB 2.0 Ports and will post pics and a nice review as I looked for hours for a decent affordable stand, and believe this is the best as it get's IMO as far as price and features and looks, and its very sturdy, solid-built construction, PIVOTS, weights about 8 pounds I would say, and has 4 USB 2.0 ports built into the stand. Oh, did I mention I paid just $30 for this stand? What more could you ask for!!


----------



## juisyjuice

*Here is my review of the $30 Gateway Pivot Stand with 4 USB 2.0 Ports that I just put on my Shimian. Bought one to make sure it worked well. To me it does and then some! Hope it helps you guys out deciding, who are looking for an affordable, solid stand, that pivots.*

Features:

1. Solid Build Quality - Weighs around 8-10 pounds I would say.
2. HEIGHT ADJUSTMENT - Slides up and down on the stand effortlessly, with a screw in the back to adjust the tension
3. MEGA-TILT forward or backwards - In landscape this monitor has all the tilt you could ever dream of.
4. PIVOT'S - In portrait mode it cannot tilt forward or downward past 90 degrees. Only con of this monitor I can find. See pics
5. ROTATES - But the stand will move- alas it is a circle stand so when rotating, its very easy to do with little strength.
6. HAS 4 USB 2.0 Ports - 2 on each side of stand
7. VESA certified - Has 75mm and 100mm holes to accommodate both standards

NOTE: The screws that came with the stand were to long for the Shimians VESA holes. My Shimian came with 2 screws already in the 100mm holes. I just used them to screw the mount to the monitor. *Just use the 2 screws in the Shimian*. You don't have to run out and buys screws, but you can to be extra safe.

*Put one screw in the bottom left or right hole. Put the other screw in the opposite top left or right hole, and screw very tightly. Voila, works perfect! basically, caddy-cornering the screws.*

I would have had all four of my monitor's hooked up, but alas one of my miniDisplayPort to DVI Adapters was defective.








Maximum forward tilt in Portrait Mode. Leans back slightly when your looking at it head on. Very tolerable tho since this is an IPS display




This is the highest it will go compared to the shimians. The Tilt on this thing is unreal!! more tilt than anyone could ever want




This is how low you can drop it to the table in landscape. Super low


Convenient USB 2.0 ports. Two ports on each side of the stand

Again, hope this helps all you Shimian Owners who don't want to pay $90 for that Shimian/Catleap stand on FleaBay.


----------



## andy4theherd

@juisyjuice

thanks and +rep to you!

your setup looks fantastic.


----------



## jeffblute

From the same buyer as you, ta_planet. I am hoping he just forgot to send a tracking number, but who knows. I gotta send him a message...


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffblute*
> 
> From the same buyer as you, ta_planet. I am hoping he just forgot to send a tracking number, but who knows. I gotta send him a message...


Seems like some of these guys run out of stock rather easily. Then they somehow still meet their shipping deadline even though it took them 4 or 5 days to restock. Weird instant shipping from Korea.


----------



## PandaSPUR

Quick update from me:

I have a bunch of pictures of my setup and plenty of opinions, BUT I've been rather screwed by Hurricane Sandy in multiple ways:
1. Had no power for a whole week.
2. The midterms I had during that week got pushed to this week so now I have 3 in a week. Wooh.

Anyway, some quick notes:

My IPSI from bigclothcraft has 0 issues in terms of functionality. It has 3-4 NOTICEABLE pieces of dust stuck behind the glass. 0 dead/stuck pixels. No buzzing, no lines, no flickering.
Shows BIOS just fine as well (I use GTX 560)

Mine came with a power brick rated for 110-240v so all I had to do was find a spare cable.

The "hairline finish" on the IPSI bezel is nice looking but NOT aluminum. Its plastic made to look like aluminum.

Its currently hanging off of a $20 ebay swivel arm mount which clamps to the edge of my desk. It bends slightly but has held and shows no issues for over 2 weeks now.
Pretty good considering I have it hanging upside down... Its clamped to the shelf above my desk so that my monitor is floating over my desk instead of taking up space, will show pics later.

*I DO NOT RECOMMEND GETTING IPSI.*
At first glance and during normal use it looks fine. But I got curious and took my flashlight (very bright, 300lumens or so) and used that to examine the screen while it was off.
There is A LOT of dust stuck behind the screen. None of these small dusties are noticeable under normal use luckily. There are also a lot of streaks BEHIND the glass, looks like someone at the factory tried to clean it, very badly.
Again, none of these issues are apparent under normal use, but it bothers me. I would have rather ordered a IPS-Lite if I knew about this before hand.
Will try to get pictures of this up soon as well.


----------



## jeffblute

You can remove the glass if you are careful, I believe a fellow OCNer has posted a video somewhere on youtube...

Found it,


----------



## PandaSPUR

Thanks for finding the video, I was thinking about doing that. I also want to remove the Shimian logo and somehow make the LED less annoying... I leave it on standby when I sleep, so the blinking blue LED actually annoys me quite a bit.

Dont want to do any of this until im past 45 days though, incase i need to ship it back for whatever reason... *knock on wood*


----------



## nexus99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juisyjuice*
> 
> *Here is my review of the $30 Gateway Pivot Stand with 4 USB 2.0 Ports that I just put on my Shimian. Bought one to make sure it worked well. To me it does and then some! Hope it helps you guys out deciding, who are looking for an affordable, solid stand, that pivots.*
> Features:
> 1. Solid Build Quality - Weighs around 8-10 pounds I would say.
> 2. HEIGHT ADJUSTMENT - Slides up and down on the stand effortlessly, with a screw in the back to adjust the tension
> 3. MEGA-TILT forward or backwards - In landscape this monitor has all the tilt you could ever dream of.
> 4. PIVOT'S - In portrait mode it cannot tilt forward or downward past 90 degrees. Only con of this monitor I can find. See pics
> 5. ROTATES - But the stand will move- alas it is a circle stand so when rotating, its very easy to do with little strength.
> 6. HAS 4 USB 2.0 Ports - 2 on each side of stand
> 7. VESA certified - Has 75mm and 100mm holes to accommodate both standards
> NOTE: The screws that came with the stand were to long for the Shimians VESA holes. My Shimian came with 2 screws already in the 100mm holes. I just used them to screw the mount to the monitor. *Just use the 2 screws in the Shimian*. You don't have to run out and buys screws, but you can to be extra safe..


I picked up one of these on Amazon for about 25.00 bucks too. The stand is set for a much lighter weigh monitor so make sure you screw the tension up so the monitor will stay at the height you desire. This stand is very similar to the one that came stock on the larger Gateway monitors in the past... so if you know where a dead one of those is you can salvage the stand.

I bought 2x M4 5mm screws from Home Depot and they worked great to fill in the two empty holes in the back.

This is an Excellent upgrade for this monitor at a very low price.


----------



## B-13

UH OH!! LOOKS LIKE YOU WERE TROLLINGZ MY PAGE


----------



## B-13

uh oh are you trolling hard bro?


----------



## B-13

UH OH!! LOOKS LIKE YOU WERE TROLLINGZ MY PAGE


----------



## PandaSPUR

Interesting Dell mount.. I expected to see an Ultrasharp series mount before I clicked lol.

and ya know, there is an edit button. No need for triple posts >.>


----------



## juisyjuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> *Nov 6, 2012 4:00 PM
> Departed FedEx location
> ANCHORAGE, AK*
> w00p!


My first 2 Shimian's, Alaska held them for 2.5 Days to receive clearance and a total of 6 days to reach me I believe. I could not believe this, as people were getting their monitor's in 2-3 days flat.

I ordered 2 more Shimian's and the clearance release from Alaska took 2 hours, and I received my monitor's in 2.5 days flat. Was actually freaking out as Korea to Texas seems like it would take a lot extra time versus people in California claiming 1 days shipping.

Heck, my Amazon prime 2 Day Shipping takes about 2-2.5 days usually, and that's stuffed shipped a few states away from me.

Incredible to say the least. Enjoy your shimian!


----------



## ronquilent

I have no clue how they ship this fast. Received mine in 2 days. Ordered on Sunday. Shipped on Monday. Received on Tuesday at 12:30PM. Maybe FedEx has a special teleportation device? lol


----------



## B-13

edit edit edit


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## Heimdallr

i'm about to buy one of this QH270 lite or the one with tempered glass.
i should be fine with this vesa mount?

thanks


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## King4x4

Okay one of the Perfect Pixel screens I bought just died on me.

Time to grill Dream-Seller.


----------



## B-13

UH OH!! LOOKS LIKE YOU WERE TROLLINGZ MY PAGE


----------



## thermal_flux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> I have no clue how they ship this fast. Received mine in 2 days. Ordered on Sunday. Shipped on Monday. Received on Tuesday at 12:30PM. Maybe FedEx has a special teleportation device? lol


Time zones, time zones, time zones.

Korea is +9 GMT, The continental USA ranges from -5 GMT to -8 GMT. A time difference of fourteen to seventeen hours. I'm not saying that it is not amazingly fast delivery but there is anywhere from seventeen to fourteen additional hours in the delivery. That's why it seems that things get to you from Korea faster then Newegg or Amazon's 2-day delivery.


----------



## jeffblute

I got a reply last night from TA_Planet on where my monitor was that I payed for on November 2nd. Here is the email

This is Kinam in Korea
I've sent a email about QH270-IPSBS alternative model.

there was not QH270-LITE model recently.
so I waited your reply till now.

so I just sent perfect pixel standard monitor, QH270-LITE model today.
Actually, the price is USD 50.00 higher than standard model.

xxxxxxxxxxxx is your FedEx number.
You can not trace it by on-line.

Thanks from Korea
Kinam

So according to him I am now getting a "Perfect Pixel monitor for $324.50


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## jeffblute

That kinda what I am thinking. He ran out of current stock and is dipping into his perfect pixel inventory. Either way I am happy he finally replied.
I can't wait to see how "Pixel perfect" it is.


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## B-13

edit editedit editedit editedit editedit editedit editedit edit


----------



## jeffblute

Gotta get some pics


----------



## podonnell

Are IPSB models recommended at this point? I'm seeing alot of IPSI models take their place, and the price for IPSB has gone up $40 in the last few weeks.

I've been looking for a good seller, but all those recommended are $80 higher than the others.

Just looking for the best model that's VESA mountable with externally tempered glass.


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> A little more info?
> Date Purchased?
> Exact Model?
> How often did you use it?
> What country are you from? E.G. what voltage 110 vs 220?


Ordered it on October 19th and got shipped in October 29th me thinks.

[Pixel Perfect] ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite Quad HD


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## mltno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> [QH270-IPSBS] Achieva ShiMian 27" LED Quad HD DVI 2560x1440 16:9 Wide PC Monitor QHD Black color model
> *Seller TA_PLANET*
> Totalaid US $324.50
> Paid on Nov-04-12 via PayPal
> Nov 7, 2012 12:07 PM package was at my front door in Chicago,IL
> *HIGH RES DSLR IMAGES BELOW*
> http://s1089.beta.photobucket.com/user/B-13PHOTOGRAPHY/library/QH270%20IPSBS%2027%20Monitor?


gl with your monitor besides defects that arrived from mine from that seller a few more developed over a few days, shipping is only good thing about the seller as he seems to ignore your issues, until you file a claim


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltno*
> 
> gl with your monitor besides defects that arrived from mine from that seller a few more developed over a few days, shipping is only good thing about the seller as he seems to ignore your issues, until you file a claim


After dealing on eBay for a number of years, I can tell you that opening a claim should be your first action. It lets the seller know that you're serious and opens a set of resolution options that are not otherwise available.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> I have no clue how they ship this fast. Received mine in 2 days. Ordered on Sunday. Shipped on Monday. Received on Tuesday at 12:30PM. Maybe FedEx has a special teleportation device? lol


Welcome to the Club!


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## jeffblute

*Update*

Nov 8, 2012 1:46 AM
Arrived at FedEx location
INDIANAPOLIS, IN

Not bad for getting shipped yesterday, should be here soon


----------



## B-13

nice









who'd you buy from?


----------



## sixthsense

Just decided and pulled the trigger. Bought this one [QH270-Lite] from ta_planet. Very excited now


----------



## yoyo711

Just order Achieva shimian lite from red-cap and I'll buy warranty(49.00) tho....

Thanks guys


----------



## sixthsense

I ordered 4 hours ago and now it's shipped and I already got the tracking number. wow these guys are fast.


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## TheFrenchGuy

For those who got the tempered glass model , do you regret it ?


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## jeffblute

*Nov 9, 2012 7:44 AM
On FedEx vehicle for delivery*

So It should be here when I get home from work


----------



## B-13

*Pics and whod u buy from?*


----------



## Jixr

just like to note that yesterday I took apart the monitor, and boy are the internals cheap. all the screws are easily stripped out, but I got an adjustable vesa arm for it to replace the crappy stand, and it really has an overall improvement to the monitor and my whole workspace in general.


----------



## Chronalis

Got mine a few days ago from "Dream-Seller". Went for the basic model without tempered glass or such. I've not yet received any correspondence regarding import tax/duty. I live in the UK for anyone curious. I purchased at just before 9AM GMT on Wednesday 31st of October, and received it at around 14:30 GMT on Wednesday 7th of November. Bear in mind that it only made it to China before the weekend. It was shipped by FedEx. I originally did a rundown over on MMO-Champion, but here's my experiences so far. *Be warned, this is a VERY long post!*

So, the monitor just arrived via FedEx 1:30 hours ago (yes, it took a lot of time to write this post and fix in the additional details). It's taken a mere week to get here, and that's with a weekend in between where it was sat in China (it made it from Korea to China before then). As with all my pictures, click for fullsize.


This is how it arrived. I was expecting bubble wrap around the box itself, and was a little concerned. Let me say straight up that it is heavy. It's 10KG, which in itself isn't overly heavy, but it's carrying it in one hand that's awkward (and carrying it with 2 upstairs just feels awkward).

I wasn't quite sure which side was the front. I didn't want to go slicing that side just to be safe. Last thing i wanted was to have to send it back. So, i picked a side at random, and got to work.



As you can see, i got lucky and had sliced open the back. I was still worried that it might have been damaged in transit even with the massive chunks of packing we've come to expect. The manual is all in Korean (i assume) but i'm not the type to read about what i already know











I removed the adapters and cables from the box, and lifted it up. As you can see, there's a nice wad of bubble wrap at the front, along with a note.



I doubt the validity of the note itself, considering the dispatch time. However, regardless, it is truly fantastic to know they are still looking after their customers. Even on such a cheap price, they've truly impressed me so far. Still, what's important is the surface of the screen. Everything up to now has just been time wasting (in a sense). As you can see, my seller was "Dream-Seller". I feel it's important for anyone posting their own experiences to also list the seller. One bad monitor shouldn't disqualify a seller, but i do want people to be sure they're comfortable with the seller they chose.



Messy carpet aside (sidenote; i had a new window fitted 2 days ago which is where most of it is from), you can see that the screen is glossy. It's a simple design, and i actually like how it looks. Just to put some context on it, the glossyness, while usually a hassle, isn't a problem. My previous monitor was almost as glossy but it didn't deal with it as well. I'm not entirely sure how that's possible, but that's how it is.

Now, i promised some resolution comparisons. For the first time ever, you'll get to see what i was dealing with when designing software. Keep in mind that what you see is from VTemp, but i've been working on it again in the past week (hence why there's a lot of components, many which are used only during development and removed before release);

That's what it looks like at 1080p. It works, but it's crowded and there's truly not a massive amount of space to work with in the central area.

Now this... this is what it looks like at 1440p (2560x1440);


Nothing has changed besides which monitor it was on when i took the screenshot. Although text is smaller from perspective, the amount of space i get for everything makes it that much more fantastic.

And as a comparison;


*Misc.*
None of the buttons on the monitor work, except the power button that's located on the back of the monitor and the backlight controls (also on the back). The front "button" isn't actually a button and doesn't even press down.

The colouring of the monitor itself is cool. Compared to my other 2 screens, hell, compared to every screen i've owned, this one has a cool blue hint to it. It's not a problem though, and i'd say it's a closer representation to white than my other screens.

The power adapter only goes one way. For me, it was with the flat part with an arrow on facing towards the monitor. Usually, you'd have it facing away from the monitor/towards you, but this was the other way around.

There are absolutely NO dead pixels anywhere on the panel. There are no signs of damage or mistreatment.

The stand is secured with 2 included screws and honestly, it's just a stand. It's difficult to comment on the quality, so i'll just say that it does the job perfectly fine.

In NVIDIA Control Panel, the display is just called "Digital". Thankfully, my other displays are listed as Samsung (my TV) and Acer (my other monitor) so telling which is which without needing to use the identify feature isn't a problem.

As an additional note, in "Adjust Desktop Size and Position" in NVIDIA Control Panel, you have the option of "Perform scaling on:". The usual options available in the dropdown are "Display" and "GPU", with "Display" being the default. With this monitor, the only option available is GPU, and so there's no need to fret that it's not supported (to clarify, i run a GTX670 with 310 series drivers, but any modern card should support it).

Also, even though i've connected the monitor to a DVI port with a dual-DVI cable (the one shipped with my acer... my acer is now running at 60hz as i don't find much benefit to 120Hz since it's only used very rarely), this display does apparently support HDCP. It's not an issue for me since all my movies are downloads or through Netflix.

*Conclusion*
At less than £200 GBP shipped, this monitor will provide a much needed quality of life upgrade for development. I don't need fancy connctivity options, and i despise OSD's. I don't need 120hz, and i don't need a top brand. Don't get me wrong, it's a perfect example of barebones. It comes with the absolute basics, both in accessories and the screen itself.

Speaking of accessories, the power block takes a standard kettle lead, just like what you'd connect your PSU to. The monitor that this one has replaced is 4-5 years old - a 24" 1080p display. It still works, but it had some awful "pixel shadow". It sorta looked like there were iron filings behind the screen and that someone had gone over a portion of it with a magnet, leaving some visible lines on the screen itself. They didn't black out the screen, but if you looked for them specifically, you could see them.

Overall, i'm extremely impressed with both the service and the monitor. It now sits proudly next to my desk, but i may very well move the TV to the side (it's wallmounted and can move about 4ft each direction from the center) and put this on my desk (there's no screen on the desk itself at the moment).

You should still be aware it IS a risky purchase. They may be cheap, but they've got a long way to go which means the chance of damage is a reasonable consideration. I was rather worried mine would arrive damaged, not because of the seller, but again, because of the distance.

I've yet to receive any notification of import duty, but any due should be noted to me within a few days.

*EDIT:* It appears i've got 1 stuck pixel to the left of center. It's green, but again, very small pixels and absolutely NOT a negative towards the overall value. It might be a negative to some, enough to stop them buying, but it's not something i'm gonna split hairs over.

Typically, i would have avoided "Cheap Knockoff Asian Exports", but it was after reading a small amount of the large threads across various forums that i decided within 2 hours to just go ahead and take the plunge (i'd been awake most of the night, so buying it in a sleep deprived state was something i was sure i'd regret). In the days since i got it, it's held up admirably. One stuck pixel is not an issue for me since it's obviously only visible when there's no other colours being fed into it (i.e. a black background).

I did try to overclock it, but as you might expect, it simply doesn't like it. I can get 67Hz out of it, but at 68Hz, the windows from applications begin to "stain" the screen and anything above that is totally off the scale. I've decided it's worth just sticking to 60Hz because in the end, i only really bought it intending to make software development "easier" (due to the extra space from such a resolution).

I've tried various games, including BF3, and my GTX670 (EVGA, cooled with Arctic TTII as of yesterday) holds up incredibly well even at that resolution. I'm playing on ultra with the exception that i've got Deferred AA running at 2x (or off in some cases). Even at 1080p the performance drop for visual tradeoff wasn't enough to warrant me having it turned on. It seems you can see more of the field of battle on a higher resolution, but that could just be a placebo from the larger screen size. I will say that it's truly fantastic to game on such a large screen. I have gamed on my 40" Samsung HDTV in the past, but the pixel density on the Achieva really does make everything so much clearer.

I've played a lot of SC2 and while there's no inherent benefits such as being able to see more, the higher pixel density creates a much higher image quality, and being IPS, the colours are so vivid.

I did play DayZ, but i've never run that at Max settings as it's just too much of a hog on resources. However, there's no real benefit to the higher resolution, and as you know, DayZ doesn't exactly have much colour so it's hard to say they're more vivid.

On thing i will say is that the "refresh rate effect" on things such as these forums does give me a bit of a headache. However, i can deal with that considering the benefits i get from such a large screen. I can also reduce the backlight and that seems to ease it a little.

Buying the cheapest option available wasn't a bad decision. I mean, i'm even impressed by the bezel (mine is black at the front, but white on the front half of the sides, and then black on the back where it connects to the real part of the monitor chassis). The stand is just a stand, but mine tilts back very easily though there's not much support so it could tip over easily. It's quite sturdy actually, and it only wobbles as much as the desk it's sat on does.

I'm also actually very much impressed that the power button is at the back AND that the LED isn't obtrusive. I've had monitors where their power LED illuminated the whole room at night if i forgot to switch them off of standby. The power button at the back isn't normal, but it does make the front look much cleaner and less cluttered and more importantly, let's me grab hold of the monitor and switch it off, as opposed to pressing on the front and potentially pushing the monitor back a little. It's a small touch they probably didn't intend to have this effect, but it's one i do appreciate.

Overall, very impressed with it and i can recommend Dream-Seller.


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## jeffblute

All the pixels....all the pixels....

I must say I was lucky with this monitor, using a few different solid color backgrounds I have only noticed three dead pixels with this monitor and they are each corner of the monitor so you will never notice them. The stand like everyone has said is cheap. I will come up with something to fix that. But the monitor itself is quite amazing. Super happy with this so far. Now to some gaming and give it a few weeks and see where I am with this. Also pics will be posted soonish


----------



## suprmario

Hey guys just signed up here and wanted to say..
I've been looking for a new monitor for over a month now and originally ordered the dell 2740l from amazon but they didn't have it in stock, i was searching for others and came across the shimian and this thread and read about 20 pages, so i finally ordered a "perfect pixel" two weeks ago from red-cap on ebay. He (they) wrote me an email a few days later saying they didn't have any perfect pixels in stock and that he would get another batch of shipment this past weekend and he asked me if i want to wait or, if i want one of the stock ones and he would charge me a less price on it, i said i'll wait a few days. The monitor was shipped out monday Nov 5th, with a FedEX tracking number, it was in North Korea for 2 days, one day in Alaska, and arrived at my house (nyc) this morning. Great fast shipping i couldn't believe it. I paid 339$.
It's awesome, quality of the monitor is great too, i actually like the white outline on the bezel it looks very nice. Had no trouble at all connecting it, just used the power cord from my old Samsung and as soon as i plugged the dvi connector it showed up right away. I don't think i have to calibrate it at all it looks great. Thumbs upp!


----------



## blam93

I just bought this monitor, and since this thread has been such a great resourceful, I felt obligated to post with my experience.

I purchased the monitor from ta_planet on ebay, and this seller was absolutely incredible. I bought the monitor and paid for it on Monday, and he shipped it out on Wednesday. It arrived in San Francisco (approximate) on Friday. I paid $324.50 and free shipping. I received a message with the tracking number the same day he shipped it.



As you can see, because of time zones, it was able to "redo" Thursday, which is why it was so quick.

I took a few pictures while unboxing:

Pictures of the extra parts: Power cord, power brick, dual dvi cable, and stand



More pictures of parts:



Thank you note (and verification they opened the box, and maybe verification that they tested it?)



Monitor in the styrofoam and cover



Closeup of stand



Finished setup! (sorry I skipped a few steps)



Dead pixels: NONE AT ALL! Checked on white screen.
Bright pixels: NONE. Checked on black screen.
I did not pay for a perfect pixel, yet the thank you note said perfect pixels, which was great.

Blacklight bleed: Extremely little. When looking very closely in the dark with an all black screen, you can say that there is some light coming out of the sides, but even under these extreme conditions it is not noticeable unless you really look.

Stand: it seemed a bit wobbly while I was putting it together, but it isn't any more wobbly than other monitors. It sits steady on the desk.


----------



## MoMurda

I got the blank screen problem now, is there any guides to take it apart?


----------



## King4x4

I got that problem too my friend... you bought yours from dream-seller?


----------



## ronquilent

Hooked mine up today. Works flawlessly. Only 1 dead pixel and after calibration the colors are perfect. No backlight bleeding. Screen space and resolution are 100% worth the $304 cost. Trust me. Before buying I couldn't find a way to justify the cost but after buying you understand why it's worth it. Ordered from red-cap.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> I got that problem too my friend... you bought yours from dream-seller?


Idk, I bought it second hand, was broken, worked, now broken again.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronalis*
> 
> Got mine a few days ago from "Dream-Seller". Went for the basic model without tempered glass or such. I've not yet received any correspondence regarding import tax/duty. I live in the UK for anyone curious.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blam93*
> 
> I just bought this monitor, and since this thread has been such a great resourceful, I felt obligated to post with my experience.


Nice reviews there folks!! .. always good to see some photos too!

re Customs to the UK .. I got charged under £14 for mine back in June, via DHL.


----------



## mahiv87

What are the chances i'll have to pay customs in the USA? How much will it cost?


----------



## ronquilent

USA and the Republic of Korea have a free trade agreement: http://www.ustr.gov/trade-agreements/free-trade-agreements/korus-fta

No custom duties.


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## Havolice

edited this post didnt show up on ie10 -.- damned windows 8 rawr

sorry to moderators


----------



## Havolice

guys i bought a ipsi a while ago and i sold it to a friend cause of dust

when i had this monitor it looked a bit dark to me even with the brightness turned all the way up and thus a lot of textures or images looked flushed out without detail.
good way to see this is the WoW patcher/ starter menu its a stone cracking texture on my tn asus panel you see it clearly in al its detail yet on the achieva i couldnt realy see it at all.

does anybody suffer from this as i want to buy a new LITE one


----------



## suprmario

Question: any one ever used the monitor with a play station? Play station 2 to be exact. Searched the thread didn't see anything, if yes, what cables/adapters do work with the Shimian?
Also, i was just browsing and the monitor went black for about half a second and then it came back on..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheFrenchGuy*
> 
> For those who got the tempered glass model , do you regret it ?


Absolutely not! The IPSB is the sexiest looking of the Korean monitors with the edge-to-edge tempered glass. Of course neither of mine have any dead pixels or dust so I would probably feel differently if they did....


----------



## GODMODE09

Guys,
I'm about to buy my 1st one. I'm looking to buy the cheapest one. Who do I buy it from and what method of shipping should I ask the seller?

I'm from India.

Thanks


----------



## Havolice

im buzzing over green sum atm just wondering if i need other adapters in the nl

the one i had from BCC he gave a plug adapter but it was the same as the korean plug * im from netherlands btw*

is there any difference in picture quality between catleap or achieva


----------



## King4x4

Got a two catleaps and two Shimians... would buy a catleap if I am going to buy a new screen.

Shimians are good quality builds but the Catleaps blows it out of the water when calibrated on both my screens.


----------



## Havolice

in what department is the difference.

as these monitors basicly use the same panel :/


----------



## King4x4

Brightness and color tint... maybe the shimians got a defect but they looked less bright even at hightest brightness and with a yellowish tint even after calibration.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Brightness and color tint... maybe the shimians got a defect but they looked less bright even at hightest brightness and with a yellowish tint even after calibration.


ook ya this is what i noticed on my last ipsi aswel it was dark as hell :/ problem is catleaps are more expensive and if i buy that ill get in range of a dell 2713 about 100 -120 difference


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmmm, my Shimians look amazing...


----------



## Neko_X

bought mine from ta_planet recieved it in 19hrs~24hrs no problems and has built in speakers


----------



## mahiv87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> USA and the Republic of Korea have a free trade agreement: http://www.ustr.gov/trade-agreements/free-trade-agreements/korus-fta
> No custom duties.


Thanks







I will be ordering the lite version soon. I cant wait to get a new monitor!


----------



## bootkick

Hi guys,

I recently learned about this amazing monitor and am planning to buy it. I have some questions and would be glad if you experts could help me out-:

1. I saw several sellers for this monitor on ebay. Can someone recommend one please? I did find this one to be the cheapest-:
red_cap

2. Will this monitor work with my Xbox 360? I read that since the monitor doesnt have a built in scalar, it wont be able to handle the 1080p resolution of Xbox 360 but can I make it go at 720p? And if yes waht cables would I need to convert my HDMI out from Xbox to Dual-D. *Getting this to work is the dealbreaker for me.*

3. I also saw the same panel is offered by Microcenter in an Auria display, link here. Since it has multiple ports will that work with my Xbox and since its Microcenter, I can just go and return it, if I dont like it/doesnt work.


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## MoMurda

So has no one had this blank screen problem and tried to fix it? I would love a guide to disassemble this bad boy.


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Brightness and color tint... maybe the shimians got a defect but they looked less bright even at hightest brightness and with a yellowish tint even after calibration.


I found the opposite with my Shimian , too bright by some way , so I use it with the brightness right down.

I think you can get rid of the yellow tint by using a different ICC colour profile , for instance over at tftcentral.co.uk they have a stack of them to try out!

Use this 'DisplayProfile' program to change them on the fly .. http://neosmart.net/blog/2007/windows-vistas-gamma-table-bug/


----------



## spinejam

delete


----------



## ajdj10

Hi there.
Was looking to buy this as I'm buying a new pc.
However the graphics card will only be a Powercolor 7850 2GB card and was wondering whether anyone else is using this card with the Shimian and how well it goes with games or whether anyone else knows whether it's decent enough to go with it.
Thanks


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajdj10*
> 
> Hi there.
> Was looking to buy this as I'm buying a new pc.
> However the graphics card will only be a Powercolor 7850 2GB card and was wondering whether anyone else is using this card with the Shimian and how well it goes with games or whether anyone else knows whether it's decent enough to go with it.
> Thanks


It's just my guess, but most new games won't run that good. You might run games like BF3 on med with nice fps I guess.


----------



## n1ksthlm

Ok, so now my stomach is hurting. I got my Achieva Shimian QH270-lite half an hour ago, plugged it in and booted the computer.
It looks something like this.
http://i.imgur.com/PDLkT.jpg

It literally looks like someone chose to hit it with a baseball bat, but it's not on the outside of the monitor. The picture didnt really do it justice, but it's tons of random colors.

I'm desperately hoping this has to do with how i plugged it in somehow rather than a completely broken monitor. Anyone recognizes this problem?


----------



## sixthsense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Ok, so now my stomach is hurting. I got my Achieva Shimian QH270-lite half an hour ago, plugged it in and booted the computer.
> It looks something like this.
> http://i.imgur.com/PDLkT.jpg
> It literally looks like someone chose to hit it with a baseball bat, but it's not on the outside of the monitor. The picture didnt really do it justice, but it's tons of random colors.
> I'm desperately hoping this has to do with how i plugged it in somehow rather than a completely broken monitor. Anyone recognizes this problem?


Ouch..I think it looks like you got a defect one. You might want to email the seller. Which seller did you buy it from ?


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Ok, so now my stomach is hurting. I got my Achieva Shimian QH270-lite half an hour ago, plugged it in and booted the computer.
> It looks something like this.
> http://i.imgur.com/PDLkT.jpg
> It literally looks like someone chose to hit it with a baseball bat, but it's not on the outside of the monitor. The picture didnt really do it justice, but it's tons of random colors.
> I'm desperately hoping this has to do with how i plugged it in somehow rather than a completely broken monitor. Anyone recognizes this problem?


im sorry to say this but the panel is cracked and thus the monitor is broken you should inform your seller







good luck

also on a note when it got delivered was there noticable dmg to the packing sellers will ask for this


----------



## n1ksthlm

Wow, no i couldn't see any noticeable damage to the package. How do i go about this the best way? Just wait for him to answer me? No other measures?

I'm so disappointed right now..









edit: i bought it from Red-Cap


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Wow, no i couldn't see any noticeable damage to the package. How do i go about this the best way? Just wait for him to answer me? No other measures?
> I'm so disappointed right now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i bought it from Red-Cap


just msg the seller and wait for a response most of these guys are realy nice and will do whatever they can.


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## Swisser

Hey everyone.

I currently have my 27" Hans-G 1080p LED up for sale on Amazon and when it sells I am planning to pick up a 27" one of these, but I have a question.

Which model is best? I was thinking about the [QH270-IPSBS] Achieva ShiMian 27" LG LED QHD DVI 2560x1440 16:9 Monitor Black.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/QH270-IPSBS-Achieva-ShiMian-27-LG-LED-QHD-DVI-2560x1440-16-9-Monitor-Black-/220985500277?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3373c32275

but is there a noticeable difference between that one and [QH270-Lite] Achieva ShiMian 27" LED Quad HD DVI 2560x1440 16:9 Wide PC Monitor?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/QH270-Lite-Achieva-ShiMian-27-LED-Quad-HD-DVI-2560x1440-16-9-Wide-PC-Monitor-/220985472685?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3373c2b6ad

Thanks


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## n1ksthlm

You seem to recommend ta_planet, B-13. Good experience?


----------



## Neko_X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> You seem to recommend ta_planet, B-13. Good experience?


yes look back at my post







ta_planet is awesome and he ships fast page 254


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Ok, so now my stomach is hurting. I got my Achieva Shimian QH270-lite half an hour ago, plugged it in and booted the computer.
> It looks something like this.
> http://i.imgur.com/PDLkT.jpg
> It literally looks like someone chose to hit it with a baseball bat, but it's not on the outside of the monitor. The picture didnt really do it justice, but it's tons of random colors.
> I'm desperately hoping this has to do with how i plugged it in somehow rather than a completely broken monitor. Anyone recognizes this problem?


Better call your cc company and get a chargeback going! If you don't, you're going to be out money for shipping unless red hat decides to let you use his DHL account, I'd say open a item not as described case if nothing else, don't let these sellers push you around.


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> Better call your cc company and get a chargeback going! If you don't, you're going to be out money for shipping unless red hat decides to let you use his DHL account, I'd say open a item not as described case if nothing else, don't let these sellers push you around.


the seller didnt even have time to react going chargeback straight away is against trade law let the seller react first see what he says and then react
if seller refuses to help or be helpfull * most of these guys pay for return of a doa wich this is*

if **** goes sour then then yes chargeback but not before thats just rude


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## Neko_X

combined with my 690 this monitor is a beaut


----------



## n1ksthlm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> Damn....that panel is shattered. Sorry man. DHL sucks at shipping. Another reason why I chose a seller who uses Fedex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> best of luck to u*_


Thanks man, i rather buy 10 of these until i get it right than give up haha. I want what everyone else has. ><
Funny fact, it was FedEx... Not DHL. :-(


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Thanks man, i rather buy 10 of these until i get it right than give up haha. I want what everyone else has. ><
> Funny fact, it was FedEx... Not DHL. :-(


I would RMA that without even turning it on if it looks like that.


----------



## n1ksthlm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> I would RMA that without even turning it on if it looks like that.


Actually the cracks aren't on the outside, it looks flawless until you turn it on.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's odd...


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's odd...


the top layer of the panel is not a glass sheet its a semi protective photo filter i forgot the english name of it this is a uncrackable layer it can only shred so thats why it looks like its perfect

i had this happen realy long ago when i had some rage issues ;< and i went smash screen mode i actualy wen OH NO and OH LOL at the same time the screen was totaly ruined but when i turned it off it looked like it was perfect it was odd .

so this is prolly what happened the panel shattered due to physical stress be it the back or front dhl are know for throwing with the packaging even when its fully stampt with fragile


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havolice*
> 
> the seller didnt even have time to react going chargeback straight away is against trade law let the seller react first see what he says and then react
> if seller refuses to help or be helpfull * most of these guys pay for return of a doa wich this is*
> if **** goes sour then then yes chargeback but not before thats just rude


You are absolutely wrong, sir. Here's the law:
In a credit transaction, a merchant takes your credit card, prints a receipt and deposits it with his "merchant bank." The merchant bank pays the merchant and sends the receipt to your issuing bank. Your issuing bank then pays the merchant bank and sends you a "statement" which shows all of your transactions during the period. There are two categories recognized by federal and state law under which you can resist payment, and these are known as "billing errors" and "claims and defenses". Your rights are different under each.

The types of "billing errors" include:

Charges you did not authorize;
Charges for undelivered goods or services;
Charges for goods or services different from what was represented or of the wrong quantity;
Charges for goods that were not timely delivered

If you believe there was a "billing error," you must, within 60 days following the date of the first statement on which the charge appears (not the date you made the charge; the date of the issuance of the statement appears on the face of the statement), write a letter to your bank setting forth in specific detail why you believe there was an error in the charge. You should set forth everything regarding your dealings with the merchant - - Did you respond to an ad in a newspaper, receive a telephone call, visit the store? What did the merchant tell you about what you would be receiving? Did you authorize the charge? Did you receive the goods? Were the goods different than represented? Etc. If you kept a mailer or the ad from the merchant, attach copies to your letter, along with any correspondence between you and the merchant.

If you get your letter challenging the charge to your bank within the 60 day period (some banks extend this to 90 days, but don't take a chance), you need not meet any other condition. No geographical restrictions apply. You need not make any attempt to resolve the dispute with the merchant, and you can assert a billing error even if you have already paid your credit card balance down to zero.

TL;DR If you get one of these that's borked, has nasty issues, or dead pixels when you paid for pixel perfect.... CC charge-back. Don't let them say "Return item for refund." I for one will not ever pay for return shipping back to Korea, especially if they say 100% tested and it clearly isn't.


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## n1ksthlm

Yeah, thing is Red-Cap appearently offers to pay the return shipping. Also i can't know whether it was damaged during shipping or if he simply didn't test it. It's probably during shipping, still not what i paid for though.


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Yeah, thing is Red-Cap appearently offers to pay the return shipping. Also i can't know whether it was damaged during shipping or if he simply didn't test it. It's probably during shipping, still not what i paid for though.


Well that seems acceptable, just do yourself a favor and open up an ebay claim before you send it. Some of those international guys are sneaky.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> You are absolutely wrong, sir. Here's the law:
> In a credit transaction, a merchant takes your credit card, prints a receipt and deposits it with his "merchant bank." The merchant bank pays the merchant and sends the receipt to your issuing bank. Your issuing bank then pays the merchant bank and sends you a "statement" which shows all of your transactions during the period. There are two categories recognized by federal and state law under which you can resist payment, and these are known as "billing errors" and "claims and defenses". Your rights are different under each.
> The types of "billing errors" include:
> Charges you did not authorize;
> Charges for undelivered goods or services;
> Charges for goods or services different from what was represented or of the wrong quantity;
> Charges for goods that were not timely delivered
> If you believe there was a "billing error," you must, within 60 days following the date of the first statement on which the charge appears (not the date you made the charge; the date of the issuance of the statement appears on the face of the statement), write a letter to your bank setting forth in specific detail why you believe there was an error in the charge. You should set forth everything regarding your dealings with the merchant - - Did you respond to an ad in a newspaper, receive a telephone call, visit the store? What did the merchant tell you about what you would be receiving? Did you authorize the charge? Did you receive the goods? Were the goods different than represented? Etc. If you kept a mailer or the ad from the merchant, attach copies to your letter, along with any correspondence between you and the merchant.
> If you get your letter challenging the charge to your bank within the 60 day period (some banks extend this to 90 days, but don't take a chance), you need not meet any other condition. No geographical restrictions apply. You need not make any attempt to resolve the dispute with the merchant, and you can assert a billing error even if you have already paid your credit card balance down to zero.
> TL;DR If you get one of these that's borked, has nasty issues, or dead pixels when you paid for pixel perfect.... CC charge-back. Don't let them say "Return item for refund." I for one will not ever pay for return shipping back to Korea, especially if they say 100% tested and it clearly isn't.


one im not a sir

2 im in a different country then you other laws apply to me

im just saying in the end give the seller a chance before you go guns blazing that never EVER helps
im comming from working in a store myself.

not everybody is instantly bad when i had trouble with my achieva a while ago i contacted the one who sold it to me i could send it back on his expense * he whould issue a order that it whould get picked up by dhl and after it arrived at korea he whould send a new one or i could get a 90 dollar refund * i had 2 dead pixels more then allowed *

so i found that acceptable

lesson here is hear them out first before going OMG CLAIM THIS CLAIM THAT

yes its your right to claim but its there right to black list you as a costumer and what i know he will make sure others whill black list you aswel.

so hear the seller out first back up EVER mail you send and he sends or record phone calls * if it turns sour you can use that*

and on a note a claim can turn out realy bad aswel cause a seller can contact the credit company or paypal and give his evidence and wel then its basicly this

hi this guy just charged back money from his purchase while i send him the product and i can show you it was delivered i do not know why he did this.

cc/pp company: ok we dont see any reason given just charge back

* **** storm happens seller can open a investigation and it can end in cc fraud hurray*

good way of doing a claim is to first contact vendor tel him your problem and evidence * photo's*
then when he replies see what he says if he is willing to work it out let him.

if he does not dispute and claim as its your right and he will have nothing to counter it with and i do mean nothing * aslong as you saved his replies tip ALWAYS use ebays msg system so ebay themselfs can back you up* why ebay simply these guys live on there costumer support bad views are death sentences for them in a mather of speaking and ebay can investigate them further and eventualy kick them of.

if he says to solve it do what he asks make him pay the shipment keep up al the reciets tickets etc etc

if he then refuses to send one back then claim

or you get a new working one probly with a little refund for the trouble

anyway its your pick im just adding what i whould do
aka treat people as you want to be treated


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## n1ksthlm

Yeah but ultimately i can't say whether he didn't test it, whether someone kicked on the box on some dodgy airport somewhere to mess with me or what. It's just a fact that the monitor is broken and i paid for nothing. Don't necessarily want to hate on Red-Cap since obviously there are other people who bought from him/them that are satisfied.
What's so exhausting was going the entire week before it arrived thinking "oh my god imagine the headache if it's broken or something" and then "nah, so many people seem to have no issues" and then of course it happened anyway.

Not sure if i should try to get my refund, try it all over again or just decide to buy a Dell Ultrasharp or something. This is stressful stuff, guess i'm venting a little bit.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Yeah but ultimately i can't say whether he didn't test it, whether someone kicked on the box on some dodgy airport somewhere to mess with me or what. It's just a fact that the monitor is broken and i paid for nothing. Don't necessarily want to hate on Red-Cap since obviously there are other people who bought from him/them that are satisfied.
> What's so exhausting was going the entire week before it arrived thinking "oh my god imagine the headache if it's broken or something" and then "nah, so many people seem to have no issues" and then of course it happened anyway.
> Not sure if i should try to get my refund, try it all over again or just decide to buy a Dell Ultrasharp or something. This is stressful stuff, guess i'm venting a little bit.


i can understand you totaly, and i understand where you are comming from.
but just in a kind way tell red-cap i think there a few posts in here that had to deal with him aswel.


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## n1ksthlm

It states on Red-Cap's ebay page that he will send return shipping fee and full refund AFTER they've checked it at their office. Still need him to reply to my inital emails i sent immediately after noticing it was faulty. It's early morning in Korea now i think so i "expecting" him to answer me shortly. I've never shopped over ebay much before actually, so handling this stuff is new to me. Will post in this thread when he answers, because it's definitely helping me plan out how to deal with all this.


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havolice*
> 
> one im not a sir
> 2 im in a different country then you other laws apply to me
> im just saying in the end give the seller a chance before you go guns blazing that never EVER helps
> im comming from working in a store myself.
> not everybody is instantly bad when i had trouble with my achieva a while ago i contacted the one who sold it to me i could send it back on his expense * he whould issue a order that it whould get picked up by dhl and after it arrived at korea he whould send a new one or i could get a 90 dollar refund * i had 2 dead pixels more then allowed *
> so i found that acceptable
> lesson here is hear them out first before going OMG CLAIM THIS CLAIM THAT
> yes its your right to claim but its there right to black list you as a costumer and what i know he will make sure others whill black list you aswel.
> so hear the seller out first back up EVER mail you send and he sends or record phone calls * if it turns sour you can use that*
> and on a note a claim can turn out realy bad aswel cause a seller can contact the credit company or paypal and give his evidence and wel then its basicly this
> hi this guy just charged back money from his purchase while i send him the product and i can show you it was delivered i do not know why he did this.
> cc/pp company: ok we dont see any reason given just charge back
> * **** storm happens seller can open a investigation and it can end in cc fraud hurray*
> good way of doing a claim is to first contact vendor tel him your problem and evidence * photo's*
> then when he replies see what he says if he is willing to work it out let him.
> if he does not dispute and claim as its your right and he will have nothing to counter it with and i do mean nothing * aslong as you saved his replies tip ALWAYS use ebays msg system so ebay themselfs can back you up* why ebay simply these guys live on there costumer support bad views are death sentences for them in a mather of speaking and ebay can investigate them further and eventualy kick them of.
> if he says to solve it do what he asks make him pay the shipment keep up al the reciets tickets etc etc
> if he then refuses to send one back then claim
> or you get a new working one probly with a little refund for the trouble
> anyway its your pick im just adding what i whould do
> aka treat people as you want to be treated


m

Don't roll over on them is all I'm saying. It's their responsibility to get you the item you ordered, not yours. If they say it was tested and it clearly wasn't, open an eBay case right away. They still have the opportunity to make it right. I've been buying and selling on eBay for years and I've learned the ins and outs of eBay policy, trust me here. There are three ways to do business: the right way the wrong way and the eBay way.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> m
> Don't roll over on them is all I'm saying. It's their responsibility to get you the item you ordered, not yours. If they say it was tested and it clearly wasn't, open an eBay case right away. They still have the opportunity to make it right. I've been buying and selling on eBay for years and I've learned the ins and outs of eBay policy, trust me here. There are three ways to do business: the right way the wrong way and the eBay way.


ya true but in these guys case i do not think they want to do some one over this is seriously serious things for them.
transport dmg can indeed happen hell the achieva i bought from bcc that was delivered by dhl was covered in bubble wrap and some kinda different wrap and you could see MAJOR rips in it thank god the monitor was fine but i did ask bcc for a picture of how he sends it and i send him my delivered image.

for that and the few dead pixels i got a kinda major partly refund and i could keep the monitor so i dont think there all out for blood ;p


----------



## yoyo711

Just got my Achieva Shimian Monitor No defect Pixe l at all it's big. And I only pay for 295.00 from Red-cap









PS . Now korean Won($) going down and Led Price going up so price is keep going up. past 2 weeks price want up about $30.00 and keep gong up


----------



## suprmario

My experience with red-cap was great, I ordered pixel perfect, he didn't have any in stock and he emailed me saying he will get another batch during the weekend and asked if i wanted to wait or he will charge me less and give me a regular one - i said yes i'll wait, and i got the monitor 5 days later, i was tracking it all along through fedex.


----------



## n1ksthlm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suprmario*
> 
> My experience with red-cap was great, I ordered pixel perfect, he didn't have any in stock and he emailed me saying he will get another batch during the weekend and asked if i wanted to wait or he will charge me less and give me a regular one - i said yes i'll wait, and i got the monitor 5 days later, i was tracking it all along through fedex.


Sounds a lot like the exact same process i went through. He hasn't answered my emails yet even though it's a brand new day in Korea. Waiting some more and then probably opening a claim.


----------



## n1ksthlm

He now answered my email, asking me to report this to FedEx and then keep him updated. I reported it to FedEx and then had to email the pictures of the monitor to a FedEx-related company that handles this kind of stuff.

Still curious as to why this haven't happened to more buyers considering the fragile nature of monitors and the often hectic shipping routes.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Because they are packed really well and the odds of them breaking are fairly small...


----------



## Heimsgard

Just got a Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite shipped yesterday and got here today. Ordered from Red-cap got the one for $305 doesn't have any dead pixels and the blacklight bleeding isn't too bad so far I am in love with this monitor. Glad I took the gamble and ordered one.


----------



## sixthsense

Get mine just now.. Ordered from Ta_planet. Very fast shipping, not a single dead/bright pixel, backlight bleeding isn't even noticeable. Highly recommended ta_planet.


----------



## Kakkilop

Looks like they pumped the prices up. I bought mine @ 290$

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140852811087?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## n1ksthlm

Oh well, here i go again. Ordered a second monitor while waiting for my refund, this time from ta_planet. I was very suprised by how fast he/they shipped it and it says it will arrive next monday. Hopefully it'll be before the weekend though.
I swear i am going to snap if i get another cracked monitor.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Oh well, here i go again. Ordered a second monitor while waiting for my refund, this time from ta_planet. I was very suprised by how fast he/they shipped it and it says it will arrive next monday. Hopefully it'll be before the weekend though.
> I swear i am going to snap if i get another cracked monitor.


*crosses fingers for you*

im still desiding to do it i was just about to get a white catleap but then green sum upped the price with 60 euro's


----------



## jamdox

Just an update on my experiences with different sellers:

Red-Cap has been excellent. There were some logistical difficulties with shipping the monitor back, but he's been very helpful throughout.

TA-Planet, on the other hand, has been bad. I ordered a matte FIRST FY-something, and it has pixel walk, where the electronics don't give the correct voltages to the screen. So I have a faint grid pattern over all flat colors, which I consider to be wildly defective. TA-Planet, however, has been totally resistant to either sending a new circuit board, or a return, so I am likely going to have to file a dispute.

Just goes to show you...


----------



## zajin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> *How do I overclock it to 66hz?*


Also wondering about this, Any guides? Third party programs? In the driver I can only choose 59 or 60.


----------



## n1ksthlm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> Just an update on my experiences with different sellers:
> Red-Cap has been excellent. There were some logistical difficulties with shipping the monitor back, but he's been very helpful throughout.
> TA-Planet, on the other hand, has been bad. I ordered a matte FIRST FY-something, and it has pixel walk, where the electronics don't give the correct voltages to the screen. So I have a faint grid pattern over all flat colors, which I consider to be wildly defective. TA-Planet, however, has been totally resistant to either sending a new circuit board, or a return, so I am likely going to have to file a dispute.
> Just goes to show you...






Yeah i suppose, Red-Cap hasn't been horrible. But it's a coinflip no matter who you buy it from definitely.


----------



## TeamBlue

Broken record here, but it's eBay, file a claim or a credit card chargeback! Do not accept crappy products and think "oh it's fine because it was cheap." If it says tested, do not accept anything less! If it says pixel perfect, do not take a discount for bad pixels! Take a picture of it for proof and do a chargeback!


----------



## PandaSPUR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> Just an update on my experiences with different sellers:
> Red-Cap has been excellent. There were some logistical difficulties with shipping the monitor back, but he's been very helpful throughout.
> TA-Planet, on the other hand, has been bad. I ordered a matte FIRST FY-something, and it has pixel walk, where the electronics don't give the correct voltages to the screen. So I have a faint grid pattern over all flat colors, which I consider to be wildly defective. TA-Planet, however, has been totally resistant to either sending a new circuit board, or a return, so I am likely going to have to file a dispute.
> Just goes to show you...


Just to make sure, you're not talking about the screen door effect thats inherent with matte monitors right?
Cause what you describe sounds similar to that, which isnt a defect, just a trade off of having a matte screen. Google it if you dont know what I mean.

Otherwise, that sucks, and maybe you should escalate this to paypal if he really wont budge.


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## n1ksthlm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> 1-week. monitor has been running non stop always on. runnin like a #boss
> *flawless*
> thanks *TA_PLANET*


Starting to wonder if maybe you ARE the mysterious ta_planet!
No but seriously, mine is in transit. Seconds time the charm.


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## n1ksthlm

What was the shipping route for your monitor? Mine is the same between ordering from Red-Cap and Ta_Planet.
It's 1 stop in Korea, then it's in China for quite some time until Koeln, Paris and finally where i live.
I've read about americans recieving it after 2 days which sounds crazy to me.


----------



## B-13

edit editedit editedit editedit editedit editedit edit


----------



## n1ksthlm

Wow, that's an extreme advantage when talking about damage sustained during shipping. The short route really makes it easier on the package.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Wow, that's an extreme advantage when talking about damage sustained during shipping. The short route really makes it easier on the package.


Tell me about it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Tell me about it.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/QH270-Lite-Achieva-ShiMian-27-Quad-HD-16-9-DVI-D-Wide-2560x1440-PC-Monitor-/320879998554?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab5f0365a

is that the best bang/buck shimian ? Also did most of you get stuck/dead pixels with yours ?


----------



## sixthsense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/QH270-Lite-Achieva-ShiMian-27-Quad-HD-16-9-DVI-D-Wide-2560x1440-PC-Monitor-/320879998554?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab5f0365a
> is that the best bang/buck shimian ? Also did most of you get stuck/dead pixels with yours ?


I bought that one from that seller a week ago. I bought it with $330. The one that I got has 0 stuck/dead pixel and light bleeding isn't even noticeable but the price has gone up a lot







. I also got a note saying perfect pixel so i am not sure if he give me the perfect pixel one by mistake lol







He ships very fast btw.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixthsense*
> 
> I bought that one from that seller a week ago. I bought it with $330. The one that I got has 0 stuck/dead pixel and light bleeding isn't even noticeable but the price has gone up a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also got a note saying perfect pixel so i am not sure if he give me the perfect pixel one by mistake lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He ships very fast btw.


330 a week ago.. Makes me want to wait to buy it... nice to know he ships fast.

here is another one supposedly perfect pixel for 362..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-PERFECT-PIXELS-27-LED-DVI-2560-x-1440-PC-Monitor-/330723707326?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d00ab49be

man I am getting more and more lost trying to pick one of these.


----------



## suprmario

Phew, i turn my monitor off at nights because of the blinking blue led (it's much less noticeable than on my old Samsung but i'm a very light sleeper), and when i turned it on just before it gave me the rainbow colors all over the screen i was like NOoooooooooooooooo!, while the pc was booting and switching screens the monitor was getting all crappy patterns and images so i shut it off and prayed for 5 seconds, turned it back on and it's fine.. phew.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixthsense*
> 
> I bought that one from that seller a week ago. I bought it with $330. The one that I got has 0 stuck/dead pixel and light bleeding isn't even noticeable but the price has gone up a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also got a note saying perfect pixel so i am not sure if he give me the perfect pixel one by mistake lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He ships very fast btw.


Looks like you got a great deal.


----------



## B-13

edit edit edit


----------



## mltno

for anyone looking to purchase taplanet is a horrible seller, the only good thing about him is shipping. I received received an extremely defective monitor he will ignore your messages or go days without responding the only recourse you have is filing a claim where he will magically start responding, but you have to pay return shipping around $100 usd or much more. Your playing a slot machine, keep that in mind


----------



## n1ksthlm

It's hard to know what to make of that critique, because a few posts up you have someone who had very good success in buying his from ta_planet. But like you said, it's a slot machine. I think most sellers communication is similar but also there sometimes they are extremely friendly and helpful if something is wrong while others can't seem to get any help from the one they bought it from. Nature of the beast.

On another note, i was supposedly refunded by Red-Cap (still waiting on the money to show up on my bank account) and recieved an email confirming the cancelletion of the purchase. Thing is, it also states
"If you don't take action by Nov-23-2012, the seller will be able to cancel the purchase without your consent."

What does this mean? If i still haven't seen my money and he can cancel the purchase, is that bad news or am i just being generally confused about how this works?


----------



## B-13

edit editedit editedit editedit editedit editedit edit


----------



## p0llk4t

For every complaint about these ebay sellers' quality or service, there are a great deal more satisfied customers. Some post here their results, others don't. I purchased 2 Shimian monitors from redcap in 2 separate purchases. The first came in less than 48 hours, but the 2nd one came in just under 7 days due to customs issues. Both monitors were flawless and they were not the pixel perfect ones. Others have received problem monitors from the same seller and had communication issues as well.

The seller responded quickly to the issues related to customs, but I made sure to communicate with the seller through my ebay account only. If you have problems, don't waste any time sending an email directly to the seller. I used ebay messaging system to contact the seller to ask about the customs problem. Then your correspondence is documented on ebay and if you need to escalate the issue further, you can use ebay's other tools to do so. Most of the sellers listed here have very good ratings and it's not in their interests to get bad ratings on ebay when these monitors are hot and there are plenty of options.

Also, be sure to take note of the time in Korea vs the time you are sending messages. Ordering early in the week can work to your benefit. The customs issue I had took almost 4 days to resolve greatly due to the time difference and the fact that the order happened to fall over a weekend.


----------



## PandaSPUR

Honestly its easy for a company/seller to seem good when nothing goes wrong.

Whether or not someone is actually good really shows when something DOES go wrong.

If TA_Planet doesnt respond to that guy after several attempts, then he in my book is a bad seller.
Its nice that you got lucky with your monitor, but I dont think its a good idea to defend TA_Planet if hes actually ignoring another customer's inquiries when an issue has arisen.


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> Wel I'd buy from him again. oint blank:


People around here are going to start calling you TA.


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## mltno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> 1st off let's get a few things clear. I purchased from TA_PLANET and received my monitor in A+ Shape no damage what so ever.
> The fact this person received a defective monitor proves nothing. Almost all these ebay sellers have a handful of bad ones. It's a coin toss. You have bad luck so try another. One thing everyone needs to understand is you get what you pay for. these are cheap korean knock offs. thats how I see it and how I will always see it.
> Second...you need to understand almost 99.9% of seller returns are BUYER PAYS FOR RETURN SHIPPING. So please dont expect to get a free pass on return shipping. If they all did that the sellers would be out of business in 30 days.
> I set aside 100$ for return just in case so in essence my monitor cost 400$
> I knew that going and and so should u. My generally rule on ebay....
> Use the product non -stop within the 45 day timeline
> do not leave positive feedback just because your item shows up(you never know what can happen in one week or 4 weeks)
> *
> Sorry you had a bad batch* I can only speak for my expierence and say so FAR they have proved you wrong (for me at least)
> I got fast shipping,cheap rate,they checked it before they shipped,it arrived not damaged and almost two weeks into it its still working flawless and its been on non stop.


What sort of fantasy world do you live in, just because this is a "korean knock off" is no excuse for this happening and sellers attitude. Just because you received a good one doesnt mean i have been proved wrong. Just like mentioned above a seller is really proved when there is a problem and how its handled. Its kinda weird your defending this seller and praising it so much when you just joined recently as well and got one good monitor.. After the resolution center this guy actually offered me a partial refund and even though I accepted he refused to pay it and ebay did nothing. Your also posting that if this monitor lives for just a short period of time its a victory for you...sorry buddy some of us have bills to pay and expect some sort of quality for our hard earned money


----------



## B-13

edit editedit editedit editedit editedit editedit edit


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> If you have bills then maybe you shouldn't be buying a monitor. Just saying. You knew what u were buying when u committed your money. If you cant aford a $300 loss + $100 to pay for return shipping....DONT BUY IT. Sorry you're the moron and living the fantasy "buddy"
> Dont come in the thread and cry that your monitor doesnt work and now you dont have your $300 dollars. Like I said maybe this monitor isnt for your and you should go to your local store and get something for $100 dollars with whatever money you have left after your bills.


This has to be the dumbest thing I have read. If someone pays 300 dollars for something that is suppose to work and not break, then it better damn work! And if the seller doesnt honor his product then he is a bad seller. If he was a good seller he would be either be replacing the monitor or issuing a refund.
No one should have to pay 300 dollars for a broken monitor, if you can afford to lose 300 dollars like that, then send this man your money so he can buy something else.


----------



## james723

I have the buzzing problem on my Shimian. On full screens with white background and black text it seems particularly bad.

I'd like to do the epoxy fix. What kind of "epoxy" do I need?


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltno*
> 
> What sort of fantasy world do you live in, just because this is a "korean knock off" is no excuse for this happening and sellers attitude. Just because you received a good one doesnt mean i have been proved wrong. Just like mentioned above a seller is really proved when there is a problem and how its handled. Its kinda weird your defending this seller and praising it so much when you just joined recently as well and got one good monitor.. After the resolution center this guy actually offered me a partial refund and even though I accepted he refused to pay it and ebay did nothing. Your also posting that if this monitor lives for just a short period of time its a victory for you...sorry buddy some of us have bills to pay and expect some sort of quality for our hard earned money


There are risks to buying such a monitor. If this was too risky for you, then a safer route would have been better.


----------



## mltno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> If you have bills then maybe you shouldn't be buying a monitor. Just saying. You knew what u were buying when u committed your money. If you cant aford a $300 loss + $100 to pay for return shipping....DONT BUY IT. Sorry you're the moron and living the fantasy "buddy"
> Dont come in the thread and cry that your monitor doesnt work and now you dont have your $300 dollars. Like I said maybe this monitor isnt for your and you should go to your local store and get something for $100 dollars with whatever money you have left after your bills.


If i have bills i shouldny buy a monitor? people in the real world have budgets and arent here to throw away $300 on something stated new.. yea everyone knows its a risk with these monitors you get but reputable sellers still solve problems. And you say not to cry because it doesnt work either your made out of money (which i doubt) or you obviosuly dont have bills and live in your parents basment, you have a rude awakening when you leave it, just because of your sassy attitude, hope you dont show that attitude with other people outside either.


----------



## B-13

edit editedit editedit editedit editedit edit


----------



## Havolice

ppl realy start fighting

it put simple you payed for a working product, if you get anything othr then that ask the seller nicely what to do.
if he gives you the finger claim it simple.

other wise yes these are panels that have been rejected by bigger company's does that mather but even i didnt care with the 13 dead pixels in my first shimian achieve I DID tell it to bcc and he was shocked he gave me a partly refund * hell without me asking it * so that was realy nice i whould have just settled with it tbh cause i knew i could have them that and they where so far apart i didnt even notice them.

second this is for you B-13 i realy do not care who sold you yours or how much you earned i dont like your tone to others.
respect that others, money is money 1 dollar is 1 dollar i dont care if some one earns 10 k a year or 100 k a year for that mather payed for a working product is getting a working product within the lines the seller advertised it so dont give ppl the oh here buddy beter buy a monitor for 100$ cause that just realy uncalled for.

i am ordering a catleap today cause simply I HATEEEEEEEEE matte screens dell asus samsung al there coatings just freak me the hell out so im forced to go catleap, on other notes korean monitors have less to no ghosting * well the ghosting type that i realy hate anyway*.
so some ppl just buy these monitors cause there up there alley of specs they want.

anyway lets all keep it civil please.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havolice*
> 
> *snip*
> anyway lets all keep it civil please.


Sage advice.









Please keep personal attacks or comments out of responses per TOS when posting. /subbed


----------



## n1ksthlm

To steer away from this heated discussion i can report that i have recieved my second Achieva Shimian monitor. After the fiasco incident with Red-Cap i ordered one from Ta_Planet. My hands were literally shaking when i unboxed it because i was so worried i had to deal with a non-working monitor again. Plugged it in and it works perfect. I know now what the hype is all about. Wow.

That said, the most important thing is whether it will continue to work like this for an extended amount of time. At this moment in time i couldn't be happier, but if something happens i will report back.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> To steer away from this heated discussion i can report that i have recieved my second Achieva Shimian monitor. After the fiasco incident with Red-Cap i ordered one from Ta_Planet. My hands were literally shaking when i unboxed it because i was so worried i had to deal with a non-working monitor again. Plugged it in and it works perfect. I know now what the hype is all about. Wow.
> That said, the most important thing is whether it will continue to work like this for an extended amount of time. At this moment in time i couldn't be happier, but if something happens i will report back.


nice ^^ enjoy your new monitor.

did the other one get resolved yet btw


----------



## n1ksthlm

Not exactly.. I've gotten an email that claims he has refunded me and another email where i should confirm the cancellation of the purchase but i haven't seen the money on my bank account yet and after the 23rd Red-Cap can supposedly cancel the purchase without my consent. So i am a little bit worried about that not knowing exactly what it means.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Not exactly.. I've gotten an email that claims he has refunded me and another email where i should confirm the cancellation of the purchase but i haven't seen the money on my bank account yet and after the 23rd Red-Cap can supposedly cancel the purchase without my consent. So i am a little bit worried about that not knowing exactly what it means.


refunds are NOT instant in most cases and i doubt he uses speed service as that costs extra most of the time you could ask this

where he refunded the money towards with that info you can call bank/ paypal asking if the payment/refund is in queue if not wait 1-2 try bank paypal again IF NOT use the info from paypal or your bank and confront


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Not exactly.. I've gotten an email that claims he has refunded me and another email where i should confirm the cancellation of the purchase but i haven't seen the money on my bank account yet and after the 23rd Red-Cap can supposedly cancel the purchase without my consent. So i am a little bit worried about that not knowing exactly what it means.


Go check your paypal account. If the money isn't there, panic. It's there if you got the paypal email. It will show pending until it clears the banks.


----------



## MoMurda

Finally opened mine up and reconnected everything. Its working right now, hopefully it doesnt mess up again. Also not sure if I should put the glass back on, not sure if it will still be sticky enough. Dont want it falling off and kill someone or more important me.


----------



## ObeythePug

Noob on the forum. Researched here and bought a Shimian from TA_Planet. Very fast shipping and was excited when I got it BUT after about five minutes I get a vertical blue band down the left side of the monitor (see pic). Any ideas on what is causing? I contacted TA_Planet but did not get a reply.


----------



## ObeythePug

Here is another pic:


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## hrockh

Does this monitor use PWM for backlight dimming?


----------



## ObeythePug

Yes, swapped out with my Dell U2711 no change.


----------



## ObeythePug

I believe so but not 100% sure.


----------



## Swisser

So Sunday I ordered my QH270-IPSBS 27" from TA_Planet. Shipped Monday, supposed to arrive today. That's some crazy fast international shipping to the states. Once I open it up and get it running I'll report back on how it looks.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swisser*
> 
> So Sunday I ordered my QH270-IPSBS 27" from TA_Planet. Shipped Monday, supposed to arrive today. That's some crazy fast international shipping to the states. Once I open it up and get it running I'll report back on how it looks.


good luck with your new monitor hope you like it ^^
be sure to tell us how it is


----------



## ObeythePug

Hope you have better luck than I did. I am hoping TA_Planet does an exchange at this point. Don't know how much it will cost to return to Korea.


----------



## Swisser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObeythePug*
> 
> Hope you have better luck than I did. I am hoping TA_Planet does an exchange at this point. Don't know how much it will cost to return to Korea.


Well one of the reasons I ordered from TA is because I read a lot of positive things about the service. Hope it all works out for you mate.


----------



## n1ksthlm

Quick update. The refund from Red-Cap showed up on my account today. In the end i can't say anything bad about him since the damage was sustained during shipping and he then offered to send a new monitor but instead paid me back the full amount because i asked for it. And the monitor from TA is looking fantastic after 2 days, so i guess things turned out alright.

I will admit though i'm worried every time i turn the monitor on that it's going to break in half, haha.


----------



## smeyer3

Hi! I finally pulled the trigger and got 2 Shimian QH270-IPSBs. Box arrived hashed and smashed, but monitors look perfect. No dead pixles. Minimal back light bleed.

I am having a very difficult time trying to find a video card to power both of them. It seems most video cards that have two DVI ports have 1 single link, and 1 dual link DVI port. For example, I want this video card but it lacks having support for 2 DVI ports: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150609

This Asus 7850 says it has "dual DVI support" but I have no idea if BOTH DVIs are dual. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150609

My current card (Asus HD 4870) said it has dual DVI support, but only one of my two ports is dual. (even though there are the correct amount of pins on the connector).

What cards are compatible with two monitors without having to buy a DVI/mini display port adapter? Any help would be great! Thanks!


----------



## jockeyjohn

I picked up a ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite from green-sum. Only took a few days to get to Colorado. Box was bubble wrapped...inside looked great. BUT....

Included was a SINGLE LINK DVI cable not DUAL. That makes the cable useless.

Found a DL cable in my box of goodies and hooked everything up to my GT 640 card. No dice. Backlight comes on but nothing on the screen. Same cable and switched to my win7 machine with a GTX 460. Same result. Took monitor and my cable to two different computer shops...tried my cable and their computer and then a new cable from them..etc. Same result. Back light on, that is it.

Sooooo is this thing dead or is it 2 bad cables? I have seen a few posts where people say the cable is bad...but wow I hate to eat 310 bucks on this thing. Could it be the board in the back and I have to take the monitor apart to fix it?

Was hoping to do some serious web browsing and video editing over the turkey day holiday. ;(

Email sent to Green-sum...see if he/she replies.

Thanks for reading and your thoughts

Jim


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Quick update. The refund from Red-Cap showed up on my account today. In the end i can't say anything bad about him since the damage was sustained during shipping and he then offered to send a new monitor but instead paid me back the full amount because i asked for it. And the monitor from TA is looking fantastic after 2 days, so i guess things turned out alright.
> I will admit though i'm worried every time i turn the monitor on that it's going to break in half, haha.


see it worked out in the end ^^ without panic.
hope you enjoy your working one at full extent


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## Havolice

what i did a while back with 3 dell 2711's was i had sli and a extra video just for physx use the physx for last one this is also a option

physx cards * IF THEY STILL SUPPORT gfx pass trough* is some times cheaper then the mini display thing
just as a extra cents for ppl who got a setup like that.

let me rephrase it

you need SLI 2x videocard
and a videocard for the physx this videocard doesnt have to be anywhere near SUPER i think a 630 is enough not sure its been a long long time


----------



## thermal_flux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jockeyjohn*
> 
> Sooooo is this thing dead or is it 2 bad cables?


Quite possibly. The cable that came with mine worked but was a bit short. I purchased a longer cable from Amazon that was described as Dual-link DVI. I hooked it up and it did not work. I switched back to the short one and it worked.

I rummaged around at my office and found a 10 foot Dual-link DVI cable and brought it home to see if it would work. I was thinking that maybe it was the distance that was the problem. I hooked up this "borrowed" cable and it worked perfectly.

So, not all cables that say they are dual-link dvi really are. Even if they seem to have the right pins at the ends.


----------



## PandaSPUR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObeythePug*
> 
> Noob on the forum. Researched here and bought a Shimian from TA_Planet. Very fast shipping and was excited when I got it BUT after about five minutes I get a vertical blue band down the left side of the monitor (see pic). Any ideas on what is causing? I contacted TA_Planet but did not get a reply.


Just taking a guess here, but maybe the ribbon connecting the panel to the controller board got loose. I've seen reports of all sorts of issues arising when that happens.
And it seems like the trip from korea can be enough to bump the ribbon loose.

Dont go opening the monitor until TA_Planet replies though of course.

As for me, I've been using the monitor for about 3 weeks now. Had it for nearly a month (delivered October 23rd) but it was unused for a week (thanks to hurricane sandy)
Had the scary bunch of multi colored vertical lines the other day when I turned my computer on. My PC came out of standby almost at the same time I turned on the monitor, and bam all I saw were a bunch of lines.
Restarting the monitor fixed it though, and I haven't been able to replicate the issue.


----------



## smeyer3

Thanks B-13. That did help. I guess I should stop looking for a video card and look for a Mini DisplayPort to Dual-Link DVI Adapter. I'm glad I can start wasting my time trying to find a video card that doesn't exist. I've heard of Mini DisplayPort to Dual-Link DVI Adapters not made by Apple that are in the $50 range. Are those worth it?


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## smeyer3

Perfect. Thanks for the info. I'll go with the monoprice one then. http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10428&cs_id=1042802&p_id=6904&seq=1&format=2


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## jamdox

Just an update, TA-Planet is totally refusing to take responsibility for the pixel walk on my monitor. Even though it's a problem with the electronics, he says because it's an A- panel it doesn't count. Which doesn't make any fricking sense.

So I've had to escalate to eBay buyer protection. Except they apparently don't cover return shipping.

I am SO mad right now. I strongly recommend to NOT buy Korean monitors!

Especially not from TA-Planet.


----------



## PandaSPUR

Any possibility that your credit card company can help?

I know my Amex card gives me like 60 or 90 days of protection for things I buy using the card. Not sure on exact policies for Amex or any other card though. Give your CC company a call, worth a try. Especially since return shipping is like what... at least $100?


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## PandaSPUR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> Once again...i've said this before I'll say it again. If you purchase and receive a dead monitor they DO NOT cover return shipping.
> It's listed on the TERMS once you buy the product and its pretty clear and straight forward *"buyer pays return shipping"*
> as for the dead monitor sorry that it happened. mine came in fine but i realize not everyone is lucky.
> file a claim and trust the system


Not sure what your point is. Some CC companies have benefits like this to attract customers.

For example, with my card, if I change my mind within 30 days of a purchase, and seller wont refund me, AMEX will just refund me for up to $300.
If I break something within 90 days, AMEX covers up to $1,000.
AMEX also provides an extra year of warranty on top of manufacturers... not sure how this applies for my monitor as it basically has no warranty lol.

None of the above charges the seller as far as I know, so you can quit defending TA_Planet because I'm not attacking him.

Just trying to help jamdox with some suggestions in case his CC company may have similar benefits.


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## baturbo

I thought I would share.

I was following this and many other threads on these Korean monitors. It took me a few days to decide which one to get but I settled one this the QH270-Lite from green-sum for $309US.

Once it arrive and unpacked I noticed that there was less bleeding than my Samsung 27" T27A950 and no dead pixels. That's it, I was hooked, so I ordered another. This one also arrived in perfect condition. So far the risk had paid off.

I am running Gigabyte 7950 in crossfire and with AMD if you want crossfire to work all monitors must be connected to the first card. This meant I had to order an active DisplayPort to DVI connector. After much research I settled on this one from apple $119AUD. This plugged in and worked straight away without incident. Not sure why the non-Apple ones are so expensive.

Now it was time to order a third. This one needed to be HDMI so that it could be plugged into the same GPU. So I ordered the QH270-IPSMS from bigclothcraft for $387.90AUD . Again no dead pixels or bleeding.

I am very happy with these monitors and cannot recommend them high enough. I now have the 7680x1440 setup I always wanted.

Side note: If you buy one of the dual stands from earlysuggester make sure you get the Arm Extension Bars or they don't quite fit.

Thanks for all the helpful posts that made my experience a smooth one.


----------



## attix

Hi,

I've a strange issue with my Shimian here. When I turn him on, there are only rainbow-colored vertical stripes all across the screen. The only thing that solves it is reconnecting the power brick. To turn him off and on again doesn't help... only the power brick reconnect helps. Same issue when he awakes from standby. But when I reconnect the power adapter, it works flawlessly. Any suggestions?


----------



## PandaSPUR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> That's AMEX...you realize not everyone has an AMEX card....right? At this point it's unclear if he even used a credit card or not. Also that is considered fraud....hes trying to beat the system and get his money back a shaddy way, Called KARMA--look it up.
> if you do that i guarantee you bad shi* will happen. he bought something it broke,hes in charge for sending it back. at which point they should refund him his full $300+ or whatever he paid.
> people need to start realizing that this is a 300$ + 100$ (return shipping if it breaks) total $400 monitor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> Just trying to help jamdox with some suggestions *in case his CC company may have similar benefits.*


My Citibank Visa card has similar benefits, although theyre not as robust and simple as my AMEX card. Which is why I brought this up, none of us knows what he has...

Also,
Its not fraud depending on what the CC outlines their policies to be.
In my eyes his monitor is definitely defective.. so I dont see how this would be fraud.

And saying this is really a $400 monitor because you should expect to pay return shipping is a pretty bold and inaccurate statement in my opinion.
Yea you should be prepared to have to ship it back. But I know I personally picked a seller that said they refund return shipping if a defect is found (bigclothcraft).

*I dont know if you're just extremely passionate or what, but calm down. This started with me offering a small suggestion to jamdox.*


----------



## Swisser

So I got my [QH270-IPSBS] Achieva ShiMian 27" LED Quad HD DVI 2560x1440 16:9 Wide PC Monitor from TA_Planet in yesterday. Here a quick product and service overview.

Shipping: I ordered it Sunday night, it shipped Monday, I received it in the states on Tuesday. Crazy fast international shipping.

Packaging: Mine was not bubble wrapped. It came in a standard monitor box with styrofoam on either side. I am really surprised that it arrived in tact having come as far as it did with Fed-Ex but no visible damage what so ever to the box or contents.

First Impression: First off I think the monitor looks great. It is a bit bigger and a lot heavier than the 27" Hanns-G that I am replacing. Really the only thing that felt "cheap" on it was the power input to the monitor but it holds firm. Also the "US, Canada buyer will receive welltronics free voltage adapter + US plug adapter" is a joke, but I have a few extra power cables lying around so I just used one of those.

Quality: The first thing I did was run a dead pixel test. 0 dead/stuck pixels. Since I was expecting at least a few this pleasantly surprised me. Also there is no noticeable back light bleeding. On a black screen you can definitely tell that it is on and there is a back light but no more than any other monitor/TV out there. The color quality is great and I really like that there is no anti glare coating on the screen. It seems to make the picture crisper. I can definitely tell a difference between this and my previous 2 LED monitors (27" Hanns-G and 24" Samsung Syncmaster). I didn't even bother with the speakers so I cant comment on those but all built in speakers on monitors suck.

Now the only game that I have ran on it so far is Black Ops 2 and it looked great. I'm rocking an HD 6970 and I was still running at 60fps (w/vsync) with everything maxed. I'm gonna load up Skyrim and BF3 when I get home today to see what fps I'm running at. I'm almost certain I'll have to upgrade to get the FPS that I want so I guess I'll be selling my 6970 w/fullcover EK block and pick up a 7970 or the like.

All in all I'm very happy with my product. Sure you don't get the peace of mind that you would buying from some company like Dell but for the price I don't see how anyone can complain. I knew going in that there were risks buying a monitor from Korea but made the decision to take those risks and thank god it payed off.

I would definitely recommend this to anyone wanting to purchase a high res IPS monitor but not wanting to spend in upwards of $1,000.

Also if this helped please +rep so I can post on the classified forums!


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## Swisser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> I am glad it worked out for you!


Thanks, me 2 mate. Just kinda feeds the addiction though. Skyrim and BF3 dont run nearly as well as Black Ops 2 so I ordered a 7970


----------



## attix

Hey guys,

found a video on youtube that exactly shows my problem. You can watch it here. As I said, when I reconnect the power adapter the rainbow test screen is gone and the monitor works flawlessly. But every time it goes off and on again (no matter if power button or standby), the test screen is back again and I have to reconnect the power adapter. Do you think the monitor or the power adapter is faulty?

Sorry for my bad english, it's not my native language


----------



## jamdox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> Any possibility that your credit card company can help?
> I know my Amex card gives me like 60 or 90 days of protection for things I buy using the card. Not sure on exact policies for Amex or any other card though. Give your CC company a call, worth a try. Especially since return shipping is like what... at least $100?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> Once again...i've said this before I'll say it again. If you purchase and receive a dead monitor they DO NOT cover return shipping.
> It's listed on the TERMS once you buy the product and its pretty clear and straight forward *"buyer pays return shipping"*
> as for the dead monitor sorry that it happened. mine came in fine but i realize not everyone is lucky.
> file a claim and trust the system


Yeah, I wish I'd looked at the terms of my glorious "buyer protections" a bit harder









Turns out ebay in fact doesn't cover return shipping, which is BS, and it also turns out my AMEX (which I do have) only covers the first $300, and doesn't cover shipping either.





















Maybe it's better for folks who don't have the Costco card...?

I realize some folks have had fine experiences with TA Planet, but this is seriously mind-boggling BS. He basically is refusing to honor his agreement because he can't get a warranty service for it from the manufacturer. Now I'm either going to have to spend $120 sending this crap back to 'rea, lose $75 going through AMEX, spend $X to get new parts for it, or just deal








































































































































































































































































































I kind of want to spend the money to ship it back, just so the illegitimate offspring of a rabid horse and a sewer pipe known as Kinam of TA Planet doesn't get to keep my money...


----------



## PandaSPUR

AMEX is pretty good with customer service, could try giving them a call to see if they'd cover your return shipping back to Korea. Then you can get your refund from TA_Planet and save on return shipping.
Worth a shot, especially if you've been an AMEX customer in good standing for a while.

Really terrible situation to be in though, cant imagine how frustrated you are ):


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *attix*
> 
> Hey guys,
> found a video on youtube that exactly shows my problem. You can watch it here. As I said, when I reconnect the power adapter the rainbow test screen is gone and the monitor works flawlessly. But every time it goes off and on again (no matter if power button or standby), the test screen is back again and I have to reconnect the power adapter. Do you think the monitor or the power adapter is faulty?
> Sorry for my bad english, it's not my native language


This has happened to me twice since I got my monitor. A simple off and on does the trick for me.


----------



## joey117

Hello,

I bought a monitor from you recently ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSI 27" LED 2560x1440 S-IPS . I have ran it from a GTX480 and a GTX680 and both these graphic cards are equipped with outputs and are compatible with the monitor. However, when I plug the monitor in and turn it on the light changes from red to blue, stays blue for 2-3 seconds and then changes to flashing blue. During this time the monitor remains black and no images are displayed. I have tried 2 dual-link DVI cables and 2 graphic cards with the same results.

I attached a 'test' monitor to the system which gave me access to my desktop display and went into graphic card settings and I saw that the graphics card was recognising the Achieva Shimian monitor, it is running at the correct resolution and at 60MHz. I checked that the graphic card was running a dual link DVI setting and the Achieva Shimian monitor is still not functioning as expected.

Is there any known fault with this monitor and if so is there anything I can do to fix the problem?

Any help would be great


----------



## lancorp

Not sure if this has been brought up recently, but when I bought my monitor from TA_PLANET, I checked with Square Trade, and fully disclosed the ebay item # and the fact it comes from Korea, and the rep there assured me that Square Trade warranty would cover it. So, if mine ever breaks, I expect to just get my purchase price back. I bought a 3-year ST LCD warranty for $50. Since the monitor does not have a manufacturer 1 year warranty, my ST warranty is only 2 years (as the 1st year of ST is actually the manufacturer warranty).

I've got it in an email (in writing) and I bought it. So, for 2 years I'm covered.


----------



## jockeyjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joey117*
> 
> Hello,
> I bought a monitor from you recently ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSI 27" LED 2560x1440 S-IPS . I have ran it from a GTX480 and a GTX680 and both these graphic cards are equipped with outputs and are compatible with the monitor. However, when I plug the monitor in and turn it on the light changes from red to blue, stays blue for 2-3 seconds and then changes to flashing blue. During this time the monitor remains black and no images are displayed. I have tried 2 dual-link DVI cables and 2 graphic cards with the same results.
> I attached a 'test' monitor to the system which gave me access to my desktop display and went into graphic card settings and I saw that the graphics card was recognising the Achieva Shimian monitor, it is running at the correct resolution and at 60MHz. I checked that the graphic card was running a dual link DVI setting and the Achieva Shimian monitor is still not functioning as expected.
> Is there any known fault with this monitor and if so is there anything I can do to fix the problem?
> Any help would be great


----

Joey - is this the message that you sent to the SELLER of the monitor? Or? Who was the seller on E-bay?

Reason for asking is that if you had read back a few pages, post 2643 I believe, I posted THE SAME ISSUE with my monitor from green-sum. I sent a message similar to yours to him and he said to send pics of monitor, box, cables, etc. I sent that yesterday and am waiting a reply.

Here is what I had posted

I picked up a ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite from green-sum. Only took a few days to get to Colorado. Box was bubble wrapped...inside looked great. BUT....

Included was a SINGLE LINK DVI cable not DUAL. That makes the cable useless.

Found a DL cable in my box of goodies and hooked everything up to my GT 640 card. No dice. Backlight comes on but nothing on the screen. Same cable and switched to my win7 machine with a GTX 460. Same result. Took monitor and my cable to two different computer shops...tried my cable and their computer and then a new cable from them..etc. Same result. Back light on, that is it.

Sooooo is this thing dead or is it 2 bad cables? I have seen a few posts where people say the cable is bad...but wow I hate to eat 310 bucks on this thing. Could it be the board in the back and I have to take the monitor apart to fix it?

I had a few comments to my post stating to try another cable. I have been to 2 different computer places, and only ONE had a dual link cable...all others were single link. I may have to go to Denver to Micro Center and hit up their service center.

Crazy that even best buy does not have a dual link cable. ha ha ha

Best of luck and let us know the seller and what cable that YOU got in the box...mine was a single link DVI (no center pins) .

Jim


----------



## attix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> This has happened to me twice since I got my monitor. A simple off and on does the trick for me.


No, this isn't the same issue. My first Achieva had the "issue" you mean... some bright vertical lines sometimes and simply turning off and on again solved it. This is more like a test screen, the lines are rainbow colored and it happen *every time* the monitor was off or in standby. And only reconnecting the power adapter solves it, turning him off an on via the power button changes nothing.


----------



## joey117

Yes that is the message i sent to the seller and yes it is the same seller as yours green-sum . Can to plz post the rely from the seller ?


----------



## newchemicals

I've had my Shimian 270 Lite for 4 months now. It still works fine and I love the WQHD resolution since it makes my life easier.


----------



## newchemicals

The monitor can be on the fussy side when it comes to length of the video cable. Stick with 6ft or less cables. If you live in the US, then order one from Monoprice the 28AWG one.


----------



## jockeyjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joey117*
> 
> Yes that is the message i sent to the seller and yes it is the same seller as yours green-sum . Can to plz post the rely from the seller ?


Here is the reply to my message sent thru e-bay.

Hello. We are sorry for your inconvenience.
This is the steps for replacement or refund.

Would you check below step?
1. if available, please check the adapter outputs stable 24v.

2. Please check the DVI-D cable connected properly.
And figure out, the DVI port is Dual-linked signal.
If use with Single signal, such as Single linked DVI, HDMI, DP, D-SUB, cannot support that.

Seems to be problem with Signal, usually causes with VGA compatibility.
So please let us know your Graphic card info. Such as Chipset manufacture + model name.

And The connection between DVI-D cable, the connection between Power adapter and monitor's power input.

3. We need to contact the manufacturer for the issue. IN order to do that,
you need to provide the
1) pictures of product showing the problem,
2) About the Whole box. To figure out if there are any possibilities from shock, while delivery.
3) serial number located back side of the monitor.

And we need to receive them to our email address, [email protected](NOT E-Bay which photo size is small)
And please write down your eBay ID on the title. After checking the pictures we will notify you as soon as possible. Thank you.

- green-sum

I will order up a couple of different cables from monoprice. The cable that I have is 10 feet...I tried one at a computer store and it was a 6 footer. Not sure If I can get away with a 3 footer or not. Will try the cables while I wait for green-sum to respond.

BTW...I DID check my cable and the center pins do have continuity.

----

Pic of the cable he sent me...NOT a Dual Link..










Pic of the backlight on when using my 10' Dual link cable










wife in bathrobe in the reflection. LOL

Steady blue light when using the Dual Link Cable...NOT the one he sent.










Pic of what a Dual Link Cable looks like...for those that do not know.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> I've had my Shimian 270 Lite for 4 months now. It still works fine and I love the WQHD resolution since it makes my life easier.


What difference does the WQHD resolution make?


----------



## jamdox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> AMEX is pretty good with customer service, could try giving them a call to see if they'd cover your return shipping back to Korea. Then you can get your refund from TA_Planet and save on return shipping.
> Worth a shot, especially if you've been an AMEX customer in good standing for a while.
> Really terrible situation to be in though, cant imagine how frustrated you are ):


Thanks, dawg. Definitely going to give them a call. I'm sure they'd like me to keep wasting money with their card









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lancorp*
> 
> Not sure if this has been brought up recently, but when I bought my monitor from TA_PLANET, I checked with Square Trade, and fully disclosed the ebay item # and the fact it comes from Korea, and the rep there assured me that Square Trade warranty would cover it. So, if mine ever breaks, I expect to just get my purchase price back. I bought a 3-year ST LCD warranty for $50. Since the monitor does not have a manufacturer 1 year warranty, my ST warranty is only 2 years (as the 1st year of ST is actually the manufacturer warranty).
> I've got it in an email (in writing) and I bought it. So, for 2 years I'm covered.


That's great. Just check the fine print









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> The monitor can be on the fussy side when it comes to length of the video cable. Stick with 6ft or less cables. If you live in the US, then order one from Monoprice the 28AWG one.


I found a 10 ft that works well, it was the Cables2Go one, 24AWG judging by the thickness, or it has more shielding.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> What difference does the WQHD resolution make?


Smaller pixels and more of them


----------



## PandaSPUR

Haha no problem, and good luck!

And yea, the resolution is wonderful








I wish it was 16:10 ratio (2560x1600) like the older Dell Ultrasharps, but hell I'm satisfied with 16:9 and I guess it does look better for movies (less of the letterbox effect)


----------



## jockeyjohn

LOL...So I get home from eating turkey at a friends house...hop online and order a couple cables and some other goodies I need from Monoprice.com. I had not heard anything from Green-Sum YET!! LOL

Get up this morning and what do I see?? I reply back from green-sum on my Ebay account.

Here is the copy and paste.

Hello. We have made claim to DHL and provided all the information needed.
DHL will contact you and ask you about the item.
Manufacturer diagnosis the problem and they assume that it was caused by the internal impact during delivery.
Even through we checked all monitor!

1. Shipping cost will be covered by DHL claim
2. DHL will contact you to schedule pick up in 3~4 day. So please get ready to ship all the part of the product.
3. Once the item arrives here, we will process refund or exchange.
4. After DHL pick up the item, please provide us the tracking number and notify us whether you want refund or exchange.
5. We will message you after we receive your item.

So please send us all the part and the product to us in delivered box.
Please write your eBay id on the documents,and let us know the tracking numbers.
If you don't mark these, there is delay for proceeding this issue.
And please don't packing with bubble wrap, it makes be weighty.
We need your cooperation for prompt process.Thank you.

- green-sum
Click "respond" to reply through Messages, or go to your email to reply

Not sure If I should roll the dice and have him send me another...or just make the drive up to Denver and get the one at Microcenter for 80 more bucks. Humm ?????

I will say that I am glad that Green-sum is handling this with speed...so far.

Jim


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> Haha no problem, and good luck!
> And yea, the resolution is wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was 16:10 ratio (2560x1600) like the older Dell Ultrasharps, but hell I'm satisfied with 16:9 and I guess it does look better for movies (less of the letterbox effect)












16:9 is better than 16:10.


----------



## joey117

thanks of the reply


----------



## PandaSPUR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16:9 is better than 16:10.


That example is inaccurate because it doesnt keep the diagonal size consistent.

A 27" monitor at 16:10 would be less wide, but it would also be slightly taller, which that example doesnt demonstrate.


----------



## Imitationcrabme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16:9 is better than 16:10.


That graphic is misleading depending on the game. In some games at 16:10 you actually get more screen top and bottom than at 16:9. In others such as diablo3 they do work as you describe, where you lose some screen on the sides. In that case, you just play in 16:9 mode and have a black bar top and bottom and nothing is lost.

I like my 1920x1200 screen much more than my 1920x1080, however since getting a Shimian at 2560x1440 I really like the 16x9 aspect, since it finally has enough pixels to do what I want. Basically, it can do the job of a dual-monitor setup of low res screens on a single screen.

On the 1920x1080 I always felt like there weren't enough vertical pixels, but not so at 2560x1440.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> Just an update, TA-Planet is totally refusing to take responsibility for the pixel walk on my monitor. Even though it's a problem with the electronics, he says because it's an A- panel it doesn't count. Which doesn't make any fricking sense.
> So I've had to escalate to eBay buyer protection. Except they apparently don't cover return shipping.
> I am SO mad right now. I strongly recommend to NOT buy Korean monitors!
> Especially not from TA-Planet.


Sorry to hear that you have problems!

What is 'pixel walk' though? How does it manifest itself , I've never heard of it before!

Is it that bad that you can't use the monitor?


----------



## jamdox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Sorry to hear that you have problems!
> What is 'pixel walk' though? How does it manifest itself , I've never heard of it before!
> Is it that bad that you can't use the monitor?


It's useable, but annoying. It's a problem with the electronics which causes areas of light color to have lines and patterns on them. It's also hard to photograph, so it's worse than it looks in the picture:



With the contrast enhanced:



So it's useable, but fricking annoying. These lines are clearly visible at 2 feet, and cover any light-colored background. Farther away, and they make the screen look grainy. I also think they make other colors and videos look grainy too, but that's harder to prove.

And it is apparently caused by the mis-calibration of the common electrode voltage. It's even possible that a new brick would fix it, and lord knows I asked TA Planet for a new circuit board and power brick numerous times.

But there's a lot of these monitors with electronics issues, such as ULTIMATE BUZZ. Frankly, these sellers should be getting it for selling them. God forbid they'd spend an extra $5 making sure the electronics aren't crap









Kind of sad, actually. The panel itself is pretty good, with some backlight bleed in the lower right corner but not much else.


----------



## Davitz

Thinking of getting one of these, but first does anyone know if there's a video capture card capable of capturing 1440p?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imitationcrabme*
> 
> That graphic is misleading depending on the game. In some games at 16:10 you actually get more screen top and bottom than at 16:9. In others such as diablo3 they do work as you describe, where you lose some screen on the sides. In that case, you just play in 16:9 mode and have a black bar top and bottom and nothing is lost.
> I like my 1920x1200 screen much more than my 1920x1080, however since getting a Shimian at 2560x1440 I really like the 16x9 aspect, since it finally has enough pixels to do what I want. Basically, it can do the job of a dual-monitor setup of low res screens on a single screen.
> On the 1920x1080 I always felt like there weren't enough vertical pixels, but not so at 2560x1440.


That would also depend on the resolution limit.


----------



## King4x4

Quick update for those having the blank screen issue (Everything lights up but nothing shows on the screen) I can confirm that removing the framework and just lightly pushing on the cabling to reset them will fix the issue.

Going to stress test the screen for a couple of days to see if it works fine.

EDIT: Died on me after 10 mins instead of 10 seconds.... Time to annihilate dream-seller.


----------



## Xazen

I'm interested in getting one of the Korean monitors and leaning toward the Achieva models, but have a couple questions.

I'd like to get one with the tempered glass (the IPSB model I think) because I like the look with the glass flush all the way across the monitor. Are there any downsides to the tempered glass?

Also, is there a preferred seller for these? The ebay seller green-sum seems popular they don't seem to sell the tempered glass models.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xazen*
> 
> I'm interested in getting one of the Korean monitors and leaning toward the Achieva models, but have a couple questions.
> I'd like to get one with the tempered glass (the IPSB model I think) because I like the look with the glass flush all the way across the monitor. Are there any downsides to the tempered glass?
> Also, is there a preferred seller for these? The ebay seller green-sum seems popular they don't seem to sell the tempered glass models.


i had the achieva ipsi i thing the other model is no longer being made.

also the down side from tempered glass is DUST i had a lot of it behind the glass and wel its more annoying then a dead pixel


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havolice*
> 
> i had the achieva ipsi i thing the other model is no longer being made.
> also the down side from tempered glass is DUST i had a lot of it behind the glass and wel its more annoying then a dead pixel


That's why you want to buy non-tempered glass.

Although tempered glass monitors are more durable and last much longer.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> That's why you want to buy non-tempered glass.
> Although tempered glass monitors are more durable and last much longer.


yes and i did just that * pets 3 days old white catleap 270Q*


----------



## attix

No suggestions on this rainbow test screen?


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *attix*
> 
> No suggestions on this rainbow test screen?


I'm been wondering if it could be something to do with Hibernation? Just a wild guess really!

One of the first things I do with a windows install is turn Hibernation off , seems worthless to me on a desktop ... and I've never seen this 'test screen' effect.

you can toggle it on/off with these commands in an CMD window .. with administrator privileges

powercfg-h on
powercfg-h off.


----------



## attix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> I'm been wondering if it could be something to do with Hibernation? Just a wild guess really!
> .


No, I don't think it could be a hibernation issue. It also happen when the PC is running and I only turn off the monitor or the monitor goes to standby and comes back. It's not linked to PC power states.

But thank you anyway... I'm happy about any suggestion you guys can make here. Perhaps we'll find a solution and I don't have to return the monitor. Everything else is just perfect... no dead pixels, no serious backlight bleeding.


----------



## Susiria

Finally picked one of these up. It's perfect! No issues on day 1 so far. Zero dead pixels. I ordered from green-sum for reference. I have a question though, what do the buttons on the back do?


----------



## n1ksthlm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Susiria*
> 
> Finally picked one of these up. It's perfect! No issues on day 1 so far. Zero dead pixels. I ordered from green-sum for reference. I have a question though, what do the buttons on the back do?


Absolutely nothing. Obviously there's the power button at the top, but basically what they've done is that they've taken the frame from some other monitor and used it on their nice IPS-panel to kind of push the price down. No extra functions, no speakers, nothing. But it kind of "looks" like the functions are there.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Susiria*
> 
> I have a question though, what do the buttons on the back do?


The top three buttons are power and brightness up/down. The rest of the buttons perform no function.


----------



## evilferret

Hey guys in the market for a 27" ips.

Originally was looking at the Crossover but reading about issues with mosfets and overheating, does the Shimian have the same problems?

Just looking for the most functional korean IPS monitor.

Thanks all!


----------



## GeneralNMX

*Shimian Rainbow Test Screen* (and possibly other Korean models) -- I ordered two of the Shimians, one with only DVI-DL and "Perfect Pixel" and the other with DVI/HDMI/D-Sub/etc. (multi-input) The "Perfect Pixel" one initially gave the rainbow test screen and after opening it up I figured out why -- there's *a very flimsy cable* connecting the main logic board to the inverter, *input labeled "DP" on main board*, and this was held down by a piece of clear plastic tape. Jiggling this cable would make it go from rainbow test pattern to working display to no picture at all. When I removed the tape (instructions from seller to inspect cable), *I found the connector just fell apart*...it's a VERY flimsy ribbon cable, like you would find in a cheap laptop, *without any real locking mechanism*. The seller was unable to get a replacement from ACHIEVA, who claimed such damage was impossible and refused to send a replacement cable. The seller was nice enough to allow a refund anyway, considering I received it DOA and it was his/her instructions to open it up. The seller is currently waiting for me to ship.

*tl;dr: If you get the rainbow test pattern with ACHIEVA Shimian, you'll most likely need to open up the monitor and reseat the "DP" small ribbon cable and hope yours isn't defective.*

So if anyone has the electrical know-how to make these ribbon cables, or if they're generic and can be purchased separately, I bet they could make a pretty good profit on eBay as these cheap Korean monitors gain popularity.

Note: All in all I am pretty happy with my one cheap, working fine 2560x1440 IPSMS model with the added HDMI, etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> The top three buttons are power and brightness up/down. The rest of the buttons perform no function.


Only in the basic models do the bottom buttons perform no function. In the models with multi-input, they bring up the OSD and scroll through its options...which are in Korean, of course







Achieva only makes one type of frame for all its models, so you'll see speaker holes and such in the basic models that have no speakers in them (it's pretty roomy inside the basic models!)

Edit: Forum OCD


----------



## Koehler

What exactly is this Rainbow Test Screen?


----------



## jamdox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneralNMX*
> 
> *Shimian Rainbow Test Screen* (and possibly other Korean models) -- I ordered two of the Shimians, one with only DVI-DL and "Perfect Pixel" and the other with DVI/HDMI/D-Sub/etc. (multi-input) The "Perfect Pixel" one initially gave the rainbow test screen and after opening it up I figured out why -- there's *a very flimsy cable* connecting the main logic board to the inverter, *input labeled "DP" on main board*, and this was held down by a piece of clear plastic tape. Jiggling this cable would make it go from rainbow test pattern to working display to no picture at all. When I removed the tape (instructions from seller to inspect cable), *I found the connector just fell apart*...it's a VERY flimsy ribbon cable, like you would find in a cheap laptop, *without any real locking mechanism*. The seller was unable to get a replacement from ACHIEVA, who claimed such damage was impossible and refused to send a replacement cable. The seller was nice enough to allow a refund anyway, considering I received it DOA and it was his/her instructions to open it up. The seller is currently waiting for me to ship.
> *tl;dr: If you get the rainbow test pattern with ACHIEVA Shimian, you'll most likely need to open up the monitor and reseat the "DP" small ribbon cable and hope yours isn't defective.*
> So if anyone has the electrical know-how to make these ribbon cables, or if they're generic and can be purchased separately, I bet they could make a pretty good profit on eBay as these cheap Korean monitors gain popularity.
> Note: All in all I am pretty happy with my one cheap, working fine 2560x1440 IPSMS model with the added HDMI, etc.
> Only in the basic models do the bottom buttons perform no function. In the models with multi-input, they bring up the OSD and scroll through its options...which are in Korean, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Achieva only makes one type of frame for all its models, so you'll see speaker holes and such in the basic models that have no speakers in them (it's pretty roomy inside the basic models!)
> Edit: Forum OCD


In general the internals of these monitors are crap. I have pixel walk, others have ULTIMATE BUZZ, others have odd on/off problems, and now the rainbow. There's good money to be had in making these monitors not crap? Apparently, a little QC is too much for these companies. A better approach would be for people to stop hyping them, and for buyers to sue eBay for letting this scam go on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> What exactly is this Rainbow Test Screen?


There's a video of it a few pages back. It's not so much a test screen, more like strpied polyester pants from the 70's


----------



## attix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneralNMX*
> 
> *If you get the rainbow test pattern with ACHIEVA Shimian, you'll most likely need to open up the monitor and reseat the "DP" small ribbon cable and hope yours isn't defective.*


But why can I avoid it by reconnecting the power adapter then? There should be a chance I get the test screen even after reconnecting it if it's only a loose cable, but it works perfectly every time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> In general the internals of these monitors are crap. I have pixel walk, others have ULTIMATE BUZZ, others have odd on/off problems, and now the rainbow. There's good money to be had in making these monitors not crap? Apparently, a little QC is too much for these companies. A better approach would be for people to stop hyping them, and for buyers to sue eBay for letting this scam go on.


I think you're right. Of course people aren't really hyping these monitors, they're hyping the good panels you get for your money. And in fact, that's true. But I believe the sellers would themselves be better off by investing some money into QC, too.


----------



## sixthsense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *attix*
> 
> But why can I avoid it by reconnecting the power adapter then? There should be a chance I get the test screen even after reconnecting it if it's only a loose cable, but it works perfectly every time.
> I think you're right. Of course people aren't really hyping these monitors, they're hyping the good panels you get for your money. And in fact, that's true. But I believe the sellers would themselves be better off by investing some money into QC, too.


Go for Apple, they are the sellers of these panels with QC.


----------



## attix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixthsense*
> 
> Go for Apple, they are the sellers of these panels with QC.


Sorry, I really don't get what you wanted to say. Perhaps you just wanted to throw Apple in, as we just talked about hyping brands


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixthsense*
> 
> Go for Apple, they are the sellers of these panels with QC.


Apple buys their panels from LG Display.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Apple buys their panels from LG Display.


They also buy higher grade panels than the Korean IPS brands. They also have higher grade parts and better QC.


----------



## Santiego

I just received my QH270-Lite from green-sum. I wanted to mention that I hooked it up to my old Radeon HD 4670 video card and it works perfectly.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> They also buy higher grade panels than the Korean IPS brands. They also have higher grade parts and better QC.


I wasn't arguing against that.

However all the benefits that Dell has is completely lost because of Dell's ridiculous AG coating.


----------



## Pikey

I'm sure you will find thousands of these monitors sold all over the world that have no problems whatsoever!

While I sympathize if you have a dodgy one, it's just not true to say they are 'all crap' and more QC is needed.


----------



## attix

Update to my rainbow testscreen issue:

I read the post about the ribbon cable and so did red-cap (at least it seems like he did). So he told me to check loose cables inside the monitor. Sadly, there weren't any loose cables which could have been the source of the issue. The PCBs looked good and also did the soldering. I double checked every connection, but it didn't fix it.

Now he will send me a new PCB. I really hope that will fix it, because the panel itself is flawless. I still wonder if it also could be a problem with the power connector, because reconnecting it solves it every time. Though I checked it with a multimeter and it puts out 23,9V DC correctly. Dunno,


----------



## jamdox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> I'm sure you will find thousands of these monitors sold all over the world that have no problems whatsoever!
> While I sympathize if you have a dodgy one, it's just not true to say they are 'all crap' and more QC is needed.


All crap is inaccurate. Of course, I said "in general, the internals of these monitors are crap." More QC is needed because they clearly have a high defect rate. They advertise A- panels, but say nothing about the other components, so I consider these monitors to be outside of spec. Frankly, I don't understand why these folks with BUZZ, rainbows, weird on/off behaviors, etc, put up with it.

Anyway, I handed it over to AMEX, who told me to not worry about it, they'll handle everyting. We'll see what that means, I've never done anything like this before. Buy a classmate of mine said "Amex can get anything off, it's why they charge such high fees." I'm like, "COOL!"


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> All crap is inaccurate. Of course, I said "in general, the internals of these monitors are crap." More QC is needed because they clearly have a high defect rate. They advertise A- panels, but say nothing about the other components, so I consider these monitors to be outside of spec. Frankly, I don't understand why these folks with BUZZ, rainbows, weird on/off behaviors, etc, put up with it.
> Anyway, I handed it over to AMEX, who told me to not worry about it, they'll handle everyting. We'll see what that means, I've never done anything like this before. Buy a classmate of mine said "Amex can get anything off, it's why they charge such high fees." I'm like, "COOL!"


Uh...

This poll doesn't show a "very high" defect rate.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> All crap is inaccurate. Of course, I said "in general, the internals of these monitors are crap." More QC is needed because they clearly have a high defect rate. They advertise A- panels, but say nothing about the other components, so I consider these monitors to be outside of spec. Frankly, I don't understand why these folks with BUZZ, rainbows, weird on/off behaviors, etc, put up with it.
> Anyway, I handed it over to AMEX, who told me to not worry about it, they'll handle everyting. We'll see what that means, I've never done anything like this before. Buy a classmate of mine said "Amex can get anything off, it's why they charge such high fees." I'm like, "COOL!"


TBH the failure rates on these things isn't that high. Is it higher then normal brands? Yes. Is it worrying bad? No.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> What difference does the WQHD resolution make?


more space to display webpages or documents. IMHO 16:10 > 16:9 but more pixels > less pixels.


----------



## morelup

Well, had gotten mine on july 4th and I killed it about a week ago. Decided to take my monitor home from the office, and when I plugged it in I had a static like display. Took it back to the office and had the same issue, Opened her up and nothing was wrong on the inside, and then a random replugging in caused the monitor to work. I was excited and decided never to unplug this monitor ever again, but I came into work this morning and it again has static.

It looks like the monitor is shifting each line some ammount since the colors on the screen are what it should be showing, but there is no pattern to it. About 50 power cycles off the power block, nothing has fixed it









Looks like my pretty monitor has become a 300 dollar paperweight.


----------



## Hartacus

I had an AMD HD6870 and it worked fine with my monitor. Today I decided to upgrade to a 7970 at Micro Center (30 min away). I get home and The bios and windows has green lines everywhere. I call Diamond and AMD and it was pointless. Then I realized the 7970 only had a dual link DVI-I port. SO I returned it and got the Zotac GTX 680 w/4GB. I plugged it in and I'm still having the same problem. I plugged it into both ports on the 680 and nothing is working. Can anyone please help me?


----------



## machinehead

Thinking about pulling the trigger:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-Wide-QHD-PC-Monitor-DVI-D-2560x1440-USA-110V-NEW-/271046540951?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3f1ba1fe97

any words of advice


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> Thinking about pulling the trigger:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-Wide-QHD-PC-Monitor-DVI-D-2560x1440-USA-110V-NEW-/271046540951?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3f1ba1fe97
> any words of advice


You haven't pressed "Buy" yet. That's the only problem I see here


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> You haven't pressed "Buy" yet. That's the only problem I see here


haha yeah i kno im excited like a little school girl over here just wanna make sure its the right one before im out 300 bux lol

I just upgraded to ivy bridge so kinda broke but I have a feeling these monitors will continue to rise in price


----------



## machinehead

ooo ssd just showed up


----------



## TeamBlue

Ok, now my monitor is doing some weirdness, once or twice a day, the screen will toss up some random garbage on it for less than a second and then go back to normal. I am not sure if it is a sign of a board going bad or not, but I just made it within the 45 days for paypal claim, I wish I wouldn't have had a paypal balance when I bought it, I would have done a cc chargeback already.


----------



## King4x4

So I just escalated my claim against Dream-seller and got an email from the Ebay staff.

The guy wanted me to wait until it arrived (Will take 2-3 weeks and it will have made the end claim date pass by).

Word of advice lads... if you find any problems with the screens raise a claim and don't let them run away with it!


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> Ok, now my monitor is doing some weirdness, once or twice a day, the screen will toss up some random garbage on it for less than a second and then go back to normal. I am not sure if it is a sign of a board going bad or not, but I just made it within the 45 days for paypal claim, I wish I wouldn't have had a paypal balance when I bought it, I would have done a cc chargeback already.


My PCBank sometimes displays colored lines when it turns on. I've always considered it normal..


----------



## Arbsy

Just purchased a QH270-Lite from red-cap but after reading the adapter voltage provided it says 220. What do I need to do to make this work properly? I am in Canada. I dont wanna fry the monitor or start an electrical fire haha.


----------



## machinehead

that raises a good question is paypal a good way to pay or credit card


----------



## sunb

Has anyone succeeded in using an unsupported graphics card? I have an hd 5850 coming in the mail and I'm starting to think I made the wrong choice.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunb*
> 
> Has anyone succeeded in using an unsupported graphics card? I have an hd 5850 coming in the mail and I'm starting to think I made the wrong choice.


unsupported?? whats that mean


----------



## sunb

If you look at the auctions most of them list supported or supported+unsupported graphics cards.

5850 is an unsupported card allegedly.


----------



## machinehead

uh oh i hope my gtx460 is


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunb*
> 
> Has anyone succeeded in using an unsupported graphics card? I have an hd 5850 coming in the mail and I'm starting to think I made the wrong choice.


Haha, "unsupported".

Yes. My Catleap works with my HD 5770. Been using a GTX 680, but my Catleap worked great (even showed bios).


----------



## machinehead

one of the auctions lists the 780 as incompatible. they know something we dont?


----------



## sunb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Haha, "unsupported".
> Yes. My Catleap works with my HD 5770. Been using a GTX 680, but my Catleap worked great (even showed bios).


Windows 7 refuses to acknowledge monitor on my AMD A8 integrated GPU. I assumed lack of support referred to not seeing BIOS startup but apparently there is more to it. It does work in Ubuntu though. Hope my 5850 works the same way as your 5770.

The 460 seems to be supported.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunb*
> 
> Windows 7 refuses to acknowledge monitor on my AMD A8 integrated GPU. I assumed lack of support referred to not seeing BIOS startup but apparently there is more to it. It does work in Ubuntu though. Hope my 5850 works the same way as your 5770.
> The 460 seems to be supported.


yeah I finally saw the list thanks. they list the 780 as incompatible lolz they must have spies


----------



## jockeyjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jockeyjohn*
> 
> LOL...So I get home from eating turkey at a friends house...hop online and order a couple cables and some other goodies I need from Monoprice.com. I had not heard anything from Green-Sum YET!! LOL
> Get up this morning and what do I see?? I reply back from green-sum on my Ebay account.
> Here is the copy and paste.
> 
> Hello. We have made claim to DHL and provided all the information needed.
> DHL will contact you and ask you about the item.
> Manufacturer diagnosis the problem and they assume that it was caused by the internal impact during delivery.
> Even through we checked all monitor!
> 1. Shipping cost will be covered by DHL claim
> 2. DHL will contact you to schedule pick up in 3~4 day. So please get ready to ship all the part of the product.
> 3. Once the item arrives here, we will process refund or exchange.
> 4. After DHL pick up the item, please provide us the tracking number and notify us whether you want refund or exchange.
> 5. We will message you after we receive your item.
> So please send us all the part and the product to us in delivered box.
> Please write your eBay id on the documents,and let us know the tracking numbers.
> If you don't mark these, there is delay for proceeding this issue.
> And please don't packing with bubble wrap, it makes be weighty.
> We need your cooperation for prompt process.Thank you.
> - green-sum
> Click "respond" to reply through Messages, or go to your email to reply
> 
> Not sure If I should roll the dice and have him send me another...or just make the drive up to Denver and get the one at Microcenter for 80 more bucks. Humm ?????
> I will say that I am glad that Green-sum is handling this with speed...so far.
> Jim


After waiting a week for DHL to come by and pick up the dead monitor, I called emailed Green-Sum to see what was going on. They said that DHL had tried to call me and that they wanted a different number. I then called DHL to see if they had indeed tried to call me or stop by with a call-tag. NOPE. DHL did some digging and we found out that they HAD NOT filed a claim as they mentioned, they had filled out paperwork for a "trace" as they call it. SO, I email Green-sum and told them that DHL had NOT tried to call me and that they (green-sum) had not filed any claim paperwork.

Here is their reply to my 3 messages sent.

----
Hi,
Sorry for your inconvenience. We are going to claim it to DHL.
----

I will keep track of this and see what it going on with the seller...I don't want them dragging their feet to get out of any refund. At this rate I will just get my money back from them, (they offered a replacement or refund) . I drove up to Denver this past week and bought the Auria monitor from Microcenter instead of waiting thru their games. Worked out of the box with my Win 7 GTX460 machine and my Hackintosh with GT640.

Jim


----------



## havocG

been thinking of getting a second shimian running a geforce 9500 gt what could I upgrade to run both monitors


----------



## skalman

Firstly, how do you clean your Shimians? I think I have some "microcloth" or whatever it's called from previous monitors. That + tap water oughta work fine?
Secondly, I have a pretty strange problem. I have a TV connected to my PC through HDMI. Whenever I wanna watch something, I just press "Windows key + P" and extend my desktop. Let's say I do this, put something half-boring on and I fall asleep. When I wake up and turn the monitor on, this is what I see:

Excuse my poor camera skills, it must've been like 3 AM. The "drag" is (obviously) not supposed to be there. Same goes for the black "drag"in the middle of the screen; the whole screen is filled with the above seen "noise".
Since I'm not keen on reproducing this effect this'll have to do(takes time + I **** bricks every time I see it).

If you can't deduce from the picture, it's some kind of static noise. It's not like the stuff you see on your (old) TV. It's a blend of B/W and color. Since my witness accounts have been made in a sleepy haze, my observations aren't the best, but I think I've heard some vague noise/hum from the monitor and also, the static sometimes varies. All in all though, something like the above picture is what you'll see.
Happened the first time just days after I got it. A part from that, it's perfect.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skalman*
> 
> Firstly, how do you clean your Shimians? I think I have some "microcloth" or whatever it's called from previous monitors. That + tap water oughta work fine?
> Secondly, I have a pretty strange problem. I have a TV connected to my PC through HDMI. Whenever I wanna watch something, I just press "Windows key + P" and extend my desktop. Let's say I do this, put something half-boring on and I fall asleep. When I wake up and turn the monitor on, this is what I see:
> 
> Excuse my poor camera skills, it must've been like 3 AM. The "drag" is (obviously) not supposed to be there. Same goes for the black "drag"in the middle of the screen; the whole screen is filled with the above seen "noise".
> Since I'm not keen on reproducing this effect this'll have to do(takes time + I **** bricks every time I see it).
> If you can't deduce from the picture, it's some kind of static noise. It's not like the stuff you see on your (old) TV. It's a blend of B/W and color. Since my witness accounts have been made in a sleepy haze, my observations aren't the best, but I think I've heard some vague noise/hum from the monitor and also, the static sometimes varies. All in all though, something like the above picture is what you'll see.
> Happened the first time just days after I got it. A part from that, it's perfect.


Firstly is this drag seen on your TV or monitor? And does it only happen after hours of being on?

You need to be more detailed in your explanation.


----------



## skalman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Firstly is this drag seen on your TV or monitor? And does it only happen after hours of being on?
> You need to be more detailed in your explanation.


Nope, what you see on the screen is more like the analogue noise you see on older TVs. The drag is a product of shaky hands, poor lightning and a ****ty camera.
Yes, it only seems to happen after hours of being left on. Don't know exactly how long, but I'd say definitely more than 1-2 hours.
It's never happened when I've only left the monitor(Shimian) turned off and returned a couple of hours later, in order for this to appear the desktop must be extended to the TV(Windows key+P > Extend desktop). Should be noted it only appears on the monitor, not on the TV.
I'm gonna try to reproduce this effect later with more detailed observations.


----------



## Lazlonius

I used an unsupported 4830 so I bet your 5850 will be fine

Do not use tap water to clean the screen unless you want streaks


----------



## havocG

My achieva has stopped working have no idea as to what to do


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## havocG

Would they replace or fix one with a broken internal power issue


----------



## PandaSPUR

Okay finally getting off my lazy ass and posting a review.

Took bigclothcraft (BCC) over a week to get the monitor to me, because someone thought they sent me an email asking for more info (address confirmation, customs, etc) but no one actually did.

Anyways. Once the order finally went through, I asked them to ship the monitor with extra bubble wrap on the outside, and hooray they listened.
The entire monitor box was put into some sort of form fitting foam envelope. Kinda cool, it wasnt just typical bubble wrap.

Here is the monitor the day it arrived (October 23rd, 2012):




Came with the typical Welltronics 110-240V adapter. BCC included a euro style cable with a US adapter. I decided to just use a spare cable I had from an old PSU.



Here is how the stock stand is attached. Its fastened by only one screw to the steel (I think its steel) pivot point that allows it to tilt up and down:


A shot of the most noticeable piece of dust stuck behind the glass:


Second most noticeable piece of dust + a scratch on the PLASTIC bezel:


Last noticeable piece:


STREAKS! Streaks freaking behind the glass panel! Impossible (for me) to notice under normal use though:



Final shot, my setup:


So its been over a month now since I've been using the monitor (minus the week of Hurricane Sandy where I lost power).
No major issues have occurred, and it still works very well.

Issues checklist:
Backlight bleed: minimal
Dead/stuck pixels: none
Dust: 3 very noticeable specks, SEVERAL other smaller specs, but hard to notice normally.
"Test screen" color lines: happened once when computer was waking up. Haven't happened since.
Buzzing: none
BIOS: DOES show BIOS with my ASUS GTX 560 DC I (non-Ti)

Would I recommend these monitors? Hard to say... I'm pretty paranoid thanks to this thread.
Would I recommend getting a model with glass? NO. Its really convenient and allows me to clean the monitor using straight up Windex and not feel bad. But without the glass, my display panel would basically be flawless.

The tempered glass piece really shows what kind of crappy QC these monitors go through. It looks like someone got lazy and just took a wet paper towel and gave the glass a quick wipe before mounting it. Sigh.


----------



## rotary7

they get them as kits and i think some other company puts them together. i think


----------



## morelup

Well I got a response in from the vendor i bought my shimian from and he said it may possibly be the power supply and many US customers replace it with

http://www.ebay.com/itm/24V-5A-AC-Adapter-Charger-For-Effinet-EFL-2202W-FY2405000-LCD-Monitor-4-pin-Tip-/230838320475

Has anyone replaced their power block with one from a US company? Was hoping to find something I could potentially get a warranty with or be able to return if it doesn't work.


----------



## Koehler

PandaSPUR did you get the version with tempered glass?


----------



## Jacob Milliman

Does anyone know if I can use a DVI-D dual link male to HDMI female adapter with the LITE version? As long as the HDMI cable is 1.4a standard it should be able to display 2560x1440, correct? Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## PandaSPUR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> PandaSPUR did you get the version with tempered glass?


Yea I got the IPS-I model. The one with tempered glass inside the bezel (not the one with flush tempered glass)


----------



## borgqueenx

Is this one overclockable to 80 or 100hz? The catleap cannot.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borgqueenx*
> 
> Is this one overclockable to 80 or 100hz? The catleap cannot.


No.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacob Milliman*
> 
> Does anyone know if I can use a DVI-D dual link male to HDMI female adapter with the LITE version? As long as the HDMI cable is 1.4a standard it should be able to display 2560x1440, correct? Thanks in advance for your response.


You can't do DL-DVI -> HDMI; that doesn't work. The physical connections are not the same.
You might be able to do HDMI -> SL-DVI; it's been done, but it was barely stable. It is a very high overclock of a single DVI link. I would not recommend this.


----------



## borgqueenx

Thanks kevin.

I did more research and now i am worried about something called scaling.

I have a GTX 660 and a ASROCK H61M-DGS mainboard in the pc. I want to use a korean display as primary monitor and only monitor.
Will the monitor boot up correctly? Or will it not start up and not detect the monitor?


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borgqueenx*
> 
> Thanks kevin.
> I did more research and now i am worried about something called scaling.
> I have a GTX 660 and a ASROCK H61M-DGS mainboard in the pc. I want to use a korean display as primary monitor and only monitor.
> Will the monitor boot up correctly? Or will it not start up and not detect the monitor?


It should work fine. Key word being _should_. Some people have had more trouble than others getting BIOS to show, but I've never had problems - even with so-called "unsupported" cards.


----------



## havocG

Feel so much better as green-sum has replied stating that the minitors come with a year warranty all that needs to be done is post it

On a another note i feel like my power problems could be from a power surg or that the auto upscaler strains the internal psu which in turn popped so if anyone with the hdmi version should be carefull (mine broke while on xbox)


----------



## stn0092

I'm really leaning towards getting a Shimian with tempered glass. These pictures of it look amazing.







How long does it usually take to ship from Korea to the US (California, specifically)?

What other Korean IPS monitors are there? I'm aware of the the Achieva Shimian, Yamakasi Catleap, and the CrossOver 27Q. Any other brands I haven't looked at yet? Which ones have options for tempered glass?


----------



## andy4theherd

I've had my Shimian LITE since September. Until about a week ago it has been flawless. I have an Asus Sabertooth x58 motherboard. The bios screen has always shown on boot. About a week ago I noticed the bios screen flicker on/off while booting. It did this a couple of times until it got to the Windows screen and everything was fine. While flickering the light on the front turned from blue to pink (not red) several times. I didn't think much of it until today. I put a new storage hard drive in my pc and had to reboot a couple of times to change bios settings. Now the same thing happens as soon as my desktop is visible after boot. The screen flashes on/off several times and the light goes from blue to pink. I'm starting to worry that this is the beginning of a bigger problem.

thoughts?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> Yea I got the IPS-I model. The one with tempered glass inside the bezel (not the one with flush tempered glass)


What's the difference between S-IPS and IPS-I? I thought tempered glass is build quality add-on not panel quality.


----------



## stn0092

Is there a version of the Shimian with tempered glass and a HDMI input?


----------



## PandaSPUR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> What's the difference between S-IPS and IPS-I? I thought tempered glass is build quality add-on not panel quality.


Its two separate things. Achieva just decided to use a bad name for their monitors lol. Achieva monitors come in a few variations: Q270-LITE (no glass), Q270-IPSI (glass inside bezel), Q270-IPSB (flush "edgeless" glass across the front of monitor), Q270-IPSBS (LITE but with more connection options)

They all use IPS panels.


----------



## King4x4

Just received my full refund from Dream-seller!

Now to either buy another type from another seller or wait until the prices drop a bit.


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> I've had my Shimian LITE since September. Until about a week ago it has been flawless. I have an Asus Sabertooth x58 motherboard. The bios screen has always shown on boot. About a week ago I noticed the bios screen flicker on/off while booting. It did this a couple of times until it got to the Windows screen and everything was fine. While flickering the light on the front turned from blue to pink (not red) several times. I didn't think much of it until today. I put a new storage hard drive in my pc and had to reboot a couple of times to change bios settings. Now the same thing happens as soon as my desktop is visible after boot. The screen flashes on/off several times and the light goes from blue to pink. I'm starting to worry that this is the beginning of a bigger problem.
> thoughts?


I have had mine for about the same time you should have a years warranty if it does get busted always can send it back to get it fixed still waiting on my guy to contact me about where I have to get it delivered to.


----------



## Neocodex

Just a reminder for anyone who pruchased from Red-Cap. My screen died from a faulting power supply back in September and red-cap has refused to honor the 1 year coverage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> So I just escalated my claim against Dream-seller and got an email from the Ebay staff.
> The guy wanted me to wait until it arrived (Will take 2-3 weeks and it will have made the end claim date pass by).
> Word of advice lads... if you find any problems with the screens raise a claim and don't let them run away with it!


Thats what red-cap did with me. I opened the dispute just before my 45 days...he agreed to send me a new screen....45 days passed, nothing in 16 weeks. I get a response every few weeks with some bull**** excuse, but nothing solid.
Paypal, ebay, no one cares. once your 45 days are up, your screwed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *attix*
> 
> Update to my rainbow testscreen issue:
> I read the post about the ribbon cable and so did red-cap (at least it seems like he did). So he told me to check loose cables inside the monitor. Sadly, there weren't any loose cables which could have been the source of the issue. The PCBs looked good and also did the soldering. I double checked every connection, but it didn't fix it.
> Now he will send me a new PCB. I really hope that will fix it, because the panel itself is flawless. I still wonder if it also could be a problem with the power connector, because reconnecting it solves it every time. Though I checked it with a multimeter and it puts out 23,9V DC correctly. Dunno,


PM me if you ever get one. He told me he would send me a new PCB every week for 8 weeks.


----------



## Jacob Milliman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Just received my full refund from Dream-seller!
> Now to either buy another type from another seller or wait until the prices drop a bit.


From what I have been seeing, price has been steadily rising. This is because the knowledge of and therefore demand for these monitors is rising, while the supply of A- grade panels remains relatively unchanged. Remember that because these companies rely on a "byproduct", their production capacity is capped by the number of panels they can acquire. I would absolutely recommend buying one of these as soon as you can, because Korean retailers are figuring out that the market for these monitors is relatively inelastic and that they can raise the price and still move units. Good luck!


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> Is there a version of the Shimian with tempered glass and a HDMI input?


http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=230766957925


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=230766957925


I don't believe that model has tempered glass.

*EDIT*: I think I'm just going to settle for a Shimian with tempered glass and DVI input only. Who are the best sellers on eBay?


----------



## Smoothone

Hey guys, I finally set up my Shimians and put together my computer, but the monitors aren't responding when I turn the computer on. One is connected via a Sapphire 7970, and another is attached via a displayport to dual link dvi active adapter (also connected to the 7970). I just built the computer so the ssd/hd are bare. This is my first time with dual link dvi so I was wondering if they needed specific drivers or something? I've attempted using the mobo dvi, both dvis from the video card, and the adapter with no success. I'm going to grab an hdmi monitor tomorrow and hopefully that'll allow me troubleshoot further. Any tips on troubleshooting would be really appreciated! I have a dual monitor stand and they look beautiful... I'm sure they'll look even better when they're actually displaying something









*EDIT*
Used a regular VGA monitor to load up Windows 7 and Catalyst Drivers. Connected both monitors to my 7970 (one via dual link dvi and the other through a displayport to dual link dvi adapter) and now they both work and look great. No issues I can see with the naked eye though still might play around with some color calibration profiles. I ordered from dhsummer (a couple of months ago) for 530 total (2 basic Shimians w/dual link dvi only) and they came within 2-3 days. I have them up on a dual monitor desk mount, which holds both of them quite well. Only thing that worried me a tiny bit was upon booting up the first time the monitor was acting a bit funky, but once it got to Windows it was fine.


----------



## jamdox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> I don't believe that model has tempered glass.
> *EDIT*: I think I'm just going to settle for a Shimian with tempered glass and DVI input only. Who are the best sellers on eBay?


I'd recommend against tempered glass. The general experience seems to be that it just traps dust and increases glare. I'd read over this thread if you want to glean some guidance









There are no good sellers on ebay. They're all great if everything works, and will all screw you if you have a problem. All you can do is dispute, dispute, dispute. Sometimes they'll work with you, sometimes they won't.


----------



## andy4theherd

my flickering on/off seems to be getting worse. at first it was only doing it maybe 3 or 4 times and then the picture would stay on. now it is closer to 10 times before the picture stays.....

for all those reading and discussing which one of these to buy, have you been watching the sale prices on the Dell 2560x1440 models? earlier this week Amazon had the U2713HM for $559. Dell Small Business Australia had the same model for $484. their is a new line of 2560's coming out and it is driving the older models down. the latest Maximum PC magazine has an article predicting a huge increase in the production of this size/resolution in the coming months. meanwhile, the Korean models keep going up in price, and the quality is going down...

just something to think about.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> I don't believe that model has tempered glass.
> *EDIT*: I think I'm just going to settle for a Shimian with tempered glass and DVI input only. Who are the best sellers on eBay?


Why would you get tempered glass? The dust issue is pretty bad. Unless you want the extra build quality.


----------



## Pogi

i was planning on picking up an achieva shimian until i saw this:



some people have been telling me that this monitor is dvi-d-only and others have been saying that dvi-i works fine. i obviously don't know anything about either display ports but i do know that my 7950 only has a (dual link) DVI-I port!

Can someone (with a korean monitor like this one and a GPU with a dual link DVI-I) please tell me if this monitor is compatible with my 7950s DVI-I port? thank you!

note: image was taken from here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tempered-Glass-27-Inch-Achieva-QH270-IPSI-2560x1440-WQHD-Computer-Monitor-S-IPS-/170955430026?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item27cdbcd88a either way, i'm *not* going to be buying from this seller.


----------



## Smoothone

First impressions from my 2x shimian build. Bezels could be smaller. Even against one another i wish they were closer. They could respond more dependably: Both monitors are attached to a 7970 (one via dual link dvi, the other via displayport adapter to dual link dvi) and they've been behaving well lately, but sometimes one won't turn on upon reboot. Both still work, but sometimes I'm sad they're not perfect. I guess for two 27" 1440p monitors @ $530 i'm still very happy.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoothone*
> 
> First impressions from my 2x shimian build. Bezels could be smaller. Even against one another i wish they were closer. They could respond more dependably: Both monitors are attached to a 7970 (one via dual link dvi, the other via displayport adapter to dual link dvi) and they've been behaving well lately, but sometimes one won't turn on upon reboot. Both still work, but sometimes I'm sad they're not perfect. I guess for two 27" 1440p monitors @ $530 i'm still very happy.


I think the CrossOver 27Q LED has less bezel and more screen. And the white back looks sexy compared to the ACHIEVA's black.


----------



## sroz97

hey guys, im going to order a shimian lite either today or tomorrow. Which one should i get :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-LED-Quad-HD-DVI-2560x1440-16-9-6ms-PC-Monitor-/110833856200?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19ce366ec8

or

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ACHIEVA-27-LED-2560x1440-WQHD-S-IPS-Quad-HD-Monitor-QH270-Lite-/150819190880?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item231d863860


----------



## Jpmxch

Has anyone tried taking apart their IPSI to try to get the dust out from under the glass?


----------



## gasolina2006

hi peoples
my Shimian QH270 Lite after working 4 month just went black yesterday. blue light flashing-no signal mode. tried new cable .huked my tv via hdmi ..shows generic settings in nvidia panel.. no proper resolution. through hdmi connection nvidia gtx 460 seams working as normal.
any guesses ?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sroz97*
> 
> hey guys, im going to order a shimian lite either today or tomorrow. Which one should i get :
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-LED-Quad-HD-DVI-2560x1440-16-9-6ms-PC-Monitor-/110833856200?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19ce366ec8
> or
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ACHIEVA-27-LED-2560x1440-WQHD-S-IPS-Quad-HD-Monitor-QH270-Lite-/150819190880?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item231d863860


Green-sum and BCC are both reliable sellers if that's what you're asking.


----------



## jamdox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Green-sum and BCC are both reliable sellers if that's what you're asking.


I'd hold out. Monoprice is going to be coming out with a monitor soon, and once they get the kinks out of the 27" iMac process (laminating screen to bezel) and that market normalizes, prices should come down for the K-screens as well. So this is basically the worst time to buy one. Three months should make a real difference.

And definitely buy from a company in your home country whenever possible.


----------



## deepanchor

hoooly crap. I read through almost every page of this thread and others. Just pulled the trigger on a shimian from bigclothcraft. He seems to have the best feedback concerning these monitors out of green-sum, red-cap and dreamseller: only one negative review in the last 12 months. Now I'm crossing my fingers. Will post here once it arrives!


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> I'd hold out. Monoprice is going to be coming out with a monitor soon, and once they get the kinks out of the 27" iMac process (laminating screen to bezel) and that market normalizes, prices should come down for the K-screens as well. So this is basically the worst time to buy one. Three months should make a real difference.
> And definitely buy from a company in your home country whenever possible.


You do realize that those monitors use LG (Korean) panels right?


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> I'd hold out. Monoprice is going to be coming out with a monitor soon, and once they get the kinks out of the 27" iMac process (laminating screen to bezel) and that market normalizes, prices should come down for the K-screens as well. So this is basically the worst time to buy one. Three months should make a real difference.
> And definitely buy from a company in your home country whenever possible.


per a statement from Intel, they predict that by 2015 2560x1600 will be the mainstream resolution. there are already two 4096x2160 (4k) models scheduled for sale in 2013 . like i said above, the Dell 2560x1440 models have dropped $300-$400 in the last couple of months (with a low of $484). look for the prices to continue coming down as they release new models.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> per a statement from Intel, they predict that by 2015 2560x1600 will be the mainstream resolution. there are already two 4096x2160 (4k) models scheduled for sale in 2013 . like i said above, the Dell 2560x1440 models have dropped $300-$400 in the last couple of months (with a low of $484). look for the prices to continue coming down as they release new models.


4K monitors are useless.


----------



## jamdox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> You do realize that those monitors use LG (Korean) panels right?


Yeah... Apple is burning through 'em trying to laminate 27" screens to bezels, which is reducing supply. Maybe I wasn't clear that that's my speculation. They're at least having a bump in demand as all the five people who want 27" iMacs upgrade at once.

But the Monoprice monitor will be ~$400, possibly better internals, and definitely easier to RMA.


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> 4K monitors are useless.


i remember reading an article in the early 90's about how 800x600 resolution displays would never catch on because 15-19" screens didn't need that high of a resolution. then Microsoft desinged Windows XP to run at 800x600 in 2001...

my wife is a radiologist and currently uses 4k displays for reading X-Rays. most hospitals already have (or are in the process of getting) 4k displays. based on your statement, i assume you have never seen a 4k display in person.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> i remember reading an article in the early 90's about how 800x600 resolution displays would never catch on because 15-19" screens didn't need that high of a resolution. then Microsoft desinged Windows XP to run at 800x600 in 2001...
> my wife is a radiologist and currently uses 4k displays for reading X-Rays. most hospitals already have (or are in the process of getting) 4k displays. based on your statement, i assume you have never seen a 4k display in person.


We've had 1080p displays for like a decade. No-one is trying to develop 4K content. All movies have been recorded at 1080p for decades.

I don't see it changing anytime soon. Especially when you need a huge monitor to view 4K content because at 27 inches, 4K would make all text too tiny to read.


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> We've had 1080p displays for like a decade. No-one is trying to develop 4K content. All movies have been recorded at 1080p for decades.
> I don't see it changing anytime soon. Especially when you need a huge monitor to view 4K content because at 27 inches, 4K would make all text too tiny to read.


movies are recorded using either film or digital with film being much more common. digital recordings have either a 2k or a 4k native resolution. modern 35mm film can be processed to have a resolution in excess of 4,096 x 3,072. Spider Man 2 (2004) was one of the first movies to be produced at 4k resolution. James Bond films from the 1960's were remasterd using 4k resolution. anything filmed in iMax (70mm) has a resolution up to 9k. so basically anything filmed from about 1960 on can easily be rendered into a 4k resolution. most movie theaters have already upgraded to 4k projectors.

back in the days of VHS and DVD the content on them was 480 or 240 resolution. the original 35mm film used could have been processed into a 4k resolution there just wasn't sufficient media to store the amount of data needed (or a display to handle it). the same holds true now. we all watch Blu Rays at 1920 x 1080 resolution, but that doesn't mean the original film/media was recorded at 1920 x 1080.

the content is already there...


----------



## yodapwnedjoo

I just got my achieva shimian and mine has a problem that I cant seem to figure out,
Everything looks great and have no stuck pixels
BUT on the bottom of the screen there is a line id say 2 pixels high that goes all the way from left to right , the line is showing what would be at the top of the screen.

Its wrapping the image from the top and putting it on the bottom , but i am not missing anything on the top of the screen at all (i can move mouse cursor to top edge of screen and see all of it on the top of the screen. but also see the tip of it on the bottom of screen)
(Does it in bios even)

like with a window full sized i can see the top of the window open (can see red x close window button and tabs ect.) on the very bottom of my screen in the 2 pixel high line .

Sorry for writing the same description three different times lol. Hard to explain and screen capture doesnt show it happening.

Has anyone else experienced this? Know if its possible to fix?


----------



## newbmuzik

I had just purchased an 27" Achieva Shimian after doing some research on what seller I would go through and what monitor brand would be the best choice overall.

Now my monitor is not turning on correctly I assume I bought two DVI-D(DUAL-LINK) in hopes that was the reason for no m display, and still the same problem I shot a video on YouTube showcasing the issue, If anyone can give feedback that would help, I think it is the backlight because I hear sound but no display and when I first turn on the monitor there is no backlight to be seen. Because if it is the back-light then I will feel more secure sending it back and being refunded, but the seller through eBay states that if the monitor works perfect I will be charge round-trip shipping fee's

_______________________The Youtube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJeL08q0VNg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> We've had 1080p displays for like a decade. No-one is trying to develop 4K content. All movies have been recorded at 1080p for decades.
> I don't see it changing anytime soon. Especially when you need a huge monitor to view 4K content because at 27 inches, 4K would make all text too tiny to read.


Films are usually either 2k or 4k, with some analog film going up to 9k.. then again I guess you've never gone to the theater (Yes I know they don't use 4k there.) They do use a higher res then 1080p. IMAX is great because of higher res too.. Let's continue this TV standards mean everything craze of stalling.


----------



## havocG

Green-sum does not answer as to where I have to deliver my monitor to for him to get fixed its getting frustrating


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> We've had 1080p displays for like a decade. No-one is trying to develop 4K content. All movies have been recorded at 1080p for decades.
> I don't see it changing anytime soon. Especially when you need a huge monitor to view 4K content because at 27 inches, 4K would make all text too tiny to read.


Please, distinguish being recorded at 1080p and being downloadable at 1080p.


----------



## Sociocd

I just received my Shimian from red-cap on ebay. I used a cable from my old monitor for the power supply to fit US outlets.

Once I turned it on it looked ok but started flickering on the left half then just kinda sits with a darker tint on that side now. I've tried different outlets thinking it was a power issue. Am I using the wrong cable? I'm running it into a 5870 with the dvi-d it came with. Should I try another dvi cable?

Any thoughts?

Edit: So after more time to look at the issue. It starts happening after 2-3 minutes once I turn it on after it has been off for a while. Before that it looks fine. I'm thinking its a connection issue inside or some kind of heat problem.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sociocd*
> 
> I just received my Shimian from red-cap on ebay. I used a cable from my old monitor for the power supply to fit US outlets.
> Once I turned it on it looked ok but started flickering on the left half then just kinda sits with a darker tint on that side now. I've tried different outlets thinking it was a power issue. Am I using the wrong cable? I'm running it into a 5870 with the dvi-d it came with. Should I try another dvi cable?
> Any thoughts?


I think someone had similar issue not long ago, he probably RMAd it


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## yodapwnedjoo

*UPDATE* got a new dvi-d cable still has the problem
heres picture of bottom of screen showing the taskbar and below that is whats on top of screen google chrome window in this case..
http://i.imgur.com/0L0lr.jpg=20
http://i.imgur.com/YuVjm.jpg

''I just got my achieva shimian and mine has a problem that I cant seem to figure out,
Everything looks great and have no stuck pixels
BUT on the bottom of the screen there is a line id say 2 pixels high that goes all the way from left to right , the line is showing what would be at the top of the screen.

Its wrapping the image from the top and putting it on the bottom , but i am not missing anything on the top of the screen at all (i can move mouse cursor to top edge of screen and see all of it on the top of the screen. but also see the tip of it on the bottom of screen)
(Does it in bios even)

like with a window full sized i can see the top of the window open (can see red x close window button and tabs ect.) on the very bottom of my screen in the 2 pixel high line .

Sorry for writing the same description three different times lol. Hard to explain and screen capture doesnt show it happening.

Has anyone else experienced this? Know if its possible to fix? '''


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yodapwnedjoo*
> 
> *UPDATE* got a new dvi-d cable still has the problem
> heres picture of bottom of screen showing the taskbar and below that is whats on top of screen google chrome window in this case..
> http://i.imgur.com/0L0lr.jpg=20
> http://i.imgur.com/YuVjm.jpg
> ''I just got my achieva shimian and mine has a problem that I cant seem to figure out,
> Everything looks great and have no stuck pixels
> BUT on the bottom of the screen there is a line id say 2 pixels high that goes all the way from left to right , the line is showing what would be at the top of the screen.
> Its wrapping the image from the top and putting it on the bottom , but i am not missing anything on the top of the screen at all (i can move mouse cursor to top edge of screen and see all of it on the top of the screen. but also see the tip of it on the bottom of screen)
> (Does it in bios even)
> like with a window full sized i can see the top of the window open (can see red x close window button and tabs ect.) on the very bottom of my screen in the 2 pixel high line .
> Sorry for writing the same description three different times lol. Hard to explain and screen capture doesnt show it happening.
> Has anyone else experienced this? Know if its possible to fix? '''


i've read this entire post and don't recall seeing a similar issue. i would contact the seller...

i know people are much less likely to post here unless they have a problem, but it seems like everybody buying these over the past couple of months are having issues...


----------



## deepanchor

*update*

So I just got my new shimian lite. Ordered it on a Monday, shipped on a Tuesday and delivered early Thursday morning... talk about fast. Apparently it would have been faster too but they said checking the monitor requires an additional day. The package came wrapped in an additional foam layer. I have to say, this screen just blows me away. The quality and resolution of this thing for the price is just amazing. I was going to order the glass panel one, but decided against it at the last minute because i really didn't want the dust / water streak issues. That said, I was expecting the screen to have a matte finish, but it's actually glossy which I really like. I don't regret buying the lite at all!

Quality: So far I have absolutely 0 dead pixels, which is the thing I was worried about most. There's a very negligible amount of backlight bleeding on the bottom right corner but it can only be seen with black background and even then, only at certain angles. There are no strange noises, the BIOS splash screen shows. Also, I was expecting the stand to be extremely flimsy but it's not actually that bad at all IMO. I can shake my table and it doesn't wiggle around that much at all. My screen has been on for a few hours now, and the power brick is only luke-warm.

Issues: One issue I encountered was that I had the monitor plugged into the dual link DVI-I slot at first. I then got the 'blinking blue led' problem some other people mentioned here. After changing to the dual link DVI-D slot the monitor works perfectly.

I opted for bigclothcraft on ebay even though they are more expensive than sellers like red-cap, dreamseller and green-sum because of their reputation and they really did not let me down. I'll give it a few weeks before leaving my feedback on ebay, but so far this thing is just working beautifully.

Edit: I'm really wondering about the power brick though. It says:

Input: AC 230V ~ 50/60hz 1.2A
Output: DC 24V, 5A

I'm wondering if there will be any long term problems using this brick, since input voltage in canada is AC 120V. Will I need a stepup/stepdown transformer for this?

I looked up the adapter on google and this ebay listing came up: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Global-AC-Adapter-Nanjing-Frontek-FPS0120-05A-FPS012005A-Power-Supply-Cord-/400349820155#ht_2823wt_1365

It says that the adapter is 100-240V AC. Around google lots of people say that this brick should be ok, but i'm still not very sure


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepanchor*
> 
> *update*
> So I just got my new shimian lite. Ordered it on a Monday, shipped on a Tuesday and delivered early Thursday morning... talk about fast. Apparently it would have been faster too but they said checking the monitor requires an additional day. The package came wrapped in an additional foam layer. I have to say, this screen just blows me away. The quality and resolution of this thing for the price is just amazing. I was going to order the glass panel one, but decided against it at the last minute because i really didn't want the dust / water streak issues. That said, I was expecting the screen to have a matte finish, but it's actually glossy which I really like. I don't regret buying the lite at all!
> Quality: So far I have absolutely 0 dead pixels, which is the thing I was worried about most. There's a very negligible amount of backlight bleeding on the bottom right corner but it can only be seen with black background and even then, only at certain angles. There are no strange noises, the BIOS splash screen shows. Also, I was expecting the stand to be extremely flimsy but it's not actually that bad at all IMO. I can shake my table and it doesn't wiggle around that much at all. My screen has been on for a few hours now, and the power brick is only luke-warm.
> Issues: One issue I encountered was that I had the monitor plugged into the dual link DVI-I slot at first. I then got the 'blinking blue led' problem some other people mentioned here. After changing to the dual link DVI-D slot the monitor works perfectly.
> I opted for bigclothcraft on ebay even though they are more expensive than sellers like red-cap, dreamseller and green-sum because of their reputation and they really did not let me down. I'll give it a few weeks before leaving my feedback on ebay, but so far this thing is just working beautifully.
> Edit: I'm really wondering about the power brick though. It says:
> Input: AC 230V ~ 50/60hz 1.2A
> Output: DC 24V, 5A
> I'm wondering if there will be any long term problems using this brick, since input voltage in canada is AC 120V. Will I need a stepup/stepdown transformer for this?
> I looked up the adapter on google and this ebay listing came up: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Global-AC-Adapter-Nanjing-Frontek-FPS0120-05A-FPS012005A-Power-Supply-Cord-/400349820155#ht_2823wt_1365
> It says that the adapter is 100-240V AC. Around google lots of people say that this brick should be ok, but i'm still not very sure


The Korean monitors usually have no problems with dead pixels but some reported slight backlight bleeding.

Most monitors have backlight bleeding though so I'm curious to see how much backlight bleeding is there.


----------



## newbmuzik

*







Can someone test this for me?? Press power on your Achievia Shimian Monitor and when you do and the computer is off, should you get a back-light??

Trying to figure out if my back-light is toast or not, so I don't have to pay out the butt for round-trip shipping fee's. The seller says it may be my power prick, but the brick is reading 23.7v strong and I do get a blue light, but then quickly turn red... Confused please reply and help me out... thanks

Tested dvi cables and they seem both to work on single link monitors...I know that doesn't mean anything, but the back-light seems to be the issue.[/SI*ZE]


----------



## newbmuzik

*







Can someone test this for me?? Press power on your Achievia Shimian Monitor and when you do and the computer is off, should you get a back-light??

Trying to figure out if my back-light is toast or not, so I don't have to pay out the butt for round-trip shipping fee's. The seller says it may be my power prick, but the brick is reading 23.7v strong and I do get a blue light, but then quickly turn red... Confused please reply and help me out... thanks

Tested dvi cables and they seem both to work on single link monitors...I know that doesn't mean anything, but the back-light seems to be the issue.[/SI*ZE]


----------



## deepanchor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbmuzik*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone test this for me?? Press power on your Achievia Shimian Monitor and when you do and the computer is off, should you get a back-light??
> Trying to figure out if my back-light is toast or not, so I don't have to pay out the butt for round-trip shipping fee's. The seller says it may be my power prick, but the brick is reading 23.7v strong and I do get a blue light, but then quickly turn red... Confused please reply and help me out... thanks
> Tested dvi cables and they seem both to work on single link monitors...I know that doesn't mean anything, but the back-light seems to be the issue.[/SI*ZE]


Hey there, I just tried this. I turned my computer off and then hit the power button on the shimian and no, the backlight does not turn on. All that happens is the LED goes orange and starts blinking.


----------



## deepanchor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The Korean monitors usually have no problems with dead pixels but some reported slight backlight bleeding.
> Most monitors have backlight bleeding though so I'm curious to see how much backlight bleeding is there.


I tried taking a picture of it in the dark but I think my camera auto-adjusted to the darkness, so my monitor pretty much just looks like a glowing white rectangle in the picture.
I can say though that it is only slightly noticeable in a dark room with a back background, and is not noticeable at all during normal use.


----------



## alig23

Almost able to convince my wife why this is a good investment!

I have a few questions. I hate paypal, with a passion. If I receive a monitor with might be broken, or have too many dead pixels, how easy is it to just skip the paypal police and just call my bank for a chargeback if the seller seems uncooperative.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepanchor*
> 
> I tried taking a picture of it in the dark but I think my camera auto-adjusted to the darkness, so my monitor pretty much just looks like a glowing white rectangle in the picture.
> I can say though that it is only slightly noticeable in a dark room with a back background, and is not noticeable at all during normal use.


All monitors will have the white rectangle effect because they all have slight backlight bleeding.


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbmuzik*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone test this for me?? Press power on your Achievia Shimian Monitor and when you do and the computer is off, should you get a back-light??
> Trying to figure out if my back-light is toast or not, so I don't have to pay out the butt for round-trip shipping fee's. The seller says it may be my power prick, but the brick is reading 23.7v strong and I do get a blue light, but then quickly turn red... Confused please reply and help me out... thanks
> Tested dvi cables and they seem both to work on single link monitors...I know that doesn't mean anything, but the back-light seems to be the issue.[/SI*ZE]


when i turn on my monitor with the PC off all i get is a flashing blue light. there is no backlighting until the monitor gets a signal from the PC.


----------



## .Griff.

I'm a long term IPSB owner (pics way back in this thread) but I'm trying to help a friend who's received his IPSI screen today and has an issue.

From what I can tell he's having an issue where any image displayed on the screen appears to be overlapped. I.E If he displays a simple photograph onscreen it's like it's been multiplied and overlaps itself leading to a blurry image. Apparently it's the same in BIOS so clearly not a driver/windows related fault.

Has anyone else come across a similar fault?

Edit - He's now sent me a video






I'm not sure if it's a vertical scaling issue but it definitely flickers and there's some vertical separation of the image.


----------



## havocG

Green-Sum has replied might send it after Christmas as the delivery service will be off for a few days


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havocG*
> 
> Green-Sum has replied might send it after Christmas as the delivery service will be off for a few days


When did you order? A two week wait is quite long. I would demand it before Christmas.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> When did you order? A two week wait is quite long. I would demand it before Christmas.


Have fun getting anything before christmas via normal shipping at this time.


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> When did you order? A two week wait is quite long. I would demand it before Christmas.


It's to get it fixed but as the seller is saying I would have to pay for all round shipping might as well get someone local to fix it


----------



## Layo

While visiting friend we went to look up pizza delivery on net, his Shimian made weird nose, then pop like exploding psu and it died. We contacted green-sum about it, let's see what will his reply be. The board inside is completely burnt along with more things.

Best. Day. Ever.


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> While visiting friend we went to look up pizza delivery on net, his Shimian made weird nose, then pop like exploding psu and it died. We contacted green-sum about it, let's see what will his reply be. The board inside is completely burnt along with more things.
> Best. Day. Ever.


great...

now i'm tempted to keep mine unplugged unless i'm using it..............


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> While visiting friend we went to look up pizza delivery on net, his Shimian made weird nose, then pop like exploding psu and it died. We contacted green-sum about it, let's see what will his reply be. The board inside is completely burnt along with more things.
> Best. Day. Ever.


seems like the same thing happen to me my psu seems to be dead don't know what else is wrong (hopefully nothing else) took two weeks to get a address from green-sum gave it but asked if I was gonna pay for the return shipping charge aswell . That would cost the same as getting a new monitor so gonna get it fixed locally and ask for them (greem-sum) to pay for it.


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alig23*
> 
> Almost able to convince my wife why this is a good investment!
> I have a few questions. I hate paypal, with a passion. If I receive a monitor with might be broken, or have too many dead pixels, how easy is it to just skip the paypal police and just call my bank for a chargeback if the seller seems uncooperative.


Fund your PayPal with your credit card, easy chargeback.


----------



## Layo

So green-sum replied and after some decoding of his english we found out, that this is our fault for using it in too hot enviroment (his room is like ice age) and his warranty doesn't cover wrong usage and he offered us another monitor with 10% discount lol.


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> So green-sum replied and after some decoding of his english we found out, that this is our fault for using it in too hot enviroment (his room is like ice age) and his warranty doesn't cover wrong usage and he offered us another monitor with 10% discount lol.


what is the temp in the room?

i can't imagine any room being so hot it fries a PC monitor...

your friend doesn't live in a blast furnace does he?


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> what is the temp in the room?
> i can't imagine any room being so hot it fries a PC monitor...
> your friend doesn't live in a blast furnace does he?


17 degrees?


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> So green-sum replied and after some decoding of his english we found out, that this is our fault for using it in too hot enviroment (his room is like ice age) and his warranty doesn't cover wrong usage and he offered us another monitor with 10% discount lol.


did you mention that you had opened the monitor


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havocG*
> 
> did you mention that you had opened the monitor


He even asked for it.


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> He even asked for it.


he never asked me you should of said you didn't as I believe that voids the warranty before I ship my one back for repairs gonna see if it working yet


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havocG*
> 
> he never asked me you should of said you didn't as I believe that voids the warranty before I ship my one back for repairs gonna see if it working yet


That doesn't matter, you could clearly see there was hell going inside from the outside.


----------



## deepanchor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> While visiting friend we went to look up pizza delivery on net, his Shimian made weird nose, then pop like exploding psu and it died. We contacted green-sum about it, let's see what will his reply be. The board inside is completely burnt along with more things.
> Best. Day. Ever.


Damn, that sucks. How long did he have the Shimian for? What was the power brick he was using?


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## Neocodex

I have the Shimian with tempered glass. 2 actually and 1 died.
I have a new PCB. Does anyone have instructions on how to take these apart?


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepanchor*
> 
> Damn, that sucks. How long did he have the Shimian for? What was the power brick he was using?


Barely 2 months, the one it came with.

He sent us new pcb for $50 + shipping, yay what a ***.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Barely 2 months, the one it came with.
> He sent us new pcb for $50 + shipping, yay what a ***.


How long were you using the monitor for?

Never heard of that problem with the ShiMian monitor.

You should ask for a full exchange.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> How long were you using the monitor for?
> Never heard of that problem with the ShiMian monitor.
> You should ask for a full exchange.


2 months, it's in the post you quoted.... If you mean my dell then 2 weeks.
My friend made chargeback on paypal.


----------



## oblivious

Hey guys... I'm looking to buy a 27 inch Shimian.. Just had a quick question for you all.. How tall and wide is this monitor in inches?


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oblivious*
> 
> Hey guys... I'm looking to buy a 27 inch Shimian.. Just had a quick question for you all.. How tall and wide is this monitor in inches?


Basic math...
23.5'x13.2'


----------



## oblivious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Basic math...
> 23.5'x13.2'


13.2 tall with stand?


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oblivious*
> 
> 13.2 tall with stand?


No, it's just panel. Stand might be adjustable, can't count with it. I'm sitting very low and my dell stand sits at around extra 10-12cm (4-5inches) but you will probably want it higher.


----------



## oblivious

Thats what i was wanting to find out. Total height with stand cause my desk has a hutch on it.. It's 19.5 inches to the bottom of the hutch so i was trying to figure out if a 27 inch monitor would fit.


----------



## Layo

The Dell can go to around 1 inch stand, get pivot monitor but there shouldn't be problem with normal one.


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oblivious*
> 
> Thats what i was wanting to find out. Total height with stand cause my desk has a hutch on it.. It's 19.5 inches to the bottom of the hutch so i was trying to figure out if a 27 inch monitor would fit.


well to tell the truth if it disrupts the air flow i would be wary as it it could overheat


----------



## Aden Florian

Just came here to mention mine just started a faint buzzing sound, went on for a few minutes before I realized where it was coming from, then turned it off and on a couple times and faded away after a few seconds. I've had it for a couple months.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*
> 
> Just came here to mention mine just started a faint buzzing sound, went on for a few minutes before I realized where it was coming from, then turned it off and on a couple times and faded away after a few seconds. I've had it for a couple months.


My old TN made that sound while viewing mostly white pages.

Update on my friends shimian, we packed the monitor back in the box how it ended, asked green-sum for his adress so we can ship it back and receive full refund, he refused to pass it, we made paypal chargeback saying it broke and seller refuses to communicate and change it, pasted his messages, informed green about the chargeback and he went nuts with suing us. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## borgqueenx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> My old TN made that sound while viewing mostly white pages.
> Update on my friends shimian, we packed the monitor back in the box how it ended, asked green-sum for his adress so we can ship it back and receive full refund, he refused to pass it, we made paypal chargeback saying it broke and seller refuses to communicate and change it, pasted his messages, informed green about the chargeback and he went nuts with suing us. Let's see how this goes.


ouch. how did he get nuts with sueing you? what did he say in his defense to paypal?

i know i would file a complaint against whoever ells me somesthing that doesnt work properly or like it should, and choose to ignore me or do not honour their warrenty/ ship back promise.
if they say they give 1 year warrenty for example, paypal should refund me if warrenty is not honoured the 355 day of the purchase. Because not giving warrenty to me is a violation of ebay because the item page is what you will get. not like thats going to happen but damn i'd try to ruinin his salesmanlife.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borgqueenx*
> 
> ouch. how did he get nuts with sueing you? what did he say in his defense to paypal?
> i know i would file a complaint against whoever ells me somesthing that doesnt work properly or like it should, and choose to ignore me or do not honour their warrenty/ ship back promise.
> if they say they give 1 year warrenty for example, paypal should refund me if warrenty is not honoured the 355 day of the purchase. Because not giving warrenty to me is a violation of ebay because the item page is what you will get. not like thats going to happen but damn i'd try to ruinin his salesmanlife.


He didn't respond and I doubt he will. He's trying to make it look like my friend didn't like the monitor so he set it on fire.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> He didn't respond and I doubt he will. He's trying to make it look like my friend didn't like the monitor so he set it on fire.


After pages and pages of complaints, you sound a little immature.

I'm starting to doubt your "friend" of yours even exists.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> After pages and pages of complaints, you sound a little immature.
> I'm starting to doubt your "friend" of yours even exists.


Don't worry, everyone flames me for stating the truth.


----------



## andy4theherd

just an FYI...

Best Buy had the Dell 27" IPS 2560x1440 (U2713HM) on sale yesterday for $559.


----------



## Kane2207

Hi, I brought one of these a while back based on the feedback on this site.

Great monitor for what I paid, arrived quickly with no visible defects etc (from what I can see). I got the base version (no hardened glass), never had a problem with it.


----------



## andy4theherd

Monoprice has released their 27" IPS LED CrystalPro Monitor WQHD 2560x1440. has a 1 year warranty and a 5 dead pixel return policy.

$351 plus shipping (Use code: CATALOG12 to get an extra $39 off)

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=113&cp_id=11307&cs_id=1130703&p_id=9579&seq=1&format=2&ref=cj


----------



## sprak74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> Monoprice has released their 27" IPS LED CrystalPro Monitor WQHD 2560x1440. has a 1 year warranty and a 5 dead pixel return policy.
> $351 plus shipping (Use code: CATALOG12 to get an extra $39 off)
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=113&cp_id=11307&cs_id=1130703&p_id=9579&seq=1&format=2&ref=cj


Good to know. Ebay is going to loose money on this one.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprak74*
> 
> Good to know. Ebay is going to loose money on this one.


I find this statement from the MonoPrice website to be a bit misleading:
Quote:


> Additionally, we are so confident of the quality of these displays that we are guaranteeing these monitor will have less than 5 dead pixels. If you can count 5 dead pixels anywhere on the screen, we'll give you a new one. By comparison, the industry standard, even for industry leaders like Apple and LG, is 10 dead pixels or even more.


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprak74*
> 
> Good to know. Ebay is going to loose money on this one.


i think if anything it will drive the Shimian/Catleaps back down to the prices they were (and should be IMO). most have increased almost $100 over the last several months...


----------



## jockeyjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jockeyjohn*
> 
> After waiting a week for DHL to come by and pick up the dead monitor, I called emailed Green-Sum to see what was going on. They said that DHL had tried to call me and that they wanted a different number. I then called DHL to see if they had indeed tried to call me or stop by with a call-tag. NOPE. DHL did some digging and we found out that they HAD NOT filed a claim as they mentioned, they had filled out paperwork for a "trace" as they call it. SO, I email Green-sum and told them that DHL had NOT tried to call me and that they (green-sum) had not filed any claim paperwork.
> Here is their reply to my 3 messages sent.
> 
> ----
> Hi,
> Sorry for your inconvenience. We are going to claim it to DHL.
> ----
> I will keep track of this and see what it going on with the seller...I don't want them dragging their feet to get out of any refund. At this rate I will just get my money back from them, (they offered a replacement or refund) . I drove up to Denver this past week and bought the Auria monitor from Microcenter instead of waiting thru their games. Worked out of the box with my Win 7 GTX460 machine and my Hackintosh with GT640.
> Jim


Well...after a week or so of back and forth with Green-Sum, I had confirmation that DHL was coming to pick the thing back up. Filled out the paperwork and away she went. 2 days to Korea, and a reply right away from the seller. They checked the monitor and asked if I wanted another one or my $$ back. I said Money back. I had already purchased an Auria from Microcenter while dealing with this one. The next day I had an e-mail from Paypal saying the $$ was returned...confirmed with AMEX that it was on my card and that was it. No real big deal...they were easy to work with and responded quickly to my emails. I guess that if I did not know about the Auria or the one that is at Mono Price...i would have had them send me another. So....that is my story and that is it. Hope others will have as good of luck with Green Sum (at least with a working version).

Jim


----------



## andy4theherd

and like clockwork the $1k Apple Cinema is down to $700...

http://www.frys.com/product/6406652

hopefully a few other companies start producing these and drive the prices even further down.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> i think if anything it will drive the Shimian/Catleaps back down to the prices they were (and should be IMO). most have increased almost $100 over the last several months...


That's laughable. $400 for a 1440p S-IPS panel is a bargain. Especially when a Dell U2711 is much pricier but has inferior image quality because of the AG.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> *I think I am going to sell mine soon and go with Microcenter* just for warranty sake


Wait... what? Lol. After reading all your posts about how great this monitor is? You crack me up.


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> That's laughable. $400 for a 1440p S-IPS panel is a bargain. Especially when a Dell U2711 is much pricier but has inferior image quality because of the AG.


the U2711 was on sale for $489 a month ago. i just posted the new Monoprice S-IPS for $351. i'm not really sure how $400 for a cheaply built monitor sold by an idividual on ebay is a "bargain". especially when that same cheaply built ebay monitor was $285 three months ago. then you read the last 10-15 pages of this thread and all the different people having issues with it and having to jump through 700 hoops in order to get it resolved with several eventually turning it over to their credit card company or paypal...

but then again you did try and convince me that there wasn't any 4k media content out there and we wouldn't see "pointless" 4k monitors catch on any time in the new future...


----------



## kazzjohnson

Hey guys, is buzzing sound from my Shimian normal when reading text on white background? The frequency of buzzing sound changes depending on font size.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> Hey guys, is buzzing sound from my Shimian normal when reading text on white background? The frequency of buzzing sound changes depending on font size.


How noticeable is the buzzing? Most monitors buzz a little.


----------



## kazzjohnson

It's subtle, but easy to hear from sitting distance. You can't not notice it while reading an article on Wikipedia, for example.

When it's some other page (like this forum), it's completely quiet.


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> It's subtle, but easy to hear from sitting distance. You can't not notice it while reading an article on Wikipedia, for example.
> When it's some other page (like this forum), it's completely quiet.


there was a fairly widespread issue with the 27" iMac's buzzing whith a certain brightness/background combination.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> Hey guys, is buzzing sound from my Shimian normal when reading text on white background? The frequency of buzzing sound changes depending on font size.


Not sure if its normal but I sure have it.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> there was a fairly widespread issue with the 27" iMac's buzzing whith a certain brightness/background combination.


I just want to have peace of mind. It can buzz as much as it wants as long as I'm assured it won't die on me.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> I just want to have peace of mind. It can buzz as much as it wants as long as I'm assured it won't die on me.


Well, if it makes you feel any better, my Catleap buzzes slightly. I can actually make a whole range of different buzzes, depending on what's on screen and (more importantly) what refresh rate I have my monitor set at. The higher the refresh rate, the higher and more pronounced the buzz is.

Oh, I got my Catleap back in March 2012 ("2B" version) and it's still going strong.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Well, if it makes you feel any better, my Catleap buzzes slightly. I can actually make a whole range of different buzzes, depending on what's on screen and (more importantly) what refresh rate I have my monitor set at. The higher the refresh rate, the higher and more pronounced the buzz is.
> Oh, I got my Catleap back in March 2012 ("2B" version) and it's still going strong.


Honestly, it doesn't make me feel any better because you and me have practically the same monitor.







But thanks for trying, heh.

My Shimian is exactly 6 months old now. Without any usable warranty (outside of South Korea, that is), I can't help feeling uneasy about the problem until someone can confirm that the sounds in question aren't malicious. Perhaps someone who's had the same thing happen to them for more than a year without monitor dying.

Speaking of which, when did you notice those sounds if your Catleap is about 9 months old? I think I've had that problem for about 2 months (guesstimating).


----------



## Neocodex

Update

After +3 months red-cap sent me a new PCB for my tempered glass shimian.

shortly after getting the screen it just died and only displayed blacklight with no picture.

The PCB was the green rev-02
the new PCB was also a green rev-02

changed the PCB, made sure all connections were solid, tested with no luck. blue LED on, recognized by windows, no picture, just blacklight.

I suspect its not the PCB, but a cable issue or an issue with the panel itself.


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocodex*
> 
> Update
> After +3 months red-cap sent me a new PCB for my tempered glass shimian.
> shortly after getting the screen it just died and only displayed blacklight with no picture.
> The PCB was the green rev-02
> the new PCB was also a green rev-02
> changed the PCB, made sure all connections were solid, tested with no luck. blue LED on, recognized by windows, no picture, just blacklight.
> I suspect its not the PCB, but a cable issue or an issue with the panel itself.


sorry to hear that how does one find the problem if we do come across one that is internal


----------



## skalman

Just discovered that apparently, when I connected the DVI cable on the back of the monitor, I didn't use both screws to tighten it. However, it seems impossible to use both at the same time. Connecting a cable might sound easy, but as I'm failing, I'd be glad to get some tips.

Since my last monitor started glitching in the DVI connector, I'm getting worried. If I move the cable, the image is disturbed in different ways. Now, I'm not saying this is weird since it isn't properly connected, but I just don't want the connector to be worn out because the cable isn't secured.
I have a Shimian QH270.


----------



## Inciter

I am now a member of this "exclusive" club








Unfortunately my Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite stopped working after about a week.
When I turn on the computer, turn the backlight and the LED is solid blue, but no picture on the screen.
There is also a high frequency sound from the rear of the screen.
Sounds a bit like Neocodex's problem.
If only the backlight is connected the noice is gone.
as soon as the image-controller board (not sure what else to call it) is connected and power on the noise comes (even if the DVI cable isn't connected).


----------



## kilab

Hi guys,
I to am a member of the Shimian club. It has not been all smooth sailing for me unfortunately.
I have a little problem.
My Shimian seems to be having a wig out with my machine as of this morning. Was running fine until around midnight last night.I have two monitors and have tested both dvi ports on my card with the good monitor so I know the card is working fine.As soon as I plug the Shimian in all screens go out and I get a dxgkrnl.sys+b3d53 crash from Blue screen veiwer. Obviously crashing the driver.
Had updated to 12.11 beta drivers yesterday morning and all was well but uninstalled/cleaned and rolled back to 12.10 with no luck.I have power to monitor (flashing blue light ) but if plugged to PC on boot or after in I don't even get any backlight.If I have my Lg monitor plugged in and then plug in the shimian after boot all displays go. Tried going to device manager and disabling all monitors to see if it would detect but no joy.No picture at all on boot.
Bad DVI-D cable? Can't check this until 2nd Jan







I don't know i'm out of ideas.
Cheers in advance for any help.

BTW running win 8 x64
i7 860
Asus 7870 GPU
Gigabyte p55a-ud4 mobo
Corsair XMS 3 8gb ram
Corsair 750w PSU


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilab*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I to am a member of the Shimian club. It has not been all smooth sailing for me unfortunately.
> I have a little problem.
> My Shimian seems to be having a wig out with my machine as of this morning. Was running fine until around midnight last night.I have two monitors and have tested both dvi ports on my card with the good monitor so I know the card is working fine.As soon as I plug the Shimian in all screens go out and I get a dxgkrnl.sys+b3d53 crash from Blue screen veiwer. Obviously crashing the driver.
> Had updated to 12.11 beta drivers yesterday morning and all was well but uninstalled/cleaned and rolled back to 12.10 with no luck.I have power to monitor (flashing blue light ) but if plugged to PC on boot or after in I don't even get any backlight.If I have my Lg monitor plugged in and then plug in the shimian after boot all displays go. Tried going to device manager and disabling all monitors to see if it would detect but no joy.No picture at all on boot.
> Bad DVI-D cable? Can't check this until 2nd Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know i'm out of ideas.
> Cheers in advance for any help.
> BTW running win 8 x64
> i7 860
> Asus 7870 GPU
> Gigabyte p55a-ud4 mobo
> Corsair XMS 3 8gb ram
> Corsair 750w PSU


what GPU you running might not be able to run it? maybe not as it was working before could be a system update
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inciter*
> 
> I am now a member of this "exclusive" club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite stopped working after about a week.
> When I turn on the computer, turn the backlight and the LED is solid blue, but no picture on the screen.
> There is also a high frequency sound from the rear of the screen.
> Sounds a bit like Neocodex's problem.
> If only the backlight is connected the noice is gone.
> as soon as the image-controller board (not sure what else to call it) is connected and power on the noise comes (even if the DVI cable isn't connected).


what has your supplier said best to find out what they have to say about getting replacement or you could always get a refund. check what eBay/Amazon say before you tinker with your monitor I have been told that they use low end components for assembly most people are OK with it and you have some that run into problems still they will advise to get it fixed locally as the price of all round shipment might be more and quicker ( warranty only for Korea) before you do start check that your cables are not the problem (try different one's) it could be your graphics card check to see if its one that is recommended .


----------



## kilab

Problem solved -Bad DVI-D cable.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilab*
> 
> Problem solved -Bad DVI-D cable.


Sweeeet!


----------



## Inciter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havocG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Inciter*
> 
> I am now a member of this "exclusive" club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite stopped working after about a week.
> When I turn on the computer, turn the backlight and the LED is solid blue, but no picture on the screen.
> There is also a high frequency sound from the rear of the screen.
> Sounds a bit like Neocodex's problem.
> If only the backlight is connected the noice is gone.
> as soon as the image-controller board (not sure what else to call it) is connected and power on the noise comes (even if the DVI cable isn't connected).
> 
> 
> 
> what has your supplier said best to find out what they have to say about getting replacement or you could always get a refund. check what eBay/Amazon say before you tinker with your monitor I have been told that they use low end components for assembly most people are OK with it and you have some that run into problems still they will advise to get it fixed locally as the price of all round shipment might be more and quicker ( warranty only for Korea) before you do start check that your cables are not the problem (try different one's) it could be your graphics card check to see if its one that is recommended .
Click to expand...

I tested the cable on my old 22" (1680x1050) monitor without any problems. The 27" has solid light (meaning it has some sort of signal).
I doubt that its the GFX. (HD 6950 1GB) as it did work for a week and still works with the old screen


----------



## Applemanic

Hey guys. I'm a new member to this forum. I bought an Achieva Shimian monitor. Just got it a couple of days ago. I've been trying to connect it with my Mac Mini 2012 and haven't been successful. I have an old Macbook pro pre 2009 and was able to test it that way and it works fine there however, I've tried it with my Mac Mini in every imaginable way, (using and hdmi to dvi, mini display to dvi cables etc.) and no luck. I even went and bought a cable that has in one end dvi and hdmi on the other and also no go. I've seen postings asking the same questions but haven't seen an answer to it. has anyone out there been successful in connecting it to a Mac Mini 2012. thanx, I would greatly appreciate a response to guide me in the right direction.


----------



## Inciter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applemanic*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm a new member to this forum. I bought an Achieva Shimian monitor. Just got it a couple of days ago. I've been trying to connect it with my Mac Mini 2012 and haven't been successful. I have an old Macbook pro pre 2009 and was able to test it that way and it works fine there however, I've tried it with my Mac Mini in every imaginable way, (using and hdmi to dvi, mini display to dvi cables etc.) and no luck. I even went and bought a cable that has in one end dvi and hdmi on the other and also no go. I've seen postings asking the same questions but haven't seen an answer to it. has anyone out there been successful in connecting it to a Mac Mini 2012. thanx, I would greatly appreciate a response to guide me in the right direction.


My guess would be that your Mac Mini doesnt support Dual-link DVI or the 2560x1440 resolution that most Achieva monitors need.
The only monitor (to my knowledge) that do support Single-link DVI or another resolution than 2560x1440 is the Achieva Shimian QH270-IPSMS (multi-input version)


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> Honestly, it doesn't make me feel any better because you and me have practically the same monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thanks for trying, heh.
> My Shimian is exactly 6 months old now. Without any usable warranty (outside of South Korea, that is), I can't help feeling uneasy about the problem until someone can confirm that the sounds in question aren't malicious. Perhaps someone who's had the same thing happen to them for more than a year without monitor dying.
> Speaking of which, when did you notice those sounds if your Catleap is about 9 months old? I think I've had that problem for about 2 months (guesstimating).


I noticed it right away. The buzzing has been present since day one. You can fix the buzzing actually but I didn't feel like opening up my monitor again to epoxy the buzzing choke.


----------



## malemansd

I wish I had good news to report about my Shimian QH270-IPSMS...I had mine for 3 months and this morning when I turned my computer on, the monitor failed. It displays the built-in on-screen display just fine (DVI/HDMI/RGB)...and the other on-screen displays (brightness/contrast, etc.)...but when I hook up a source to any of the HDMI, DVI or RGB inputs, I get absolutely nothing--black screen.

Anyone had any history with such a failure? Either in repairing it or getting it replaced from one of these South Korean sellers?

Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Applemanic

thanx Inciter for your reply. I guess I have no chance at hooking it up with my Mac Mini. I was looking at the specs and it looks like I got the QH270-IPSI. That's ok though because I'm in the process of building a Hackintosh, It should be able to use it then. thanx again.


----------



## EGPWS

Hey everyone, I've read these forums for a long time while waiting for my Shimian IPSI to arrive from dream-seller.

First time I turned it on, I was pleasantly surprised to a nice screen with just 1 dead pixel and virtually no backlight bleed. After a few minutes though, my heart completely sank. The screen flashes white lines, then goes black, leaving the backlight with a blue led on. After re-starting the monitor, it flashes and turns off after a few seconds. I am completely devastated as I have been waiting for this monitor for almost 2 weeks now.









Did anyone else ever have this problem, if so is there anything I can do to try and fix it? I used different DVI cables without success. I already contacted dream-seller for a possible refund. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Koehler

It seems buzzing is common in many new monitors.


----------



## B-13

edit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit editedit edit edit


----------



## kilab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malemansd*
> 
> I wish I had good news to report about my Shimian QH270-IPSMS...I had mine for 3 months and this morning when I turned my computer on, the monitor failed. It displays the built-in on-screen display just fine (DVI/HDMI/RGB)...and the other on-screen displays (brightness/contrast, etc.)...but when I hook up a source to any of the HDMI, DVI or RGB inputs, I get absolutely nothing--black screen.
> Anyone had any history with such a failure? Either in repairing it or getting it replaced from one of these South Korean sellers?
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


Try replacing the dvi-d cable first if you havent already.It pays to rule out the inexpensive options first.I thought mine had died and replaced cable,held breath,and away it went.
also do you have a second monitor to test your graphics card?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> Most likely going to sell mine and get new MonoPrice one.
> *I've had mine since November 7th 2012*


What's MonoPrice?


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> What's MonoPrice?


Go to monoprice.com and prepare for tech geek heaven.

They're basically a high quality seller of parts, speakers, cell accessories, etc for very good prices.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhazard451*
> 
> Go to monoprice.com and prepare for tech geek heaven.
> They're basically a high quality seller of parts, speakers, cell accessories, etc for very good prices.


Ahh I see.

Thanks I'll have a look.


----------



## oobble

I would like to get one of these monitors, but I was looking for an ISPB with the glass covering the entire face of the monitor because it looks nice and sleek like the Apple display. I found this one from dream-seller. Has anyone purchased this one and can confirm it is infact IPSB, and not IPSI?


----------



## lancorp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applemanic*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm a new member to this forum. I bought an Achieva Shimian monitor. Just got it a couple of days ago. I've been trying to connect it with my Mac Mini 2012 and haven't been successful. I have an old Macbook pro pre 2009 and was able to test it that way and it works fine there however, I've tried it with my Mac Mini in every imaginable way, (using and hdmi to dvi, mini display to dvi cables etc.) and no luck. I even went and bought a cable that has in one end dvi and hdmi on the other and also no go. I've seen postings asking the same questions but haven't seen an answer to it. has anyone out there been successful in connecting it to a Mac Mini 2012. thanx, I would greatly appreciate a response to guide me in the right direction.


First off, if your cable is HDMI --> DVI, that will not work. HDMI has 1920x1080 max resolution. Your monitor has 2560x1440. What you need is the actual Apple brand Dual-link DVI adapter. It connects to the displayport/thunderbolt port and outputs to DUAL LINK DVI. That should work. The adapter is expensive, though. About $100 US. I have not seen any "compatible" adapters that do the same thing.


----------



## Applemanic

Thank you Lancorp. I already tried that. I bought the Apple mini display port to dual link-dvi adapter (and you are right it's a bit pricy $100.00) I would have gladly kept it if it had worked but it did not work with it either. Do you have any ideas as to what I might be doing wrong. Like I said, if I connect it to my old MacBook Pro it works but of course, I don't get the best resolution from it. I wish it worked with my new Mac Mini . I got lucky and got a otherwise perfect monitor. No dead pixils or anything. Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applemanic*
> 
> Thank you Lancorp. I already tried that. I bought the Apple mini display port to dual link-dvi adapter (and you are right it's a bit pricy $100.00) I would have gladly kept it if it had worked but it did not work with it either. Do you have any ideas as to what I might be doing wrong. Like I said, if I connect it to my old MacBook Pro it works but of course, I don't get the best resolution from it. I wish it worked with my new Mac Mini . I got lucky and got a otherwise perfect monitor. No dead pixils or anything. Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated.


http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1489591&page=5
Quote:


> In order to get full use of these display 2560 X 1440 resolution, you need the appropriate interface. If you use the mini DP to HDMI adapter you will be stuck at 1920 X 1200, what a waste if your monitor supports greater resolutions. *I suggest purchasing at minimum the mini DP to DVI adapter at $30 so that you can get the 2560 X 1440 resolution. I went even better interface and am using a mini DP to Display Port cable which has a higher transfer rate and passes audio if so inclined to use. I have the Yamakasi Q271 Retina display, it is so sweet in this configuration as this model has Display Port interface. Both CrossOver, Achieva and Yamakasi have models with display port interface. I highly recommend going with these models over use of bulky DVI connections. Bought mine here in Korea for 500,000 KWon ($482).*


----------



## Kane2207

He has a 'Retina' display huh?

Good God, I loathe Apples marketing machine...


----------



## conwa

Im about to buy the Shimian from Green sum on e-bay...

I only have one question:

Do u guys recommend the pixel perfect version thats 40 bucks more?
http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Perfect-Pixel-New-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-LED-S-IPS-2560x1440-HD-Monitor-/140886763636?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item20cd816874

Or is the chance i have stuck pixels that low, that i can just order a non pixel perfect..

Im from holland and sending the monitor back to S-Korea is as expensive as the monitor itself...


----------



## EGPWS

I ordered a IPSB from dream-seller, I also really wanted the glass to cover the entire screen. But sadly it turned out to be an IPSI, and to be honest I really liked it. I like the texture on the bezel and the general look is very good.
If you're sure you wouldn't like the IPSI, I would suggest getting a lite possibly from red-cap because I'm just about to go to fedex to return mine to dream-seller as it freezes after a minute of use.

Good luck!


----------



## evilminist

I got mine today, and I must say its a beauty. Makes my old 21" Gateway seem cruddy in comparison.
What I did notice was a bit of screen flickering, which seems to be related to my ATI Overdrive (weird, I know), but other than that, its essentially a perfect panel in all aspects.
Also, when they said power brick...its literally a brick. Almost twice as big as the Samsung ones o_o


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Im about to buy the Shimian from Green sum on e-bay...
> I only have one question:
> Do u guys recommend the pixel perfect version thats 40 bucks more?
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Perfect-Pixel-New-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-LED-S-IPS-2560x1440-HD-Monitor-/140886763636?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item20cd816874
> Or is the chance i have stuck pixels that low, that i can just order a non pixel perfect..
> Im from holland and sending the monitor back to S-Korea is as expensive as the monitor itself...


The pixel perfect guarantee is worth the extra money it I think.


----------



## oobble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EGPWS*
> 
> I ordered a IPSB from dream-seller, I also really wanted the glass to cover the entire screen. But sadly it turned out to be an IPSI, and to be honest I really liked it. I like the texture on the bezel and the general look is very good.
> If you're sure you wouldn't like the IPSI, I would suggest getting a lite possibly from red-cap because I'm just about to go to fedex to return mine to dream-seller as it freezes after a minute of use.
> Good luck!


Thanks a lot for the information.


----------



## PandaSPUR

I''ll confirm what he said, IPSB no longer exists from what sellers told me when I was buying my monitor back in October. I have an IPSI, a few pages back I posted up a review with a bunch of pics.

I'm hoping my monitor stays good... But so far, after having it for over 2 months, I've only had one issue with it.
It started up with random colored lines one time in November, hasnt happened since.

I'd say the monitor is on about 40% of the time, on standby 59% of the time, and the other 1% of time is when power goes out (circuit breaker trips, hurricane sandy hit, etc).

No buzzing or other weird issues thus far.

Hopefully AMEX will cover me if something does go wrong lol.


----------



## nitrubbb

So who should I buy this monitor from ? Live in europe


----------



## lawwills

I bought my ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite from Green-Sum for £229 and was hit by customs for an extra £43.72.

You can't appreciate how good the picture is until you see one of these in person! I hadn't noticed how dull the colours were on my AOC 23.6 inch before now.

Very pleased with the monitor so far, I didn't use the included DVI cable as I had my own. I have one stuck pixel in the upper left corner and a very small amount of backlit bleeding at the top of the screen. I have tried to run those youtube videos that flash the screen quickly to try to 'unstick' them, but not had any success so far, has anyone successfully done this? how long did it take?

I can hear a very slight buzzing if the screen is displaying a lot of white, which I understand is common with these monitors. I shall be contacting the seller about this and seeing what he suggests. I am aware of people opening up these monitors and putting something on the component.

If anyone has any questions go ahead!


----------



## Neocodex

Just poping in to remind everyone to avoid red-cap.
I got a PM from another member here who is having the same problem with the screen and the seller basically telling us to f-off


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The pixel perfect guarantee is worth the extra money it I think.


I disagree. The listing states you could still have up to 1 dead pixel with "pixel perfect". You're paying a premium for a non-guarantee.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhazard451*
> 
> I disagree. The listing states you could still have up to 1 dead pixel with "pixel perfect". You're paying a premium for a non-guarantee.


Most marketed monitors from Dell, LG, Samsung, Benq, etc come with dead pixels whether you like it or not. Sometimes you just can't see them.

1 dead pixel is nothing. I've seen Benq monitors with 3 or more dead pixels on their monitors when they should be checking more vigorously.

The perfect pixel guarantee is worth it because guaranteeing that 1 dead pixel is the most the monitor will have for an extra $40 is an excellent proposition.


----------



## PandaSPUR

Read the specific seller's "pixel perfect" policy first though. I know some say they test by looking at the monitor from standard viewing distance, and if you cant see the dead pixel from that distance, it doesnt count.

Doesnt sound bad, but imo it gives the seller too much leeway to give monitors that actually arent perfect.


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawwills*
> 
> I bought my ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite from Green-Sum for £229 and was hit by customs for an extra £43.72.
> You can't appreciate how good the picture is until you see one of these in person! I hadn't noticed how dull the colours were on my AOC 23.6 inch before now.
> Very pleased with the monitor so far, I didn't use the included DVI cable as I had my own. I have one stuck pixel in the upper left corner and a very small amount of backlit bleeding at the top of the screen. I have tried to run those youtube videos that flash the screen quickly to try to 'unstick' them, but not had any success so far, has anyone successfully done this? how long did it take?
> I can hear a very slight buzzing if the screen is displaying a lot of white, which I understand is common with these monitors. I shall be contacting the seller about this and seeing what he suggests. I am aware of people opening up these monitors and putting something on the component.
> If anyone has any questions go ahead!


same thing happen to me have too look at the policies as it states that you would have to pay for customs I have noticed that green-sum doesn't come up on the UK Ebay so I would buy one from a seller that comes up on your countries Ebay.


----------



## Matty1321

Hello everyone, I'm a new member to the club. As of a month ago I received my panel, the QH-270 Lite, from a very questionable eBay seller. (DHsummer) Which apparently he was so shady that eBay removed his store.. The good news is right before he got shut down I received the monitor, thank god! I paid $309 Shipped and got 1 dead pixel which is completley un-noticable, no blacklight bleed, and no BUZZING!!! It came with a 110v PS. As of now I'm completley satisfied with the purchase. I'm hoping for the best for every Shiman owner and I'll post any updates I get on this russian roulette of $300+ dollars that we're all playing.


----------



## lawwills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havocG*
> 
> same thing happen to me have too look at the policies as it states that you would have to pay for customs I have noticed that green-sum doesn't come up on the UK Ebay so I would buy one from a seller that comes up on your countries Ebay.


Yeah I was fully expecting to pay a little bit extra to customs. When I ordered late last month from green-sum he did have a listing on UK ebay in £.


----------



## trUk1L

What the hell happened?

























I WANT 1440p res NOOOOW
Still says it will be mailed by Monday







I hoping to god that doesnt change. I have tuesday and wednesday off, a whole 2 and 1/2 days to test it out


----------



## evilminist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trUk1L*
> 
> What the hell happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT 1440p res NOOOOW
> Still says it will be mailed by Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hoping to god that doesnt change. I have tuesday and wednesday off, a whole 2 and 1/2 days to test it out


Something similar happened to be (although, it was with FedEx and shipped to Canada, but I'm sure its about the same procedure).
What happens is that they will advance clear the package through customs before it actually arrives in the country to avoid delays. And because customs is done in the UK and not in Korea, that's why its posted in UK. You'll be surprised how fast they work too...mine arrived 2 days earlier than it said it would =P


----------



## SubSolar

I have a Radeon 7970 with a Shimian 27" monitor hooked up to the dual link DVI port. I want to add another cheap Korean monitor but don't have another dual link DVI port. I could get a DVI -> Minidisplayport active adapter but they are $100 and seem to have mixed reviews on reliability.

I was thinking of just adding another video card, the cheapest I can find that has a dual link DVI. My question is, will I have to deal with Crossfire, or is that optional? When I play games I just want to be able to play on my Radeon 7970 and one monitor, not two monitors and two video cards. Will this just work like it does not or will I have to disable the new cheap video card or something?


----------



## trUk1L

FINALLY DELIVERED W0000000000
Bought from BCC, it's pretty much pixel perfect. I can't see any stuck or dead pixels and the BLB is pretty minimal.








(1360x768 left; 2560x1440 right)


----------



## danw635

.


----------



## JNovster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danw635*
> 
> I purchased the Achevia Shimian from dreamseller on ebay. It got here within 4 days, very fast from Korea. I've been using it with no issues for about a week. Its connected to an AMD 6970. I paid for the Perfect Pixel premium they offer but I still got 1 bad pixel. UDPixel helped a bit.
> 
> Today: the thing stopped displaying and image! The back light is on and my computer still recognizes that the display is attached, but it doesn't show an image anymore. I have contacted dreamseller on ebay and will post back here with the results.
> 
> I have power cycled the whole thing several times. Does anyone have any advice on how to fix this? I'd really hate to have to mail it back to Korea.


Made an account to reply to this (sorry for lurking







).

Same exact thing happened to me, Ill explain my story.

Got it out of the box and it was working fine for about 2 hours, left for a while, then came back to a blank screen with the back light glowing brightly. Computer still recognized it and everything, just no image. I tried everything from different cable configurations and all, nothing brought it back to the original condition. I contacted Dream Seller and he told me it was likely the power as I did not have the correct adapter for Canada, even though I thought it would work based on others recommendation in this thread. Since then it has worked on occasion, sometimes the entire day until I turn it off and then back on, then it shows the blank screen again. It seems the longer I keep it off and unplugged the greater chance I have of it showing something when I do plug it in to test. I have a suspicion that it might not be getting enough power initially to "start up" the image. I have since ordered a replacement AC adapter with the correct polarity and voltage that works on worldwide input voltages (Canada included) and I hope this is going to solve the problem.

If you find anything to make it work consistently let me know, I will also reply in this thread once I receive the adapter to let you know if it works.

Good luck man

Edit: I have also tried reseating the internal cables in case there was a cable loose or something, still no luck.


----------



## danw635

I have just opened the monitor and I reseated all of the cables. The image came back! but it disappears from time to time. I assume that this is an issue with the internal cables and nothing more. I haven't tested this for long though, so I cant say for sure.

I have the 110v-240v power brick and here in the US I am getting 115 volts and I get 24 out of the brick, so I don't think that is the issue.

@JNovster: If the display worked for 2 hours, then the PSU is probably not the issue. But anything is possible here.


----------



## JNovster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danw635*
> 
> I have just opened the monitor and I reseated all of the cables. The image came back! but it disappears from time to time. I assume that this is an issue with the internal cables and nothing more. I haven't tested this for long though, so I cant say for sure.
> 
> I have the 110v-240v power brick and here in the US I am getting 115 volts and I get 24 out of the brick, so I don't think that is the issue.
> 
> @JNovster: If the display worked for 2 hours, then the PSU is probably not the issue. But anything is possible here.


I thought that as well, how can it be the PSU if it runs from time to time.

Anyways its the last area that I can try to fix, if it doesn't work im going to be contacting Dream Seller again for a replacement.


----------



## danw635

@JNovster: Do you have a multimeter? You could test the output voltages of the power brick to see if it works.

The display has been working great for the last few hours since I reseated the cables. Try reseating them again and make sure they're secured with tape or something.


----------



## JNovster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danw635*
> 
> @JNovster: Do you have a multimeter? You could test the output voltages of the power brick to see if it works.
> 
> The display has been working great for the last few hours since I reseated the cables. Try reseating them again and make sure they're secured with tape or something.


No I dont unfortunately, I have already ordered the PSU so ill just try it out. Mine will also work for a while but as soon as I turn it off and then turn it on again it no longer works. If I leave the monitor completely unplugged for about a day later and try it again the picture will usually work indefinitely until of course I turn it off again.

Im going to try and just leave it on for as long as I can next time I get it to work!









Edit: I have already opened her up twice, no cables seem to be loose. Did you find any loose cables when you did it?


----------



## danw635

That didn't last long.

After about 4 hours the display stopped showing an image.
Then it did this:

Dreamseller seems like a bad choice.


----------



## JNovster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danw635*
> 
> That didn't last long.
> 
> After about 4 hours the display stopped showing an image.
> Then it did this:
> 
> Dreamseller seems like a bad choice.


Yikes, sorry man. Good luck with the return.


----------



## bhazard451

One of the "Irun" monitors I got from a different seller (bigclothcraft) does the same thing with the colored lines. This would happen when my video card picks up my hdtv when I turn it on. Shutting the screen off and on would fix it.

Eventually, I heard a pop a few days later, and the left side of my backlight in the panel blew out. I checked cables and they were seated fine. I'm awaiting a return as well, seller not responding. I got two of them though, and the other has no issues at all. If ebay doesn't force a return, I also have a squaretrade warranty i can try.

Too many of these monitors are very suspect in QC. I probably would order from Monoprice or Microcenter with a warranty instead of Korea from now on.


----------



## mazeroth

So I just received my pixel perfect Shimian from red-cap and upon unboxing the unit I did not receive a converter for my power supply (110v-220v version) or a users manual. In the picture on ebay there's a manual showing so I'm not sure if this is common to not receive one or not. The power cord that detaches from the power supply has two circular prongs coming out of it, which obviously won't fit a standard US receptacle.. Believe it or not, I don't have a spare power cord to use this thing and am quite pissed. I drove 40 min round-trip to FedEx to pick it up so I wouldn't have to wait until tomorrow (was out of town when they attempted delivery) and now I can't even use it.

Just wondering if anyone else had an experience like this and what the seller offered them. Thanks!


----------



## Neocodex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazeroth*
> 
> So I just received my pixel perfect Shimian from red-cap and upon unboxing the unit I did not receive a converter for my power supply (110v-220v version) or a users manual. In the picture on ebay there's a manual showing so I'm not sure if this is common to not receive one or not. The power cord that detaches from the power supply has two circular prongs coming out of it, which obviously won't fit a standard US receptacle.. Believe it or not, I don't have a spare power cord to use this thing and am quite pissed. I drove 40 min round-trip to FedEx to pick it up so I wouldn't have to wait until tomorrow (was out of town when they attempted delivery) and now I can't even use it.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else had an experience like this and what the seller offered them. Thanks!


I have posted many times in this thread that red-cap is a douchbag thief and the worst seller of these screens.


----------



## c2thew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazeroth*
> 
> Shimian from red-cap and upon unboxing the unit I did not receive a converter for my power supply (110v-220v version) or a users manual. In the picture on ebay there's a manual showing so I'm not sure if this is common to not receive one or not. The power cord that detaches from the power supply has two circular prongs coming out of it, which obviously won't fit a standard US receptacle.. Believe it or not, I don't have a spare power cord to use this thing and am quite pissed.


http://www.thecomvi.com/ROCK/QH270-Lite.jpg the picture (2nd from the bottom does not show a US plug is included). If you've read this thread, you should know that the monitor comes with a korean plug, not a 3 prong US plug.


----------



## davidh304

Had a few questions about the Shimian for the people that already own one.

1) I tend to play Massive Multiplayer Online Games and sometimes shooters. Is a response time slow enough to be noticable?

2) Does the glossy feature on the Korean Monitors make the Shimian look more like an Iphone 5 display? As a gamer do you like or dislike the glossy screen? The pictures in the first post in this thread seemed pretty reflective and I'd like to know how much that effects viewing.

3) Can I use an after market stand without extensive modification if needed (not looking to but curious)?

4) I was considering using SquareTrade for their extra warranty feauture, is this a good or a bad idea?

5) Is a dead/stuck pixel noticable on this monitor since there are SO MANY PIXELS?

I'm going to be using a Gigabyte GTX 670 (2GB), a Bloomfield Core [email protected], and a 16GB of Gskill 1600mhz RAM.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danw635*
> 
> That didn't last long.
> 
> After about 4 hours the display stopped showing an image.
> Then it did this:
> 
> Dreamseller seems like a bad choice.


This happens to me every time I tun on the monitor before my computer. Turning it off and on does the trick for me.


----------



## walter909

Just bought the light version of these badboys from RedCap for 320$ pixel perfect,
couple of observation the Display is stunning colors pop and picture is extremely sharp.. WQHD resolution on games is is just jaw dropping gorgeous..(No ghosting)
No dead pixels no noticeable light bleed or color variations hotspots. ..the light version is a tiny bit glossy. its not matte despite it not having glass or plastic over it....which I think is a good thing.... I keep it at 10 on brightness (out of 30) downloaded the color profile for windows and use flux to keep colors warm just a personal preference to ward off eye strain...

I was expecting a flimsy stand but its nice sturdy, the power brick came with a Korean cable, that was swapped with a basic US power cable, No issues...the power brick gets somewhat hot make sure not to keep buried under clothes or anything else...

on another note the FPS Hit on games is very minimal maybe 10-15 fps...that can be cured with running a lower AA setting 2x - 4x is all that is needed at such a high resolution.
Overall just an amazing monitor just leaps and bounds better then most out there...thank u to this thread for all the good info and entertainment..

ps: if you own this monitor, give you eyes a visual treat go Google Art Project. they will have art content that takes advantage of "all of the pixels"..


----------



## havocG

gaming on this monitor is something else had my Xbox connected but as i got it repaired moved my Xbox back to my TV one question was wondering if i could do dual screen with a 22 inch and a 27 inch shimian is it possible been told i can't


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havocG*
> 
> gaming on this monitor is something else had my Xbox connected but as i got it repaired moved my Xbox back to my TV one question was wondering if i could do dual screen with a 22 inch and a 27 inch shimian is it possible been told i can't


Why couldn't you? Different screens here (Catleap and Dell 21") but it works just fine. Windows recognizes both monitors and setting them up was just like setting up any other dual monitor settup. Good luck getting the colors to match though


----------



## c2thew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *walter909*
> 
> Just bought the light version of these badboys from RedCap for 320$ pixel perfect,
> 
> I keep it at 10 on brightness (out of 30) downloaded the color profile for windows and use flux to keep colors warm just a personal preference to ward off eye strain...


do you have a link to the color profile for windows?


----------



## Gordon Freechmen

Purchased one of these from Red-Cap the pixel perfect version. I can say it did not come pixel perfect there is one dead pixel in the lower right of the display. I am still very happy with the display itself. Another one of my friends also purchased the pixel perfect version from Red-Cap and he got a dead pixel as well towards the center of the screen. I don't know if I would trust Red-Cap's pixel perfect versions.

Now that being said the display is still great even with a dead pixel. No noticeable backlight bleed. The colors are far better than my old samsung, it looks lifeless in comparison. The glossy panel also makes a bigger difference than I thought the image is definitely more clear. Games aren't that much harder for me to run either which is a plus. The screenspace is another huge plus. I am very happy with this. And Red-Cap did offer to give me 10 dollars back for the dead pixel, and my friend already received 10 dollars back.

I know it doesn't affect me much at all, and with over half the colors I couldn't see the dead pixel when I tested, and yeah I do only see in when I look for it. And I won't even notice it in movies or games. Still I am disappointed that my pixel perfect version came with a dead pixel.


----------



## walter909

here is the color profile.. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


----------



## Jeffro422

Think I'm going to take the plunge on Red-caps pixel pefect even if it ends up coming with 1 dead pixel like some have mentioned above from the past few days. Seems his price is a good bit cheaper than others non pixel-perfect monitors.


----------



## Gordon Freechmen

And if it does come with a dead pixel contact him. Red-Cap gave my friend 10 dollars, and said they will do the same for me once I send them a picture. I just need to find a camera now.


----------



## dk544

Can someone explain to me how to open up this monitor or at least point me in the right direction, I cant seem to find any info on how to take it apart. just opened it, very simple, pop the front bezel of and undo a few screws.

http://imgur.com/a/fLHbP#0
Has anyone seen this problem before and if so how do I fix it?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dk544*
> 
> Can someone explain to me how to open up this monitor or at least point me in the right direction, I cant seem to find any info on how to take it apart. just opened it, very simple, pop the front bezel of and undo a few screws.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/fLHbP#0
> Has anyone seen this problem before and if so how do I fix it?


That looks like a video issue. Maybe software side, but likely hardware. Bad cable maybe?


----------



## gaucho30

Has anyone gotten the HQ DL-DVI cables from monoprice (http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10209&cs_id=1020901&p_id=2686&seq=1&format=2) and made them fit? I can't get it to fit, but I am also being gentle as I don't want to screw up the connector on the monitor?


----------



## danw635

An update on my monitor which was previously giving me serious issues (there is a pic a few pages back).
The cable that carries the video from the circuit board to the panel was not making a good connection even after reseating it a few times. I opened up the connectors and smushed the metal sockets down so they are tightly grasping the pins then secured the connectors and wires to the board with some tape.
This fixed the problem and the display has been working perfectly since.

Here is an image of the display signal port. If you are having the same issue I am, make sure the cable is making a good connection.


@gaucho30 I got this one from Amazon. It works great. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KZW9WM


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gordon Freechmen*
> 
> And if it does come with a dead pixel contact him. Red-Cap gave my friend 10 dollars, and said they will do the same for me once I send them a picture. I just need to find a camera now.


What a scam... Don't do this, please.... You're wasting your money on that pixel perfect from redcap. And, IMO, any of the Korean sellers, but that part is just IMO.


----------



## c2thew

The shimian Q270 purchased from Red_cap for $320 came in today (shipping really took only 4 days via fedex!) and I have no complaints with the monitor. Very satisfied with this monitor though I found two issues: there is no power off switch on the monitor and 2) the power cable to connect the brick to the monitor is VERY short. I needed an additional 3 inches so that the brick wouldn't come off the floor because the cable is too short. I'd rather have the brick on the floor than on my desk.

Here is my color profile using an X-rite i1 display pro color:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/luj8dyvn26repes/_k8d63QtAo/achieva_shimian_qh270_user2.icc

Please try it out and see how your monitor compares to this one:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/icc_profiles/achieva_shimian_qh270_user.icm


----------



## JNovster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danw635*
> 
> An update on my monitor which was previously giving me serious issues (there is a pic a few pages back).
> The cable that carries the video from the circuit board to the panel was not making a good connection even after reseating it a few times. I opened up the connectors and smushed the metal sockets down so they are tightly grasping the pins then secured the connectors and wires to the board with some tape.
> This fixed the problem and the display has been working perfectly since.
> 
> Here is an image of the display signal port. If you are having the same issue I am, make sure the cable is making a good connection.
> 
> 
> @gaucho30 I got this one from Amazon. It works great. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KZW9WM


Could you go into a little more detail on how you did this? Id be very interested in trying it for myself.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c2thew*
> 
> ..... I found two issues: there is no power off switch on the monitor ....


There should be a row of buttons on the back down the right hand side .. there is on mine anyway!

The top button is the power on/off ... the others may or may not do anything depending on which model you bought ... for instance on mine two of the buttons are brightness up and down.


----------



## Jamriko

Hello, I'm new here. Created an account to ask a question about my new Shimian Monitor.

It just arrived today and I've unboxed it, put it on it's stand, plugged in, turned my computer on and... no display. Windows detects the monitor, and the monitor displays it's blue LED, and the screen is light than it would be on standby (orange LED) but no display. This is being used in a Dual Monitor set-up with a 21.5" 1080p display (the 27" dwarfs it







) I am also plugging it into my GTX 570, which only has a DVI-I connection instead of DVI-D.

I bought the monitor from j3-hobby on Ebay. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160857124233?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 Supposedly pixel-perfect and tested. Shipped to the UK.

It would be great if one of you fellows could lend me a helping hand. I am terribly eager to get this thing up and running like normal!


----------



## Kane2207

What specific 570 have you got? You need to run this monitor on DVI-D (although I haven't tried it on DVI).

Both of my 570s support this monitor just fine. If you supply the exact model info it would help


----------



## PandaSPUR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamriko*
> 
> Hello, I'm new here. Created an account to ask a question about my new Shimian Monitor.
> 
> It just arrived today and I've unboxed it, put it on it's stand, plugged in, turned my computer on and... no display. Windows detects the monitor, and the monitor displays it's blue LED, and the screen is light than it would be on standby (orange LED) but no display. This is being used in a Dual Monitor set-up with a 21.5" 1080p display (the 27" dwarfs it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I am also plugging it into my GTX 570, which only has a DVI-I connection instead of DVI-D.
> 
> I bought the monitor from j3-hobby on Ebay. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160857124233?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 Supposedly pixel-perfect and tested. Shipped to the UK.
> 
> It would be great if one of you fellows could lend me a helping hand. I am terribly eager to get this thing up and running like normal!


Swap the ports the monitors are connected to.
Pretty sure the 570 has one DVI-D and one DVI-I plug. This monitor requires DVI-D.


----------



## Jamriko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> What specific 570 have you got? You need to run this monitor on DVI-D (although I haven't tried it on DVI).
> 
> Both of my 570s support this monitor just fine. If you supply the exact model info it would help


I apologize. Here is the model I am using: http://www3.pny.com/GTX-570-CG-P3103C451.aspx

I will try and swap the ports and see if that works...

UPDATE: Swapped the ports and it fixed it! Thank you to the both of you.

See you around!


----------



## PandaSPUR

No problem, glad that worked. Enjoy your monitor


----------



## Kane2207

Happy days









Have fun with your new monitor, they're fantastic for the price


----------



## TeamBlue

I've said it before... Buy a pixel perfect if you plan on using a squaretrade warranty. If you don't have pixel perfect and you try to order a squaretrade warranty, you'll be a sad panda.


----------



## Gordon Freechmen

So just out of curiosity if I were to purchase a squaretrade warranty and I already h ave a pixel perfect monitor with one dead pixel. Will they replace it? I know little about squaretrade, but when I try they will let me get a warranty on it.


----------



## tokiwadai

I'm having similar known issue with my new Achieva-Shimian QH270-Lite (Red-Cap received Jan 21 '13).
Issue with static on the display (snowy screen?), after waking up from sleeping mode.









I hooked it with my mac mini (Refurb Late'12; i7 Quad-Core 2.3GHz+Intel HD Graphics 4000) using Mini DP-Dual Link DVI Adapter from Apple. So far, I don't see any dead/ stuck pixel.
I thought this is due to the apple adapter (known issue as well, link), not the monitor.

This (minor) issue doesn't happen that frequent though and switching on/ off the display resolves it, I think I can live with it...









Hoping there will be resolution for this


----------



## c2thew

"I'm having similar know issue with my new Achieva-Shimian QH270-Lite (Red-Cap received Jan 21 '13)."

Actually, my monitor just failed on me after 4 days of ownership (also purchased from red-cap). I've sent him an ebay message and hopefully this will get resolved as I really like this monitor. I have a column of dead pixels that just suddenly came up that is 7cm wide. The monitor still works, just sucks that the column of pixels just suddenly died on me. Will update this post when i hear back from the seller.


----------



## tokiwadai

Sorry to hear that... Hope it will get resolved soon.
Pls keep us posted how it goes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c2thew*
> 
> "I'm having similar know issue with my new Achieva-Shimian QH270-Lite (Red-Cap received Jan 21 '13)."
> 
> Actually, my monitor just failed on me after 4 days of ownership (also purchased from red-cap). I've sent him an ebay message and hopefully this will get resolved as I really like this monitor. I have a column of dead pixels that just suddenly came up that is 7cm wide. The monitor still works, just sucks that the column of pixels just suddenly died on me. Will update this post when i hear back from the seller.


----------



## Hartacus

DO NOT BUY THIS ****TY MONITOR. YOU can buy an Auria from Microcenter with speakers HDMI DVI and Digital for $399 with warranty. **** that Achevia ****. I ordered one and had to pay $100 to return it.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartacus*
> 
> DO NOT BUY THIS ****TY MONITOR. YOU can buy an Auria from Microcenter with speakers HDMI DVI and Digital for $399 with warranty. **** that Achevia ****. I ordered one and had to pay $100 to return it.


Sorry to hear that bud, mines worked flawlessly for 10 months though and Microcenter doesn't exist in the UK


----------



## Mike Kharkov

I wrote about remaking backlight driver here -.http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=28:27339-155
This applies to the 2-channel LED drivers for ACHIEVA IPSB(B).
Regards.
Mike


----------



## c2thew

why did you have to pay to return it?


----------



## Hartacus

Ebay policy


----------



## Hartacus

Ebay policy


----------



## Neocodex

Long short, I ordered a screen from redcap, a month or so later it died. Going on 6 months of trying to get red-cap to deal with it as per his full coverage warranty. He was going 2 weeks at a time without responding, but I think now he realizes Im not going away.
These are the most recent messages from him, after every bit of money he can.
Quote:


> Dear
> sorry for late reply
> as you know , we offered you to pay the round shipping fee and we will fix it for free.
> 
> thank you
> Sincerely yours
> Red-Cap


Key word "round shipping"
Quote:


> Dear
> you used the monitor for several months
> so we can't consider it as a defective one.
> 
> we will fix for free as the warranty
> 
> thank you
> Sincerely yours
> Red-Cap


Quote:


> Dear
> thanks for the message
> QH270-IPSB is not available anymore.
> please let us know if you need only QH270-IPSB or ok with QH270-IPSI.
> we will send you new one if you *$30 with the round shipping fee* or we have to wait until the manufactuer fix the monitor.
> we are not sure how long it will take
> 
> thank you
> Sincerely yours
> Red-Cap


below is his warranty statement
Quote:


> "A year warranty is provided for all items we are selling"
> "we accept returning a defective monitor and will pay return shipping fee, but we recommend buyers to check other external reasons possible(video card, connected cables, etc...)before sending back a monitor. because we always send all monitors with confidence by testing all before shipping.
> *we will send the return shipping fee and a full refund after checking the monitor on problem if it won't be working as soon as returned at our office*"


I facepalm at spending money on this guy.


----------



## c2thew

So far, no response from red_cap after i had messaged him 3 days ago. I have my monitor boxed up and ready to be shipped out but I am tempted to open an ebay claim since I haven't heard back from him. I've already sent 2 messages via ebay with links to the issue. his ad clearly states that if the monitor is defective then they will pay return shipping, but reading from another post above, the money came out of pocket to ship it back to them. It seems shipping back from the states will cost a ******ed amount: $80-$100. I'll post back to see what the deal is since the lack of communication is not a good sign of standing by your product.

Ironically, purchasing a monitor was super fast, but running into problems.... the seller goes quiet.

will update if i hear anything.


----------



## Hartacus

same thing happened to me. I didnt mail mine out until a month after my first email. I waited 2 weeks to file a claim. File one ASAP.


----------



## c3ll

Hello,

I'd like to buy a Shimian monitor, but that version what front is fully covered by glass. (and there is a small text on the bottom left: Glass by Asahi)

So this one:


I've written to 4 ebay sellers 2 days ago, this is the result:
dream-seller - This was the previous model, the current one have glass only inside the bezel
green-sum: no answer yet
lightnspace: no answer yet
red_cap: no answer yet (looks like its not suprising)

Anybody knows a reliable seller who has this version? Or is there any problem with this and I should buy another?


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c3ll*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to buy a Shimian monitor, but that version what front is fully covered by glass. (and there is a small text on the bottom left: Glass by Asahi)
> 
> So this one:
> 
> 
> I've written to 4 ebay sellers 2 days ago, this is the result:
> dream-seller - This was the previous model, the current one have glass only inside the bezel
> green-sum: no answer yet
> lightnspace: no answer yet
> red_cap: no answer yet (looks like its not suprising)
> 
> Anybody knows a reliable seller who has this version? Or is there any problem with this and I should buy another?


This model is no longer available (IPSB) Only the newer (IPSI) Models are available, Some are still listed as (IPSB) But buyers still recieve the newer type


----------



## Hartacus

I got this and I love it.

Auria EQ276W 27" IPS LED Monitorr

Sorry to you foreign fellows.
Quote:


> What are the shipping options?
> We ship standard, 2-day and overnight in the 48 continental United States. International options (standard, economy, priority) and rates are applied for Alaska and Hawaii. We apologize that we are temporarily unable to ship orders to Canada. For more information, see our Shipping Information page. For information on shipping restrictions, see our Shipping Restrictions page.


----------



## Mike Kharkov

I bought a few weeks ago so the seller .lightnspace.
It is called the IPSB (B),


----------



## Mike Kharkov

Post for Chewy.


----------



## c3ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike Kharkov*
> 
> I bought a few weeks ago so the seller .lightnspace.
> It is called the IPSB (B),


Sounds good
And is it that version what front is fully covered by glass?


----------



## PandaSPUR

The inclusion of the little words "inner" makes be believe thats actually just an IPSI :|

I too wanted a IPSB with the full glass front when I bought my monitor a few months back, but all the sellers told me the IPSB was discontinued, replaced with IPSI due to dust issues.


----------



## c2thew

Ok update: I sent another email with the "item not as described tag" and they got back to me within 12 hours. Apparently there's probably one person handling the ebay messages however at least they got back to me. Will keep you posted.

"Dear
first of all , sorry for the problem
the problem is strange to us
please wait another day, we will give you the answer about the problem

thank you

Sincerely yours
Red-Cap"
____________

"Dear
we have received an answer from the manufacturer
they told us that the monitor has to be tested by them
plaese send it us with Fedex and we will send you the full refund as soon as we receive the monitor

please send it by ?ECONOMY SERVICE (IE) ? and mark ?$50? and ? Used and Gift ? on the Airway bill

Fedex Account : 140670510
Recipient?s name : Sung gil, Choi
Account holder?s information :
Comvi
2F, 424-6
Jangjeon-Dong
Geumjeong-Gu
Busan
609-390
South Korea
Tel.010-2868-7692

speaking again , please send it by ?ECONOMY SERVICE (IE) ? and mark ?$50? and ? Used and Gift ? on the Airway bill

thank you

Sincerely yours
Red-Cap"

No word on whether they are refunding me on the shipping cost since i've only had this monitor for 8 days.....


----------



## Mike Kharkov

This is my IPSB.


----------



## Mike Kharkov

And more photos:


----------



## eurocup07

*Hi Id like to thanks you guys for all the great post and helps you'r providing*

Its not fun but at least im not alone.. in the shimian problem arena....

I orded the ACHIEVA Shimian QH270, 3 weeks ago from Dream-seller, when i got it, it stoped working randomly.. i have tested on 3 different computers.. and we got like SLI gtx 580.. so it should be good

I did a little video on youtube look at 1:39

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maSwryW8O6I

Now I shipped the screen to dream-seller.. now i got this reply

Hi,

We tested the item for two full days, and it's day 3 today. And the monitor is working good. It didn't went black for two days and more, and the image keeps being displayed.
Your graphics card GTX580 seems fine.
And I tested with your power adapter, so power adapter is also not a problem.
Monitor's working fine, so monitor is not a problem.

Our testing environment was as below.
Graphics card: GTX550 ti
Windows 7 ultimate k
Intel core i5 cpu
single monitor

I have to send this monitor back to you, and since it turned out to be not faulty, I need to charge you both shipping fee. I'll check the shippig fee with Fedex and get back to you.

Warm Regards.

Im curious to know your insight on the video.. and this situation :S


----------



## c3ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike Kharkov*
> 
> This is my IPSB.


Mike, thanks for the pics! Looks like its an IPSI (inner glass) model.









As I know, the IPSB should have outer glass, what covers the bezel also, like this:


And should be a small text on the bottom left: "Glass by Asahi"

It looks like really dont have any chance to get a real IPSB now. I'm sad.


----------



## Hartacus

I say America should go and take over both North and South Korea. North for being crazy and South for selling faulty monitors.


----------



## kevinsbane

People buying these monitors and expecting quality on par with Dell (and associated warranty support) are kidding themselves.


----------



## Gordon Freechmen

Its a crapshoot everyone knows that or should. If you got the older glass ones they could have came with a fair bit of dust underneath. Any of them you buy there is a risk for dead pixels, backlight bleed, or the colors being slightly off. Sometimes they come with cold solder joints, and the signal won't output to the monitor properly though. If you get lucky quality will be as good as similar models by Dell. They are still A- panels so they still would be a bit worse but not by much. When you consider price if you got a good one it is a way better deal than a dell by far. Problem is you can get a bad one. Most people get good ones, the problem is if you don't they have no real warranty.


----------



## PandaSPUR

Well said.

If anything, go buy it using an American Express card or some other card that has good buyer protection benefits.


----------



## c3ll

I can't believe it. I get peace with that I won't have a real IPSB model and I want to order the IPSI, but looks like its get out of stock everywhere.










Only greensum said he can send one, for $639.9... for SIX HUNDRED AND FOURTY?! Seriously?








Plus: He is also raised the pixel faulty policy to 2 dead on center and 20(!!!) dead on sides is okay.... It must be a joke...









Looks like somebody, somewhere doesn't want me to buy an Achieva monitor


----------



## B-13

editediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit


----------



## uzuzulla

Hi everyone,

i've just received my Shimian 270-lite from green-sum. I've orderer a "perfect-pixel" version and well, it is. There are no dead pixel's.
The problem is that left half of the display (esp. at the bottom) is about 2 times darker/dimmer then the right one. It's most notable, when i turn the brightnes down to the lowest limit.
I've noticed that if i "twist" the display on the sides a bit, or press at the lower bottom (not on the display, but the plastic frame), then the picture gets almost normal, at least not as ugly, at low brightness at pretty much ok at higher brightness levels. But then some time passes and it gets to it's "normal state". Also there is some kind of "blinking", i.e. the left area becomes darker/lighter, then again darker etc

I've also noticed that chaning brightness (going lowest, highest, lowest, highest) makes the pic gradually worse. For instance, i can press at the lower bottom of the display at the lowest brightness setting possible and "fix" it. If i do nothing it goes back to the original state in about 5 mins. If i go to the upper brightness level and back again, the left side becomes darker. Going up/down again, leads to even worse result. After about 4-5 repetitions i have the worst possible picture.

I've at work atm and dont have the pictures of the screen right now, but if anyone is interested i can post them.

As far as i understood this is not backlight bleeding, but i also understtod it may be fixed following the disassembly guide and adding extra screws / straightening the metal frame. Is that true?

I didn't do that yet, since i figured i will loose the oh so important warranty. I mailed green-sum (but did not open the e-bay case) about the problem and he answer about the following:

"Hello, this is Green-Sum, the eBay seller.
First of all, we are deeply sorry for your inconvenience. We will make our best efforts to support you.
Maybe the backlight of half of the monitor has a problem during shipping. We test every monitor right before we ship it. But the monitor does not work properly, it might be caused by internal shock during shipping.

Next, we need to contact the manufacturer for the issue. IN order

to do that,
you need to provide the
1) pictures of product showing the problem,
2) delivered box,
3) serial number located back side of the monitor.

And we need to receive them to our email address,

greensum_CSbuy2korea.com(NOT E-Bay which photo size is small)

Thank you."

It looks like a proper answer, but i'am a bit worrying about opening the ebay case and selling the display back from germany to korea.

Has anyone already faced similar problems?


----------



## Mike Kharkov

*uzuzulla*,

Judging by the description of the problem is either in the socket driver board, or contact LED illumination of the matrix itself. The second case is much worse.
Lights made six vertical LED array, 3 left and 3 right. In my monitor driver has 2 channels, the first channel is connected to an even line, and 2 -1 to even.
If contact is lost one of the part of the driver, then one half of the screen will be illuminated by 2 LED array, and the other - the one LED array, so there is a different brightness halves.


----------



## uzuzulla

i take it - much worse as in barely fixable?


----------



## Mike Kharkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uzuzulla*
> 
> i take it - much worse as in barely fixable?


it is less likely, because it would have been a defect matrix LM270WQ1.
In this case it is necessary to disassemble the matrix, line highlighting it should be located at the bottom.
But I do not do it.


----------



## nikoli707

Well, i welcome myself to the club. On Wednesday jan.30th i recieved my new achieva shimian qh270-lite that i ordered from green-sum on ebay.

Beautiful, love it, had the timescapes 1440p video available to watch as well, friends and i are pretty impressed by the image quality.

My issue is as follows though. I ordered a "pixel perfect" version for $389, and low and behold, there is one single dead black pixel on the screen, bottom right about 3 inches up and 2 inches from the right, took me about 2 hours to notice it, but its there.

Black light bleeding, a small area upper right at the top about 1.5 inches wide and .5 inch deep, not too big of a deal, only noticeable on a blacked out screen, im not too concerned with it.

So what do you guys think i should do? How does this work? Is it likely that i will have to pay to return the monitor? Do i risk getting a worse monitor or worse back light bleeding or other issues? Greensum is the seller, whom i reserched before hand as being a fairly reliable and popular seller of these catleap/shimian/etc.

Its hard reading through all these pages and im noticing some are having to pay for return shipping, some dont, other problems as well. Thanks yall.


----------



## sylar666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> Well, i welcome myself to the club. On Wednesday jan.30th i recieved my new achieva shimian qh270-lite that i ordered from green-sum on ebay.
> 
> Beautiful, love it, had the timescapes 1440p video available to watch as well, friends and i are pretty impressed by the image quality.
> 
> My issue is as follows though. I ordered a "pixel perfect" version for $389, and low and behold, there is one single dead black pixel on the screen, bottom right about 3 inches up and 2 inches from the right, took me about 2 hours to notice it, but its there.
> 
> Black light bleeding, a small area upper right at the top about 1.5 inches wide and .5 inch deep, not too big of a deal, only noticeable on a blacked out screen, im not too concerned with it.
> 
> So what do you guys think i should do? How does this work? Is it likely that i will have to pay to return the monitor? Do i risk getting a worse monitor or worse back light bleeding or other issues? Greensum is the seller, whom i reserched before hand as being a fairly reliable and popular seller of these catleap/shimian/etc.
> 
> Its hard reading through all these pages and im noticing some are having to pay for return shipping, some dont, other problems as well. Thanks yall.


I'm receiving mine from green sum too this next week. You made me quite wary about it, but well, let's see.
If you have problems the best you can do is to contact the seller directly to see what he offers you.

Enviado desde mi GT-N7000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## uzuzulla

green-sum got the pictures and offerred a replacement and shipping back on his cost. I'am looking forward. Here is the picture of my defect btw:

at low brightness



at highest possible brightness


----------



## Mike Kharkov

it looks like a LED line installed incorrectly. Something blocks the light from the 1st, 2nd and 3rd LED line (counting from left to right). May be a wire came, or can skew the installation.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I got two IPSB models last August from a fellow OCN member. Have worked flawlessly ever since and I agree that the edge-to-edge glass is the best looking Korean monitor out there.


----------



## PsychD

Anyone having luck with downsampling? I've having major issues getting it to work, I've tried following every possible guide and trick there is out there, but nothing seems to work for me.
Would sure love to see the settings of a person who have managed to get it working.


----------



## Kane2207

Doesn't down sampling only work because you force the resolution through the card and the monitor scales it to fit to screen?

These monitors have no scalers, all scaling is done on the graphics card, therefore, it won't work.


----------



## Gordon Freechmen

With Nvidia cards at the least (I assume it is possible with AMD) you can tell your gpu to do the scaling in the Nvidia Control Panel. I know if a game is running in sub 2560x1440 it scales to fit my monitor, and I have a Shimian. I assume downsampling should work with it.


----------



## sylar666

Got mine yesterday, perfect pixel from green-sum and sure it is perfect pixel








Everything working fine except from some light bleeding in he left corner, not an issue for me.

Put a color scheme I found from the Yamakasi Catleap and everything is amazing.

My only problem, getting it to work on my Linux distro partitions, doesn't work well with my nvidia propietary drivers... Still trying to fix it editing xorg.conf

I highly recommend this monitor, colors, size, ... and THAT price









Enviado desde mi Transformer TF101 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## c2thew

Update: Ebay seller red-cap has received my defective monitor and has paid the return shipping to cover the cost. He is sending me a replacement ISPI monitor instead of the QH270 with no glass.

So yay for getting a replacement!







Will update if I have any issues with the replacement, but it's good to know that red-cap is a responsible seller.


----------



## tokiwadai

Glad to hear that! Good for you.


----------



## Neocodex

yet another red-cap update
Quote:


> "A year warranty is provided for all items we are selling"
> "we accept returning a defective monitor and will pay return shipping fee, but we recommend buyers to check other external reasons possible(video card, connected cables, etc...)before sending back a monitor. because we always send all monitors with confidence by testing all before shipping.
> we will send the return shipping fee and a full refund after checking the monitor on problem if it won't be working as soon as returned at our office"


recently:
Quote:


> Dear
> as we mentioned , please confirm to pay the round shipping fee
> and we will fix your monitor with achieva or sending another model with some fees
> 
> thank you
> Sincerely yours
> Red-Cap


----------



## Greatest Ape

I ordered one of these guys last week after much reading on this forum and others, and received it earlier this week. Ordered from dream-seller, placed my order on Thursday night and he shipped it out the next morning. Fedex estimated Wednesday but I got it about 10 am Monday morning.

No dead pixels, although there are quite a few tiny specs of dust scattered around the screen, only visible on a pure white screen. There is some slight discoloration in the upper left corner, but it's also only visible on a white screen and doesn't effect typical use. There's some bleeding in the lower left corner but it's pretty minor and even in dark scenes in games and movies it's not very noticeable.
Overall I'm really satisfied so far! It's BIG coming from a 21.5" (and going from TN to IPS has made an amazing difference too).

Just joined the forum to share my experience and give back a little; reading this thread helped me pull the trigger on this guy, so thanks everybody.

Here it is fresh out of the box:



I didn't have any problems with it starting up, with either the included cable or one I already had.


----------



## pandahouse

The power adapter for my Shimian just went out but I wanted to check before buying if the adapter on ebay (EFL-2202W) will replace the shimian adapter model#lyd2405000. Everything looks like it'll work except I'm not sure on the polarity of the pin-outs so double checking before I pull the trigger on it. Thanks in advance!


edit: I mailed silicon_electronic (seller of the EFL-2202W's) on ebay and they stated they do not have the correct adapter to replace mine. Anyone know what adapter would work with the one I have?


----------



## Pikey

Can't say for sure .. mine was one of these!


----------



## c2thew

Well i got my replacement panel from red-cap really fast! but i'm not quite happy with it. He did say that the QH270 lite was out and more would be coming in a few weeks or choose the isps model which he currently had. So i went with the IPSI (glass version) as opposed to the Lite (non-glass version which I had originally purchased). I should have waited for the lite versions to come in from the factory. Here's why:

1) *the replacement monitor did not have a film on the glass like you do when you first purchase a new monitor.* Which means I received a used? monitor based on the amount of stuck pixels that I have,
2) my monitor has a slight buzzing sound-- which means that I need to open it up and place tape on the capacitor as illustrated in a post several pages back.

Aside from the 34 stuck pixels and the buzzing monitor, i'm glad that i have a working monitor, just not as perfect as the 1st monitor that I had purchased that had developed a defect 6 days from owning it.

Production date on the monitor is 1.2013 so apparently the monitor buzz hasn't been fixed on newer production batches.







Haven't decided if i'm going to open it up to put some electrical tape on the capacitor, but i did send a message to red-cap. we'll see what happens.

On the plus side: the monitor works, the brushed plastic bezel feels and looks very nice.

Edit:

My monitor makes a pretty noticeable buzzing sound when it tries to look at this image: http://cdn.overclock.net/a/ae/aef75a8c_200006resolutionprimertab3.png


----------



## pandahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Can't say for sure .. mine was one of these!


Ah thanks, posted up a pic of mine so maybe someone can chime in on the correct replacement now that it seems the one's I found in various threads won't work.


----------



## The Doolster

Hi everybody,

I just joined this forum after finding this thread.
I am building a new PC for under 1000, and I am getting a Shimian QH270-IPSI Korean monitor.
Do you think that the Sapphire Radeon HD 7770 GHz with 1GB Memory could handle one of these with light gaming?
I have come from 21.5" 1080P Displays so I can't wait to get my new monitor from red-cap.

Thanks,
The Doolster


----------



## Greatest Ape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Doolster*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> I just joined this forum after finding this thread.
> I am building a new PC for under 1000, and I am getting a Shimian QH270-IPSI Korean monitor.
> Do you think that the Sapphire Radeon HD 7770 GHz with 1GB Memory could handle one of these with light gaming?
> I have come from 21.5" 1080P Displays so I can't wait to get my new monitor from red-cap.
> 
> Thanks,
> The Doolster


I'm running a 6850, which I understand performs similarly. Games all run alright; BF3 at 1440p runs about 45 fps on low settings. I'm not sure exactly the typical fps, but it definitely doesn't have a problem running TF2, CSGO, HL2, Portal 2 (any valve game really) excellently. Also New Vegas runs quite well maxed. I'm looking at an upgrade for the new wave of games, but if your just doing some light gaming, I don't think you'll have a problem.


----------



## B-13

editediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit


----------



## c3ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> _Anyone interested in mine?_
> *Achieva ShiMian 27' QH270-IPSBS* @2560x1440p


Do you live in the EU?


----------



## B-13

editediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit


----------



## oronbz

Hey I just got the achieva shimian qh270, and once i connected it, i've started to see some red stripes/artifacts on the screen,
I've played with the DVI connector (on the monitor side) on the cable that came with the product, and it cleared the screen from those red thingies, and everything worked perfectly for a few minutes,
then they got back, and now i can't get rid of them.

I'm using brand new Geforce GTX 680, and had no issues with my previous monitor.

I've tried to switch to the other DVI port on my GTX but still didn't solve the issue.

Do you think I should buy a new cable?

Also, on the "Screen Resolution" settings, on Windows 7, the "Display" section show: "Digital", instead of the Model "QHD270", is this can relate to the other issue? is it an issue?

The red stripes looking like this:




Please assist,
Thanks


----------



## wkstar

Do you have a Dual-Link DVI cable ?


----------



## oronbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wkstar*
> 
> Do you have a Dual-Link DVI cable ?


It's the one that came in the monitor's box. It should be


----------



## sylar666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oronbz*
> 
> I'm using brand new Geforce GTX 680, and had no issues with my previous monitor.
> 
> I've tried to switch to the other DVI port on my GTX but still didn't solve the issue.
> 
> Also, on the "Screen Resolution" settings, on Windows 7, the "Display" section show: "Digital", instead of the Model "QHD270", is this can relate to the other issue?


First,I think your card should have only one DVI-D exit, mine has two DVI exits but only one is DVI-D (gtx 670).

Have you tried booting an usb with a liveusb Linux distro to uncheck the driver-w7 problem?

Enviado desde mi GT-N7000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## oronbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sylar666*
> 
> First,I think your card should have only one DVI-D exit, mine has two DVI exits but only one is DVI-D (gtx 670).
> 
> Have you tried booting an usb with a liveusb Linux distro to uncheck the driver-w7 problem?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7000 usando Tapatalk 2


Hey, thanks for responding,
it's not related to Windows 7, because i'm already seeing this red lines before windows 7 is even booting up (on bios screen, etc...).


----------



## sylar666

Then I'll try

-another cable

-another graphic card

-another monitor, seriously, If the cable and the graphic card are ok then something isn't working properly inside that monitor, the connection or the monitor board. In this thread someone posted something about solving a bad board cable connection issue, you may check it.

Enviado desde mi GT-N7000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## oronbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sylar666*
> 
> Then I'll try
> 
> -another cable
> 
> -another graphic card
> 
> -another monitor, seriously, If the cable and the graphic card are ok then something isn't working properly inside that monitor, the connection or the monitor board. In this thread someone posted something about solving a bad board cable connection issue, you may check it.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7000 usando Tapatalk 2


Can you quote/link it please?


----------



## skline00

Just got the Achieva Shimian 27" Lite 2560 x 1440 and absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## cgmwrx

Just got 2 in today, except for that Im stuck on trying to get them to work...

Have a HIS Radeon HD 6850 and all I get is solid blue light and a black screen with no picture upon boot up


----------



## diggles

I had a Gigabyte Radeon HD 6850 and it worked great (for minimal gaming - I ended up upgrading my card to get more FPS). Just make sure that you are plugging into a DVI Dual Link port. A lot of cards have a single link and a dual link. Also, I had some issues when I installed my new card with getting the black screen. I found a prod on my DVI cable that seemed to be possibly not making a connection, so I used a toothpick to move it around. Once I plugged it back in, everything worked fine, and has since. I hope you get it working!


----------



## cgmwrx

Are you running dual monitors?

I found out that the card only has 1 dual link dvi which is the culprit of not having both monitors functioning. Specs on Newegg:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161348

Can anyone recommend a decently priced video card that will be able to support 2 Shimian monitors without any trouble?


----------



## joeh1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgmwrx*
> 
> Are you running dual monitors?
> 
> I found out that the card only has 1 dual link dvi which is the culprit of not having both monitors functioning. Specs on Newegg:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161348
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decently priced video card that will be able to support 2 Shimian monitors without any trouble?


Really depends on what you mean by decently priced. My 7950 will run two Shimians, with a couple of problems. First, I had to buy a active DVI to DP connector which ran around $80. Second, running both monitors off the same card caused my 7950 to idle around 54C. Since I only game on one of the monitors, I decided to return the active DP adapter, and buy a HD5450 just to run the secondary display. After a couple of months I came to realize that the 5450 could run the resolution, but not much more than a static display. Replaced it a few weeks ago with a HD7770 (which coincidentally was right around the same price for me as the adapter).

My point is that it's probably easier to use two cards to power two Shimians, rather than try and do two off one card.


----------



## Snyderman34

So I'm debating grabbing one of these in the next little bit (either this or the Auria). Anyone have experience ordering from RedHat on eBay? Seems pretty legit, but some first hand stories would help me out a lot


----------



## joeh1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> So I'm debating grabbing one of these in the next little bit (either this or the Auria). Anyone have experience ordering from RedHat on eBay? Seems pretty legit, but some first hand stories would help me out a lot


Both of mine came from RedHat. Ordered the second one approximately 2 weeks after the first. That was around 6 months ago. Both monitors arrived in 2-3 days. Ordered the basic model (DVI only), and did not get any type of pixel perfect version. Neither monitor has any dead pixels, and very little light bleed on them. Both are verrry excellent!


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh1974*
> 
> Both of mine came from RedHat. Ordered the second one approximately 2 weeks after the first. That was around 6 months ago. Both monitors arrived in 2-3 days. Ordered the basic model (DVI only), and did not get any type of pixel perfect version. Neither monitor has any dead pixels, and very little light bleed on them. Both are verrry excellent!


Awesome to hear. Thanks!


----------



## SpringHalo

Posted here last september with a fairly good review of the monitor, and I've been using it this entire time. Recently I applied the backlight fix (with extra screws in the bezel) and it worked amazingly. There's just a small amount of bleed in the lower left hand corner now. I got fed up with the horrible stand and replaced it with a VESA wall mount which I then attached to an oak 2x4 attached to the back of my desk. Now I have the monitor a little bit higher, and with full tilt turn, and extension support. I'd like to get another IPS monitor as a side monitor, but those really nice cheap dell S-series ones have no vesa mounts!

Anywho, here's a current picture of my setup. I also painted the gloss black bezel and the white bezel satin black, which is so much better than the glossy-contrasty crap from before.


----------



## diggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpringHalo*
> 
> Anywho, here's a current picture of my setup. I also painted the gloss black bezel and the white bezel satin black, which is so much better than the glossy-contrasty crap from before.


What kind of paint did you use? And what kind of headphones are those?


----------



## diggles

I got my Shimian a month and a half ago and love it. I have some dust under the the glass and some dead pixels but nothing too distracting. After some time I decided I didn't like the stand always in the way and started looking for a VESA mount. While the mounts from Monoprice looked decent, I finally bit the bullet and bought an Ergotron LX Desk Mount. While the specs call for a monitor <=24", I found that the Shimian was barely under the weight requirement. I remember seeing someone asking about this mount and whether or not it would work, so here are some photos showing how awesome it is!






POV mode


----------



## SpringHalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggles*
> 
> What kind of paint did you use? And what kind of headphones are those?


The paint was just cheap rust-oleum from lowes, but I lightly scuffed the plastic with steel wool before painting to make sure it stuck.

The headphones are beyerdynamic DT880s; the comfiest headphones known to man.


----------



## FHLET

Just received this : DOA ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSI. After couple of minutes warmed up, the left half of the screens goes dark side of the moon. Sometimes its flickering very short to the full brightness. Very annoying because shipping took 6 days and seller isn't responding very quick!


----------



## the sas man

Hi all,

I'm new to these forums and this thread has been invaluable to me.

I recently just ordered the Shimian QH270 Lite S-IPS from Ebay seller Greensum. Two questions I have:

1) What does the "S" stand for in S-IPS... I have searched and searched but can't find any information. I assume just the newest model?

2) I'm now very nervous. My monitor is over in Hong Kong and on it's way, but it seems that the failure rate on these monitors is quite high? So many people seem to be experiencing problems in one way or the other after a few months of having their monitor. I know it's the gamble we take at such a low price, but are there any figures out there to show the reliability of these monitors?

P.s. I'm in UK and will be using a GTX 660 Ti - I'm assuming the power brick will be fine?

Finally, just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread - it's hugely helpful. I'll make sure I update you all with how I've got on in the coming days.


----------



## Agentx002

*Questions for an interested buyer...*
Greetings citizens, I've been over researching these Korean monitors for a couple weeks now, and I think I'm set on going with the Shiman, I have a couple questions before I make my investment:
*Spreading Dead Pixels?*
If any of you have received one of these with dead or stuck pixels, do they _spread_?
By this I mean, will 1 dead pixel turn into 2, 3, and continue to slowly affect the surrounding pixels.
Also, can any of you who were unlucky enough to receive a monitor with dead pixels tell me how many and how that has turned out, have they faded or spread?
*GTX 480*
My GPU is the GTX 480, used to be the king in it's time, but I've been seeing lots of high-end hardware floating about this thread that could smoke the 480 any day, will my 480 be able to drive this massive resolution, and support high refresh rates?
*Multi-Monitors*
I'm currently running an old 1440x900 Dell, which will become my 2nd monitor (from what I've heard this card can't run 3 monitors on its own.)
If this experience is good, I'll definitely order a 2nd Shiman.
I'll be doing heavy gaming, 3D modeling, and rendering, can my card handle this while pushing all the extra pixels?


----------



## deathlikeeric

hey so i received my monitor yesterday Shimian QH270 Lite, so happy! ordered it from green-sum and no black light bleed or dead pixel







but ever since i switched monitor Ive been getting these randoms BSOD that i never had before, could the monitor be causing these?


----------



## Agentx002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the sas man*
> 
> 1) What does the "S" stand for in S-IPS... I have searched and searched but can't find any information. I assume just the newest model?
> P.s. I'm in UK and will be using a GTX 660 Ti - I'm assuming the power brick will be fine?


1.) S-IPS Stands for Super-IPS, it was developed in 2002, and is not the latest, but is still a very nice technology.
IPS-Pro has come about after that.
The very first Google result lead me to a Wikipedia link, and the sources from mentioned wiki page gave me this very useful PDF on IPS technologies.

2.) As far as I know, the cable that comes with the Shiman is for Asian/Korean outlets only, but the standard power cable that you currently have plugged into your desktop will go into the power brick and power it, if you don't have a spare they should be inexpensive.
_I don't own the monitor, but this much I've found from my research on this monitor._


----------



## twoelles

My Shimian 27 lite arrived today - from Green-sum. After 30 seconds the display pixelated (moire effect) with vertical banding. On boot it displays vertical green lines across the whole width in bunches of about 10 lines. The GPU is Nvidia GTS250 512mb model.
Anybody else had this problem? GPU or faulty screen? I dont have another PC to test it on and hope to resolve this without paying the exorbitant DHL return shipping rates. Any guidance is much appreciated. Attached is a image.
Note: It worked perfectly for about 30 seconds before the problem started. The problem does not occur with my old cheap samsung but thats only 1920x1080 resolution. Messaged Green-sum but no response yet.


----------



## the sas man

You're using a DVD-D cable? Have you tried swapping it with a different one?


----------



## the sas man

Hi all

Plenty of reviews have been done about these monitors but thought I'd give you mine for anyone sitting on the fence. Please note, I live in the UK so there will be a slight UK perspective on this.

I wanted the most basic Shimian monitor&#8230;so opted for the QH270 Lite version (doesn't contain any tempered glass). I also went for Pixel perfect. THESE DO NOT GUARANTEE NO DEAD PIXELS&#8230; however, my thinking is that if I did have any they would be kept to a minimum by using this policy.

After much deliberation I went with Green-Sum. Total cost, including shipment, was £250. I ordered Thursday morning and it was with me Monday morning. Utterly amazing!

So here comes the drum roll&#8230; I haven't robbed a bank, but I just feel like I have.

I have zero bleed. I have zero dead pixels. I must be lucky, because my monitor works flawlessly (admittedly I type this with it being on for 3 hours only). The real test of time will come in a few months I guess!

So here is what Green Sum packed mine like:



It had two layers of bubble wrap and seemed to keep the box in good nick&#8230;



The panel looked fine, and so I turned it on&#8230;



Utterly amazing, I've come from an AG coated 1366 x 768 Dell to this. As you can imagine, that's like sleeping with the Queen and waking up to Natalie Portman. Games run flawlessly.



For reference I'm using a GTX 660 TI 2GB. Likewise, my monitor was built "2013 - Feb" so fresh of the assembly line - fingers crossed this means it's a bit more reliable. Model is QH270 - IPSB. Also, for £5 I went online and bought a gold plated DVD-D cable. I've heard people complain about the ones provided so didn't even bother with theirs, just used my new one.

Also the infamous stand. I personally see no issues...once my monitor is up it's up. However, I don't have kids... if I did I would seriously consider getting a VESA mount for this. It is wobbly and could easily fall if kids running past it... and it's not the screen I worry about ut instead your kid. It's a heavy monitor!

Delivery was through DHL - I asked Green Sum to put £100 as my value - it meant my total charges for duty etc were £25 only.

If I could raise just one concern so far&#8230; the power brick. It may be because its new, but there is that nice smell of burning electronics. I don't mean burning&#8230;but just brand new electronics setting in. Well I hope that is what it is! Here is the Power Brick:



It works no problems on UK power - but it does get hot. When putting my hand to it I feel it buzzing. I'm hoping this will last the test of time, but I certainly won't be leaving the house with my PC on (nor will I do it overnight).

So for a total cost of £250 + £25 custom duty, I'm in cloud cuckoo land.

If you are on the fence, DO IT!

Before hitting order I was prepared I might lose my £250 - I was prepared I might get dead pixels. The reason these things are so cheap is both build quality and above all lack of thrills. This is DVI-D only - most of the buttons don't work on the monitor and its all about the clarity of the screen. If you go in with the mindset of a potential loss, then you will only be happy to gain. Afterall, don't expect to spend so little and get the world in return.

Rating out of 10? 9!

(Why not 10&#8230; I need it to last a year before it gets that!)


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the sas man*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Plenty of reviews have been done about these monitors but thought I'd give you mine for anyone sitting on the fence. Please note, I live in the UK so there will be a slight UK perspective on this.
> 
> I wanted the most basic Shimian monitor&#8230;so opted for the QH270 Lite version (doesn't contain any tempered glass). I also went for Pixel perfect. THESE DO NOT GUARANTEE NO DEAD PIXELS&#8230; however, my thinking is that if I did have any they would be kept to a minimum by using this policy.
> 
> After much deliberation I went with Green-Sum. Total cost, including shipment, was £250. I ordered Thursday morning and it was with me Monday morning. Utterly amazing!
> 
> So here comes the drum roll&#8230; I haven't robbed a bank, but I just feel like I have.
> 
> I have zero bleed. I have zero dead pixels. I must be lucky, because my monitor works flawlessly (admittedly I type this with it being on for 3 hours only). The real test of time will come in a few months I guess!
> 
> So here is what Green Sum packed mine like:
> 
> 
> 
> It had two layers of bubble wrap and seemed to keep the box in good nick&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> The panel looked fine, and so I turned it on&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> Utterly amazing, I've come from an AG coated 1366 x 768 Dell to this. As you can imagine, that's like sleeping with the Queen and waking up to Natalie Portman. Games run flawlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> For reference I'm using a GTX 660 TI 2GB. Likewise, my monitor was built "2013 - Feb" so fresh of the assembly line - fingers crossed this means it's a bit more reliable. Model is QH270 - IPSB. Also, for £5 I went online and bought a gold plated DVD-D cable. I've heard people complain about the ones provided so didn't even bother with theirs, just used my new one.
> 
> Also the infamous stand. I personally see no issues...once my monitor is up it's up. However, I don't have kids... if I did I would seriously consider getting a VESA mount for this. It is wobbly and could easily fall if kids running past it... and it's not the screen I worry about ut instead your kid. It's a heavy monitor!
> 
> Delivery was through DHL - I asked Green Sum to put £100 as my value - it meant my total charges for duty etc were £25 only.
> 
> If I could raise just one concern so far&#8230; the power brick. It may be because its new, but there is that nice smell of burning electronics. I don't mean burning&#8230;but just brand new electronics setting in. Well I hope that is what it is! Here is the Power Brick:
> 
> 
> 
> It works no problems on UK power - but it does get hot. When putting my hand to it I feel it buzzing. I'm hoping this will last the test of time, but I certainly won't be leaving the house with my PC on (nor will I do it overnight).
> 
> So for a total cost of £250 + £25 custom duty, I'm in cloud cuckoo land.
> 
> If you are on the fence, DO IT!
> 
> Before hitting order I was prepared I might lose my £250 - I was prepared I might get dead pixels. The reason these things are so cheap is both build quality and above all lack of thrills. This is DVI-D only - most of the buttons don't work on the monitor and its all about the clarity of the screen. If you go in with the mindset of a potential loss, then you will only be happy to gain. Afterall, don't expect to spend so little and get the world in return.
> 
> Rating out of 10? 9!
> 
> (Why not 10&#8230; I need it to last a year before it gets that!)


yeah I got mine from green-sum but when I say I have a perfect pixel with no bleeding they all say it has to have some just not visible


----------



## twoelles

Yes. Tried that too (DVI cable). I am going to buy a new GPU today (mine is old anyway) so hopefully this will fix the problem.


----------



## IgotaShimianDUD

Hi guys I just got the Achieva QH270-IPSB S today I plugged the duel DVI cable provided,
All looked good I was really excited see the ASUS logo loading and BAM backlit black screen for the last 6 hours.


]

I know this has been mentioned quite a few times in this thread but I never found any kind of solution other than the obligatory make sure it's plugged in and turned on Which it is.

I suspect it could be a Power Supply issue but I am not willing to replace a $70 power supply when my 'Pefect Pixel' '100% tested monitor arrived not working at all. All I'd be doing it putting myself more out of pocket.

I purchased from *DREAM SELLER* on ebay by the way and they have not responded to my pleas for help.

Is there any solution to this? Is there anymore troubleshooting I can try fiddling around with Radeon drivers to no avail. It seems to strange the monitor can display by desktop for ONE SECOND after it's just turned on but then complete fades to black









EDIT: From the Nanjing Brick power supply I have a cable that converts that to work in Australia. Power supply is green and seems to be working but monitor is not!

DVI-D to one of the miniport slots on my videocard I am sure is part of troubleshooting but once again spending more money and 'maybes' to find out I still have a ruined monitor I am not keen on.

MY COMPUTER STATS: (anything amiss here?)
-ASUS P8H77-MLE Motherboard
-Intel Core i7 3770k CPU @ 3.50ghz (8 CPUS) ~ 3.5GHZ
-Windows 7 Home Premium
-8192 ram
-Radeon 7700 1 gigabyte


----------



## Pikey

Radeon 7700 1 gigabyte ... what graphics card is that?


----------



## p0llk4t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgotaShimianDUD*
> 
> I purchased from *DREAM SELLER* on ebay by the way and they have not responded to my pleas for help.


Make sure you do ALL your correspondence with the seller through eBay. Do not email them directly outside of eBay.


----------



## IgotaShimianDUD

Yes by email I mean through the ebay messages.

@Pikey http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Radeon+7700%5C


----------



## KerryH

Ordered one from green-sum earlier today, I'm pumped!

Will replace a ****ty looking TN 1920x1080p panel but i will keep my 24" soyo 1920x1200 p-mva panel paired with it.

Can't wait!!


----------



## twoelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the sas man*
> 
> You're using a DVD-D cable? Have you tried swapping it with a different one?


Swapped the cables (DVI-D) and changed my GPU card. No better. So it was DOA Shimian.
I contacted Green-Sum via ebay and supplied photos of the problem. They replied with this:
Quote:


> Hello, this is Green-Sum, the eBay seller.
> First of all, we are deeply sorry for your inconvenience. We will make our best efforts to support you.
> And we are the worldwide seller. So we can't reply in real time. Please understand it.
> If one of the monitor is a defect, we will definitely provide you with an exchange.
> Could you check the connectivity of the monitor? and try switching the main monitor with the sub-monitor?
> Let us know the Small LED right-bottom side, shows Solid green, red, or Flashing green.
> 
> Please specify which one is defective. You have four different monitors in our record.
> Also, we need to contact the manufacturer for the issue.
> IN order to do that, you need to provide the
> 1) pictures of product showing the problem,
> 2) About the Whole box. To figure out if there are any possibilities from shock, while delivery.
> 3) serial number located back side of the monitor.
> 
> And we need to receive them to our email address,
> 
> greensum_CSbuy2korea.com
> (NOT E-Bay which photo size is small)
> 
> Please let us know if you have additional questions or issue. Again, sorry for your inconvenience.
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Green-Sum


I suppose I can just hope they come thru with a replacement since this one was DOA.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgotaShimianDUD*
> 
> Yes by email I mean through the ebay messages.
> 
> @Pikey http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Radeon+7700%5C


No, you misunderstand ... 7700 is the general name for the series of card!

Exactly which one have you got? .. ie. 7750, 7770 , 7790 .. I don't think a 7700 exists.

Anyhow , I think it's struggling to push all those pixels around , whatever it is!


----------



## marcus556

sign me up as a owner! I just got mine in and i upgraded from a 1600x900 monitor to this and i am blown away!

green-sum is who i ordered from i ordered a perfect pixel but found one very very very small dead pixel that only shows up when on white or birght screens and you have to get very close a foot to 2 foot back no chance of seeing it even if your looking in the spot its in but its not worth sending back for that. Very quick shipment i ordered about 10pm Sunday night and got it today sometime while i was at work. If you on the fence like i was then go ahead and pull the trigger because this baby is nice. I am running it on a GTX 560 currently and playing diablo 3 at max settings i get about 30 fps so maybe a better graphics card in the future but this baby definitely puts gaming in a whole new perspective.

Console players eat your heart out!









Download this video and really see the beauty of this monitor

http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7332022/TimeScapes.2012.1440p.WEB-DL.h264-HDCLUB_%5BPublicHD%5D


----------



## seev

I bought QH270-IPSI 27" LED 2560x1440 from ebay which i am I am connecting to the docking station provided with the HP 8460p Elitebook. The laptop has a Radeon 6470M graphics card which according to the specs on the site supports QHD and so does the docking station spec.

When switched on, Blue LED blinks couple of times and then goes red and stays that way..just before turning RED the screen comes on for a second. I have already tested the DVI-D cable with another monitor. The power brick has a very dim green light that stays ON . The ATI control panel recognizes the QHD panel but the windows display settings doesn't show the monitor.

Does the monitor display any ting on the screen if no DVI-D is connected?Has anyone successfully got these monitors to work with docking station? Is this a power supply issue? Any other clues..I.? any other clues for debugging? thanks in advance..


----------



## IgotaShimianDUD

@Pikey

My video card has no name then...is this adequate to display the Shimian? Is my 1 gig graphics card enough to even run the screen?



In the last few pages we got about a 50/50 success rate here.


----------



## KerryH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgotaShimianDUD*
> 
> @Pikey
> 
> My video card has no name then...is this adequate to display the Shimian? Is my 1 gig graphics card enough to even run the screen?
> 
> 
> 
> In the last few pages we got about a 50/50 success rate here.


I would assume you have a 7750, Did the graphics card come with the computer? Looking up the specs of your model computer would help tell exactly what you have.

Either way any recent graphics card, and the 7700 series is recent, should be able to run a shimian perfectly fine. Just make sure you're using a port on the card that supports dvi dual link and a proper dvi dual link cable.


----------



## IgotaShimianDUD

Im going to buy a new DUEL dvi just in case the cable I arrived with is faulty, pretty sure the unit is defective though My Samsung phone is also junk Korea is a blacklist country for me now


----------



## KerryH

Well guys I got my Shimian Lite in earlier today, so here's my mini review:

I ordered from green-sum mid-day tuesday. It shipped on thursday and arrived today! Impressive!



I didn't take any pictures of the packaging as you've all seen that before, the box was the retail box wrapped heavily in bubble wrap.

Everything looked great from the outside so I opened it up, The monitor looked fantastic!

It has the date 2013/02 marked on the box and monitor so I am assuming the monitor was manufactured this month.

The PSU included is the Welltronics 110-240v version.

I temporarily set up the monitor on my desk on the stand and hooked up the power supply to the monitor first to avoid shorting it by trying to insert it backwards and then i gave it power using an existing PSU cable, I hooked up my 28awg DVI dual link cable I purchased from monoprice in the past (item 2760) and hit the power button and she fired up on my hackintosh w/ a sapphire 6850 1GB and was already displaying 2560x1440! I powered down the unit and mounted it to my dual monitor arm (monoprice 5560 I've had since Nov 09!)

I took a few moments, and I have to say It's been a long time since I've been wowed like this, to really soak in how impressive this display is!

My previous setup was a 24" 1920x1200 p-mva panel (soyo topaz for those that remember) and I had a cheap 1080p tn panel for a second display.

Now I don't know how many of you remember the Soyo Topaz display from back around ~'09-'10 but it was the Shimian of it's time, a very cheap basic 24" 1920x1200 p-mva panel. I have two but the original one i purchased in Jan of 08 popped it's internal PSU about 6-8 monts ago (PSU's for it are no longer available, and I haven't converted it to external) and my second one I bought for ~60 bucks on ebay in Nov of '09 with a bad power supply but at that time you could get a new power supply for about 40 bucks from china. This is the one that is still running flawelessly today.

Anyways, the whole point of all of this is that I'm not coming from just a TN panel to the Shimian, even compared to my p-mva panel the Shimian is incredible. My topaz now looks like a 19" 1280x1024 in comparison. the dpi is not significant, but a very noticable difference and the colors are just so much more pure and vibrant on the Shimian. This is with the Shimian at minimum brightness.

However, my Shimian is not without it's faults. The first fault is that there is a stuck pixel ( i assume it is stuck) that displays green on a dark background at the top right of the center quadrant. This is the only one I have seen. It's not a terrible deal but I would love to massage it out but it hasn't cooperated yet. I also have some backlight bleeding at the bottom visible on dark scenes, there is some at the bottom left and bottom right. Any input as to what actually remedies that would be great

The biggest issue, which I will fix myself is that the whole screen is crooked in the bezel. I saw where people had sagging bezels but i don't recall anyone else having this issue. The top left and bottom left corners are perfectly visible but the top right I can see ~1.8mm of the metal from the panel and the lower right a few rows of pixels are cut off by the bezel. Hopefully this is not a big deal to fix, I intended to remove the bezel as I would prefer a satin black finish on all pieces instead of the gloss black and white.

The screen itself is running at about 90-98f via my IR thermometer and compared to my non-led internal psu soyo at 100-119f. The Shimian PSU is sitting at about 96f. This is all in a very warm 79f room as all my electronics keep the room toasty.

Here are a few pics, starting with the old setup of the 1080p tn panel and the 1200p pmva:

http://imgur.com/a/8iwCF

TL;DR: I am blown away with the sheer size, picture quality, resolution and dpi of the Shimian Lite. However it is not without it's faults but I am overall VERY pleased with this monitor!

EDIT: I've since corrected the crooked screen portion, I didn't bother painting the bezel yet as i'm not 100% sure if I will bother with it. I will say, after taking the screen apart the construction isn't very impressive. The panel is literally just sandwiched in the casing, which explains how easily mine was crooked. I just straightened it out before putting the bezel back on and it stays that way once it's screwed back together.


----------



## ronquilent

I wish there were replacement cases for this panel that are built with better quality materials. Just like you can buy a separate VESA stand.


----------



## delirumhappy

@KerryH Can you adjust the height of that monitor stand?


----------



## KerryH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delirumhappy*
> 
> @KerryH Can you adjust the height of that monitor stand?


If you're referring to the monoprice 5560 yes, you set how high the arms mount on the pole. I have mine at the highest setting because my desk is a standing desk and this places the monitors center at a little lower than my eye level. It's not the sturdiest unit i've ever used (if I type an angry email vibrations are pronounced through the monitors. This may have a good bit to do with my desk as well though as it's only a solid wood countertop, but with ~38" metal legs that introduce a little flexibility over that large distance. but i'm cheap and I'm happy with it.


----------



## havocG

looking for a replacement board


----------



## cryfreedom66

Just ordered a QH270-IPSBS from green-sum. Seems like a lot of horror stories in this thread (most defective monitors seem to come from redcap and dreamseller)...I didn't get pixel perfect as its 40$ more and doesnt seem like much of a guarantee...

heres hoping for the best! Green-sum seems to have a pretty good track record...


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66*
> 
> Just ordered a QH270-IPSBS from green-sum. Seems like a lot of horror stories in this thread (most defective monitors seem to come from redcap and dreamseller)...I didn't get pixel perfect as its 40$ more and doesnt seem like much of a guarantee...
> 
> heres hoping for the best! Green-sum seems to have a pretty good track record...


You'll be happy he ive had mine a week and he sent me a message yesterday to make sure i was completely satisfied so great customer service trust me you'll be happy


----------



## p0llk4t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66*
> 
> Seems like a lot of horror stories in this thread (most defective monitors seem to come from redcap and dreamseller)...


Just to be fair, at this point in this thread you are more likely to have posts from people that have issues. As far as I can tell, most of the issues eventually get resolved, assuming the buyer did everything through ebay.

These sellers, have very high ratings. Dreamseller, for example has 581 Positive/6 Neutral/7 Negative feedback ratings over the last 6 months. Keep in mind these ratings are not just for the Shimian monitors. In fact, the only negative review I see for the last 6 months that relates to a 27" monitor is for the Crossover 27".

If I'm wrong, and someone got screwed over by any of these sellers, please correct me.

Yes it's a pain in the ass if you get a defective one, but as long as you go through ebay to resolve the return/replace/repair/refund issues, you should be fine. It's not in the sellers interests to screw people over on returns or refunds.

I don't think it's constructive to put down any specific seller, unless they are engaging in unethical business practices that need to be reported or if their bad customer service practices need to be shared in order to help the user community here. At this point, the reliability and defect rate of one sellers product over the other is speculation based on anecdotal evidence.

Many, many people have purchased correctly working monitors from all of the three sellers mentioned.


----------



## cryfreedom66

Wasn't trying to put anyone down I just was stating what I noticed.


----------



## Neocodex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0llk4t*
> 
> Just to be fair, at this point in this thread you are more likely to have posts from people that have issues. As far as I can tell, most of the issues eventually get resolved, assuming the buyer did everything through ebay.
> 
> These sellers, have very high ratings. Dreamseller, for example has 581 Positive/6 Neutral/7 Negative feedback ratings over the last 6 months. Keep in mind these ratings are not just for the Shimian monitors. In fact, the only negative review I see for the last 6 months that relates to a 27" monitor is for the Crossover 27".
> 
> If I'm wrong, and someone got screwed over by any of these sellers, please correct me.
> 
> Yes it's a pain in the ass if you get a defective one, but as long as you go through ebay to resolve the return/replace/repair/refund issues, you should be fine. It's not in the sellers interests to screw people over on returns or refunds.
> 
> I don't think it's constructive to put down any specific seller, unless they are engaging in unethical business practices that need to be reported or if their bad customer service practices need to be shared in order to help the user community here. At this point, the reliability and defect rate of one sellers product over the other is speculation based on anecdotal evidence.
> 
> Many, many people have purchased correctly working monitors from all of the three sellers mentioned.


One of the problems with the ebay rating is most people give feedback right away. My red-cap screen worked fine for awhile then died and after 6 months fighting and $150 extra(despite his page saying he pays return fee) for RMA with redcap I still dont have a new screen.

I can say that I have had nothing but a horrible experience with red-cap, and I have had a number of others here and on another forum contact me about red-cap refusing to honor his warranty. Once your past your 45 day paypal protection your screwed.


----------



## Heimsgard

I was wondering since the lite only has 1 dvi port if I bought a capture card like the avermedia live hd gamer if I could hook my ps3 or 360 up to that and use the preview window but fullscreen it without any delay. Not actually record anything and if I can would it look bad? I don't have a second monitor/tv at the moment and I want to move my consoles from downstairs to my room and I still want to keep my pc hooked up to this monitor.


----------



## ronquilent

I guess I consider myself lucky so far. No dead pixels but some backlight bleed on top left/right. It's been running perfectly (including seeing the bios screen) for about 2 weeks now. After calibration the colors, brightness, contrast, and backlight are perfect. Bought from red-cap.

Is it common for the monitor to die after a while? Based on some of the replies in this thread it seems as if the monitor just dies one day and nothing can be done about it after that point. I really hope not...

Also, if I were thinking about buying 2 more monitors which seller should I buy them from? red-cap, greensum, or another seller?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## adjas

Mine's been running fine for almost a year, it does have that slight coil whine sometimes on some pages, but not very annoying.


----------



## ronquilent

That's comforting







. So, which seller did you buy from?


----------



## cryfreedom66

Just got my qh270 and damn is it beautiful! Not pixel perfect and only one stuck pixel. No noticeable bleed! I'm in 1440p heaven


----------



## cryfreedom66

Can anyone recommend good calibration settings for this monitor?


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66*
> 
> Just got my qh270 and damn is it beautiful! Not pixel perfect and only one stuck pixel. No noticeable bleed! I'm in 1440p heaven


Yeah these screens are great. Which seller did you buy from by the way?


----------



## cryfreedom66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Yeah these screens are great. Which seller did you buy from by the way?


green-sum...great communication and it shipped in like 2 days


----------



## ronquilent

Thanks.

To answer your previous question, here's the profile I used after calibration: http://www.sendspace.com/file/as5bwj. Of course every screen is different but this can be a quick fix until you calibrate it.


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66*
> 
> green-sum...great communication and it shipped in like 2 days


What power brick did you get with the monitor from green-sum? red-cap sends a Welltronics power brick which I've heard is the best one sold by any seller but I don't know which one green-sum sends.

The biggest drawback with ordering from green-sum seems to be that I can't "Make an Offer" for a better price.


----------



## cryfreedom66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> What power brick did you get with the monitor from green-sum? red-cap sends a Welltronics power brick which I've heard is the best one sold by any seller but I don't know which one green-sum sends.
> 
> The biggest drawback with ordering from green-sum seems to be that I can't "Make an Offer" for a better price.


I got the welltronics power brick from green-sum


----------



## adjas

I bought it from "dcsamsungmall"

I just checked ebay and he's not selling the monitors anymore. Was a good seller.


----------



## Jakkaranaama

Just ordered Shimian QH270-Lite 27" LED S-IPS from green-sum Paid $369.90. Forgot to ask for the"100% FREE Quality Testing Service ★"... Ships free to Finland allthough







Can`t wait!!!!


----------



## cryfreedom66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakkaranaama*
> 
> Just ordered Shimian QH270-Lite 27" LED S-IPS from green-sum Paid $369.90. Forgot to ask for the"100% FREE Quality Testing Service ★"... Ships free to Finland allthough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can`t wait!!!!


congrats, its awesome!


----------



## cheesesteppa

I got my "[Perfect Pixel]New ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite 27" from green-sum yesterday, and the resolution is lovely, no dead pixels, but the light bleed is off the chart on a black scene in the bottom left and right corner, it spreads to almost the whole bottom ¼ of the screen, well I say black scenes, it's actually light grey at best, the black on these is so bad. Also the motion blur while playing BF3 is horrendous, while flying a jet the ground looks like a blurry mess.
Panel is a bit wonky inside; you can see the blue led through the screen itself too as there is a gap there, the monitor itself sags to one side on the stand too.
Feel like I wasted my money to be honest.
I've gone back to my old Samsung P2450 2ms for now, and will be trying to sell this ACHIEVA.


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheesesteppa*
> 
> I got my "[Perfect Pixel]New ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite 27" from green-sum yesterday, and the resolution is lovely, no dead pixels, but the light bleed is off the chart on a black scene in the bottom left and right corner, it spreads to almost the whole bottom ¼ of the screen, well I say black scenes, it's actually light grey at best, the black on these is so bad. Also the motion blur while playing BF3 is horrendous, while flying a jet the ground looks like a blurry mess.
> Panel is a bit wonky inside; you can see the blue led through the screen itself too as there is a gap there, the monitor itself sags to one side on the stand too.
> Feel like I wasted my money to be honest.
> I've gone back to my old Samsung P2450 2ms for now, and will be trying to sell this ACHIEVA.


take a picture and get a replacement green-sum will replace or fix better then trying to sell a monitor with a wonky screen


----------



## wwphil

Hi there,

Just subscribed here to ask a question.

I have a QH270-Lite for about a year and a half now and it works great, couldn't be more satisfied. The problem is the power brick burnt this morning, and in a really disturbing fashion. Luckily I was there, and near the screen when it happenned, so quickly disconnected everything.
So this comment is also a warning.

IMG_20130302_174040.jpg 260k .jpg file


IMG_20130302_174050.jpg 124k .jpg file


Now, this is my only screen, apart from my tv, and using the tv wasn't really considered for a medium term solution while I would get another power brick.

So I spent a good deal of the day trying to hack my way into bridging rails of an ATX power supply to get 24volts... Ultimately, I succeeded (by using 2, the second being a printer psu 12v / 4amps) and now I am writing this post from the monitor. Through my attempts at replacing the power, I fed the screen 12 volts straight from the ATX psu and it worked... I didn't run it like this for more than a few seconds, but I'm now wondering if the screen can be run safely on 12 volts. Anybody knows ??

The psu is a CoolerMaster 525watts, dual 12volts rails which are each capable of 20amps. I can combine the rails to have a capacity of 40amps on 12 volts, which would be more than enough.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## andy4theherd

a couple of months ago i posted about an issue i started having with my Shimian. when booting up the screen would flicker on and off a few times at the bios screen and then several more as the Window's desktop came up. after a few seconds everything worked fine. i assumed something was wrong or going wrong with the monitor. it continued doing this until yesterday. i was looking at the scaling options in the Nvidia control panel. this feature was just added, you guessed it, a few months ago. for some reason the default setting is set to "Aspect ratio" instead of "no scaling". i changed this to "no scaling" and the flicker is completely gone. just wanted to give a heads-up.

the option is located under Adjust desktop size and position. there is a tab for scaling.


----------



## Ernani

which are the alternatives to use my shimian (dvi-d) in a graphics card that has dvi-i only?

Like this:



Any cheap solutions? Any adapters?


----------



## ronquilent

That DVI-I *is* dual link. The "I" just has to with the ability of the port to work with analog adapters.


----------



## Ernani

Just asked because some seller has this in his shimian lite listing:


----------



## Dextar

I couldn't decide on a Crossover or a Shimian and today I just splurged and purchased the Shimian Lite (I have no need for the speakers, not to mention I hear they can cause overheating issues) that will be my center monitor with two Dell 24" U2410 monitors on the sides. I am not going to be running surround the other two will be for keeping documents for college open while I game, I multitask a lot.









I'm pretty excited to join the 1440 team and I hope I made the right choice!


----------



## Heimsgard

What is the best way to clean this monitor the one without the glass.


----------



## ronquilent

Microfiber cloth and a little water works for me.


----------



## firegreen

Just ordered my New ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSBS 27" LED 2560X1440 WQHD LG S-IPS Computer Monitor from Green-Sum about 10 minutes ago. $354.90 shipped to US.

Excited, nervous and anxious.

Hopefully all works out well and I will be happy with it. I'll update as the process continues this week. Hope it gets here fast.

Thanks for all the info here I have read through the entire thread since my search began in November 2012.

Wish me luck!


----------



## loophole

Hello.
I have an ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB 27" LED 2560X1440.
It was working fine before I formatted but now it just has a blue flashing light on the front. Was working on a gtx590 but now using a gtx660ti.
Has red/orange led when turned off. When turned on, the led goes blue solid for 5 seconds and continues with blue flashing.
Using a DVI-D dual link cable (no analogue pins).

The monitor shows up in the computers display settings with maximum resolution setting as 1024x768 with a dark blank screen.

note: the same issue occurs with a single link DVI cable and cables work well with 1920x1200 on 24" samsung monitor.

Any tips or reccomendations would be greatly appreciated.

cheers.

Also, I noticed some people asking how to dismantle the screen -
The black front bezel pulls off with ease.
Remove the screws.
Pull off the white bezel.
Lift up panel and carefully disconnect attached cables.


----------



## Dextar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firegreen*
> 
> Just ordered my New ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSBS 27" LED 2560X1440 WQHD LG S-IPS Computer Monitor from Green-Sum about 10 minutes ago. $354.90 shipped to US.
> 
> Excited, nervous and anxious.
> 
> Hopefully all works out well and I will be happy with it. I'll update as the process continues this week. Hope it gets here fast.
> 
> Thanks for all the info here I have read through the entire thread since my search began in November 2012.
> 
> Wish me luck!


Did you get a message from Green-sum about shipping delays?

I got this..
"Hello, this is Green-Sum, the eBay seller.
First of all, we would like to say thank you for your recent order. We will make our best efforts to support you.
We are sorry to say that but your monitor would be a little delayed.

Currently, the manufacturer is moving their factory to another place. So its supply is now reduced temporarily. They said the moving will be done within this week. So we will be able to get the units in stock on this coming Monday, 11th. And we will test it and ship it right away.

Please let us know if you want to:

1. Wait for your original order.

2. Find another model which is available at the moment.

3. get refund.

Please let us know if you have any questions. Again, we are deeply sorry for your inconvenience. As we said above, we will make our best efforts for you.

Thank you.

Best regards,
Green-Sum"

Yet the item is marked as shipped on eBay..


----------



## firegreen

I did not receive a message about delays from Green-Sum. Hope there isn't, he has marked it as shipped through ebay but that means nothing as he may have only printed a label. Hoping to get it by end of week but now I am worried I my not.


----------



## KerryH

So I was going to follow this post to correct my backlight bleed:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291774/guide-adding-screws-to-the-achieva-shimian-to-fix-back-light-bleed

But upon inspection this is what my panel looks like at the bottom:

http://imgur.com/6av4xcf

Not sure what to do about it, there aren't any screw holes, just holes where tabs click in. It has a lot of play. Also notice how there are blocks under the middle portion of the screen but none under the outer corners? I believe this plays a role in my backlight bleed as well =/.

ALSO, I posted earlier about my monoprice dual monitor mount not being so sturdy, but I went to swap my monitors since the shimian's power button is on the back right and having it mounted on the left side made it kinda inconvenient to use. Upon removing the monitors I noticed that the arms were pretty loose, so I went ahead and tightened up all the joints and the mount is very sturdy again. Keep in mind I've had this unit for several years and would frequently articulate the arms say to watch a movie from the couch in this room etc.


----------



## havocG

trying to get hold of a board for one of these monitors any-one know of where to get one from


----------



## p0llk4t

I haven't heard of anyone offering these, or even looking for them. You best bet might be to contact one of the eBay sellers.

There is obviously a defect rate on these monitors and they may have extra working boards from monitors returned for other issues such as broken screens. I would try messaging some of the sellers mentioned frequently here and asking them.


----------



## Avetisov

Just checking in after a few months to say that I have had no issues with my monitor. My slight yellow tint has been slightly adjusted by upping the blue and reducing the red. Just flew through Crysis 3 with SLI GTX 670's on VERY HIGH everything. (FXAA and 2x).

Purchased it from dhsummer for 280$ shipped.

Anyone find a way to clock these things? I'm not looking for 120hz, maybe like 70-80.


----------



## loophole

Hey man. Iv been looking for a board two. Found a few people around alibaba.com selling them for 80-100usd. A bit out of my price range as i am not entirely 100% sure my board has failed. I just get nothing up on the screen. A bit of a risky investment for me atm. :/


----------



## havocG

Was with a friend who opened it up to see what the problem was my monitor has been out since Dec I didn't want to send it back. from what he has said about the board is that it is a very cheap one he also said to ask the eBay seller (Green-Sum) about a board I asked last week got a quick reply stating that they will ask the manufacturer about the part, Then today they have asked for the serial number so I can get my monitor back on feeling good.I have been giving Green-Sum a hard time I feel kinda feel sorry him/her/them

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loophole*
> 
> Hey man. Iv been looking for a board two. Found a few people around alibaba.com selling them for 80-100usd. A bit out of my price range as i am not entirely 100% sure my board has failed. I just get nothing up on the screen. A bit of a risky investment for me atm. :/


There is only three things you can do 1.send it back 2.get it fixed 3.leave it be
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0llk4t*
> 
> I haven't heard of anyone offering these, or even looking for them. You best bet might be to contact one of the eBay sellers.
> 
> There is obviously a defect rate on these monitors and they may have extra working boards from monitors returned for other issues such as broken screens. I would try messaging some of the sellers mentioned frequently here and asking them.


thanks thought I would ask just in case


----------



## Dextar

I have a question maybe you guys can answer, so while I'm waiting for my monitor to show up I've decided to start streaming my PoV in WoW. I've been looking at the AVerMedia C985 card, now the card only outputs 1080p, it has from graphics card to capture card and then an HDMI out to the monitor. Now this means you can ONLY use 1080p and basically can't be used with this monitor unless you get the multi-version and even then it will only display 2560x1080? Is there a way I could get a splitter and split the connection between my monitor and the capture card so I can still display full resolution but only record 1080?

Thanks for any help, I just don't want to waste money.


----------



## 5150 Joker

I purchased one from green sum on eBay that was supposed to be pixel perfect. Well it has a column of dead pixels on the left side with >50% light bleed and dark spot in the lower left corner. Filed a claim with ebay and now he's dragging his feet on issuing a refund. Asked me to take pics of the box so he could file a claim with DHL and I think he believes I should wait on them. Definitely not happy about this.

So that was my first and last experience with these cheap Korean monitors. Went and ordered a Viewsonic VP 2770 off Amazon that gets here tomorrow.

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## cryfreedom66

Has anyone been able to connect a console to the lite using an hdmi to dvi-d?


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66*
> 
> Has anyone been able to connect a console to the lite using an hdmi to dvi-d?


this monitor doesn't have a scaler built in (unless you got the hdmi version). all scaling is done by your PC graphics card. i have read a couple of people got their PS3 to work but only in 720P and it did not look very good (there words).


----------



## loophole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loophole*
> 
> Hello.
> I have an ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB 27" LED 2560X1440.
> It was working fine before I formatted but now it just has a blue flashing light on the front. Was working on a gtx590 but now using a gtx660ti.
> Has red/orange led when turned off. When turned on, the led goes blue solid for 5 seconds and continues with blue flashing.
> Using a DVI-D dual link cable (no analogue pins).
> 
> The monitor shows up in the computers display settings with maximum resolution setting as 1024x768 with a dark blank screen.
> 
> note: the same issue occurs with a single link DVI cable and cables work well with 1920x1200 on 24" samsung monitor.
> 
> Any tips or reccomendations would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> Also, I noticed some people asking how to dismantle the screen -
> The black front bezel pulls off with ease.
> Remove the screws.
> Pull off the white bezel.
> Lift up panel and carefully disconnect attached cables.


Has anyone had this issue before?


----------



## Dextar

I got my Shimian.. it is absolutely beautiful. It makes both of my Dell monitors look awful! Time to throw these two up on Craigslist and buy two more Shimians! =D


----------



## KerryH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dextar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my Shimian.. it is absolutely beautiful. It makes both of my Dell monitors look awful! Time to throw these two up on Craigslist and buy two more Shimians! =D


Nice looking setup, I noticed the same thing with my shimian side by side with my old 24". The DPI makes the shimian so much more crisp, and the IPS makes the colors look so much better.

I wouldn't be able to stand your desk setup though, I like my leg room too much!


----------



## Dextar

Oh it's really cramped, I normally use my subwoofer for a foot rest because of it. I'd love to move the PC to the outside of the desk and the sub as well but I have two kids and I fear that something would get dumped inside of my PC. I'll suffer from lack of leg room for now.


----------



## Dextar

Just wanted to ask, does anyone think the SquareTrade warranty is worth it? I'm not sure of the durability of the monitors but spending 54 dollars to make sure if any of the LEDs die or if the monitor craps out at all I get back my full purchase price.


----------



## spinache89

Not a bad setup for a student


----------



## juisyjuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dextar*
> 
> Just wanted to ask, does anyone think the SquareTrade warranty is worth it? I'm not sure of the durability of the monitors but spending 54 dollars to make sure if any of the LEDs die or if the monitor craps out at all I get back my full purchase price.


It is always good to have an insurance protection plan on your stuff. I bought 2 squaretrade warranties for both my shimian achievas back in October and I actually have 4 Achievas running on a ati radeon 5870 eyefinity 6 card).


----------



## ronquilent

I can't tell what is wrong with the monitors from the picture of the three monitors from your old set. They all look fine...?

I got a Shimian from red-cap about 4 months ago and it has 1 dead pixel in the lower left corner. After calibration the monitor looks pretty damn perfect. I was planning to buy another one from red-cap but I'm trying to understand what went wrong in your setup before I buy another one.


----------



## chaoflux

Dunno if this is appropriate to post about in this thread, but I have two Shimian Achievas for sale (locally only) in S.E. Portland, OR (near Hawthorne) if any of you PDX'ers are looking to join the club... $350 per, they really look good... no stuck/dead pixels, one has a bit of BLB on bottom and the other is really quite exceptional.....they're the lite ones (without tempered glass) dual dvi...

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ele/3701848755.html

a good opportunity to check em out before playing the lottery game with ordering it from Korea imo... not gonna offer much of a real discount cuz i think they might sell... who knows though, if they don't in a month i'll try $300, no major hurries to get rid of them though..


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dextar*
> 
> Just wanted to ask, does anyone think the SquareTrade warranty is worth it? I'm not sure of the durability of the monitors but spending 54 dollars to make sure if any of the LEDs die or if the monitor craps out at all I get back my full purchase price.


The warranty is worth it but as far as I know you can only buy it with pixel perfect ones. p.s. the scalpels are awesome! I got a pair a year ago, best Oakleys I have owned.


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaoflux*
> 
> Dunno if this is appropriate to post about in this thread, but I have two Shimian Achievas for sale (locally only) in S.E. Portland, OR (near Hawthorne) if any of you PDX'ers are looking to join the club... $350 per, they really look good... no stuck/dead pixels, one has a bit of BLB on bottom and the other is really quite exceptional.....they're the lite ones (without tempered glass) dual dvi...
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ele/3701848755.html
> 
> a good opportunity to check em out before playing the lottery game with ordering it from Korea imo... not gonna offer much of a real discount cuz i think they might sell... who knows though, if they don't in a month i'll try $300, no major hurries to get rid of them though..


Why are you selling them?


----------



## Neocodex

Update

I purchased a tempered glass shimian from red-cap nearly 7months ago. shortly after getting the screen, it died. Blacklight on, no picture.
red-cap refused to honor the warranty and after fighting with him for 6 months, I paid $150 to send the screen back for repair.

Got the repaired screen today, aside from the glass having 100x more dust behind it then before, its still dead.

I have a working identical screen and even disconnecting one and swamping in the new screen, same ****.


----------



## chaoflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Why are you selling them?


Just not using them much anymore, got them for a high end gaming rig but lost interest in gaming all together. I think I like building gaming rigs more than I actually like to play video games these days. Oy vey.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Need some help fellas, does anyone have any information on how to safely remove the glass and bezel on an ISPI (glass under the bezel model)? I have an OC PCB coming that will be going in. Cheers!


----------



## andy4theherd

has anybody tried out the new feature in Nvidia Control Panel that lets you overclock monitors? i have my Shimian Lite running at 67hz (i get lines at 68hz).

just curious if anyone else has tried this and what kind of results. haven't been following this thread for a while now...


----------



## bryce

Was looking at this one on ebay, just wanted to get a second opinion on it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-LED-Quad-HD-DVI-2560x1440-16-9-6ms-PC-Monitor-/110833856200?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D6603521610294079030%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D190645588882%26


----------



## FrankoNL

I am looking at the same monitor!

I am just wondering what the response times and input lag will be? Will it be 'suitable' for FPS gaming? And i mean, just for fun .. no hard core competitive stuff. If somebody could share his or her information regarding this screen i would be very gratefull


----------



## JMCB

Anyone have any idea what this is? Have had this monitor since June last year, and this appeared one day. Any ideas on how to get rid of it?


----------



## senna89

I tryed this product and its horrible, many many ghosting effect and backlight bleed








I dont know why many users said its a good purchase.


----------



## smallblock

This monitor works great for gaming. I have had mine since last September. There is NO ghosting in fps. The picture quality is stunning, the color saturation is unbelievable. Very nice piece of equipment.


----------



## lollerofhell

My monitor got here last week, beautiful, a single dead/stuck pixel but it's really hard to notice unless you're looking for it. Great purchase, got mine from "lightnspace". Does anyone know where you can get insurance for these if you live in a country where SquareTrade doesn't offer warrantees?


----------



## KnightVII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea what this is? Have had this monitor since June last year, and this appeared one day. Any ideas on how to get rid of it?


I think I do. It's sweat ( from warming and cause sweat ). I dunno what kind chemicals they are using for this monitor. Thats why I don't buy Korean monitors who don't have approved certified.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smallblock*
> 
> This monitor works great for gaming. I have had mine since last September. *There is NO ghosting in fps*. The picture quality is stunning, the color saturation is unbelievable. Very nice piece of equipment.


----------



## JMCB

Dang. I was hoping it would go away but it looks like its getting worse, so I'm going to have to open this bad boy up.


----------



## smallblock

your so funny pal


----------



## ronquilent

Before I jump ship and buy a shimian from green-sum, anyone else have a bad experience with them? I can't tell from the reviews if they give out a lot of dead pixel shimians or not. My last shimian from red-cap has only one dead pixel in the bottom left corner so I never see it.


----------



## FrankoNL

i ordered mine from him. Got it today. No dead pixels. Backlight bleeding though ....

Any way to fix the bleeding?

EDIT: Well adding a couple of screws helped a bit. But still bleeding in bottom corners. Has anyone tried the black tape trick on these monitors?


----------



## purdueman

Bought mine a couple months ago and I love it but this past week the monitor just goes blank randomly. Like it doesn't have an input signal, its on, but the screen is black, and no error code or anything. Also when it goes blank lots of vertical lines show up for about a second. Turning it off and then back on usually solves it, but it will do it again later.

Anyone have a similar problem?

I tried a different cable and same issue. Could it be a GPU issue too? I bought it from green-sum and it states there is a warranty.


----------



## rotary7

It could be a GPU problem, try another card and see it that helps any.


----------



## purdueman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> It could be a GPU problem, try another card and see it that helps any.


Well attached another monitor to the card and that monitor doesn't fade in or out.


----------



## Rasemotte

Beware !




Happens very rarely.


----------



## jincuteguy

So did anyone have any problems yet with these Korean monitors? Like in terms of stopped working (not dead pixels).


----------



## purdueman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So did anyone have any problems yet with these Korean monitors? Like in terms of stopped working (not dead pixels).


Yes I just posted about it. Bought my monitor in September now it randomly turns blank. Turning it on the off usually fixes it but it happens randomly. Any where from a second to 10 minutes later. It is really annoying and not good for daily use now. Made a video and sent it to Green-Sum. Let's see if he honors his warranty.

My brief video to show the problem.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oamcTYDYux0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ronquilent

What chipset does your motherboard have? Also, what card do you have?


----------



## geeyay1

My experience with these monitors has been a complete nightmare to say the very least.

I bought the ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSI from red-cap back in February.

Long story short, when the monitor arrived it would not power on, I was advised by a rep at the local frys to try replacing the power supply. I bought a new one on ebay from here http://www.ebay.com/itm/120991810705?var=420095579826&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

This didn't fix the problem so I of course tried to work things out with the seller. Atter a week of no responses I filed a dispute with ebay, they were glad to offer me a refund but I had to ship the monitor back to the seller first which was going to end up costing just as much if not more than the monitor did in the first place.

I've tried to take the monitor to a few different places to have it looked at and possibly fixed but noone wants to touch it because of the brand and not knowing what parts to get for it and what not.

The one store that gave it a look, (ginstar) said they don't know how to fix it either so basically It looks like I'm going to be taking a 400$ loss on this one....









Bright ideas anyone?


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geeyay1*
> 
> My experience with these monitors has been a complete nightmare to say the very least.
> 
> I bought the ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSI from red-cap back in February.
> 
> Long story short, when the monitor arrived it would not power on, I was advised by a rep at the local frys to try replacing the power supply. I bought a new one on ebay from here http://www.ebay.com/itm/120991810705?var=420095579826&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> This didn't fix the problem so I of course tried to work things out with the seller. Atter a week of no responses I filed a dispute with ebay, they were glad to offer me a refund but I had to ship the monitor back to the seller first which was going to end up costing just as much if not more than the monitor did in the first place.
> 
> I've tried to take the monitor to a few different places to have it looked at and possibly fixed but noone wants to touch it because of the brand and not knowing what parts to get for it and what not.
> 
> The one store that gave it a look, (ginstar) said they don't know how to fix it either so basically It looks like I'm going to be taking a 400$ loss on this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bright ideas anyone?


if you could get in touch with a good seller then they could hook you up with the parts you need had a similar problem messaged the seller i bought it from they took their time but did deliver with the parts but had to shop around for someone to get it fixed as most places have no idea as to where they can get parts and could end up making the problem worse.


----------



## geeyay1

That sounds like a good idea. I guess I'll see if the cpu store I took it too know exactly what part they need.

Thanks.


----------



## harbyharby

How is the monitor reported in windows for others? Mine (Q270 Lite, made Feb 2013) reports as "Digital". Sure its 100% functional but I'm just curious coz i recall others showing as Q270 or something.


----------



## p0llk4t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harbyharby*
> 
> How is the monitor reported in windows for others? Mine (Q270 Lite, made Feb 2013) reports as "Digital". Sure its 100% functional but I'm just curious coz i recall others showing as Q270 or something.


Mine show as Digital in Windows 7, both in the Windows video setting page and in the Nvidia Control Panel.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harbyharby*
> 
> How is the monitor reported in windows for others? Mine (Q270 Lite, made Feb 2013) reports as "Digital". Sure its 100% functional but I'm just curious coz i recall others showing as Q270 or something.


Mine shows as "QHD270" in Windows 8.


----------



## Neocodex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geeyay1*
> 
> My experience with these monitors has been a complete nightmare to say the very least.
> 
> I bought the ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSI from red-cap back in February.
> 
> Long story short, when the monitor arrived it would not power on, I was advised by a rep at the local frys to try replacing the power supply. I bought a new one on ebay from here http://www.ebay.com/itm/120991810705?var=420095579826&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> This didn't fix the problem so I of course tried to work things out with the seller. Atter a week of no responses I filed a dispute with ebay, they were glad to offer me a refund but I had to ship the monitor back to the seller first which was going to end up costing just as much if not more than the monitor did in the first place.
> 
> I've tried to take the monitor to a few different places to have it looked at and possibly fixed but noone wants to touch it because of the brand and not knowing what parts to get for it and what not.
> 
> The one store that gave it a look, (ginstar) said they don't know how to fix it either so basically It looks like I'm going to be taking a 400$ loss on this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bright ideas anyone?


I got a screen last june from red-cap and it died just as the paypal 45day protection ran out. blacklight on, no picture.
After 7 months or fighting with him, he agreed to take the screen back for RMA.
Red-cap states in his sales and confirmed it with me that I pay the return ship and if its defective, he refunds the cost.
I paid him $150, sent the screen back. 4 weeks later he sent it to me "repaired"....blacklight on, no picture....Same ******* problem.
red-cap refused to refund me the $150 RMA cost, opened paypal dispute and lost. Aparently the sale of "return cost for RMA", Im only paying for the shipping, not the RMA. He fraudulently got my money and paypal is ok with that.
$340 screen + $40 brokerages + $150 BS repair + $40 brokerages = $570 for a still broken screen.
Red-cap took me for a pile of money.
worst part is, when I sent it in for repair, i put 2 strips of clear tape where the body meets the bevel. To open the screen and repair, the tape would have to be broken.....take is the same as it was when it left. Didnt even open the screen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havocG*
> 
> if you could get in touch with a good seller then they could hook you up with the parts you need had a similar problem messaged the seller i bought it from they took their time but did deliver with the parts but had to shop around for someone to get it fixed as most places have no idea as to where they can get parts and could end up making the problem worse.


not everyones luck....


----------



## Fanaticide

Issues I am having are in this video. Just got a Pixel Perfect from Green Sum brand new today.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zMQC5p8rpU


----------



## ronquilent

Anything other problems occur with shimians from green-sum upon arrival or later on?


----------



## 5150 Joker

Why not just spend a little more and get a display from a reputable company? I used green sum initially too and the display was garbage. Ended up with an LG (expensive) but well worth the cost. For a few hundred more you guys could grab a Dell with much better features and awesome warranty.

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## Niko-Time

Or you could get a Square Trade warranty and still save money. The large majority of people with these monitors have great experiences.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
> 
> Or you could get a Square Trade warranty and still save money. The large majority of people with these monitors have great experiences.


If square trade adds another $100 to the cost, it's not worth buying these. Better to save a tiny bit more and go with a 2713hm or similar. I've seen them go below $600. I had the shimian and it looked cheap, construction was awful and it had a lot of backlight bleed.

Might as well grab a Monoprice display if you can't afford a decent brand name one.

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## purdueman

So I think I am going to ship my monitor back to Green-Sum. Stated he would repair/replace for free just have to pay for shipping. Anyone have any shipping suggestions? Want it as cheap as possible, time isn't a big issue, and obviously ill insure it. I don't have much experience shipping internationally.


----------



## ronquilent

Anyone have problems with the DHL tracking number given by green-sum? DHL's database doesn't recognize the number either. Bought it on Sunday, April 14. I sent a message to green-sum just now. I hope he has an explanation for this...


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Anyone have problems with the DHL tracking number given by green-sum? DHL's database doesn't recognize the number either. Bought it on Sunday, April 14. I sent a message to green-sum just now. I hope he has an explanation for this...


once it goes through dhl then it will show up most probably still on route to dhl as dhl use different local delivery companies as well


----------



## bturru

I'm having a weird problem with my Achieva Shimian. Sometimes the monitor will turn on and work fine for hours, then all of a sudden the screen will fade away and I won't be able to use it. If I turn it on and off several times it just continues to start, then fade. Eventually sometimes it works. It isn't my computer as it has done this with 3 computers, and I tried a separate brand new DVI-D cable, so it isn't that. I don't know anything about the internals of the monitor, maybe a heat problem (although the casing feels cool to the touch). Any ideas? For a demonstration of the problem here is a video :


----------



## MoMurda

Do you have the Glass panel? If so, I had to take mine off and that helped with heat I think and it no longer has that problem. Been thinking about putting a fan in one of the speaker holes to cool it down.

Once I get some money I am going to buy the Overlord PCB so I can OC this bad boy!


----------



## bturru

I do not have the glass panel. Did you have this problem at one point? I have had this monitor for around a year and have used it in very hot conditions, but it has never done this before until the last two weeks. Now I can't get it to display anything, it just immediately does that. It's the most annoying thing ever.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bturru*
> 
> I do not have the glass panel. Did you have this problem at one point? I have had this monitor for around a year and have used it in very hot conditions, but it has never done this before until the last two weeks. Now I can't get it to display anything, it just immediately does that. It's the most annoying thing ever.


Yes I did have this problem a few times. I took the whole monitor apart, and reset all the cables and it fixed my problem everytime it happened, kind of a pain in the ass but makes the monitor work. Got it for 60 bucks and it still works.


----------



## bturru

Okay then, so in your case it was heat related. The monitor doesn't seem to be getting hot. It even does it sometimes just from awakening after being off all night, so it may not be heat related at all.


----------



## MoMurda

Well it would also do it when I just turned it on after it being off for hours. So idk.


----------



## bturru

Damn then I don't know. I e-mailed the original ebay seller I bought it from and I guess I'll see what they tell me. I have had it for under a year. If they can't do anything about it I figure I'll take a look inside and see if there are any obviously damaged parts.


----------



## snoogins

I have been lurking in this thread since I purchased my Q270 last October with hopes of someone finding the perfect stand. As I am a bit tired of having to push my speakers onto my monitor for it not too wobble, I'm going with the Gateway stand mentioned many months ago.

I would like to say I purchased mine form red-cap for 349.99 with the perfect pixel guarantee October 19th, and its still working wonderfully to this day. No dead pixels, however it does buzz if I open up the picture with the horizontal lines. The stand is the worst aspect of this monitor, but has been usable until this point.

Not sure if QC slipped after I purchased mine, but I wouldn't hesitate to pick up another one if I had the room/reason to.


----------



## newone757

Got mine from Green Sum today!!!

Ordered the normal tempered glass version late sunday night and got the monitor around noon on Wednesday!!! Thats crazy. I have to givegreen sum and especially DHL A LOT of props on that

No dead pixels, no really noticeable light bleeding. NO issues so far using both the dvi and power brick that came with it ( I already ordered replacement cord and brick though just to be safe). Im also running it off a 1200w automatic voltage regulator just to make sure the brick is getting smooth constant output in hopes nothing dies early. (I've had several power supplies and a tv die when plugged straight into my walls so I'm thinking my house's wiring is wonky, so being safe now)


----------



## ronquilent

I'm thinking about buying this as a third monitor to sit next to my 2 ShiMians that are working flawlessly. This one has two HDMI 1.4a inputs which should work perfectly with the HDMI port on my card. Let me know if any of you guys have bought this or know anything about it. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-QNIX-QX2700-LED-HDMI-Evolution-27-2560x1440-WQHD-LED-IPS-Computer-Monitor-/110999782383


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> I'm thinking about buying this as a third monitor to sit next to my 2 ShiMians that are working flawlessly. This one has two HDMI 1.4a inputs which should work perfectly with the HDMI port on my card. Let me know if any of you guys have bought this or know anything about it. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-QNIX-QX2700-LED-HDMI-Evolution-27-2560x1440-WQHD-LED-IPS-Computer-Monitor-/110999782383


Wait I'm confused.

Aren't the QNIX Evolution monitors the same as the QNIX PLS monitors? How come it's LED IPS?


----------



## ronquilent

They aren't the same. Qnix cases the Samsung PLS panels as well as the LG S-IPS panels. So this is the same LG panel in the Shimian, Yamakasi, etc. I'm just trying to determine if the HDMI port works and accepts the full 2560 x 1440 pixels.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> They aren't the same. Qnix cases the Samsung PLS panels as well as the LG S-IPS panels. So this is the same LG panel in the Shimian, Yamakasi, etc. I'm just trying to determine if the HDMI port works and accepts the full 2560 x 1440 pixels.


Hmm hard to say. I've seen reports of a lot of monitors over 1080p (not just these Korean monitors) not accepting an over 1080p connection through HDMI. And then there are some that can. You might have to be the 1st to try on this set. Not sure if its worth that risk to you or not.


----------



## Koehler

So after several months did this company release any newer models?

It seems the price has stayed relatively the same.


----------



## the_answer

Has anyone removed the bezel from a shimian? I have one, but looking into an eyefinity setup with 3 of these, but the bezel is too thick


----------



## rotary7

ive done the 3 shimians and 3 screens are pointless if you dont do day trading on, gaming is not good at all


----------



## Derpinheimer

Ive had my Shimian QH270 for awhile now and it looks like its starting to get some heavy ghosting. Am I crazy? I dont remember seeing words smear so much when scrolling.


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Ive had my Shimian QH270 for awhile now and it looks like its starting to get some heavy ghosting. Am I crazy? I dont remember seeing words smear so much when scrolling.


How long have you been using your Shimian?


----------



## welly321

Just got a new shimian. No dead pixels but htere is some dust in the very top right of the monitor stuck under the glass.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> How long have you been using your Shimian?


Based off of my post history, March 16th, 2012 is when I received mine







. At first I thought it was just firefox, but if I try moving things around, like paint, I can see the words on there look blurry too

Maybe im just crazy though. I tried to compare it to another monitor I have [BenQ G2400WD] as well as the screen on a Droid Razr and I see the smearing there too. Perhaps im just paranoid, or suddenly more perceptive of it.

Is it normal to see words smear [vertically] when scrolling down a page with the scrollwheel?


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Just got a new shimian. No dead pixels but htere is some dust in the very top right of the monitor stuck under the glass.


I spoke to soon. I actually have two dead pixels. One is at the VERY top of the screen...about three pixel lengths from the bezel Id say. The second is in the top right quadrant. I know its not that big of a deal but i did pay for a "pixel perfect" and to have two dead pixels kinda defeats the purpose of paying extra. Im going to send a picture to redcap and hopefully he will refund the price difference between a pixel perfect version and a regular version. Besides the two dead pixels and some dust, Ive had no issues so far.


----------



## Derpinheimer

With how small the pixels are on these monitors its understandable for there to be mixups [ assuming they actually check them and dont make you pay a premium, hoping for the best, and refunding most people the difference.. resulting in a net gain for no effort on their part]


----------



## mandarpalshikar

Hey Guys, Is the Shimian QH270-IPSMS with Perfect Pixel guarantee a good buy?
Here is the link I was thinking of buying from -

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-QH270-IPSMS-ShiMian-27-Monitor-HDMI-D-sub-DVI-Macbook-Pro-Sub-/221118001535?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item337ba8f17f


----------



## newone757

Seems a little expensive to me. And most would say pixel perfect isnt worth it. A lot of people who order pixel perfect get dead pixels


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Seems a little expensive to me. And most would say pixel perfect isnt worth it. A lot of people who order pixel perfect get dead pixels


Yep i got two stuck pixels with my "pixel perfect". One is at the VERY top so that one doesnt matter but there is another that is in the top right quadrant and its quite annoying. Luckily RedCap refunded me the difference between a pixel perfect and a regular. All i had to do was send a picture.

Also if people are having issues with the power brick getting hot, try turning the brightness down. For me, it only gets hot when I use maximum or close to maximum brightness.


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> With how small the pixels are on these monitors its understandable for there to be mixups [ assuming they actually check them and dont make you pay a premium, hoping for the best, and refunding most people the difference.. resulting in a net gain for no effort on their part]


Honestly I wouldnt be surprised if that is exactly what they do. It also makes you wonder what they do with a monitor that they inspect and find say four dead pixels. Do they just sell it off to the next chump that orders a "regular" version?


----------



## harbyharby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Honestly I wouldnt be surprised if that is exactly what they do. It also makes you wonder what they do with a monitor that they inspect and find say four dead pixels. Do they just sell it off to the next chump that orders a "regular" version?


Isn't that obvious?

Working on IT I get to work on people's PCs every day and I can tell you, the vast majority of people couldn't care less about dead pixels. Their monitors are covered in fingerprints and dirt anyway, doubt they can see them


----------



## newone757

^Yeah but the type of people who buy this monitor (us) do care about dead pixels. The type of people who don't care would find these monitors overpriced and have no idea their signifigance next to some bottom of the barrel $90 panel. Atleast that's my take
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Honestly I wouldnt be surprised if that is exactly what they do. It also makes you wonder what they do with a monitor that they inspect and find say four dead pixels. Do they just sell it off to the next chump that orders a "regular" version?


I thought about that and it almost swayed me from ordering a monitor but I'm glad I did. No dead pixels. I imagine if that was normal practice that more people who order regular ones would have dead pixels. Doesn't seem to be the case. Without looking at actual figures it almost seems like pixel perfect ones actually yield dead pixels more often than the regular. Or atleast the same.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Honestly I wouldnt be surprised if that is exactly what they do. It also makes you wonder what they do with a monitor that they inspect and find say four dead pixels. Do they just sell it off to the next chump that orders a "regular" version?


Thats what I hate about pre-overclocked video cards.. I'd imagine most bummer cards would be in the standard editions. But I've been lucky every time so far.. lol.

Regardless, any ideas on the "ghosting"?

As for the "pixel perfect" ones having more stuck/dead pixels, thats probably because the people buying those editions search much, much more thoroughly.


----------



## femputer

All right since you guys helped me make an informed decision I'm going to return the favour.

I purchased mine here --> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/130891945141

I paid AU $335.90. Why this seller has raised the price of the auction so high is beyond me. When I purchased mine there were 10 available. I'm going to guess that this seller ran out of stock prematurely on his end and raised the price to avoid defaulting on an already sold item and detracting from his ebay rating. At least that's my Nancy Drew on it, I really don't know.

The ad states plainly that it is not compatible with my video card (5850 HD).
It works fine.
No dead pixels.
No dust under the screen.
No dents, scratches, or gypsy curses.
Extremely minimal backlight bleed when black, unnoticeable at all other times.
Maybe I got lucky.
Maybe it's going to explode or overheat in 3 weeks, I don't know.
This is an experiment as much as a purchase.

It took 5 days including the weekend to get here from Korea --> Brisbane Australia.
It takes twice that long to get a letter mailed to my family in Canada.

I ended up purchasing this 'bare bones' model after I'd saved up enough for an apple cinema display (1100) before discovering that thunderbolt would be a pain to connect to my PC. Yeah, I guess I really do live under a rock or something, I must be the last graphic designer on earth who doesn't use a mac. In any case I figured, it wasn't meant to be. Then I started shopping around. I settled on this model after doing the usual research (overclock, whirlpool, ebay, the helpful guide over at PC world) and made my purchase without much hesitation. If i was going to buy a cheap korean monitor I was going to buy the cheapest one available, dead pixels or dust be damned.

Sorry for the low-res and dark photos, my living room is super dim with a red wall behind where the monitor lives.



This is how my package arrived. A bit dented and dinged up but certainly not damaged or harmed in any way. I worked as a mail man for 3 years and I know what happens to things in the mail stream. Especially things marked 'fragile'. The fact that this thing made it here in one piece is a miracle no matter what it cost.


The contents were adequately padded and sealed. Nothing was bouncing or rattling around inside. Yes, mine too came with an power adapter made for a Korean power outlet. It was simply a matter of swapping my old monitor's power cord into the power supply. No harm no foul.


A useful english Cheat Sheet came with this monitor, alongside delightful Korean instructions reminding me to never assault, douse with water, spray, fist, or dress up my monitor in a scarf. Staring at it is OK though.



The rear connections are sparse, as I predicted. This is the bare bones model. About this time during the connection process I realized that my cat Hercules had eaten his way through my computer tower's power cord down to bare wire. Technically speaking, buying this monitor may have saved my fur baby's life. Evidenced, Hercules now lives in the computer wrapping.




No, the case may not be the shining beacon of retail attractiveness I could have purchased, but the bland white casing goes with my bland white speakers. My designer friends have already laughed at me for buying it.

I am laughing too, because I spent 1/4 of what I set out to spend, and the money I'm saving is going towards buying my own apartment without dim lighting and a red wall.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Pikey

Nice review John! .. thanks for posting it!

.. and Hercules the cat gets a special mention ... nice!!


----------



## Niko-Time

John would you mind sharing your wallpaper? Looks great


----------



## g1zm0

Received my monitor back in December and overall I have been very satisfied with it. But lately some problems have started to show up. Randomly if I leave the computer for a while and don't touch it the monitor will go white with random colored lines all over and stop taking signal since Windows detects that it's been disconnected and changes my to my secondary monitor.

To get it going again I have to restart my computer but then other problems start to show, lines will be stuck in the monitor and take several restarts to get rid of. Anyone have any idea what might be causing this to happen randomly? I'm fairly sure it's something with the monitor since I don't get the lines if I put one of my other monitors where my Shimian usually is as soon as I get the lines. The monitor will eventually go back to working as normal untill the next time it happens.

Posting some picutes below of how it looks.


----------



## Derpinheimer

I had an issue with lines that required meto turn the monitor on and off once, sometimes twice. This happened when the screen turned off due to inactivity [windows] and then trying to get it back on. Your problem sounds different though.

Its really odd that restarting your computer fixes an issue that looks like a hardware defect.


----------



## Neko_X

ive overclocked my shimian to 80Hz <3


----------



## Neko_X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g1zm0*
> 
> Received my monitor back in December and overall I have been very satisfied with it. But lately some problems have started to show up. Randomly if I leave the computer for a while and don't touch it the monitor will go white with random colored lines all over and stop taking signal since Windows detects that it's been disconnected and changes my to my secondary monitor.
> 
> To get it going again I have to restart my computer but then other problems start to show, lines will be stuck in the monitor and take several restarts to get rid of. Anyone have any idea what might be causing this to happen randomly? I'm fairly sure it's something with the monitor since I don't get the lines if I put one of my other monitors where my Shimian usually is as soon as I get the lines. The monitor will eventually go back to working as normal untill the next time it happens.
> 
> Posting some picutes below of how it looks.


usually i get those lines if my dvi cable is lose


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neko_X*
> 
> ive overclocked my shimian to 80Hz <3


How?

Ive only seen them max at 67


----------



## Neko_X




----------



## g1zm0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> I had an issue with lines that required meto turn the monitor on and off once, sometimes twice. This happened when the screen turned off due to inactivity [windows] and then trying to get it back on. Your problem sounds different though.
> 
> Its really odd that restarting your computer fixes an issue that looks like a hardware defect.


Yeah, I have tested a bit more and it seems like to get the signal back a restart fixes it right away but not the lines. From testing the best I think is to turn off the monitor for a while to get rid of the lines. It might be somewhat similar to the problem you had since it usually happens when I leave the computer for a while, but since I haven't had the problem before I don't see why Windows should start causing any problems randomly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neko_X*
> 
> usually i get those lines if my dvi cable is lose


The cable is screwed in properly so it should not be loose. It also happen randomly and will eventually fix itself so I don't think it should be the cable, might need to find another one to make sure though.


----------



## Neko_X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g1zm0*
> 
> Yeah, I have tested a bit more and it seems like to get the signal back a restart fixes it right away but not the lines. From testing the best I think is to turn off the monitor for a while to get rid of the lines. It might be somewhat similar to the problem you had since it usually happens when I leave the computer for a while, but since I haven't had the problem before I don't see why Windows should start causing any problems randomly.
> The cable is screwed in properly so it should not be loose. It also happen randomly and will eventually fix itself so I don't think it should be the cable, might need to find another one to make sure though.


yea i notice it only works with the cable it came with it tried 5 different cables cause i needed a longer one 0% of the 5 work only the one it came with did


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neko_X*


So you didn't have to do anything special?

How recent did you buy your panel?

Is that the max you can get?

thats awesome either way. I dont think I need 120hz as I will never have the firepower to run current games, But something like 80 would be really nice


----------



## Neko_X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> So you didn't have to do anything special?
> 
> How recent did you buy your panel?
> 
> Is that the max you can get?
> 
> thats awesome either way. I dont think I need 120hz as I will never have the firepower to run current games, But something like 80 would be really nice


bought mine in october ill try to get higher. from ta_planet i made it to 90Hz


----------



## Lacrimosa

Finally bit the bullet and ordered my monitor on Thursday (May 23rd) and received notification that the monitor had shipped Friday (May 24th). I got the IPS-I tempered glass one.
Being shipped to Canada (Prairies). Will update on when the product arrives so others could get an accurate idea of the shipping times.

I ordered it from red-cap for $350 USD. It's allegedly perfect pixel.
Will do a full review of the monitor once it arrives.

Link to the page I bought from:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PERFECT-PIXELS-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-IPSI-27-2560x1440-Tempered-Glass-Monitor-/321041275470?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4abf8d1a4e


----------



## Neko_X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lacrimosa*
> 
> Finally bit the bullet and ordered my monitor on Thursday (May 23rd) and received notification that the monitor had shipped Friday (May 24th). I got the IPS-I tempered glass one.
> Being shipped to Canada (Prairies). Will update on when the product arrives so others could get an accurate idea of the shipping times.
> 
> I ordered it from red-cap for $350 USD. It's allegedly perfect pixel.
> Will do a full review of the monitor once it arrives.
> 
> Link to the page I bought from:
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PERFECT-PIXELS-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-IPSI-27-2560x1440-Tempered-Glass-Monitor-/321041275470?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4abf8d1a4e


gl .-.


----------



## Lacrimosa

Alright, so the monitor came in today. Took about 4 days or 2 business days (shipped on friday, arrived monday).

Box came in with minor dings on the edges, but no visible damage on the faces of the box. Fedex charged me $21 CAD for duties and taxes.

The monitor itself has no damage, and the components that were listed on the ebay listing were all included in the box.
As I mentioned before, I opted for the perfect pixel model and have not yet been able to find a stuck or dead pixel on my monitor.
However, I have spotted a few specks of dust under the display, but I don't notice them during use so it shouldn't be an issue.

I can officially report that there is nothing wrong with the monitor, not even the widely reported hum or a hot power brick (it's just warm to the touch).
Now to see if it will stand the test of time..

Edit: I totally forgot about backlight bleeding until I just noticed it. There is indeed bleeding, limited to the bottom left quadrant of the monitor.


----------



## newone757

Congrats ^^


----------



## bojuju

My Shimian died today after 6 months from bigclothcraft. The indicator light is blue and the backlight is still on. Just no image (GPU works fix connected to a different monitor). Seems like a few people have had the same issue but has anyone actually fixed theirs? I'm not afraid to open the back of mine =)


----------



## claptonman

So I bought this DVI cable from Newegg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812186011

And no signal to my Shimian. Tried both outputs on video card, and none works.

In the description:

"DVI-D Dual Link cable."

Why isn't this working? It looks exactly like the one I got with the monitor. Help please!


----------



## Neocodex

Well, after 10 months of trying to get red-cap to deal with my dead screen, its safe to say Im out.
After 4 weeks my screen went black. red-cap agreed to replace the screen so I did not escilate to a paypal claim. Once the 45 days were up, it was 6 months or messaging him to fix or refund with him jerking me around. After about 6 months he agreed to repair it if I shipped it to him for $150 that he would refund if it was indeed DOA. I went for it as I thought paypal protection would prevent me from getting screwed but I was wrong(apparently paypal feels its fine to pay for a repair service but not preform the service) .
Before I sent the screen, I put clear tape on several parts of the bevel. He sent the screen back and voila, DOA still. Tape not removed or broken. No communication since April. $500 lost

red-cap is a liar and a con. I dont believe people still buy from this thief. I have posted a number of times and I have been contacted by half a dozen others who have had the same issue with him.

*DO NOT BUY FROM RED-CAP*


----------



## newone757

Thats horrible. Ive read a lot of horror stories about red-cap which is why I avoided him. I went with green sum but to be honest I don't have a lot of faith in him either - just more than red-cap


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocodex*
> 
> Well, after 10 months of trying to get red-cap to deal with my dead screen, its safe to say Im out.
> After 4 weeks my screen went black. red-cap agreed to replace the screen so I did not escilate to a paypal claim. Once the 45 days were up, it was 6 months or messaging him to fix or refund with him jerking me around. After about 6 months he agreed to repair it if I shipped it to him for $150 that he would refund if it was indeed DOA. I went for it as I thought paypal protection would prevent me from getting screwed but I was wrong(apparently paypal feels its fine to pay for a repair service but not preform the service) .
> Before I sent the screen, I put clear tape on several parts of the bevel. He sent the screen back and voila, DOA still. Tape not removed or broken. No communication since April. $500 lost
> 
> red-cap is a liar and a con. I dont believe people still buy from this thief. I have posted a number of times and I have been contacted by half a dozen others who have had the same issue with him.
> 
> *DO NOT BUY FROM RED-CAP*


why don't you open a dispute claim with your bank as that would get you your money back with-in a few days they will ask you why the claim state that the product was faulty. but the down side is the delivery charge i would not know how to get compensation for that.

sorry should have mentioned that i live in the UK so I had my dispute done in three days hopefully yours will go smoothly.


----------



## doco

i noticed green-sum has a "B" version of the ACHIEVA Shimian QH2700-IPSMS for $40 more. i wonder what the difference is.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Does anyone have input lag results for this monitor? I found a couple for the versions with Scalar, and another unspecified claiming upwards of 32ms, but this seems pretty high?

Others are saying 16ms on the multi versions which sounds too low..


----------



## Neocodex

paypal only gives 45 days to do your claim.

I dont know how things go in your country, but here, banks dont have any recourse.


----------



## ronquilent

Does this Gateway Adjustable LCD Stand with 4 USB 2.0 Port http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gateway-Adjustable-LCD-Stand-with-4-USB-2-0-Ports-NEW-/120857358937 look like a good buy? I think there was one member on the thread that did a review of it but I just want to make sure that it will last...


----------



## twoelles

On my second Shimian - died like the first one after 3 months. Sudden death - picture below, any others experienced the same failure. Lets see what Green-Sum will do - replace again hopefully.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twoelles*
> 
> On my second Shimian - died like the first one after 3 months. Sudden death - picture below, any others experienced the same failure. Lets see what Green-Sum will do - replace again hopefully.


Wow you've got some bad luck there.

Still have my CrossOver (nearly a year) and still going strong. I expect it to last as long as any other monitor.

Hopefully your 3rd ShiMian is good.


----------



## DrBosley

If anyone is looking to make their already good monitor even better, the overlord pcbs work wonderfully. I got my monitor about a year back and wanted something else out of it, so i got a new PCB. Pulling like 119mhz now.

--ive got an extra board now too, so if anyone needs a new set.


----------



## newone757

^^ How much did you pay?


----------



## twoelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBosley*
> 
> If anyone is looking to make their already good monitor even better, the overlord pcbs work wonderfully. I got my monitor about a year back and wanted something else out of it, so i got a new PCB. Pulling like 119mhz now.
> 
> --ive got an extra board now too, so if anyone needs a new set.


I suspect the board has failed in mine. From where did you get a replacement PCB from? Alternatively what are you offering - how much etc. Will it fit my Shimian?


----------



## twoelles

Green-Sum wrote back:

"The thing is, recently ACHIEVA monitors are not as good as before. So we would like to recommend other monitor."

and then,

"Since you already have same problem twice, we are afraid that another problem occurs with a new one. So we would recommend another monitor, YAMAKASI Q270 SE. If you want, please send us the monitor."

But I am guessing all these flavours of 27" monitors ( Shimian, Crossover, Yamakasi etc) have the same PCB boards?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twoelles*
> 
> Green-Sum wrote back:
> 
> "The thing is, recently ACHIEVA monitors are not as good as before. So we would like to recommend other monitor."
> 
> and then,
> 
> "Since you already have same problem twice, we are afraid that another problem occurs with a new one. So we would recommend another monitor, YAMAKASI Q270 SE. If you want, please send us the monitor."
> 
> But I am guessing all these flavours of 27" monitors ( Shimian, Crossover, Yamakasi etc) have the same PCB boards?


They should because they all use the same panels.

If I was you, I would send the faulty monitor and ask for the replacement.


----------



## twoelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> They should because they all use the same panels.
> 
> If I was you, I would send the faulty monitor and ask for the replacement.


The first one Green-Sum arranged collection. So they should because it was DOA - a 3 minute monitor. Now after a few months the second unit fails and they want me to ship it back. But considering the fact they are aware of problems and obviously PCB faults they should collect this one as well. I want to buy more of these monitors but are afraid the failure rate is too high.

Lets see whether they come to the party.


----------



## lightsout

Shipping it back means he's going to replace it right? Or repair or something?


----------



## twoelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Shipping it back means he's going to replace it right? Or repair or something?


In this instance they offered a Yamakasi replacement for the Shimian Achieva - they admitted the Shimian is prone to failure as I have experienced. But I am still waiting for them to arrange collection.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> They should because they all use the same panels.
> .


Same panels , yes , but maybe the circuit boards change over time?

I'm just coming up to a year with my Shimian , still looking good!
The possible problem I've seen is it sometimes gets confused when I switch it on in the morning (PC's on 24/7 ..) perhaps a conflict with the PC coming out of 'sleep' at the same time?


----------



## Pr0grammer1

One of my Shimians has started to have backlight problems in the last few weeks. The right half of the display is noticeably dimmer than the left half and is flickering occasionally, and it gets pretty annoying sometimes. I contacted green-sum and was told that Achieva doesn't have the parts to fix it, and shipping for both ways would be almost as much as a new monitor. Does anyone have any experience with this problem?


----------



## ls10001

Anyone know where I can buy a replacement LVDS cable for this monitor? I have the QH270 Lite. Thanks!


----------



## welly321

Has anyone been successful in removing the "neck" of the monitor when mounting it? The neck hits against the wall when I try to tilt the monitor down and its really annoying. Id love to remove it but I really dont want to take the entire monitor apart. I have the QH270-IPSI


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Has anyone been successful in removing the "neck" of the monitor when mounting it? The neck hits against the wall when I try to tilt the monitor down and its really annoying. Id love to remove it but I really dont want to take the entire monitor apart. I have the QH270-IPSI


What do you mean by neck? The stand?


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> What do you mean by neck? The stand?


Not the stand but the part that connects the stand to the monitor.
If you look at the monitor, its a rectangle, then at the bottom middle there is a part that hangs down. "The neck"


----------



## newone757

Just remove the screws


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Just remove the screws


Ok so I got it. I removed the one screw and it stil seemed like it was attached so I left it alone. Turns out it just needed a bit of elbow grease. Haha thanks!


----------



## nahiko

I bought from red-cap like 9 months ago, now, sometimes, I see this:

http://youtu.be/ylc481uNPyw

Does anybody is there a way to solve it? When I switch it on, it works ok for like 10 minutes, then, green lines/dots for like 1 or 2 hours, then it might go again ok, then it could again show green lines/dots...

Could it be the PCB? The powere brick? The DVI ?

Cheers!!


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nahiko*
> 
> I bought from red-cap like 9 months ago, now, sometimes, I see this:
> 
> http://youtu.be/ylc481uNPyw
> 
> Does anybody is there a way to solve it? When I switch it on, it works ok for like 10 minutes, then, green lines/dots for like 1 or 2 hours, then it might go again ok, then it could again show green lines/dots...
> 
> Could it be the PCB? The powere brick? The DVI ?
> 
> Cheers!!


the only thing i have seen that on is my tv when i put it close to a slanted wall under a beam .could be overheating??? only conclusion i came up with


----------



## nahiko

It seems to have been just that my DVI was a bit loose!!

Yesterday I pressed it and screwed it and I was playing for like an hour and a half with no artifacts green dots / lines problems at all!!

I hope it was just that!!

Cheers!


----------



## DyslexicChciken

1. Any of you guys know whether a matte version is better than the glossy version of Achieva Shimian QH270 or qh2700? I have read recommendations on the glossy version since they said that the matte IPS screen looks worst.

2. Are the stands on Achieva Shimian QH270 or qh2700 replaceable?


----------



## chauge423

Does anyone know what kind of power brick I can use on this? The one I have been using for a while got really hot and burned through my cable.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chauge423*
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of power brick I can use on this? The one I have been using for a while got really hot and burned through my cable.


Ive been using one i bought off ebay as Ive heard bad things about the one gthat came with the monitor. The one I have is called "24V 6A 4-Pin AC Adapter For Sunfone ACHA-14" on ebay but Im not seeing any at decent prices right now (I paid $30 because it was supposed to be really good). BUT, I also use a 1000W automatic voltage regulator to absorb spikes or brown-outs and feed everything clean voltage from the wall. Believe it or not, a lot of people's shoddy electricity running through their house is often the culprit in killing power supplies.

This is an alternative but I cant vouch for it
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-Adapter-24V-5A-For-EFL-2202W-LCD-Monitor-4-pin-Tip-/300555688796?pt=US_Monitor_Power_Supplies&hash=item45fa83db5c#payId


----------



## EdlytheTerrible

so I just bought the Achieva Shimian QH2700-IPSMS Lite Edge 27" 2560x1440 AH-IPS LED DVI-D PC Monitor from accessorieswhole on ebay HERE. It is soooooo big! =D
I am however having a slight issue with resolution. It appears that my computer will only output to 1920 x 1080 which is a little frustrating because thats not nearly the capability of the monitor! I am working off a mid 1009 MacBook Pro with graphics card NVIDIA GeForce 9400M. I did a ton of research before buying this thing to make sure that my Mac could handle pushing the resolution on it. I am running a Mini Display port to DVI adapter and using the cable that came with the monitor.
Is there ANY way to make my mac run the higher resolution? If anyone could help that would be FANTASTIC! Thanks! =]

Oh, here is the beautiful piece of machinery!


----------



## 6steven9

I believe I read with these monitors you need an Active mini display port to dvi adapter


----------



## EdlytheTerrible

does that mean I just need to buy a different adapter? This is the one that I bought http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812705004


----------



## 6steven9

ya it has to be an active one


----------



## EdlytheTerrible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> ya it has to be an active one


bummer! ok thank you! =]


----------



## Alxx

Hallo ,
I have the Shimian 27 Lite, just DVI dual.
Since Nov. 2013 the Monitor is working without issues.
The Picture is amazing and Movies, Games all look just great !
Very little Backlight bleed on the Top right, hardly noticeable.
I have a few dead pxels on the left side just above the "Windows start Menu sign".
They form a 1mm line. But this doesn't worry me at all.
Overall I am very satisfied and would always buy again, because 2560x1440 is the optimal resolution
for 27 inch Displays.









If you are plannig to buy this thing, go ahead and order one. It is worth the relatively small risk.

Question : Does anyone know if the Monitor works with the new "Haswell integrated Graphics" ??


----------



## Koehler

The comparison between the Macbook Pro and the QNIX QX2710 is interesting.

I can see much more detail on the cat's head, whereas the color saturation seems a bit excessive on the Macbook Pro.


----------



## p0llk4t

This one has worked great for me:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10428&cs_id=1042802&p_id=6904&seq=1&format=2

This is the price range you're going to see for the active ones.


----------



## Quaddragone

Hi I am relatively new to overclock.net, but have been following the Shimian scene quite closely.
I am about to jump on the shimian wagon but have 2 questions.

I have decided to purchased the top of the range qh2700-ipsms (with the multi-input, hdmi, vga, dvi-d) or the latest qh-2700 DP (hdmi, DisplayPort, vga, dvi-d), both with speakers option

I would like to know if -

1 - Can I have a mixture of input say PS3 hooked up via HDMI and PC via dvi-d, and then select which 'source' I want it to display?

2 - This is regarding the colour profile, I dont seem to come across any post on calibration with the shimian QH-2700 Multi input. Is it the same as the 'normal' dvi-d only calibration?

3 - does the monitor support HDCP?
it would be great if someone can confirm for me.

thanks!

**Edit**
managed to find a closer look at the back of the Shimian photo, there is a 'source' button present, and the intergrated scaler allows display from ps3 etc via hdmi.


----------



## Kaname

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Achieva-Shimian-QH2700-IPSMS-Edge-27-2560x1440-AH-IPS-LED-DVI-HDMI-PC-Monitor-/111106827293?pt=AU_comp_monitor&hash=item19de7ba41d&_uhb=1

Have been interested in this one for the last few days, is it any good or does it have any let down because of the HDMI presence which I would use to connect my console?


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaname*
> 
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/Achieva-Shimian-QH2700-IPSMS-Edge-27-2560x1440-AH-IPS-LED-DVI-HDMI-PC-Monitor-/111106827293?pt=AU_comp_monitor&hash=item19de7ba41d&_uhb=1
> 
> Have been interested in this one for the last few days, is it any good or does it have any let down because of the HDMI presence which I would use to connect my console?


That looks like a great piece of kit. So I want to know this as well. Multiple inputs = win. I can use it for more than one purpose.


----------



## Kaname

Also, do you recommend going for the pixel perfect one or it's not worth the almost 70€ difference?


----------



## newone757

Multiple inputs will have way more lag/slower response time because it's constantly scanning all inputs and I think will have an OSD . Pixel perfect is not worth it, a lot of people still receive dead pixels and it's a nightmare most times dealing with these sellers. If you really want pixel perfect buy something locally from reputable store with good return policy, otherwise it's a gamble. The question is are you willing to risk it for the savings? I was, and am happy


----------



## Hukkel

Well if it will scale 1080P HDMI well (so I can also use it for my PS3 and later on PS4) I am willing to accept a little more input lag.
If I am correct it is also located in Europe. That means it will not cost me additional VAT charges as well and save me another 45 euros.


----------



## Kaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Multiple inputs will have way more lag/slower response time because it's constantly scanning all inputs and I think will have an OSD . Pixel perfect is not worth it, a lot of people still receive dead pixels and it's a nightmare most times dealing with these sellers. If you really want pixel perfect buy something locally from reputable store with good return policy, otherwise it's a gamble. The question is are you willing to risk it for the savings? I was, and am happy


Do you think it's something really bothering or easily acceptable after some use?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Well if it will scale 1080P HDMI well (so I can also use it for my PS3 and later on PS4) I am willing to accept a little more input lag.
> If I am correct *it is also located in Europe*. That means it will not cost me additional VAT charges as well and save me another 45 euros.


Really? Let me know if it's true because it'd save me some money too :O


----------



## Hukkel

I contacted them and I was wrong. I must have misread. They are shipping them from South Korea and list the screens for 200$ on the import papers.


----------



## Kaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I contacted them and I was wrong. I must have misread. They are shipping them from South Korea and list the screens for 200$ on the import papers.


Oh well, still better than a full price listing. Customs here in Italy are a complete scam actually.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaname*
> 
> Do you think it's something really bothering or easily acceptable after some use?


I honestly have no idea.

I think everybody is different and some will notice while some will not. Even the advertised 7 ms response time is too slow for some people but I don't notice any input lag or ghosting at all.


----------



## chauge423

Anyone else have problems with the power brick and know of which one to get, I saw the one posted earlier I just would like input from someone who actually has used a different one before getting possibly the wrong one?


----------



## Kaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> I honestly have no idea.
> 
> I think everybody is different and some will notice while some will not. Even the advertised 7 ms response time is too slow for some people but I don't notice any input lag or ghosting at all.


Oh well, coming from a 5ms LCD display I don't think it's really going to annoy me too much


----------



## Quaddragone

@chauge423..regarding the power brick, if I am not mistaken, the very early version had problem (like when first released) and they have since been replaced with newer 'welltonics' ? PSU, much more robust.

But if you still feel the PSU will let you down / get too hot, i read on another thread, someone recommended a different brand PSU, maybe thats something you can look in to.


----------



## techman341

i know this is the shimian thread but i think you guys can help. im doing a new computer build and i was wondering if i could run 3 x-star DP2710LED of a gtx 690. my understanding is that the gtx 690 has 2x DVI-I and 1 DVI-D and that dvi-i is practically the same thing a dvi-d but dvi-i is compatible with analog monitors like vga and that DVI-D is pure digital. here is a link to the card: http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-mDisplayPort-Graphics-04G-P4-2690-KR/dp/B007ZRO3U4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375643444&sr=8-1&keywords=gtx690
and here is a link to the monitor i want to get:http://www.ebay.com/itm/330932578190

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## r111

I purchased and just received this new model:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140983065086&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:3160
ACHIEVA Shimian QH2700-IPSMS

It lists HDMI in the feature list but the pictures don't it and it does not have one - just DVI and VGA (useless) so I am disappointed but hooked it up anyway. No dead pixels. Color temp is too cool - anyone have a monitor profile for Windows? Also, monitor OSD menu (and included manual) is in Korean - how do I change to English?


----------



## Niko-Time

That's a really smart looking monitor, congrats.


----------



## .Griff.

I might be without a dedicated graphics card for a while. Would a HD 4600 (4770K) actually work with this monitor?


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r111*
> 
> I purchased and just received this new model:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140983065086&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:3160
> ACHIEVA Shimian QH2700-IPSMS
> 
> It lists HDMI in the feature list but the pictures don't it and it does not have one - just DVI and VGA (useless) so I am disappointed but hooked it up anyway. No dead pixels. Color temp is too cool - anyone have a monitor profile for Windows? Also, monitor OSD menu (and included manual) is in Korean - how do I change to English?


posted a pic last year its really easy.after pressing the the menu button behind the monitor choose the second to last option should be language then choose english.


----------



## r111

Menu has changed on this new model. Found it - bottom icon / first menu item.


----------



## jlw777

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Achieva-Shimian-QH2700-IPSMS-Lite-Edge-27-2560x1440-AH-IPS-LED-DVI-D-PC-Monitor-/121132562108

Whats the max OC on this monitor? Considering getting one. Can't find an OC thread


----------



## MenacingTuba

Max OC is 60hz.

You need to buy a Qnix or X-Star if you want to overclock

http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Max OC is 60hz.
> 
> You need to buy a Qnix or X-Star if you want to overclock
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star


false. I oc'd mine to 72 hz


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> false. I oc'd mine to 72 hz


Did you test it to make sure it was displaying 72hz? With the refresh rate multitool?


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Did you test it to make sure it was displaying 72hz? With the refresh rate multitool?


The easier TestUFO frame skipping test is also becoming popular (Use Google Chrome since it's a high-precision browser supporting 120Hz):
www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping


----------



## sherlock

A question for you guys, what is is the lowest end video card you can run these Shimian monitor on? I have a Friend that want my Retired Shimian to run his desktop at 1440p. He only needs it for desktop & web broswing. His current system only have a i5-2500K and its IGP(HD3000). I am thinking HD 7770/GTX 650.


----------



## Pikey

I was using a Sapphire Radeon 5830 xtreme for a while with mine ... one of these ...

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?pid=1153&lid=1


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> I was using a Sapphire Radeon 5830 xtreme for a while with mine ... one of these ...
> 
> http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?pid=1153&lid=1


Thanks, If that is the case is a 7770 enough for just multi-monitor (1440p + 1 or 2 couple 800X480 monitors) Web browsing?


----------



## Sebold

I would like to buy this monitor from AH http://www.ebay.de/itm/Achieva-Shimian-QH2700-IPSMS-Edge-27-2560x1440-AH-IPS-LED-DVI-HDMI-PC-Monitor-/111106337003?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_Monitors&hash=item19de7428eb

Does anyone already have one of these and can tell me how bad the Input Lag really is?

And is it even possible to run one of these on a HD 3870?


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Max OC is 60hz.
> 
> You need to buy a Qnix or X-Star if you want to overclock
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star


mine OC'd to 67hz


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Can someone link me to a reputable seller for one of these? Do they often come with dead pixels? I see a lot of the sellers give away a free power transformer with it, Im guessing that's all you need to make it work in the US?

How long did it take to get yours? I've heard the stands are crappy as hell on these Korean monitors any comments?

how about this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-ShiMian-QH270-IPSB-27-Monitor-Quad-HD-2560x1440-16-9-Tempered-Glass-NEW-/190716877167?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c679c996f


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> 1.) Can someone link me to a reputable seller for one of these?
> 
> 2.) Do they often come with dead pixels? I see a lot of the sellers give away a free power transformer with it, Im guessing that's all you need to make it work in the US?
> 
> 3.) How long did it take to get yours?
> 
> 4. )I've heard the stands are crappy as hell on these Korean monitors any comments?
> 
> 4.) How about this Tempered Glass Achieva


1.) Accessorieswhole is probably the best. A bunch of people in the Crossover thread were sent replacement power supplies or video boards nearly a year later by AW.

2.) Can't really answer this without spending a ton of time searching through the thread. buy a pixel perfect monitor if you are worried

3.) Most of the Korean monitors stands are garbage which is why Crossover is awesome since they offer quite a few models with height adjustable stands. Most of the monitors need to be taken apart to remove the stand.

3.) 3-5 days

4.) Tempered glass offers no advantages over a regular glossy monitor, unless you consider grayish blacks and extra reflections advantages.

Glass left vs. Matte


Glass left. vs. Glossy: Black Screen


----------



## havocG

got some verticle lines going across the screen i think i see a insect in my monitor ( still need to open it )


----------



## PsychD

Has anyone had the achieva shimian qh270-lite work with an Xbox?
I'm desperate to play GTA V and I'm on the verge of buying an Xbox, but seeing as I don't own a TV, I'd very much like to know if it's possible.


----------



## PsychD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychD*
> 
> Has anyone had the achieva shimian qh270-lite work with an Xbox?
> I'm desperate to play GTA V and I'm on the verge of buying an Xbox, but seeing as I don't own a TV, I'd very much like to know if it's possible.


Anyone? Im quite desperate!


----------



## scottyl41

Question.. I have this monitor and I've been playing bf4. Now I dropped the res down to 1080p in game...am I hurting the monitor? Are the graphics not as good as a reg 1080p monitor?


----------



## havocG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychD*
> 
> Anyone? Im quite desperate!


i have with the hdmi version blew my board had to get it replaced if your using the dvi imput it should be fine


----------



## scottyl41

Wish someone would answer my question


----------



## PurdueBoy

I don't believe that running at a lower resolution is going to hurt your monitor physically, but the image won't look as crisp as it could be. Scaling wise it shouldn't matter since you are maintaining 16:9 so the image won't be distorted. Bottom line is the image isn't going to look as good as good compared to running at 1440p. I don't see any reason why you would run it a lower resolution, if your frame rank tanks at the higher resolution then you need an upgrade somewhere. Although I don't think lowering from 1440p to 1080p would provide much of an fps increase unless your Vram is being maxed or something. I'm not 100% sure how resolution scaling affects FPS in regards to gpu horse power and v ram.


----------



## zyst88

Hi all

I'm having a problem with my newly purchased Achieva Shimian QH2700-IPSMS Lite Edge 27". The only way to get the screen to work is to turn the PC and the monitor off for say 5-15 minutes and then power on the PC first and the monitor 2nd 30 sec later. It's almost as if the monitor was losing the signal in between various steps of booting up and it simply reverts to power saving mode if I power both things on simultaneously. Resetting the PC also puts the screen into power saving mode and no matter what I do I cant get it to work without shutting it all down several minutes and then powering it back on.

As you can imagine this is far from ideal especially since I bought this PC for overclocking and now I cant go into bios without being forced to wait for the monitor to recognize my PC again.........

Is this a compatibility issue with my graphics card or is the screen just bust ? Also, the worst case scenario is I send it back to the seller but it costs $300 from where I live and I don't want to spend that much money especially since the screen from the looks of it is faulty - how likely is it that the seller will take responsibility for the shipment cost? I've contacted him yesterday and still waiting for a replay to my message.....

my rig:

Intel 3750K
As rock z77 extreme4
OCZ 500W
Geforce 460 GTX
8 GB of balistix ram
120 GB Samsung 840
3tb Toshiba for storage

Windows 8

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> Although I don't think lowering from 1440p to 1080p would provide much of an fps increase unless your Vram is being maxed or something. I'm not 100% sure how resolution scaling affects FPS in regards to gpu horse power and v ram.


FPS takes a HUGE hit going from 1920x1080 to 2560x1440. 1920 x 1080 = 2,073,600 pixels, 2560 x 1440 = 3,686,400 pixels that is 1.78 times more or 78% more pixels your GPU is tasked with rendering. VRAM is very important but horsepower is nearly as important. i've had my Shimian for almost 14 months now. i benchmarked heavily the difference going from 1080 to 1440. i originally had a single GTX 670. after getting the Shimian i eventually added a second for SLi as i was getting 40 fps and below in graphic heavy games like BF3, Far Cry 3, ect at max settings.

here are my Heaven 3.0 before/after scores:


----------



## Santiego

Quick question - Will the SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6670 run one of these monitors fine, with an HDTV hooked up to the HDMI port? No gaming here. Thanks!


----------



## jeffblute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Santiego*
> 
> Quick question - Will the SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6670 run one of these monitors fine, with an HDTV hooked up to the HDMI port? No gaming here. Thanks!


Yes you should be fine, but if you ever do game on it I would suggest upgrading your GPU.

Good Luck,

Jeff E.


----------



## szala

Hi,
I bought 1.5 years ago a qh270-lite monitor. Now the original PCB board is dead







I would like to buy a new PCB board. I found the Overlord Computer store where available the PCB board, but this is overclocked. I scared from the overclocked hardware versions. Have some other solution, store or other? Only the reliable PCB board the important, the 120 hz and the overclocked version not important









Thank you the help.

regards: szala


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szala*
> 
> Hi,
> I bought 1.5 years ago a qh270-lite monitor. Now the original PCB board is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to buy a new PCB board. I found the Overlord Computer store where available the PCB board, but this is overclocked. I scared from the overclocked hardware versions. Have some other solution, store or other? Only the reliable PCB board the important, the 120 hz and the overclocked version not important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you the help.
> 
> regards: szala


Contact your previous seller and ask them what they can offer.

Or you can always ask the Overlord store of their opinion.

It never hurts to ask first rather than guess and regret it.


----------



## havocG

Hi guys had this problem for a few weeks wondering what it could be


----------



## Sannakji

https://twitter.com/waygeek/status/415020725464862720

A Shimian for around $160?

Well, I wanted a Qnix PLS or a nice ASUS screen...

Did I still buy it?



It'll serve as a second monitor one day.


----------



## KrisWales

Help!!!

Hi all.

New user here - joined to post this as I am in need a great deal of urgent help!

I recently bought the shimain Achieva QH2700-IPSMS Edge Eco 27" LED 2560x1440 AH-IPS DVI PC Monitor on the recommendation of this thread.

This one, to be precise:

Monitor:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131033629039?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

and am having a devil of a job getting it to work properly.

The Problem:

1. The monitor is giving huge graphics glitches, with the screen flashing irregularly, and with stars appearing all over the screen.
2. It isn't displaying the full resolution either, as can be seen by two black bars either side, even though the card is showing the resolution as being the correct native resolution for the monitor.

I made a YouTube video of the problem here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvnMBn96qKI

The image below (sorry, crap image) shows the resolution showing correctly as 2560x1440, but the black bars remain and the monitor is not displaying the correct resolution.



If I change the resolution to something else other than 2560, then I get nothing at all (which I think is the correct behaviour for this monitor). Unfortunately, the computer seems to then remember the settings for the monitor and then I cant get anything back off it.

I can sometimes get the screen to be stable - i.e. no flashing or glitches, but the screen still show the black bars either side. Also, when I change the resolution, the monitor clicks as if it is changing resolution, but I just get a blank screen, as if the monitor is just waiting for an input. I can sometimes get the graphics glitches even when no cable is connected to the monitor at all, and it's just running on power with no input.

My Graphics card:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/EVGA-210-DDR3-Graphics-Card/dp/product-description/B004NBYDL4/ref=dp_proddesc_0?ie=UTF8&n=340831031&s=computers

which says it supports the resolution. Driver is up to date. I do not want this for games, just for Photoshop/Lightroom hence the passive cooled GC.

In fact, it's the second graphics card that I have tried with the monitor. I changed the first one I bought (http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?pid=316&lid=1) at my local PC World as I thought my problems must be down to my graphics card rather than the Shimian monitor.

I also have a second older machine that has a graphics card capable of outputting 2560x1440, but that gives the same problems. Either black bars, either side, or monitor appears to be waiting for input, with occasional glitches/star patterns from both.

I have contacted accessorieswhole, who were helpful communicators before I bought the monitor but haven't heard back from them yet in two days. However, it has been the new year so am not surprised in the least. Don't fancy sending it back - I haven't even received the HMRC import duty bill for this yet. God knows if they will accept that I have sent it back!?!?!

I suspect I might have a faulty monitor, but would welcome your opinions on this...

Please help!

Kris.


----------



## havocG

what gpu you runnin


----------



## gabrieljsmith1

Hi my Achieva Shimian was good until about a month ago now it freezes up all the time and flickers. "red-cap seller on eBay will not honor his "one year warranty" and is asking me to send it back for $150.

Im hoping I can change out power supply and or PCB? Hoping someone hear can help me. I also tried contacting Achieva Shimian via the website but no one is getting back since they also have a one year warranty.

Its acting just like KrisWales video above but all over the screen...

PLEASE HELP!!

Thanks,

[email protected]


----------



## gabrieljsmith1

this is true red-cap ripped me and several other people off. Ebay finally made them take down the so called one year warranty. This f-cking loser is going to be taken off ebay soon.

Anyone else ripped off by this guy - (allot on you tube and all over are complaining about him). write me we are making a group complaint about him to prevent others from getting ripped off.


----------



## dbudd424

So my Samsung C23A750 started getting lines in it yesterday after checking the video card , cable and e.c.t and still having lines I figure it was about time to update to 1440p.
So after doing some research I picked Shimian QH2700-IPSMS and pulled the trigger and ordered one from green-sum.

The difference between the pixel perfect and none was $40 so I figure it was worth a shot.
Bought at 12:49:08 PST and a little under 12 hours and its already shipped with a tracking number via DHL from Korea.

I did look at the square trade 3 year warranty that is offered in the buy page but not sure what I think of it yet. If someone has had experience with that company and can give me some information I would appreciate it since I'm on the fence about spending $53.

Well lets see how good my luck is when it comes.


----------



## Pikey

I thought my Shimian was playing up recently , picture went screwy for a while color-wise then just a blank off white color!
After a quick swap out of the graphics card it turns out the monitor is OK and it was my ASUS HD 6950 misbehaving!

Not sure what's wrong with it , it may well still work on a single DVI monitor (not tested that out yet) ... if it does I could try re-flashing with a stock BIOS to see if that fixes it!
18 months now with the Shimian and it's still good even though I've gone back to a Sapphire HD 5830 Xtreme card to run it.

So in case anyone else is having problems , don't forget to eliminate the GPU.


----------



## gabrieljsmith1

BUY THE SQUARE TRADE WARRANTY if you get a shimian - mine went bad and ebay said sorry we cant do anything . Some vendors like red-cap claim to have a one year warranty that they ship item to you for free if your monitor goes bad but they DON NOT do this and your stuck with a 500 dollar POS. Your best bet is to get a dell 4K for 699 Jan 23rd - From now on im never purchasing anything on eBay ever again or out of the US!


----------



## Pikey

I can appreciate your frustration but what Shimian did you buy for $500 can I ask?


----------



## jeffblute

I've had my Shimian since Nov 3 2012, and I am loving this monitor! Not one hiccup yet (knock on wood). I know some people have had problems with shady dealers (red-cap we are looking at you) but some are very helpful (such as ta_planet).

I would love to get another one of these monitors for my girlfriend, she is always hogging my computer


----------



## packerbackermk

Just had a schimian ship in today. Just wondering if there is any suggested settings or things to do to make sure I'm useing this display to it's full potential. This is my first high quality monitor.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *packerbackermk*
> 
> Just had a schimian ship in today. Just wondering if there is any suggested settings or things to do to make sure I'm useing this display to it's full potential. This is my first high quality monitor.


Welcome to Shimian owners club








Go to the Lagoon website and calibrate your Monitor via Graphics Card Driver. Read the instructions to each test carefully. If you take your time and do this right you will get very good gamma, colour, contrast and black level/white saturation results.

Link: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/

After over one year I am still stunned by the picture quality of my Shimian.


----------



## packerbackermk

Thanks a lot, I really didn't adjust much at all when going through that websites test images. Glad to say that I got a fantastic monitor, no dead pixels, no light bleed.


----------



## Alxx

Could you see all the different black levels at the black level test ? Same for white saturation.
I also noticed my Shimian was giving too much red to the picture, so I decreased red and also increased Green and Blue very slightly. I also increased Gamma a little bit.

What helps with the colour adjustment is some good pictures with colours to look at.
Of course you don't have adjust all this in one day. This will come after you used the monitor some weeks.

Overall just minor adjustments but my picture is so much better now. I would say this speaks for the Monitor.

Have fun


----------



## Pikey

For some hi-rez goodness , have a look at the free download trailers of the 4K movie 'Timescapes' ..

http://timescapes.org/trailers/default.aspx


----------



## Oneminde

Here we go.

First of all, this is a very long tread and the info is spread all over the place. So instead of reading through all the pages, I figured I would ask my question, since it is fairly straight forward, I hope. I am looking to get a 2560x1440 resolution monitor and there are two options that sort of is my primary solution. The *Asus PB278Q * and the *Samsung S27A850D*. These two monitors use the same PLS panel from Samsung, however, there is some difference in the image generated, such as gama, colour saturation etc. Not a big deal for me since it will be an upgrade no matter what from my *Benq G2220HDA.* I started looking at some cost options and the Korean monitor "club" with its A- grade monitors seams to be a valuable choice, however, there is one problem and that is *NATIVE SCALING*. I read in a tread that the *Qnix QH27* does not have native scaling and this is a problem, simply because I am planing on use one monitor for both my PC and PS3 or PS4.

Does the *Achieva Shimian QH2700-IPSMS Edge Eco 27* have native scaling ? If not, which one of the Korean club monitors does ? 1080p is the maximum output resolution on PS3 and PS4.

Before you start telling me that there is only one Dual Link DVI input on these monitors, there is a solution for this:

*IOGEAR 2-Port Dual-Link DVI Cable KVM with Audio (GCS982U)*


One dual-link DVI console controls two dual-link DVI/USB computers
Dual-link DVI resolution up to 2560x1600 at 60Hz
Port switching via remote switch button, mouse or hotkeys
Hotkeys allows independent KVM and audio switching between computers
2.1 stereo sound and microphone support
Plug-n-Play; No software required
Power-On Detection - If one of the computers is powered off, it will automatically switch to the next powered-on computer
USB mouse and keyboard emulation for error-free boot-up and instantaneous recognition when switching computers

http://www.amazon.com/IOGEAR-2-Port-Dual-Link-Cable-GCS982U/dp/B0073W6YDA 

With this switch, one can use a 1 x dual link DVI port and use a computer and game console as long as there is native scaling built in.

All reply's are welcome.

PS: Both the Samsung and ASUS have more than one port and native scaling


----------



## TEAMKlLLER

Hey guys,im looking for three non perfect pixel 1440P Monitors. Im not sure if a Shimian is the right deal?

I don't want a Qnix because they have a very cheap looking chassis, and it have a nice design. But, i need three monitors which don't stop to work after 1 month of usage. Im going to order from Acessorieswhole and i can't do anything with 120 Hz because my FPS will be around 60-70 even at older games (I want to do surround with a titan).

So i found theese two guys here :

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Achieva-Shimian-QH2700-IPSMS-Lite-Edge-27-2560x1440-AH-IPS-LED-DVI-D-PC-Monitor-/111106361337?pt=DE_Elektronik_Computer_Computer_Monitore_Flachbildschirme&hash=item19de7487f9

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Achieva-Shimian-QH2700-IPSMS-Edge-Eco-27-2560x1440-AH-IPS-LED-DVI-PC-Monitor-/131040265877?pt=DE_Elektronik_Computer_Computer_Monitore_Flachbildschirme&hash=item1e829bc695

But whats the difference between the Eco and the more expensive "normal" model?


----------



## Alxx

Difference should be DVI Dual against VGA + DVI Dual












Also Brightness Eco 330 cd, Edge 440 cd thats what specs document.


----------



## brucethemoose

Hi all, got a wierd issue with my Shimian, and I was wondering if I'm the only one.

So I normally boot my Shimian at 96hz, and sometimes set it at 110hz for gaming. But I recently got around to tweaking it, and whenever I boot at 110hz or 115hz, I get massive screen corruption with only the top 10% of the screen showing.

But here's the weird thing... After about 2 minutes (110hz) or ~10 minutes (115hz), the desktop slowly flickers back into place and everything goes back to normal. If I reboot my computer and turn it back on in a minute or 2, booting at 110 or 115 works fine, but if I wait, say, 2 hours, the same issue pops up again.

It's like my monitor (or my RAMDAC) has to "warm up" before it can run at higher display rates... Not a terrible problem, but has anyone experienced something similar?


----------



## TEAMKlLLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Difference should be DVI Dual against VGA + DVI Dual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Brightness Eco 330 cd, Edge 440 cd thats what specs document.


Thanks mate, are 330cd enough?


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TEAMKlLLER*
> 
> Thanks mate, are 330cd enough?


I have the Achieva Shimian lite ca 330 cd, first thing I did was turning brightness 60% down. So I would say 330 cd is more than you need. If you adjust Black level/white saturation and contrast properly you will have a marvellous picture.


----------



## phaed

So I've been enjoying the heck out of my Achieva Shimian for a good month now then tragedy strikes. The monitor is now turning off by itself (backlight and bluelight still on), to the point where I am lucky if I get 5 minutes of uninterrupted use out of it. I'm using a GTC 580 on my machine, moved over over to a mining rig I have that is running AMD R9 280x and I can confirm that it works flawless there.

Seen this same issue repeated on this thread a few times, has anyone been able to find a fix for this issue?


----------



## havocG

Another Board has gone


----------



## havocG

any idea as to what LVDS cable these monitors take


----------



## Koler69

Has anyone found a way to purchase a OC PCB set? I cant find the set anywhere for sale and have resorted to contacting a PCB manufacturing company to see if they will make them for me. Here is a image of the PCB set vs the standard one. By the way, I plugged my power adapter in backwards and shorted my PCB. Don't do that. I know Overlord sells a set for $200.00 but was looking for something cheaper since the monitor was only $300.00


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I bought my two Shimian's (QH270-IPSB's) from a fellow OCN member in September 2012 and they are still performing perfectly (thanks again Rotary7). He gave me two really nice VESA mount stands with them as well so I've never had to deal with the crappy stock ones. To this day it is still the best PC component buy I've ever made as he sold me both for $400 and they were pixel perfect ones at that. The reason I wanted them was because they are the original tempered glass versions where the glass extends all the way to the edge of the monitor and there is no physical bezel. See pic for what I am talking about:



I absolutely LOVE the aesthetics of this design with the solid slab of glass covering the entire front of the monitor (Samsung's gorgeous S27B970D also utilizes this design) and was wondering if Shimian ever went back to this design. I know they replaced the IPSB shortly before I got mine (which was why I had to get them from Rotary7 in the first place) with a different tempered glass version that retained plastic bezels on the front. Does anybody know if the solid glass front model has ever made a return? Thanks guys and enjoy this awesome monitor!


----------



## benjanini61

I have had an achieva shimian for over a year now and it has been the greatest thing about my set-up, until last nights stupidity. I opened up the monitor and took all the cables out and seperated the screen from the PCB just to see if i could as i was thinking about getting the overlord pcb for 120hz. But i must have been to heavy handed or something because now when i plug in my PC i get a solid light as if it has a source connceted but i get nothing more than the backlight, just a black screen. I can hear windows login and i know its not the GPU.

Now that i think about it, the new overlord PCB replaces both PCBs in the shimian aswell as the cables. Because it uses slightly different ones. You can see the picture a couple posts above.
So im just wondering whatever i may have broken last night should be replaced by something else if i get the new overlord pcb.

Can someone just let me know if this sounds like it should work out because i dont want to have to buy a new screen entirely.
Thanks


----------



## Koler69

Did you remove the flat wire that connects the screen to the tcon pcb? If you did, make sure you put it back correctly.


----------



## benjanini61

Yes i had much trouble with that flat wire. I re-seated it and retried the monitor several times but no to avail. it has some tape over it to hold it in a bit more but the monitor still doesnt work. Could i have somehow fried the PCB by touching the gold pins? that was the only cable i took out and it was by far the worst cable to fiddle with.

Im going to keep trying aswell as try other things like making 100% sure the gpu is working and trying a new D-dvi cable. But if i cant get anywhere will the Overlord PCB bring this monitor back to life?


----------



## Koler69

If you fried your pcb you can verify that it's fried by the fact that when you plug it in, windows will not detect a display. Sounds like you didn't plug a wire back in if your backlight is working but you don't get a picture. Does Windows detect a display? I fried my board and knew it was fried because it would not detect via Windows and i saw the smoke lol. I fixed it with a overlord pcb set. I found another site selling oc pcb sets for less though. But overlord is reputable and the other site is questionable.


----------



## benjanini61

Awesome thanks for this reply it makes me feel more hopeful. I cant see windows but it makes the login sound and the monitor is not s blinking led like when the pc is off. It has the constant light showing there is a source. Tomorrow ill try it on another screen and see what happens and i will attempt to re-attach the cables again. Is it possible the flat headed cable broke? maybe dirty fingers on the gold pins or just being to forceful.

Its good to know that the new PCB fixed your problem, i may buy the pcb even if i can sort this out. Ive wanted higher refresh rates for a while and i can afford it now.

But having to wait for it to arrive will be a long wait lol


----------



## benjanini61

Ok so i just tried the monitor again 2 times. Took out all the cables and also checked the TCON PCB for any obvious signs of frying. Put them all back in making sure the flat cable was in properly. But i still get the same issue, monitor flashes blue until PC is turned on, it goes solid blue and i hear Windows logging in. Continues to have a blank screen with the backlight on.

Should i just order the 120hz PCB?
Its really simple to install now that i have all this experience with taking the scren apart lol. And the cables for the new PCB as you probably know are all the same connection type which are really easy and firm, unlike the flat cable.

Ive also read that my particular south korean monitor is the easiest drop in installation.

And i want dat 120hz. I just dont want to spend $200 and get the same issue.


----------



## Koler69

Yeah it sound like there something wrong with your TCON PCB if the monitor detects a signal but you get no display. Did you try using a eraser and toothebrush trick on the TCON flat wires' gold tips?
You could just get the OC PCB from overload. I found this other site selling them for a lot less but I don't know if its legit. You should prob stick with overlord...lol cause he other site could be a scam.
Here is the other site link:
http://emaxeon.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=50


----------



## benjanini61

HMmmm that is a tempting price but its a bit weird that they only sell 2 items. But the PCBs look exactly the sameas the Overlord ones.

No i havent tried that fix. Do i just use the eraser to clean off any debris/moisture?

THanks for the link


----------



## Koler69

I saw on youtube somewhere that you can remove the white flat wire from the TCON PCB. Then gently use a pencil eraser on the gold tips to clean it. Then gently brush it off with a toothbrush. It was a method for fixing screen display problems on a lcd tv..should work for a monitor also..but if you have no display at all i suspect your TCON board is bad.

I am assuming you have the non OC TCON board? If so, you can buy a replacement TCON board for like $40.00..just Google the model number on the TCON board..i think they are on ebay etc...just giving you some options before you drop a couple hundred..lol


----------



## benjanini61

Hey thanks for your help, i tried the rubber fix but had no luck ;( I just bit the bullet and ordered the pcb from overlord, im just crossing my fingers it fixes the problem. ill let you know when its arriving and how i get on.


----------



## benjanini61

Also i was reading that with 1440p, ips and 120hz it exceeds the bandwidth of D-DVI, is that true and do i need a special dvi


----------



## Koler69

No you dont need a special cable. DVI Dual cable is fine.
I learned how to OC the monitor here 120hz:
http://120hz.net/showthread.php?683-Overclocking-Quick-Start-Guide

Once you get the monitor working go to that forum for discussing the monitor OC,


----------



## benjanini61

Great that clears that up and thanks for the link very useful.


----------



## Neko_X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> So you didn't have to do anything special?
> 
> How recent did you buy your panel?
> 
> Is that the max you can get?
> 
> thats awesome either way. I dont think I need 120hz as I will never have the firepower to run current games, But something like 80 would be really nice


atm 105Hz is the max ive gotten







http://puu.sh/7juHJ.png correction i got to 110Hz http://puu.sh/7k4mj.png and ithink its the lite version i forget yeah the light version :3


----------



## benjanini61

Woohoo, today the new PCB arrived and my monitor works again!!! so happy. Not only does it work but its at 110Hz aswell. Incredible smoothness. now 60fps looks **** lol. Thanks for your help guys, im so happy.
Ive noticed on a couple games that there is a thick horizontal line that appears for less than a second then goes away. It re occurs randomly.

Does it sound like an unstable refresh?


----------



## Koler69

Great to hear that. 110 is the max I have gotten also. Actually i can get 114 if adjust the timings manually in the Nvidia custom resolution tool. But once i try 115 it goes black screen.

I am not sure about the black line. Maybe ask that in the 120hz forum.

Welcome to 110 hz!


----------



## Alxx

These Overlord PCB's do they work with the Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite ?


----------



## benjanini61

Yer it was the easiest thing ever. Just drop in and replace cables.


----------



## Koler69

Are you referring to the new simian that is out? I don't think the oc pcb is compatible. Check the overlord forum..I recall this question being asked and the answer was no.


----------



## Doomtomb

So this is called the Achieva Shimian club, so I will ask does anyone here own the bigger brother 30" model (QH-300)??

I've been looking to upgrade from a 27" to a 30" for the 16:10 ratio. Specifically this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Achieva-Shimian-QH300-IPSMS-Edge-Pivot-30-AH-IPS-LED-2560x1600-DVI-HDMI-Monitor-/111132539901?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19e003fbfd

Would like to know any insights and how big the bezel is (this appears to be the thinnest of all the Korean 30s)


----------



## Koler69

I haven't seen anyone discuss the 30 inch. Looks nice though.


----------



## dystorted

I've searched throughout this thread (going back to a year from today) and haven't found the answer to this question: Where are you getting your replacement (non-Overlord) PCB's?

In November 2013 I purchased the Achieva Shimian QH2700-IPSMS Lite Edge 27" from Amazon. (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D3DA15U/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

Literally 2 days after the 90-day "no questions asked" Amazon Prime return period, the power brick went pop-fizzle and my Shimian was dead. Replaced the power pack just to make sure it wasn't *only* the power brick to no avail.

I've been searching all over for a place to purchase a replacement PCB. I really have no need for overclocking and it would be just an unnecessary expense for me. So do any of you know where I can buy a replacement? Or for any of you who decided to OC your monitors and have the old PCB laying around, interested in selling it?

Took apart the monitor casing to look at the PCB and I'm not even seeing a model number. Closest thing is "H-711 Rev.01" that's returning no results anywhere I look. Can post pics if needed.









Thanks!


----------



## Koler69

Post pics


----------



## dystorted

Here you are. Front and back of the PCB.


----------



## ryteng

I've got Achieva Shimian QH2700-IPSMS-DP (Display port version), looking for original PCB too. My PCB just burn by someone inserted the power upside down...








Anyone with this model upgraded to OC overlord PCB and wanted to sell theirs?
Board pic as below..


----------



## benjanini61

Sorry guys but unfortunately my old PCB looks quite different to both of yours. I don't think it would fit. Its called the D-910 Rev_1.1

It came from on old the older shimians.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=achieva+shimian&rlz=1C1CHFX_en-GBGB564GB564&espv=210&es_sm=93&biw=2560&bih=1315&tbm=isch&imgil=a6cNsyn1P5NxcM%253A%253Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fencrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com%252Fimages%253Fq%253Dtbn%253AANd9GcQ9YrOtls2kpiKNWyuKDzsIoH5Jp1L62VCLguLtP7PX9ijmCWfVng%253B1200%253B761%253BM4UbGlgeVCMloM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.overclock.net%25252Ft%25252F1215866%25252Freviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270%25252F1400&source=iu&usg=__JcccbvSQ0k9X9vsf19noeVOx0-Y%3D&sa=X&ei=ud8uU4umEObe7AaO7oGYBg&ved=0CEkQ9QEwBA#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=6MpndwziDw2NUM%253A%3BZvvtKiSlxTRrQM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fimages.anandtech.com%252Fdoci%252F5885%252FDSC_6558.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.anandtech.com%252Fshow%252F5885%252Fthe-achieva-shimian-qh270-a-350-27inch-wqhd-sips-display%3B1900%3B1258

LOL dat link


----------



## dystorted

Lol. Looks like you copy/pasted your Google search query instead of the specific image you were trying to send.

Thanks for looking anyway to see if your card would fit. Appreciate it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjanini61*
> 
> LOL dat link


----------



## Koler69

My pcb went bad due to plugging in the power backwards and I had to replace it, so u cant use my old one since is bad. I looked everywhere on the internet for a place that sells a replacement pcb. I even emailed the sellers on ebay. I couldn't find one for sale, so I had no choice but to upgrade to a overlord pcb or buy a new monitor. I posted a link to another site that sells over clocked pcbs, same as overlord, but it is a sketchy site and I am not sure they are legit. I think the post I made is a few pages back if you want to try your luck.

I found it: it's post 3303.


----------



## dystorted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koler69*
> 
> My pcb went bad due to plugging in the power backwards and I had to replace it, so u cant use my old one since is bad.


Thank you for considering and replying. There is a *tiny* bit of relief knowing that I'm not alone in this wild goose chase for a stock PCB for the monitor.

I am tempted to look at that other site you gave, but not quite sure yet. I've already spent quite a bit on this monitor for it not to work and I really don't want/need an OC'd PCB to do my work. There anybody else that knows where one might find a stock PCB?


----------



## ffr0zen

Hey --

New to the forums and this thread but saw the reviews and was really excited to buy.

I purchased 2 Shimian QH270 and so far happy, but have a pretty lame issue going on.

I'm using one with my PC -- works great!

I'm also trying to use it with my iMac 27 (2011) and it's not working at all. I have a dual link dvi to display but its still not recognizing the device at all.

Anyone else have this issue and have a chance to resolve? Any help would be awesome --

Thank you!


----------



## benjanini61

Is it an Active adapter like this one?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dell-BizLink-DisplayPort-Adapter-Powered/dp/B003XYBA72


----------



## ffr0zen

Hey dude --

Its this one -- http://www.amazon.com/Apple-MB571Z-DisplayPort-Dual-Link-Adapter/dp/B001IF252C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1395701392&sr=8-1&keywords=dvi+dual+link+to+display

Dual Link DVI to Mini DisplayPort


----------



## benjanini61

Then im pretty sure that is the problem. Its not an Active dual link adapter. Just to make sure are you trying to use the Shimian as a monitor for your 27" iMac which is 1440p?

If so do you know which GPU your iMac has?


----------



## benjanini61

Dont buy one just yet, im not 100% sure this is the reason for your issue.


----------



## ffr0zen

Hey dude

Yes, I want to this this awesome 1440 monitor on my iMac 27" (2011 model)

Chipset Model: AMD Radeon HD 6770M
Type: GPU
Bus: PCIe
PCIe Lane Width: x16
VRAM (Total): 512 MB
Vendor: ATI (0x1002)
Device ID: 0x6740
Revision ID: 0x0000
ROM Revision: 113-C0170F-170
EFI Driver Version: 01.00.544

DVI-D to AppleDisplay was the one I just posted I thought..

Thanks for replying, waiting to hear back --


----------



## benjanini61

Yes they have the same connection types but the one i linked is an Active display port to DVI.

Thanks for the information.

I may be wrong but after a little research im not sure the Shimian will be able to work with the iMac due to the lack of video outputs. People have been able to get the Dell 1440p monitors to work with a mini display-port to display-port.


----------



## jasonBB

I just got this monitor.

how am i supposed to know which way the power plug goes in to the back of the port (with the arrow facing us/outwards) ? Each pin looks identical to me and hard to say which way it goes in. I don't want blow the circuit port by putting it wrong.

thanks in advance.


----------



## noelsaigon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjanini61*
> 
> Yes they have the same connection types but the one i linked is an Active display port to DVI.
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> I may be wrong but after a little research im not sure the Shimian will be able to work with the iMac due to the lack of video outputs. People have been able to get the Dell 1440p monitors to work with a mini display-port to display-port.


Buy the Shimian with DP, you will be fine.


----------



## .Griff.

Mine seems to have developed a really weird problem in the last 24 hours.

On the panel (not the glass front) there appears to be water/liquid run marks. I guess the photo's show it better than I can describe it -




No liquids have been near the monitor at all so whatever the marks are have originated from within the panel.

Any ideas?!?


----------



## noelsaigon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Mine seems to have developed a really weird problem in the last 24 hours.
> 
> On the panel (not the glass front) there appears to be water/liquid run marks. I guess the photo's show it better than I can describe it -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No liquids have been near the monitor at all so whatever the marks are have originated from within the panel.
> 
> Any ideas?!?


Your room is too cold?


----------



## .Griff.

Doubt it. It's always between 15C and 25C in here. (59F and 77F)


----------



## psiguy

Hi all.

I have a mid-2009 15" Macbook Pro unibody with mini displayport.

I want to buy the Achieva Shimian QH2700-IPSMS DP and connect it via a displayport cable, but the eBay seller accessorieswhole tells me that this monitor's port is a displayport v 1.2.
I'm pretty sure the mid-2009 MBPs use Displayport v1.1a (going by the timeline of the displayport standard)

I appreciate that miniDP has been officially recognised as part of the DP standard, but this occured late 2009, after the macbooks had been released.

Does anyone know whether it is displayport v 1.1a or 1.2 in my MBP? And either way, since I'm only planning to send video up this cable, does it matter? (my understanding is DP v 1.2 simply adds audio support, and was placed in the MBPs in mid-2010).

Struggling to find info on this.

Thanks


----------



## rationalthinking

Anyway to get this damn Shimian monitor to work with my job's dell docking station for this laptop?

I purchased a Displayport to Dual DVI adapter off Amazon which still hasn't solved the issure.

Any help or experience with this?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Anyway to get this damn Shimian monitor to work with my job's dell docking station for this laptop?
> 
> I purchased a Displayport to Dual DVI adapter off Amazon which still hasn't solved the issure.
> 
> Any help or experience with this?


Have you solved the issue yet?


----------



## Passan

So my Shimian is no longer working. It is about two years old. First issue I've had with it other than the single dead pixel I had on arrival.

I was reading something online and the power in my apartment flickered briefly and then he monitor stopped working. When it died it looked as if it were powering off from the top down. The pixels at the top of the screen were going black as the pixels on the bottom were still working. Almost as if the power were draining out of the bottom of the monitor. Hopefully this makes sense.

I quickly checked my connections to the monitor, the power brick and the PC. The power brick was slightly warmer than it already normally is. Maybe 10-15f warmer. My hope is that the issue is with the power brick and not the monitor that I was only able to afford because I won a facebook contest, and sold the case and PSU that I didn't need.I do not have a spare power brick that is able to match anything close to the output of the original. I would buy a replacement if I could be sure that it is infact the issue.

I do not think it is the GPU as it is still working on my 6 year old 19 in 1440 x 900 monitor that I was using as a 2nd monitor. I can't change ports on the working monitor to the one that was used by the shimian as I do not have an adaptor for the working monitor that will work with the dual link port on my GPU.

I am hoping that based on the information I have provided someone will be able to give me an idea of what is broken on this thing.


----------



## benjanini61

From what u said in the second paragraph it sounds like the electrics in your apartment had a large spike. Which could have either blown the fuse (check that out first as they are cheap and you will most likely have another one in the house with the same amp-age) or the power-brick its self and you said. its more unlikely but possible that the components in the monitor blew aswell. Although the countermeasures in electric these days prevent that from happening often.

I'm no electrician by any shot but because you said it the electricity flickered just before it happened it really seems more than likely that is the case.

Try a new fuse and if thats not it then try and get a new power-brick. And hopefully one of those will fix your issue.


----------



## Passan

Thanks for the reply. With the apartment being fairly small the fuse box isn't too big and also happens to be located in the same room as my PC. If a fuse had blown, I would have heard it and the PC would have powered off as well being on the same circuit as the monitor. I know this from trying to run a 1400w space heater in the room along with my 600W PC.


----------



## Koehler

Passan it seems like you got a blown capacitor which is quite common for monitors over 2 years old.

You can possibly get it fixed at a PC repair shop.


----------



## Passan

Koehler: Thanks for the reply. Hopefully I will be able to bring it into a shop soon to have it looked at. I wish that I had the tools available to do it myself.


----------



## benjanini61

By the way when i said fuse i meant the one in the plug for the monitor, you may aswell try that first just in case its a simple fix like that.


----------



## Batch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaed*
> 
> So I've been enjoying the heck out of my Achieva Shimian for a good month now then tragedy strikes. The monitor is now turning off by itself (backlight and bluelight still on), to the point where I am lucky if I get 5 minutes of uninterrupted use out of it. I'm using a GTC 580 on my machine, moved over over to a mining rig I have that is running AMD R9 280x and I can confirm that it works flawless there.
> 
> Seen this same issue repeated on this thread a few times, has anyone been able to find a fix for this issue?


I have the same issue. If you switch off the screen (using button on back) bang it on the top, in the middle and then switch it back on does the picture come back. Mine does but no idea how to fix it permanently


----------



## james666pkr

Any help greatly appreciated!

I have been using my Shimian for about a year now, I travel with it around the world, and it has handled multiple flights without issue... Recently I went to Arizona and left my monitor in the suitcase, in my car... It obviously got very hot! When I tried plugging it into my PC (that I always use, HD7870 Ghz edition GPU (2 DVI-D outputs + 2 mini-display ports), Windows (7) detected the display as 'digital' (my second screen, whilst I have a normal 1920x1200 res monitor as my main display) etc... backlighting on the monitor was on, and solid blue LED, BUT no display...

I thought I must have fried my screen somehow in the heat, so bought a new (used) shimian today. Works fine, but I want to find out whether my old screen is in fact dead or not.

I tried plugging in the OLD shimian into my computer (replacing my 1920x1200 main monitor) and this time, the screens LED just blinked blue, with no backlighting etc (but windows still detects this OLD screen as 'digital' etc.. When I try to 'extend displays' or 'duplicate displays' (between the now identical monitors) it says 'unable to save settings' when I press apply. I used to get the 'unable to save settings' when i tried connecting my monitor with HDMI to DVI/DP-DVI, but I am using DVI-D cables that 100% work.

I have read about the EDID messing up on some screens and you are manually able to edit this file? Does anyone have any knowledge about this, or even think this could be the case? If I could resurrect my OLD shimian, that would be awesome!

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## kazzjohnson

My Shimian just died after 2 years and 1 month of use. I had some strange funky vertical artifacts all over the screen earlier in the day that got fixed after a reboot.

Few minutes ago I went to the kitchen to get some food and after returning the screen went all white. Rebooting didn't help this time, screen was trying to turn on few times but when it turned on, it was just black.

It's too late to test everything out (power brick and stuff), but it's not the cable because I attached it to my old 20'' 1680x1050 Samsung and it's working fine. I'll do some more tests tomorrow. Until then, input is appreciated.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james666pkr*
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated!
> 
> I have been using my Shimian for about a year now, I travel with it around the world, and it has handled multiple flights without issue... Recently I went to Arizona and left my monitor in the suitcase, in my car... It obviously got very hot! When I tried plugging it into my PC (that I always use, HD7870 Ghz edition GPU (2 DVI-D outputs + 2 mini-display ports), Windows (7) detected the display as 'digital' (my second screen, whilst I have a normal 1920x1200 res monitor as my main display) etc... backlighting on the monitor was on, and solid blue LED, BUT no display...
> 
> I thought I must have fried my screen somehow in the heat, so bought a new (used) shimian today. Works fine, but I want to find out whether my old screen is in fact dead or not.
> 
> I tried plugging in the OLD shimian into my computer (replacing my 1920x1200 main monitor) and this time, the screens LED just blinked blue, with no backlighting etc (but windows still detects this OLD screen as 'digital' etc.. When I try to 'extend displays' or 'duplicate displays' (between the now identical monitors) it says 'unable to save settings' when I press apply. I used to get the 'unable to save settings' when i tried connecting my monitor with HDMI to DVI/DP-DVI, but I am using DVI-D cables that 100% work.
> 
> I have read about the EDID messing up on some screens and you are manually able to edit this file? Does anyone have any knowledge about this, or even think this could be the case? If I could resurrect my OLD shimian, that would be awesome!
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


You're going to open that monitor up. Go to a computer technician at a computer store and try to get it fixed.

Heat can seriously damage monitors due to melting of metals/semi-metals.


----------



## james666pkr

Boo, that's annoying. I left the monitor in my storage unit, so maybe when I get back in the country I will take it to a repair-shop. Do you think it will be worth it? will then be able to fix it cheaper than just buying a new monitor for £175?


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> My Shimian just died after 2 years and 1 month of use. I had some strange funky vertical artifacts all over the screen earlier in the day that got fixed after a reboot.
> 
> Few minutes ago I went to the kitchen to get some food and after returning the screen went all white. Rebooting didn't help this time, screen was trying to turn on few times but when it turned on, it was just black.
> 
> It's too late to test everything out (power brick and stuff), but it's not the cable because I attached it to my old 20'' 1680x1050 Samsung and it's working fine. I'll do some more tests tomorrow. Until then, input is appreciated.


Disregard this post, it seems that my graphic driver is acting up.


----------



## Roy360

Monitor is on sale now : http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111425817921

I want to do a triple setup, but I want to see how the first one turns out. Do you guys think the 2yr Warranty is necessary?


----------



## mend0k

Well mine has been running strong for 2 years and no dead pixels from what I can see, and I'm always on my comp

Although the only problem with mine is that sometimes when I turn it on, there's nothing but a row of rainbow colors on the screen (not sure why) but I usually just turn it off real quick then wait 2 seconds then turn it back on and its fine


----------



## ruckyzomg

Not sure if this is the right place to ask but i need some help with troubleshooting my monitor.
It is slightly over 2 years old. Just the other day when i was starting it up, the image flickered and then disappeared. I haven't been able to get it to display since.

My GFX card is still able to detect the monitor but the monitor can't seem to detect my GFX card. I've tested my card on another monitor as well and it displays just fine so it's unlikely to be my card.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to how i could get it fixed assuming it's worth the hassle







. Has anyone ever tried purchasing a spare PCB from any of the retailers for the QH270 IPSB?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roy360

Got my refurb Shimian today. Perfect panel, with little bleed i the left corner.

No duties either









Now, that it has no dead pixels, should I keep the squaretrade Warranty? How modular is this monitor? are their replaceable boards or is it all integrated into the panel? How many people on this forum have had their monitors die already? by my count it is 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> Well mine has been running strong for 2 years and no dead pixels from what I can see, and I'm always on my comp
> 
> Although the only problem with mine is that sometimes when I turn it on, there's nothing but a row of rainbow colors on the screen (not sure why) but I usually just turn it off real quick then wait 2 seconds then turn it back on and its fine


My playstation display does the same thing. But since it still works, its not much of an issue.


----------



## tezzlacoil

Hey ive got a similar problem, i think ive read a few people on the forum mentioning similar things after having no issues for a few years.

Mine was working fine, then recently when i came home it was on red led (sleep mode?) but i couldnt get the screen back... assumed it was windows so rebooted but no dice.

Long story short tried all kinds of things, i have a second monitor plugged in now and dual display and it boots up fine and shows windows etc but the Shimian shows a black screen. I jiggled around with the cable (it feels like theres play vertically if that makes sense, not side to side but more like up and down) and the image came back and it was fine for a few days, but now its disappeared again, and wont come back....

Is it just a loose connection inside? or something more serious? Windows seems to detect it, but the Shimian displays nothing, just black screen red led? could it be the cable? I'd rather not open it up as i have no clue, but if its just a loose connection that i could possibly fix i guess i have nothing to lose lol

Any help much appreciated!!!


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezzlacoil*
> 
> Hey ive got a similar problem, i think ive read a few people on the forum mentioning similar things after having no issues for a few years.
> 
> Mine was working fine, then recently when i came home it was on red led (sleep mode?) but i couldnt get the screen back... assumed it was windows so rebooted but no dice.
> 
> Long story short tried all kinds of things, i have a second monitor plugged in now and dual display and it boots up fine and shows windows etc but the Shimian shows a black screen. I jiggled around with the cable (it feels like theres play vertically if that makes sense, not side to side but more like up and down) and the image came back and it was fine for a few days, but now its disappeared again, and wont come back....
> 
> Is it just a loose connection inside? or something more serious? Windows seems to detect it, but the Shimian displays nothing, just black screen red led? could it be the cable? I'd rather not open it up as i have no clue, but if its just a loose connection that i could possibly fix i guess i have nothing to lose lol
> 
> Any help much appreciated!!!


Easy solution. Buy a second monitor. Get SquareTrade Warranty. RMA the broken monitor. Profit. Not like these things have serial numbers afterall.


----------



## tezzlacoil

Hey thanks for the tip, unfortunately i live in Australia so dont think squaretrade is over here


----------



## tezzlacoil

Not sure if anyone still follows this but i was/am having issues with the screen registering anything

What it does do:
Turns on/off, goes blue LED, then whole screen flashes, then goes to red LED
detected by Win8 and ati graphics card, the full monitor name/specs

I disassembled (be really careful unhooking the black plastic front bezel..i snapped mine, no biggie really on a 2 year old monitor but for the more pedantic this would really p*ss you off







), reseated all the cables and connections, tried again, and lo and behold, everything working perfect.... for a few minutes, then suddenly lost picture again

Ive tried different dvi cable, no difference...

im thinking it must be something to do with the connections inside or worst case scenario somehow the DVI connector to the PCB board - maybe something there is screwed??? But for the life of me i dont know which or what. The PCB looked 100% fine, nothing burnt, no leaking caps (well, i dont know how to check this for sure but nothing looked weird with any of them)

Any ideas/thoughts?

Otherwise i think i might have to just bash around with it again and if no luck replace it/and or take it to a repair shop...

Cheers,

Terry


----------



## DennyA

As of this morning, my Shimian only displays an all-gray screen. Other monitor is working fine, so it's not my PC/video card.

Can you even get these things repaired in the US?


----------



## egoods

Just got this bad mamajamma off craigslist for the insanely good price of $200! The seller even had it hooked up to demonstrate that it had no dead pixels or issues when I came to pick it up. Apparently he used it a couple times but didn't have the hardware to really run it properly. Works for me, $200 and ~80 mile round trip, I couldn't be happier!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DennyA*
> 
> As of this morning, my Shimian only displays an all-gray screen. Other monitor is working fine, so it's not my PC/video card.
> 
> Can you even get these things repaired in the US?


The internals in these are shared between quite a few monitors so I can only assume any decent TV repair shop should be able to handle it... You might have to explain what it is but once they get part numbers and what not I'd be amazed if they couldn't handle it.


----------



## egoods

I wanted to post a quick update after using the monitor for 8+ hours, toss my impressions out there.

*EDIT* I deleted my overclocking figures, still need to adjust it so... I'll update this spot when I have more solid numbers

Overall I'm extremely happy with the monitor, the only "struggle" I had was mounting it on my wall-arm, the screws for the VESA mount are exceptionally short. If my monitor were sitting at an appreciable height I'd be more concerned (where it is now it's about 3 inches from my desk).

As far as the transition to 1440P, I dig it. Earlier this year I had a pre-release 4K monitor for a few weeks and the impression that left me with was that the world just isn't ready for that resolution. Icons, textures, photos, etc... all looked either laughably tiny or extremely pixelated. 1440P seems to be a happy medium right now, I had to adjust font sizing and icon sizes a bit, but overall it was pretty painless.

I played a solid 4 hours of Bioshock Infinite... holy crap is that a beautiful game, and it looked great at the higher resolution.

Basically, this is easily the best $200 I've spent in quite some time! But I would have no issue paying the retail pricing for this either. In fact I plan to do that very soon for two additional monitors (finally I get the epic iRacing monitor setup I've been craving!)


----------



## Pikey

Welcome to the club egoods!

I've been using my Shimian for about 2 years , plus a couple of months! ... damn good stuff I have to say, although I don't play any fancy games with it much these days, just enjoying the experience.

By the way, check out some of these impressive 4K videos if you get the chance ... http://timescapes.org/default.aspx


----------



## egoods

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Welcome to the club egoods!
> 
> I've been using my Shimian for about 2 years , plus a couple of months! ... damn good stuff I have to say, although I don't play any fancy games with it much these days, just enjoying the experience.
> 
> By the way, check out some of these impressive 4K videos if you get the chance ... http://timescapes.org/default.aspx


Thanks for the warm welcome!

The more I use this monitor the more I like it, I do have a slight bit of backlight bleed through, but I plan to correct that in the near future (I'll also be de-bezeling once I go multi-monitor so probably tackle both at that point).

I've been watching a good bit of high-res content, it almost reminds me of the first time I saw 1080P... OK maybe that's over-stating it a little bit but I've been thoroughly impressed. The Samsung 4K monitor I used earlier this year left me feeling "meh", I like this setup a good-bit more that's for sure.


----------



## bcham

hi.
just purchased an hazro 27wc,last week from amazon.that is the exact same monitor as the Achieva Shimian. and i am experiencing the rainbow problem,when it wakes up from standby or if i turn the monitor on at the same time as booting up my pc, but if i turn the monitor on and off its fine, should i rma it or keep it, will it get worse.
{Edit} i accepted a part refund and decided to keep it.


----------



## andrewonder

http://www.overclockmonitor.com/used-refurbished/used-refurbished-achieva-shimian-qh270-ips-qhd-dvi-led-27-gaming-pc-monitor.html

this seller offers pretty nice deal for refurb ACHIEVA Shimian QH270 what do you think??


----------



## ZeusHavok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcham*
> 
> hi.
> just purchased an hazro 27wc,last week from amazon.that is the exact same monitor as the Achieva Shimian. and i am experiencing the rainbow problem,when it wakes up from standby or if i turn the monitor on at the same time as booting up my pc, but if i turn the monitor on and off its fine, should i rma it or keep it, will it get worse.
> {Edit} i accepted a part refund and decided to keep it.


Mine has done the same thing since forever and It's been fine for the 2 years or so that I've owned it. If you don't mind powering it off and on then there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## bcham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeusHavok*
> 
> Mine has done the same thing since forever and It's been fine for the 2 years or so that I've owned it. If you don't mind powering it off and on then there's nothing to worry about.


thanks for your input.i receive a £30 rebate from hazro, because of this,and it has not happened since.so i am happy to keep it cost me with rebate £170.new (old stock).


----------



## mydecember1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> How many people on this forum have had their monitors die already? by my count it is 2.


I've had 3 of them for over 2 years. Just came back to this thread to look up a random flicker in 1 panel. Not a full blackout, it just flutters for a few frames. Happens once every day or two for maybe a full second. I'm thinking it's just the cable. It's stretched a good distance at a weird angle. Might just be causing a communication dropout here or there.


----------



## Rahzzy

Hello everyone. Somewhat new to this website and I'm here to request a little assistance regarding my ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite Quad HD 2560x1440 monitor which I purchased off of Ebay on June 20th, 2012.

The monitor has been working great and all, but now just recently I noticed this dark-ish, thin squiggly line running down the right side of my screen. It is pretty faint, but it is still annoying & I'm worried it will get worse. Since the monitor didn't come with a warrant (big mistake on my end), I'm not sure what I should do to take care of this issue. Do I attempt to repair it myself? Do I go and get someone else to fix it? Is the problem EVEN fixable? I would really like some answers.

Thank you all in advance for those that are able to help me.


----------



## MaadOCwanted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahzzy*
> 
> Hello everyone. Somewhat new to this website and I'm here to request a little assistance regarding my ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite Quad HD 2560x1440 monitor which I purchased off of Ebay on June 20th, 2012.
> 
> The monitor has been working great and all, but now just recently I noticed this dark-ish, thin squiggly line running down the right side of my screen. It is pretty faint, but it is still annoying & I'm worried it will get worse. Since the monitor didn't come with a warrant (big mistake on my end), I'm not sure what I should do to take care of this issue. Do I attempt to repair it myself? Do I go and get someone else to fix it? Is the problem EVEN fixable? I would really like some answers.
> 
> Thank you all in advance for those that are able to help me.


Thats a Korean monitor. Achieva company is finished, no more.
Eventhough if you still have warranty, you won't get any help from them unfortunately. : (

Some sellers are selling their monitors as used refurb but thats it.

Hope this info may be a help mate.


----------



## egoods

It's probably not worth fixing. It sounds like the display itself is the issue, and considering you can buy a complete refurb monitor on ebay for $200 shipped it really doesn't make sense to fix. If you attempt it yourself you'd need to find a new panel (likely to cost almost $200 by itself), and you risk damaging it. Done professionally you'd spend easily double the cost of a replacement.


----------



## brucethemoose

Just to check in... I got the first Korean Monitor (a QH270) on OCN, and it's still going strong at 110hz!


----------



## Rahzzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaadOCwanted*
> 
> Thats a Korean monitor. Achieva company is finished, no more.
> Eventhough if you still have warranty, you won't get any help from them unfortunately. : (
> 
> Some sellers are selling their monitors as used refurb but thats it.
> 
> Hope this info may be a help mate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egoods*
> 
> It's probably not worth fixing. It sounds like the display itself is the issue, and considering you can buy a complete refurb monitor on ebay for $200 shipped it really doesn't make sense to fix. If you attempt it yourself you'd need to find a new panel (likely to cost almost $200 by itself), and you risk damaging it. Done professionally you'd spend easily double the cost of a replacement.


Damn, I figured as much... Guess I'll just deal with the annoying line until I can find a better monitor. I guess the last thing I would ask: What would you recommend to replace this monitor? With the same size and features, and what not... and also from an active company?

Thanks.


----------



## MaadOCwanted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahzzy*
> 
> Damn, I figured as much... Guess I'll just deal with the annoying line until I can find a better monitor. I guess the last thing I would ask: What would you recommend to replace this monitor? With the same size and features, and what not... and also from an active company?
> 
> Thanks.


Other than ACHIEVA, YAMAKASI and QNIX still selling their monitors.
But be aware,,,, these brands only offer "one-year warranty" not like SAMSUNG or any other big brands, which they offer more than one-year warranty.
They will also ask for you to pay shipping fee when you request warranty service for your monitor if you purchased it from overseas.
Sooooo its a big risk but the price is tempting...
If u r okay with the risk, go for it


----------



## Newby2

Hi, first post here. I just baught my second shimian screen, and i was running dual screen for about two weeks now, and it worked fine. But today when i wanted to boot it up mynew screen didn't start. I still won't. It's like it dosn't get any power, but the power supply has a blinking led, which shows that there is power. Also i have tried with the power supply from my old screen which dosn't work either. It's like the screen won't take any power. The LED isn't blinking or anything that indicates that it gets power, please help....

P.S Sorry for any possible typos, i am writing with a broken hand...


----------



## SchindlersFist

I just ordered mine here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Refurbished-ACHIEVA-SHIMIAN-QH270-27-LED-2560x1440-QHD-S-IPS-PC-Monitor-/221469489809.

Good deal?


----------



## tombom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchindlersFist*
> 
> I just ordered mine here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Refurbished-ACHIEVA-SHIMIAN-QH270-27-LED-2560x1440-QHD-S-IPS-PC-Monitor-/221469489809.
> 
> Good deal?


I would say so, yeah. I was literally just about to post this the other day to show people. I just bought one for myself. Way cheaper than the first one I bought and hopefully no stuck pixels this time.


----------



## gnubert

Been watching that ebay seller. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## salvanos

LOL
i find the cause my problem with blinking achieva monitor

the problem when i'm using timer and my speaker buzzing sound

turn off the speaker no problem with my monitor


----------



## Greg121986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchindlersFist*
> 
> I just ordered mine here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Refurbished-ACHIEVA-SHIMIAN-QH270-27-LED-2560x1440-QHD-S-IPS-PC-Monitor-/221469489809.
> 
> Good deal?


I just bought one... I'm going to use it at my office. I hope it's OK. I will report back.

I would like 2 or 3 but I don't have that much disposable cash right now.


----------



## RoyalFlush

I just receive my Achieva monitor from the ebay and the screen seems too *dim*. I even tried to adjust the contrast/brightness on nvidia control panel it looks too washed out.

Is there a utility that might be better for adjusting the contrast and brightness? Or can you just remove the tempered glass and the brightness and contrast could be better?


----------



## boykisser

Should I get the Shimian for $180 or the Yamakasi 2703 for $210?
My first IPS display.


----------



## Greg121986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg121986*
> 
> I just bought one... I'm going to use it at my office. I hope it's OK. I will report back.
> 
> I would like 2 or 3 but I don't have that much disposable cash right now.


My monitor came in yesterday. I tried to hook it up to my docking station with my Dell Precision M4700 with Nvidia Quadro K2000 graphics, but as I expected the monitor isn't recognizable. I'm not sure why, but they state this very clearly in their listing.

I will try it when I get home tonight!


----------



## boykisser

https://imgur.com/a/nyDTU


----------



## Greg121986

I think this monitor looks fantastic, but I have one stuck green pixel as far as I can tell, and about 9 blue pixels that are dead. The dead blue pixels aren't really a problem because they are on the far right side of the screen. I would never have known they were there if I didn't spent 5 minutes staring at the blue screen. The stuck green pixel is in the middle near the lower 1/4 of the display. I never would have seen this if it hadn't fallen at the bottom of my Steam menu.

All in all, due to these 2 issues I am not 100% giddy over this monitor. However, it is FAR better than the Samsung 2493HM And 2693HM that I was using before. I tried to take this Shimian to work and use at my office but it's not being recognized through my laptop dock with my Dell Precision M4700 laptop with Nvidia Quadro K2000M graphics. Oh well, I expected that. One of the Samsungs will be used at my office now. Maybe both of them.

There is so much real estate on this monitor that I think I'll be happy with it for awhile until I have some extra cash to blow on a high performance 4K monitor.


----------



## boykisser

Removed


----------



## Greg121986

I bought mine last Friday on Ebay for $180 shipped. I think for $150 the stuck pixels are worth the gamble. For $180 I really did expect that I would get one without issues. I'm not going to complain. But I am also NOT going to buy another one, regardless of the price.


----------



## mend0k

If anyone is from SoCal I'm selling my shimian, with no dead pixels for only 200


----------



## salvanos

anyone could help me?
i send the monitor to some technician, he said the chipset ITE 6251 FN 1221AXG is the problem for blinking (black out for a while) led blinking power blue, red

i need to get new chipset to repair the monitor, Thx


----------



## boykisser

you could maybe ask the technician if he knows what you could replace it with. Search google or something.

I purchased a used shimian from a seller on ebay and the monitor came in. It had many issues that are not instantly noticeable, for instance

There are many stuck pixels on the sides of the monitor, only 1 dead pixel though.
There is mild bleedthrough.
The most annoying one is the burn-in on the bottom of the screen, the whites near the bottom of the screen seem yellowish tinted compared to the middle and top of the screen.
The top of the bezel was also not properly attached and I could pry open the bezel easily with my fingers. THere also seems to be some loose screws bouncing around inside the monitor.

There is no flickering or anything, the monitor turns on almost instantly which impressed me as I came from a 21.5" ASUS 1080p monitor that took like 5 seconds to turn on. Of course, that's to be expected as the asus is multi-input and the shimian is only dvi.

I contacted the seller and the seller offered me a partial refund. I refused the refund and told him I wanted to return the monitor but the shipping would cost me too much and I asked for him to cover the shipping. He agreed. The seller replies very fast and is very courteous. I assume he's in Korea so it takes a coupe hours for him to reply but I sent him my address and I'm waiting for a return label at the moment. I did not expect this level of service from a ebay seller. Would definitely recommend helloemart on ebay to anybody, just don't be cheap like me and don't purchase a used/refurbed monitor.

I've had a taste of 1440p goodness and I don't think I'll ever be able to go back to 1080p so I think I will be making an order for a pixel perfect qnix.

edit; just got my return label


----------



## salvanos

cannot ask google
don't want to risk with alternative chipset
really need to get replacement from the factory if possible

i cannot play game in 1440p LOL need high spec to play at those resolution, so i cannot recommend 1440 to my friends


----------



## ktran204

Just received my monitor today, it was working earlier before I left work. Came back home and the LED was just blinking blue, it was a brand new DVI-D cord so I'm pretty sure it couldn't have went bad. Replaced the cord with another one and it worked again.. but I used the newly bought one with another monitor and it worked too.. so the problem is fixed but dunno how the new cord wouldnt get recognized when it was fine 4 hours ago


----------



## ktran204

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktran204*
> 
> Just received my monitor today, it was working earlier before I left work. Came back home and the LED was just blinking blue, it was a brand new DVI-D cord so I'm pretty sure it couldn't have went bad. Replaced the cord with another one and it worked again.. but I used the newly bought one with another monitor and it worked too.. so the problem is fixed but dunno how the new cord wouldnt get recognized when it was fine 4 hours ago


To expand on this.. Every time I turn off the monitor and leave it alone for a couple hours I come back and it won't recognize my PC. The led just blinks blue. I don't want to have to reconnect my dvid cord every time I want to use the monitor.


----------



## sapphirejam

Hi! I have a problem, maybe someone here can help.

Got my Shimian QH270-IPSB, a single-input dual-link DVI.

After I accidentally turned it off via the power button and turned it on again, the screen displayed a pattern of vertical lines of different colors. Turning it off and on again seemed to fix everything.

A day later this happened again, however this time a simple power cycle didn't help, the pattern persisted.

I replaced the DVI cable. The pattern didn't show up, so I figured the cable was the culprit.

The next day I decided to try and switch the monitor off and on again, and unfortunately the pattern came back.
I wanted to disassemble the monitor to check for loose internal cables or something, but before that I just shook it a bit. And it worked, the monitor was fine again.

Today, when I turned on my PC, the pattern appeared again, and this time I didn't even touch the power button on the monitor. (it worked fine after it was switched off by shutting down Windows)

I gave it a shake again and it's been working fine since, I'm using it right now. I'm kinda afraid to turn my PC off now. = (

Below is the photo of the pattern, not my monitor, but the pattern is similar, almost the exact same.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Can this be fixed somehow? = (


----------



## BornOfScreams

Just got mine in this morning. No issues other than a bit of backlight bleed up top. $210 shipped to the States. I love this monitor.


----------



## Valek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sapphirejam*
> 
> Hi! I have a problem, maybe someone here can help.
> 
> Got my Shimian QH270-IPSB, a single-input dual-link DVI.
> 
> After I accidentally turned it off via the power button and turned it on again, the screen displayed a pattern of vertical lines of different colors. Turning it off and on again seemed to fix everything.
> 
> A day later this happened again, however this time a simple power cycle didn't help, the pattern persisted.
> 
> I replaced the DVI cable. The pattern didn't show up, so I figured the cable was the culprit.
> 
> The next day I decided to try and switch the monitor off and on again, and unfortunately the pattern came back.
> I wanted to disassemble the monitor to check for loose internal cables or something, but before that I just shook it a bit. And it worked, the monitor was fine again.
> 
> Today, when I turned on my PC, the pattern appeared again, and this time I didn't even touch the power button on the monitor. (it worked fine after it was switched off by shutting down Windows)
> 
> I gave it a shake again and it's been working fine since, I'm using it right now. I'm kinda afraid to turn my PC off now. = (
> 
> Below is the photo of the pattern, not my monitor, but the pattern is similar, almost the exact same.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can this be fixed somehow? = (


I had a similar issue with my monitor. I had to disassemble it and re-seated all the wire connection inside, can't remember how many exactly, think there's 2 -3. It fixed the issue and hasn't returned for months.


----------



## bcham

mines has been doing the same thing for months when booting up the pc it happens,but if i turn the monitor off and on its ok.


----------



## Roy360

Does no one buy SqaureTrade warranty? It's only 20$, and these monitors are known for failing.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Does no one buy SqaureTrade warranty? It's only 20$, and these monitors are known for failing.


I don't think squaretrade covers dead pixels or minor defects.

And they aren't necessarily unreliable. Mine's been going strong for 3 years so far, with 2 years at 110hz.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> I don't think squaretrade covers dead pixels or minor defects.
> 
> And they aren't necessarily unreliable. Mine's been going strong for 3 years so far, with 2 years at 110hz.


It's 3 or more.

Well, that aside, I want to ask for help with choosing a second monitor
FSM, Zalcom, X star or Qnix? and is 299$ the best price right now? I got my Shiman for 199.99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111491255923
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111491255923
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330932578190
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140934439651


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> I don't think squaretrade covers dead pixels or minor defects.
> 
> And they aren't necessarily unreliable. Mine's been going strong for 3 years so far, with 2 years at 110hz.
> 
> 
> 
> It's 3 or more.
> 
> Well, that aside, I want to ask for help with choosing a second monitor
> FSM, Zalcom, X star or Qnix? and is 299$ the best price right now? I got my Shiman for 199.99
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111491255923
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111491255923
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330932578190
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140934439651
Click to expand...

AFAIK, the DVI-only Qnix and X-Star monitors are the only ones that reliably run at 96hz+, but I've been out of the loop for awhile.

I think Korean monitor prices bottomed out awhile ago, then shot back up due to popularity.

For a bit more money, you could buy them through Amazon. In my experience , they're a more reliable middle man than eBay.


----------



## Dysly

This is a pretty old thread, with the recent post being a month ago, so sorry about that!

I recently pulled the trigger one one of these monitors (QH270), and I am currently awaiting it's arrival.

Could someone give me some insight on the longevity of one of these? I looked through a dozen or so pages through this thread, and it is filled with people having issues with their Shimian. I got it for 200$ refurbished from green-sum, who seems to be an okay seller but I am real worried about having issues with it. I need it to last around two years.

Should there be any cause for concern?


----------



## Imitationcrabme

My shimian QH270 is from 2012, and still going strong. It comes overly bright by default, which creates heat and shortens life, so turn that down. The glossy screen is awesome, and I've never had a single issue with it. The blue power LED is obnoxiously bright, but nothing a little tape can't fix.


----------



## 17mayis

i own my since 2012 also still running perfect so far not a single issue


----------



## duganator

Just picked up my buddies shimian for 150. Holy hell this thing embarasses my 24" 1080p ips screen. I'm loving this thing.


----------



## cormann

Hi. I just purchased the Shimian qh270 lite from Amazon. The seller is BUY2KOREA, which I think is actually Green-Sum. I haven't received it yet, but I had a few questions for my fellow owners (or other knowledgeable individuals). I know that the lite version has no OSD or hardware backlight controls. That said, it has hardware controls for the brightness. I read a review of the Monoprice Zero-G. It stated that the hardware brightness control does not actually change the backlight intensity. It does not use PWM or any other dimming tech. Instead, the brightness control alters the digital white level while the backlight remains static, creating the illusion of dimming the screen. Basically, there is no way to actually lower the backlight intensity. This crushes the contrast when lowering the brightness.

Now, I read a separate review of the Shimian, and it stated that the brightness control does seem to control the backlight, but using a technology "older than PWM." I didn't understand all the technical jargon, but it seems that the backlight and brightness change in unison as the brightness is changed via the hardware buttons. It sounded to me like the backlight actually changes, rather than just altering the digital white level. This gave me hope that there is at least some minimal method to lower the backlight (even if it's not ideal). My question is: does anyone know whether the second review is correct? Does the hardware brightness control actually affect the backlight? Or is the backlight fixed, causing the contrast to be crushed when lowering the brightness during calibration?

I apologize if this has already been covered in the forums. I searched but didn't find anything specifically addressing this issue.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Just picked up my buddies shimian for 150. Holy hell this thing embarasses my 24" 1080p ips screen. I'm loving this thing.


$150 is ridiculously cheap for a Shimian.

I bought mine for $350 back then.

And I still use it! It's still amazing.

Very reliable.


----------



## Kronin

I have some problems when it comes choosing DVI-D cable for my Shimian so any help is appreciated..
Next week I am getting Ergotron LX stand and My current DVI-D cable (1.5m) that cama with Shimian wont be enough for it.
Now I did some measurements and came to conclusion that I need a cable longer than 2 m but I dont know will there be any signal loos if I buy a 3m cable (5m cable is out of the question).According to this page at Wikipedia 4.6m is a max length for 1902x1200 monitor but seeing that mine is 1440p (soon to be running at 120Hz) i am not sure that this will work.
Has anyone tried with longer DVI-D cables and how did they perform?


----------



## DezzBrah

Theres a listing for a used and refurbished QH270 on ebay, awesome pricepoint at only $209, but is it worth the risk? There's already a risk buying these A- panels but a USED and REFURBISHED panel? Must be guaranteed to have some defects right?

Do you guys think its worth it for an extra ~$100 off the price point? I'm torn

Anyway.. heres the listing: Refurbished Shimian QH270

EDIT: Some reviews of refurbished model on Amazon give me hope, and theres a couple people in here that have purchased a refurbished model and been happy about it. So far I'm convinced its worth it.


----------



## cormann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DezzBrah*
> 
> Theres a listing for a used and refurbished QH270 on ebay, awesome pricepoint at only $209, but is it worth the risk? There's already a risk buying these A- panels but a USED and REFURBISHED panel? Must be guaranteed to have some defects right?
> 
> Do you guys think its worth it for an extra ~$100 off the price point? I'm torn
> 
> Anyway.. heres the listing: Refurbished Shimian QH270
> 
> EDIT: Some reviews of refurbished model on Amazon give me hope, and theres a couple people in here that have purchased a refurbished model and been happy about it. So far I'm convinced its worth it.


I ordered one a few days ago from Amazon. I believe that the seller is the same as Green-Sum from eBay. Haven't received it yet. I'll let you know how it goes. He shipped it using a company I've never heard of, so it hasn't arrived yet. It looks like he has some that are fulfilled by Amazon now. Would have been nice to have two day shipping.


----------



## Kronin

Why would you people gamble with such things?
New Shimian costs $280-$300 and the savings are not worth the trouble.
I payed my Shimian 400 euros ($500 at that time) and it was the best money ever spent.


----------



## DezzBrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronin*
> 
> Why would you people gamble with such things?
> New Shimian costs 280300 and the savings are not worth the trouble.
> I payed my Shimian 400 euros ($500 at that time) and it was the best money ever spent.


Because 33% off is a considerable amount, and the majority of people seem satisfied. If things go wrong there's still a chance of returning through an ebay claim.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cormann*
> 
> I ordered one a few days ago from Amazon. I believe that the seller is the same as Green-Sum from eBay. Haven't received it yet. I'll let you know how it goes. He shipped it using a company I've never heard of, so it hasn't arrived yet. It looks like he has some that are fulfilled by Amazon now. Would have been nice to have two day shipping.


The amazon listing seems to be an extra $50, I'm not sure what that means, maybe its a different vendor however you said its probably Green-Sum from eBay. All the reviews on amazon are 4-5 stars though so that's reassuring. I appreciate the reply, let me know how your purchase turns out.


----------



## cormann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DezzBrah*
> 
> The amazon listing seems to be an extra $50, I'm not sure what that means, maybe its a different vendor however you said its probably Green-Sum from eBay. All the reviews on amazon are 4-5 stars though so that's reassuring. I appreciate the reply, let me know how your purchase turns out.


Sorry, the $209 unit on Amazon must have sold. It was the Amazon fulfilled one. What I meant is that the seller on Amazon is called Buy2Korea, but based on the item description and an email that I received from the seller, I believe that Buy2Korea and Green-Sum are one and the same. I actually just received a call from the delivery driver. The monitor should be here today.

I too noticed that the reviews on Amazon have been largely positive. Seems to me that the risk is no greater than buying it new. There is always risk when buying Korean monitors. Mine as well get one for 33% less.


----------



## cormann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DezzBrah*
> 
> The amazon listing seems to be an extra $50, I'm not sure what that means, maybe its a different vendor however you said its probably Green-Sum from eBay. All the reviews on amazon are 4-5 stars though so that's reassuring. I appreciate the reply, let me know how your purchase turns out.


Monitor came today. The bezel and stand were a little scuffed and dirty, but very minor. It was double boxed with very tough air cushions (instead of styrofoam) situated directly over each horizonal side of the monitor, but some of the middle section was unprotected. The screen and bezel were protected with clear plastic screens. The DVI cable, AC adapter, power cable, and converter were included. There was a screw missing from the back panel and one of the screws for the DVI port had become dislodged. I was able to screw it back in easily.

I am happy to report that the screen is perfect, as far as I can tell. I ran and stuck/dead pixel test and found no issues. I also looked for backlight bleeding. I didn't see any, but I won't know for sure until the sun goes down. So far, so good.

I certainly can't guarantee that you will get an equally quality monitor, but based on my experience, I wouldn't hesitate to order from Green-Sum again - at least, I think it was Green-Sum.


----------



## DezzBrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cormann*
> 
> Sorry, the $209 unit on Amazon must have sold. It was the Amazon fulfilled one. What I meant is that the seller on Amazon is called Buy2Korea, but based on the item description and an email that I received from the seller, I believe that Buy2Korea and Green-Sum are one and the same. I actually just received a call from the delivery driver. The monitor should be here today.
> 
> I too noticed that the reviews on Amazon have been largely positive. Seems to me that the risk is no greater than buying it new. There is always risk when buying Korean monitors. Mine as well get one for 33% less.


I'm planning on placing my order within the next couple of days, so I'll be able to post with my experience as well. I might grab this QNIX one instead though, as its $230 and has similarly great reviews, although its not fulfilled by Amazon. Come back and let me know how your monitor is, hopefully it isn't coated in cigarette gunk like this guys was [link to reddit].


----------



## cormann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DezzBrah*
> 
> Come back and let me know how your monitor is, hopefully it isn't coated in cigarette gunk like this guys was [link to reddit].


I forgot to mention that it my above post: there is some brown gunk in the rear grills, and you can smell cigarette smoke when you put your nose up to the grills. That said, it isn't noticeable unless your nose is directly on the grills. I don't particularly like that, but for the price I can live with it.


----------



## DezzBrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cormann*
> 
> Monitor came today. The bezel and stand were a little scuffed and dirty, but very minor. It was double boxed with very tough air cushions (instead of styrofoam) situated directly over each horizonal side of the monitor, but some of the middle section was unprotected. The screen and bezel were protected with clear plastic screens. The DVI cable, AC adapter, power cable, and converter were included. There was a screw missing from the back panel and one of the screws for the DVI port had become dislodged. I was able to screw it back in easily.
> 
> I am happy to report that the screen is perfect, as far as I can tell. I ran and stuck/dead pixel test and found no issues. I also looked for backlight bleeding. I didn't see any, but I won't know for sure until the sun goes down. So far, so good.
> 
> I certainly can't guarantee that you will get an equally quality monitor, but based on my experience, I wouldn't hesitate to order from Green-Sum again - at least, I think it was Green-Sum.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cormann*
> 
> I forgot to mention that it my above post: there is some brown gunk in the rear grills, and you can smell cigarette smoke when you put your nose up to the grills. That said, it isn't noticeable unless your nose is directly on the grills. I don't particularly like that, but for the price I can live with it.


At least your monitor seems to be in perfect working condition, I wonder why some of them have cigarette gunk on them? From factory or from previous user?

Anyway I'm feeling confident enough to make the investment, I'll come back and post when I get my hands on one, although unless prices change I'll be grabbing the QNIX instead of the Shimian (although this is a Shimian thread... maybe my experience will be useful nonetheless).


----------



## cormann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DezzBrah*
> 
> At least your monitor seems to be in perfect working condition, I wonder why some of them have cigarette gunk on them? From factory or from previous user?


I read in that Reddit link you posted that the refurbished units are sourced from computer centers in Korea. Sounds like they were sitting around in smokey rooms day and night for possibly years. Must be a lot of smoking going on to leave gunk.

In other news, I was able to OC to a whopping 65Hz. Good thing my GPU is barely good enough to run games at 30 FPS at 1440p.

Let us/me know how it goes with your QNIX.


----------



## DezzBrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cormann*
> 
> I read in that Reddit link you posted that the refurbished units are sourced from computer centers in Korea. Sounds like they were sitting around in smokey rooms day and night for possibly years. Must be a lot of smoking going on to leave gunk.
> 
> In other news, I was able to OC to a whopping 65Hz. Good thing my GPU is barely good enough to run games at 30 FPS at 1440p.
> 
> Let us/me know how it goes with your QNIX.


Alright bud, just placed the order for the QNIX, I'll come back and post after it shows up and I've tested it.


----------



## DezzBrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cormann*
> 
> I read in that Reddit link you posted that the refurbished units are sourced from computer centers in Korea. Sounds like they were sitting around in smokey rooms day and night for possibly years. Must be a lot of smoking going on to leave gunk.
> 
> In other news, I was able to OC to a whopping 65Hz. Good thing my GPU is barely good enough to run games at 30 FPS at 1440p.
> 
> Let us/me know how it goes with your QNIX.


QNIX QX2710 just showed up, and it looks to be in near perfect condition. Stand is about as awful as I expected it to be, but everything was packaged very nicely and the panel housing looks new. As far as the panel is concerned a friend and I looked as hard as we could and could only find 1 pixel in the upper right quadrant that was stuck red, and maybe a little backlight bleed in the bottom left corner. Overall this panel is in great condition and I'm very happy with the price I paid ($230). Coming from a 21.5" TN panel this thing looks huge and I'm pretty impressed. Going to try and look into getting some sort of stand replacement as my stand is way too short and lop-sided for my taste.

Also, sorry for bringing my QNIX experience into a Shimian thread! Wrong topic, I know.


----------



## adjas

best money i ever spent, this thing is still running strong.

3 years from when i bought it, and created this thread =)


----------



## PyreSpirit

My Shimian has officially stopped working. Earlier in the week, it would take more time than usual to start up, now it won't turn on =[. The PC recognizes it, when I plug it in, it moves all the icons around from my Dell S2340L to the Shimian. Any ideas?

When I turn it on, the blue light comes on, then switches to red as if nothing was signaling to it.

I bought the monitor when D3 was released, got almost 3 years out of it.

EDIT: How do you disassemble these monitors? I feel like I'm going to break it. I have the tempered glass version


----------



## kazzjohnson

I tried setting my Shimian to 1080p 30Hz out of curiosity and it just went blank. Now when I turn on my PC, the screen switches between blank and off few times and nothing happens.

Any idea how to fix this?

I tried connecting my old monitor and using CCC to fix things, but it didn't help.

Edit: Managed to fix it by attempting to plug my Shimian into DVI on motherboard (IGP) and turning on the computer (which doesn't work because Shimian doesn't support IGP), then turning off the computer, plugging Shimian back to GPU and turning it on.


----------



## walter909

I've have had this monitor for about two years now.
recently ran into an issue in the form vertical lines, pixel crawling up
this is the nearest picture I can find from an imac



will a new pcb board fix this? been wanting to get the 110hz,or is it to late for that?

thread url: http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1184477


----------



## unatco

Hello everyone! I am extremely new to these forums and Ive looked and not found any issues like mine. I purchased a Shimian QH270-IPSB(B) monitor the other day from a thrift store and I was ecstatic but unfortunately it did not come with the supplied adapter. I ordered one power brick that was listed as being compatible from amazon at INPUT-100-240V ~2A OUTPUT 24V-5A. At first I thought the brick was faulty as each time i plugged it in no lights or power were going to the monitor and the light on the brick turned off. With that being said I ordered a replacement and the same thing is happening again and im starting to wonder if the monitor is causing the issue. Have any of you experienced this issue? I sincerely appreciate the help!


----------



## syclick

Just got back from Korea. The QH270 is selling for dead cheap in Seoul at the Yongsan Electronics Market - 130,000 KRW, which comes out to about $120. My sister in law had me pick up one of them for her along with a GT610 to run it at native resolution.

I already own one, so I was sorely tempted to pick up two more and do a triple 1440p setup. However, I only have a single GTX670, so I decided to wait. We have family coming later this year, so I may have them bring a couple over.


----------



## Kronin

Just wanted to let the world know that I have successfully replaced driver and logic board on my Shimian and managed to OC it to 120 Hz.
It can go even to 130hz and does well in games but my browser starts flashing weirdly then.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCX5f9ZeAu3ecHFLN6bDimrA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syclick*
> 
> Just got back from Korea. The QH270 is selling for dead cheap in Seoul at the Yongsan Electronics Market - 130,000 KRW, which comes out to about $120. My sister in law had me pick up one of them for her along with a GT610 to run it at native resolution.


Holy ****!
I paid for mine $500 almost 2 years ago!


----------



## Pikey

Just thought I'd report in that my Shimian is now just over 3 years old ... still going strong!!


----------



## dbudd424

I figured I would post an update. Been over one year and its still running strong. Even thou the label says monoprice on it LOL.

Overclocked to around 100hz on the board that came on it stable since day one. Best money I have spent on a monitor.


----------



## Kronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbudd424*
> 
> I figured I would post a update. Been over one year and its still running strong. Even thou the label says monoprice on it LOL.
> 
> Overclocked to around 100hz on the board that came on it stable since day one. Best money I have spent on a monitor.


If you didnt add any new parts into the monitor you are not getting 100Hz cause the monitor is skipping frames
In real life i doubt you got more than 70Hz..


----------



## dbudd424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronin*
> 
> If you didnt add any new parts into the monitor you are not getting 100Hz cause the monitor is skipping frames
> In real life i doubt you got more than 70Hz..


So decided to go do some testing at testufo since I never did test for skipping and your right I am skipping at 100hz. Looks like after 75hz it starts to skip so I guess its time to look to upgrading the insides then. I went to look at overlords pcb but I guess they are shut down. So time to start digging around till I find a place.


----------



## Kronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbudd424*
> 
> So decided to go do some testing at testufo since I never did test for skipping and your right I am skipping at 100hz. Looks like after 75hz it starts to skip so I guess its time to look to upgrading the insides then. I went to look at overlords pcb but I guess they are shut down. So time to start digging around till I find a place.


You need these:

Logic board
LM270WQ1-SLA1
You can buy it via yoybuy.com they are reliable.

Driver board
LM270WQ1 /LDK-LE256/HY-2560M

Dont order the logic board if you havent secured the driver board.
I bought my driver board at overlord, apparently just a few days before they closed.
The only one left that sells these boards is sanelin88, however you wont be able to buy it from him from taobao (via yoybuy.com) since he is not responding to messages. Tried it, dont bother.
Try at agreetao the prices there are higher than on taobao and he might respond there.


----------



## dbudd424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronin*
> 
> You need these:
> 
> Logic board
> LM270WQ1-SLA1
> You can buy it via yoybuy.com they are reliable.
> 
> Driver board
> LM270WQ1 /LDK-LE256/HY-2560M
> 
> Dont order the logic board if you havent secured the driver board.
> I bought my driver board at overlord, apparently just a few days before they closed.
> The only one left that sells these boards is sanelin88, however you wont be able to buy it from him from taobao (via yoybuy.com) since he is not responding to messages. Tried it, dont bother.
> Try at agreetao the prices there are higher than on taobao and he might respond there.


Thank you for all the information.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Well, today I was recalibrating my monitors and have noticed something new. A darkening--I can't really call it discoloration--visible on darker colors. Such as gray. This is medium gray--look at the right side specifically:


(this is not the full monitor view, but majority of it)


(closer view of the bottom right side of the monitor).

I can explain the darkening at the bottom as uneven backlighting, since it's symmetrical. But I'm not sure how to give a technical explanation to the prominent darkening to the right and some in a diagonal (top right to bottom left) in the central portion of the monitor toward the bottom. It's like I spilled water on gray paper. I can't see it well on white and light colors--it's mostly prominent on darker uniform tones. I know it's new as I had a fairly uniform gray before up to recently--I calibrate my monitors regularly, so I get to stare at a mostly uniform dark gray screen for the duration of calibration, and I'd have noticed it in the past if it had been an issue before, but I can tell this development is recent.

Anyone else seeing this on your monitors and can explain what is causing it? This monitor is exactly three years old (a month over). Thanks!


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Well, today I was recalibrating my monitors and have noticed something new. A darkening--I can't really call it discoloration--visible on darker colors. Such as gray. This is medium gray--look at the right side specifically:
> 
> 
> (this is not the full monitor view, but majority of it)
> 
> 
> (closer view of the bottom right side of the monitor).
> 
> I can explain the darkening at the bottom as uneven backlighting, since it's symmetrical. But I'm not sure how to give a technical explanation to the prominent darkening to the right and some in a diagonal (top right to bottom left) in the central portion of the monitor toward the bottom. It's like I spilled water on gray paper. I can't see it well on white and light colors--it's mostly prominent on darker uniform tones. I know it's new as I had a fairly uniform gray before up to recently--I calibrate my monitors regularly, so I get to stare at a mostly uniform dark gray screen for the duration of calibration, and I'd have noticed it in the past if it had been an issue before, but I can tell this development is recent.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this on your monitors and can explain what is causing it? This monitor is exactly three years old (a month over). Thanks!


Mine is old too, but I haven't noticed that yet.

EDIT: What does that area look like with a black screen?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dbudd424*
> 
> I figured I would post a update. Been over one year and its still running strong. Even thou the label says monoprice on it LOL.
> 
> Overclocked to around 100hz on the board that came on it stable since day one. Best money I have spent on a monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> If you didnt add any new parts into the monitor you are not getting 100Hz cause the monitor is skipping frames
> In real life i doubt you got more than 70Hz..
Click to expand...

With the original PCB, mine does 110hz without skipping


----------



## Kronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> With the original PCB, mine does 110hz without skipping


Not a chance unless the Koreans added different hardware in it.
Just because you see 110Hz valid on test UFO it doesnt mean that you have 110Hz

you need to record the testing from an outside source, like this:


----------



## brucethemoose

I'm away from the monitor atm, but I used my Rebel SLR with a long exposure a long time ago, and I passed the UFO test. I'll upload proof later.









My Achieva is just old... REALLY old. I got it before overclocking was discovered, in fact I got it a week or 2 before anyone else on OCN.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270
I suspect it uses the same PCB the early Catleaps used.


----------



## Kronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> I'm away from the monitor atm, but I used my Rebel SLR with a long exposure a long time ago, and I passed the UFO test. I'll upload proof later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Achieva is just old... REALLY old. I got it before overclocking was discovered, in fact I got it a week or 2 before anyone else on OCN.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270
> I suspect it uses the same PCB the early Catleaps used.


You might have a case here since your monitor has only Dual link DVI, which implies that its has LM270WQ1 /LDK-LE256/HY-2560M driver board which is a must for higher refresh rates.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> I'm away from the monitor atm, but I used my Rebel SLR with a long exposure a long time ago, and I passed the UFO test. I'll upload proof later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Achieva is just old... REALLY old. I got it before overclocking was discovered, in fact I got it a week or 2 before anyone else on OCN.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270
> I suspect it uses the same PCB the early Catleaps used.
> 
> 
> 
> You might have a case here since your monitor has only Dual link DVI, which implies that its has LM270WQ1 /LDK-LE256/HY-2560M driver board which is a must for higher refresh rates.
Click to expand...

Proof












I guess I could crack it open and see what PCB it uses.


----------



## Roy360

Anyone here have a broken Shimian that they'd be willing to ship to the United States?


----------



## Mikey22

So I'm quite late to the 1440p Korean monitor scene since I finally just got a GPU that can handle it.

I stumbled upon this exact monitor on ebay for $180 refurb and was wondering if this is still a smart buy relevant to today? Or are there other budget monitors that you guys could recommend at this time?

Thanks for any advice or recommendations!


----------



## weaveR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey22*
> 
> So I'm quite late to the 1440p Korean monitor scene since I finally just got a GPU that can handle it.
> 
> I stumbled upon this exact monitor on ebay for $180 refurb and was wondering if this is still a smart buy relevant to today? Or are there other budget monitors that you guys could recommend at this time?
> 
> Thanks for any advice or recommendations!


Looks to me this screen on ebay is the cheapest I can currently find for the features it's got a 2 ms faster refresh rate than the x-star does according to Tek Syndicate on youtube.

I would however like a good cheap black matte korean screen though if possible.

I have had a Yamakasi before but the display went scrambled so I don't really recommend those screens.


----------



## pootytang66

Hello. dbudd424. I know this is real late to be asking but...

Did you have to buy another "2B Cable" to connect to the Overclocked board? If so, is there a part number? Where did you buy it?

There are pictures comparing both Overclock and Non-Overclocking boards and I noticed that there are (two) 2B Cables to connect to the OC board as opposed (one) on the Non-OC board.

I am ready to finally pull the trigger on the Overclocking board and I just want to make sure I have everything I need to make the proper connections.

Thanks for your advice and help.


----------



## dbudd424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pootytang66*
> 
> Hello. dbudd424. I know this is real late to be asking but...
> 
> Did you have to buy another "2B Cable" to connect to the Overclocked board? If so, is there a part number? Where did you buy it?
> 
> There are pictures comparing both Overclock and Non-Overclocking boards and I noticed that there are (two) 2B Cables to connect to the OC board as opposed (one) on the Non-OC board.
> 
> I am ready to finally pull the trigger on the Overclocking board and I just want to make sure I have everything I need to make the proper connections.
> 
> Thanks for your advice and help.


Kronin was the one who did the upgrade. I haven't done mine yet still putting all my money into a new wc build. So I would direct your question to him.


----------



## weaveR

Oh do these screens use the same boards as the Yamakasi?


----------



## pootytang66

My bad, thanks!


----------



## pootytang66

Hello. Kronin. I know this is real late to be asking but...

Did you have to buy another "2B Cable" to connect to the Overclocked board? If so, is there a part number? Where did you buy it?

There are pictures comparing both Overclock and Non-Overclocking boards and I noticed that there are (two) 2B Cables to connect to the OC board as opposed (one) on the Non-OC board.

I am ready to finally pull the trigger on the Overclocking board and I just want to make sure I have everything I need to make the proper connections.

Thanks for your advice and help.


----------



## t1ago

Where can this logic board to buy?

front/back


----------



## Kashwashwa

Anyone have any ideas on how to repair the Achieva Shimian?

Mine keeps turning itself off. It was power cycling, but now it will just stay off once it turns off.

I bought a new power supply, but that started doing the same thing.

I took out the circuit board, and tried baking it - still does the same thing. The capacitors visually look fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kashwashwa*
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on how to repair the Achieva Shimian?
> 
> Mine keeps turning itself off. It was power cycling, but now it will just stay off once it turns off.
> 
> I bought a new power supply, but that started doing the same thing.
> 
> I took out the circuit board, and tried baking it - still does the same thing. The capacitors visually look fine.
> 
> Any ideas?


It's a longshot, but try leaving the case open to vent heat.

My Achieva literally has to warm up to hit 110hz. It'll artifact for a couple of minutes in the winter before stabilizing, but takes almost no time in the summer, and it won't artifact if I turn it off/on when it's still warm. Something is heating up in there... maybe your PCB is heating up too much.


----------



## Kashwashwa

Hmmm... that actually makes a lot of sense. It only really starts to do it after it's been on for awhile. I wonder how hard it would be to jimmy up a blower style fan in the monitor where the speakers are supposed to go.


----------



## Kashwashwa

Just as a follow up - the problem was entirely heat related.

I lowered the brightness of the monitor substantially (it's still plenty bright enough for me), and moved the power supply physically away from the monitor and it's been perfect ever since.


----------



## Piciato

hi guys! been following this thread for a couple of days, and i have decided to purchase it used in my area. the seller was kind enough to let me check if theres any dead pixel or noticable backlit bleeding.

So far so good, no dead pixel, hardly noticable backlit bleed from the bottom right corner.

Quick review:

Stand- could be worse, and i was pleased by it, but not for long. will need to buy a monitor arm for this, for sure.

Build quality- it was hefty, as in hefty good construction type. i got the glossy model, and loving it so far.

Conclusion: BEST PURCHASE I EVER MADE. It was S$150, which equivalent to 100USD++. Never been happier. This is how i get it setup.





one quick question. i notice that the display is warmer than my dell u2412m previously. i did download the ICC profile from tftcentral, but still.. any suggestion?


----------



## cjgdsgrc50

Just set up my Shimian last night and seems to be good. No dead pixels and minimal light bleed. I bought this one from GeenSum. Used Refurbished ACHIEVA SHIMIAN QH270 27" LED 2560x1440 QHD S-IPS PC Monitor. I bought it on Friday for $189 and had it on Tuesday. Only prloblem so far is it leans a little on the stand and only overclocks to around 65hz although I did not spend much time on it. Picture is beautiful and games play great. I am running it on one GTX970 right now. I am thinking about buying the overclockable boards for it if I can. I do have one question the same as a recent poster had about the two cables needed versus one for the 2B vs. 2C boards.


----------



## nikoli707

i have a qh270 that i have had for about 2 1/2 years now that i got from greensum. been working perfect since day one. i tried overclocking by using the nvidia custom resolution but all i could get was 64 or 65hz before i would just get a garbled screen.

its a dual link dvi only model if that helps. all it says is acv-qh270-ipsb(b) and a 2012.12 and a serial number.

is this normal or a luck of the draw sort of thing? are there any other tricks i can try? otherwise how much would it cost usd to get the right parts so i can go to 90hz or higher? thanks.


----------



## JackOfAllBlades

Just jumped on board the Korean monitor scene. Got 2 of these bad boys ordered from greensum for 169 each. Any experience with greensum? And has anyone else bought refurbished, if so what were your experiences?


----------



## dbudd424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackOfAllBlades*
> 
> Just jumped on board the Korean monitor scene. Got 2 of these bad boys ordered from greensum for 169 each. Any experience with greensum? And has anyone else bought refurbished, if so what were your experiences?


I have bought from greensum with out any issues. Have not bought refurbished before thou but there is another post in this thread from someone that has and no re post of issues yet. But that price is hard to beat.


----------



## JackOfAllBlades

Any possibility of overclocking to 90Hz or so out of the box?


----------



## dbudd424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackOfAllBlades*
> 
> Any possibility of overclocking to 90Hz or so out of the box?


If it is like the one I got then no. I thought it did but I was wrong but you can always test it and see. If you look back in the thread there is also information on what is needed (boards to replace.) to upgrade to get them to a true 120hz.


----------



## JackOfAllBlades

I really hope I get the monitors in good shape and working order. Anyone had experience with returns/replacement with greensum?


----------



## JackOfAllBlades

What's nice is that green-sum ships from California instead of Korea, so no chance of getting slapped with custom costs now. It shipped last night and will be here tomorrow.


----------



## JackOfAllBlades

I got them and set them up, they look like new and work perfectly. Sorry for the meh photos.


----------



## Kashwashwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kashwashwa*
> 
> Just as a follow up - the problem was entirely heat related.
> 
> I lowered the brightness of the monitor substantially (it's still plenty bright enough for me), and moved the power supply physically away from the monitor and it's been perfect ever since.


As another follow-up, the monitor keeps getting worse and worse, to the point where it seems like it overheats at lowest brightness in only minutes. I can go maybe 15 minutes with a fan blowing on the back of the monitor, but even then it will start power cycling. Something must be overheating, but I can't figure out what it is.


----------



## karza

So did anyone ever find a suitable replacement PCB for the Achieva Shimian QH2700-IPSMS-DP (Display port version)? Been trawling throughout this and other forums looking for a definitive solution without any luck.


----------



## TheScarecrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karza*
> 
> So did anyone ever find a suitable replacement PCB for the Achieva Shimian QH2700-IPSMS-DP (Display port version)? Been trawling throughout this and other forums looking for a definitive solution without any luck.


I am interested to know this as well. I believe I have the same model as you, running a GTX 970, and would be happy as hell to OC to 120hz.

Also, on a separate item, can anyone provide me a good reference for optimizing my color/display for this monitor? I am a total image/video newb and have probably been using an awful default config for a year. I installed the ICC profile for my model, but am pretty clueless on how to properly make it 'purrty.'


----------



## Timisageek

Hi guys,

I've been reading pretty much through all of these 347 comments (urrgh!), and found many posters here have the same issue I have :

After ~2 years, my Achieva Shimian started doing spooky rainbow lines, and then... died.

I tried to fix that yesterday, tore it apart (quite easy), didn't do much besides that, to be honest, and... miracle: it actually WORKED! It displayed an acutal image, etc.

But...

...it worked for about 10min. *And now, it's black again* :'(

So basically:
- PC recognizes the screen, behaves just as if it was functional
- LED is ok (blue)
- screen is backlit, but stays black, with no image...

When I change settings in Windows (I have a Radeon 7970, si I plugged a 2nd screen), I can see the screen flickering and so on, so it kind of behaves ok. Just... no image.

Can anyone please help? I see it's a common issue, but has anyone been able to fix that so far? I've torn it open again, and started cleaning the Driver board with 90° Alcohol, but... nothing works..

Help, this is driving me insane


----------



## Timisageek

Guys, no one? :s

I'm desperate! I re-opened it, and moved the cables connecting to the logic board a bit, which prompted the screen to react: multicolor vertical stripes. That's about as much as I got, and it only occured twice... any leads on how to fix it?


----------



## havocG

could be a faulty wire mine had the same problem looking for a replacement board and the wire that connects to the screen


----------



## Timisageek

Could be yeah: I opened the monitor several times, and when I nudge the cable that goes from PCB to Logic board, I sometimes get rainbow lines everywhere on the screen... I'm not sure my PCB is fried.

Anyone knows what type of cable it is? How can I get a new one? Can I build one?


----------



## supfoxtrot

Hi just found this thread, recently bought a QH2700-IPSMS LITE EDGE. Great monitor just a few quarrels and wondering if any of you have fixed them.

1) Blacklight bleed fix. Im reluctant to tinker with the screen as i dont have much knowledge of the matter. But would love a fix.
2) What settings are you using i found this post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaed*
> 
> This will fix your issues. This color profile was made using Spyder4 + basICColor. It will give you near perfect color reproduction and calibrated lighting levels making it super easy on the eyes.
> 
> *Model*
> 
> Achieva Shimian QH2700-IPSMS Lite Edge
> 
> *OSD settings*
> 
> _*Note:* These settings were arrived at through the measurement of light levels for each color. The profile is based on these, any deviation will throw it off._
> 
> Brightness: 0
> Contrast: 50
> Gamma: Off
> 
> Color Temperature: User Define
> Red: 71
> Green: 70
> Blue: 73
> 
> *ICC Profile*
> 
> DVI00000000SL0.zip 74k .zip file
> 
> 
> *Adding the profile on Windows 7/8*
> 
> 
> Go to Color Management -> Advanced -> Change System Defaults.
> On this new window click "Add" and select the ICC profile.
> Go to the Advanced tab and check "Use Windows display calibration"
> Click close on both windows.
> *Visual Comparison*
> 
> If you've gotten used to the stock settings your eyes may need a few minutes to adjust, this will help.
> 
> You can see the difference the profile makes by following steps 1-3 above and checking "Use Windows display calibration" on and off with this image open in the background:
> 
> Reference Image
> 
> *Validation*
> 
> These colored bars represent the deltas between the target color and the measured color, in other words the smaller the bar the more accurate the color.
> 
> Green range (left) = good
> Yellow range (middle) = passable
> Red range (right) = completely off
> 
> *Stock*
> 
> 
> 
> *With OSD Settings and ICC Profile*


Its not bad just want some other profiles that i can mess around with.


----------



## swingking03

I purchased a QH270 over 3 years ago and it has worked perfectly until my recent move. Now I can't get any power. To help troubleshoot the brick, should the light on the brick be on when plugged into a wall outlet or does it only come on when the monitor is powered?

Edit: I'm starting to wonder if the outlets at my new house are not 240v since it appears that is what the supplied power brick is. ANy thoughts?


----------



## pootytang66

I finally got the parts to overclock my Shimian QH270. There is someone on eBay selling everything you need for $99 + $8 to ship. Item ID #181982550293. I was able to overclock mine to 110Hz. I tried to push it higher, but started to get artifacts. It is still way better than the 60Hz I had before. MAKE SURE YOU READ HIS DESCRIPTION TO MAKE SURE YOUR PANEL WILL BE COMPATIBLE!!!


----------



## TurboMach1

my monitor recently decided to stop working. at first it would not wake up from sleep, it would respond to coming out of sleep but the screen stayed black. i would have to turn the monitor off and back on several times to get it to work, or if i left the computer it would usually work after waking it from sleep again. now it wont turn on at all for any reason.

anyone had this problem? ive pretty much chalked it up to dead and plan to buy another to replace it since using a matte 23" 1080 TN panel is miserable after coming from 27" of glossy 1440 IPS goodness, but finding out its repairable would be cool.


----------



## BlissY

I own the QH270 IPSMS. I just thought I would try to overclock it. I bumped it up 5hz at a time. It's now at 100hz and running with no issues. Is this normal, and can I go higher? Is there any risks doing this?


----------



## cskendrick

Really? I have the monitor as well and I've only been able to get it up to 64hz through the nVidia Control Panel. Please, tell me your secrets?


----------



## egoods

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pootytang66*
> 
> I finally got the parts to overclock my Shimian QH270. There is someone on eBay selling everything you need for $99 + $8 to ship. Item ID #181982550293. I was able to overclock mine to 110Hz. I tried to push it higher, but started to get artifacts. It is still way better than the 60Hz I had before. MAKE SURE YOU READ HIS DESCRIPTION TO MAKE SURE YOUR PANEL WILL BE COMPATIBLE!!!


Here's a link to the relist for that PCB set: http://r.ebay.com/xrLO44

I just ordered 3 of those PCB kits, I'm working on setting them up in my racing sim build (I'm also debezzeling them). Will post pictures when it's done!

Also wanted to post a heads up that there are refurb QH270s available on amazon for $199 with Prime shipping - http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00MDDN0HC

They're available on eBay for the same price (coming from Korea) but the ones on Amazon fulfilled by Amazon so they're coming from a warehouse in the US.


----------



## doco

how on earth did you guys take your achieva shimian monitors apart? i want to double check my panel model before buying the oc pcb. i have the qh270 lite btw.


----------



## Ragsters

I am considering purchasing a R9 Nano but it looks like it only has HDMI ports. does that mean I wont be able to use my Shimian with the card?


----------



## Ragsters

I just found this laying around in my house. Will this work with a video card that does not have dvi-d card like a R9 nano?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IA4JJ9G


----------



## vroom34

This screen has been serving me well for the most part since 2012. In the last year though, I have to wiggle the DVI cable at the monitor end to get it to "handshake" and get a signal from the PC, ONLY off a cold start i.e. first thing in the morning.

Swapped out the cables and it made no difference. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Recr3ational

Does anyone know the size of screw the Shmian uses? The screw hole is extremely short which worries me a little bit. Thanks


----------



## joeh1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Does anyone know the size of screw the Shmian uses? The screw hole is extremely short which worries me a little bit. Thanks


I believe I used M4 screws to attach it to my 3M monitor stand:

http://www.amazon.com/3M-Easy-Adjust-Monitor-Stand-MS110MB/dp/B0013CD0DI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1461869639&sr=8-3&keywords=3M+monitor+stand

I forget the exact length, but I do have a bit of the screw still protruding outside of the backplate. It still fits snugly, and I've had no issues with either monitor stand functioning as expected.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Hi guys,

I have a weird problem that seems to be developing on this monitor. Had it for over 3 years now and it has vertical lines of moving pixels. I tried my best to get it on video but it was hard, and the youtube compression seems to have murdered it.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxXDcqW2MuZfWW1kdmRvNmtvWE0/view

Heres a screengrab to hopefully make it clearer what I'm trying to point out



Any thoughts? Is the monitor dying?

I can try to get a better video or picture if desired


----------



## cam51037

I'm having an issue with my Shimian 1440p monitor, wondering if anyone has experienced this before?

Basically, when I turn on the monitor, the light in the bottom right corner of the monitor turns from red to blue, as it should, and then the backlight comes on. Even though the monitor is plugged into my computer, no video is displayed. I've been able to temporarily fix the problem by unplugging the DVI cable from the computer and plug it back in - after trying this a few dozen times eventually the monitor begins to display again. It seems that once the monitor is outputting video it has no issues until I turn the monitor off again. Then I have to unplug and plug the DVI cable back in a few dozen times to have any video display.

Some things I've tried:


Using a different DVI cable - no effect
Using the current DVI cable with a different monitor - no issues
Checking monitor power and video connections to ensure they're solid and that they aren't dusty

I did some reading and wasn't able to find anybody with this issue on a Shimian monitor, but I found a thread where it was happening to somebody with another Asian 1440p display. It sounded like the problem was a dislodged ribbon cable in the monitor itself, but I just want to see if anyone in the OCN community has experienced this before I start tearing this monitor apart. Also, the monitor is out of warranty (just my luck







).


----------



## Fuzoos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a weird problem that seems to be developing on this monitor. Had it for over 3 years now and it has vertical lines of moving pixels. I tried my best to get it on video but it was hard, and the youtube compression seems to have murdered it.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxXDcqW2MuZfWW1kdmRvNmtvWE0/view
> 
> Heres a screengrab to hopefully make it clearer what I'm trying to point out
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? Is the monitor dying?
> 
> I can try to get a better video or picture if desired


I have the same issue. The vertical lines are in groups of 4 lines with a large space between groups. I can hardly see them unless the background is dark. I'd love to know what is going on as I purchased 2 monitors and the issue appeared to happen to both monitors at the same time. Makes me think that there was some kind of voltage surge that happened affecting both monitors - they're plugged into the same outlet. I also tried different DVI cables.

I was thinking about getting new PCB boards for the monitors, but for $150 more apiece I could just get new monitors.


----------



## Fuzoos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberts6910*
> 
> I wanted to give you all a heads up for replacement PCBs in case any of you have a dead or dying panel (like I had!) Just found a seller on the site below - here is my short review of what I received.
> 
> PCBs came in today - exactly what I needed. These are the ones that OC perfectly.
> 
> I had ordered two sets to get my Korean panels back up and running (and to overclock them). One got to 115hz before the panel freaked out the other to 120hz no problem (I have them both at 110hz). I did get coil whine on one set even with the bits covered as suggested. Not a big deal for me since I usually am gaming or have some background music playing while on the PC - the whine is most evident on pages with a lot of white.
> 
> I also got a 10% discount for ordering 2 sets - they told me all multi sets always get this discount. Not too shabby. $75 shipped per set (before the discount).
> 
> If you need PCBs for your LG panel, or want to OC your current one, I can say this is a solid product and seller.
> 
> Now I am set for my Evga 1080 that comes in sometime today!!! So stoked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CLICK HERE FOR THE PCBs*


What was the display model are you using this on? Shimian QH270?


----------



## roberts6910

I don't remember. I have the panels debezzled with the metal surrounds painted black. Then I JB welded monitor mounts (and the PCB mounts) to the back and have a nearly seamless setup. One is out of a Catleap and one was from a Yamakasi monitor if I remember correctly - I bought them in 2013. I have a third panel that I need to buy a set for, but again no idea where that came from - I tossed the plastic nearly two years ago.

All of these panels are some model of the the LG LM270WQ1 panels if that helps.


----------



## Fuzoos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberts6910*
> 
> I don't remember. I have the panels debezzled with the metal surrounds painted black. Then I JB welded monitor mounts (and the PCB mounts) to the back and have a nearly seamless setup. One is out of a Catleap and one was from a Yamakasi monitor if I remember correctly - I bought them in 2013. I have a third panel that I need to buy a set for, but again no idea where that came from - I tossed the plastic nearly two years ago.
> 
> All of these panels are some model of the the LG LM270WQ1 panels if that helps.


Thanks for the info. I was actually looking online for PCB boards earlier and they were hard to find.

Looking at the pictures, I think my monitor - the Shimian QH270 - has the smaller TCON connections. Comparing the image on the site and this video they seem to be smaller https://youtu.be/By7hrUXJCPk?t=3m5s

I think I'm going to end up buying some new monitors and keeping my Shimian's as extra "non-main" monitors.


----------



## roberts6910

There are two of these in compatible units - this is the TCON to the panel connector. Each are roughly 2" wide (96 pin connectors).


----------



## Pikey

Just realized my Shimian is just over 4 years old now and still going strong!!


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzoos*
> 
> I have the same issue. The vertical lines are in groups of 4 lines with a large space between groups. I can hardly see them unless the background is dark. I'd love to know what is going on as I purchased 2 monitors and the issue appeared to happen to both monitors at the same time. Makes me think that there was some kind of voltage surge that happened affecting both monitors - they're plugged into the same outlet. I also tried different DVI cables.
> 
> I was thinking about getting new PCB boards for the monitors, but for $150 more apiece I could just get new monitors.


Yes, I'm looking at this as an excuse to get a 144hz 1440p monitor


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Just realized my Shimian is just over 4 years old now and still going strong!!


Same. Mines from February 2012, going strong at 110hz and not a single problem so far


----------



## andy4theherd

Sept 2012 here and not a single problem since day 1. never could get it to OC much past 65hz. have really been wanting 100+ since getting a 980Ti for Xmas...


----------



## inawe01

For anyone wanting to overclock their Achieva Shimian, check out this listing on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LG-IPS-27-Overclockable-LM270WQ1-PCBs-with-Cables/162134402537. I bought one and installed it in my Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite. Prior to installing the new PCBs I was only able to overclock to 64Hz. Now I am able to overclock to 117Hz stable with modified timings (LCD reduced in CRU but with vertical back porch set to 4). Above about 458MHz pixed clock I start getting flickering and artifacts. I was hoping to get 120Hz stable, but I'm happy with 117Hz. I backed off to 110Hz for normal usage so that the new PCBs will hopefully last.

I wish I would have discovered this before buying a new Crossover WQHD 2795QHD. Now to decide which one to sell...


----------



## Ragsters

Can someone show me how to overclock my Shimian?


----------



## skavi

Just got a used Shimian for $100. Hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## syclick

I've had mine for a few years now, still an excellent monitor.

I'll be in Seoul next week for work, and plan on purchasing a couple more of these for a triple monitor setup.


----------



## syclick

So I picked up two more of these from the Yongsan Electronics Market in Seoul (about $106 each), and they make a pretty sweet triple-monitor setup.

Can anyone here recommend a triple monitor stand? I've heard good things about the ErgoTech triple monitor stand with telescoping arms, but one of the reviews I watched said that 27 inch monitors BARELY fit (clamps actually hang a little of the sides of the arms).


----------



## Remmib

Does anyone know of any active adapters that work for these Shimian QH270 monitors?

I tried a $10 Monoprice and a $30 VisionTek active DP > Dual Link DVI-D adapter and they did not work.

Please help.


----------



## TheScarecrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> Does anyone know of any active adapters that work for these Shimian QH270 monitors?
> 
> I tried a $10 Monoprice and a $30 VisionTek active DP > Dual Link DVI-D adapter and they did not work.
> 
> Please help.


Hey @Remmib -- I use this adapter to connect my Shimian to my Macbook Pro. It's expensive as hell for such a small thing... but I needed it for development work.

The Adapter itself is great -- works exactly as I needed it to.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/959470-REG/startech_mdp2dvid_startech_mini_displayport_dvi.html?sts=pi

EDIT:

I believe this is the DP to DVI-D equivalent of the one I have. Make sure to check the specs first though -- sorry, don't have time at the moment to comb through it!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A493CNY/ref=asc_df_B00A493CNY5030310/?tag=hyprod-20&creative=394997&creativeASIN=B00A493CNY&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167151358503&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16017030011167423172&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1014017&hvtargid=pla-314819641165


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheScarecrow*
> 
> Hey @Remmib -- I use this adapter to connect my Shimian to my Macbook Pro. It's expensive as hell for such a small thing... but I needed it for development work.
> 
> The Adapter itself is great -- works exactly as I needed it to.
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/959470-REG/startech_mdp2dvid_startech_mini_displayport_dvi.html?sts=pi
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I believe this is the DP to DVI-D equivalent of the one I have. Make sure to check the specs first though -- sorry, don't have time at the moment to comb through it!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A493CNY/ref=asc_df_B00A493CNY5030310/?tag=hyprod-20&creative=394997&creativeASIN=B00A493CNY&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167151358503&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16017030011167423172&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1014017&hvtargid=pla-314819641165


Thanks man, going to order this one off Ebay @ $50.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> Thanks man, going to order this one off Ebay @ $50.


I have one that I am willing to sell if your still looking.


----------



## brucethemoose

Necro.

Anyone still using these bad boys? I was sure mine would've died by now, but it's still going strong at 110hz.


----------



## gasolina2006

Still going strong.got it in 2012


----------



## Pikey

Got mine in 2012 too, still going a treat!, although it's not overclocked ..


----------



## gc86

Got mine in April of 2012, still going strong but I just replaced it with a PG278Q... downgrading from IPS to TN was a horrible mistake.

Now I'm looking for a IPS 144hz G-Sync monitor to re-gain my former 100% sRGB glory that I had with the Shimian


----------



## iaiajo

Hi, guys, I think I'm almost done with my overclock but I'm having just a little problem with a random horizontal red line here and there while playing video games and sometimes while watching videos, I wish someone could give me a tip with the timings, here are my setting and also a picture of the frame skip test, thank you.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yep, I got my pair of IPS-B models from a fellow OCN member back in September, 2012 and they remain my main rig's primary monitors. I honestly can't think of a single thing to complain about with these monitors other than maybe the lack of DP connections. The LG IPS panels are outstanding even by today's standards with decent enough black levels, excellent color reproduction, and neither of mine have any dead pixels even now, after 6 years of daily usage. Plus, in my opinion, the IPS-B models I got are the most aesthetically pleasing of any of the Korean IPS monitors that were all the rage back at that time, with edge-to-edge tempered glass fronts that eliminate the plasticky and cheap look and feel of other more popular Korean IPS monitors from the time like the Catleap and Crossover.

I never tried nor had any interest in overclocking mine and I didn't even know the Shimians were overclockable until I read through this thread. For me, 60 Hz is plenty and suits my old OG Titans just fine with its 1440p resolution.


----------



## tremors111

*Pinouts*

Hi, guys.
I got an Achieva Shimian QH300 IPSMS Monitor. Unfortunately without power supply. I was wondering can anyone tell me something about the power supply pinouts? For example each legs how many volts and wich legs are + or -. I didn't find any specific dc adapter for this monitor.


----------



## bfwhsm3

Can someone confirm that the following does work with Shimian 27" with a graphic card like Vega 56 which has DP. 
It is quite expensive .. so I want to make sure that it works. 


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A493CN...t=&hvlocphy=1014017&hvtargid=pla-314819641165


----------



## gmukharji

any idea where to buy replacement PCB for Achieva Shemien 27" Korean monitor


----------



## gmukharji

ryteng said:


> I've got Achieva Shimian QH2700-IPSMS-DP (Display port version), looking for original PCB too. My PCB just burn by someone inserted the power upside down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with this model upgraded to OC overlord PCB and wanted to sell theirs?
> Board pic as below..


I too fried my PCB due to loose power connector any help on PCB replacement


----------



## bryceton

having issues with my shimian monitor, I DO NOT want to replace it because its soo good. perhaps someone here can provide guidance what is likely the issue.

-Monitor will randomly start blinking on and off (same with the blue light on and off)
unplugging power supply will allow it to work for awhile.

- have tried lowering brightness
- have tried clean install on nvidia drivers (though havent tried another card)
- its set to 60hz
- I did try keeping it unplugged overnight but issue continued.
- changed cables

Interestingly enough, it was happening alot like every couple of hours, so I unhooked everything and put it away for almost a month. this allowed it to have no issues for a full month...
noticed its back yesterday, though doesnt seem to be quite as often. (happened 3 times so far)


----------



## Pikey

I would definitely try a new card!

Doesn't need to be anything expensive, as long it has Dual-DVI ... 

On the other hand it could be a loose cable inside? , I believe back in the early pages of this thread there were instructions about fixing that ...

Good luck!


----------



## nontheistzero

cam51037 said:


> I'm having an issue with my Shimian 1440p monitor, wondering if anyone has experienced this before?
> 
> Basically, when I turn on the monitor, the light in the bottom right corner of the monitor turns from red to blue, as it should, and then the backlight comes on. Even though the monitor is plugged into my computer, no video is displayed. I've been able to temporarily fix the problem by unplugging the DVI cable from the computer and plug it back in - after trying this a few dozen times eventually the monitor begins to display again. It seems that once the monitor is outputting video it has no issues until I turn the monitor off again. Then I have to unplug and plug the DVI cable back in a few dozen times to have any video display.
> 
> Some things I've tried:
> 
> 
> 
> Using a different DVI cable - no effect
> Using the current DVI cable with a different monitor - no issues
> Checking monitor power and video connections to ensure they're solid and that they aren't dusty
> 
> I did some reading and wasn't able to find anybody with this issue on a Shimian monitor, but I found a thread where it was happening to somebody with another Asian 1440p display. It sounded like the problem was a dislodged ribbon cable in the monitor itself, but I just want to see if anyone in the OCN community has experienced this before I start tearing this monitor apart. Also, the monitor is out of warranty (just my luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I have had my refurb QH270 for at least 3 years now. It's been awesome, but it's now doing exactly what you described. I've seen a few posts but no solutions. Did you ever figure it out? 

Does anyone know if we can swap driver boards and possibly even upgrade this panel to displayport from Dual-DVI?


----------



## nikelquint

Hi, does anyone happen to have a pinout for the power supply? I got one for really cheap but I'm not really willing to dish out 50 bucks for a cable when I'm not sure if it works/ just make my own. Thank you


----------



## cam51037

nontheistzero said:


> I have had my refurb QH270 for at least 3 years now. It's been awesome, but it's now doing exactly what you described. I've seen a few posts but no solutions. Did you ever figure it out?
> 
> Does anyone know if we can swap driver boards and possibly even upgrade this panel to displayport from Dual-DVI?


I didn't ever figure out a solution unfortunately. Had to buy a new monitor instead.


----------



## Pikey

Just realised my Shimian is now over 7 years old ... still going strong!


----------



## the_observer

Hi all,

i am a noob and i need your help so forgive me for my silly questions.

1. How i can tell which model is my shimian monitor? 

2. Where can i download drivers for it since windows 10 see it as a generic monitor?

3. I cannot locate the website of the company. Is there one?

Thank you for your time reading this.

Regards,
N.


----------



## rustybucket123

*Splotch appeared on screen,*

You should not need specific drivers for this monitor. 
Use your video card manufactures drivers. 
Appearing as generic is not uncommon afaik for monitors. 
Ebay pages were the websites unfortunately, unless this has changed.

So within the last week, a large splotch has appeared on the upper right portion of the screen. 
Looks like liquid damage to me but no liquid has been near it.
Saw some similar reports of Apple displays from around this era having similar issues.
Has anybody with this monitor ran into this? Any tips on fixing this?
This monitor is still great for me, keeping it in service until it bothers me to insanity or it dies. 
Only issues I have had with it are a single dead pixel I can live with, and the occasional not wanting display properly when powered on initially (Have to turn it off and on a few times before the image displays properly.)


----------



## the_observer

@RustyBucket , thank you for your answer.

I finally managed to find my monitor's model which is Achieva Shimian QH2700-IPSMS

Does anyone know where i could download the manual of this monitor?
I have searched everywhere. I would be much surprised if someone could give me a heads up.

Thank you for your time reading this.

Regards.


----------



## Pikey

There wasn't a manual supplied, not with mine anyway! ... it's just plug-n-play!

Anyway, mine has recently died after about 8 years service ...


----------



## xellos2099

Is there any decent price active adapter that would work for this? I am currently using one and and i a spare given from my friend. I am currently using 1070 and i ma not sure are there any 3070 that have dvi port.


----------



## Anthosm

rustybucket123 said:


> *Splotch appeared on screen,*
> 
> You should not need specific drivers for this monitor.
> Use your video card manufactures drivers.
> Appearing as generic is not uncommon afaik for monitors.
> Ebay pages were the websites unfortunately, unless this has changed.
> 
> So within the last week, a large splotch has appeared on the upper right portion of the screen.
> Looks like liquid damage to me but no liquid has been near it.
> Saw some similar reports of Apple displays from around this era having similar issues.
> Has anybody with this monitor ran into this? Any tips on fixing this?
> This monitor is still great for me, keeping it in service until it bothers me to insanity or it dies.
> Only issues I have had with it are a single dead pixel I can live with, and the occasional not wanting display properly when powered on initially (Have to turn it off and on a few times before the image displays properly.)


I've been getting these as well in the last year. The very weird thing is that they... change places??? I used to have some in the lower left part for a few months, then suddenly that was fine and now i have in the right part... ***.


----------



## syclick

Hey, does anyone know what the specific screw type is for the included mount in the Shimian? I'm putting it back on the original mount for a secondary computer, and I seem to have misplaced the original screws.


----------



## p0llk4t

My two ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite 27" WQHD LED monitors are still going strong after almost a decade of use! I was recently able to get a reasonably priced USB-C to Active Dual link adapter working with my Dell G3 laptop and the Shimian. Over the years I've tried lots of adapters to try and get a laptop to hookup to this monitor with zero success due to how the fact that these monitors require a Dual Link DVI interface. At one point Apple had a mini display port to DVI-D that worked according to some people but that really only worked if your laptop had a mini display port or through a convoluted sequence of adapters with the Apple one in the middle of it all.

So recently I decided to look again to see if there was a decent USB-C to Active Dual Link DVI adapter that would work and decided to try this one:

USB C to Dual Link DVI Active Adapter, CableCreation USB Type-C to DVI-I Adapter 2560 x 1600 Resolution USB-C to DVI Signal Fomat Converter


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B085HH1LQW/



I knew something was different with this adapter from other things I've tried over the years when trying to get a laptop hooked up because when I connected it to the monitor and set the resolution in Windows to 2560 x 1440 at 59 Hz the monitor light in the lower right hand corner changed to steady blue where it usually just blinks blue when I've tried other things. In addition, the monitor visibly came on even if it was only showing dark gray you could tell the monitor backlight or whatever was active.

So I was disappointed at first because while I had come further than previous attempts since the blue power light was steady with no blinking and the backlight was clearly active, I still didn't have any picture on the monitor from the laptop desktop screens. I messed around with the cables a bit and unplugged and reset with still no picture.

Then I decided to cycle the power button on the back of the monitor and boom, instantly the Windows desktop showed up on the Shimian extended from the laptop. YES!

The Dell G3 laptop I have comes with a GeForce GTX 1660 Ti just for more information but hopefully this adapter works on other configurations and systems like Apple and Chromebook devices that have USB-C ports.

Hopefully this helps some Shimian owners! These monitors are still going strong since 2012 and they still look great so I'm happy to finally find an affordable adapter for these so I can continue to use them until they just don't turn on any longer!



xellos2099 said:


> Is there any decent price active adapter that would work for this? I am currently using one and and i a spare given from my friend. I am currently using 1070 and i ma not sure are there any 3070 that have dvi port.


Not sure this will help you but I found a well price adapter that works for USB-C to DVI if that configuration works for what you need. Details above this post.


----------



## pgfilmla

Folks, 

I have a QH2700-IPSMS with an MS2 PCB board ( the one that includes an HDMI connector, but NOT a DP connector). I purchased the monitor in 2013, and have been been using it ever since. Recently, while moving the monitor to a different computer, I screwed something up and now the monitor will not power on. I'm guessing I managed to plug the very confusing DC power cable in the wrong way, and consequently burned out the PCB. I hate throwing away technology - especially this monitor that I've always loved - but as others have mentioned here, I cannot find someone who offers a replacement PCB. Does anyone know a way to purchase one? 

Thanks in advance.


----------

